# What have you bought for the bike today ?



## Dark46 (29 May 2014)

I went into Halfords and bought some Muck Off (getting ready for the weekend cleaning ) and some chain lube. The guy dropped the chain lube and it broke and spilled out over the floor lol


----------



## JasonHolder (29 May 2014)

Giro ultralight aero overshoes. Didnt fit. Have to wait another week for smaller ones! Gutted


----------



## helston90 (29 May 2014)

New chain- desperately hoping the cassette hasn't worn beyond use- I also bought some electrolyte tablets as CRC no longer does free delivery so had to bump it up a bit. 
I've also exchanged my tesco clubcard points for an Evans voucher which is going towards a charge spoon.


----------



## Lanzecki (29 May 2014)

4 new bottle cage bolts, a new seat post clamp. A jacket (Altura) and a bottle cage. €88 later... And I only wanted the cage bolts.


----------



## vickster (29 May 2014)

A couple of cheapie rear lights ordered from CRC, the light bit has come off my commuter


----------



## jayonabike (29 May 2014)

My hand built wheels turned up for the new Mercian that isn't here yet. Royce hubs, sapim spokes on H Plus Son rims from DCR Wheels.


----------



## JasonHolder (29 May 2014)

jayonabike said:


> My hand built wheels turned up for the new Mercian that isn't here yet. Royce hubs, sapim spokes on H Plus Son rims from DCR Wheels.


Weight+price?


----------



## jayonabike (29 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Weight+price?


1746g & £574


----------



## JasonHolder (29 May 2014)

@jayonabike
Thanks! Goodness gracious, that's pricey
Something nice to love I guess


----------



## Sara_H (29 May 2014)

Brakepads. Go through them like water cos I live at the top of a bg hill.


----------



## Kies (29 May 2014)

Deuter Front Triangle Bag - fits really well and gives me loads of storage space for camera, flapjacks and jelly babies :-)


----------



## Learnincurve (29 May 2014)

Chain lube from amazon and a Kriptonite D lock because of the fact that they will replace your bike if it gets nicked with it on and I don't have insurance. I have heard that the cable that comes with it and the brackets are awful though. I also took delivery of a Polaris zipped jersey that was the last one they had in at £10 and some gloves. Yesterday was different though because I picked up my first bike in over 15 years and had to buy many many things like slime, lights, a chain lock, pump, gel seat cover, helmet because I put the one I have had in the cupboard for a while on and immediately the strap broke, and a waterproof jacket. Whole set up from scratch came to a staggering £230.

Get ready everyone for the sight of a thin yet very very out of shape woman who has spent the time not riding bikes smoking, as she potters along at a sedate pace towards the canal tow path the long way round via back roads because the short way is ludicrously dangerous on her cheap hybrid and bright blue helmet. I'm going to guess that exactly no one will call the sight "magnificent" 

If anyone knows Chesterfield, I live near the hospital so going into town means hady hill and _that_ roundabout near the duel carriageway. I didn't like shopping there anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (30 May 2014)

3 mech hangers and a couple of alloy crank caps with a hex hole rather than that silly Shimano flower shaped affair


----------



## davdandy (30 May 2014)

New grips for the mtb and a new bottle for the roadie.


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2014)

jayonabike said:


> My hand built wheels turned up for the new Mercian that isn't here yet. Royce hubs, sapim spokes on H Plus Son rims from DCR Wheels.




Royce Hubs? You naughty boy 
Lovely, looking forward to seeing them.

The handmades I got from DCR Hunt for the VN 18 months ago are as true now as they were I got them.


----------



## jowwy (30 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> @jayonabike
> Thanks! Goodness gracious, that's pricey
> Something nice to love I guess


not that pricey really especially for royce hubs..........good wheels don't come cheap


----------



## moo (30 May 2014)

Many things from 7 of the main UK retailers. Delivery times will dictate who I do business with in future. I've already got 2 companies on my "only buy if you don't need it this month" list. Amusingly one of the German based company managed next day delivery at no extra cost.


----------



## Bryony (30 May 2014)

Nothing


----------



## HLaB (30 May 2014)

Nothing, unless you count the energy bar which I bought


----------



## jowwy (30 May 2014)

nothing here either - i'm going cold turkey on the bike and accessories spending


----------



## Lanzecki (30 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> nothing here either - i'm going cold turkey on the bike and accessories spending



You poor, poor man. How are you coping? Take each day as it comes. We are here for you.


----------



## jowwy (30 May 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> You poor, poor man. How are you coping? Take each day as it comes. We are here for you.


not coping well at all lanzecki - if i get through today, then i'm another day on the road to recovery. Its not going to be easy though as i still need/want things


----------



## helston90 (30 May 2014)

Ordered my Charge Spoon from Evans and also a chain wear measuring tool, having a bit of a splurge at the moment to compensate for some non-spenders.


----------



## pawl (30 May 2014)

Can't afford anything as I have just bought a Planet X bike .Carbon ultegra.
I lie have just bought a pair of Shimano road shoes and pedals.


----------



## Lanzecki (30 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> not coping well at all lanzecki - if i get through today, then i'm another day on the road to recovery. Its not going to be easy though as i still need/want things



We should refrain from posting pictures of our nice shiny parts then. Until we get home and dig the camera out


----------



## Steady (30 May 2014)

Elite BMC bottle/cage combo, wanted red but black and white was all that was in stock and I pretty much needed one now! 
More than I'd want to spend, but I can see the lip the elite cages have is better than the ones without, had a five pound voucher so half price. 

I'm in the awful habit of staggering my purchases, one each month!


----------



## RebornBumbler (30 May 2014)

Steady said:


> Elite BMC bottle/cage combo, wanted red but black and white was all that was in stock and I pretty much needed one now!
> More than I'd want to spend, but I can see the lip the elite cages have is better than the ones without, had a five pound voucher so half price.



Uncanny - I've just this afternoon bought *two black & white Elite bottle cages* !


----------



## FeistySquirrel (30 May 2014)

I haven't bought anything in so long, I'm starting to shake. 

So I found my £20 LBS gift voucher, and picked up some grease, a new slim multi tool and a couple of edibles to try out to round up to £20. 

But now I want to buy more


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (30 May 2014)

Nothing for the bike but just signed up for Wiggle Sussex Surrey Scramble Sportive on 8th June. Epic route,101 miles!


----------



## rb58 (30 May 2014)

Park tyre levers; a wireless computer for the winter commuter bike (I'm going through a rebellious phase and am ignoring the GPS, which I now only use for navigating somewhere I haven't been before); some new bibs (dhb); and a new shirt (black for that ninja look). It's a Howies - I've not had one of theirs before, but it looks very well made. I've also introduced the notion of 2014's N+1 - there's a tradition to maintain - by asking which Mrs rb58 thinks looks nicest on this site . Wish me luck!


----------



## azir (30 May 2014)

Inner tubes, lube and a bottle. Next month may be able to buy some new bibs which will be more exciting!


----------



## jazzkat (30 May 2014)

rb58 said:


> ........ looks nicest on this site .


You really should not have posted that link
I'm trying to fight the urge to buy _save up_ for a new bike next year and you go and tease me with such pretty things.


----------



## davdandy (30 May 2014)

My Cleats have arrived,double quick.And as is the case from Wiggle i got a pack of Haribo`s and a special pack of high five drink powder.


----------



## jowwy (30 May 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> We should refrain from posting pictures of our nice shiny parts then. Until we get home and dig the camera out


Its ok lanzecki - once ive spent august cruising round the med on a big boat. I'll be putting my xmas pressie list together for swmbo


----------



## Lanzecki (30 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> Its ok lanzecki - once ive spent august cruising round the med on a big boat. I'll be putting my xmas pressie list together for swmbo



in reply.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5i1cJIwE7M


You win this round!


----------



## Learnincurve (31 May 2014)

More slime! 

also I may have bought a aluminium alloy (possibly), hard tail mountain bike (defiantly) with 21shift gears (or perhaps 18 I may need to count) and 700cc (almost certainly) tires for £50. I have no excuses or self justification, it's pretty much the exact opposite of my shopper, it looks aright for £50 so I bought it.


----------



## Learnincurve (31 May 2014)

Gahhhhh this bike ownership thing is expensive! I just discovered that I own no wrenches and my bike repair multi-tool does not have the one I need on it to bring my seat down a bit so I had to buy some. While I was on amazon I bought some new inner tubes and proper wired hybrid tyres for road and rim tape for the 700c 

On the plus side everything I have bought comes to about the same as a few months car insurance or what I spend on taxis to and from town in a year.


----------



## outlash (31 May 2014)

Drew up a list of bits to make my new cross bike able to do what I bought it for earlier in the week, first thing ordered was brake pads to replace the awful stock ones. 


Tony.


----------



## vickster (31 May 2014)

Latte. To help my bike cope with getting me up hills. Might have been the other way round though!


----------



## vernon (31 May 2014)

Five O gauge model railway truck kits as a present to say thank you to my Woodrup whose two years of ownership has cost less than £80 inc hub gear oil, tyres and brake pads leaving me with cash looking fore something to buy. I'll be building them as the bike lacks the dexterity to make a decent job of them.


----------



## TheJDog (31 May 2014)

Bought some new bars for my new frame. Handbuilts (H plus Son Archetypes) are turning up next week. Taking most of the drivetrain off my current bike, but I'm sure I'll think of something else I need soon enough.


----------



## Diddon (1 Jun 2014)

I the last couple of days I have bought a specialized allez 2014, lights, bottle holders, 2 schwable marathon tyres and a New Jersey oh and a new lock 

Going to be a great week when it all arrives


----------



## mick1836 (1 Jun 2014)

The other day I bought a bottle of Slime.Also ordered off fleabay a pair of foam handlebar grips to try and reduce my hand numbing .


----------



## Trevor_P (1 Jun 2014)

Shorter (60mm) Bontrager stem. Trying today


----------



## Spoked Wheels (1 Jun 2014)

I bought some more latex inner tubes. I reckon that is the only thing I'll use in the future.
Toying with the idea of buying the Dura Ace 9000 crankset, not that I might see great improvement in performance but it has bits of black in it that goes with the 105 in black that I have. Besides, the wife could never tell the difference . Just like the look of it.


----------



## HLaB (1 Jun 2014)

I waited until tonight but I ordered a new gp4000s to replace my slashed one. Its pretty good nick so I may cut it up to make some tyre boots.


----------



## Alex McCarthy (1 Jun 2014)

Bought a set of Vittoria Rubino pro slicks with inner tubes and was fighting the urge for bibs!


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Jun 2014)

Two zipp  carbon bottle cages to go with my perfectly normal and unbranded handlebars .


----------



## Garry A (5 Jun 2014)

Got these helpful items delivered today from Edinburgh Cycle Co-op. Trackpump pro and mini workstand.











Have fun 
Garry.


----------



## F70100 (5 Jun 2014)

Tortec Supertour Rear Rack for forthcoming Way of the Roses mini tour. Road test tomorrow with loaded rack bag and handlebar bags.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jun 2014)

Topeak wedge clip to fit onto the MTB, another Zefal Aluminium pump, also for the MTB.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (5 Jun 2014)

cosmicbike said:


> Topeak wedge clip to fit onto the MTB


Snap  I broke the old one getting it off the old saddle


----------



## davdandy (5 Jun 2014)

After reading about these on this forum i decided to get one.A solid and sturdy piece of kit and cheap too.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171077093030?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## stuee147 (5 Jun 2014)

set of panniers  and new bearings (cos iv lost mine ) and some new brake leavers 

stuee


----------



## Sods_Laur (5 Jun 2014)

New brifters and derailleurs. Got my eye on a secondhand crankset on ebay in an effort to keep the spending limited. No doubt it will go for far more than it is worth.


----------



## inkd (5 Jun 2014)

Another cycling jersey from ebay, you can never have enough jerseys


----------



## mark c (5 Jun 2014)

Some new Pedals as the current ones are worn out.


----------



## fribbleblib (5 Jun 2014)

A new back windscreen for the car.

Had the bike on the back and reversed into a tree. the bike carrier smashed into the windscreen.

Without the windscreen, I cannot fit the carrier. Without the carrier, I cannot take the bike. So in a way, I bought something for the bike.


----------



## gavgav (5 Jun 2014)

Phone holder and bracket


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Jun 2014)

Longer stem to try, bottle cage tool bag, Joe Blow chuck repair kit, and a saddle pack light.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jun 2014)

And today's purchase, an innertube


----------



## albionbri (6 Jun 2014)

2 new bottle cages for the new bike


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Jun 2014)

I have sent off for some snazzy new Shimano shoes for my birthday later this month and a couple of less knobbly tyres for my wife's MTB.


----------



## Bryony (6 Jun 2014)

New cassette, chain and rear mech!


----------



## Learnincurve (8 Jun 2014)

Lots of Stuff. Turns out my new old bike's stupid seat post won't fit my pannier rack (which will fit on the other bike) so I bought another rack, also bits and bobs for the restoration project. My bike place is also online and they have some proper bargains if anyone is interested http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/clearance-bike-gear-p1.html


----------



## Ian193 (8 Jun 2014)

New specialised road shoes and shimano SPD sl pedals for my road bike. Maidmoo bought the same for hers muggins here had to fit the cleats and pedals to both bikes I thought her pedals were welded on as they were a @@@ to remove


----------



## Kevoffthetee (8 Jun 2014)

Maybe a Giant Revel Ltd


----------



## HLaB (9 Jun 2014)

Garry A said:


> Got these helpful items delivered today from Edinburgh Cycle Co-op. Trackpump pro and mini workstand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had the same one for 8 years + and I cant fault it. One niggle the pump head is a bit big for my aero disc cover pump hole but thas not the fault of the pump


----------



## Davos87 (9 Jun 2014)

A pair of Specialized Arm Warmers down from £29 to £15 { bargain} and a chain wear tool.


----------



## NorvernRob (9 Jun 2014)

Fizik Antares VS X saddle, got it brand new from Ebay for £92 instead of the £145 cheapest shop price!


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Jun 2014)

12-32 SRAM cassette to replace 13-28 on tandem, bike's only 10 months old and not been used so chain's as new.


----------



## Big Nick (9 Jun 2014)

Errr.........a friend!

Bianchi mtb via my works cycle to work scheme!


----------



## Ian_w (9 Jun 2014)

Just recieved a tax rebate so the triban 3 has been spoilt

shimano r501s
spd pedals and shoes
new rear cassette
and a pocket rocket pump.


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jun 2014)

A Bike! (Yesterday.)


----------



## User16625 (9 Jun 2014)

Nuthin.


----------



## Sods_Laur (10 Jun 2014)

Ian_w said:


> Just recieved a tax rebate so the triban 3 has been spoilt
> 
> shimano r501s
> spd pedals and shoes
> ...


Me too. A very tidy sum has been put in my bank account. Gonna take the husband to the US for his birthday with the proceeds with a bit left over. The bit left over has been spent on:

Cassette, chain and crankset for my bike build. Think I have pretty much finished getting all the bits. I do need some decent wheels though.


----------



## Ian_w (10 Jun 2014)

^^^ congratulations, mine wasn't USA trip amount you lucky sod


----------



## Sods_Laur (10 Jun 2014)

Ian_w said:


> ^^^ congratulations, mine wasn't USA trip amount you lucky sod


I wasn't expecting any sort of refund at all so I thought I'd better spend it quick before they realise their mistake


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Jun 2014)

Carbon seat post for the Defy although it may be a swapsie rather than a purchase .


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jun 2014)

This http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vcycling-...id=100033&prg=9837&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=261087653971


----------



## Learnincurve (12 Jun 2014)

Today I rented my bike a bike locker in town, it's strange actually, saw loads of bikes with really really crappy locks all over the place today when normally you see none, I got mine a locker for £8 for a month but they are only 50p a day so why people wouldn't make use of them I don't know, especially since a lot of them still had bags strapped all over them.


----------



## Silver Fox (12 Jun 2014)

A pair of Park MLP1.2 Master Link pliers.

Having had a few stubborn quick links in the past I parted with 12 of Her Majesties beer tokens and bought one of these tools. There's hardly any weight in them so slip nicely into the Camelbak. I've yet to use them out and about but a quick dry run at home shows them to be a useful bit of kit.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRPKL4qTT3U


----------



## ThaiGuy (12 Jun 2014)

Universal mud guard  Sick of having a wet behind


----------



## Spoked Wheels (12 Jun 2014)

Silver Fox said:


> A pair of Park MLP1.2 Master Link pliers.
> 
> Having had a few stubborn quick links in the past I parted with 12 of Her Majesties beer tokens and bought one of these tools. There's hardly any weight in them so slip nicely into the Camelbak. I've yet to use them out and about but a quick dry run at home shows them to be a useful bit of kit.
> 
> ...





I nearly bought one of these a few years ago then I found out that any pliers can be used to open a quick link, having said that, it makes sense to carry these Park Tools pliers with you if they are light enough.

I upgraded my brakes to Dura-Ace....mmmmm, nice  if anyboody is interested in a set of excellent black Shimano 105 5700 brakes then please send me a pm. (the original pads have lots of life left, just a sign of how little use they have)


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2014)

Today I have ordered 2 items from amazon. The first item is a new cycling top, and the second is a small (ish) rucksack in red to use when I'm out and about on my bike. I can put water, tablet and repair kit into it as well as a few other things.


----------



## Hyslop (13 Jun 2014)

A set of Mavic Cosmics-pick the bike up tomorrow and,if it happens to be a nice,shiny evening with no rain in sight {some hope] Im going out to play.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jun 2014)

child seat for the back of the subway so we can hit the trails as a family


----------



## User33236 (13 Jun 2014)

Two Planet-x carbon bottle cages for the bike I haven't got yet


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jun 2014)

Two New Conti 4000s ll tyres.


----------



## toeknee (14 Jun 2014)

Mavic aksium wheelset off here, getting fitted today, and ordered 2 elite bottle cages from CRC, hoping they arrive today.


----------



## vickster (14 Jun 2014)

Orange vittoria rubinos for the genesis  I have put the fulcrums on the Pearson so thought the genesis needed a treat as she is going to have sub standard wheels!


----------



## Kevoffthetee (14 Jun 2014)

British cycling membership. Discounts and insurance = more rides


----------



## Big Nick (14 Jun 2014)

Topeak iPhone case that also mounts to the bike


----------



## Silver Fox (14 Jun 2014)

XTR Shadow + 10 speed rear mech, the one with the clutch facility.

Coupled with the XT shifters I now have the pleasure of smooth, quiet and precise gear changing.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Jun 2014)

Chainstay protector to replace existing one damaged in an 'incident' with another bike today. It did it's job - as far as I can tell just the protection was scratched up, and not the frame.


----------



## Learnincurve (14 Jun 2014)

I caved and bought a proper long sleeved cycling top and some below the knee padded cycling shorts. Annoyed that the top had to be a mens one and the poor selection of women's lycra, they just did not have any shorter ones at all.


----------



## inkd (27 Jun 2014)

Medium topeak aero wedge saddlebag. SIS endurance pack (needed another bottle). new inner gear cable for front mech as mine has frayed and a few strands has snapped at the clamping point. Ribble had the best prices again


----------



## Robeh (28 Jun 2014)

set off 105 brake calipers from chain reaction £44


----------



## Kevoffthetee (4 Jul 2014)

2 x giant bottle cages in white, m191 front derraileur and crankset, kmc x8-99 chain and some GT85

It's now 22.42 and there's still time


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Jul 2014)

I picked up a pair of 700x25C Specialized Armadillo All-Weather tyres for my commuter bike from a bike shop, 30 pounds each, then picked up a small parcel from a post office containing 2 GoPro spare batteries.


----------



## xzenonuk (5 Jul 2014)

dad picked up a pair of red aluminum bling. quick releases, bolts etc even cable ends for his rockrider 520 and he got me the same set but in gold and reduced for my rockrider 540 for only 4 quid fifty, so ill see if they go with the orange on my bike and he picked me up a pair of riding glasses too so i dont get bugs in my eyes 

oh last week i got myself a deore front derailuer which meant dad could replace the tourney one on his bike with the altus one from mine 

so got x7 back and deore front


----------



## tonyw (5 Jul 2014)

went to ikea and replaced rucksack i take out with a bright orange luminous one for 5 quid been told to stop buying stuff OR ELSE i'm going to get it by my better half


----------



## junkie_ball (5 Jul 2014)

Brought some new Schwalbe 700x25c tires and inner tubes.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jul 2014)

A thingy to go on my track pump


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2014)

xzenonuk said:


> dad picked up a pair of red aluminum bling. quick releases, bolts etc even cable ends for his rockrider 520 and he got me the same set but in gold and reduced for my rockrider 540 for only 4 quid fifty, so ill see if they go with the orange on my bike and he picked me up a pair of riding glasses too so i dont get bugs in my eyes
> 
> oh last week i got myself a deore front derailuer which meant dad could replace the tourney one on his bike with the altus one from mine
> 
> so got x7 back and deore front


That's what happens with my upgrades too.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Jul 2014)

Nothing as the LBS didn't have any inline barrel adjusters and my credit card has been blocked(someone somehow used the card no to order a ESPN catalogue)so will have to wait for the new one to arrive before I can get anything.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (26 Jul 2014)

I got myself a pair of Shimano RT82 shoes. I'm very pleased with them,


----------



## DCLane (26 Jul 2014)

I bought a bike - does that count? It's a Felt F95 Junior 650c wheel road bike for my 10 year-old as he's about outgrown his current 24" wheel road bike.

Oh, and a rear wheel for the Raleigh Team as I sold the Raleigh bike I bought for the wheels to smokeysmoo. It'll need some work (was cheap) but should do the job.


----------



## Psychic biker (18 Aug 2015)

Stem riser,now no more neck aches,track pump.


----------



## Psychic biker (18 Aug 2015)

Mountain bike shorts as wife says that my Lycra shorts look like aim wearing a male nappy,and it's full.so after ride I can look normal as I load bike in van.


----------



## vickster (18 Aug 2015)

Lizard skin bartape and a 50p silicon saddle cover for rainy days!


----------



## Eribiste (18 Aug 2015)

I'm just about to order two new inner tubes, as I had two punctures today, one on the way in to work and the other on the way home. I dunno, you wait two years to get a puncture, and two arrive on the same day!


----------



## toffee (18 Aug 2015)

Some lube from a French Super U as I left mine at home.

Derek


----------



## tfg71 (18 Aug 2015)

alu water bottle from edinburgh coop , along with a under seat bag in their sale. got an edge 200 from aldi on sunday for 49.99 too


----------



## bikeman66 (18 Aug 2015)

Just ordered a trusty Shimano UN 55 bottom bracket, a couple of new crank bolts and a new seat post for my daughter's bike. She 's off to Oxford Brookes University to study sport and exercise science next month, so I thought I had better service her bike before she goes. £30.00 all-in and she'll be good to go.

Good to know that Brookes offer an on site, free bike repair and service facility to cover basic requirements, which is good news for the less mechanically minded (like my daughter). Seems like a really good idea.


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Jan 2016)

Cinelli cork world champion bar tape


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2016)

a Hardnutz hi viz helmet , a pr of lighlty used 700 wheels for my winter commuter


----------



## Onthedrops (9 Jan 2016)

A Topeak medium size saddle bag as I'm sick of trying to cram stuff into my oh so small original bag.
A Cateye Nema rear light as an extra bit of rear visibility.

Next on the list may well be an Abus retractable cycle lock for cafe stops.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (9 Jan 2016)

Leyzne Co2 inflator and some Swissstop Greens.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jan 2016)

Bought some Pendleton lights in Halfords today.
Collecting my new Pashley bike next week and wanted something a bit old fashioned but lightweight.
Doubt I'll rely on these alone though will probably pop another set of lights on when it's dark and certainly have rear flashing light. Safety first and all that .


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Bought some Pendleton lights in Halfords today.
> Collecting my new Pashley bike next week and wanted something a bit old fashioned but lightweight.
> Doubt I'll rely on these alone though will probably pop another set of lights on when it's dark and certainly have rear flashing light. Safety first and all that .
> View attachment 115403


I do like the cage around the rear lamp, good idea


----------



## Dark46 (10 Jan 2016)

With money Christmas I have bought a Hope R4 front light, it's truly amazing! 
Talk about see and be seen.


----------



## Ian193 (10 Jan 2016)

Bought a new continental gator skin hardshell tyre for my back wheel as the one on there has a pretty nasty cut from some glass that I didn't see on the cycle path when I punctured before Christmas don't want to risk using the cut one and getting more punctures


----------



## Jack Velo (10 Jan 2016)

New Baa Baa cycling cap and neck warmer and a copy of It's All About The Bike. Oh, and the new edition of Urban Cyclist.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (10 Jan 2016)

I got some brake pads for the Avid BB7.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jan 2016)

A 12-25 cassette, 38t inner chainring, spare inner tubes and some lube.


----------



## tfg71 (13 Jan 2016)

Recent buys are solarstorm X3 light. Waterproof jacket and long sleeve cycle top just need to get rid of this damn cold so I can get out.


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Jan 2016)

2 Castelli Jerseys, Ultegra 6700 Brakes, 2 sets of Kool Stop Brake pads, DHB Windproof Gloves, 2 pairs of LG Oslo Airzone Thermal tights.


I bought an Cateye X3 for sh!ts and giggles a few weeks a go and holy lord is that thing bright!


----------



## Dec66 (13 Jan 2016)

2 x Vittoria Rubino 700c x 23 (treaded) and a set of SKS Raceblades, to turn the B'Twin into a commuter bike.

Plus one cycling cap for my matey to say "thanks" for the Picon Biere he gave me last week.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jan 2016)

400mm seatpost from Superstar sale for 10quid delivered..
my reverb is away on a waranty claim..

new leg warmers for 5quid off ebay..the last 5quid pair were great and lasted well.


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Jan 2016)

On its way to me from across the pond (ebay - £13.89 + £11.45 shipping). As soon as I saw it I just had to have it 

YEEHAW, COWBOY 


















Rodeo style


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jan 2016)

These, don't ask, I'm sat with a couple of random, fairly hot, women, in the slug and lettuce, on the Southbank ( it's a long long story), and they looked at me a bit strange when I just took this pic but I got these.






I'm biting my lip to stop myself from looking like a total mental right now.


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> These, don't ask, I'm sat with a couple of random, fairly hot, women, in the slug and lettuce, on the Southbank ( it's a long long story), and they looked at me a bit strange when I just took this pic but I got these.
> 
> View attachment 117313
> 
> ...



A got these over the standard cleats. Good stuff


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> These, don't ask, I'm sat with a couple of random, fairly hot, women, in the slug and lettuce, on the Southbank ( it's a long long story), and they looked at me a bit strange when I just took this pic but I got these.
> 
> View attachment 117313
> 
> ...


Just say "sorry about that but i do like a nice cleat " They will be putty in your hands . Jason , single , London .


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jan 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Just say "sorry about that but i do like a nice cleat " They will be putty in your hands . Jason , single , London .


I told them it was called a cleat oris. And it helped with getting it in. It took them a while.


----------



## bikingdad90 (29 Jan 2016)

A pair of Shimano 105 shifters and some cross top levers to turn my bike into a clean cockpit (currently got tiagra 4600). 

Just need some outfront handlebar mounts for my lights to sit on


----------



## toffee (29 Jan 2016)

Some brake pads for the tourer and disk pads for the road bike.

Derek


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Jan 2016)

a posh new pump. 

After realising that i'd lost an essential little bit of plastic from my perfectly adequate £7 Wilko pump, i decided to splash out on a £22 Topeak Mountain Morph... I found the essential little bit of plastic for my Wilko pump the day the posh new pump arrived... nice to know that Sod is still out there, upholding the law.


----------



## Mrs M (30 Jan 2016)

Bough a Moom 360 front light, small and very bright. 
The Pendleton lights I got from Halfords don't fit so had to return them .
Will need to go shopping again as the Cateye front light on my road bike is kaput.


----------



## topcat1 (30 Jan 2016)

Some purple paint via Enigma paint works


----------



## Kevoffthetee (30 Jan 2016)

Today I've bought 2 x lithion2 tyres, pack of 11s Kmc quick links, 3 inner tubes, green bar tape and black electricians tape. But the say is not over


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jan 2016)

New rear mudhugger as per vid..




View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgawice920g


----------



## Gert Lush (31 Jan 2016)

2 Schwalbe marathon greenguard tyres and some more tyre levers 

Thinking of getting my LBS to fit them, I haven't had much luck with fitting tyres without puncturing recently


----------



## Alexis Holwell (2 Feb 2016)

meta lon said:


> New rear mudhugger as per vid..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Coincidentally I bought a set of these mudhuggers around a month ago. I scoured the net looking for a decent set of mudguards and these ticked all of the boxes. When I visited their website I found that they were located about a mile from where I live. Contacted them to see if I could have a look at them in person as I wasn't sure what size would fit best. Went around that Friday afternoon after work and the guy couldn't have been more helpful & friendly. Ended up buying a front and rear guard and some Duck Off dry wash from him there and then. He even discounted a couple of quid off the advertised price for no reason at all.

I fitted the guards that evening and they are great, even if they do make my bike look like a Motocross bike now.


----------



## Onthedrops (4 Feb 2016)

An Abus 3 digit retractable lock.
Hardly burglar proof but very small, light and compact. Should come in useful for cafe stops where I can leave the bike within view. Hoping it acts a s a bit of a deterrent too.


----------



## goody (4 Feb 2016)

Tiagra 10 speed groupset to replace the campag on the audax/commuter. Hope to get it all fitted over the weekend.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Feb 2016)

New sram x1 11speed chain..


----------



## *Dusty* (5 Feb 2016)

Tubes, iphone six Topeak Drybag, a couple of seat bags, two bottle cages. 

Forgot about mudguards. And quidco


----------



## Postmanhat (5 Feb 2016)

New Ultegra front mech to replace the bothersome 105. Won the auction on ebay by 3p, very satisfying.

And some new cables. First go at internal routing over the weekend


----------



## *Dusty* (5 Feb 2016)

Bib shorts, carbon and titanium mini pump. Carbon. Titanium. 

New helmet, chamois cream, bits and bobs for punctures. 

That's it for a while, I'm broke now


----------



## tfg71 (5 Feb 2016)

Bottle box zefal , tubes, lunar 60 front light, a rotating bracket . The other day it was flat handle bars, pannier rack, chain tool


----------



## Mrs M (6 Feb 2016)

A wee bottle for the lovely Gloria  (the bigger one doesn't fit)


----------



## gaz71 (7 Feb 2016)

I brought a Garmin Edge 200 for my bike yesterday.


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Feb 2016)

Just bought a set of Vittoria Rubino Pro's as they were going for £16.49 each on probikekit. Im seeing more and more holes in my duranos :S


----------



## Yorkyred (7 Feb 2016)

Went along to my local Halfords to pick up a topeak pump and on the way out noticed they had a clothing sale on. Looking through I suddenly noticed a Gore Bikeware Phantom 2 soft shell in white and black and a 42 in chest, perfect for me. In the sale as missing the detachable arms. So get this, original price £139,
Price after deducting another 10% with my British Cycling card 
£18, now that's a bargain.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Feb 2016)

Garmin Edge 810, plus an out front mount and a silicon case. 
At least I'll be able to find my way home now...


----------



## Mrs M (7 Feb 2016)

Yorkyred said:


> Went along to my local Halfords to pick up a topeak pump and on the way out noticed they had a clothing sale on. Looking through I suddenly noticed a Gore Bikeware Phantom 2 soft shell in white and black and a 42 in chest, perfect for me. In the sale as missing the detachable arms. So get this, original price £139,
> Price after deducting another 10% with my British Cycling card
> £18, now that's a bargain.


I have the ladies version in black and white, fabulous jacket.
At £18 unbelievable bargain .


----------



## Yorkyred (7 Feb 2016)

Mrs M said:


> I have the ladies version in black and white, fabulous jacket.
> At £18 unbelievable bargain .


They had another one there in a 38inch chest, same price and missing the arms so anyone around the Glasgow area might want to pop through if it's a fit for them. Can't see it hanging around long.


----------



## Tom B (7 Feb 2016)

32mm socket...


----------



## Gert Lush (7 Feb 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Garmin Edge 810, plus an out front mount and a silicon case.
> At least I'll be able to find my way home now...



Ooh, where from?


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Feb 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Ooh, where from?



Halfords - reserved it on click n collect during last weeks 10% off everything flash sale but had to wait for it to be delivered to the local store.
What with that and the 10% BC discount, it was a bit of a bargain...


----------



## Gert Lush (7 Feb 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Halfords - reserved it on click n collect during last weeks 10% off everything flash sale but had to wait for it to be delivered to the local store.
> What with that and the 10% BC discount, it was a bit of a bargain...



Nice! I've been looking for one for a while, cheapest I found was £201. Missed another bargain through amazon where it was £190 including maps and sensors. I'm just biding my time.


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Feb 2016)

Castelli MORTIROLO REFLEX JACKET


----------



## russ.will (10 Feb 2016)

Having a new bike has prompted lots of purchases.

Shorter stem (which I suspected in advance) new bottle cages and therefore some bidons because they seem to go walkabout. While I was doing that, a torque wrench fell in the basket.

Fast forward to Friday and I suspect a few other bits including Stan's Rim Tape and Sealant will fall into a real world basket at the Bike Show on Friday. Possibly a new Fat Lad At The Back long sleeve jersey too. I just can't resist...

Russell


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Feb 2016)

russ.will said:


> Fast forward to Friday and I suspect a few other bits including Stan's Rim Tape and Sealant will fall into a real world basket at the Bike Show on Friday. Possibly a new Fat Lad At The Back long sleeve jersey too. I just can't resist...
> 
> Russell



My credit card is already quivering in advance of Friday;it may be paying for the following depending on what's there,

Wheelset(not that likely but if anyone has a good deal on,,,)
Rucksack(poss Alpkit)
Photochromic glasses
Tubeless tyres and tape etc to try on the Archetypes
Morgan Blue degreaser
Tau front lights from Alpkit
And anything else that might take my fancy


----------



## Gert Lush (13 Feb 2016)

Garmin 810. Couldn't resist any longer


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Feb 2016)

A spoke and a wheel truing...


----------



## Postmanhat (13 Feb 2016)

New Ultegra chain and cassette to replace the used and abused 105s which came with the bike. Went for a 12-30 as some of the hills round here demand respect


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2016)

New disc pads, cassette, chain, big chain ring and gear cable for the Tricross


----------



## Tom B (14 Feb 2016)

Practiced what I preach and got myself a Lock costing 10% of the value of the bike..

ABUS BORDO

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/abus-bordo-6000-folding-lock/rp-prod89014

*actually got it from Halfords and had them price match it.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Feb 2016)

Garmin Out Front Mount for my new 810 - I've now got a mount for each bike so I don't have to swap them over.
Got Halfords to price match Wiggle, then got the BC discount too


----------



## hondated (14 Feb 2016)

Went out early on the bike and for some as yet unknown reason I found my legs spinning and not going anywhere at times. I will strip the back wheel hub down to see whether has advised it called be the pawl or pawl spring in the hub causing the problem but in the mean time I went on Ebay and brought a second pair of wheels for £60.Ok definitely not the lightest but I am sure they will meet my needs.


----------



## Globalti (14 Feb 2016)

Yesterday: Shimano Ultegra 6800 11 speed gears and brakes. A fantastic improvement on the old 6700 10 speed. Transforms an already good bike into an excellent bike.


----------



## HLaB (15 Feb 2016)

New wheels. Ive been keeping an eye on a bulge on the front wheel for a while now, decided its too much now and ordered replacements, the bearings are still great though and the rear rim (the first I would have expected to fail) is fine and both wheels are still perfectly true even after a crash that broke a spoke nipple. I think after their purchase in Aug 2013 they were used on the bianchi, 2014 they were used on bianchi too but became winter wheels when I bought a shimano freehub, they were used through till just before the LBL in April 2015, after which the rear done a few TTs with a disc cover, I put them back on in October 2015 and used them until today. 
In summary and ignoring my musings/babblings, although time wise they're not old (2 and a half years) distance wise they've done just under 11k miles and I suppose thats no bad so Ive ordered another set of them, Fulcrum Quattros.


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Feb 2016)

Swissstop bxp pads
Swissstop rim block
Morgan Blue degreaser
KMC 11-spd chain


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Feb 2016)

Fabric scoop shallow ultimate for the Helium.

Wheels next


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Feb 2016)

Brainy bike lights, from the London bike show.







The thinking is that if a person approaching from behind, sees a normal red / flashing light, they don't take as much notice, as they do, if the light is a shaped like a person on a bike.


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Feb 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Fabric scoop shallow ultimate for the Helium.
> 
> Wheels next



Well it would have been had not the cc company blocked the transaction

All sorted now thoughso can get them ordered tonight.


----------



## Bodhbh (16 Feb 2016)

Just hemorrhaged the a little over 200quid on a surly front rack and pair of 70l ortlieb panniers. Always lugging stuff back and forth to the parents and needed to up the capacity. Train journey included so trailer not an option.


----------



## TheSalisburyTeacher (16 Feb 2016)

New gear cable after completely ruining the old one trying to get my front derailleur working normally. Think I may have finally fixed it! It only took two hours and three YouTube videos.....


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Feb 2016)

Wheels pre-ordered with Schwalbe pro one tubeless tyres(will come fitted with sealant) and wheel-bags.

These 'uns;

http://www.huntbikewheels.com/colle...n-aero-wide-road-wheelset-1480g-31deep-24wide


----------



## Tom B (16 Feb 2016)

New Crank Bolts and Plugs for Monty the MTB


----------



## Hyslop (18 Feb 2016)

Down to the Scotby Cycles flood sale this morning and amazingly,came away with the very thing I was looking for.A nice new,bright Red Gabba jersey for £82.50.Even more amazingly,thats all that I bought.For once I have managed not to make any rash,impulsive purchases,so all in all I'm feeling rather pleased.And guess what,its a lovely day here,I just might......see you later


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Feb 2016)

Latest purchases,hopefully the last for a bit;

Dura ace chainset for the helium off the classifieds of another cycling forum.

And a big Wiggle order consisting of a pair of Hutchinson Sector 28's and Stans bits to convert the Archetypes to tubeless on the XLS commuter plus some stem spacers,valve core tool,105 jockey wheels and a 10-spd KMC chain.


----------



## Enjoyedincubus (20 Feb 2016)

Today I went to my LBS and purchased a track pump, 2 Schwalbe inner tubes and a helmet for my soon-to-be 3yr old.

Also ordered some SKS Raceblade Longs.

Hopefully I don't need to buy anything else as the wife will kill me.


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Feb 2016)

Couldn't resist the PX 35% sale so a 0.5W rear light, half a dozen light-weight tubes and a pair of titanium and carbon skewers (just think of how many grams I've saved there )
young 'weight-weenie' oldbloke


----------



## Enjoyedincubus (21 Feb 2016)

Enjoyedincubus said:


> Hopefully I don't need to buy anything else as the wife will kill me.



Er, OK... Bought a multi tool. I think I've got a problem. Ha!


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Feb 2016)

2 road tubes..after my puncture in the front on the turbo..i know lol ..tube failed at the valve..


----------



## Mrs M (21 Feb 2016)

Ordered Bobbin front light, crown bracket and 2 rear Soma bullet lights.
Ordered a ding dong bell (well hello!) a pink one, by mistake .


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Feb 2016)

Paid for a paint job ...


----------



## ACS (22 Feb 2016)

New chain. Broke mine during the Tour of East Lothian 100km Audax. Of course it had to happen climbing Redstone Rigg. Those who know the event and climb will appreciate the suffering such an event would cause. It was very, very, wet and cold.


----------



## DCLane (22 Feb 2016)

Campag hoods for my youngest's Record shifters as they're a bit battered.

Front mech for my commuter bike; a Carrera magnesium roadie.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2016)

Front rack and lighting system for my commuting bike


----------



## Gert Lush (23 Feb 2016)

Mudguards for my 'tourer' and some P clips.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Feb 2016)

New chain, new derailleur (back) and new cables for the back mech after the whole thing went kaboon coming from work into a head wind.... By the way bike still in Belfast... Anyone coming over to Malaga soon?

I will be up there in April... Unfinished business over there... On the bright side I have a bike to go for a ride there..


----------



## Sixmile (23 Feb 2016)

Picked up some Boardman and Altura socks (£2 a pair) and a Ridge long sleeve (£4) from Halfords this morning.

That was after raiding their sale stuff in another store at the weekend! Can't resist a wee bargain.


----------



## MiK1138 (23 Feb 2016)

New Rear Mech and Hanger after my rear mech disintegrated last Thursday night. luckily i was plodding up a hill and not hurtling down it so no damage to me or my frame


----------



## Nibor (23 Feb 2016)

160mm to 180mm postmount disc brake adapter for the new build.


----------



## Mrs M (26 Feb 2016)

Front light and little (very little)  saddle bag.


----------



## contadino (26 Feb 2016)

Wheels, freewheel and chain.


----------



## Mrs M (27 Feb 2016)

The rest of my goodies have arrived, just waiting for the bell.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Feb 2016)

Some second hand bar end shifters for drop bar conversion on the mtb and a garmin 500


----------



## Bryony (28 Feb 2016)

I bought these


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2016)

New disc brake pads for the commuter. Old ones were nearing the end of their life, but had lasted nearly a year and over 7000 miles. Not bad for £5 a pair.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2016)

nothing for the bike just another bike


----------



## Turdus philomelos (28 Feb 2016)

After a few thousands of miles I have apparently almost worn through my original wheels, so treated my bike to these braw new wheels.

Better than new shoes or hand bags any day.










[/QUOTE]


----------



## HLaB (29 Feb 2016)

Nothing exciting, a new chain and some cleat spacers. I could have took the spacer off my old shoes but I decided to leave the cleats together and try to match them for angle on my new shoes :-/


----------



## IBarrett (29 Feb 2016)

Thanks to help from here my order is now in.

2 x Gatorskins
Shimano 12-28 cassette
Garmin heart rate monitor
SRAM bracket for Garmin
Lezeyne mini pump
Lezeyne alloy bracket

It's frightening how easy it is to spend money on this hobby!


----------



## Glass Kites (1 Mar 2016)

Treated myself to these today. So hard to find subtle but smart looking shoes that aren't ridiculously priced.

Fizik R5b


----------



## Reggie-rock (1 Mar 2016)

Purchased a wireless Sunding cycle computer for under a fiver.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Mar 2016)

Reggie-rock said:


> Purchased a wireless Sunding cycle computer for under a fiver.



I made that mistake once. Interference from my lights made it unusable.


----------



## Reggie-rock (2 Mar 2016)

Don't ride at night so no worries there.


----------



## kiwifruit (3 Mar 2016)

Garmin speed and cadence sensor, now trying to pair it to my 500.


----------



## Bryony (3 Mar 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> Garmin speed and cadence sensor, now trying to pair it to my 500.


I got one of those the other day! Not had the chance to try it out yet!


----------



## palinurus (3 Mar 2016)

48T chainset, 18T sprocket, KMC chain, pedals.

Want to get the commuter feeling smooth again for the spring.

Also bought a B17 narrow in brown for my Surly Pacer.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2016)

Shimano hydraulic fluid.


----------



## Gert Lush (3 Mar 2016)

Bought 46T and 34T chain rings, a chain, chain wear tool for the 'tourer'. I noticed some damage to the chain ring and thought I'd just change them both at the same time. Hopefully a better gearing for a double.


----------



## Mrs M (4 Mar 2016)

Bell has arrived, bit bigger than I thought


----------



## fatjel (4 Mar 2016)

Three schwalbe tryker tyres


----------



## hondated (4 Mar 2016)

Birthday next week so today I received parcel from Wiggle containing a Ultegra 11 speed cassette and two Rubino foldable tyres. What more does a man of 65 need. Always lusted after a titanium bike but might be a bit too late as they say they last a life time !.


----------



## HLaB (4 Mar 2016)

Didn't buy them today but they came today cleat shims hopefully I finally get my new shoes set up (well they were new when I got them from a lbs three months ago).


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Mar 2016)

A Lezyne 3 way spoke wrench and a set of Swissstop GXP brake blocks.
Twisty and stoppy.


----------



## Soltydog (4 Mar 2016)

Just ordered a new pair of shoes,luckily they had size 37 & 48 left, http://www.probikekit.co.uk/sports-footwear/dmt-libra-road-shoes-white/silver/black/11128398.html, so technically they are for me & not on the bike, with an extra 10% off & a little cashback, I'm hoping they fit & will be a bargain at under £35


----------



## Soltydog (4 Mar 2016)

hondated said:


> Birthday next week so today I received parcel from Wiggle containing a Ultegra 11 speed cassette and two Rubino foldable tyres. What more does a man of 65 need. Always lusted after a titanium bike but might be a bit too late as they say they last a life time !.



Don't know what size you'd want, but if I'd not just bought a new motor I could be tempted by one of these,
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/DBCL000147/planet-x-ti-road-sample---xl---ultegra-6800
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/DBCL00...-large---raw---ultegra-6800---used-components


----------



## kiwifruit (5 Mar 2016)

Bryony said:


> I got one of those the other day! Not had the chance to try it out yet!


It's been great to used on the turbo, I notice that you have to turn the GPS off for that to measure my speed, as I left it on it wouldn't measure my speed properly. Do you know if I have to leave the GPS off or on when out on the road? Thanks


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Mar 2016)

Another Fabric scoop saddle(ti railed one)for the Icarus so both the road bikes are identically set up now.

Also some more bits for the tubeless plus some SIS rego stuff and go bars(half price).


----------



## HLaB (5 Mar 2016)

I was going to TT with my spare campagnolo wheel but after a month I'm still waiting for JE James to send a new spoke for it so I've 11 speed,cassette for my shimano wheels and hopefully I can use that for initial setup and testing.


----------



## Winnershsaint (8 Mar 2016)

New Garmin speed and cadence sensor. No 'frickin' magnets.


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Mar 2016)

2 of those little conical quick release springs.


----------



## Winnershsaint (9 Mar 2016)

12-25 11 spd cassette, new chain, toe covers and a new Co2 inflator. Courtesy of a £100 Wiggle voucher from Xmas.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2016)

Pair of Durano Plus' for the commuter. 
Really annoyed at having to... found a nasty deep gash in my current front tyre, it's only a couple of months old.


----------



## darrentaytay (9 Mar 2016)

Bought a pair of Schwalbe Marathon Plus' for commuting on my road bike, hopefully get them delivered this week :-)


----------



## bikingdad90 (9 Mar 2016)

Two 2015 folding Vittoria Rubino Pro Tech 3 700x28c tyres for my commuter at a very reasonable price from Ribble. 
They were hard to get hold off in 28's.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 Mar 2016)

An Absolute Black 36tooth narrow wide oval chainring
A Shimano XT chain
A Lezyne Micro Floor Drive pump


----------



## mark st1 (9 Mar 2016)

Received my Allez Sport commuter back today binned the Sora group set now has full 11 speed 105 the difference is unreal crisper gear changers better brakes well chuffed. Also treated myself to an out front Garmin mount. Also saw my other bike for the first time half built but looking good


----------



## BikeCurious (9 Mar 2016)

I got an Ant+ dongle, Garmin magnetless speed and cadence sensors and heart rate monitor a few days ago to use on Zwift. Loving it so far.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2016)

I have borrowed a Specialized Body Geometry Phenom Comp Road saddle from a mate. He bought a used MTB which had that saddle fitted but the saddle does not suit him.

Its shape looks like a cross between the other saddles that I use (a Fizik Arione, a Planet X Arione-lookalike and a Charge Spoon) and I get on well with _them_, so I hope this will suit me because I currently own 4 bikes but only have those 3 saddles.

If I don't like it, I may try and sell it for him on the forum. if I _DO_ like it, he said that he will let me have it at a good price. I'll test ride it over the next few days ...


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Mar 2016)

Paid the remainder for the Hunt wheels and also bought an Omloop winter hat and matching Merino socks from here;

https://this-is-cambridge.com/


----------



## Winnershsaint (10 Mar 2016)

Display stand for £19.99 at Halford's and a can of Gunk degreaser. £3 a can cheaper than equivalent bike degreaser. LBS don't sell the latter any more.


----------



## Brandane (10 Mar 2016)

A rear derailleur hanger alignment tool. Just waiting for it to arrive from ChainReaction, then hopefully get the gears on my road bike changing sweetly again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2016)

Rear mudguard for the Tricross


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I have borrowed a Specialized Body Geometry Phenom Comp Road saddle from a mate. He bought a used MTB which had that saddle fitted but the saddle does not suit him.
> 
> Its shape looks like a cross between the other saddles that I use (a Fizik Arione, a Planet X Arione-lookalike and a Charge Spoon) and I get on well with _them_, so I hope this will suit me because I currently own 4 bikes but only have those 3 saddles.


Aaargh - I told him that I can get another Planet X saddle for £20 so that is the maximum I'd pay for his Specialized saddle. I took the old Planet X saddle off my Basso, put his saddle on and went for a 50 km ride. I decided that the Specialized was worth the £20 to me so I said I would pay it. He then declared that it was not enough and is going to try and get double that on eBay. Fair enough, he might manage that but why did he let me go to the bother of swapping the saddles over when he knew that I would only offer him half what he wanted for it!


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Mar 2016)

A nice pair of shiny Shimano XC61 shoes because there was too much flex in my MT71's and a Specialized Foot bed didnt help with the hot spots.

I just needed a pair of wide fitting shoes anyway. So heres to hoping they feel a bit more comfortable with the SFB insert.


----------



## Jaykun85 (13 Mar 2016)

hmm today i bought a K-Edge Gravity mount for my Garmin Edge 
And a Go Pro Bike Mount


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (13 Mar 2016)

_Not _the guitar, but some hoops and hubs for a set of disc wheels I'm building for the CAADX. fed up with the dross that came fitted from the factory.

Graham


----------



## jasonmccullum (13 Mar 2016)

Dura ace DI2 10 speed. Used only £300 Bargain


----------



## RMurphy195 (13 Mar 2016)

A Brooks B17 for the Brompton.I hope it works (and lasts!) as well as the one on the tourer ... And that the honey colour doesn't result in stained trousers as much as the black one does!


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Mar 2016)

I relented and bought a Garmin Edge 520 for £180 from CRC with 10% BC discount - I was initially checking out ebay to see if i could score a deal on a pre-owned one but even pre-owned ones were selling for £140-165, Not a huge saving so i'd thought i might as well buy it new and get the warranty with it.

My edge 200 will go for about £60 so i'll recoup some of the cash at least.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Mar 2016)

The chain wear tool showed just more than .75 on my Revolt chain after the winter, despite regular Mickleing... so after about 1200 miles I have a new KMC chain from Wiggle for the bike.


----------



## Mike! (15 Mar 2016)

Not today but last week - Exposure Tracer front and rear set, brilliant (in more ways than one) set of lights!


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Mar 2016)

New Shimano shoes and peddles plus a Fizik saddle, so that has the bike in good condition for the rest of the year.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sickboyblue (15 Mar 2016)

New bolt for my seatpost clamp.


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2016)

Rebuilding my Ti frame again - back to drops

Sticking with the 1x11 set-up but with sram force cx1, trp spyre mechanical discs, 44t race face narrow wide chainring, sram rival 2.1 long cage, shimano xt8000 11/40 cassette

Pro seatposet, pro lt stem and pro vibe 7s bars

Looking forward to it all arriving and starting the project.


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> Rebuilding my Ti frame again - back to drops
> 
> Sticking with the 1x11 set-up but with sram force cx1, trp spyre mechanical discs, 44t race face narrow wide chainring, sram rival 2.1 long cage, shimano xt8000 11/40 cassette
> 
> ...




There better be pics

Another day another Wiggle order

This time some co2 cannisters,Topeak pressure guage,DHB buff and some muscle rub.

Resisted the temptation of the DHB stuff on sale though


----------



## jowwy (16 Mar 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> There better be pics
> 
> Another day another Wiggle order
> 
> ...


There will be when i start the project in a week or so


----------



## Sixmile (16 Mar 2016)

After a few months hunting down a decent road bike I took the plunge last night after finding this on Gumtree, located around 3 miles away. 

Can't wait to get out on it tomorrow, though I now need SPD-SL cleats! Ladies and gentlemen, the Cube Peloton Race.


----------



## jowwy (16 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> Rebuilding my Ti frame again - back to drops
> 
> Sticking with the 1x11 set-up but with sram force cx1, trp spyre mechanical discs, 44t race face narrow wide chainring, sram rival 2.1 long cage, shimano xt8000 11/40 cassette
> 
> ...


Decided to use a shimano setup

Still 1x11...... 105 11sp shifters - 42t race face narrow wide - trp spyres - 105 11/32 cassette - lizard skins - 105 derrauiler......as its for commuting use on the Ti expensive clutched mech not needed as im using narrow wide chainring

Also by using shimano shifters its easy to shift back to 2x11 if i dont like the 1x setup and very minimal cost too


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Apr 2016)

See.Sense Icon rear light.

Tried it today and very bright;app works well and paired up easily and updated the firmware with no problems.

Theft alarm works well too,this was the main reason for buying it as it will be used on the Helium most of the time.

http://seesense.cc/


----------



## Kevoffthetee (7 Apr 2016)

Today's goody box included new Look Keo2 Max pedals, Northwave Sonic SRS shoes, 3 conti light tubes and a bottle.

This weekend the bike is getting new inner cables and Aldi's full range of MucOff


----------



## Lanky (7 Apr 2016)

I have ordered a spare 1.6 sail for my Trike.


----------



## Lanky (7 Apr 2016)

I have ordered a spare 1.6 sail for my Trike.


----------



## Jimidh (7 Apr 2016)

Does a can of Citrus Degreaser count?


----------



## palinurus (7 Apr 2016)

Brake cables, crimps and fat mudguards (my tyres have got wider)


----------



## Tom B (8 Apr 2016)

A new big ring!


----------



## Mireystock (8 Apr 2016)

Well, I've finally got round to buying a track pump, and what a revelation ! I've just, quickly and easily, pumped up six bike tyres, four rugby balls and a football. Why has it taken me so long to get one ?!


----------



## Alberto Balsam (8 Apr 2016)

A Lezyne 600XL front light and a 2 sets of brake pads.... I did wonder about the light at the point of sale, the days now getting longer and all that.
However, it did get used early this morning in the twilight and mist. I also ordered a Super Byasi storage bottle cos it's bigger (and smarter) than my current one.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (10 Apr 2016)

Just bought garmin vector pedals. 2nd pair in mess that 2 months

Also bought a saddle bag


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Apr 2016)

Not strictly for the bike, but for me while I'm sat on it....

Reserved on Click n Collect at Halfords to pick up tomorrow, three tubes of High 5 electrolyte tabs on almost half price AND 3 for 2 (so £7.38, less BC discount = £6.65 all in!) as flagged up by @tincaman on the 'Found a Bargain" thread .


----------



## Alberto Balsam (10 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the heads up on that - I've ordered some too!


----------



## Tiger10 (10 Apr 2016)

I have ordered a pair of the aldi shoes online and look forward to experiencing clippless moments...


----------



## Nibor (11 Apr 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Not strictly for the bike, but for me while I'm sat on it....
> 
> Reserved on Click n Collect at Halfords to pick up tomorrow, three tubes of High 5 electrolyte tabs on almost half price AND 3 for 2 (so £7.38, less BC discount = £6.65 all in!) as flagged up by @tincaman on the 'Found a Bargain" thread .


Ditto don't have BC but still a bargain.


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Apr 2016)

Despite telling myself I shouldn't buy anything for a while was tempted by a good price for some Giro Empire shoes

Oh and some Morgan Blue chain lube.


----------



## Garry A (12 Apr 2016)

Two Schwalbe Durano tyres for my Defy.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Apr 2016)

Had some birthday cash left so decided to invest in some cycling goodies 
Weather's been so bad lately I bought a longer, thicker rain jacket and a Brooks saddle cover so we can venture out in the rain . Also got a couple of locks. bought from Discount Cycles and saved £60 
As we are now prepared for rain I predict a lovely, warm and sunny weekend ahead .


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2016)

New Tortec Slimline Pannier rack





And a pair of Altura Panniers


----------



## User16625 (15 Apr 2016)

Presta valve caps. (plastic ones)


----------



## Stevec047 (15 Apr 2016)

Well I have been on a bit of a spending spree the last few weeks.

A pair of bib shorts.
Spoon charge saddle. Finally replacing my stock saddle.
Cheap base layer.
Chain cleaning kit from lidl.
Mud guard from Aldi £3 and means I can remove the winter ones that rub.
Ridge saddle bag to get rid of the top tube bag that my knees hit all of the time.
Small chain lock for when I pop in to get a coffee.
Inner tube for saddle bag.

I think it's safe to say I am ready for the spring cycling now. The best part is the fact that I have probably spent £70 max.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (15 Apr 2016)

A pair of KMC missing links and a Topeak Hexus multitool which includes a chain breaker.
For some reason I'm now paranoid about chains breaking!


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (15 Apr 2016)

A Charge Spoon from @Always Cross .
Should look a treat on the bike,and it gets good reviews


----------



## cyberknight (16 Apr 2016)

New tyres and chain for the commuter , the old tyres were at a stage where i could see a flat edge on the top and they were getting cut up so i replaced them before they started to get too thin .


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Apr 2016)

A new "spare" inner tube and some cable ties to put my rear view mirror on the downtube.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (16 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> A new "spare" inner tube.



Is that for your "spare" tyre ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Apr 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Is that for your "spare" tyre ?



Ha! It's a spare because it's the one that fits in the back pocket in case of punctures. Hopefully it'll stay "spare" for a long time!


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Apr 2016)

Carradice Pendle saddle bag with SQR mount. Was considering the Super C Audax but i didnt think it had enough capacity.


----------



## MiK1138 (24 Apr 2016)

nowt, but will be buying new tubes tomorrow as i had 3 visits this weekend


----------



## mark c (25 Apr 2016)

Just fitted some Lifeline clip on Mudguards half the price of the SKS Race Blades which didn't last very long.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Apr 2016)

A nice light 23g polycarbonate bottle cage for my new bike. Some decent mitts for the summer(when/if it arrives) and some cool looking smokey glass shades with a white frame.


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2016)

Tacx Flow Smart - 30% off with BC membership at Halfords.


----------



## ANT 666 (29 Apr 2016)

A shiny bell


----------



## Mrs M (7 May 2016)

Scott ARX mtb plus helmet for a bargain £37.50. Orange to match the bike 
Only had small size. My other helmet is also a Scott but this is more comfy.


----------



## albion (7 May 2016)

A delicious cheese and onion sandwich.

When it turned it's nose up at it I got forced to eat it.


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 May 2016)

I bought some Stans No tubes sealant and converted my 29er to Tubeless ( rims and tyres were already tubeless compatible) worked a treat, really easy.
I also bought some POC elbow and knee armour from my local LBS for off road xc racing/mucking about as I am always banging my knees and elbows ( smacked them again just last wednesday) which are now permanaently scarred. The armour full price was 195 quid but when the salesman saw my face at the price he gave me a hefty discount bringing it down to just below online price without me haggling.Result!


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 May 2016)

Im going through the kit im going to be using on the up and coming FNRttC do and I broke the BK One light that i bought from torchythebatteryboy on ebay. I messaged him last night about getting replacement, but so far no response....

So rather then wait for him I went ahead and bought a MagicShine MJ-858 as a replacement.... It was £80 before so i didnt want to touch it but i added it to basket and price dropped down to £40with the clearance code so i bought one


----------



## Jenkins (11 May 2016)

A new car to put the bike in when I go away at the weekends!


----------



## Gert Lush (14 May 2016)

A 'messenger bag' for my commute. Clips on the panniers but can be used with a shoulder strap for when I'm not riding.


----------



## Tiny01 (14 May 2016)

Sexy new pedals


----------



## screenman (14 May 2016)

A cake, well not so much for the bike just the engine.


----------



## Goofball (14 May 2016)

WD40 x2, [URL='http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151828082729?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT']Wurth Brake Cleaner Pump Heavy Duty 1Ltr Bottle Adjustable Dispenser Any Solvent, [URL='http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201568600751?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT']Hot Bike Rear Pannier Racks Connector Carrier Seatpost Bike Mount Adapter HK.[/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151828082729?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT'][/URL]
I also collected from Argos, mudguards and rear brake I got on ebay.


----------



## KneesUp (16 May 2016)

A carbon fork for most of the rest of a bike I have in the shed (I think it also needs a cassette, chain and cables).

It was from Planet X's warehouse clearance. Unfortunately, on closer inspection, I've bought 1" forks. They were cheap, but they won't fit. Will be for sale in the Classifieds when I get pictures.


----------



## Psycolist (17 May 2016)

I've just limped back from Hellfrauds, got some full toe clips and straps to replace the stupid little strapless toe clips that folded away and let me scrape the back of my leg over my bear trap pedal.............. and a pack of elastoplasts.


----------



## J1888 (17 May 2016)

Tigra phone mount


----------



## Garry A (17 May 2016)

An external bottom bracket removal tool.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (18 May 2016)

3T Aeronova Handlebars
Fizik Saddle
Fizik Saddle Bag
Castelli Race Bag 
Box of Clif Gel Shots


----------



## Davos87 (18 May 2016)

A Charge Spoon.......got a great price so taking a punt, also bought a Castelli cycling cap.


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2016)

A USB-to-mini-USB lead.

My cousin gave me his old Garmin Edge 500 GPS but not a lead. An old lead that I had lying about didn't work for transferring files to and from the device. (It could be used for charging its battery, but that was it.)

The new lead works perfectly. I'm afraid that it was very expensive - 99p on eBay, including postage!


----------



## Sixmile (19 May 2016)

Took a wee trip to Planet X to get some shorts..

Bib shorts (1st ever pair)
Titus socks
Neck gaiter
Bottle
Arm Warmers
Front Light

It'd be rude not to at those prices. 

My wifes friend said to her the other day, in regard to my cycling, 'Well, at least it doesn't cost anything to do'..


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Jun 2016)

Hornet cycle horn. I almost crashed into a ped this morning after she stepped out onto the road while looking in the wrong way up a quiet road for oncoming cars.


----------



## Goofball (5 Jun 2016)

Collected them from Argos yesterday.
*Clarks CPS240 ELITE Multi Compound Road Bike Brake Blocks For Shimano Sram*
Put them on yesterday too.


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Jun 2016)

Cinelli bars and stem for the Graham Weigh single speeder,M520 pedals(for the XLS,ones on there will go on the Weigh) and a Fabric saddle from here again for the Weigh.


----------



## User16625 (13 Jun 2016)

Dark46 said:


> *I went into Halfords* and bought some Muck Off (getting ready for the weekend cleaning ) and some chain lube. The guy dropped the chain lube and it broke and spilled out over the floor lol



Hence the idiocy.

Anyway my order for a couple of 700*35 Land Cruiser Plus's arrived today. Also bought some petrol which is for another completely different type of bike.


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Jun 2016)

Sixmile said:


> My wifes friend said to her the other day, in regard to my cycling, 'Well, at least it doesn't cost anything to do'..


----------



## HLaB (15 Jun 2016)

Not bought today but received today, a pack of 50mm stem tubes after my recent blow out


----------



## subaqua (15 Jun 2016)

Sixmile said:


> My wifes friend said to her the other day, in regard to my cycling, 'Well, at least it doesn't cost anything to do'..



Once you bought all the kit you need it doesn't . I just haven't bought everything I need yet


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Jun 2016)




----------



## DCLane (15 Jun 2016)

I bought this (a Principia RSLe from 2008) *






* OK, so it's technically not _for_ the bike but I couldn't resist. I just hope it's OK when it arrives all the way from Denmark. I didn't even need a new bike!

Note: I admit I've a Principia fetish. I now just need a carbon-framed one to go alongside the TT bike.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jun 2016)

Received in the post over the past couple of days...
Bottom bracket for the Whyte
Disc rotor & resin pads for the Cube
Full cantilever brake set for the Kona
16T freewheel (& removal tool) for the Plug
Looks like I'm going to be busy on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Jun 2016)

Not really for the bike but got a result in the cycleuk shop in Norwich yesterday as I nabbed a pair of Chapeau pave bib-shorts with 20% off;been looking at these for a while and the best thing was the offer should have finished on the 6th so happy bunny,plus the better half got an Altura base layer for a fiver too.


----------



## TheJDog (16 Jun 2016)

New frame arriving from Canyon today (I think). My last Canyon was stolen 3 years ago, and I've been riding a succession of stopgaps. There's no way to upgrade from this one, so no temptation from now on.


----------



## jowwy (16 Jun 2016)

Sram red crankset
Sram force front mech
Sram force rear derrauiler
Ritchey paragon v5 spd
Gxp bottom bracket


Still on the list for this year

Sram force shifters - just ordered 
Sram red front and rear mechs
Sram red shifters
Enve cyclocross forks

Possibly zipp 303 disc wheelset, but that might be stretching the swmbo warning


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jun 2016)

Repair kit for DT Swiss wheel...
new wheels..


----------



## mustang1 (16 Jun 2016)

Saddle bag, degreaser.


----------



## Garry A (16 Jun 2016)

A grease gun.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jun 2016)

Some m530 pedals .
The second hand a 520s i have been using for a few years have got a fair bit of play in the bearings so i decided to go for some double sided on the commuter , tried using the m520s i have in stock but i prefer a wider platform.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jun 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Some m530 pedals .
> The second hand a 520s i have been using for a few years have got a fair bit of play in the bearings so i decided to go for some double sided on the commuter , tried using the m520s i have in stock but i prefer a wider platform.



superb pedal..i love mine


----------



## gbb (17 Jun 2016)

Ordered a pair of GP4000s IIs.
Time for a change from Gators methinks.

Just gotta wait for them to arrive now.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (18 Jun 2016)

Not today but Wednesday. 

Ordered a spare road bike 

A cervelo s2 

Pics will follow on Tuesday


----------



## Kevin Alexander (18 Jun 2016)

To go with my new Cervelo S2 I have picked up today

KASK MOJITO ROAD CYCLING HELMET 2016
FIZIK R5B UOMO ROAD SPD SHOES
PROFILE DESIGN AQUA REAR MOUNT - L SYSTEM - TWO BOTTLE


----------



## DEFENDER01 (18 Jun 2016)

A wireless computer.
Then found it has to be about 12ins from the receiver to work.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Jun 2016)

Nothing sexy or expensive, I'm afraid.

Two inner tubes (Continental 700x35 prestas) and a skullcap.

_Very almost_ bought a Garmin Edge Touring GPS (online) on a whim, but delivery wasn't guaranteed in time (next Friday) for my _big_ ride. Also I don't know how to use/programme them and that would cause me some grief if I was starting out without being 100% sure if my navigator was with me. It only costs about £156 so I'll order one in a few weeks.


----------



## DCLane (18 Jun 2016)

A second bike in a week - 531c frame and forks:






The model name's apt


----------



## Dayvo (18 Jun 2016)

DCLane said:


> A second bike in a week - 531c frame and forks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice bike, but TUT TUT, laying it down on the drive side!!!


----------



## DCLane (18 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Nice bike, but TUT TUT, laying it down on the drive side!!!



Not me. That's the seller's eBay photo, which is why I presume I got it for the opening bid 

Either that or it's an absolute heap and I'm an idiot. Which is a definite possibility.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Jun 2016)

DCLane said:


> Not me. That's the seller's eBay photo...



OK, I'll let you off. 

Does look a nice bike, though.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jun 2016)

Not so much the bike but for me to wear on the bike. I bought some yellow tinted shades for better vision on dull days. Then i went to see a friend. He asked me if they were new, yes i told him. You could've had my hardly worn ones, i don't like 'em said he.That's 25 quid down the drain unless the shop'll take them back and give me a credit note

(For some reason this message will not let me put 25 quid. Instead as you can see it just says squid.)


----------



## HLaB (19 Jun 2016)

Went for a bit of retail therapy and ordered a skin/speed suit :-)


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jun 2016)

Neoprene overshoes. In June!


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2016)

New front brake for the Cube

Having changed the rear rotor this week, I've now found the front reservoir is leaking and it's just as cheap to buy a complete system as it is to buy a new lever set up on its own.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Jun 2016)

From Evans some Endure pro mitts for me and winter ones for the better half(on sale) plus some Morgan Blue cleaner and a classic style bottle cage(£2!) all just over £40 so free postage too and a small discount with my Ride London card.

Also ordered some 23c Veloflex Masters for the Weigh steelie(will hopefully be nice with some latex tubes),should complete that now(might still get some Exage or 105 callipers).


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Jun 2016)

Some Exage calipers off the 'bay.


----------



## rivers (27 Jun 2016)

New waterproof jacket. Wife made me buy a hi vis one though...


----------



## DCLane (27 Jun 2016)

Durano S Etape tyres for my youngest's winter bike - in blue. £34.99 a pair delivered.

An Ultegra 6700 chain for my Secteur.

I _think_ I bought some brake hoods for the Dawes Impact but can't remember (and can't find the e-mail)


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Jun 2016)

I have an empty gopro mount so what better way to make use of it then buying a Light & Motion Urban 800/850 or a Blackburn Central 700......

L&M's were way over priced and the blackburn cost me £47 and i could upgrade the 2400mAh battery in it for a 3000mAh that i have lying around for longer burn times.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (28 Jun 2016)

Stages power meter for my cervelo


----------



## rovers1875 (28 Jun 2016)

Charge spoon, for my Cube Agree SL. 12 months on and the OE saddle still hurts my arse after 30 miles. I've never been beaten by any saddle before and I hate having to give in, but its time to admit defeat.


----------



## bonsaibilly (29 Jun 2016)

Nothing, but my cyclescheme voucher has just come through, so there will be a shiny new bike in the house soon!

BB


----------



## DCLane (29 Jun 2016)

A 9 speed chain for the newly-arrived Principia RSLe

Some bar tape for my son's Islabike and the Carrera Virago magnesium plus other bits and pieces from Halfords 10% off sale (and £5 off £30).

A topeak J-piece for my track pump to pump up the TT disc wheel.

Oh, and some Shimano SPD pedals.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (30 Jun 2016)

Garmin vector pedals for cervelo as stages weren't compatible


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2016)

A GXP/Hollowtech tool, new cable cutter, a camel bak, MTB gloves, new base layer and some socks.


----------



## Catweasel (30 Jun 2016)

Looks like I've some catching up to do - so, not today, but in the last 2 weeks ..

2 new inner tubes
front and rear rack
a topeak tour guide handlebar bag (excellent)
a cheap and cheerful LED handlebar light which doesn't fit properly because of the handlebar bag (yeah, heh, I didn't think that one though).


----------



## Jimidh (30 Jun 2016)

Chain Whip and Cassette lock, some inner tubes and 3 Endura Coolmax socks


----------



## Venod (30 Jun 2016)

Had a ride out to Planet X in Barnsley and bought 2 red anodised bottle cages for the extravagant sum of £4.00 for the pair..


----------



## iancity (2 Jul 2016)

Orange water bottle
White bottle cage
Orange cap (for me, not the bike!)
Orange sunglasses
...and trying to find a decent orange saddle bag :-)


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2016)

2 x Ultegra 10 speed chains
2 x 10 speed chain links
green Fizik Arione saddle for the Carrera magnesium
An audax sticker


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2016)

Strictly speaking, for me rather than the bike ... 2 pairs of industrial safety glasses (LINK). I sat on my clear cycling glasses and broke them.

These look like they will do the trick. In fact, I prefer them to the ones I broke because they do not have intrusive frames. (I could see the frames of my old ones when looking over my shoulder, or looking up from the drops.)







They were really cheap (£2.03/pair incl. delivery) so I bought a spare pair while I was at it.


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2016)

Not today but yesterday I ordered a 2015 Kask Bambino Pro. I don't get on with my current catlike TT helmet, its very comfortable but too close to the ears so its like being in a goldfish bowl


----------



## huggy (4 Jul 2016)

Crud Roadracer mudguards, finally accepted that it could be wet for the Sportive I'm in at the weekend


----------



## Kevin Alexander (4 Jul 2016)

Cant stop spending.

Got half a dozen Castelli Casual T-Shirts
Castelli Overshoes
Sram Garmin Mount
Castelli Hoody
Castelli Base Layer
4 x Castelli Socks
1 x Bianchi Socks

Gotta take advantage of a 10% discount from tredz


----------



## Garry A (5 Jul 2016)

Cycling shorts from Decathlon (500 series).


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Jul 2016)

Yesterday popped in to an actual shop* in Cambridge and bought some shiny new brake blocks for the Exage calipers on the Graham Weigh.

*Flat Planet Cycles;nice guy in there too,confirmed the Weigh frame was probably 531(or something similar).

Got some nice stuff in there as well,a Harry Hall,a Bianchi plus a very nice Banesto replica Pinnarello


----------



## mustang1 (5 Jul 2016)

Chain pin.


----------



## blackcountrytone (5 Jul 2016)

Nothing


----------



## TrishnBonnie (5 Jul 2016)

My cycley purchases today are a bright gilet for £3.50 and a red flashing band thing for £1.49 from aldi, and a handlebar bag from the cycle shop in Newark near the old theatre for £12.50. Brilliant shop you can only step in turn around and step out again as it is full of stuff the bike bags were under a huge pile of tyres and took the owner a while to find and there was a cat happily dozing in a cat sized space


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2016)

A replacement 'head' (the part that clips onto the valve) for my old Specialized Airforce trackpump. The original part had broken after about 15 years hard use. It is a very good pump so I didn't want to scrap it, but I could not find anyone selling the correct part. I spotted a generic one on eBay for a couple of pounds and thought it was worth a punt.

It turns out that the inside of the Specialized hose fits the new head, but the external diameter is too big to get the hose into the head's plastic screw collar. I have managed to get the old collar halfway on. It is a bit of a bodge but the pump _does_ work. I let my tyres down and pumped them up again. All seems ok.

If necessary, at some later date I will buy a small jubilee clip to hold the hose firmly in place.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jul 2016)

A Specialized Hotrock MTB for my youngest's 12th birthday present, which means his current Ridgeback MX24 will have to go.


----------



## jade1981 (6 Jul 2016)

Spare battery pack (for my electric bike)


----------



## jade1981 (6 Jul 2016)

HLaB said:


> Nothing, unless you count the energy bar which I bought


I'd count it!


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jul 2016)

A camera


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2016)

Chainring bolts for SRAM GXP (somebody lost one yesterday). New black SRAM lock on bar grips, as the white ones fitted to the MTB are just stupid (colour).


----------



## ACS (6 Jul 2016)

4x Swissstop green brake pads, 2x bottle cages, second mount for my frame pump, additional out front mount for my Garmin, set of SPD pedal with cleats and a packet of Jelly Babies. (New Bike )


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jul 2016)

These:




"Genuine Citroen" parts to satisfy my OCD (although the more eagle eyed amongst you might notice a familiar brand name in there ) supplied and fitted including new roof mouldings by the dealer for less than a well known store could supply just the roof bars and the bike carrier...


----------



## DCLane (8 Jul 2016)

9 speed KMC chain
10 speed chain links
Blue bar tape (Islabike)
Green bar tape (Carrera)
Stem bolts as they're rusty


----------



## Biff600 (9 Jul 2016)

Being an 'old salt' I treated myself to a new jersey...


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jul 2016)

Biff600 said:


> Being an 'old salt' I treated myself to a new jersey...
> View attachment 134452
> View attachment 134453


Like that


----------



## alecstilleyedye (9 Jul 2016)

brake pads, and some cleat covers for the look deltas…


----------



## rivers (10 Jul 2016)

My first pair of clipless pedals. Next week, I'll be getting some new tyres


----------



## Gamble1983 (10 Jul 2016)

Long Sleeved Base-Layer
Skull Cap
Neck Warmer
Long Winter Bib-Tights
Lithium Grease
Castelli Overshoes

All apart from the overshoes were from planet-X in there summer sale. Never bought from there before but the prices seem very good so decided to replace my old winter gear.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2016)

New SRAM chainring. Harder to get than rocking horse poo. Managed to order one via a German retailer.

Bike-components.de


----------



## lutonloony (10 Jul 2016)

ColinJ said:


> A replacement 'head' (the part that clips onto the valve) for my old Specialized Airforce trackpump. The original part had broken after about 15 years hard use. It is a very good pump so I didn't want to scrap it, but I could not find anyone selling the correct part. I spotted a generic one on eBay for a couple of pounds and thought it was worth a punt.
> 
> It turns out that the inside of the Specialized hose fits the new head, but the external diameter is too big to get the hose into the head's plastic screw collar. I have managed to get the old collar halfway on. It is a bit of a bodge but the pump _does_ work. I let my tyres down and pumped them up again. All seems ok.
> 
> ...


I did a similar repair/bodge on my track pump. Would recommend jubilee clip as it scared the cr*p out of me when the hose blew off


----------



## Hyslop (13 Jul 2016)

A Gear cable and ,quite unexpectedly,2 new tyres! On cleaning the bike yesterday,I discovered a frayed cable,so, down to the LBS this morning.I d checked the tyres yesterday and they were fine.However,at the LBS,an eagle eyed Emily spotted a hole in the rear,with the tube poking through!All in the space of 3 miles presumably.I got a good deal on 2 tyres for 1.However,they replaced the slicks with Yksion Pro.I needed the bike and just accepted it,but I must say, on my ride this pm,I felt as if I were pedalling through treacle.They seem to roll very slowly,rather akin to Duranos.Not too impressed then,so off they shall come.So my next search on here will be for your tyre reviews.All the same,I feel a bit ungrateful!


----------



## rivers (14 Jul 2016)

I bought a new bike today :-). My road bike should be here next week.


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Jul 2016)

IRC Roadlight tyres for the Helium;One Pros punctured today and are on their last legs.


----------



## youngoldbloke (16 Jul 2016)

Ordered an adjustable stem to raise the bars on the bike I'll be using for hip rehab on the turbo in a few weeks time.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jul 2016)

New trackie bottoms so I can get out on the road bike 
Sadly gone up a size as I, ahem split the last black ones  and can get my navy ones on but can't walk in them, let alone climb aboard the bike 
Look ok though


----------



## stoatsngroats (16 Jul 2016)

Just bought this!
Full Ultegra Woop Woop!!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Jul 2016)

Some grips that don't fit quite far enough on due to cutting down some wider cowhorn bars to my Brompton. Might bung em on the Cannondale instead


----------



## psmiffy (16 Jul 2016)




----------



## broady (16 Jul 2016)

Some Ultegra SPD-SL pedals and about to go and fit them 

I have just had a look through my text msgs from Halfords..... There are soo many :S
Least Wiggle, Merlin etc don't text me


----------



## psmiffy (16 Jul 2016)

I forgot


----------



## HLaB (16 Jul 2016)

A 120mm Deda stem.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Jul 2016)

Replacement wheel parts for the commuter bike: 2 DT Swiss TK540 touring rims (36h rear, 32h front), hubs and DT Swiss Competition double-butted spokes.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jul 2016)

Jannie bought herself a Cannondale CAAD12 yesterday.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Jul 2016)

Sora short cage rear for my daughter's Frog


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jul 2016)

A big 10p spend today..now fitted and a lovely true wheel again..


----------



## psmiffy (20 Jul 2016)




----------



## *Dusty* (20 Jul 2016)

Garmin edge 200 in Halfords, £63 with a wee cheeky BC discount. Bought some high 5 bars to try too.


----------



## psmiffy (22 Jul 2016)




----------



## Mrs M (22 Jul 2016)

Some GT85


----------



## Kevin Alexander (22 Jul 2016)

Not today the other day - Garmin 1000


----------



## jakeagusta (22 Jul 2016)

Treated myself to a Fly 6 & Fly 12


----------



## DCLane (22 Jul 2016)

Bought some chains; Ultegra & KMC.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2016)

I have ordered a new stem, oversize bars and bar tape for my Cannondale CAAD5. I'll use the old stem, bars and tape on a singlespeed bike that I will be building later in the year (geared highish for rides along the local valleys and for trips to the shops).


----------



## mickle (23 Jul 2016)

Coffee cup holder.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Jul 2016)

Some Sidi shoes, some Giro shoes, a 105 cassette, some Assos chamois cream, a pump, a buff, a saddle, pair of Castelli mitts, pair of Castelli overshoes, a personalised top cap, 2 Castelli jersey's, a Castelli Gabba jersey, a Moon Comet front light and a bottle of Vimto cordial. Rather enjoyed myself


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Jul 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Some Sidi shoes, some Giro shoes, a 105 cassette, some Assos chamois cream, a pump, a buff, a saddle, pair of Castelli mitts, pair of Castelli overshoes, a personalised top cap, 2 Castelli jersey's, a Castelli Gabba jersey, a Moon Comet front light and a bottle of Vimto cordial. Rather enjoyed myself



Lottery win? 

Graham


----------



## psmiffy (23 Jul 2016)




----------



## daisyj (23 Jul 2016)

For my Carrera Subway. Just waiting for the Proofide I should have ordered at the same time!


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jul 2016)

daisyj said:


> View attachment 135812
> 
> For my Carrera Subway. Just waiting for the Proofide I should have ordered at the same time!


Get a saddle cover, in case (for when) it rains


----------



## daisyj (23 Jul 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Get a saddle cover, in case (for when) it rains


Thanks Mrs M, it came with one in the box so once I've proofided, should be good to go


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Jul 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Lottery win?
> 
> Graham


No, just fancied a treat.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Jul 2016)

The Brompton got a new bottle cage. All of £3.99


----------



## Mandragora (23 Jul 2016)

Two green and black bottles for my New Bike, also green and black.

They look very snazzy but I have realised too late that my old, scruffy see-through ones may be better, on account of being, well, see-through, so I remember to refill them before I go out. I can see me forgetting with these. Still, I'd rather have my teeth pulled than admit as much to my OH who couldn't see why a New Bike automatically meant new bottles...


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (23 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> The Brompton got a new bottle cage. All of £3.99



For my Brompton I got a pair of Zefal Gizmos to fit a bottle cage to the main tube. Do they work? Do they hell. Going to try again tomorrow if not they might have to go on the handlebar stem instead. How have you added a bottle cage, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Jul 2016)

ABikeCam said:


> For my Brompton I got a pair of Zefal Gizmos to fit a bottle cage to the main tube. Do they work? Do they hell. Going to try again tomorrow if not they might have to go on the handlebar stem instead. How have you added a bottle cage, if you don't mind me asking?


Asda stock a Bell universal mount one, £8 and the cage is only good for the bin but the mount is rather good, like a big rubberised foot that comes with Velcro straps to attach it, but I've replaced those with zip ties. It sits nicely on the bottom of the stem. 

Decathlon do something similar with rubberised straps that you can fit your own cage to & the monkii bottle holder system is Brompton friendly too.


----------



## bozmandb9 (23 Jul 2016)

New Campag Chorus 12-29 cassette (giving in to my inner hill wimp after struggling with 12-25), and new chain. Oh, and getting gear hanger straightened, then replaced!

All preparations for my ride to Paris in 10 days.


----------



## psmiffy (23 Jul 2016)




----------



## psmiffy (24 Jul 2016)




----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Jul 2016)

daisyj said:


> View attachment 135812
> 
> For my Carrera Subway. Just waiting for the Proofide I should have ordered at the same time!




Blimey;you must have nearly doubled the value of the Subway


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Jul 2016)

After faffing trying to get the IRC's on the Hunt wheels(very,very,very,very tight as in won't go on tight);I've temporarly admitted defeat and got some Vittoria open pave 25's and some latex tubes from High on Bikes plus a Birzman CO2 inflator as my Lezyne one is leaking air as soon as you fit a cannister(dropped one too many times).

Also from Wiggle a Topeak smarthead for the JoeBlow trackpump as the stndard head seems to go through seals like nobodies business plus a couple of pairs of DHB aeron socks for the better half.


----------



## User33236 (25 Jul 2016)

Bought a new, slightly shorter, stem for my new bike. Wanted to keep it looking original and was struggling to find one but eventually tracked done a shop in Hull that had one in stock.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Jul 2016)

An Acor Headset bell so that I have one on both bikes.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I have ordered a new stem, oversize bars and bar tape for my Cannondale CAAD5. I'll use the old stem, bars and tape on a singlespeed bike that I will be building later in the year (geared highish for rides along the local valleys and for trips to the shops).


I'll do one last ride on the old setup and then fit this lot.







If it isn't raining, I will go out for a short ride this evening to see how the new setup compares


----------



## Firestorm (1 Aug 2016)

Not exactly for the bike, but I picked this up today


----------



## broady (1 Aug 2016)

Another GP4000s II tyre after the last one got a nic after 60 miles (well some point during that ride).
Hoping this one lasts a while or I'll be putting on some M+'s on instead!


----------



## gasinayr (2 Aug 2016)

New front and rear Avid db1 disc brakes for mountain bike £53.98 from SJS cycles


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2016)

I decided to do a more significant upgrade to my CAAD5 than just the bars and stem that I posted about a few days ago so I have bought some nice wheels from @gbs. He included one cassette, tyres, tubes and wheel bags in the deal. He also offered me a couple of spare unused cassettes for a good price so I bought those for my spares box. The parcel arrived this morning, and he had included a spare pair of QR skewers. I will be fitting a new chain too. (Hopefully, the chainrings are not too worn for a new chain to mesh properly.) It's an old bike, but it should feel like new after this upgrade!


----------



## Biff600 (2 Aug 2016)

Grips for the fixie - no more sore palms !


----------



## Goggs (2 Aug 2016)

Two SKS bottle cages, a Park Tool puncture kit, Lezyne pump, Squirt dry lube, a spare Schwalbe inner tube and a replacement bracket for my Topeak bar bag.

Oh, then a quick trip into town on the bike with one bottle cage to buy a 3mm allen key to enable me to fit the second bottle cage. My multi-tool is just a bit _too_ multi.


----------



## rockpig (2 Aug 2016)

Garmin Edge 520. First use of my British Cycling discount at Halfords.


----------



## Goggs (2 Aug 2016)

BBB Highrise 35deg stem


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2016)

psmiffy said:


> View attachment 135754



Thorn tourer then. My mate has covered many thousands of miles on his XT equipped Thorn bike. Somewhere in South America now. He's been on the road about 4 years.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2016)

A 12-27 9 speed cassette


(and a 13 Implicit Alpha hybrid to fit it to)


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 Aug 2016)

Wellgo W41 road SPD pedals for the 'best bike', so I now have a pair of either SPD or Look Keos available for all of my bikes, rather than constant pedal changing.


----------



## gasinayr (13 Aug 2016)

Set of Hydralic brakes for my mountail bike. Avid DB1 £53.00 from SJS cycles. Found the hoses were too long so I had to buy a bleed kit from Halfords £26.00 Still not to bad, full set of brakes for £80.00


----------



## Garry A (23 Aug 2016)

Shimano R540 Pedals with cleats.
Shimano ro65 shoes.


----------



## Mrs M (23 Aug 2016)

Garry A said:


> Shimano R540 Pedals with cleats.
> Shimano ro65 shoes.
> View attachment 140992
> View attachment 140993


I have those pedals in white, no complaints


----------



## DCLane (24 Aug 2016)

3 tyres from Ribble.


----------



## Goggs (24 Aug 2016)

A tube of Park Tool grease. Exciting.


----------



## Garry A (31 Aug 2016)

A tube of this.


----------



## Goggs (31 Aug 2016)

A Topeak Explorer MTX rack & MTX basket. Went into town this morning & managed to buy quite a lot if food. Being able to take my own basket into the shop then just slide it onto the rack was excellent. Why did I not consider a basket before?


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Aug 2016)

Bought a hybrid to get some use out of a set of old pedals I had knocking about


----------



## david (1 Sep 2016)

two zipp tangente tyres


----------



## steve50 (1 Sep 2016)

New mudguards for the Pioneer


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2016)

New rear brake calliper for the Allez. Had to get a 105 one even though the rest of the bike is Tiagra. Got a 105 front calliper on order to make them match, am going to slowly upgrade the whole groupset to 105 over time I think.


----------



## doog (1 Sep 2016)

Its worth the upgrade.


----------



## Goggs (1 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> New rear brake calliper for the Allez. *Had to get a 105 one* even though the rest of the bike is Tiagra. Got a 105 front calliper on order to make them match, am going to slowly upgrade the whole groupset to 105 over time I think.



Been there.


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Sep 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Bought a hybrid to get some use out of a set of old pedals I had knocking about



The pedals don`t look good on the bike.... need new pedals


----------



## stearman65 (1 Sep 2016)

Folding bike bag should have arrived but didn't!!!


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Oct 2016)

For the Trek;
Charge spoon saddle off the 'bay
Shimano bt-650 caliper from Halfrauds(- BC discount)

And will be pulling the trigger on a Wiggle order(again)with these for me;

Isadore long sleeve jersey
DHB Aeron rain defense bibs
Endura FS260 pro adfenaline rain cape


----------



## Mrs M (5 Oct 2016)

Muc off degreaser for Big Helga (Mr M's cube).
Went to take her out for a spin the other day and she's filthy


----------



## Lee_M (5 Oct 2016)

gloves and overshoes

or did you mean actually for the bike?


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Oct 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> And will be pulling the trigger on a Wiggle order(again)with these for me;
> 
> Isadore long sleeve jersey
> DHB Aeron rain defense bibs
> Endura FS260 pro adfenaline rain cape



Trigger pulled on the Isadore and DHB;actually went for the better Isadore as I hadn't factored in my Platinum discount.

Will wait for the Endura as the better half is after a jacket so we'll probably make use of her CRC discount as she has now joined British Cycling.


----------



## Biff600 (6 Oct 2016)

Some handlebars, they are black and tubular, they have got some bends in and a couple of flat bits on the top and a fatter bit in the middle

I don't know, they ain't here yet, Postman Pat's still got 'em. They won't be here until Monday !!!!


----------



## Goggs (6 Oct 2016)

I bought my better half a blender. She makes wonderful soups and that's great for my cycling & hence the bike. Winter's coming.


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Oct 2016)

And more stuff!

Saw some Tektro mini-v's on the bay(ones that are supposed to work with sti's)so made an offer and got'em for just over a tenner;only wanted the rear but it looks like they don't sell them singly but not bothered at that price.


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Oct 2016)

And just to top off the buying frenzy;

Endura jacket for the better half and an Endura race cape/jacket for me.


----------



## derrick (7 Oct 2016)

New Rotor Q rings, Just got to get round to fitting them now.


----------



## Biff600 (7 Oct 2016)

Just ordered a GoPro Session 5. It's for the pushbikes and the motorbike, not to record errant drivers, something completely different 
Watch this space....


----------



## Will Spin (8 Oct 2016)

Bought a Topeak wedge saddle bag to replace the last one, which was 5 years old and had a hole. By mistake bought the large one so doesn't look as cool (think the last one was medium), now a bit worried that I may get fewer waves from passing cyclists. I suppose the good thing is that I can get more stuff in it now and don't need to put my puncture repair kit in my jersey pocket.

Oh, and some BBB overshoes as winter is fast approaching.


----------



## clid61 (8 Oct 2016)

Set of 700 x23c Hutchinson equinox for rat bike .decathlons finest lol


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2016)

Nitto noodle handlebars, nitto bar ends and newbaums tape.


----------



## clid61 (8 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Nitto noodle handlebars, nitto bar ends and newbaums tape.


Yummy


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Oct 2016)

Planet X are doing these for £3 a pop, so I thought i`d stock up and bought 2 of each.










Now waiting for a couple of these £8 carbon bottle cages to turn up from China


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Oct 2016)

CREE XML XM-L T6 LED 1800 Lumens Cycle Bike Bicycle Rechargable Head Lights Lamp 

Surepromise

This Magicshine MJ808 lookalike seems a pretty good copy (I bought it as a replacement for that - lost somewhere in the centre of Radstock). The price (~£12) is very competitive. The light unit seems right and the switch was positive and gave good feedback (the settings are: high, low, flashing and off). You have to go through 'off' to go from low to high, so plan ahead if about to start a sweeping downhill in trees after an open road with moonlight. My hope is that the connections inside are sound and stay that way after hours of night cycling, bouncing on poor road surfaces. Only time will tell. The supplied O-rings seem OK (two supplied: long and short). The colour scheme for battery state seemed to work well: when it goes red, you'd be well advised to stick on the low setting - if you keep it on high, expect it to shut off after a few minutes (hopefully you'll have another standby light to see the road/track ahead at the moment of shut off! - and see you home). The lead connector fits Magicshine batteries (qv). The battery is pretty poor and disappointed. Mine gave me only 110 minutes on high (tested three times) (as opposed to 3+ hours for the Magicshine batteries I'll be using it with - same nominal capacity 4400mAh). For commuting that would be OK but I shall not be using the supplied battery, which had very little in the form of protection round it and was in a cheap little bag with velcro straps (nevertheless, bag fit for purpose). So if you need a decent life, buy a Magicshine or other reputable battery. The mains charger supplied is rated 8.4v and 1000mA. Charging a 4400mAh battery at this speed will mean that the battery's life is reduced - your call: fast recharge or steady slowish but gentle on the battery. The charger I use pushes out 400mA and so the charge will take 10 hours (ish) - in fact it seems to take less. This speed of charge is good practice. Finally the headstrap works well and is better (more comfortable) than the Magicshine one. The headlight unit straps on securely and points in the right direction. I shall be using it for night orienteering this winter.
It arrived much more quickly than the pessimistic delivery time suggested - great. In time for the Exmouth Exodus (Bath to Exmouth - 100+ miles, starting at dusk).


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Oct 2016)

I walked into a local bike shop yesterday, intending to buy a clip-on mudguard. I walked out with a clip-on mudguard, some tubes and a bicycle workstand.


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2016)

A pair of cantilever brakes for the Graham Weigh project.

Some stem bolts.


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Oct 2016)

Waiting for a pricematch on a pair of Shimano Tiagra R451's to upgrade the crappy Tektro R315's R539's on my Triban. For a while now ive been floating in and out of the idea of selling this bike on.

::EDIT::

Alternatively, I could get the R650's instead if i choose to keep the bike


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Oct 2016)

My latest order from CRC was waiting on my doorstep when I got home from work.  The major item in it was a cycling jersey which I was really hoping would be my next commuting jersey. My requirements for this are fairly specific:

good fit (obviously);
full-length front zipper;
3 rear pockets + 1 extra zip pocket.
This jersey has all of these. It's one of these ones: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/au/en/endura-fs260-pro-iii-short-sleeve-jersey-aw16/rp-prod147466


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Nov 2016)

For meant the bike some arm warmers and a winter hat from This Is Cambridge;













Plus a big Wiggle order consisting of

Tortec rack
Sks Blumels mudguards
Halo skewers
Lifeline cables

All for the Escape re-build

And some Sportful overshoes for me.


----------



## HLaB (6 Nov 2016)

Last night I bought a 23mm tyre for the front of the commuter. I've been using a 25mm but my brake bolt hole has been drilled a mm or two low and clearance between the tyre and the mudguards is non existent unless the wheel is in the bottom of the drop outs.

In another winterisation mode a few weeks ago and bought these as back ups (should have waited though seeing they've been reduced )

Can't recall buying anything other than nutrition recently though.


----------



## velovoice (6 Nov 2016)

Replacement mudflap for the front mudguard on the Brompton. I've had super stylish but functionally rubbish wooden mudguards on for several years, got fed up so @Flying Dodo re-fit the original mudguards only to find the flap had gone AWOL in the garage somewhere. Brilliant Bikes to the rescue as always for anything Brompton-related. (We bought one for the Bickerton as well.  )


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Nov 2016)

Aldi lobster gloves for £4 plus latest Wiggle order of some Sportful sotto zero gloves(for cold club rides),some tubes for the 32c tyres,Lezyne patch kit,Assos chamois cream and mtb brake cables.


----------



## greekonabike (20 Nov 2016)

A set of mudguards, saddle bag, and a pump. A pair of winter gloves for myself. 

GOAB


----------



## DCLane (20 Nov 2016)

A compass to fit onto the audax bike. Just in case my instructions go wrong ... again!

A Craft jersey and UVEX rain cap for myself. Oh, and the 12 'free' SIS energy bars.

Finally - this frame for 99p. I collect Saturday. I'm presuming it's a Spesh Hotrock 13" frame, crankset plus either a 7-speed rear 24" or 26" wheel:


----------



## freiston (21 Nov 2016)

I haven't seen this thread up to now so I'll cheat a little bit and say what I've recently bought (wasn't today though):

Modolo Gran Fondo handlebars
Velo Orange 90mm 17° stem (nice and shiny)
Selection of 'silver' spacers*
Crane Sakura spacer bell
*I will be replacing an NVO spacerless sleeve but not cutting down the steerer


I've yet to get some handlebar tape (musing over gel/cork but I want to go to the shop to see/feel what I'm getting) and I'm thinking that fitting all this stuff will be a good way to spend a cold wet day during the Christmas break


----------



## Sixmile (21 Nov 2016)

Yesterday I picked up a little order from Halfords:

5L Muc Off Bike Wash
2 x Joe Blow Track Pumps
2 x Muc Off brushes
2 x Halfords 700c tubes

Why just buy one of anything when you can have two!


----------



## HLaB (22 Nov 2016)

Not really for the bike but for me, I bought some SIS energy bars to get free p&p for their 'free' gels.


----------



## Biff600 (22 Nov 2016)

HLaB said:


> Not really for the bike but for me, I bought some SIS energy bars to get free p&p for their 'free' gels.



Mine arrived today along with a Garmin mount for the Cannondale and a Ass Saver for the S/S


----------



## greekonabike (24 Nov 2016)

I had a sprocket brush arrive in the post this morning. I'm hoping my slightly more substantial order containing mudguards and a saddle bag turns up tomorrow. 

GOAB


----------



## DCLane (24 Nov 2016)

Bought a KMC X10 red coloured chain for my youngest's Argon for next season's racing:






Oh, and my brake cable pliers snapped yesterday  so there's a new pair en route.


----------



## Biff600 (25 Nov 2016)

A speed/cadence sensor for the Garmin, however, I'd be better off getting a big sign on it saying 'DO NOT SWITCH OFF BEFORE UPLOADING' after todays cock up !!


----------



## Psycolist (25 Nov 2016)

After using up all my spare button cells in my lights and computers when the clocks changed, I bought a job lot on the internet. They don't constitute a massive savings in terms of value, but a massive savings in percentage terms, roughly 5 for the price of 1, and I do love a bargain ;>)


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Nov 2016)

Browsing RIbble's Black Friday offers noticed they had 165mm Tiagra compact chainsets - been looking for one for a long time - 165mm cranks seem to be a rare item, so now ordered, and good price too


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2016)

Biff600 said:


> A speed/cadence sensor for the Garmin, however, I'd be better off getting a big sign on it saying 'DO NOT SWITCH OFF BEFORE UPLOADING' after todays cock up !!


The GSC 10 is terrible IMO; when my last one failed I went for one of the newer cadence sensors and use the speed from the GPS.


----------



## User33236 (26 Nov 2016)

Not quite a bought today but an arrived today instead. My CycleChat jersey arrived today 

Must say the photos DO NOT do it justice! Can't wait for the warmer weather (yeah I know we're heading headlong into winter!) to wear it


----------



## Ben Reeve (26 Nov 2016)

Crudcatcher MK3 mudguards! Now just to get around to fitting them!

Oh and some great looking bike hooks for the garage to get all my bikes in one place.


----------



## Biff600 (26 Nov 2016)

HLaB said:


> The GSC 10 is terrible IMO; when my last one failed I went for one of the newer cadence sensors and use the speed from the GPS.



The one I got was this one......






Cheapest place was Amazon @ £46.99, it arrived today, so I'll be trying it out tomorrow


----------



## Ben Reeve (26 Nov 2016)

Biff600 said:


> The one I got was this one......
> 
> View attachment 152636
> 
> Cheapest place was Amazon @ £46.99, it arrived today, so I'll be trying it out tomorrow


I've got this. Brilliant and really simple to set up and fit


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2016)

Biff600 said:


> The one I got was this one......
> 
> View attachment 152636
> 
> Cheapest place was Amazon @ £46.99, it arrived today, so I'll be trying it out tomorrow


Cool, that is the two new ones, I thought you meant the old GSC10 Speed/Cadence sensor and not the new separate speed and cadence sensors 
I don't know about the speed sensor but the cadence sensor takes a bit to warm up but after that its a lot more stable than the old combined one, none of the stupid peaks from hovering on the pedals/ interference etc. Plus, as I assume the speed sensor can too, you can move it easily between bikes


----------



## Biff600 (26 Nov 2016)

HLaB said:


> Cool, that is the two new ones, I thought you meant the old GSC10 Speed/Cadence sensor and not the new separate speed and cadence sensors
> I don't know about the speed sensor but the cadence sensor takes a bit to warm up but after that its a lot more stable than the old combined one, none of the stupid peaks from hovering on the pedals/ interference etc. Plus, as I assume the speed sensor can too, you can move it easily between bikes



TBH, and as you said, I could have saved myself a few quid and just bought the cadence sensor, relying on the GPS for speed. Never mind ! 

It is possible to move it between bikes, not that I am likely to as the single speed is just for rattling into town/pub/beer fest/local buffoonery etc


----------



## Lancsman (10 Dec 2016)

I bought this today, 





It came with a slightly out of true Mavic Ksyrium rear wheel and a very out of true front wheel... Just wondering what to do with it now I have some good shimano wheels and some 105 bits I could put on it, and some ultegra flat bar shifters. I will have to have a think about it.


----------



## Garry A (3 Jan 2017)

Garmin speed and cadence sensors.
A Cycleops fluid 2 turbo.


----------



## Lochen (3 Jan 2017)

Learnincurve said:


> If anyone knows Chesterfield, I live near the hospital so going into town means hady hill and _that_ roundabout near the duel carriageway. I didn't like shopping there anyway.



My mum and dad were married there.

They say the spire got crooked when it turned to look at a virgin bride


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Jan 2017)

For me not the bike;some TIC stuff in their 1 week sale.

Some winter socks,oversocks/booties and arm warmers.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2017)

A new T Bag for the Brompton. Got to share it with @Fab Foodie though


----------



## razabbs (4 Jan 2017)

Monday i bought tyre levers, multi tool, frame bag, pump, 2 x water bottles. Yesterday I bought some Clipless pedals. Trying a couple of different pairs of friends shoes and then will be ordering some shoes plus cleats


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jan 2017)

Nothing

My commuter Ribble really needs new brake-blocks, & a chain though (they've lasted since September!)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2017)

Spent a fortune today.

Ordered two new Aero Wedge saddle bags with a mini pump, CO2 inflator and rear light for both. Currently swapping two between three bikes, so one is for the third bike and the fourth is for the Van Nichs which I've been looking at buying for way to long, hopefully this will nudge me to get on with it 

Also ordered a new pair of DMR V12 pedals.

Should also be a new saddle at the LBS for me to pick up this weekend and I've also got to get the front hub changed on the Tricross.

Good job I was back at work today


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> A new T Bag for the Brompton. Got to share it with @Fab Foodie though
> 
> View attachment 156216



Are you and @Fab Foodie an item or just good friends a la Penny and Vincent?


----------



## HLaB (4 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Spent a fortune today.
> 
> Ordered two new Aero Wedge saddle bags with a mini pump, CO2 inflator and rear light for both. Currently swapping two between three bikes, so one is for the third bike and the fourth is for the Van Nichs which I've been looking at buying for way to long, hopefully this will nudge me to get on with it
> 
> ...


Nudge, Nudge, Nudge


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Are you and @Fab Foodie an item or just good friends a la Penny and Vincent?


Do keep up sunshine.

He's my live in chef now


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Do keep up sunshine.
> 
> He's my live in chef now


She's my landlady!

Wimpers gets to use the T bag to go nice places, I get to use it to go to Sainsburys....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Do keep up sunshine.
> 
> He's my live in chef now



Still none the wiser  Anyway its bugger all to do with me, but if you are good luck.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> She's my landlady!



Rising Damp style


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Still none the wiser  Anyway its bugger all to do with me, but if you are good luck.


Yes we are 'an item' whatever that means these days! Our slippers are parked under the same divan....


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yes we are 'an item' whatever that means these days! Our slippers are parked under the same divan....


Flip-flops please!


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Flip-flops please!


OK, Flip-flops are parked under the same divan....


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4625206, member: 21629"]Fabs and Hills are tandem now.[/QUOTE]
Don't give him ideas.


----------



## Johnno260 (5 Jan 2017)

Looking at some more cold weather gear, and spring summer stuff as it's going cheap in most places.


----------



## Jimidh (5 Jan 2017)

Bought one of these this morning to keep me warm on frosty trail days.


----------



## Johnno260 (6 Jan 2017)

looking at some FS260 Pro shorts not bib, do people have any thoughts they could share on these? I want something with a good pad for longer rides, these will be for spring/summer just some nice deals at the moment.


----------



## Biff600 (6 Jan 2017)

2 x inner tubes (just in case)


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2017)

I ordered 2 cheapo Garmin mounts from a Chinese company on eBay. They will take 2-6 weeks to arrive. I have 2 already so I can use them in the mean time, but when the extra mounts arrive I will have one per bike so I will be able to stop swapping them about.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2017)

Geax Laczem tires for my Schwinn 26" tourer, 26 x1, for the narrow rims the Schwinn has for touring on-road. I also have some wider rims and tires for mixed and off road touring. The nice thing about 26" tourers is the versatility. I made this one from an old mountain bike. I added drop bars, new shifters, and other gear. While it was a mediocre mountain bike, it's a great tourer.


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Jan 2017)

An alloy garmin & GoPro out front mount from China. I hope to bodge, er, re-engineer it to put my Teasi (which uses a Herbert Richter Quick4Fix mount) on.


----------



## mark c (6 Jan 2017)

Bought some Shimano RS21 Alloy Clincher Wheelset as i seem to have worn out the Mavic Askums Elites in two years


----------



## Saluki (6 Jan 2017)

Not today, but earlier in the week: 
400mm handlebars for my roadie,
New 10 speed 12-30 cassette for my roadie
Medium derailleur for my roadie
Bar tape for my roadie.

I need a service for the CX, so will get that done in the very near future!


----------



## greekonabike (6 Jan 2017)

Haven't bought anything for the last couple of weeks but I repurposed some 'rags' from the linen cupboard earlier when washing the bike. 

GOAB


----------



## iancity (6 Jan 2017)

After my recent off, a Moon helmet from Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00RB99RDE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
a T shirt from Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B012ABVZBO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
and a bluetooth sensor for my trainer bike https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00NW882KM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Garry A (6 Jan 2017)

A handlebar phone mount and a Chinese copy Knog Oi bell.


----------



## Hopey (6 Jan 2017)

A spare inner tube


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Jan 2017)

A cheap dumbbell spanner from Wilko's to take the front wheel of my new bike when I got it to the car and realised it didn't fit.

Also, a pedal spanner, after telling Evans blithely that I'll fit the pedals I bought with the thing myself and realising the spanner in my Aldi toolkit was made of cheese.

And 200 cable ties of two sizes from Screwfix, of which I've used two. It was cheaper than buying 20 of one size from Homebase.


----------



## razabbs (7 Jan 2017)

Pedal Spanner


----------



## Johnno260 (8 Jan 2017)

Some Endura FS260 Pro bibshorts, Endura transrib baselayer, Spuik shoes, two spare inner tubes, Cycology Jersey.

Also found I get an Evan discount with my life insurance policy so that could damage the bank balance some more.


----------



## Lochen (8 Jan 2017)

Absolutely nothing! 
I was going to order a cateye strada. 
Then my van chewed through its brake shoes, which chewed through a disc, which when removed, revealed a thoroughly siezed caliper which is beyond repair.
So bike related purchases postponed with the knock on that I've been up to my elbows in broken van so haven't even been out on the bike......


----------



## Johnno260 (8 Jan 2017)

Lochen said:


> Absolutely nothing!
> I was going to order a cateye strada.
> Then my van chewed through its brake shoes, which chewed through a disc, which when removed, revealed a thoroughly siezed caliper which is beyond repair.
> So bike related purchases postponed with the knock on that I've been up to my elbows in broken van so haven't even been out on the bike......



Ouch I was pretty sore the other day as well potholes claimed 2 more alloy wheels on my car, that's number 6 and 7.


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Jan 2017)

S/H Dura-Ace 9000 calipers so now have a proper group-san


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jan 2017)

A pair of Shimano M324 pedals with cleats from Evans ex-display section for only £20


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2017)

JoeBlow Max II track pump


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Jan 2017)

A large parcel was waiting on my front door step when I rode home, containing 6 tyres, 2 wheel rims, 3 pairs of SPD cleats, and 8 packets of 20 High5 tablets (yes, I was planning (way) ahead).


----------



## razabbs (11 Jan 2017)

Arrived yesterday, shimano shoes and a box of energy gels for £7. I needed to spend another £7 to get £10 off; I'd never spend money on nutrition otherwise so thought this was the best opportunity to try them 

Cleats attached, hopefully pedal spanner will arrive today, pedals fitted and hopefully a minimum of a 30 miler this weekend


----------



## marknotgeorge (11 Jan 2017)

Little rectangular neodymium magnets for my cadence and speed sensor. I shall glue one to the spoke and use enough of the others in a stack to make it work properly. Then I shall wrap the whole assembly in black insulting tape. Should look and work better than the standard screw-on magnets, which have a tendency to slip round.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jan 2017)

44t chainwheel for the comuter


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jan 2017)

Veloce shifters
Spare gear cables
Black bar tape


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2017)

Shimano MW7 Winter MTB boots. Delivery due any day with new cleats. Won't need the overshoes when off road in the cold now !


----------



## JCroxton1 (12 Jan 2017)

For me rather than the bike, but picked up some half price knee warmers - http://www.bikesheduk.com/rh-aria-knee-warmers - will be useful when this so-called 'thundersnow' passes!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2017)

some 80mm long valve innertubes form wiggle

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lifeline-ro...email&utm_campaign=orders&utm_content=product


----------



## fatjel (12 Jan 2017)

I bought a brooks c17 cambium saddle.. One of the few saddles I've yet to try


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Jan 2017)

From CRC;

Dura-Ace brake and gear cables,KMC 11-speed chain,Park carbon steerer cutting blade and Elite bottle cages.

From Wiggle;

Lizard Skins DSP camo black and white bar tape,K-Edge chain catcher and some Nature's Kiss Hot Stuff muscle balm.

All for the Helium re-vamp(apart from the balm off course).

Only thing I forgot was some valve extenders


----------



## Mireystock (13 Jan 2017)

A pedal wrench, 15mm on one end with two hexagonal Alan type bits on the other end.


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Jan 2017)

Some more bits and bobs.

From Tredz some Orange sealant and Lizard Skins purple dsp bar tape for the better half's Avail.

And from Cycle Clinic some VAR tubeless rim tape and a VAR tyre lever(supposed to be good for getting tubeless tyres on and more portable than the Kool Stop one I have.)


----------



## BikeCurious (18 Jan 2017)

I just bought a Garmin 820 and haven't had the chance to go on a ride with it yet. I only hope the reports of poor touchscreen response have been vastly exaggerated.


----------



## Johnno260 (18 Jan 2017)

Specialized Avatar Comp Gel Saddle 2016


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2017)

Topeak pocket pump and multi-tool plus a bottle cage that takes the bog standard 500ml bottles of water. And my Charge Ladle saddle arrived this morning.


----------



## Dark46 (18 Jan 2017)

New Hope District rear light has arrived. Battery life makes interesting reading, I have both batteries listed.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2017)

Got a £50 gift card for Halfords for xmas. So 5 cans of gt85 as they are only £1.90 at the mo, a bottle of lube and a bottle of Finish Line fibre grip carbon assembly do dah. £30 left on it.


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2017)

Track wheel spanner has arrived (eventually) plus a Hollowtech II wheel cap and a Spesh Romin saddle.

Oh, and I've arranged to buy one of these on Saturday:


----------



## gbb (18 Jan 2017)

My front Fulcrum 5 is just just beginning to give a little knock so got these in preparation from my local bearing supplier, extremely favourable rates as I've known them for years


----------



## dim (18 Jan 2017)

BikeCurious said:


> I just bought a Garmin 820 and haven't had the chance to go on a ride with it yet. I only hope the reports of poor touchscreen response have been vastly exaggerated.



I have the Edge 1000 .... you need to buy this: (Edge Remote Control):





Brilliant .... and this should be included with all the new Garmins, but they make you buy it seperately


----------



## KneesUp (18 Jan 2017)

dim said:


> I have the Edge 1000 .... you need to buy this: (Edge Remote Control):
> View attachment 333942
> 
> 
> Brilliant .... and this should be included with all the new Garmins, but they make you buy it seperately


Is that something you attach to the handlebars to allow you to control something else which is also on the handlebars?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2017)

not bought anything but sold a frameset and sent a bike on its way


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Jan 2017)

Ordered, but not yet delivered: New frameset for the winter bike (soon to be known as the Triggers Broom Bike), Carbon bottle cages from China, 40mm conical carbon headset spacer from Hong Kong, and another Rock Bros 'rip-off' bell (Hong Kong), and inline cable adjusters (UK).


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2017)

Arrived this morning: one 650c inner tube, a set of SKS mudguards and a pair of altura progel gloves.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jan 2017)

On guard pit bull gold standard d lock with cable delivered today. £23 from Tredz free delivery and two packs of Haribo. £45 in lbs no Haribo.


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Jan 2017)

Yesterday I received a Schwalbe innertube and an Altura thermal jersey, and I ordered the bits to make this dynohub to USB voltage converter.


----------



## mustang1 (26 Jan 2017)

Shimano 105/ultegra brake pads.


----------



## Eribiste (26 Jan 2017)

I've gone a bit extravagant and bought a Spurcycle bell. Jolly costly, but oh so nicely made. Every single component, right down to the securing screw is a thing of beauty. Even the box it comes in is well crafted.


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Jan 2017)

Eribiste said:


> I've gone a bit extravagant and bought a Spurcycle bell. Jolly costly, but oh so nicely made. Every single component, right down to the securing screw is a thing of beauty. Even the box it comes in is well crafted.


Very nice indeed but £50 for a bell!


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Jan 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Very nice indeed but £50 for a bell!


The RockBros version I've recently ordered from HK was £4.98. Another one here for £4.29!
I've seen a review comparing the two and the original is better made, and sounds better apparently, but I have one of the copies and very acceptable quality, looks good, and is loud and clear. A very good £5 worth!


----------



## Eribiste (27 Jan 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Very nice indeed but £50 for a bell!


I know, it's outrageous, but then some people buy an Aston Martin when an Audi would serve very well. Some stuff is just soooo nice... (Not that I can afford an Aston or an Audi. My drive is adorned? by a Ford).


----------



## fatjel (28 Jan 2017)

I bought a bag for the brompton and the block to fix it
Not the cheapest bag I've ever bought but seems OK quality
https://www.evanscycles.com/brompton-c-bag-with-cover-and-frame-EV275462


----------



## subaqua (28 Jan 2017)

New chain and brake pads


----------



## HLaB (29 Jan 2017)

Well not today but yesterday:
Cleaned my bike 






The baby wipe I was using were useless (too soft kept on breaking) so I gave into temptation and used WD40 (the chain/cassette is getting replaced before the next time anyway)



So I bought one of these in case I give into temptation again http://www.eatmydirt.eu/


----------



## Rustybucket (11 Feb 2017)

https://www.huntbikewheels.com/coll...-light-disc-road-wheelset-1449g-28deep-22wide

Now need to buy a new cassette and chain.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Feb 2017)

New tyres as i gave up kidding myself they were ok after 4 flats this year already .


----------



## johnnyb47 (11 Feb 2017)

It was a new track pump for me today with the added luxury of it being fitted with a pressure gauge. My old one didn't have one fitted leaving it down to guesse work as to what pressure my tyres where. It broke the bank at £9.50 from Wilkos.


----------



## Vantage (11 Feb 2017)

A pair of Vittoria Voyager Hypers for spares.
A pair of Cateye rear view mirrors. One to replace the current scratched to death one and one as spare in case they shoot up in price again. Going for almost 30 quid a pop the other week on amazon!
A new cam....I miss re-watching how close I came to dying from tipper close passes.


----------



## rowan 46 (12 Feb 2017)

A redshift shock stop and a chinese knockoff of the ergon cf3 seat post both work very well


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Feb 2017)

£50 off ebay. Absolutely mint condition.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Feb 2017)

That plug isn't UK compliant. Local Trading Standards have seized loads of electricals with that design.


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Feb 2017)

Jenkins said:


> That plug isn't UK compliant. Local Trading Standards have seized loads of electricals with that design.



Dont worry, its easy just to change the cable. Ive got two spare magic shine chargers that have a more blocky looking plug that i use anyway.


----------



## fatjel (14 Feb 2017)

I bought this for the Kaffenback


----------



## AckaDappa (14 Feb 2017)

Received a heap of stuff today.. Including my new bike!! Its like Christmas all over again.

New bike (Giant Toughroad SLR2)
Saddle bag
Lights
Tyres
Saddle
GPS computer
Just wating on mudguards now. 
(More pics of the bike to come once everything is on it)


----------



## AckaDappa (14 Feb 2017)

Bike all set up.. LBS will fit new mudguards and Tyres.


----------



## mattobrien (14 Feb 2017)

I picked up the bike from a pre spring spruce up at my LBS, new things included replacement bar tape (like for like, Lizard skins dsp) and a power meter 

It also had a general tarting up including wheels truing, hangar alignment, rear hub service and a few other bits. All ready for the spring.


----------



## Aravis (18 Feb 2017)

I had to move my bike to allow me to do some work in the hallway. In its temporary resting position, I could see it more clearly than usual. Not everything was pretty, the remarkably pristine 11½-year-old paint job being let down by a couple of very much older accessories:









A trip to Halfords in Gloucester, and I bagged these for £3 each due to a mislabelled display:






The Coke ones, in their day, would probably have been a better match, but overall I think this is progress.


----------



## Ian193 (18 Feb 2017)

Partner bought me a Tacx tablet holder for when I use the turbo with Zwift,bcool or the Tacx trainer app no excuses now not to get on the turbo


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Feb 2017)

Banana yellow bar tape from Bontrager.


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Feb 2017)

New lid, not really for the bike

New brake blocks, mine are down to the rim...almost...and they are carbon rims!!!

4 tins of lubricant, remover


----------



## Will Spin (18 Feb 2017)

A new wheel (Shimano Ultegra front), 2 new tubeless tyres...I think I'm keeping the tyre manufacturers in business, having recently bought a set of conti gp 4 seasons,then deciding to take the plunge and put tubeless on 2 of my bikes.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2017)

Not really for the bike but for its motor, I've not long ordered some recovery drink.


----------



## colourspinner (18 Feb 2017)

I made the supremely unexciting purchase of some degreaser from Decathlon today.


----------



## Rustybucket (20 Feb 2017)

Have to wait till Sunday to fit them!


----------



## Jenkins (20 Feb 2017)

Not strictly for 'the bike', but for me for 'a bike' - return train tickets and a night in Harrogate in June. A savings plan pays out at the start of the month and I plan to visit Spa Cycles to check the sizing and for a test ride on the Elan to satisfy my Ti addiction.


----------



## Dec66 (2 Mar 2017)

Giant City Pannier Bags (20l each side) and 2 x Charge Spoons in black.

66.89 of your English pounds, reduced by a fiver to 61.89 with a voucher code I found. Includes "free" delivery.

Nice.

"Old Reliable" (2005 Apollo TDF) is about to enjoy a new lease of life as a tourer.


----------



## Roadhump (2 Mar 2017)

I bought a Cateye rear light the other day, as well as a Bike Hut rear light. I was going to use them both on the same bike but couldn't find the room, so one will go on my older bike and I'll get rid of the one I have been using for about 3 and a half years. They are so bright....


----------



## gbb (2 Mar 2017)

Reserved and waiting for collection on Monday probably, 2x 7 speed Shimano chains from Halfords, £3.29 each I think.
I was going to get some Wilco taya ones at £3.50 each but there's no stock.


----------



## clockworksimon (2 Mar 2017)

A Humpert Change 2, 1 inch adjustable quill stem from SJS Cycles for £9.99. With a quill length of 180mm, I am hoping to find a comfortable body position for longer rides on my trusty 1995 Orange C16r. My back's been playing up recently. I don't expect it to look cool - the name certainly isn't! However, it's more cool than keeping off the bike for months and turning into an unfit lump. Anticipate that I will need new inner and outer cables this weekend too as the current ones will limit how high I can get the bars. Fettling fun!


----------



## Oldfentiger (2 Mar 2017)

For my Raleigh RX Comp. 15 moths old and done around 1000 miles.

New disc pads front and rear. Organic from Evans
New 46 tooth chainwheel (old one has gone a bit sharks fin). Stronglight from Halfords.
New chain (KMC from Wiggle).

I bought a pair of Fulcrum Racing Sport DB wheels so I have two sets of wheels, the Fulcrums shod with road tyres and the originals with 32mm nobblies.
Front wheel bearings shot, and rear freehub gone notchy. Disappointing Fulcrum original equipment, I think.
So new Enduro front wheel bearings bought (Wych Bearings), and new freehub bought (local LBS)


----------



## Rustybucket (2 Mar 2017)

Fizik Airone - my 4th one
Thompson inline seat post

Getting my ideal position set up for the Synapse


----------



## TheJDog (3 Mar 2017)

Bought a new front light which is now v cheap on wiggle

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/cateye-volt-200-rc-front-light/

And new rear cateye, too. Old front died after 6 years and the old rear has been relegated to a clip mount for my rucksack.


----------



## Saluki (3 Mar 2017)

TheJDog said:


> Bought a new front light which is now v cheap on wiggle
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/cateye-volt-200-rc-front-light/


Thank you for the link. I have just bought one for myself. I had a Cateye Volt 100 and it was very good but the button stopped working after 6 months or so, but for £12 for the better one, it's worth the risk. When my Moon comes back from being fixed, the Cateye will be fab for Hubster.

Not today but yesterday:
New 12-32 cassette, new chain, new cables. All drive train components cleaned and beautiful and a full service. From my local Halfords who are an exceedingly good bunch of folks. Actually better than my LBS, plus I get 10% off as a BC member.
Bought new Altura waterproof gloves too as the puppy ate one of my Sealskinz. They were only 5 years old and had loads of life left in them


----------



## Tom B (4 Mar 2017)

New chain for the mtb.
Set of quick link pliers. 
Tube of grease for the grease gun.

And not strictly for the bike, but for the bike shoes... Decathlon boot driers.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Mar 2017)

Not the loudest of bells but its small, discreet and doesnt take up a huge amount of space on the bar. Quite a functional peice of kit.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Mar 2017)

+ the matching socks


----------



## wifflebat (7 Mar 2017)

Saluki said:


> Thank you for the link. I have just bought one for myself. I had a Cateye Volt 100 and it was very good but the button stopped working after 6 months or so, but for £12 for the better one, it's worth the risk. When my Moon comes back from being fixed, the Cateye will be fab for Hubster.



I've just dug out my wife's Volt 100 from the garage off her underused bike and found the same problem. 
Anyone know if there's a DIY fix?


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Mar 2017)

My two Smart R1 lights finally arrived from Planet-x. Disappointed that they are the revised versions with no pulse mode.

Had to chase up my order with Planet X this morning, Ordered on the 1st and theyve only just arrived. I think Royal Mail either lost it in the sorting office or just just dumped it somewhere and forgot to post it.

Hmmm, I'll probably keep one as spare and sell the other one on. big LED on it is super bright though. Im actually seeing red rings on my pc monitor as im typing this... blinding!

Also -- bit the bullet and ordered a Kask Mojito


----------



## colourspinner (7 Mar 2017)

Bought some dry lube today thinking that it's warming up, then came back and saw that it's gonna rain tomorrow. Oh well.


----------



## Tom B (12 Mar 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> View attachment 341001
> 
> 
> Not the loudest of bells but its small, discreet and doesnt take up a huge amount of space on the bar. Quite a functional piece of kit.



I bought one of them a few weeks ago.


Today I've ordered a new BB - I must be doing something wrong - Ive only been getting 3k. So ive ordered a Shimano UN55 rather than pattern parts from sunrace.

Ive also just collected these. Not strickly for the bike, but for cycling
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/boot-dr..._i_en_j_158278526696_s__e__h_9041112_ii__vi__

Not yet convinced they're man enough for the job.


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Mar 2017)

90mm front tub . Getting built next week for Sundays 25TT


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Mar 2017)

Nothing bought but sums have been done(ie faffed about with a spreadsheet) for a possible future project.


----------



## HLaB (12 Mar 2017)

Bar tape and cables on order, I'll just have to find time to fit them :-/


----------



## DCLane (12 Mar 2017)

I'm in the process of swapping my parts around with a move away from 8/9 speed to 10/11 speed - so I've lots of parts on eBay. However I've also bought:

A Shimano 5800 52/36 crankset for my Wilier Montegrappa build
Some Shimano 2300 shifters for my mis-behaving Eastway
A pair of Bontrager Anatomic-C 38cm bars for the bike below to convert back
A Columbus X-wing cross bike for my son and myself to use:
The plan is that this will be converted back to drop bars with 10 speed shifters, have a Shimano bottom bracket fitted along with a 10 speed rear derailleur. It'll need paint, bars, front and rear derailleurs, bottom bracket, crankset (not got!), but should be fun to chuck around.


----------



## gaz71 (12 Mar 2017)

Moores (my LBS) are doing 3 for 2 on all accessories so i brought a saddle bag,chain cleaner and some gloves.Also got membership to British Cycling from Evans but have to go back there next week to pick up my membership card.


----------



## tfg71 (13 Mar 2017)

ordered some conti 4 seasons , should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Mireystock (14 Mar 2017)

A pair of Nukeproof Evo Electron pedals (in lime green.) I've fitted them and been out on the bike and they are a tenfold improvement on my old pedals. Stickier than a very sticky thing.


----------



## 2Loose (14 Mar 2017)

38T outer chainring, due to losing a tooth on the old one. I wish my chain had broken instead, much cheaper. :-) but then I'd have had to walk home I guess.


----------



## Tim330 (15 Mar 2017)

Brooks B17 black touring saddle and proofide. All I can smell is citronella!


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Mar 2017)

The front looked nice so ordered the rear .


----------



## DCLane (16 Mar 2017)

Bearings for 4 wheels bought - I've had a series of wheels grinding this week 

A Selle Seta S1 saddle for the Columbus X-wing cross bike

Two cone spanners for the final wheel I don't have the tools to dismantle.


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Mar 2017)

Fitted perfectly on the back of my Kask helmet! Just the right length


----------



## Johnno260 (17 Mar 2017)

Vittoria Rubino Pro tyres, need to consider some better wheels and relegate the Gators and the original wheels to the winter ones.


----------



## Domus (17 Mar 2017)

One brake cable and a length of outer. The rear brake was getting very difficult to apply last ride. At one point I thought the lever had seized.
Removed the whole lot and saw evidence of rust in the outer, new stuff bought and fitted. Smooth as a smooth thing with added smoothness.

Bike is less than a year old, perhaps assembled with no lube. I wiped the new cable through some synthetic grease on my fingers when putting it all back together, seems a logical thing to do.

Oh yes bought some new brake pads too.


----------



## Garry A (20 Mar 2017)

A Lazer Blade helmet to replace the old helmet that gave me a mushroom head.


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2017)

A Uvex helmet to shut the Wife up. It won't be getting much use.


----------



## Tom B (20 Mar 2017)

I've ordered a couple of Shimano hg40 8speed chains from Halfords which should come out at under three quid with bc discount (normally £3,28).

I prefer KMC z8s but these are half price!


----------



## Vantage (21 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> A Uvex helmet to shut the Wife up. It won't be getting much use.



Was the headboard suffering dents?


----------



## Vantage (21 Mar 2017)

New brake pads. One of those handlebar extension thingybobs. New camera mounts. New headphones. I only listen to music when I'm on the bike so they count in this thread


----------



## Winnershsaint (21 Mar 2017)

Rotor compact no q chain rings. An Ultegra 11-32 cassette and a long rear mech cage for Ultegra Di2 6870!


----------



## si_c (24 Mar 2017)

Today is new bike day.


----------



## KneesUp (24 Mar 2017)

I have ordered a 'Smart backing plate' for my rear light. In fact, I was feeling flash, so I bought two. I mean, they're 55p each, but it's good to have a spare, and you can't take your money with you can you?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2017)

Not for the bike, but for me to wear whilst on the bike:


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not for the bike, but for me to wear whilst on the bike:
> 
> View attachment 343909



That's quality - where is it from and do they do it in yellow (away kit)? That would be a yellow jersey I could get away with wearing!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> That's quality - where is it from and do they do it in yellow (away kit)? That would be a yellow jersey I could get away with wearing!




http://www.cycle-clothing.co.uk/

Can only see it in white


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Mar 2017)

A Thule adapter kit, as when you spend £80* on a Thule 598 ProRide bike carrier, they don't include any way of attaching it to aero roof bars.
Only a fiver but that's not the point...

* - I bought the carrier before Christmas when it was on offer, but this is the first time it's been used - they're back up to nearly £95 now.


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2017)

Ritchey semi integrated 1-1/8" headset.


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 344213
> 
> A Thule adapter kit, as when you spend £80* on a Thule 598 ProRide bike carrier, they don't include any way of attaching it to aero roof bars.
> Only a fiver but that's not the point...
> ...


Was included when I bought mine.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Mar 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> Was included when I bought mine.



They were when I got a 591 (the previous) model a while ago, but not for the 598 - it lists them in the instruction manual as an 'optional' kit - not very optional if you can't fit it without them!


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> They were when I got a 591 (the previous) model a while ago, but not for the 598 - it lists them in the instruction manual as an 'optional' kit - not very optional if you can't fit it without them!


I must have bought the previous model then, it was a couple of years ago


----------



## jowwy (27 Mar 2017)

Some new bars for the Ti


----------



## RoubaixCube (20 Apr 2017)

I bought an exposure flare to replace my lezyne microdrive xl. Small and compact. Sits nicely on my bars


----------



## riceylad (20 Apr 2017)

Schwalbe Durano DD Folding Tyre


----------



## thecube (20 Apr 2017)

I've bought it a friend..............


----------



## Biff600 (21 Apr 2017)

It was yesterday (to replace my last fixie that got robbed)


----------



## riceylad (25 Apr 2017)

thecube said:


> I've bought it a friend..............
> View attachment 348506


That's a nice friendly gesture


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Apr 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Nothing bought but sums have been done(ie faffed about with a spreadsheet) for a possible future project.



So now stuff bought;

Light Blue Robinson frameset
105 gear kit,cassette and chainset
KMC 11-speed chain.


And all this frome Hope;

V-twin hydraulic brakes,160mm rotors,carbon seat post,bottom bracket, and external headset;forgot seat-post clamp though.

Nice to get staff discount too

Also Niner you are what you drink top cap and Novatec 11-speed free-hub to go on the Archetype/Novatec wheel set which is going on this.


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Apr 2017)

jowwy said:


> Some new bars for the Ti
> 
> View attachment 344320



Nearly got those for the Helium but pushed the boat out and went for the Superleggeras with a Superhero stem.


----------



## Rustybucket (25 Apr 2017)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/wahoo-elemn...email&utm_campaign=orders&utm_content=product

Just ordered one of these, fancied a change from my Garmin!


----------



## mjr (25 Apr 2017)

A Shimano sprocket snap ring that's not easy to get (thanks Practical Cycles online again), bottom bracket, chain (which came with a stupid non-quicklink snap link  ), 4" Blue Spot adjustable spanner, small tool roll for on the bike (actually an artist's brush roll, but it's getting used for tools).


----------



## slowmotion (25 Apr 2017)

Cinelli cork bar tape and a pair of Shimano SPD cleats for my new shoes. The cleats on my old shoes are as thin as a business card so I'm reluctant to swap them over.


----------



## Tom B (26 Apr 2017)

A puncture repair - well a new inner tube fitted - but thats another thread/story.

Ordered some 23mm cone spanners and some of the little plastic end things for cable outers.


----------



## mjr (27 Apr 2017)

What the heck has 23mm cones, @Tom B? I think I have cone spanners for 13, 14, 15, 16, 24, 30, 32, 36 and 40 so far 

Some black bar tape (ready for the new stem), a rotating bell (I keep bending levers in the folding bike), some black reflective tape (to stick on any black posts the council feels like adding to our cycle tracks  ) plus ordered a 12-27t 9-speed cassette and a 60mm-reach inch-clamp 180mm-quill road bike stem. I can tell it's spring by the purchases if not the weather!


----------



## Tom B (27 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> What the heck has 23mm cones, @Tom B? I think I have cone spanners for 13, 14, 15, 16, 24, 30, 32, 36 and 40 so far



15mm Shimano thru axles, apparently - I haven't measured just gone off the blurb - but it looks about right.



> some black reflective tape (to stick on any black posts the council feels like adding to our cycle tracks ￼



I do that, painting them white took too long and was frowned upon in the village newsletter


----------



## mjr (27 Apr 2017)

Tom B said:


> I do that, painting them white took too long and was frowned upon in the village newsletter


It's easier to remove the illegal obstructions than paint them white, but sometimes even that takes more time than one has.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2017)

Shimano SD5 Sandals just need some + red nail varnish


----------



## Nibor (27 Apr 2017)

9 Speed split link chain broke last night and need another spare.


----------



## Milzy (27 Apr 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/wahoo-elemn...email&utm_campaign=orders&utm_content=product
> 
> Just ordered one of these, fancied a change from my Garmin!


Hi what are the main differences between bolt and Elelment?? Sorry for bad English.


----------



## cubey (27 Apr 2017)




----------



## Kevoffthetee (27 Apr 2017)

2 x Schwalbe one 700x25 clinchers. I didn't need them but I couldn't think of anything else to buy, its been months of not needing anything


----------



## Cycleops (27 Apr 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Shimano SD5 Sandals just need some + red nail varnish


Always fancied those sandals, perfect for here. I didn't know they were still available.


----------



## Biff600 (27 Apr 2017)

Some new flat bars for the s/s, which immediately got attacked by the saw to reduce them to 380mm long, and a Shimano chain to replace the stretched one that was on there


----------



## Vantage (28 Apr 2017)

Bought a rear brake cable from amazon for when I rebuild the Dawes Vantage. Which has road sti/brake levers.

I did mutter, "For f*** sake!" when I opened the package.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2017)

A 150 mL bottle of Covonia ...






(The bike hasn't got a cough, but I DO and I want to clear it and get back on the bike! )


----------



## Roadhump (28 Apr 2017)

I have just nipped out to buy a new mini pump and came away with one the guy in the LBS swears by - "TRUFLO", and I also came away with some SPD pedals to put on my hybrid. I fixed my road bike with SPD SL pedals a couple of weeks ago but am concerned about some time having to walk home a few miles if something breaks that I can't fix when I'm out, so thought I would give the SPD version a go - if I like them I'll put them on my other bike too.

Only thing is that I thought my shoes would take the cleats but the screw heads are worn so unless I can sort them out with pliers, it looks like I'll be nipping back later for some new shoes.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Apr 2017)

Suspension seat post for the Big Dummy.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Suspension seat post for the Big Dummy.


Yeah but what did you get for the bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Yeah but what did you get for the bike.


That will work better when I buy a Big Fat Dummy.

Just sayin'


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Apr 2017)

,Shimano XT m8000 xc pedals,King cage Isis bottle cages and frame protector stuff.


----------



## Mark1978 (28 Apr 2017)

Ultegra 11-32 rear cassette, medium cage derailleur, new KMC chain and new brake pads from Discobrakes. That plus the tools to change the cassette.

Tempted by the ELEMNT Bolt. Might wait till payday though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Apr 2017)

Another bike.

To be a donor for an existing bike.


----------



## colourspinner (30 Apr 2017)

Schwalbe M+ tyres. I have been contemplating switching from 35mm to 32mm or maybe 28mm, and the lad at the shop took one look at my wheels and picked out the 28mm M+ for me to look at. I happily accepted and was very glad he ended the 32 vs 28 debate I had in my head.


----------



## Nibor (1 May 2017)

New middle ring for the off road bike chain suck sucks.


----------



## topcat1 (3 May 2017)

Some new aero dynamic blah blah blah from Kapz (headset caps)


----------



## mjr (3 May 2017)

New chain for the Dutch bike as the one I'd had on over winter was approaching 12⅛" for 12 links.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 May 2017)

Ortlieb saddle bag. Medium. Black and Green.


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 May 2017)

These arrived today

https://www.proou.com/en-es/zapatillas-cicloturismo-edicion-pedals-de-clip-i228

They are hand made so mine are in two different sizes as I have very odd sized feet. First time my left foot has ever been in a shoe that fits properly

And when some are busy creating a sense of history to use as a marketing tool, Ribo is the real thing http://veloism.co.uk/ribo-the-shoemaker/

If you haven't guessed yet I am very happy


----------



## Arjimlad (15 May 2017)

Not strictly for the bikes but more for me..

Wiggle - ordered some new waterproof overshoes, MTB inner tubes and patches
Planet X - ordered a new Carnac Podium SL helmet & patches


----------



## Vantage (15 May 2017)

4 new water bottles. 2 x 500ml and 2 x 750ml. 1 each is a spare.
3 new Blackburn bottle cages on their way.


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2017)

A bottom bracket and some Graingers 30c wash


----------



## delb0y (15 May 2017)

A Brooks B17.


----------



## Tom B (17 May 2017)

A couple of KMC quick links and a replacement brake disk.


----------



## mjr (18 May 2017)

A Sturmey Archer brake lever and various related parts, a pump bracket, new clickbox and push rod (OK, those last two were two days ago)


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 May 2017)

A set of Radial mudguards for the Robinson.


----------



## arch684 (19 May 2017)

A torque wrench and a water bottle


----------



## jowwy (19 May 2017)

New fizik arione saddle - carbon

Hopefully sram etap wifli next week


----------



## ChrisEyles (19 May 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> These arrived today
> 
> https://www.proou.com/en-es/zapatillas-cicloturismo-edicion-pedals-de-clip-i228
> 
> ...



They look lovely!


----------



## Kevoffthetee (19 May 2017)

Just picked up an as new Thule 9403 towbar 3 bike carrier


----------



## DCLane (19 May 2017)

Several bits:

A Bontrager Paradigm saddle size 128 to fit on the commuter
A Muc-off maintenance mat as apparently I'm making mess ... again 
Rear mech hanger for the Eastway

And (most of) a bike:


----------



## Heigue'r (20 May 2017)

A topeak mini pump and puncture repair kit.


----------



## ACS (20 May 2017)

SRAM 9 speed chain for the training / ex commuting bike. Also picked up a Dare2Be cycling top in green and white off the clearance rail in TKMaxx for £4.20. Rude not to


----------



## Justinitus (20 May 2017)

New Giant black/orange bottle cage and Giant 750ml bottle


----------



## Hyslop (23 May 2017)

Bum cream,exciting eh?


----------



## BalkanExpress (23 May 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> They look lovely!



Did 80km in the Penedes hills above Barcelona in them on Sunday, and 8 hours of shopping with the kids inBarcelona today: shoes performed admirably in both situations!


----------



## mjr (24 May 2017)

Yesterday: new bearings for the rear hub.

Today: new freewheel (Shimano MF-TZ21) and SRAM PC830 chain because quiet bearings meant I could now hear how much the freewheel was grinding!  Oh and a new snap wrap.


----------



## DCLane (24 May 2017)

Some full zip warm-up tights for my 12yo for when he's racing

A box of berry energy bars from Wiggle's eBay site.

Some Altura night vision winter padded tights. Tha's always got to be prepared oop north


----------



## Tom B (25 May 2017)

DCLane said:


> Some Altura night vision winter padded tights. Tha's always got to be prepared oop north



Quite... Which ones? I'm after some non padded thermal tights?


----------



## Tom B (25 May 2017)

An annoying creaking from the handlebars that I have been unable to trace and let develop has now developed after a trip down a pothole.
A a dirty big crack up the middle of the stem emerged so I've ordered a few to try.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 May 2017)

Vanity... I have just bought some clip-on aero bars for a 16km "road race" on 16th June.
I have used them before and yes, they did help me go faster, but I know they will take a bit of getting used to again.


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2017)

New jersey and bibshorts from Cycology Clothing. They are making some awesome, well made, good priced gear. Fast becoming my prefered clothing supplier.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> New jersey and bibshorts from Cycology Clothing. They are making some awesome, well made, good priced gear. Fast becoming my prefered clothing supplier.
> 
> View attachment 354051


I like that... goes off to find the website


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I like that... goes off to find the website



cycologygear.co.uk


----------



## postman (26 May 2017)

Well both my kids are taking Ology's at Uni .Could dad get an Ology.

He might just get a t -shirt.I like that.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> New jersey and bibshorts from Cycology Clothing. They are making some awesome, well made, good priced gear. Fast becoming my prefered clothing supplier.
> 
> View attachment 354051



That looks good. I've been looking at their stuff and they do have some great looking jerseys - what is the sizing like?


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> That looks good. I've been looking at their stuff and they do have some great looking jerseys - what is the sizing like?


Go a size up. It's not Italian sizing by any means, nor Brit sizing. Somewhere in between I would say.


----------



## Roadhump (26 May 2017)

I got some new mudguards fitted to Sirrus Hybrida, which, together with the rack bag I bought on Tuesday when the old one's zip went kaput, give it quite a unique appearance, I quite like it.


----------



## Heigue'r (29 May 2017)

Today I bought a roadbike to accompany the mtb.Had my defy 1 stolen last july and having gotten the bug bad again over the last month it was needed.


----------



## johnnyb47 (29 May 2017)

I bought a snazzy pair of glasses from Aldi to keep those pesky bugs out of my eyes. They seem good quality too for the price.


----------



## Vantage (30 May 2017)

Bought a few things over the last week...
A new Tenn jersey. First one I've bought in 5 years so it's overdue.
New Deda honey bartape coz mines looking manky atm.
New Deda polished seatpost coz the bouncy Zoom one is rattling itself to death.
New crank bolts as the old ones were rounded off with a crap allen wrench.
I'll work on the bike when all have arrived.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 May 2017)

over weekend

New old stock shifters, rear mech and front mech, Campag Record 10 speed since you ask.
Hope carbon seat post
Paid the deposit on the new wheels
stick on reading lenses for my cycling glasses
Fabreeze for my cycling shoes

Toying with a carbon stem...


----------



## Too Tyred (30 May 2017)

Made a list. I'm skint just looking at it.


----------



## numbnuts (30 May 2017)

I have this coming
2 Items 6.5kg, 47.0 x 43.0 x 23.0 bike parts


----------



## Ben17 (30 May 2017)

Been accessories shopping today ...

Small front and rear lights, which I didn't get when buying the bike thinking I'm not going riding in the dark just yet. However, it was a little gloomy the other evening when popping out and I decided a bit of extra visibility can't be a bad thing.
Bottle cage and bottle, since I'm hitting the limit for how long I want to go without taking a drink.
Smartphone handle bar mount, as a stop gap until I can get a proper bike computer.
That'll do for the time being, I think.


----------



## LiamW (1 Jun 2017)

Bought a new pair of Spiuk road shoes size 42...

https://www.merlincycles.com/spiuk-...1_1496322027_6bdedffe16352d60dfa0019ad6e4e05c


----------



## Too Tyred (1 Jun 2017)

I've been looking for some shoes. I had my eye on these B-Twin 900 carbon road shoes as worn by Jean Christophe Peraud (AG2R) for £79.99 but how much better are they going to be than those reduced from £89 or do I even need to spend anywhere near this kind of money? 'Reviewed' shoes are silly money so I thought the Decathlon shoes were a bargain but I'm not so sure now...


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jun 2017)

I got a wet arse  my camalbak bladder had a hole in just ordered a new one


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jun 2017)

Two Tired said:


> I've been looking for some shoes. I had my eye on these B-Twin 900 carbon road shoes as worn by Jean Christophe Peraud (AG2R) for £79.99 but how much better are they going to be than those reduced from £89 or do I even need to spend anywhere near this kind of money? 'Reviewed' shoes are silly money so I thought the Decathlon shoes were a bargain but I'm not so sure now...


I have always got one with my 500 rated decathlon mtb shoes , the carbon soled ones are supposed to be a bit stiffer and thinner aiding pedaling efficiency , i cant say much that way but i do know i sold some M065s that had a thinner sole as the same material as the 500 decathlon ones and i always had a niggling not comfy feeling with them .
If you can put out the watts you may notice a difference.


----------



## mjr (1 Jun 2017)

Various bearings and one of those bottle cages with the plastic buttons to try to avoid scuffing up the alloy bottles so much.


----------



## MiK1138 (1 Jun 2017)

Some Green and Silver dust caps for my hybrid


----------



## Too Tyred (1 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> I have always got one with my 500 rated decathlon mtb shoes , the carbon soled ones are supposed to be a bit stiffer and thinner aiding pedaling efficiency , i cant say much that way but i do know i sold some M065s that had a thinner sole as the same material as the 500 decathlon ones and i always had a niggling not comfy feeling with them .
> If you can put out the watts you may notice a difference.



These will be an upgrade on normal trainers if that changes anything?


----------



## Biff600 (1 Jun 2017)

A new Garmin/GoPro mount for the Cannondale


----------



## Roadhump (1 Jun 2017)

I bought a Kask cycle helmet. I was undecided between a Specialized one at £80 and the Kask at £110 and decided to go for the Specialized. I told the bloke from the shop who was helping me that I was going for that as I didn't want to pay £110, despite the Kask being a lighter, better helmet so he offered it for £95 and I accepted.


----------



## wahoofish (1 Jun 2017)

Picked up my New Spank Ooze Rear wheel today and ordered my first proper Dropper Post. It's coming from South Africa, so hopefully won't take too long to get here.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2017)

Two Tired said:


> These will be an upgrade on normal trainers if that changes anything?


Definitely.


----------



## Kernow Cyclista (2 Jun 2017)

A new 105 cassette and chain plus bontrager bar tape (black to replace white).


----------



## Saluki (2 Jun 2017)

Dry lube. I wasn't tempted by anything else. However, going to the bike shop tomorrow so I might buy something


----------



## Onthedrops (3 Jun 2017)

After searching for a new lid to go with the new Defy I finally settled on the Kask Vertigo.
Tempted by the cheaper Mojito but a bit of Birthday money swayed me toward the Vertigo. Looks stunning in the black and white model. Now looking forward to its maiden voyage. Already own a Kask Rapids which is very comfortable, but not a particularly good match for the new bike.


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Jun 2017)

I bought some jerseys from Polaris -- I dont think the quality is all that somehow....







Some Regatta BREAKBAR II shirts which make decent half zip jerseys, very cheap too!!! they somehow feel better quality then the polaris jerseys







Bought some Tenn-outdoors Coolflo jerseys






Still yet to be delivered though.

bought some padded shorts -- dhb Aeron (for the dynamo this year) and Altura tempo which are like boxershorts with padding sewn in, Just for the commute


Stocking up on some electrolytes

High 5 4:1 Energy Source
Science in Sport Go Electrolyte Energy Drink Powder
High 5 Energy Source Xtreme

-- Was looking at a Thomson masterpiece inline seatpost for my cube but currently undecided.


----------



## jowwy (8 Jun 2017)

Sram Etap Wifli purchased - just need to decide which bike is having the privilege of wearing it now


----------



## bikingdad90 (8 Jun 2017)

I have a parcel been delivered by Wiggle but I have no idea what it is as it isn't on my order history. Hope it is something good!


----------



## bikingdad90 (8 Jun 2017)

Sussed it. It is from Wiggle trading under the name TriSport_resort on EBay.

It is a pair of shoes I ordered.


----------



## Biff600 (8 Jun 2017)

Some Fizik Performance bar tape (hopefully it'll improve my performance !!) and some Fizik gel bar pads (thought I'd give them a try)


----------



## postman (8 Jun 2017)

Tyre for mountain bike.The turbo is wearing away the tread on rear tyre,my mate Dave is buying a mountain bike,so i do not need punctures while out.So i will change tyres over when needed.


----------



## Firestorm (8 Jun 2017)

I have been after a wider saddle for a while, stumbled across Total Fitness whilst in Bath last week and saw an Ideal one in the sale at less than half rrp.
They had a seatpost reduced too, it was would have been rude not to...


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2017)

Roof bars for my new(ish) car so I can fit the bikes upstairs instead of on a crappy rear carrier, or removing wheels to chuck them in the boot.


----------



## postman (8 Jun 2017)

A bar of chocolate and a bag of jelly babies.Bike does not eat them so i did.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Jun 2017)

Ultegra 170, 50.34 crankset
105 12..25 cassette..
Looking at ultegra mech now


----------



## arch684 (9 Jun 2017)

A set of wheels for my giant contend.Mavic open pro rims with miche hubs and sapim spokes


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Jun 2017)

A USB rechargeable flat rear light to clip onto the rear of my Topeak saddlebag.

http://www.dx.com/p/usb-rechargeabl...y-warning-light-black-red-373723#.WUFNok3SmUk


----------



## Threevok (14 Jun 2017)

Bought a new frame for my GT (well not new)

Frame needs rubbing down and repainting

That's my next project sorted 

EDIT : After asking for Serial Number details, - the seller has just canceled my item


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Jun 2017)

Not really for the bike but have recently got a Giro Synthe mips helmet(nice discount from work) and a pair of Oakley Radar Locks to match.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jun 2017)

anyone got a new body going spare?


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> anyone got a new body going spare?



Hope you're healing....


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Hope you're healing....


JUst had to sweep away a load of graffiti on the drive kids had done with chalk , water and brush ,Shoulder didnt like it .


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jun 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> Sussed it. It is from Wiggle trading under the name TriSport_resort on EBay.
> 
> It is a pair of shoes I ordered.


Awaiting yours in anticipation they fit


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> JUst had to sweep away a load of graffiti on the drive kids had done with chalk , water and brush ,Shoulder didnt like it .



Booo, your kids or michievios ones?


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Booo, your kids or mischievous ones?


altogether , i said hopskotch is fine but not random rude scribbling about whos doing what to who neh neh neh kids stuff over the pavement.


----------



## jowwy (14 Jun 2017)

Sram force compact cranks 165mm
Gore jersey
Mavic jersey
Castelli gloves
New kask helmet pads
Swisstop 140 and 160 discs
Ale bib shorts
Louis garnaue jersey


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jun 2017)

large ortlieb saddlebag in lime and black, for night rides.


----------



## Tim Hall (14 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> large ortlieb saddlebag in lime and black, for night rides.


A very good reason.


----------



## mustang1 (14 Jun 2017)

New front lights and a cassette.

Ps: anyone use lezynne zecto rear lights? I've had three of them fail on me over the last few months where the cable doesn't have a good connection so the lights do not charge up. I wonder if it's a bad batch of lights lately.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jun 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> A very good reason.


I tell tlh one needs a whole stack of specific kit, for night rides. And it is true.


----------



## Threevok (14 Jun 2017)

<<<<< Replacement Shimano Saint BB for that.


----------



## Vantage (15 Jun 2017)

E-Werk and an SJ4000 cam. One will probably blow the other up soon enough.


----------



## gelfy666 (16 Jun 2017)

Treated my Bird Zero AM to a brake upgrade. Hope Tech 3 V4

Just need to bed them in and see what I think.


----------



## Threevok (16 Jun 2017)

Those Hopes look sweet - I wish they still did stuff in gold


----------



## Milzy (16 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> New jersey and bibshorts from Cycology Clothing. They are making some awesome, well made, good priced gear. Fast becoming my prefered clothing supplier.
> 
> View attachment 354051


I've bought some of their casual t shirts.


----------



## gelfy666 (16 Jun 2017)

Threevok said:


> Those Hopes look sweet - I wish they still did stuff in gold



Yeah think the orange has taken over from gold


----------



## BrynCP (17 Jun 2017)

New Jersey (in XL, the race cut L didn't fit me )
New crankset (On sale, cheaper than replacing the chain rings separately, which after 13 500 miles, had seen better days)


----------



## Jody (18 Jun 2017)

mustang1 said:


> New front lights and a cassette.
> 
> Ps: anyone use lezynne zecto rear lights? I've had three of them fail on me over the last few months where the cable doesn't have a good connection so the lights do not charge up. I wonder if it's a bad batch of lights lately.



I had this on mine. Contacted Lezynne who asked me to send the light back. Returned with a new cable and all has been good since.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Jun 2017)

Pacenti Forza 32 hole wheel rim and Son28 dynamo hub.

Going to measure them up, order some spokes and build a new dynamo hub front wheel for the CAADX.

I fancy trying a couple of Audax rides and it will also save me dicking about with batteries during the winter commuting months.

Graham


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jun 2017)

Bought a new Planet X pro carbon frame ..
Now fitted to my parts from the RT58..


----------



## gavroche (18 Jun 2017)

New soft grips for my Boardman Comp hybrid as the ones fitted cut my hands after a while.


----------



## mustang1 (19 Jun 2017)

Jody said:


> I had this on mine. Contacted Lezynne who asked me to send the light back. Returned with a new cable and all has been good since.


Thanks. I'll give that a shot. I have three of these lights so might be worth sending them back. I've tried a new cable too.


----------



## Jody (19 Jun 2017)

mustang1 said:


> Thanks. I'll give that a shot. I have three of these lights so might be worth sending them back. I've tried a new cable too.



I have loads of random USB cables and they all felt a bit slack. The one that Lezynne replaced was very tight. Well worth it if you have three


----------



## the stupid one (19 Jun 2017)

Schwalbe Land Cruiser tyres, plus inner tubes and rim tape - refurbishing the old Ridgeback to see what happens.

Bottom bracket lock-ring tool and crank puller should I feel the need to play with that bit.

About to nip out to the LBC for some grease before I have a crack at the pedals.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jun 2017)

Supernova fork bridge bracket and Supernova QR, plus a thing that replaces the nut on the end of the front wheel answer to mount a second lamp low down.


----------



## fatjel (20 Jun 2017)

3 chains and a 26 x 1.75 marathon +


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2017)

It's more of a_ 'need to buy'
_
My 'Club' bib-tights are to the point of unsafe to wear, with multiple holes
They've been sewn up innumerable times

On the bright side, they're not Assos, as kit was many years ago, when I first joined!





Split
- on the inside of left thigh, near chamois
- outer right calf
- left knee
- where yellow insert, meets right thigh

The lycra has also deteriorated to the point of showing the 'yellow; of the elasticated fibres on both knees & calves


----------



## jowwy (26 Jun 2017)

32mm Schwalbe Road cruiser gumwall tyres


----------



## booze and cake (26 Jun 2017)

My Ebay addiction continues, this months bike purchases:

-vintage campagnolo cycling shorts with actual leather chamois!
-replacement bottle cage to replace a broken one
-flite saddle to replace SLR with a recently snapped rail
-replacement Sidi heel pads for SPD-SL shoes
-lovely bargain pair of silver 2nd hand campag chorus hubs laced to Mavic Open Pro rims complete with tyres and 29t cassette
-2 campag 9 speed rear hubs for spares or with a view to building up into wheelset at a later date
-2 campag cassettes so I can mix and match and make my own custom cassette ratios
-replacement Campag ergo power rubber brake/shifter hoods
-3T Arx Pro stem in -17 degrees for my Denti
and finally yesterday, some vintage 24 carat gold plated crank bolts for my gold lug lined Mercian, arguably my most vanity/tarty shameful purchase ever, but I'm worth it


----------



## Philhh (26 Jun 2017)

Time attac pedals mx2.I was out with my brother last Friday and when I finished riding I had pain in my right knee and thigh.I reckon I was too fixed in one position for too long.I guess some of it could have been bike fit-but I hadn't had the problem before and never had it before when I rode on time attac pedals-currently try both my bikes have shimano spd's on but I think the fixed position is a lot of the problem-we' ll see.I'm an old geezer getting fit again after a long lay off and my kid brother is on a mission with me.All the reports that I've read say knee pain -get time attac pedals and being a bit impatient I just grabbed the bikes by the pedals and decided to change Them!


----------



## jowwy (29 Jun 2017)

Easton e50 685mm flat bar
Xtr rear mech
Xtr right shifter
deore hydraulic brakes
11/42 cassette
Raptor narrow wide 40t assymetric


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jun 2017)

A set of Boardman pro spdsl pedals..with KEO cleats.
250g ish the pair ,superb pedals.
The entry shimano spdsl can go to my son in law if he wants to try road shoes


----------



## Tom B (30 Jun 2017)

I've pushed the boat out and bought 89p with of previous cut and made up cable outer, a new bottle cage a a brake adapter totalling a tenner!

On the upside I'm chuffed CRC are now offering collect + as a free delivery option.


----------



## si_c (30 Jun 2017)

Bought two full sets of disc brake pads. There is still a lot of wear left in the current ones, even after 2k miles or so, but II'd rather be prepared.


----------



## screenman (1 Jul 2017)

A new padlock, nice long chain, bracket to hang it on and unfortunately no keys. No it is not a combination, that will teach me not to let the Mrs talk me into something I did not want to buy in the first place.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jul 2017)

TRP RG597 long drop brakes, the Miche ones being a bit low rent.


----------



## wisdom (1 Jul 2017)

New tyre and tube for the ridgeback as had 3 p€£!#@%*s in a week.Tyre was well and truly worn out.Bought a set of break pads for the front and back whilst I was there.


----------



## DCLane (1 Jul 2017)

A Tufo S33 Pro tubular tyre for my 12yo's track bike as a spare.

And I picked up this - advertised as a 'Dolan track bike' it wasn't. It's a Dolan Multi-cross with a bitsa mix of components (Ultegra 6700, 105 5600 and Tiagra 4600), including an 8-speed rear wheel with a 10-speed set-up. It's smaller than advertised but will be sorted out over the next few weeks:


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jul 2017)

It's payday so...
2 x Continental GP4000 tyres
Kryptonite New York M18 D-Lock
PDW Magic Flute pump
Finish Line Ceramic Wet Lube
SRAM 10 speed chain
Couple of bottle cages.


----------



## mjr (13 Jul 2017)

Front rack for the folding bike, another camera mount (not long until I have one per bike!) and another mini pump for experimentation.


----------



## bpsmith (13 Jul 2017)

Silca Seat Roll.

Not a fan of Saddle Bags, but this is very nicely finished. Felt nicer without my jersey pockets full on the Velothon, I must admit.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jul 2017)

hand built dynohub front wheel
Supernova dyno front lamp and security bolts for same.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2017)

Ordered some mudguards for the Benchmark Batmobile.


----------



## Threevok (13 Jul 2017)

Fire Eye 30t NW chainring (from CRC - only £19.99 - Bargain)
Surley 21t Rear Cog


----------



## subaqua (13 Jul 2017)

New gear cables and a new RD


----------



## iandg (13 Jul 2017)

Schwalbe Smart Sam 47c tyres for the cross-check


----------



## jowwy (14 Jul 2017)

2x clement strata lgg skinwall 28mm tyres for the dale

Thinking of a 2nd sram etap set-up for the Ti with a blip box and blips


----------



## arch684 (14 Jul 2017)

A parked tool internal cable kit


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jul 2017)

Insurance in case of theft


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Jul 2017)

A torque wrench from wiggle


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2017)

A pair of cycling glasses (clear ones but with UV protection) and a soft case for them.

Hopefully I won't be picking flies out of my eyes anymore.


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> A pair of cycling glasses (clear ones but with UV protection) and a soft case for them.
> 
> Hopefully I won't be picking flies out of my eyes anymore.



What did you get? Anything fancy?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> What did you get? Anything fancy?



Naw, just these: https://www.decathlon.co.uk/arenberg-cycling-sunglasses-category-0-clear-id_8118518.html


----------



## velovoice (18 Jul 2017)

New set of (custom) chainrings + bottom bracket + headset from Spa* - for the daily workhorse. The bike's 8 years old with I-don't-know-how-many-thousands of kms on it, so I'd say it's done pretty well!

Also bought new chainrings + BB for the touring bicycle earlier in the week, as was having some problems in France/Belgium/Netherlands at the beginning of the month. Assumed it just needed a bit of indexing but turns out the chainset-spindle end of the BB was bent! Again, thousands of kms done since new, though the BB has always been a bit suspect.

*Thank God for places like Spa who let you pick your own ring sizes + crank length! And thank God for the likes of Stronglight and TA who make this possible.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jul 2017)

New bar tape, new front lamp bracket - hopefully this one will clear the headset and the front brake, three Audax entries, map holder, and an extra long brake nut.


----------



## postman (18 Jul 2017)

A latte ,it didn't want it,so i drank it.


----------



## johnnyb47 (18 Jul 2017)

It was yesterday, but I received and fitted my new 24mm one piece alloy seat post which replaced the old school chrome one with it's horrible scaffold like seat clamp.


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2017)

Not quite for the bike - but a new bite valve for the Camelbak 

Plus a BBB quick link installation/removal tool


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (18 Jul 2017)

A threadless bottom bracket in the hope of keeping my frame alive for a while longer


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Aug 2017)

I bought some KALF mitts 







originally £25 at evanscycles but they were on clearance just as i walked in and bought mine for £15 -- I have no idea why they were on clearance as evans have literally just added them to their inventory.as a new product. 

great pair of mitts! very comfortable and have reflective chevrons on the back to make sure youre seen when you indicate.


----------



## Threevok (1 Aug 2017)

Knog Frog Strobe front and rear

Handy for daytime visibility in low light and/or wet conditions - while not having to fettle to install them or taking up much room


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (1 Aug 2017)

Camelbak Antidote reservoir, 3 litre.
Have looked at the latest version, but just looks too long to fit in my 10+ year old Mule.


----------



## Fonze (1 Aug 2017)

2 new tyres , continental 4 season ..


----------



## Justinitus (2 Aug 2017)

Fonze said:


> 2 new tyres , continental 4 season ..



Tyres here too. Got some Thunder Burt 29x2.1 to replace the stock Giant Sycamore S's. Quieter and more comfy at the same pressures, feel a little more agile too. Only done 6 miles on them but they seem to roll better too.


----------



## arch684 (2 Aug 2017)

Bar tape, gear/brake cables ultegra front mech


----------



## al-fresco (2 Aug 2017)

A new Thomson Elite seatpost.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Aug 2017)

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/herraduro-mountain-bike-cycling-shoes-id_8385924.html


----------



## sleuthey (2 Aug 2017)

Picked up 2X Vittoria Randonneur tyres from Collect+ last night ordered from CRC. 2nd time lucky as according to the tracking info they had arrived Saturday! Ordered to replace some Schwalbe Marathon Originals which which I didn't really get on with on my 100% Tarmac commute. Surprised as they have a good reputation.


----------



## KneesUp (2 Aug 2017)

New chain, new chain tool (which means the lost one will appear as soon as I remove it from it's backing card, new grease not in a metal tube, so it won't leak out the sides, and new chain oil.


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Aug 2017)

I like staff discount ;






Oh and some new wheels are on their way from Wheelsmith.


----------



## jowwy (3 Aug 2017)

SRAM rival 1 - hydro R shifters


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> I like staff discount ;
> 
> View attachment 365930
> 
> ...



I have a t-shirt that matches those socks...


----------



## Globalti (4 Aug 2017)

Two Vittoria latex inner tubes in 19-24 size because my present latex inners are much too fat and are crinkling up inside the tyres. Also it's difficult to refit the tyre with a too fat inner.


----------



## Heigue'r (4 Aug 2017)

Today I bought myself a helmet after one off in the wet,2 crash's,1 my fault,one not my fault,one near miss on a roundabout yesterday evening,scary, and pressure from friends and family.


----------



## Domus (4 Aug 2017)

New stem. 90mm. Hope the drop from 100mm gives a little respite to my old back.
Will try out tomorrow.


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Aug 2017)

New 35 degree stem to try out more upright position as orthopaedic doc tells me aero position may be causing calf cramps (spinal stenosis)


----------



## Jason (6 Aug 2017)

A pair of Oakley glasses
https://www.evanscycles.com/oakley-...ck-prizm-trail-and-clear-vented-lens-EV239295
I wear prescription,so sending them off to optilabs or ciliary blue
Looking forward to riding without watery eyes


----------



## Threevok (7 Aug 2017)

A replacement GT Avalanche 2.0 frame


----------



## cuberider (7 Aug 2017)

Continental 4000gp II for the rear wheel. I might get another if I get on with it.


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 Aug 2017)

Endura pakajak II from cyclesurgery


----------



## Threevok (10 Aug 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Endura pakajak II from cyclesurgery



Any good ? It's about the only thing from Endura I don't own


----------



## RobinS (10 Aug 2017)

A new 36 spoke rear wheel for my tourer from Spa Cycles, and two Schwalbe Marathon tyres.


----------



## Venod (10 Aug 2017)

A Thompson Elite Dropper Post for the MTB.


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 Aug 2017)

Threevok said:


> Any good ? It's about the only thing from Endura I don't own



Aint tried it -- it was 16'c when i cycled home so i'll probably let you know tomorrow after my morning commute. They say the material is strong because the way it woven but i get the feeling id probably end up tearing it somehow . 

I also tried the equivalent from castelli that was double the price and while that did feel reeeeeaaally nice, Im not into forking out almost £90 for it when i can get a much cheaper alternative.


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 Aug 2017)

Threevok said:


> Any good ? It's about the only thing from Endura I don't own



Had time to sit down and have proper inspection and i have to say im rather impressed. It fits me perfectly and the sleeves are just about right, its got reflective piping/patches here and what seems to be decent ventilation. The fit is a lot better than their Helium waterproof jacket they make (which i also own)


----------



## Threevok (11 Aug 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Had time to sit down and have proper inspection and i have to say im rather impressed. It fits me perfectly and the sleeves are just about right, its got reflective piping/patches here and what seems to be decent ventilation. The fit is a lot better than their Helium waterproof jacket they make (which i also own)



Then I might have a look. I own the Gridlock II Jacket, which is fine when it's cold, but a little too much in the warmer weather and doesn't pack away as well.


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 Aug 2017)

Threevok said:


> Then I might have a look. I own the Gridlock II Jacket, which is fine when it's cold, but a little too much in the warmer weather and doesn't pack away as well.



When the description mentioned under arm ventilation i was thinking along the lines of my windchill II jacket. with the pakajak it's just mesh venting near/under/behind covered by a flap on the outside to keep the rain out.

Sun is out so it's a little too warm to wear it


----------



## Jamieyorky (11 Aug 2017)

Bought some new conti 4 seasons for the Cube today, well some 2nd hand ones but only done 100 miles as my mate didn't get on with them.

Decided to go with 25's, normally run 23's but will see how i get on.


----------



## jowwy (12 Aug 2017)

Altura handlebar bag
2x clement lgg 32mm gumwall tyres

Not like the schwalbe road cruisers fitted to the Ti


----------



## FishFright (12 Aug 2017)

A pair of Specialised road shoes at a bargailicious £30 and some Pearl Izumi 3/4 bibs


----------



## johnnyb47 (12 Aug 2017)

I bought a new front derailleur today after the old one broke. I was a shimano 105 and cost £25 . Fitting was straight forward but its needed a little fettling to stop the irritating chain rub noise.No matter how much fine adjustments where made ,I still couldn't get it to run smoothly until a noticed that my chain ring has got a slight buckle in it. I got a pair of pliers on the side plates of the derailleur and opened them apart slightly and its now running nice and quiet.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Aug 2017)

I just received an order of several pairs of tyres (for my commuter/tourer bike and my road bike), and now the house is filled with that new tyre smell. If I don't wake up tomorrow morning, that will be the reason why.


----------



## WelshJon (15 Aug 2017)

Shoes, SPD's and endura humvee shorts, spare mech hanger.
Oh and a Giant Stance


----------



## Heigue'r (15 Aug 2017)

Zonda c17s..some bibs and a jersey.Zondas to replace pr2 wheelset that have started to eat themselves from the hub out after a couple of thousand miles.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Aug 2017)

Paid Halfords to slime my tyres.
I know it gets mixed reviews but I'm planning a few out of the way runs , I'm hopeless with repairs and £6 a tyre seemed worth a punt.


----------



## xzenonuk (16 Aug 2017)

dad bought us some evolva x5 lights 1 each, got one on the mtb and its a solid reliable light


----------



## hepburn (16 Aug 2017)

I just ordered my first ever computer - a Garmin 520 - will pick it up later and looking forward to a play with it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Aug 2017)

Park Tools disc truer - what a staggeringly sexy purchase!


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Aug 2017)

Not bought anything but been pricing up the cost of re-vamping the Planet X which may involve Lauf Grit forks,TRP brakes(Hy-Rd's or Hylex's) and bar-end shifter for the XT mech.


----------



## Specialeyes (16 Aug 2017)

A Park Tools Chain Gauge, which proved my suspicions correct. Tomorrow's purchase will be an 11-speed chain to fill the newly formed gap on the shelf!


----------



## pjd57 (17 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Paid Halfords to slime my tyres.
> I know it gets mixed reviews but I'm planning a few out of the way runs , I'm hopeless with repairs and £6 a tyre seemed worth a punt.



So I went to get my bike out tonight.
Back tyre flat as a

There was a tear in the side of the tyre and a hole in the tube.

Wheel off. New tube in . Out the door and off to the football.

I'm blaming them for over inflating my tyres .
Need to get a new one in the morning.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Aug 2017)

Basic multitool and under saddle bag, from...Morrisons! Cheap as chips and probably as much use, but better than nowt and all the exchequer will permit for the moment. Need to get a couple of 700c inner tubes soonest.


----------



## mjr (17 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> There was a tear in the side of the tyre and a hole in the tube.


Was it messy from the slime?


----------



## gavroche (17 Aug 2017)

A bottle holder.


----------



## pjd57 (19 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> Was it messy from the slime?


Few drops, that's all. 
Replacement slimed tube went in no bother and the ripped tyre made it to the football and home, then Halfords the next day. About 22 miles.
I thought the new tube would have to be binned , but no, they put it in the new tyre.
I sorta grudged paying them to put the tyre on but I was on a tight schedule.
No hassle. In and out in minutes.


----------



## the stupid one (20 Aug 2017)

Bought a handlebar bottle-cage mount and one of the Topeak adjustable bottle cages for my wife's bike because I am lovely and she doesn't have one on the frame.


----------



## pjd57 (20 Aug 2017)

A new spare tube and some tyre levers.


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Aug 2017)

Lot's of stuff this week-end,mainly some love for the XLS.

First some Sram Rival x1 shifter/brake levers and hydro callipers from jowwy of this parish.
A Sram Rival x1 long cage rear mech.
Hope carbon seat-post and clamp
Alpkit tail pack and bar pouch.


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Aug 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Not bought anything but been pricing up the cost of re-vamping the Planet X which may involve Lauf Grit forks,TRP brakes(Hy-Rd's or Hylex's) and bar-end shifter for the XT mech.



That went out of the window mainly due to not realising the Laufs are thru-axle so would need new wheels so put on hold until I recover some cash and source a hub/rim combo (poss Hope hubs with Halo Vapour 29' rims).


----------



## DCBassman (21 Aug 2017)

Two new tubes.


----------



## HLaB (23 Aug 2017)

It was actually yesterday but they processed the paypal order today so I don't think I paid for it until now but I ordered a new tyre.


----------



## mjr (23 Aug 2017)

A Tigra Bikecharge (hub dynamo AC to USB DC) that Evans are clearing for £17.
Some Ortleib QL1 handles to refurbish a broken-hooked pannier.


----------



## Venod (23 Aug 2017)

A Vittoria Zaffiro Pro tyre from CRC
A SRAM 24t x 3/32 offset sprocket from Hollandbikeshop.com
A couple of 3/32 Taya split links from Bankrupt Bike Parts.


----------



## Con (24 Aug 2017)

I bought a new bike for my bike today . I think I've got an addiction I just couldn't help myself. To be honest it's to replace my old and very tired diamondback that I was going to spend a bit of money on but after watching the exact same model that was in better shape than mine go for £59 on ebay I thought it's not worth spending good money on. So this is my replacement a felt nine 50 in incredibly good condition I'd be amazed if it's done 100 miles with deore xt everything a hollowteck crank rockshox xc30 forks ( ok not the best forks you can buy) all for £225. I think that's a bargain if it was a trek , giant specialized or so on it would of been twice that I reckon


----------



## jowwy (25 Aug 2017)

Praxis Zayante 48-32 crankset 
Praxis M30 bottom bracket
Zipp service course bar tape


----------



## DCBassman (25 Aug 2017)

A Tesco track pump and some more GT85...


----------



## Biff600 (30 Aug 2017)

A new tyre after getting a nail in my previous one on Monday


----------



## arch684 (30 Aug 2017)

Shimano brake and gear cables,bar tape and qr skewers


----------



## mjr (30 Aug 2017)

More spinnaker tape. Within 2 days of fixing the QL1 handles to the old pannier, I've noticed a hole in it. It's small at the moment and doesn't go through to the inside (only to the backboard), but I want to avoid it getting any bigger.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Aug 2017)

Set of Easton 750mm carbon bars..crc 129 down to 39!!
I had to get a stem too as there 35mm clamp.
Nice bars ..


----------



## pjd57 (30 Aug 2017)

Just the bike


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Aug 2017)

A new lime green silicon case for the Garmin:





I already have a white case for the Garmin, but this one matches the best bike so how could I resist..?


----------



## screenman (30 Aug 2017)

Hot melt glue.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Aug 2017)

I needed to get a replacement rear mech. Halfords had them advertised online so I set up an account, gave my card details, and selected "store pick-up" as the delivery option.

"This item is not available for store pick-up".....so I chose postal delivery...

"This item is not available for postal delivery".





At this point, I bought it from Wiggle.


----------



## Justinitus (30 Aug 2017)

A truss headstock mount and a Klickfix Vario rack for the Tern, plus a Klickfix mount for the Toughroad so I can use the rack on that too. 

Brought back 5.5kg of shopping from Lidl on the Tern, impressed with the rack it's really stable.


----------



## HLaB (30 Aug 2017)

I didn't actually buy it today but it came today which was a bit of a surprise considering when I ordered it last week the ETA was 12 Sep to 19 Oct.


----------



## bpsmith (31 Aug 2017)

Pair of Ultegra 6800 callipers. Silly prices now that R8000 is here. £29 each.

Really like the look of the R8000's and the idea of having extra clearance, but at twice the price it wasn't worth it to me.


----------



## HLaB (31 Aug 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Pair of Ultegra 6800 callipers. Silly prices now that R8000 is here. £29 each.
> 
> Really like the look of the R8000's and the idea of having extra clearance, but at twice the price it wasn't worth it to me.


I ordered a 6800 chain set for less than half the cost of the r8000. I think the reviews of the r8000 is it was heavier and technically a step back; just it looked better.


----------



## Jason (31 Aug 2017)

Was looking at the Giant rapid 2, but it was sold out everywhere. Then the Giant store said we can order the Rapid 1 in size medium, and the rest is history :-)
Collecting on Saturday morning, fitted with bar ends and Shimano M520 SPD's . 
Looking at the weather, I may take the train and cycle the 30 miles back, as a get to know you ride.


----------



## Justinitus (31 Aug 2017)

Jasonbourne said:


> Was looking at the Giant rapid 2, but it was sold out everywhere. Then the Giant store said we can order the Rapid 1 in size medium, and the rest is history :-)
> Collecting on Saturday morning, fitted with bar ends and Shimano M520 SPD's .
> Looking at the weather, I may take the train and cycle the 30 miles back, as a get to know you ride.
> ]



That's a very nice machine indeed! Enjoy the ride home


----------



## jbw57 (31 Aug 2017)

I picked up a Lezyne HP Hard Drive pump today......


----------



## jowwy (31 Aug 2017)

Chris king GXP Bottom Bracket
33t front chainring for sram red crankset

1 x clement strada lgg 28mm warranty tyre


----------



## iancity (31 Aug 2017)

Having a few problems citing my Roadhawk ride+ helmet cam on the vented helmet I have, so a couple of mounts (including an Exposure Joystick light mount that someone said the Roadhawk would fit), along with 100 zip ties for good measure


----------



## Jason (31 Aug 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> A new lime green silicon case for the Garmin:
> View attachment 370810
> 
> 
> I already have a white case for the Garmin, but this one matches the best bike so how could I resist..?



that's a great way to match the 800 to the bike being ridden, I never thought of that


----------



## Too Tyred (1 Sep 2017)

Bolle red and black smoke glasses
Park Tool Levers


----------



## bpsmith (1 Sep 2017)

HLaB said:


> I ordered a 6800 chain set for less than half the cost of the r8000. I think the reviews of the r8000 is it was heavier and technically a step back; just it looked better.


What price did you get?

I very nearly bought a 165mm length one for £99, as want to test shorter cranks, but was away so put that on hold.

Interesting that it's a backwards step though. I guess 6800 was so good that it's hard not to step back when changing design so much.

What did you replace?


----------



## Johnno260 (1 Sep 2017)

needed to replace my broken shoes and wanted to try some SPD-SL.

Bought some Shimano R550 pedals, Shimano R171 shoes going rather cheap online as they were a display pair, and cleat covers.


----------



## Tom B (1 Sep 2017)

Exciting times today. Bought some pads and brake cleaner.


----------



## HLaB (1 Sep 2017)

bpsmith said:


> What price did you get?
> 
> I very nearly bought a 165mm length one for £99, as want to test shorter cranks, but was away so put that on hold.
> 
> ...


I got them for £140 from CRC.
Didn't have to do much,
Loosened of front mech (height bolt and cable bolt)
Swapped out the old shimano crank for the new. (Shimano say you need a special tool to remove the cap but that's nonsense IMO you just need a hex key to loosen the side bolts and once thats done you can unscrew the cap with you fingers. Similarly to refit if you screw the cap by hand and then tighten the side bolts its fine)
Retightened the front mech in a slightly higher position.
And fitted a new longer chain (using the sheldon method)
(although not technically needed I fitted a new cassette too to ensure it all ran smoothly )


----------



## damj (1 Sep 2017)

Got some new pedals Shimano m520 from Halfords £19, double sided with cleats, couldn't believe the price.
.
Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Justinitus (2 Sep 2017)

Yesterday, bought a set of cone spanners to service the hubs on the Tern. £12.99 in the LBS, £4.49 in the local Mica hardware shop - exact same Silverline set..


----------



## Goofball (2 Sep 2017)

Handlebar tape x2, handlebar ends, cable casing, crank set, brakes, pliers for releasing the link in a chain, chain, pedals and a spare gear cable.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2017)

New helmet on BH Monday, from Planet X

And, treated the CGR to a new chain yesterday
First one, since I bought it, in early March, and pleasingly, the cassette is fine with the new chain (brake pads look okay too)
Nice & shiney






It seems to have lasted longer than the one on the 'blue' Ribble
I conjecture, that due to the gritty mixture of road-grime, and brake-pad not falling on the cassette/chain in bad weather, or dripping onto it, the drive-train will last longer
'Ditto' brake pads, with being away from the abrasive road-grime


----------



## maroon (2 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Royce Hubs? You naughty boy
> Lovely, looking forward to seeing them.
> 
> The handmades I got from DCR Hunt for the VN 18 months ago are as true now as they were I got them.


Did someone say VN!!!! I love them bikes


----------



## Heigue'r (2 Sep 2017)

Rear light...mornings are allmost dark now when I leave for work.


----------



## pjd57 (2 Sep 2017)

A seat post pannier rack.


Shouldn't have bothered. 
Too fiddly. Just as quick getting a regular one on and off.


----------



## Slick (2 Sep 2017)

I've finally given up the battle not to fit any uncool equipment to the bike, so I bought a set of mud guards, a standard rack, a storage bag, a rear clip on light, a packet of C02 canisters, a couple of cone spanners, and 2 pairs of cycling socks. £90 with the BC discount, so reasonably happy. It's to pour with rain almost all day tomorrow, so I might fit everything then.


----------



## iancity (3 Sep 2017)

Schwalbe marathon plus tyre, 2x slime tubes, some tyre levers and a cheap inner tube (just in case somehow the slimes and M+ fail), assorted helmet mounts cos really struggling to get the Roadhawk attached properly to my vented helmet. And 2x water bottles. Will be able to commute 5x days a week if I want (rather than the 1 day every 3 weeks now) come a weeks time so might as well prepare for it :-)

Oh, and some thermal bibs


----------



## Biff600 (3 Sep 2017)

Nothing yet, but I'm sorely tempted to get a new Garmin


----------



## Heigue'r (3 Sep 2017)

Biff600 said:


> Nothing yet, but I'm sorely tempted to get a new Garmin



Hovering over an element bolt at the moment but thinking will I actually use it..no cycle computer yet.


----------



## Jason (4 Sep 2017)

Heigue'r said:


> Rear light...mornings are allmost dark now when I leave for work.



good to run a rear light all year round


----------



## Heigue'r (4 Sep 2017)

Jasonbourne said:


> good to run a rear light all year round



Agreed...just back into it a few months and picking up whats needed as I go along


----------



## Heigue'r (4 Sep 2017)

Michelin pro4 endurance to replace conti gp4000s2 that are shredded from the daily commute...rear has only done 400miles and its sliced in a few places..front has around 1200 on it and seems to puncture every few rides...hopefully the pro 4's are a bit more resilient
5 tubes
Couple of bidons
Front light
New brake blocks


----------



## deanbmx (4 Sep 2017)

A pair of fabric cageless water bottles.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Park Tools disc truer - what a staggeringly sexy purchase!



I just use my hands. Seems to work just fine.


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Sep 2017)

Loads of Skabs. I want a pack of them, levers, a multitool and a saddlebag on each bike I use.
I'm not buying four more Road Morphs though!


----------



## bpsmith (5 Sep 2017)

NOT Ultegra brake callipers.

Wiggle states they had 10+ of each. Waited over a week to find they were put on back order, but it turns out they couldn't get them and didn't think to tell me or refund me.

Website said 10+ all weekend before they finally resolved their issue. No apology or offer of discount off another product.

Missed the cheaper price with another supplier too. 

Only posting, as saw a thread saying Tredz are bad for doing this. Well it turns out that they're not alone!


----------



## arch684 (5 Sep 2017)

An ultegra 10 speed front mech from ebay £11 and it looks new


----------



## gelfy666 (7 Sep 2017)

Upgraded my Bird to Sram Eagle drivetrain today


----------



## Threevok (7 Sep 2017)

Hope QR (blue) seatclamp for the GT


----------



## the stupid one (7 Sep 2017)

Pedals for the mongrel bike. The old plastic ones are a bit ragged, and - with luck! - creaky. I have warned the gentleman in the lbc that I may require some belligerent cranks removing sooner or later.


----------



## Jason (8 Sep 2017)

20 degree riser stem x 120mm to bring the bars up on rapid 1


----------



## jayonabike (8 Sep 2017)

Bought some single speed parts from velosolo. 
New 44t chainring
Chainring bolts
Chain
Bottom bracket
Freewheel tool
Bottom bracket tool 
Tube of grease


----------



## derrick (8 Sep 2017)

*Continental Grand Prix 4000S II Folding Tyres, will give these a try.*


----------



## bpsmith (8 Sep 2017)

Quality tyres @derrick . Just swapped to Vittoria Corsa's for a bit of a change. My GP4000's were great for over 4,000 miles, with no visits from the unspeakable.

Castelli Alpha Jersey for me. Can't argue with 60% off.


----------



## mustang1 (8 Sep 2017)

Chain cleaning fluud


----------



## mjr (10 Sep 2017)

New 9 speed chain. Not impressed with Taya or their single use quick link, so back to SRAM.


----------



## Jamieyorky (10 Sep 2017)

Not bought but given a ladys bike last night. A friend has got a new bike on the c2w so was giving it away.

Spent tonight in the garage giving it a good clean and fitting new brake pads and cables.
Unsure what im doing with it yet but may use it as a pub bike ( i dont care if it a ladys frame ).

Hears the finished result:


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Sep 2017)

Reflect360 Gilet from Proviz. I suppose i'll be picking up their jacket soon enough

::EDIT::

Also got some Kool Stop Salmon's and Dura 2's to try out. Dura 2's seem pretty interesting


----------



## mjr (12 Sep 2017)

Some double cable guides (getting ready for the new back wheel  ) and a chain cleaning sponge to take the order over free delivery - I doubt it'll work any better than the brush and a cloth for not letting oily muck through onto my fingers, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## mustang1 (12 Sep 2017)

co2 cartridges


----------



## pjd57 (12 Sep 2017)

New lock.
Left the old one on the canal at the weekend.
Wasn't even using it . Just took it out to get my jacket and lunch out of the bag.

New gloves came in the post .


----------



## Threevok (13 Sep 2017)

Blue derailleur hanger for the GT - it was late


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2017)

New tyre for the most used bike. Only question is, do I change it straight away or wait for a bit until the old one passes the 5000 mile mark?


----------



## bpsmith (13 Sep 2017)

Castelli Alpha Jersey. Superb piece of clothing!


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2017)

Frame
Wheels
Shifters
Brakes
Basebar
Rear mech

Nearly all the parts for a TT bike


----------



## mjr (14 Sep 2017)

Polaris Shield Waterproof, some thin leatherette to recover a saddle (the original surface has become a trouser-grater) and later I hope to buy a longer M5 bolt and a 5-8-speed chain.


----------



## Buck (14 Sep 2017)

Brake cables
Gear cables
Cable cutters
CablePuller
New bar tape

can you guess what I'm going be doing this weekend  ?


----------



## mjr (15 Sep 2017)

Buck said:


> Brake cables
> Gear cables
> Cable cutters
> CablePuller
> ...


Nicking a cable-locked bike and quickly swapping the bar tape to disguise it?


----------



## DCBassman (15 Sep 2017)

New brake blocks/ carriers at Evans in Plymouth. £19.98 for the set. Then found identical in Go Outdoors for £13.48, and they included extra sets of blocks.
Won't be going to Evans again in a hurry...


----------



## mjr (16 Sep 2017)

DCBassman said:


> New brake blocks/ carriers at Evans in Plymouth. £19.98 for the set. Then found identical in Go Outdoors for £13.48, and they included extra sets of blocks.
> Won't be going to Evans again in a hurry...


Actually identical? Which brand? Go Outdoors is JD Sports so some care required IMO, like Sports Dreck and Wilkinson's. Which reminds me, I bought a YBN chain and Alhonga V blocks in Wilkinson's, both in own brand packets.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Sep 2017)

mjr said:


> Actually identical? Which brand? Go Outdoors is JD Sports so some care required IMO, like Sports Dreck and Wilkinson's. Which reminds me, I bought a YBN chain and Alhonga V blocks in Wilkinson's, both in own brand packets.


Identical in every respect I could see. Name was Clarksomethingorother.


----------



## Fonze (16 Sep 2017)

Funkier thermal winter tights ..
Rode all last year with Under Armour but these Funkier tights are superb ..
Very close fitting and great support , the inside pad is very comfy too ..


----------



## Jason (16 Sep 2017)

Under armour base layer and ronhill track pants


----------



## kiwifruit (18 Sep 2017)

2 Elite custom race plus stealth bottle cage for the Orbea..


----------



## jayonabike (18 Sep 2017)

Not for the bike but for me. A long sleeve jersey, bib shorts & leg warmers


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Sep 2017)

DCBassman said:


> New brake blocks/ carriers at Evans in Plymouth. £19.98 for the set. Then found identical in Go Outdoors for £13.48, and they included extra sets of blocks.
> Won't be going to Evans again in a hurry...



Evans will price match other retailers, even the much discounted prices of Wiggle, chain reaction etc.
I bought two chains from two different Evans stores in London yesterday both price matched to Wiggles price. One from £19.99 down to £8.88 saving £11.11 and the other from £14.99 down to £6.99 both less than half the original Evans price. Find what you want in Evans then google the price elsewhere to show them.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Sep 2017)

As well as the two chains I bought yesterday for two bikes I also ordered an 11 speed chain for the Roubaix from Wiggle at 6:30 last night. Just picked it up from my cllect+ site 100 yards up the road. Didn't pay any extra for quick delivery just standard free and I picked it up 19 hours after ordering it on a Sunday evening.


----------



## gbb (19 Sep 2017)

I've procrastinated long enough, it's my wife's birthday(bear with me, I will get there) and I've gone to the Chinese takeaway for our tea....next door is my LBS. I've been aware my chains getting far too long in the tooth for ages but keep looking online for a bargain...yes, I'm a tightwad.
Enough....in my LBS...what 10 speed chains have you got ?
Tiagra, £21.99, probably full retail price..?..thatll do thanks.

Strike while the opportunity is there, good price or not, sometimes you just get fed up of messing about, just do it.


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Sep 2017)

Lauf Grit forks,Halo Vapour 29er superdrive tubeless wheels,Schwalbe X-One tubeless tyres,SRAM cassette and chain.


----------



## Saluki (19 Sep 2017)

Bar tape for the new steel roadie. Bar tape for @BottomCrank's steel roadie, while I was at it.
It's arriving in 2 deliveries. Back order on the red tape. I wonder if I will get 2 haribos


----------



## Saluki (19 Sep 2017)

User said:


> If you do, you have to share....


Wiggle have emailed that the red bar tape is out of stock so have cancelled it and will refund that bit of the order. Heigh ho.


----------



## Philhh (20 Sep 2017)

4 continental 4 season 25mm tyres.I often ride on my own -punctures are a pain especially in winter-so I decided as I am having to have a little lay off due to medical concerns to make sure the when I got back on my bikes (2)- but one at a time-that I wasn't going to get upset with punctures so I replaced the Giant tires and the VictorIa zaffiro with these-a bit early in terms of wear -but as puncture proof as I think I can get.The other tires I'll keep for a sunny day-or something


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Sep 2017)

A new chain and cassette for the hybrid.

Yes, it is finally going back on (and off) the road...


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Sep 2017)

Altura Cruisers for the colder months.

I took my triban to my LBS after the chain kept on jumping off the small ring. I may need to replace it but i may just go for a complete new crankset


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2017)

Two sets of cleats. 
1 set of SPD's and 1 set of SPD-SL
Fitting shall take place tomorrow, test rides Tuesday.


----------



## iancity (26 Sep 2017)

Fly 6 (Fly 12 will hopefully follow in the new year)
Crud mudguards
Chain wear tool
Tool bottle
Coming Thursday, Wiggle I love you :-)


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Sep 2017)

New Deda road bars, deda stem and a easton carbon post.


----------



## jowwy (28 Sep 2017)

48t narrow wide chainring for the turbo bike


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2017)

3 bike stand, which is going to be cut to make a 2 bike and a 1 bike stand. The former to take when caravaning the latter for when bike washing.


----------



## the stupid one (28 Sep 2017)

An _extraordinarily_ bright green waterproof jacket (Altura Mayhem) and two packs of Park Tools patch kits from Wiggle, as well as several Aldi bits.


----------



## bpsmith (28 Sep 2017)

Replacement lower headset bearing and Ultegra 6800 callipers for Bike 2. The Bianchi styled FSA Gossamer calipers are not in the best of condition after a few Winters.

Bargain Deda 120mm stem for a Bike 1. Going to give it a try as deliberately bought a snaller aero frame and it’s ever so slightly too short. It’s a White stem, so should be interesting. Will be a live it or hate it moment, but it’s cheap so not worried.


----------



## LiamW (29 Sep 2017)

80mm stem for my winter bike, old one was just too much of a stretch.

Also bought a 13/28 Miche Campag cassette.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Sep 2017)

Possibly a new mech hanger for the 901 later.


----------



## iancity (29 Sep 2017)

How can you 'possibly' buy something? either you have, or you haven't ?


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Sep 2017)

iancity said:


> How can you 'possibly' buy something? either you have, or you haven't ?



By talking about the future as my post suggests. 

As the moment of possible purchase is now in the past it pleases me to inform the house that my mech hanger was straightened out and no purchase was necessary.


----------



## iancity (29 Sep 2017)

So you have bought nothing then. And posted in the "what have you bought for the bike today" thread.That you have bought nothing.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Sep 2017)

iancity said:


> So you have bought nothing then. And posted in the "what have you bought for the bike today" thread.That you have bought nothing.



aaaahhhh, just remembered I did buy two big cans of GT85 for four quid. But other than that, pretty much.


----------



## iancity (29 Sep 2017)

haha saved at the last minute. Aldi special by any chance ?

:-)


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Sep 2017)

iancity said:


> haha saved at the last minute. Aldi special by any chance ?
> 
> :-)



Yep, 2 pairs of merino base bottoms too. See what they're like. I've got 5 dhb merino base tops and they are excellent if pricey at over £30. Well worth it though.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Sep 2017)

Not for the bike but for me on the bike - left my cycling glasses with the optician for reglazing to the new prescription. I do have a spare pair that I can use in the meantime.


----------



## the stupid one (30 Sep 2017)

Topeak Hexus II multi-tool. I thought I should have something with a chain tool included. Solid-looking piece of kit with 18 functions, no instructions, and an acre of packaging. Sorry, 0.404686 hectare of packaging. 

EDIT: Beautiful pdf guide downloaded from Topeak's website. *That* thing is a chain hook, _that_ thing is an air pressure release button, and that thing gets stones out of horses' hooves.


----------



## Randombiker9 (1 Oct 2017)

Better bike pump (Floor pump with gage) as my current one was bad.  (was only £9,99 (RRP was £24.99) pump ) saved £15) GOOD BARGAIN


----------



## mjr (2 Oct 2017)

Used my last rim tape yesterday so of course another one falls to bits today ... so more rim tape.

Also mail-ordered a tasteless 1980s jersey for a period-correct ride, a longer SA 3-speed axle and matching indicator and a vacuum-mount bench vice to make life easier.


----------



## jayonabike (2 Oct 2017)

A new 10 speed chain and quick link, 2 bottom brackets and a new set of lights for the weekend bikes as mine decided to pack up on yesterday’s ride (my commuting lights are too bright for group cycling, these are more to ‘be seen’ on the winter weekend rides.)


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Oct 2017)

A usb chargeable helmet light and a usb chargeable rear light. I also bought a bike stand that fits to the rear QR on my road bike. It's great.


----------



## freiston (2 Oct 2017)

This weekend, I bought my bike a washing-up basket from B&Q - £8.00!

I've fitted a Racktime Snapit mounting fitting to it - so it attaches and releases from the top of my pannier rack. I'll post a picture later.

Pictures:


----------



## Threevok (2 Oct 2017)

A 30L bag bought off the WIsh app. 

Only cost £13.00 posted (from China) and is surprisingly good quality too


----------



## HLaB (3 Oct 2017)

My 2 year old Leyzne strip pro battery failed on me last winter so I thought I'd get a replacement. Ive been browsing for a while but never pushed the button but I saw this today and after reading the road.cc review I acted on impulse. The battery life doesn't look the best but its usb rechargeable, the review says it can go on aero posts and its supposed to be group friendly, it was at an ok price https://www.rutlandcycling.com/accessories/lights/niterider-sabre-80-rechargeable-rear-light_380205


----------



## jayonabike (3 Oct 2017)

I’ve ordered a work stand. I borrowed a mates when I built up my single speed a few weeks ago and it made the job so much easier. I’ve been meaning to get one for a while now and as I’ve ordered a couple of bottom brackets and chains for 2 of my bikes it seemed as good a time as any to get one. I went for the Park Tools PSC-10.


----------



## bpsmith (4 Oct 2017)

Been using the PCS-10 for 2 years now. Superb bit of kit. Albeit very hefty. Just one word of warning, after you’ve had it for a while.

Do not pull the top half up hard if it sticks. It unsticks and flies up fast, resulting in a rather large bump on the forehead! Lol


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Oct 2017)

Sram hydraulic hose(current front is too short for the Lauf forks),Park spoke wrench,pre-glued tube patches and some Torq gels and bars including Adnams shandy ones.


----------



## HLaB (9 Oct 2017)

HLaB said:


> My 2 year old Leyzne strip pro battery failed on me last winter so I thought I'd get a replacement. Ive been browsing for a while but never pushed the button but I saw this today and after reading the road.cc review I acted on impulse. The battery life doesn't look the best but its usb rechargeable, the review says it can go on aero posts and its supposed to be group friendly, it was at an ok price https://www.rutlandcycling.com/accessories/lights/niterider-sabre-80-rechargeable-rear-light_380205


Came today and on first impressions I'm very happy


View: https://youtu.be/mhDlQlZBPuM


----------



## carlton88 (9 Oct 2017)

New bar tape and vintage style hoods for my Carlton.

Fitted these yesterday. Two minutes after fiddling with the bar tape and getting it as best as I could a gust of wind blew the back gate into the bike and knocked it out of its stand. And, guess what, the only thing slightly scuffed was the tape. I ask yer!


----------



## rivers (9 Oct 2017)

Just bought a 500 lumen light. Cheap Amazon special for £13. Figure added with my bikehut Halfords light, it should be plenty bright enough when I'm headed to and from work in the dark.


----------



## mjr (12 Oct 2017)

Yet more narrow-profile puncture patches. I seem to use about 30 of the smallest size to every larger patch, thanks to Norfolk's flints and the ubiquitous car crash debris.


----------



## Jason (12 Oct 2017)

park tools chain cleaner , now where is my fairy liquid?


----------



## Johnno260 (12 Oct 2017)

Garmin Varia UT800 and I love it!


----------



## rovers1875 (14 Oct 2017)

Brooks Swift saddlle and matching leather bar tape


----------



## iancity (14 Oct 2017)

*Shopping Basket*

Price
Quantity




Bike Book: Complete Bicycle Maintenance by James Witts
Hardcover
In stock
Eligible for FREE UK Delivery
This will be a gift This is a giftLearn more
 
£12.54



1





Garmin Out-Front Bike Mount for Garmin Edge GPS Bike Computers - 1 Pack by Garmin
Usually dispatched within 2 to 4 weeks
Eligible for FREE UK Delivery
This item is exclusively for Prime members.
Gift options not available. Gift options not available.Learn more
 
£5.49

1





Topeak Turbo Morph G Mini Pump - Silver by Topeak
In stock
Eligible for FREE UK Delivery
This will be a gift This is a giftLearn more
 
£28.99

1





Altura Men Micro Fleece Gloves, Black, Medium by Altura
Temporarily out of stock
Eligible for FREE UK Delivery
This will be a gift This is a giftLearn more
 
£16.29

About to press buy, notice the gloves are out of stock, and the mount takes 4 weeks :-(


----------



## Jenkins (15 Oct 2017)

Needed some Park puncture repair patches as I'd used the last of the shed stock a couple of weeks ago. Turns out Tweeks have them for £1.90 and to get free delivery (over £9) I brought 5 packs - the idea being that I can put the new ones in the bikes' saddle bags and keep the old ones in the shed for home repoairs.


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Oct 2017)

This week I have mostly been buying;

Hope purple retainer ring and seat-post clamp for the other half's Kona
Hope black retainer ring for the XLS
Madison Trail shorts and Roam gloves from work


----------



## jayonabike (17 Oct 2017)

Had to buy a few bits this week. First up is a new freewheel for the single speed, splashed out on a White industries ENO freewheel. 
I also bought a new KMC chain for the commuter bike
It’s time to winterise the Enigma so I bought a new set of tyres, went for Continental Grand Prix Gt’s. I’m also treating the enigma to some SKS raceblade clip on mudguards. 
A set of cone spanners, some grease & a bottle of wet lube completed the order.


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Oct 2017)

Some Hope stuff;

Floating discs






And a R4+ light for some upcoming off-piste commutes (hopefully!);


----------



## Too Tyred (20 Oct 2017)

Saddle bag, pump bracket and a quad lock mount. 

And.... cleats! Means I have to get shoes soon, I'm getting there just too chicken yet!!!


----------



## kiwifruit (20 Oct 2017)

Got rid of the Garmin and bought a Wahoo.


----------



## HLaB (23 Oct 2017)

Whilst fitting the bars on the tt bike yesterday I discovered again (Id forgotten) I needed mtb brake cables. So I picked them up from the Lbs today.


----------



## SuperHans123 (23 Oct 2017)

New bike, new grips, new mudguards.


----------



## Grumpy_Git (23 Oct 2017)

Moly CV grease for my grrrrr grrrrr grrrrr graunchy bottom bracket


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Oct 2017)

Not for the bike, but for the engine:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gripgrab-orca-overshoes-1/

Which will hopefully keep my feet warm and dry this winter...


----------



## HLaB (24 Oct 2017)

Found that the campagnolo gear cable wasn't long enough and the lbs didn't stock campagnolo cables so I ordered one and I was needing a pump after the 2 year old Lezyne failed so I ordered one to get free delivery. Before the Lezyne Lite Drive's failure I was quite pleased with it so Ive ordered a similar but more popular/reviewed version the Pressure Drive. Lol, I did buy brake cables at the LBS yesterday and went to fit them tonight to find the rear is about 10cm too short too so I've ordered a longer one too and to get free delivery I added a bottle of lube.


----------



## the stupid one (27 Oct 2017)

I foolishly dropped into the _Found A Bargain? Do Tell . . ._ thread, followed the trail of sweeties from there to the Planet X website, and ended up ordering over £100 of gear at just after midnight. Sober, before you ask. Lots of little bits, plus tyres, a saddle, helmet, seatbag, and a couple of gold-standard Masterlock D-locks.

And I just checked back and found a bunch more stuff I'd have ordered if I'd spotted it. Thanks a lot, Cyclechat.


----------



## Domus (27 Oct 2017)

Brooks Cambium C13. With cut out.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Oct 2017)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/found-a-bargain-do-tell.16260/post-5014199

2 pairs of these at £4.49 each. 24 hour special as they're back to £23 now. Not keen on the white but hey ho.


----------



## carlton88 (28 Oct 2017)

Used Campagnolo Centaur brake callipers to replace the original 1988 Weinmann 405 set on my Carlton.
White lightning clean ride chain lube and a can of GT85.
Set of Campagnolo brake blocks.
Bib shorts.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Oct 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Not for the bike, but for the engine:
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gripgrab-orca-overshoes-1/
> 
> Which will hopefully keep my feet warm and dry this winter...



And which still haven't arrived despite a promised delivery date of Thursday...has anyone else had issues with using a Doddle drop off point for Wiggle orders?

Don't get me wrong, it's not a huge problem, but Wiggle are normally so good with this stuff and often deliver earlier than the given date.


----------



## bpsmith (28 Oct 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> And which still haven't arrived despite a promised delivery date of Thursday...has anyone else had issues with using a Doddle drop off point for Wiggle orders?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's not a huge problem, but Wiggle are normally so good with this stuff and often deliver earlier than the given date.


Check out the Wiggle thread regarding not actually having stock.

Would log in to your account and check if they have just cancelled the order as that’s what they did with my Ultegra brakes.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Oct 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Check out the Wiggle thread regarding not actually having stock.
> 
> Would log in to your account and check if they have just cancelled the order as that’s what they did with my Ultegra brakes.



Funnily enough, I got a text mid-morning to say the order is ready to collect - however it's at the Doddle collection point near work so I'll pick it up on Monday.


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2017)

A 240v water pump.


----------



## Alan O (28 Oct 2017)

A pack of these, to make sausage butties for fueling tomorrow's ride...


----------



## gelfy666 (28 Oct 2017)

Matching bottle cages


----------



## bpsmith (28 Oct 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Funnily enough, I got a text mid-morning to say the order is ready to collect - however it's at the Doddle collection point near work so I'll pick it up on Monday.


Great. Chuffed it’s arrived for you! Nice to nab a proper bargain.


----------



## mjr (30 Oct 2017)

Alan O said:


> A pack of these, to make sausage butties for fueling tomorrow's ride...
> 
> View attachment 380610


Bizarrely, they're usually in the special food ghetto in one local supermarket (probably due to the dairy/gluten free) so I thought they were meatless imitation ones.


----------



## Onthedrops (31 Oct 2017)

Was doing a spot of shopping in Aldi with Mrs OTD last night. Cruising the central aisle (like most blokes do) I came across their bike stands. Long story short, the bike now parked and presented perfectly in the garage. 
A cracking bit of kit for a good price. No more leaning for my bestie. Did consider buying a couple more for my others but Mrs OTD put her foot down stating our garage was not a bike shop!


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 Oct 2017)

S/H Sp dynamo/Halo rim front wheel off the shop manager.

Not technically bought yet but have a Supernova rear dynamo light and Hope bar-ends for the Robinson plus some Mucky Nutz bottle cap bar-ends and random(ie sample) bar tape for the XLS.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2017)

After a stint of bike related purchasing abstinance, I succumbed to the temptation of a full sized Fibre Flare rear light from Cycle Surgery
https://www.cyclesurgery.com/p//fibre-flare-rear-light-P5124027.html?colour=133


----------



## Alan O (31 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> Bizarrely, they're usually in the special food ghetto in one local supermarket (probably due to the dairy/gluten free) so I thought they were meatless imitation ones.


Funnily enough, I didn't even notice the dairy/gluten label until I found that photo of them.


----------



## HLaB (31 Oct 2017)

I decided now the clocks have changed to get a new front light. It was a choice between the Cateye Volt 400 and Volt 800 as I have been very happy with my Volt 300. Opted for the 400 in the end mainly because of the recharge times


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Nov 2017)

Picked up two of the FWE Roubaix Long Sleeve LTR Jerseys today.

The material isnt as thick as my castelli thermal jerseys but the fleecyness is still quite nice. Would pair well with a L/S baselayer.


----------



## Justinitus (9 Nov 2017)

HLaB said:


> I decided now the clocks have changed to get a new front light. It was a choice between the Cateye Volt 400 and Volt 800 as I have been very happy with my Volt 300. Opted for the 400 in the end mainly because of the recharge times



Same here, although I went with the Volt 800 as I’m starting to enjoy night rides along the canal so the extra lumens might come in handy. 

The Volt 300 has been brilliant, but the bike was in the boot of my car on Tuesday when someone rear ended me at 30mph - car withstood it surprisingly well but sadly the bike sustained a couple of nasty chips/dents and my Volt 300 was split in two!


----------



## Biff600 (9 Nov 2017)

A new Garmin.


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Nov 2017)

Hope district rear light.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Nov 2017)

As I have been using my Altura pro gel’s for gardening 
Had to invest in a nice warm replacement, hands were cold on yesterday’s ride.
Hope these do the job  Lady GT Thermo glove.
Also ordered a set of Moon lights for my night rides 
They’re not here yet.


----------



## BSOh (12 Nov 2017)

The wrong tubes arrived yesterday. Schrader instead of presta  (although I usually order for my hybrid which is Schrader in defence)


----------



## bpsmith (12 Nov 2017)

Got a Stages Ultegra 6800 G2. First test ride today was very interesting, albeit on a very poor weather day. Was with two mates and we had agreed that it would be a very chilled spin.

Did have a few little moments where I put the hammer down just to get used to the data. First impressions are that this is the ideal device for my analytical brain.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Nov 2017)

A Marathon Greenguard tyre. I didn't go into Halfords intending to buy a tyre but at £18 it worked out cheaper than I've seen it on the internet (by the time postage is included) so I'm happy to have a spare one ready for when I need it.


----------



## Biff600 (16 Nov 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Got a Stages Ultegra 6800 G2. First test ride today was very interesting, albeit on a very poor weather day. Was with two mates and we had agreed that it would be a very chilled spin.
> 
> Did have a few little moments where I put the hammer down just to get used to the data. First impressions are that this is the ideal device for my analytical brain.



Stock up on batteries, my Stages crank eats them for breakfast, dinner AND tea !!!

Apart from that, they are excellent


----------



## bpsmith (16 Nov 2017)

Biff600 said:


> Stock up on batteries, my Stages crank eats them for breakfast, dinner AND tea !!!
> 
> Apart from that, they are excellent


I do have a few Panasonic ones in stock luckily. Cheers for the heads up though. Always good to hear from those with experience.


----------



## Andy_R (16 Nov 2017)

I bought my bike a packet of pork scratchings and a bottle of Guinness. It didn't appreciate them, so I had them instead.


----------



## Mireystock (17 Nov 2017)

Yesterday, an Exposure Joystick 12 helmet light. I will report back, apres 1st trip out with it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Nov 2017)

Just ordered some new lights from Tredz, NiteRider Swift 350/Sabre 50 Combo USB Rechargeable Light Set. Meant to be £55, reduced to £35 then added a discount code to get them for £30. 

Got to wait a few days until they arrive. Patience isn’t my strong suit.


----------



## DCLane (19 Nov 2017)

Not bought for, but bought: a NeilPryde Nazare - 2016 model with Shimano Ultegra 6800. I'd promised myself a 'decent' bike if I could ride again and saw this for sale in September. It went off sale but re-appeared this week and I bought it today:






It was up at the top end of my budget but hopefully will be worth it. If not, it'll become my son's new training / back-up race bike.


----------



## arch684 (19 Nov 2017)

A new work bench,4 drawer tool box and a park tool wheel truing stand


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Nov 2017)

A set of Shimano 8 speed trigger shifters for my Ribble. The cheap gripshifters I fitted are horrid, very stiff to turn.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (19 Nov 2017)

I ordered a new track pump. Hope it lasts as it's predecessor: 16 years.


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Nov 2017)

Not for the bike but for me;

Madison road race gilet
Rapha winter cap
Rapha chamois cream
Rapha summer(ha!) arm 'covers'
This Is Cambridge Omloop socks and Epic Jersey

And possibly some Pro-Viz overshoes if they fit the Northwave and Giro cross shoes.

Still waiting to order Supernova front and rear dynamo lights when the shop puts an order in.

And from e-bay a Liv saddle for the Trek Singletrack as it's now the better halfs' bike and some schraeder to presta valve hole adaptors for the dynamo wheel to see if I can run it tubeless.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Nov 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Just ordered some new lights from Tredz, NiteRider Swift 350/Sabre 50 Combo USB Rechargeable Light Set.



My new lights arrived today. Nearly blinded myself when switching them on to test . 

Build quality seems good and and they look as if they’ll be secure - I didn’t like how the rear lights attached to the seat post for some sets I looked at, just with an elastic band, more or less. 

Got the Niteriders fully charged and can’t wait to try them out.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2017)

Some replacement 2900mah AA's rechargeable batteries from 7DayShop.
The sets I have been using have lasted a good couple of years and have only just started to not charge properly. So that ain't bad.


----------



## pjd57 (21 Nov 2017)

Overshoes.
Never tried them before , but thought I'd try them.
Well it gets a bit wet in Glasgow sometimes.


----------



## Mireystock (22 Nov 2017)

Mireystock said:


> Yesterday, an Exposure Joystick 12 helmet light. I will report back, apres 1st trip out with it.




Night became day ! Excellent, very light too, I had to keep checking it was still attached to the helmet as it felt so light. (Pun intended.)


----------



## Nibor (24 Nov 2017)

TRP Hylex drop bar hydraulic brakes ordered on Sunday on Ebay from Sunny Taiwan arrived today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2017)

Riser bars for the Specialized Hardrock, handlebar bag for the Trek 600, from the bike co-op, all close to same vintage as the bicycles.


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Nov 2017)

Well, not quite for the bike, more for the biking: a new bottle of Butt Shield and some cheap leg warmers from Heart Sports. 
Ordered Friday lunchtime, arrived this morning, sorry yesterday morning now it's Sunday!


----------



## MrPie (26 Nov 2017)

New wee bit shorter stem for the Colnago. Garmin Vector left pod broke, so treated myself to a new one.....however, Tredz website said ‘despatched in 1-2 days’ but when ordered they frustratingly changed it to 7 days.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Nov 2017)

A new front tyre for the hybrid.
Shwalbe Marathon. £20 supplied , fitted and brakes tweeked.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2017)

Some cable clips


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Nov 2017)

Supernova front and rear dynamo lights to go on the Robinson,with the Exposure Strada and B&M rear should be set for winter commutes.

Last thing will be a matching rear Halo White Line rim to go with the dynamo front sp/White Line;just have to decide on the hub,heart says Hope head says Halo.Can then keep the Archetypes for better weather.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Nov 2017)

Entry to next years Vale Vélo Sportive.
I seem to have clicked on the 'Epic' 100 mile ride after swearing last time that I wouldn't be riding that distance again...


----------



## DCLane (4 Dec 2017)

A Continental Sonderklasse tubular track tyre - £80  - for my youngest's track bike. He's worn the front tub out. 

It better be good


----------



## ORrecumbent1 (6 Dec 2017)

Well, I didn't buy it but, had a neighbor just give me a little singe kid bike trailer to pull behind the recumbent. Does that count?


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Dec 2017)

3M helicopter tape, braided cable cover for the dynamo cable off the 'bay and some brass cable adjusters from Donhou.

Oh and got some Jagwire Elite brake cables at staff rates.

All for the Robinson

Also a change of plan regarding wheels, will swap the front Archetype on to the SP hub although not until early next year.


----------



## DCLane (10 Dec 2017)

Quite a bit:

- DuraAce 9000 rear derailleur for a 2018 build
- A pair of BR561 brakes for the Eastway
- A pair of Ultegra 6800 pedals
- A Niterider 450 USB rechargeable light
- Rear Shimano Claris derailleur for parts store / Eastway
- Uvex FP5 helmet as a spare

Not bad for just over £135 spent.


----------



## mjr (12 Dec 2017)

I was dithering about whether I could fit 42-622 Continental Nordic Spike tyres on a particular bike and whether I wanted to try Continental again anyway when someone put a pair of new 30mm Schwalbe Winters on ebay for about £40, so I bought them instead.


----------



## mgs315 (12 Dec 2017)

Couple of sets of Ultegra 6800 pads for the Triban 500. The current OEM set are getting a bit worn (never good anyway!) and I had a scary moment on the last club run so time for some new pads but the Triban comes with all in one sets to I needed a cartridge style setup for future proofing (I hope to keep it as a winter/commuter and get a Canyon Endurace CF 8.0 as the bit of fun).


----------



## daisyj (5 Jan 2018)

Schwalbe Durano Plus tyres, currently warming on the radiator for fitting tomorrow. I have very small hands and weak thumbs! I'm hoping tyre levers will help.


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Jan 2018)

Topeak multi-tool and carbon seat post from CRC

Carbon disc fork for the Robinson from Condor.


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Jan 2018)

Keo pedal plates from HK cycling


----------



## mgs315 (7 Jan 2018)

Decided sod it, may as well pick up a speed/cadence sensor and HRM for the Garmin. Want to seriously look at fitness training this year (though I can’t quite justify a power meter yet!)


----------



## Biff600 (7 Jan 2018)

Not specifically for the bike, more of an indirect purchase.

Booked a hotel in Llanberis so I can chase this years goal of cycling up (and down) Snowdon.

And what will be a 550 mile round trip to cycle 12 miles or so !!!


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jan 2018)

I've brought my bikes another companion! 

Yesterday I went to Decathlon and a couple of other shops at Lakeside to have a look around. While I was there I popped into Halfords and they had an ex display Voodoo Bizango 29er which was reduced from the current clearout price of £500 to an in store price of £400 and it was in my size! Out came the British Cycling card and my debit card and I became the owner of said bike for the princely sum of £360. I've also ordered a few bits from CRC like mudguards and some yellow Wellgo V8 copy pedals to go with it.


----------



## vickster (9 Jan 2018)

Not today but in the last week...
Pannier rack
Cross levers
Bartape
Bottle cages

For the bike that’s arriving in the next few days


----------



## bpsmith (9 Jan 2018)

Got a Castelli Gabba 3 SS Jersey for a steal. Always wanted one but £150 was rather a lot. They literally had only one in Black and in my size at £59.99. Price rise to £89.99 as soon as I ordered. I had a £45 voucher as a Birthday gift from a few friends collaboratively, so spent £14.99.


----------



## Threevok (10 Jan 2018)

(For me more than the bike) A new pair of Endura Gridlock II waterproof trousers, which are getting rare as hens teeth, since they got discontinued.

I don't like any of the new offerings from Endura in this department


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jan 2018)

I bought a pair of Planet X winter overshoes on sale at £10. They are Velcro rather than zip so should last a while. Fingers crossed for some warm feet!


----------



## pjd57 (10 Jan 2018)

Went out for winter gloves.
Saw some on Sports direct website
Just wanted something big to go over the top of my usual ones.

Got to their shop to find .....nothing.
You need to order them , then pay an extra fiver to get them delivered to the shop.

Shove that big Mikey.


Still it got me on my bike for a few miles there and back along the canal path.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jan 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Went out for winter gloves.
> Saw some on Sports direct website
> Just wanted something big to go over the top of my usual ones.
> 
> ...



I bought some ski gloves from Decathlon that do the job nicely, if that helps.


----------



## froze (13 Jan 2018)

I went and spent a ton of money today...for 2 screws for my pannier rack to fasten onto my frame...total cost...$0.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Jan 2018)

Got these for a tenner. Size up from my usual small. Great with a thin tight pair underneath.


----------



## ChrisEyles (14 Jan 2018)

New track pump as the old one now slips on presta valves at high pressure (and will go in the boot for MTB duty). New bar tape for Mrs Chris's Dawes Galaxy. New jockey wheel for rear derailleur, and new brake blocks and cables for the MTB I keep at work. Just got to find some fettling time to fit them!


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Jan 2018)

SKS Raceblade longs to go on my TCR, hopefully... ready for an audax at the end of January.


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Jan 2018)

Gusset 8-speed chain and SunRace cassette for the Trek commuter.


----------



## jowwy (15 Jan 2018)

Been ill since Saturday - so today I bought a Radial esker 3.1 27.5 mtb frame, so over the next 10ish months I will acquire the parts required to build it up as a winter throw around the trails bike...........I only need wheels and forks, I already have the rest in my man cave


----------



## Threevok (18 Jan 2018)

AEST conventional 1 1/8 headset (blue)
Hope QR seat clamp (30.0mm Blue)
Shimano
Shimano HG30 Chain

oh and some TF2 Wetlube and a Surly 22t cog for the single-speed


----------



## Maenchi (18 Jan 2018)

3chains & a couple of innertubes.


----------



## booze and cake (18 Jan 2018)

Some vintage Met Police driving sunglasses from eBay, circa 1984, so I can cycle around on my shiny new Eddy Merckx looking like Ponch out of CHiPs


----------



## mr_cellophane (18 Jan 2018)

Bought 4 brackets and used a couple of old planks of wood to make 2 shelves in my shed. So I can actually find bike bits now.


----------



## mgs315 (18 Jan 2018)

mr_cellophane said:


> Bought 4 brackets and used a couple of old planks of wood to make 2 shelves in my shed. So I can actually find bike bits now.



Ah I just keep buying duplicate bits so I’ll eventually find one of them. Your idea may be slightly less expensive mind!

Bought some grease to re-lube my hub bearings. Had to sort a free spinning freehub the other day (just bodged it for now with a rag and a load of WD-40) but had no proper grease so used some chain lube to tide me over til today. The hub is god awful (as are the wheels) so I’ll probably keep an eye on eBay for some used FR7s or something.

In the meantime I may as well strip the front one for shoots and giggles.


----------



## Diz (18 Jan 2018)

Looking at venturing across The Channel or getting away for a couple of days at a time so ordered a saddlebag to fit just the essentials, tshirst, shorts etc hopefully it'll do the job and won't be too bulky!


----------



## kipster (18 Jan 2018)

After going through a couple of Bottom brackets recently (FSA BB-4000), I've just ordered a Praxis BB along with a Praxis Alba Chainset. also a selection of bar tape for my sons bike.


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Jan 2018)

Not bought yet but have a Brooks c15 cut-out 'on loan'.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (19 Jan 2018)

My Saris Bones 3 came today!!! Previously loved and in excellent shape from Ebay, I got such a bargain!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Jan 2018)

Bought two days ago and delivered today - Tortec Transalp Disc Rear Pannier Rack Rear Black and Giant City Pannier Bag 20L Black from Tredz. 

Very happy with them. Fitted nicely to my 27.5” MTB. I look forward to testing them out.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2018)

2 inner tubes..


----------



## Specialeyes (19 Jan 2018)

Some new chroming on some 70-year-old cranks, from Hockley Enterprises, Southend. *happy dance*.












Bianchi Cranky



__ Specialeyes
__ 19 Jan 2018


----------



## Elysian_Roads (19 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Bought two days ago and delivered today - Tortec Transalp Disc Rear Pannier Rack Rear Black and Giant City Pannier Bag 20L Black from Tredz.
> 
> Very happy with them. Fitted nicely to my 27.5” MTB. I look forward to testing them out.


Do let us know how they work out @RealLeeHimself. Wondering about luggage solutions for my mtb. Cheers.


----------



## mjr (20 Jan 2018)

New rear tyre for the road bike. The old one had worn thin enough it had no pattern left and was puncturing on flints too easily.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jan 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Do let us know how they work out @RealLeeHimself. Wondering about luggage solutions for my mtb. Cheers.



Will do. They fitted perfectly straightaway.

Bag - https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-City-Pannier-Bag_70711.htm
Rack - https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Tortec-Transalp-Disc-Rear-Pannier-Rack_36833.htm

I was worried when I ordered the rack about the size as it said it was for 26” wheels and I have 27.5”, but there’s lots of clearance above the wheel. The rack doesn’t come with any reflectors or lights. There is a space for screwing either of these on though. 

The Giant City bag is a little fiddly to attach and detach, but I like that to be honest as it’d take a thief an extra minute to take off the bag from the rack which _could_ make all the difference in stopping the blighter. There are 8 Velcro straps. The material appears to be a laminated fabric for water resistance / waterproofing (proof is in the pudding). The opening flaps are the length of the bag from top to bottom (seal with Velcro), and the length of material between the two saddle bags forms a handle so you can carry it around with you. Each saddle bag has one corner shortened to stop your heels catching when peddling. There is a small reflective strip sewn into each bag end for safety where you can also clip some cheap Iights on. I also think the piping is reflective too. And lastly, there are plastic inserts for the bottom of each bag to help hold the shape. 

I’ll report back after a road test.

I also got £5 discount for spending over £30 using the code TZESU5OFF.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jan 2018)

A Sram pg 1050 cassette, a park sr1 chain whip, park rotor truing tool, park home mechanic pedal wrench, and an x tools cassette remover from wiggle so a decent price.

Guess what I'm doing next week.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (20 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Will do. They fitted perfectly straightaway.
> 
> Bag - https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-City-Pannier-Bag_70711.htm
> Rack - https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Tortec-Transalp-Disc-Rear-Pannier-Rack_36833.htm
> ...


Cheers for this @RealLeeHimself . 

Actually have also been looking for some panniers to go on the runabout as well, ones that could stay on pretty much all the time so could grab some shopping when out doing errands. Usually limited to just a rucksack, and am the master of buying more than I can carry back in it! 

These look like a set that might well do that job, be a little more theft proof, but not be so expensive a loss if a inconsiderate individual did have them away or even the whole bike.....

Thanks for the code as well. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (20 Jan 2018)

Finish Line Wet Lube and Fenwicks cleaner.


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Jan 2018)

Not entirely sure if this counts but l bought the idea of putting a bike together from scratch....then l sold the idea to myself. Or vice versa, Q E D !
Ive made a start as this lot arrived yesterday  Any comments , complaints or commiserations with be taken note of and inwardly digested !


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Jan 2018)

In the last two weeks:
105 group set in silver
R650 brakes
Silver seat post
BB cable guide 
Two silver bottle cages

All I need now is handlebars (can't decide on nitto randonneurs, noodles or ritchey classic) and stem - in silver, of course.


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2018)

8 x wall hangers. I'm having a rearrange of my fleets storage to have them all in the same place and to make them easily accessible.


----------



## Biff600 (20 Jan 2018)

Postman Pat was kind enough to deliver me a pair of Endura Hummvee MTB shorts that I ordered yesterday from Tredz, excellent service from the company as I hadn't stipulated or paid for one day delivery.

Whats with the bags of sweets in with the packaging though ? 

Am I being groomed ???????


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Jan 2018)

Biff600 said:


> Postman Pat was kind enough to deliver me a pair of Endura Hummvee MTB shorts that I ordered yesterday from Tredz, excellent service from the company as I hadn't stipulated or paid for one day delivery.
> 
> Whats with the bags of sweets in with the packaging though ?
> 
> Am I being groomed ???????


If you need ask you probably are


----------



## vickster (20 Jan 2018)

A spanner! For attaching light mounts to racks. The nice lad at Halfords took one off an old rack for me, told me I needed an 8mm spanner so bought this to reattach to the Ti rack. Just the job for £4.29. Apparently the 9mm one is good for derailleur bolts

http://www.halfords.com/workshop-tools/tools/spanners-wrenches/halfords-professional-ring-spanner


----------



## DCLane (20 Jan 2018)

Garmin cadence and speed sensor for my 13yo's race bike
2 sets of Swisstop brake pads
A new track chainwhip
and an 8 speed chain to hit the £100 at Chain Reaction before a 10% BC discount.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I bought a pair of Planet X winter overshoes on sale at £10. They are Velcro rather than zip so should last a while. Fingers crossed for some warm feet!


I found them great for a while then for some reason the toe kept on lifting off (maybe it was the shape of my feet/shoes :-/ )

As to what I bought for the bike today, I don't know if it counts as bought for the bike but I've just bought my club membership. I do hope they let me back in, they have done for the last 6 years but BC makes out you are buying a new club membership and not renewing


----------



## the stupid one (22 Jan 2018)

Damn you, Planet X, and your evil mailing list.

Clicked the link to have a look (just a look - _very_ definitely!) at the titanium bikes, then foolishly followed a pop-up to the sale, then thought about my last ride . . . and ordered gloves and a cap and more gloves, another pair of gloves (my son has started nicking them) a chain brush, and a couple of wall hangers.

Paid. Realised I'd forgotten something very expensive which I need to pay for and that I have no income currently. D'oh.


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Jan 2018)

the stupid one said:


> Damn you, Planet X, and your evil mailing list.
> 
> Clicked the link to have a look (just a look - _very_ definitely!) at the titanium bikes, then foolishly followed a pop-up to the sale, then thought about my last ride . . . and ordered gloves and a cap and more gloves, another pair of gloves (my son has started nicking them) a chain brush, and a couple of wall hangers.
> 
> Paid. Realised I'd forgotten something very expensive which I need to pay for and that I have no income currently. D'oh.


Oh dear, an all to familiar scenario leading to very funny feeling in pit of stomach


----------



## mjr (22 Jan 2018)

Two 1/2" x 1/8" 3-piece quick links for £2 from The Range.


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> Two 1/2" x 1/8" 3-piece quick links for £2 from The Range.


The Range l had forgotten that aladdins' cave ....nothing like that in rural France l fear !


----------



## bpsmith (22 Jan 2018)

Ultegra 6800 11-25 11 speed cassette at Merlins Cycles. Already cheap at £39.99, but a further £5.99 discount applied at checkout, plus I had another £5 discount from the excellent loyalty scheme when I spent £50. Winner!


----------



## Heigue'r (22 Jan 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Ultegra 6800 11-25 11 speed cassette at Merlins Cycles. Already cheap at £39.99, but a further £5.99 discount applied at checkout, plus I had another £5 discount from the excellent loyalty scheme when I spent £50. Winner!



11-25 6800 ultegra cassette
Kmc x11 chain

Nice 1 @bpsmith ,have been meaning to treat the bike to some new bits.


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2018)

For the van Nic, a silver seatpost (£15, couldn’t justify £161 for Ti) and a couple of 28mm tyres


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Will do. They fitted perfectly straightaway.
> 
> Bag - https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-City-Pannier-Bag_70711.htm
> Rack - https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Tortec-Transalp-Disc-Rear-Pannier-Rack_36833.htm
> ...



Had my first ride out today with the new pannier rack and bag, so I’m reporting back as promised.

After a 12-mile ride, the rack is solid and still bolted tightly to the frame, no loosening at all.

The bags performed well. They were completely filthy by the time I returned home, but cleaned up nicely due to the laminate on the material. The recessed corners stopped the heels of my feet catching on the bags. The long bag lids helped keep everything inside dry. The Velcro straps held true throughout including over some very bumpy ground keeping the pannier bags firmly in place on the rack.

All in all, I’m very pleased with both rack and bags. A great buy and very easy to fit.


----------



## mjr (23 Jan 2018)

Another camera handlebar mount. With all the adaptors I've already amassed, I will soon own every combination of clamp style, diameter and camera fixing known to man!


----------



## Biff600 (23 Jan 2018)

One red and one green grip for the MTB 



......................................once a sailor etc


----------



## ADarkDraconis (23 Jan 2018)

Not for the bike per se, but a snuggly new balaclava for me to wear while on the bike! Does that count? Lunch break shopping trip well spent.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (23 Jan 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Not for the bike per se, but a snuggly new balaclava for me to wear while on the bike! Does that count? Lunch break shopping trip well spent.


Dangerous territory, the lunch break shopping trip, @ADarkDraconis! Have a new Decathlon store five minutes walk away from the office. Too easy to pop in and browse. Luckily it's relatively small so doesn't hold the full range.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (24 Jan 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Dangerous territory, the lunch break shopping trip, @ADarkDraconis! Have a new Decathlon store five minutes walk away from the office. Too easy to pop in and browse. Luckily it's relatively small so doesn't hold the full range.


 I agree wholeheartedly! This one is a local shop called Ernie's and there are about 4 of them, their smallest is right down the road from my work. It is better for my pocketbook too bad their biggest one is two towns over.


----------



## kingrollo (24 Jan 2018)

pro 4 endurance tyres for winter bike - which is proving a very expensive winter bike !


----------



## Elysian_Roads (24 Jan 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> I agree wholeheartedly! This one is a local shop called Ernie's and there are about 4 of them, their smallest is right down the road from my work. It is better for my pocketbook too bad their biggest one is two towns over.


I look on the bright side though. I don't think I could ever top what a former colleague did. Went out to buy some shoes and ended up buying a new house.......


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Jan 2018)

Handlebars arrived today [silver ritchey anatomics- they were only a tenner so if I don't like them I can always move them on], stem should arrive tmoz, a silver planet x cnc jobbie, also ten spuds from ebay.
And today I finally ordered the last piece of the puzzle, a silver (see the theme here?) seat clamp, so all ready to build my new ride


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Jan 2018)

For the rider not the bikes.

Was in that Laahnden yesterday and had time to spare so nipped in to the Rapha store to see what was left in the sale there and ended up with these two;

Brevet insulated jacket and cross short sleeved jersey







Also picked up a couple of their Camelback brevet bidons(that's three new ones after getting a Freebie one at Core Bike Show on Sunday(along with Hope mug,bottle opener and calendar plus an HT pedals t-shirt).


----------



## Threevok (25 Jan 2018)

SealSkinz Open-sole-neoprene Overshoes

They were cheap and the Q&A made me chuckle

Q : "Hello, I would like to ask is it sale in pair or like a single shoe cover?"

A: "They come as a pair.
Which is useful because most people who ride bikes tend to have two feet."


----------



## mjr (25 Jan 2018)

Threevok said:


> SealSkinz Open-sole-neoprene Overshoes
> 
> They were cheap and the Q&A made me chuckle
> 
> ...


 People with one or zero feet cycle too! Bad sealskinz!


----------



## mjr (25 Jan 2018)

Today's purchase was a Hoy rotating bell for the folding bike to replace the one I broke overusing it at RideLondon. Clamp diameter is 25.4mm in case it helps anyone.


----------



## Threevok (26 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> People with one or zero feet cycle too! Bad sealskinz!



I don't think it was SealSkins who answered the question. I think it was member of the public - on CRC


----------



## Elysian_Roads (27 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Had my first ride out today with the new pannier rack and bag, so I’m reporting back as promised.
> 
> After a 12-mile ride, the rack is solid and still bolted tightly to the frame, no loosening at all.
> 
> ...



Thanks again for this @RealLeeHimself . Just bought the Giant City Pannier Bags from Tredz to go on the utility bike, and as these were £26.99, added a Topeak bracket for £4.99 to be able to switch the saddle pack between the other bikes. That took me over £30 spent that enabled me to use the Tredz spend over £30 & get £5 off using code TZESU5OFF offer. Which was nice.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jan 2018)

Biff600 said:


> One red and one green grip for the MTB
> 
> 
> 
> ......................................once a sailor etc



Is there any port left?

Let's pass green to green.


----------



## rivers (27 Jan 2018)

New wheels. DT Swiss, I forget the model off hand. Nice and light coming in at 1475g. Going to stick some continental gp4000 iis on them as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2018)

Some lightly used 26" fenders for the Raleigh Project, at the bike co-op. I believe they are SKS.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jan 2018)

Yes, they are SKS.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jan 2018)

cube attention sl frame
2 x sets of mavic crossrides 650Bs
1 x shwalbe rocket rons
1 x wtb horizons
1 x carbon forks
6 x 650b inner tubes
1 x seatpost
1x seatpost clamp
1x zee crankset c/w bb
2 x sram etap replacement hoods
1x wtb saddle

i think thats it


----------



## MiK1138 (29 Jan 2018)

New Garmin As my old Garmin leapt to its death from my bars and was subsequently squeeshed by the traffic behind me


----------



## MiK1138 (29 Jan 2018)

jowwy said:


> cube attention sl frame
> 2 x sets of mavic crossrides 650Bs
> 1 x shwalbe rocket rons
> 1 x wtb horizons
> ...


So basically a bike


----------



## Biff600 (29 Jan 2018)

3 x spare tubes for the road bike
Tyre sealant for the MTB
Wet lube 'cos it was cheap


----------



## jowwy (29 Jan 2018)

MiK1138 said:


> So basically a bike


Parts for a bike.....already have the di2 group set


----------



## Threevok (31 Jan 2018)

Replacement frame for my cracked GT - Brand new On One Inbred 26 vertical dropout in Pearl White 

Not many left, if anyone still wants one


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jan 2018)

It's payday so time to get a few bits in stock ready:
SKS Raceblade Longs
105 5800 12-25 cassette
SRAM PG1050 12-25 cassette
Halo sports wash


----------



## Jason (1 Feb 2018)

£35 and turned up today 
https://www.alpkit.com/products/love-mud-confucius

They will be going on the Rapid 1 - I like to be different :-)


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Feb 2018)

400mm 25.2 seatpost for an old hybrid that I'm riding again.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2018)

Lidl have got their little LED backup bike lights in again. I think they are excellent value and always handy to carry if there is any chance of coming back after sunset or in poor visibility. I bought another pair for the price of ... £1.79! 

The front light is definitely 'to be seen by' rather than any use to light up the road. Both lights have steady and conventional flashing modes, but they also have a very eye-catching 'burst flashing mode'. 

I will probably use 2 pairs on my bike so one pair can act as backup for the other.

The lights use 2xCR2032 type batteries each. Those batteries can be quite expensive if you pay full price for single cells but you can get them cheap on eBay - e.g. 20 for £2.49.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Feb 2018)

Just ordered a garden spray bottle , since a few folk on here recommended them for bike cleaning.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Just ordered a garden spray bottle , since a few folk on here recommended them for bike cleaning.


I used to use one when I lived at my previous address and a friend bought one after seeing me use it. They are very handy if you don't have a hose.

I have a permanent hosepipe set up in the back yard at my new address though. I just discovered that my mudguards were clogged with dry mud from my last ride but a couple of blasts from the hose soon had them cleared out ready for today's ride.


----------



## KneesUp (2 Feb 2018)

I've just bougth a new (secondhand) 24" wheel bike for the kid. I say 'bought' - it was basically given away: I've been looking on eBay for something suitable for a while but nothing has come up nearby, so I asked at a local shop that sometimes has secondhand bikes outside, and he dragged a 24" out the back saying no-one wanted it because it has no suspension (the kid didn't want suspension anyway) so I could have it for a tenner. It looks hardly used, but has a few shed-scratches, but the kid is adamant that she likes it looking like that and doesn't want it painted - so we've been on eBay together and bought some bits to smarten it up. The mudguards came yesterday, the new cranks should come on Monday (it was ridiculously high geared for a kids bike - who puts a 48 on a kids bike?) and she doesn't like the thumbies so I picked up an as-new Revoshift twist grip thing from the local bike recycling place - her last bike had grip shift so she wanted that again. The tyres look a bit cracked so I'll pick up a new set on the way home today, and it's good to go.


----------



## kiwifruit (2 Feb 2018)

New 80mm stem for the Orbea, originally swap from 110mm to 90mm but still a bit overstretched so will try a 80mm.


----------



## mgs315 (4 Feb 2018)

Set of Shimano 501s. Grit and rubbish hasn’t been too kind to the rims and freehub of the crappy OEM wheels that came with the Triban so figured I’d do a wee upgrade for peanuts at the same time, especially as I’ve talked myself into not going n+1 for at least another year. Apparently they are a vast improvement over the stupidly heavy current rims so looking forward to Tuesday when they turn up.

It’s also a reward for me being able to make it up a local hill relatively comfortably whilst still on the 39t middle cog of the triple crank as opposed to almost dying on the 30t when I started riding the bike. (Second fastest time this year so far too yay).

EDIT: Update. Mmmmmmmmmm smoooth. Slightly wider rims make for slightly wider tyres even with the same 25cs so even smoother ride (plus better aero and faster acceleration). Even the freehub sounds nicer. Happy chappy here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2018)

A Blackburn rack for the Facet Biotour 2000. This one is vintage, so old it's stamped _Jim Blackburn. _I also have wider bars, a downtube shifter set, and a few other bits and bobs.


----------



## kiwifruit (4 Feb 2018)

A tube of loctite 248


----------



## HLaB (4 Feb 2018)

Run of the mill stuff a new chain, cassette, chamois cream and teflon grease and hopefully a little bag of Haribo too


----------



## bikingdad90 (4 Feb 2018)

A set of two rear guards. One to fit to the front with a bridge (and cut down) so I can have a long guard up front and the rear to fit as normal. 

Just need to put my 32c gatorskins back on to replace the 25c BTwins which I found too narrow but worked with previous guards.


----------



## jowwy (5 Feb 2018)

32t front chainring - hopefully the last piece of the jigsaw


----------



## Threevok (5 Feb 2018)

jowwy said:


> 32t front chainring - hopefully the last piece of the jigsaw



I hope it's not the one I sold on eBay. 

If it was and had I known it was you, I would have given a discount


----------



## jowwy (5 Feb 2018)

Threevok said:


> I hope it's not the one I sold on eBay.
> 
> If it was and had I known it was you, I would have given a discount


i believe it was from snail uk........


----------



## Threevok (5 Feb 2018)

jowwy said:


> i believe it was from snail uk........



Oh that's OK then


----------



## Hedgemonkey (5 Feb 2018)

Some cables and bar ends to complete all the parts needed to convert from drops to flat-ish bars in an attempt to cure the numb thumb and forefinger on my daily commute.
Typically though, it was so cold this morning, I couldn't feel any of my digits. .


----------



## roadrash (5 Feb 2018)

multi release spd cleats ..



£8.99 from hellfrauds


----------



## Justinitus (5 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Lidl have got their little LED backup bike lights in again. I think they are excellent value and always handy to carry if there is any chance of coming back after sunset or in poor visibility. I bought another pair for the price of ... £1.79!
> 
> The lights use 2xCR2032 type batteries each. Those batteries can be quite expensive if you pay full price for single cells but you can get them cheap on eBay - e.g. 20 for £2.49.



Thanks for the heads-up ColinJ, I bought 2 sets this morning and for what they are they’re excellent value! Bought one set in lime/orange as a spare rear light for the Toughroad and the front light fits nicely on top of my Kask Mojito helmet. The other set in pink/blue is for my newly acquired but previously unloved Dahon Curve (aka Clown Force One... as it came with a humongous honk honk horn on it!) that I’m currently rebuilding for guest/town use. 

Screwfix have a pack of 2 x CR2032 batteries reduced to 49p at the moment so I got a couple of packs on my way home for spares.


----------



## Domus (5 Feb 2018)

Two pairs of Aztec V-Brake Plus inserts. Winter riding takes it's toll.
Had a mechanical on Sunday, chain came off and jammed off the smallest cog. Struggled to keep bike upright whilst removing back wheel to free it. Two cyclists went past ignoring my plight. Anyway with all my pushing and pulling I must have cocked up the rear brake and one side was rubbing all the way home. I thought I was just tired  Upshot was all pads nearing their limit so new pads all round.


----------



## pjd57 (7 Feb 2018)

A new bell.

Since a lot of my runs are on the canal, not having one is a problem.

Not as big a problem as extending dog leads though.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (8 Feb 2018)

pjd57 said:


> A new bell.
> 
> Since a lot of my runs are on the canal, not having one is a problem.
> 
> Not as big a problem as extending dog leads though.



Or those Carbon poles that seem to reach across the canal and into the next County.


----------



## User169 (9 Feb 2018)

Well arrived today. Silca tool roll with boa closure. Totes poncey!


----------



## bpsmith (9 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> Well arrived today. Silca tool roll with boa closure. Totes poncey!
> 
> View attachment 395197


It’s a slippery slope now!

Started with that and now have numerous Silca items. None of them anything but top quality.


----------



## Alberto Balsam (9 Feb 2018)

A pair of Lezyne lights from Merlin as they were on offer. I only went in to but a light for my helmet.. 35 Quid for the lot


----------



## Elysian_Roads (11 Feb 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Just ordered a garden spray bottle , since a few folk on here recommended them for bike cleaning.


Thanks to @pjd57 and @ColinJ, a garden spray bottle. This one from Wilko, 8ltrs hand pressurised. Wasn't
bought today but has been in use to clean two bikes. Really useful solution for those without an outside tap, plus provides a reasonable spray in those hard to get places. 8ltrs enough volume to clean two bikes, one so dirty it had tide marks!!!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Feb 2018)

2x 2.4 Mavic Quest XL tubeless tyres..increased wetty grippyness


----------



## pjd57 (12 Feb 2018)

An OXYLED rechargeable light set, model BL01 from Amazon.

Haven't fitted them on either bike.
They're officially Spares.

Look decent.
Look great for the discounted price my Mrs found them at. £8 .


Edit to say they're back up to £13 but still good quality for the money.


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2018)

A set of old 1970s rubber block pedals for my 1970s Tracker project. Cow horn bars next.


----------



## bpsmith (14 Feb 2018)

Scosche Rhythm+ HRM. I hate my chest strap so gone with this for use on forearm. It’s ANT+ for my Garmin and Bluetooth for linking to AppleTV for Zwift.

Also bought an AppleTV 4K so I can relocate the AppleTV 4 to the garage for Zwifting.

Love the AppleTV’s. Very good media player and cheapest way into Zwift on the big screen too.


----------



## SuperHans123 (16 Feb 2018)

Giving me a bit more bar real estate on the hybrid.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (16 Feb 2018)

New fenders and a rear rack so that if it is a smidge warmer and keeps above freezing this coming week like the weatherman says I can start my new commute! I wanted silver but all the little LBS by my work stocked in my size was black, I'm sure they will still look nice.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (17 Feb 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> New fenders and a rear rack so that if it is a smidge warmer and keeps above freezing this coming week like the weatherman says I can start my new commute! I wanted silver but all the little LBS by my work stocked in my size was black, I'm sure they will still look nice.



Ugh, so the rack has to go back today. The supports on it were too short, it must've been made for a bike with smaller wheels (you think the guy at the shop would've told me). Back to the store if I get a lunch break today...


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (18 Feb 2018)

Innertubes. A screw went straight through the centre of my tire.


----------



## Heigue'r (18 Feb 2018)

Some brake pads and a pair of glasses.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (20 Feb 2018)

Ok, Axiom rack taken back today and exchanged for a Topeak with higher clearance to fit with fenders (it's not as pretty, but hopefully works.) Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dec66 (20 Feb 2018)

New wheels for the Mongoose.

It has Alex Rims PC19's on it, but the freehub pawls are shot on the rear, which is also as kinky as a Tory peer. It's also going to need a new chain and cassette, and it just so happens that my new generic wheelset comes with a Shimano 8 speed cassette (12-32).

So, when they come, off with the old, take the discs off, stick them and the cassette on the new ones, and down to the LBS for gear service, new chain and new cabling.

I'm possibly investing too much in what is essentially a pub bike these days, but hey.


----------



## Threevok (21 Feb 2018)

dhb Slice 30L Rucksack for me

Hope QR Skewers (Blue) for the "inbred" build


----------



## Biff600 (21 Feb 2018)

Nothing for the bike, but I have just bought a Gibson Les Paul to keep me occupied while the swelling in me knee goes down


----------



## Leodis (21 Feb 2018)

20 bottles of Kwaremont beer and 10 bottles of Omer beer.. Getting ready for the classics..


----------



## Justinitus (27 Feb 2018)

Bought the Giant Toughroad a baby brother, a 2018 Diverge E5 Sport. Fancied a drop bar bike for ages but couldn’t get comfy on anything due to back/nerve/arthritis issues... until I tried a Diverge :-)


----------



## HLaB (27 Feb 2018)

I ve no idea how many miles my wheels have done but in the two years Ive had them that bike has done 12,000 miles. I think the first year they were winter wheels but they came through winter better than the summer wheels and this year theyve been 99% used. So I figured out it was best to buy another set before my lejog attempt. So Ive orded some Hunts but folk tell me they are not the best when it comes to delivery


----------



## mgs315 (27 Feb 2018)

Not the bike but for me. Set of Castelli arm warmers (though it may be a while til I use them looking at the forecast..) and 30 more SIS Go apple gels.

Annoyingly I’m now working the next 6 Sunday days at work so no cycling club related shenanigans for me any time soon. I guess it’s back to the turbo/spin/road intervals.


----------



## iancity (27 Feb 2018)

need a new pump and this seems the best reviewed...

Red Bontrager High Pressure Turbo Charger Pump - https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06XTNVR99/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A7RY801TTJ476&psc=1


----------



## derrick (28 Feb 2018)

Just ordered a Wahoo, fed up with the garmin.should arive Thursday ready for the weekend.


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Feb 2018)

derrick said:


> Just ordered a Wahoo, fed up with the garmin.should arive Thursday ready for the weekend.



Thought I'd be doing the same but got the 520 working with a reset after shutting itself down on Sunday;will probably go the Wahoo route though if the Garmin has any more glitches.


----------



## derrick (28 Feb 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> Thought I'd be doing the same but got the 520 working with a reset after shutting itself down on Sunday;will probably go the Wahoo route though if the Garmin has any more glitches.


It arrived today, just setting it up, initial setup is different to the garmin, if you want turn by turn navigation you have to use ride with gps, it's a bit of faffing around but i soon got my head around it, just need some descent weather to try it out.


----------



## 3narf (28 Feb 2018)

For my Lee Cooper project:

Another tin of Wilko's Spa Blue enamel
Wilko's aluminium bottle cage
Shimano BB
Tektro brake levers


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Mar 2018)

derrick said:


> It arrived today, just setting it up, initial setup is different to the garmin, if you want turn by turn navigation you have to use ride with gps, it's a bit of faffing around but i soon got my head around it, just need some descent weather to try it out.





If the 520 behaves itself may look at a proper mapping unit to use on long rides/touring etc;but if it keeps playing up may go the Wahoo route,been pleased with the Tickr HRM which has been more stable than the Garmin one I used before.


----------



## derrick (1 Mar 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> If the 520 behaves itself may look at a proper mapping unit to use on long rides/touring etc;but if it keeps playing up may go the Wahoo route,been pleased with the Tickr HRM which has been more stable than the Garmin one I used before.


Am looking forward to trying it out, i only bought it as one of the girls in the club was using one, we where riding in Spain there where a few people using garmins, but it was the Wahoo that got every turn spot on.


----------



## bpsmith (1 Mar 2018)

Not a purchase that I will enjoy, although gutted to say so, but bought these on behalf of my Brother. Fantastic bargain!

He ended up paying £983.97 after 10% discount in store, plus a further 8% off with Leisure Card through work.

Strangely, the Black decal front wheel has been dropping in price each day this week, and back up to over £700 today. Timing is everything!


----------



## mgs315 (2 Mar 2018)

For me, not the bike today. Castelli cycling cap and fluorescent overshoes because I felt like it and pay day.


----------



## derrick (2 Mar 2018)

Not for me, it's my wifes birthday so i bought her a pair of these https://www.huntbikewheels.com/coll...season-aero-road-wheelset-1420g-28deep-22wide
I fitted some for a mate earlier in the week, they looked and felt like really good value for money wheels. Not sure whether to go tubeless, am looking into it, need to speak to a few more people before deciding, she is looking forward to trying them.


----------



## DCLane (3 Mar 2018)

Bought this for my 13yo as a replacement for his winter Formeula 700, soon to be on sale: edit - SOLD before being on sale! I'm collecting tomorrow. Sorry @biggs682 as I know you had one on sale but it's local and a bargain:






And we're picking up this on Monday, to be built into a replacement for his Giant TCR training bike:






Oh, the joys of growing children


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2018)

@DCLane that looks like a nice one , although they are a bit heavier than others , I like them .


----------



## HLaB (3 Mar 2018)

derrick said:


> Not for me, it's my wifes birthday so i bought her a pair of these https://www.huntbikewheels.com/coll...season-aero-road-wheelset-1420g-28deep-22wide
> I fitted some for a mate earlier in the week, they looked and felt like really good value for money wheels. Not sure whether to go tubeless, am looking into it, need to speak to a few more people before deciding, she is looking forward to trying them.
> View attachment 398274


I ordered their slightly deeper rims a the start of the week. My mate says Hunts delivery is poor and they're constantly delaying how did you find it?
I went for the tubeless fit a few friends of mine are tubeless including a former national vet champ and I have a tubeless disc which I've been happy with (a bit of a mess but then fit and forget). My only worry on a road bike is because I'm getting no p'tures I leave them on a tad too long beyond that I can't see an issue.


----------



## JhnBssll (3 Mar 2018)

The first of my edge-mount out front stem mounts arrived today, this one was for the Roubaix. Fitted in minutes but still have some time to wait until the Hammerhead Karoo arrives to sit on it  I wish I'd bitten the bullet and ordered it a bit earlier but you never know with these things. Ordered a longer mount for the Bianchi so I can fit it to the lower 2 stem bolts for a slightly more aero setup 













Edge-mount Roubaix



__ JhnBssll
__ 3 Mar 2018


----------



## derrick (3 Mar 2018)

HLaB said:


> I ordered their slightly deeper rims a the start of the week. My mate says Hunts delivery is poor and they're constantly delaying how did you find it?
> I went for the tubeless fit a few friends of mine are tubeless including a former national vet champ and I have a tubeless disc which I've been happy with (a bit of a mess but then fit and forget). My only worry on a road bike is because I'm getting no p'tures I leave them on a tad too long beyond that I can't see an issue.


Delivered the day after i ordered them, good communication with them, can't fault the company, am still deciding what way to go, but tubeless is looking good,


----------



## Vantage (4 Mar 2018)

Ordered a pair of problem solvers v brake travel agents.
I'm going back to my trusty drop bars as I just don't like the flat ones but I need to keep the v brakes so I can stop the bloody thing. My 11 year old daughter has stronger hands than me atm.


----------



## browny (4 Mar 2018)

Ordered a joe blow 2 track pump,1 pair of woolie boolie socks.


----------



## SuperHans123 (4 Mar 2018)

2x Blackburn Mars rear light. £2.99 each delivered from Tredz, absolute bargain!


----------



## BianchiVirgin (4 Mar 2018)

Not bought exactly but shipped it off down the road for a shock and fork service. Will have it back in a few a days.


----------



## Justinitus (5 Mar 2018)

A clearance saddle bag for the Tern, 2 x Elite stealth black bottle cages and a multi tool for the Diverge. All from Merlin and despatched with tracking details within an hour.

2 x Camelback Podium Dirt bottles (with the rubber caps) in smoke stealth from Cyclestore. 

Need a mini pump for the Diverge, but still undecided. Feel a trip over to Avon Valley Cyclery for a gander is in order!


----------



## HLaB (5 Mar 2018)

I don't know if it really makes much difference but when Ultegra R8000 came out I upgraded my crank to a 4 bolt 172.5mm 6800 cranks at a decent price to make the cranks on all my bikes the same length. The crank I got was a 52/36 perfect for round here but my idea was that Id swap the rings for a 50/34 if any big rides came along. I bought the 34t ages ago but only just got round to getting the 50t tonight. I ordered a new chain too (the cassette is only a few 100 miles old so should be OK). So I should be good to swap it over when they arrive, if not I'll swap my old 175mm 6700 (50/34) crank back in.


----------



## Nibor (6 Mar 2018)

A set of open pro on tiagra 36 spokes from Rose bikes for my latest build for the bloater that I am


----------



## Low Gear Guy (8 Mar 2018)

Yesterday my new Carradice bar bag arrived. I already have the klik fit mounting in place so I am ready to go.


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Mar 2018)

Nothing,,,,,

,,,but I may have been pricing up a new bike build.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (8 Mar 2018)

Going to collect my new Bianchi Sempre Pro on Saturday morning. Looking forward to that. Shop phoned me today. "Where would you like the bike delivering to? It's all packed and ready". Me "eh?. I'm collecting. I don't want it posted. I only queried posting in case I couldn't make it on Saturday". Them "Oh....mutter mutter...unbox....see you Saturday......". 
Can't win.


----------



## JhnBssll (8 Mar 2018)

BianchiVirgin said:


> Going to collect my new Bianchi Sempre Pro on Saturday morning. Looking forward to that. Shop phoned me today. "Where would you like the bike delivering to? It's all packed and ready". Me "eh?. I'm collecting. I don't want it posted. I only queried posting in case I couldn't make it on Saturday". Them "Oh....mutter mutter...unbox....see you Saturday......".
> Can't win.



That's pretty exciting! Looking forward to pics 

I received and fitted my second edge-mount today, this time for the Bianchi  I'm expecting the Karoo sometime in April 













Aria cockpit



__ JhnBssll
__ 8 Mar 2018






Got to admit I love the SuperZero bar and stem, super comfy and they certainly look the part


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Ok, Axiom rack taken back today and exchanged for a Topeak with higher clearance to fit with fenders (it's not as pretty, but hopefully works.) Fingers crossed!


The Topeak rack and bag system is superb, I've used it on several bikes for years (2 bikes with fixed racks and a 'clamp on' beam rack) they will take standard panniers but the slide/click Topeak top bags are the nuts.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Mar 2018)

Enjoy the Sempre Pro @BianchiVirgin. Had mine for a couple of years now and really enjoy it.

They stopped making it for a bit, but demand has it back on this years catalogue.


----------



## Justinitus (9 Mar 2018)

Justinitus said:


> 2 x Camelback Podium Dirt bottles (with the rubber caps) in smoke stealth from Cyclestore.



Well, the 2 bottles arrived today packed in a cheap, thin Jiffy bag with both bottles inside crushed. I would surmise poor handling by Royal Mail but hardly the best packaging to start with by Cyclestore. They’ve gone back.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (9 Mar 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Enjoy the Sempre Pro @BianchiVirgin. Had mine for a couple of years now and really enjoy it.
> 
> They stopped making it for a bit, but demand has it back on this years catalogue.


Cheers. It's a 2016 model. Brand new but heavily discounted. Matt black version. Unlike many, I'm not gone on the whole celeste color thing. With Ultegra.


----------



## bpsmith (10 Mar 2018)

BianchiVirgin said:


> Cheers. It's a 2016 model. Brand new but heavily discounted. Matt black version. Unlike many, I'm not gone on the whole celeste color thing. With Ultegra.


Funny you should say that. Mine happens to be Matte Black with Ultegra too.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (10 Mar 2018)

Collected earlier today and it looks great. Pics to follow if someone can guide me how to post, or from what platform is best. 
Also picked my 10 year old son a second hand Fuji hardtail. Should keep him going for a year or 3! Nice little bike and a lucky find. Spent a while adjusting a few things and swapping the bar for a smaller one.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Mar 2018)

BianchiVirgin said:


> Collected earlier today and it looks great. Pics to follow if someone can guide me how to post, or from what platform is best.
> Also picked my 10 year old son a second hand Fuji hardtail. Should keep him going for a year or 3! Nice little bike and a lucky find. Spent a while adjusting a few things and swapping the bar for a smaller one.


If the pictures are on the device you are posting from, just click on the "upload a file" button while composing your post and it'll allow you to select the files to attach.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (10 Mar 2018)

Oh, and forgot to say, I swapped the rather cheap looking FSA Gossamer brake calipers for slightly less cheap looking Ultegra ones picked up on t'interweb. 
FSA ones will be for sale imminently.


----------



## bpsmith (11 Mar 2018)

BianchiVirgin said:


> Oh, and forgot to say, I swapped the rather cheap looking FSA Gossamer brake calipers for slightly less cheap looking Ultegra ones picked up on t'interweb.
> FSA ones will be for sale imminently.


The FSA Gossamer brakes aren’t too bad, but I did notice a big difference in swapping to Ultegra on mine. People always suggest that it’s down to the pads. I tried the Gossamers with the new pads, the Ultegra calipers with Gossamer pads and then Ultegra calipers with Ultegra pads and the latter were definitely the best performing.


----------



## mjr (12 Mar 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> If the pictures are on the device you are posting from, just click on the "upload a file" button while composing your post and it'll allow you to select the files to attach.


Or it'll open a new tab, where you can select and upload the files, then close that tab and click More Options on the original tab and the files will appear attached to the post. It's a very strange system and it may work in yet other ways in other browsers.


----------



## DCBassman (12 Mar 2018)

Just ordered some Wellgo LU987U pedals and the appropriate spanner...


----------



## bpsmith (12 Mar 2018)

Some new shoes, helmet, bibs and SS base layer. Got to love the end of season sales combined with British Cycling discount at CRC, Quidco and 0% PayPal Credit. I had the cash sitting there, but rude not to pay over 12 months on 0%.


----------



## TigerT (12 Mar 2018)

New leg warmers as I lost weight and the old ones now fall down! Then I saw some gloves I liked..... Then on my way to the checkout picked up some overshoes. I only went in for a new rear light, which I forgot


----------



## browny (13 Mar 2018)

Bought for bike 105 spd-sl 5800 pedals.


----------



## Rustybucket (13 Mar 2018)

Splashed out on some new hoops for the winter bike, look like a bargain!


----------



## Hopey (13 Mar 2018)

TorTec ultralite pannier racks. Gonna try panniers.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Mar 2018)

The tool kit mentioned in this post - thank you, Cycleops!


Cycleops said:


> You could start off with one of theses, it’s got most of the basics: https://www.decathlon.co.uk/500-19-piece-bike-tool-set-id_8379660.html
> Add what you need as and when. I’ve got one, good quality.


Will add some cone spanners, pretty comprehensive otherwise.


----------



## DCLane (14 Mar 2018)

A couple of bits for the BeOne Raw Comp build:

Ultegra 6800 front derailleur - DuraAce wasn't worth the extra but it's DA rear derailleur and shifters with Ultegra 6800 brakes.
Ultra-light carbon steerer and top cap as it doesn't have a star nut in the forks. Found that out when fitting the headset top cone and spacers.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Mar 2018)

For me rather than the bike, 3 cycling short sleeved tops from Sports Direct. Absolute bargain - I got all 3 for £24 total!


----------



## JhnBssll (14 Mar 2018)

Airshot tubeless inflator - getting ready to go tubeless on the stumpjumper


----------



## gbb (17 Mar 2018)

Gone mad and brought a Park Tools PMP5 frame pump from my LBS, so not a bargain but a fair price (IMO) of £25.

I can be a tightwad but occasionally think...what the heck, let's have a good one (whatever it happens to be)


----------



## iancity (17 Mar 2018)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00JTC5DJ8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?
(cant post image)

ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/endura-hummvee-lite-jersey/





http://www.wiggle.co.uk/castelli-advantage-tee-blackblack-m/






Gone mad


----------



## DCBassman (18 Mar 2018)

Alivio RD-M410 rear mech, CS-HG41 8-speed cassette, Silver, 11-34T, X-tools cable cutter, Shimano gear cable set. Just a shame I've got to wait to do the work...but it is fun buying the bits!


----------



## jayonabike (21 Mar 2018)

This lot turned up 





Fikiz carbon bars 
Fizik carbon seat post
Fizik stem
Fizik Arione saddle
Fizik bar tape
SRAM force brake calipers
Swissstop pads
Conti Grand Prix GT tyres
Shimano brake cable set
Garmin out front mount 
All for my new build single speed


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Mar 2018)

Later on today I shall be buying these....


----------



## bpsmith (21 Mar 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Later on today I shall be buying these....
> 
> View attachment 400870


Very nearly bought those at one point. They look like they are quality rubber.

Only reason I didn’t buy was due to wider tyres now being preferable over narrower tyres, so not sure if the 23mm front is worth having compared to 25mm back?

Be careful when buying though, as the previous versions were 22mm front and 24mm back. There appear to be a number of sellers still selling these, or possibly just haven’t updated their websites in 2 years. Lol


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Mar 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Very nearly bought those at one point. They look like they are quality rubber.
> 
> Only reason I didn’t buy was due to wider tyres now being preferable over narrower tyres, so not sure if the 23mm front is worth having compared to 25mm back?
> 
> Be careful when buying though, as the previous versions were 22mm front and 24mm back. There appear to be a number of sellers still selling these, or possibly just haven’t updated their websites in 2 years. Lol



Thanks for the warning! I will be extra vigilent. I am still unsure whether they will be worth the savings in rolling resistance in comparison to the existing Espoir Sports that came as standard with the bike?


----------



## bpsmith (21 Mar 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Thanks for the warning! I will be extra vigilent. I am still unsure whether they will be worth the savings in rolling resistance in comparison to the existing Espoir Sports that came as standard with the bike?


That’s always a tough call.

Personally, I have used Hutchinson Equinox abd the stock Giant tyres at the lower end and Continental GP4000S, Specialized S-Works Turbo plus Vittoria Corsa G at the higher end. There may be a wattage saving (which I believe that there actually is), but there is also an increase in grip and comfort to consider. Grip is what, for me, inspires confidence and this increases your speed. No brainer.

I favour the Vittoria Corsa G with gumwalls. That for me is Free Speed right there.


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Mar 2018)

I just looked at the rolling resistance for the S-Works Turbo in comparison to the GP4000 SI and it seems the GP has less resistance? But I guess there's more to determining a faster tyre than JUST the rolling resistance?


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Mar 2018)

I am still not sure as I don't wear cleats to get 'clipped on' to the bike. I just wear trainers and have the toe clips on the end to slide my feet in as I start cycling. Few friends have said to get pedals and shoes instead as this may be a better upgrade than tyres. BUT I am so scared of being attached to the bike if something was to happen...They said that I can adjust the strength of the attachment to the pedals - but I am still unsure....any ideas?


----------



## mjr (21 Mar 2018)

Tyres have far more influence, as long as your pedals/shoe combination doesn't flex or excessively put pressure in a very small spot, which few do.

I've not clipped in for years. I don't see it as worth it because I don't race so I don't need the extra effectiveness in exchange for some efficiency and I definitely don't need a sideways fall when my ankle or knee locks (as they do occasionally) causing me to fail to unclip. Plenty of other people like them, though.

However, if you do clip in, most of the modern ones should release you readily enough once you hit the ground unless you deliberately set them very very tight.


----------



## mjr (21 Mar 2018)

Oh and back more on topic (sorry, didn't notice which tab I'd left open): I bought a reusable collapsing 12 fl.oz coffee cup which I suspect will be going on tour with me at some point so I can avoid wasting those plasticised paper ones that cafés seem to love now.


----------



## jayonabike (21 Mar 2018)

Another knock at the door and I was greeted with these






SRAM single speed brake levers
Shimano R550 pedals
White industries ENO freewheel


----------



## C R (21 Mar 2018)

Decided to try some slicker tires instead of the knoblies for the commute. Have ordered a cheap pair of 26x1.50 from ebay, let's see how they roll.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Mar 2018)

Some new disc brake pads for the rear on the slicked up for the road Forme mtb. Had done about 30 miles when all of a sudden it sounded like metal on metal. 500 yards from a lbs £15, rotors cleaned and pads fitted. Would do it myself but I was on the fly.


----------



## rivers (22 Mar 2018)

A pannier rack and set of panniers for my winter bike. My wife and I are potentially planning a bit of light touring later this year, and it wouldn't be fair to her to carry everything in her panniers. Plus a new cycle computer. I went with a lezyne micro computer as i can receive text notifications, so can see if the wife is trying to get ahold of me.

And my sister-in-law is bringing me these when she visits in August:


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Mar 2018)

Lidl bike maintenance stand, pannier bags, and track pump.


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2018)

A pair of Schwalbe Marathon tyres for my tourer, plus some new handlebar tape. Time to spruce her up a bit.


----------



## Heigue'r (22 Mar 2018)

A pair of photochromic glasses.Having only recently started wearing glasses,I can see the benefit of these over changing lens's.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (22 Mar 2018)

rivers said:


> And my sister-in-law is bringing me these when she visits in August:
> View attachment 401097
> 
> View attachment 401098



What, are they twins? You lucky sod!


----------



## rivers (22 Mar 2018)

BianchiVirgin said:


> What, are they twins? You lucky sod!


Yes :-p
I meant the jersey and shorts


----------



## HLaB (22 Mar 2018)

Popped to the LBS and picked up some Bar Tape :-)


----------



## Wixsteman (22 Mar 2018)

New saddle, shorts and water bottle all from decathlon


----------



## the_craig (23 Mar 2018)

Ordered a couple pairs of bibshorts and socks from D2D since it will soon be time to get the knees on display once again.

Also ordered a pair of straps to secure the wheels and pedals when using the car rack. 

The worst bit of it all is waiting on the chap at the door...


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Mar 2018)

New specialized 2fo clipless shoes 60% off from Evans.


----------



## jowwy (23 Mar 2018)

Sram etap hydraulic brakes...........


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Mar 2018)

jowwy said:


> Sram etap hydraulic brakes...........



Don't like the sound or cost of that.
Is there a failsafe system?
If it goes for a Burton do you lose all braking. Unlike two separately controlled brakes off one failed you'd have the other.


----------



## jowwy (23 Mar 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Don't like the sound or cost of that.
> Is there a failsafe system?
> If it goes for a Burton do you lose all braking. Unlike two separately controlled brakes off one failed you'd have the other.


Its two seperate brakes..........one for the front, one for the rear

Cost £300 each


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Mar 2018)

jowwy said:


> Its two seperate brakes..........one for the front, one for the rear
> 
> Cost £300 each



Ahhh, ok, wireless still? I saw the whole set up was £13,000 down from about £17,000.


----------



## jowwy (23 Mar 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Ahhh, ok, wireless still? I saw the whole set up was £13,000 down from about £17,000.


nope........£1300 who would spend 13k on a groupset

and yes wireless


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Mar 2018)

jowwy said:


> nope........£1300 who would spend 13k on a groupset
> 
> and yes wireless



Oh yeah, that's what I meant....my only excuse is I was in the bath....


----------



## jowwy (23 Mar 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Oh yeah, that's what I meant....my only excuse is I was in the bath....


its the best groupset i have ever used.......smooth as silk, easy to setup and runs like a dream, even with e road link and 42t cassette


----------



## JhnBssll (23 Mar 2018)

jowwy said:


> its the best groupset i have ever used.......smooth as silk, easy to setup and runs like a dream, even with e road link and 42t cassette



I'm torn between Red eTap and Dura-Ace Di2 for the Bianchi - do you have experience with both? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts, I know you've used Di2 in various guises as I've seen a few of your other posts... I've currently got SRAM Rival on one bike and Shimano Ultegra on the other and I think I prefer the SRAM... No experience with electronic shifting in any form as yet.


----------



## jowwy (23 Mar 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I'm torn between Red eTap and Dura-Ace Di2 for the Bianchi - do you have experience with both? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts, I know you've used Di2 in various guises as I've seen a few of your other posts... I've currently got SRAM Rival on one bike and Shimano Ultegra on the other and I think I prefer the SRAM... No experience with electronic shifting in any form as yet.


Yeh i have a rigid mtb with xt di2.....which is a great set-up due to the fact you can run a 46t rear cassette without any issues and shifting is pretty slick.

But if running a road bike then sram etap is the way to go. No wires, simple to set up, one button up, one button down and if battery runs low, you can switch front battery to the rear.

Both are awesome groupsets


----------



## slow scot (23 Mar 2018)

Needed two saddles, so bought two Charge Spoons from Mr Ribble. I did this on favourable Cycle Chat member reports. They look exactly what I want, but time will tell. Very good price and speedy delivery.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (23 Mar 2018)

A new Thule 598 rack from Tredz as they were on great discount. It's an updated version of the excellent 591. And a carbon frame protector rubber thingy. And a set of frame protecting sticky sticker jobs for the main tubes and chain stay.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (23 Mar 2018)

New tyre for thr best bike.
I detest spending money on boring, consumables. But it is coming to the end of winter, and time to refresh the drivetrain, brake blocks and tyres.


----------



## JhnBssll (23 Mar 2018)

I've got a 598, top rack 

I've got a few bits en route namely dhb leg warmers, new Oakleys and some bits for the new GPS unit when it arrives - wahoo sensors (speed and cadence), a storage bag and a strap to fix it to the bars in case it pops out of the mount for any reason. I had an email from Hammerhead earlier saying they're sending it out in a few weeks so thought I'd start collecting a few more bits ready


----------



## DCBassman (24 Mar 2018)

Set of brake cables and a chain, ready to redo the Scott.


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Mar 2018)

BianchiVirgin said:


> A new Thule 598 rack from Tredz as they were on great discount. It's an updated version of the excellent 591. And a carbon frame protector rubber thingy. And a set of frame protecting sticky sticker jobs for the main tubes and chain stay.


Thanks for that, I clicked on the link and found a Hollywood "over the top" rack that fits my car; I've been looking for something like this for ages!


----------



## iancity (24 Mar 2018)

Not bought yet, but looking...Fly12 CE mount, well, wont work is the best description, its loose and simply wont tighten so looking for a new mount. replacements are about £22 but could do with getting it out front and having a duo mount with the Garmin, they range from £8 (prob cheapo chinese stuff) to the one Cycliq make at £65 (for a mount, yes!). So trying to find something well reviewed and suits...hopefully will add to this thread tomorrow :-)


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Mar 2018)

Just ordered some Schwalbe Landcruiser Plus in 27.5” for the MTB. Should make me a hair quicker when on the roads / my efforts should take me farther without using as much energy. Got a bargain too which I’ll post on the appropriate thread. 

They should be here in about 4 days.


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2018)

I popped to a lbs earlier and got my self a chain whip but lol I forgot cleats so I've just ordered them from wiggle.


----------



## iancity (27 Mar 2018)

Well after much research and a lot of youhavetobekiddingthatmuchforamount decided just to go with the Cycliq duo mount for the Fly12. Was going to go for a cheapo one but read a load of bad reviews, then a mid price one but again a load of bad reviews, then a comparable price one but 1 review in the end that simply said he had gone down the route of buying the cheap one, then the mid price one, then the comparable one but wished he had just bought the original one in the first place did it for me...so £60 spent on a bit of plastic


----------



## BianchiVirgin (27 Mar 2018)

A second hand but nearly new Elite Qubo Smart Digital B+ trainer complete with a Fulcrum Racing 3 wheel. A snip at £200. Shimano 105 cassette en route from CRC. Collected this evening so I'll set it up tomorrow.


----------



## BSOh (27 Mar 2018)

New cassette, chain, cables inner and outer, bar tape and tyres ready for a spring clean and service. And a new long cage rear mech as I've gone for a wider cassette.


----------



## phillip scott (28 Mar 2018)

Brooks saddle, love it. Bit the bullet & purchased Northwave winter boots last Thursday from Wiggle £112, 3 days later they went back up to 185


----------



## I like Skol (29 Mar 2018)

You would not believe how I just struggled to find this thread! Resorted to google to find it in the end and, once located very quickly that way, then thought 'How the hell did I not find that?' 

Anyway, nice Mr Postman just dropped this in the porch......


----------



## I like Skol (29 Mar 2018)

Wow!

I had to take another picture of the inner packaging because it is real quality. The box is beautifully made and the surface is embossed to look like leather. I can tell these new XTR bits are going to be excellent and loads better than all that crappy XT stuff I used to use......


----------



## confusedcyclist (29 Mar 2018)

Wait, XT is crappy?


----------



## roadrash (29 Mar 2018)

Oh dear @I like Skol cant ride at the moment so hes buying parts.......this is going to get expensive


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Mar 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Wait, XT is crappy?


Does XT come in a faux leather box?


----------



## Onthedrops (29 Mar 2018)

Track pump a bit tired so plumped for a Topeak JoeBlow MaxII. 
Very good price at Wiggle.
Immediately tested and all's well.
Don't believe the blurb, would struggle to get over 100 psi with ease, but for me 90 psi in my 23mm tyres was easy.


----------



## broady (29 Mar 2018)

I can get 130 easily with the Joe Blow II pump in my 25mm tyres.
Fantastic pump


----------



## Onthedrops (29 Mar 2018)

broady said:


> I can get 130 easily with the Joe Blow II pump in my 25mm tyres.
> Fantastic pump


Haven't tried it out on my best bikes tyres yet. Hopefully it pumps them up easier.


----------



## I like Skol (29 Mar 2018)

I have a Joe blow pump and it gets to 110-120psi easily but I just looked and it seems the Max version is slightly cheaper and is rated to a lower pressure than the sport model.


----------



## si_c (30 Mar 2018)

New chain and cassette. I now have climbing gears, 11-34, instead of the 12-25 I have now.


----------



## Aravis (30 Mar 2018)

Newly arrived from Spa Cycles - a Calder saddle at the apparent bargain price of £39. A cassette and a couple of bottle cages took me comfortably into free delivery territory:















It's intended for my time-warp butterly-barred Raleigh Pioneer Tourer I acquired last year and have yet to use seriously. On my normal bike I've used a B17 since summer 2015 and it was the best saddle I've ever sat on from the outset. Wanting something that at least looks different, I was tempted by the Flyer, but the Spa range is about half the price of anything I'd want from Brooks at the moment, and that swung the deal.

After about 9000 miles the Flying Fortress looks pretty well-used, and has suffered on a couple of occasions when the bike has decided to topple over with my back turned. The Spa looks and feels totally indestructible, rather as a lump of granite does. I can't say I wasn't warned! In the end, I figured that my first road bike, a Viscount Aerospace, came with a saddle-shaped piece of aluminium thinly coated in hard plastic on which I rode for 5½ years, so I should be able to cope with a lengthy break-in and reap the rewards in the long run. But I think I'll try it first on my regular bike - the next instalment of the century a month challenge awaits.

As well as the goodies shown above, there was this little card inside the (very smart) bag:






I've heard of some extreme measures people have resorted to when breaking these things in, but I wasn't tempted to try that.

Being used to Chain Reaction and the like, I found the lack of communication from Spa a bit disconcerting. It seems they were waiting for stock, but the package did come eventually.


----------



## tincaman (31 Mar 2018)

4iiii left hand 105 crank power meter from Ribble, for £310, 18% off. Tried it out on my Bkool with Zwift, power readings are up on what Zwift was telling me before (as its estimated), the resistance seems to vary more quickly and smoothly from the Trainer too. Its no big deal to swap the crank between bikes too


----------



## C R (31 Mar 2018)

Got the saddle bag and multi tool kit from Lidle for £5.99, nearly got the helmet too, but my current one is perfectly serviceable still, so couldn't really justify it.


----------



## DCLane (1 Apr 2018)

Been to collect two pairs of unused wheels via eBay, in the back of beyond above Hebden Bridge:

Pair 1 - Roval Fusee Star with purple Michelin Pro Race tyres and a 10 speed Shimano 105 cassette:






Pair 2 - an unknown hub pair of 700c disc wheels with Zaffiro tyres and a 10 speed BBB cassette, KAP written on the freehub but no markings anywhere. They _may_ be unbadged Specialized Axis 2.0 or Alex disc wheels. Shimano freehub and the hub holes are oval:






Both cassettes and the tyres are also unused. And at a very decent price.

The disc wheels probably won't stay as I've no disc-equipped bike at the moment. But I'm curious what they are.


----------



## TigerT (4 Apr 2018)

Got a surprise today - A crossbar bag arrived in my postbox. I vaguely remember seeing it on instagram, really shouldn't click on these things when I'm tired or bored. It took so long to arrive I'd completely forgotten about it!

Also bought me some new Isodore echelon bib shorts and a sagebrush green top. Love them, so comfortable and they look very retro. Looking forward to road testing them at the weekend, weather forecast says it should be warm enough :-)


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2018)

I ordered 3 new chainrings for my Cannondale road bike (I put a Stronglight triple chainset on it a few years back). 

I had left the chain on too long and it had started to wear out the middle ring and cassette before I noticed so I decided to leave everything on through the winter and replace it in the spring. Winter is finally fizzling out so it is time to prepare the bike for the new cycling season. 

The other 2 rings might have escaped excessive wear - I'll take the rings off and have a good look at them. Hopefully, I will be able to put the new big ring and small ring in my spares box, but I will use them now if I have to.

I was going to buy Stronglight rings but Spa Cycles had their own-brand rings at a big saving so I opted for them instead. Just over £50 for the 3 rings - not a bad price, and I got half of it back from a £25 premium bond win in the April draw!


----------



## Treewisemonkey (5 Apr 2018)

A really gorgeous looking blue handle bar tape and one of those traffic mirror things you insert at the end of your handle bars.


----------



## mikeymustard (5 Apr 2018)

Exciting delivery - 3 rolls of insulating tape (woohoo!). Fully expecting the large roll I've mislaid to turn up now


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Apr 2018)

New jockey wheels for the CX. Can't complain, the originals did 9200 miles in all weathers


----------



## jowwy (5 Apr 2018)

New carbon mtb forks
38t narrow wide chainring
Lots of spares like tubes, co2, etc etc
And performance coffee


----------



## vickster (5 Apr 2018)

Wahoo Elemnt


----------



## C R (5 Apr 2018)

jowwy said:


> New carbon mtb forks
> 38t narrow wide chainring
> Lots of spares like tubes, co2, etc etc
> And performance coffee
> ...


I'm going to have to Google that coffee now.


----------



## mgs315 (6 Apr 2018)

Bought a companion for the bike in the shape of a whole new bike. Giant TCR Advanced 1 Disc 2018.

Just hope it arrives. Was from Triton cycles with a price that seemed too good to be true..


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2018)

The entire UK at OS Explorer for Viewranger. Actually, that's a fib - I didn't buy it, t'was a freebie.


----------



## Brandane (6 Apr 2018)

New crankset, bottom bracket, chain, and cassette - but as it's an older bike (only 6 or 7 years, but that seems to mean redundant parts now) with a 9 speed triple drivetrain, I had to order the crankset from Rose bikes in Germany! 
It's a Specialized Secteur and as it's still in very good condition I reckon it was worth spending about £100 on it. It is Sora, but with a hollowtech BB so presumably similar to what used to be called Tiagra. Better than the original octalink stuff that came off it anyway.
Whilst I was at it, I gave it a good clean up too. Well pleased with the result......


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2018)

My new chainrings have arrived. I haven't fitted them yet but am impressed by their nice appearance and low weight. They have ramps and pins to aid shifting. If they last as long as they are supposed to then I will be very pleased with them.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Apr 2018)

Set of cone spanners completes my minimalist tool kit.


----------



## Heigue'r (6 Apr 2018)

mgs315 said:


> Bought a companion for the bike in the shape of a whole new bike. Giant TCR Advanced 1 Disc 2018.
> 
> Just hope it arrives. Was from Triton cycles with a price that seemed too good to be true..
> 
> View attachment 403161



Lovely looking bike in the flesh,the promo pics dont do it justice...good prices allright.Has anyone dealt with Triton before?


----------



## mgs315 (6 Apr 2018)

Heigue'r said:


> Lovely looking bike in the flesh,the promo pics dont do it justice...good prices allright.Has anyone dealt with Triton before?



Looking online they seem pretty good, just amazed how they’re by far the cheapest place. Oh well, it’s on the credit card for extra security so I’m happy to gamble and will keep this updated. Expect I want it now damn it! Haha


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Apr 2018)

This week I have mostly been buying Miche crank bolt,IRC Raceguard tubeless 28mm tyres,Effetto sealant 60ml pouches and IRC tyre levers.

Might be a pricey month as we have a Hope promotion on and the Ridley rep is in on Tuesday


----------



## Elysian_Roads (6 Apr 2018)

Heigue'r said:


> Lovely looking bike in the flesh,the promo pics dont do it justice...good prices allright.Has anyone dealt with Triton before?


Only for a mech hanger, and actually because there was supply issues and delays, the LBS got one in first, so cancelled the order. Refunded without an issue, so as far as that goes they seemed okay.


----------



## Heigue'r (6 Apr 2018)

mgs315 said:


> Looking online they seem pretty good, just amazed how they’re by far the cheapest place.



Yes,these are the prices I would expect in october.Ive got my eye on the pro disc zero.


----------



## si_c (6 Apr 2018)

New close range cassette, chain is quite worn, oops. Also new brake and gear cables, both inner and outer. Just need some bar tape and can do a full spring refresh.


----------



## mgs315 (6 Apr 2018)

Heigue'r said:


> Yes,these are the prices I would expect in october.Ive got my eye on the pro disc zero.



Nice. Rather jealous of the budget! I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Heigue'r (7 Apr 2018)

mgs315 said:


> Nice. Rather jealous of the budget! I’ll let you know how it goes.


Thanks..The only reason id have the budget is by cycling to work and saving £15 per day.Its an aweful pity that the pro1 disc is the colour it is otherwise would have been more than happy with the spec.The bike that you have bought is a really nice bike and I look forward to the pics once it arrives.


----------



## rivers (7 Apr 2018)

I bought a hook, so I could do this:


----------



## DCBassman (7 Apr 2018)

Something like that in my future, I think .


----------



## Elysian_Roads (7 Apr 2018)

A combination of items for bike and me. 

Decided to get some flat pedals with pins for the MTB, but not wanting to spend a lot and then find out I didn't like them, dropped into Decathlon while on today's ride and got a £10 own brand pair. 

Then bought a pair of sunglasses with the interchangeable lenses. Again Decathlon own brand, half price at £14.99. 

To carry the bits home, a neat little 10ltr rucksack that packs down to a size not much larger than a small sausage roll, and at £1.99 not much more than the price of aforesaid delicacy. Was also handy to carry the helmet liner and buff that were surplus on today's ride.


----------



## iancity (7 Apr 2018)

Lost a wahoo cadence/speed sensor while out over a year ago...have done without a cadence sensor since then as I think I pretty much know what rpm I am doing, but now trying to up it a bit so ordered a bought a cheaper Garmin one (no bluetooth), hopefully this one doesn't come unstuck :-)


----------



## ADarkDraconis (8 Apr 2018)

LBS was running a special 40th anniversary sale with cake and booze and markdowns today after their normal closing hours! I picked up a new Bontrager sport saddle (seemed comfy enough in the store and I was of a mind to get a new one, mine is too soft and the nose is too wide) for $10 and a coffee cup holder for my handlebars for $1!!! Will install the new saddle after little lady goes to bed, it seems promising!


----------



## ADarkDraconis (8 Apr 2018)

Also... a Park Tool pizza cutter that looks like a bicycle! I had been eyeing it for a while and made some pizza to test it out. Works pretty well!


----------



## bpsmith (8 Apr 2018)

I have been using the Park pizza cutter for about 3 years now. Love the design, but the actual function is great too.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (8 Apr 2018)

bpsmith said:


> I have been using the Park pizza cutter for about 3 years now. Love the design, but the actual function is great too.


It seems really nice! My old pizza cutter was a cheapo from who knows where years ago and has definitely seen better days, you can only glue the handle back on so many times


----------



## bpsmith (8 Apr 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> It seems really nice! My old pizza cutter was a cheapo from who knows where years ago and has definitely seen better days, you can only glue the handle back on so many times


Indeed. Like Triggers Broom was it.


----------



## C R (8 Apr 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Indeed. Like Triggers Broom was it.


@ADarkDraconis, this explains what Triggers Broom is, in case you don't know the meme:

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BUl6PooveJE


----------



## ADarkDraconis (8 Apr 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Indeed. Like Triggers Broom was it.





C R said:


> @ADarkDraconis, this explains what Triggers Broom is, in case you don't know the meme:
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BUl6PooveJE



 at least this was the same handle, just several bouts with the super glue! (Although I do not have a picture as proof )


----------



## jowwy (8 Apr 2018)

170mm crankset


----------



## bpsmith (8 Apr 2018)

jowwy said:


> 170mm crankset


What have you moved from?

I swapped the crank to 170mm when I got the Noah SL. Certainly feels different to ride, despite being marginal drop.


----------



## jowwy (8 Apr 2018)

bpsmith said:


> What have you moved from?
> 
> I swapped the crank to 170mm when I got the Noah SL. Certainly feels different to ride, despite being marginal drop.


I was at 165........then went to 175, so settling back to 170. It's for the mtb


----------



## Jamieyorky (8 Apr 2018)

New bars and a seat i had in the garage fitted to the 51 Robin Hood Sports today. I will get a Brooks for it however just wanted to make it rideable for now. ( my 5 year old insisted in being on the photo as she helped me )


----------



## Justinitus (8 Apr 2018)

After selling the Dahon Curve i3 “Clown Force One” yesterday, I picked up a rather nice orange Brompton S6L in lovely condition this morning. Always wanted a Brommie in lime green or orange


----------



## Biff600 (8 Apr 2018)

Bottled wind


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Apr 2018)

Biff600 said:


> Bottled wind
> 
> View attachment 403574


Wind eh? I've just bought a big space 








It was only cheap so if rubbish I can just wear it for a bit of fun!


----------



## ADarkDraconis (9 Apr 2018)

Biff600 said:


> Bottled wind
> 
> View attachment 403574


I always feel like those look like feminine hygiene products.


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Apr 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> I always feel like those look like feminine hygiene products.


Umm.... Ouch?


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Apr 2018)

Shimano 9-spd cassette,Garmin cadence sensor and Garmin 520 cover.


----------



## Garry A (9 Apr 2018)

A new bell for my Giant Roam.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2018)

A pair of 27 inch ally wheels.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Apr 2018)

I didnt buy anything but an idea came to me. I am throwing so much scrap cloth out that I thought I would design a musette. Im still in the planning stages. I have never owned one and so I am guessing what size wohld be useful and manageable But when I get the size and material right, I will be giving them away to anybody who would like one.


----------



## Johnno260 (10 Apr 2018)

Set of Pirelli P-Zero's


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Apr 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> I didnt buy anything but an idea came to me. I am throwing so much scrap cloth out that I thought I would design a musette. Im still in the planning stages. I have never owned one and so I am guessing what size wohld be useful and manageable But when I get the size and material right, I will be giving them away to anybody who would like one.


Nice idea, might this help for sizing? https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bicycling.com/culture/how-to/how-to-sew-your-own-musette-bag?amp
I like a bit of "material engineering" (which is so much more butch than sewing )


----------



## Roadhump (10 Apr 2018)

Got a chain wear tool, and I now know the chain on my Ribble Audax is officially knackered.

Also got a pair of MTB trousers for when I do the Bikeability stuff in inclement weather. The legs on them zip off so you can turn them into shorts in warmer weather.


----------



## Vantage (12 Apr 2018)

I've needed lower gearing on the bike since I first got it soooooooo, from Spa, on the way are.....

24, 34 & 46T spa chainrings.
A new KMC chain.
A new HG41 11-34T cassette.

I'll be attacking those pesky hills even slower but they won't knacker me out as much


----------



## bpsmith (12 Apr 2018)

A whole new bike.

Ridley Helium SL.


----------



## Justinitus (12 Apr 2018)

A pair of Kojaks, a non-folding pedal and a front hook thingy for the Brommie from SJS.

Also a Rixen Kaul part to see if I can adapt my current Klickfix bracket for the Brommie.

Oh, and a firm elastomer block ‘cos I’m a chubster


----------



## DCBassman (12 Apr 2018)

Vantage said:


> I've needed lower gearing on the bike since I first got it soooooooo, from Spa, on the way are.....
> A new HG41 11-34T cassette.



That's what I'm putting on the Scott roadie, with an Alivio rd, and a new chain.


----------



## mgs315 (13 Apr 2018)

Heigue'r said:


> Thanks..The only reason id have the budget is by cycling to work and saving £15 per day.Its an aweful pity that the pro1 disc is the colour it is otherwise would have been more than happy with the spec.The bike that you have bought is a really nice bike and I look forward to the pics once it arrives.



Well it arrived absolutely fine. Bought a torque wrench and pedals for it and cannibalised the old bike a tad to get it out and about for a shakedown. Woo it’s fun. Feels very racy compared to the old Triban, set the bars and saddle similarly for now (full spacing on the TCR is slammed on the Triban!) May lower the bars about a cm and try again tomorrow. 

Slight snag with the rear gear cable housing I need to sort out but won’t take me long. Not a deal breaker that’s for sure.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Apr 2018)

A couple of 100mm stems from PlanetX to replace the 110mm items on both of the Van Nicholases and a Selcof Bullhorn handlebar plus some bar tape as an experiment for one of the flatbars.

Then for me, not the bike, a pair of the PlanetX 365 race gloves, a pair of their crab hand winter gloves (as they've both worked so well this winter) and from Wiggle a couple of pairs of SH51 cleats for the new shoes which arrived this week...


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Apr 2018)

I need a Sold Cecure Silver lock for the bike when I'm out and about - I've got an Abus D lock but even though it's a small one it's a hefty sod and as a consequence I've been chancing not taking it.

So when I saw the *Kryptonite 810 Fold* on sale I thought it looked worth a punt.
It seems a decent lock and on the online video it looked quite small folded up but this is it in real life - next to the two *800ml SIS bottles* I picked up at the same time:





That's not going in a jersey pocket!
It does come with a Velcro strap to attach to the frame so I'll give that a try - failing that it will go back.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I need a Sold Cecure Silver lock for the bike when I'm out and about - I've got an Abus D lock but even though it's a small one it's a hefty sod and as a consequence I've been chancing not taking it.
> 
> So when I saw the *Kryptonite 810 Fold* on sale I thought it looked worth a punt.
> It seems a decent lock and on the online video it looked quite small folded up but this is it in real life - next to the two *800ml SIS bottles* I picked up at the same time:
> ...


That's about 37" long (95cm) according to the specs - wear it as a belt or perhaps bandolier style?


----------



## JhnBssll (16 Apr 2018)

Karoo arrived  I've started a new thread to report my findings as I start to use it


----------



## JhnBssll (16 Apr 2018)

Also ordered a new XTR freehub body and a lightly used 9-speed XTR cassette for the Kona. I took it for it's first few rides at centre parcs over the weekend and the chain jumped about a bit, a quick investigation showed the cassette and freehub body were questionable. It was all secondhand stuff so I'll just swap bits out until it works properly


----------



## raleighnut (17 Apr 2018)

They arrived,

A lovely pair of Carradice 'Originals' Kendal panniers






Now assembled (you have to put the fittings on) and slipped onto the Raleigh Equipe,














Now just need to fit the Ultegra triple I've got in the shed and swap the 105 mech for the GS version I've got currently fitted to the Road Ace and my 'lightweight' overnight tourer is complete.

I may even re-tape the handlebars too.


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I may even re-tape the handlebars too.



Yes. Please do


----------



## raleighnut (17 Apr 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> Yes. Please do


Believe it or not that Tressorex cloth tape was black when I fitted it.


----------



## bpsmith (17 Apr 2018)

Fizik Arione and Ultegra pedals for the new Helium SL, with them all arriving on the same day.


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Believe it or not that Tressorex cloth tape was black when I fitted it.


Which century was that? 
Loving those bags though - they're so clean!


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Apr 2018)

Went on the Tredz website looking for something else and bought this https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Blackburn-Central-300-USB-Rechargeable-Front-Light_85298.htm- £11.70 delivered for a 300 lumen light? Bargain!
I've got the 700 lm one and it's a big old beast but very bright (about 700lm in fact)


----------



## raleighnut (18 Apr 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> Which century was that?
> Loving those bags though - they're so clean!


It was actually this century, just, when I taped them. Thing is you actually get better grip when they're a bit ragged and I always wear gloves/mitts on my bikes after a fall when I landed 'face down' and put my bare hands down to save grinding my conk off.


----------



## Aravis (18 Apr 2018)

I found that my headset had come loose during last Saturday's ride, which explains why the descent into Wotton-under-Edge was so rough. Oops. Now happily reset and regreased. While working on that end of the bike I fitted this. Strictly speaking bought last week from the 'bay, but fitted today:











It needed a couple of bits of inner tube to let the Garmin mounts sit nicely. I still had the one that was written off last December when an Ultra Sport II spontaneously exploded an hour after finishing a ride.

Ideally I'd like the arms to be about a centimetre longer, but I think it'll be OK. If I can suspend a fig roll pouch in the centre space, that will definitely be a result.


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Apr 2018)

Aravis said:


> If I can suspend a fig roll pouch in the centre space, that will definitely be a result.


I think it needs some sort of sprung dispenser so there's always one pushed to the top!


----------



## Rustybucket (18 Apr 2018)

Will be trying to fit these at the weekend:


----------



## Alan O (19 Apr 2018)

Actually got earlier in the week, but only just tried today. Nothing too exciting, just a new pair of cheap wheels and tyres for one of my steel bikes. Wheels built from Weinmann XR18 (622x14) rims and budget Quando hubs, with 6-speed Shimano freewheel. The tyres are 25c GP 4000S II, and were on offer at Wiggle (and always seem to be on offer somewhere).

I've been trundling round on 32mm Gatorskins and Marathons on 27" wheels for the last couple of years, and I just felt like trying something a bit slimmer and potentially more energy efficient (now that I'm quite a bit lighter and fitter myself). The new wheels/tyres are a lot lighter than my older ones, and the whole thing (with 531c frame) feels significantly more responsive than my Raleigh 531ST tourer and its fat wheels - and a bit twitchier too. First (short) ride was fun.


----------



## Johnno260 (20 Apr 2018)

I was in the market for a new rear light, the Fly 6 on CRC proved too strong to resist.


----------



## DCLane (23 Apr 2018)

Been bad and bought these for the NeilPryde Nazarè after my hands took a beating yesterday:







Also some Lizardskins DSP red tape for the BeOne Raw Comp build I'm doing and some ceramic wet lube


----------



## Alembicbassman (23 Apr 2018)

Cheapo Kitvision Go Pro clone half price £27.50 at ASDA


----------



## Vantage (26 Apr 2018)

Oh crap, now I've gone and done it.



https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m2b0s36p3728/RIVA-SPORT-Spin-Physics-Mag-Turbo-Trainer

On it's way.



GAH! Email from spa saying they're out of stock.

Ordered a similar one from Amazon. Hmpf.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Apr 2018)

Vantage said:


> Oh crap, now I've gone and done it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alan O (26 Apr 2018)

Vantage said:


> Oh crap, now I've gone and done it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice price!


----------



## the_craig (26 Apr 2018)

Spoke to Big Al at Wheelcraft last week about a new rear wheel since I’m popping spokes with frightening regularity. He suggested upgrading from a freewheel to a free hub and will also supply a shiny new 7 speed cassette too. So I’m like a kid at Christmas, eagerly waiting on a phonecall to say it’s ready. 

So I’ve ordered a new chain and a couple spare quick links for the spares bag.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Apr 2018)

Replacement skid plate for my FD - it had gone AWOL.


----------



## Fonze (26 Apr 2018)

SMP Avant saddle .. very comfy on my ride today ..


----------



## C R (26 Apr 2018)

I have been stocking up on stuff to change the aging bottom bracket




Got a high tensile M14 bolt and a long wrench, as well as some freeze release spray to try a Sheldon Brown with the stuck fixed cup. If that works I found a 134.5 mm axle with cups, but I also found a set of cups that take the shimano bb tool, so will try those, which should be easier to remove later.

That's tomorrow's fettling ready to go. By this time tomorrow I will either need a new bike or will have a new bb.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Apr 2018)

I've finally taken the plunge and ordered some Shimano R540 SPD-SL pedals.
I had a choice of black or white, so I chose white as they'll look faster 




Time to see if clipless and me get on...looks like it might be a wobbly weekend 


Oh, and a new inner tube to top up stock levels, since I had a visit last weekend.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Apr 2018)

I made some musettes for a few of the riders in Transcontinental Race 6. I let them choose their colours


----------



## natnatroswell22 (27 Apr 2018)

Lately, I have been interested and became a fan of bikepacking so I bought some bike accessories and something significant for my soon bikepacking, plus a new soft saddle for comfy ride


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Apr 2018)

natnatroswell22 said:


> Lately, I have been interested and became a fan of bikepacking so I bought some bike accessories and something significant for my soon bikepacking, plus a new soft saddle for comfy ride


What did you buy? A soft saddle will probably not givs you a comfy ride.


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Apr 2018)

Not actually bought them yet

But had a few shiny Hope bits arrive at work yesterday for the new 'project'

In no particular order-centre lock/thru axle hubs,carbon seat post,seat post clamp, bar ends and SRAM spec RX4 flat mount calipers.

Still have to order the frameset,C-Bear PF86/holowtech ceramic bb,Halo Vapour 650b rims and decide on tyres.


----------



## Mrs M (27 Apr 2018)

Toddled along to Alpine Bikes at lunch time today and bought some new gloves from the wee bargain bucket 
Nice fit and feel good.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (27 Apr 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> What did you buy? A soft saddle will probably not givs you a comfy ride.


As above, @natnatroswell22. Would be interested in your purchases as aiming to do some bike packing this summer. Do tell! And btw.


----------



## JhnBssll (27 Apr 2018)

New chain for the commuter - it's not even down a thousand miles yet but the wear indicator is telling me to replace it so replace it I shall 

Not sure what brand of chain is on there but the running gear is Shimano claris. To be honest I'd have expected it to last longer but nevermind 

I also bought some threadlock - not for anything in particular, I just didnt have any so figured it would come in handy at some point


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Apr 2018)

Continental 4 season tyres and tubes for both our road bikes. I have added sealant to the tubes. I will be interested to see if it works.


----------



## Heigue'r (28 Apr 2018)

A pair of mitchelin pro 4 endurance
10 tubes
12 bottles of co2
Have had alot of punctures this week

Postie delivered a pair of Le Col bibshorts,bought for the "bargain" price of £55..rrp £180.Looking forward to seeing how they feel on the bike


----------



## scotjimland (28 Apr 2018)

Heigue'r said:


> Le Col bibshorts,bought for the "bargain" price of £55..rrp £180.



excellent.. was this a "one of" . or do you have a link ?

tia


----------



## Heigue'r (28 Apr 2018)

scotjimland said:


> excellent.. was this a "one of" . or do you have a link ?
> 
> tia


There is a strava challenge for Le Col,still running,Complete a total of 100 miles over a couple of weeks.4 days left and you receive a £50 off code.Le Col currently have the heritage bibs on sale for £105 minus the strava voucher equals £55,plus £4 odd postage


----------



## scotjimland (28 Apr 2018)

@Heigue'r cheers.

four days left and guess what.. it's peeing down .. lol


----------



## Heigue'r (28 Apr 2018)

scotjimland said:


> @Heigue'r cheers.
> 
> four days left and guess what.. it's peeing down .. lol



I dont know if you join it,It may count the activities you have allready done during the timescale of the challenge,worth trying anyway.


----------



## scotjimland (28 Apr 2018)

Heigue'r said:


> I dont know if you join it,It may count the activities you have allready done during the timescale of the challenge,worth trying anyway.


 ah ha.. well spotted.. it has.. so nearly there.. cheers


----------



## broady (29 Apr 2018)

Some hydro rim brakes for the Gtech commuter for the really hot, cold or wet days


----------



## Mrs M (29 Apr 2018)

New “trackies” 
That fit me


----------



## DCBassman (29 Apr 2018)

Bikemate repair stand from Aldi.


----------



## mjr (30 Apr 2018)

Rear B+M rack light bracket to replace a broken DIY one, new SKS pump head to replace broken non-serviceable one, Silverline chain checker to try and compare to the steel rule method.


----------



## natnatroswell22 (1 May 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> What did you buy? A soft saddle will probably not givs you a comfy ride.



I bought Bell comfort memory foam bike seat. I thought it's going to give me a comfort ride since it's squishy and foamy enough to carry my butt but yea you're right soft saddles aren't for bikepacking or any long term cycling.


----------



## Vantage (1 May 2018)

natnatroswell22 said:


> I bought Bell comfort memory foam bike seat. I thought it's going to give me a comfort ride since it's squishy and foamy enough to carry my butt but yea you're right soft saddles aren't for bikepacking or any long term cycling.



The squishy foam bunches up and puts pressure on your squishy bits. Not nice.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 May 2018)

Not for the bike, but for me - Ridge cycling shorts from Halfords on sale for £10.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 May 2018)

X-tools cone spanner set and a couple of tubes. Well they arrived today.


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> X-tools cone spanner set and a couple of tubes. Well they arrived today.


They look a good price.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> They look a good price.



Good reviews too. Will do for occasional use.


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Good reviews too. Will do for occasional use.


Nah the cone spanner doesn't really have a lot to do, the cone nut is only a couple of mm thick so putting any force through into it will just strip the thread. All the cone spanner does is hold the cone/cone nut steady whilst the main nut is locked against it.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Nah the cone spanner doesn't really have a lot to do, the cone nut is only a couple of mm thick so putting any force through into it will just strip the thread. All the cone spanner does is hold the cone/cone nut steady whilst the main nut is locked against it.



Indeed, never worked on any parts with bearings before but serviced the front cup and cone hub on one of the mtb's. It's a dark art getting the tension right. Got it eventually.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 May 2018)

Halo Vapour 650b rims;now to build them on to the Hope hubs.Oh and some Shimano Ice-Tech centre lock rotors.

And frameset ordered; with 'staff' discount from Sportline


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Indeed, never worked on any parts with bearings before but serviced the front cup and cone hub on one of the mtb's. It's a dark art getting the tension right. Got it eventually.


Yep it is a bit of a 'black art' especially as the adjustments for solid axle and QR wheels are different.
Quick release's tend to 'crush' the axle tube slightly leading to a slightly tighter fit of the bearings once they're tightened, it's only a couple of thou but enough to make a difference if you get em 'right' off the bike then mount em to find they've gone a bit 'notchy'. Worse thing you can do then is think "They'll wear in" as that is how pitting begins, better to have em a touch loose than too tight even if it's "Only a fraction".


----------



## higgy400 (2 May 2018)

I just went premium on endur8, it's an app so don't know if this counts but its really improved my time and performance massively. Team GB cyclist Elinor Barker has just endorsed them as well


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 May 2018)

Not bought WTB Resolutes in 650b guise, only place with stock I can find is Evans and they only have one.


----------



## johnnyb47 (2 May 2018)

I bought some new retro quill pedals today to replace the old 35 year pedals on my bike. The old ones are not looking there best anymore to say the least :-) :-)


----------



## mickle (2 May 2018)




----------



## lazybloke (2 May 2018)

Chain link pliers arrived by post today. OMG so much better that struggling with offcuts of brake cable!


----------



## Jenkins (2 May 2018)

Basic derailleur hanger adjustment tool 
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy...nt-tool-25599?currency=3&delivery_country=190


----------



## DCBassman (3 May 2018)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SHIMANO-ST-R221-R-ST-R225-L-EZ-FIRE-HANDLEBARS/dp/B078TMTR14

From Bankrupt Bike Parts via Amazon. The Scott will have flat bars by the end of next week, I hope. Conversion will entail all new cables, a job I've yet to do. I have bought proper cutters, though, so that aspect of the job should be OK.


----------



## mjr (3 May 2018)

lazybloke said:


> Chain link pliers arrived by post today. OMG so much better that struggling with offcuts of brake cable!


Put the chain in small-small (to free up as much chain as possible), put the magic link in the bottom run, pull a few links either side of the opening link together (pulling against the jockey wheels springiness), hold that with one hand and squeeze diagonally across the magic link with the other hand (or with grips, ideally perpendicular-faced, in the other hand) and it opens. Or others do it by kinking the chain up on the chainring and pushing it (I think ex-CTC Chris Juden described that method somewhere). I struggle to think WTF you were trying to do with brake cable but I'm glad you like the pliers.


----------



## DCBassman (3 May 2018)

I used an offcut of prime wire coat hanger....


----------



## lazybloke (3 May 2018)

mjr said:


> Put the chain in small-small (to free up as much chain as possible), put the magic link in the bottom run, pull a few links either side of the opening link together (pulling against the jockey wheels springiness), hold that with one hand and squeeze diagonally across the magic link with the other hand (or with grips, ideally perpendicular-faced, in the other hand) and it opens. Or others do it by kinking the chain up on the chainring and pushing it (I think ex-CTC Chris Juden described that method somewhere). I struggle to think WTF you were trying to do with brake cable but I'm glad you like the pliers.


It was a very stiff quick-link. Garotting it was an anger-management technique.


----------



## mjr (3 May 2018)

lazybloke said:


> It was a very stiff quick-link. Garotting it was an anger-management technique.


Ah, a Fawlty method!


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2018)

lazybloke said:


> It was a very stiff quick-link. Garotting it was an anger-management technique.


I use 'slip grips' to tweak mine apart. 

I mean plumbers grips set diagonally across the 'quick-link'


----------



## bpsmith (3 May 2018)

I never understand people botching a job for the sake of a few small pounds for the right tool. Makes life so much easier.


----------



## mjr (3 May 2018)

I never understand people wasting their money filling their sheds with unitaskers when ordinary tools do the job better.


----------



## bpsmith (3 May 2018)

mjr said:


> I never understand people wasting their money filling their sheds with unitaskers when ordinary tools do the job better.


Let me get this straight, a generic single mediocre tool that is designed to do all jobs is better than a tool that does a specific job perfectly?

This one tool must be amazing!?!


----------



## Heigue'r (3 May 2018)

Wish I had the proper tool this eve,The bike was allmost thrown through the window...

Bought some aldi cycle socks today,yesterday I bought a new 105 crankset to replace the ultegra one on the bike,It started throwing chains off the day before yesterday,It seems to be bent/warped.It also ended up throwing me off the bike.Also got a new cassette and chain.Looking forward to tomorrows commute


----------



## lazybloke (3 May 2018)

bpsmith said:


> I never understand people bodying a job for the sake of a few small pounds for the right tool. Makes life so much easier.


1 housepoint for you


----------



## Vantage (4 May 2018)

A new set of cone spanners.


----------



## lazybloke (4 May 2018)

mjr said:


> I never understand people wasting their money filling their sheds with unitaskers when ordinary tools do the job better.



New cassette.
Fortunately also ordered a lockring removal tool at the same time, otherwise following the advice above I would have tried an orbital sander, hammer, feeler gauge, etc.


----------



## Alan O (4 May 2018)

lazybloke said:


> Fortunately also ordered a lockring removal tool at the same time, otherwise following the advice above I would have tried an orbital sander, hammer, feeler gauge, etc.


One thing I like about getting the right removal tools is that you often still get to grip them in a wrench and hit them with a big hammer. A win all round.


----------



## mjr (4 May 2018)

lazybloke said:


> New cassette.
> Fortunately also ordered a lockring removal tool at the same time, otherwise following the advice above I would have tried an orbital sander, hammer, feeler gauge, etc.


You seem to have overlooked the "when ordinary tools do the job better" (like bpsmith overlooked that it was tools plural). As for the previous case, let's talk again after you've broken the small pliers on a sticky link that bigger grips will open.



Alan O said:


> One thing I like about getting the right removal tools is that you often still get to grip them in a wrench and hit them with a big hammer. A win all round.


Ah but some people buy the wrong removal tools with painful puny handles permanently attached instead of ones that are used with a wrench.


----------



## bpsmith (4 May 2018)

At least use the @ sign if you actually want to bait someone @mjr.


----------



## Andy_R (4 May 2018)

Finally replaced a bb5 with a spyke.


----------



## Serge (4 May 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Not for the bike, but for me - Ridge cycling shorts from Halfords on sale for £10.


Let me know how you get on with those, I found the fit awful. I bought a small and the elastic around the thighs cut off the circulation to my lower limbs. I looked like a badly stuffed sausage. 

I took them back and swapped them for a medium, the legs were a little more comfortable but there was enough material round the ass to make another pair.

They've just gone in the bin.


----------



## Serge (4 May 2018)

I was looking for a decent floor pump for the new bike (after seeing 120psi was recommended, my biceps/triceps couldn't manage that with my Bikehut hand pump) and I saw this:

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Lezyne-HV-Micro-Floor-Drive-Pump-With-Gauge_26278.htm

Not a bad price so I thought I'd give it a go. 

Also these:

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Altura-Podium-Progel-Short-Finger-Cycling-Gloves-SS16_77377.htm

Absolute bargain. And these:

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Polaris-Surge-Waterproof-Overtrousers-SS17_53435.htm

My best buy yesterday though was this little beauty for £165:







I was planning a few hours out on it today but my daughter decided to be too ill to go to school! Oh well, still the rest of the bank holiday weekend to go.


----------



## Alan O (4 May 2018)

Serge said:


> My best buy yesterday though was this little beauty for £165:
> 
> View attachment 407431


Whoa, that's nice.


----------



## Serge (4 May 2018)

Alan O said:


> Whoa, that's nice.


Thank you!

I've been randomly posting that photo on every thread I can find hoping someone will like it!

It is, literally, as good as new. I can't wait to get out on it. Although, very embarrassingly, I had to find a YouTube video to show me how to change gears. I had no idea the whole bloody thing moved!


----------



## Garry A (4 May 2018)

A pair of DHB arm warmers from Wiggle.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2018)

Vantage said:


> A new set of cone spanners.



These ones? 
What have you bought for the bike today ?


----------



## Vantage (4 May 2018)

Nay, these ones


----------



## Serge (5 May 2018)

This cheap bike is costing me a blinking fortune!

Just bought some new pedals, dry lube, and GT85 to polish it up.

And I've just seen a great deal on FleaBay for a full Ultegra groupset. Somebody please stop me! I haven't even ridden the damn thing yet!


----------



## Serge (5 May 2018)

Cleaned, lubed, new pedals ready for the inaugural ride!


----------



## Serge (5 May 2018)

Just got back after a quick blast around the block. First impressions:

Straight away there was a worrying rattle at the front end, it sounded like two skeletons shagging in a dustbin. Fortunately it turned out to be the casing on the front light, that'll have to go.

It took me a while to get used to the shifters having never used this type before. I'm finding it pretty tricky to change from the drop bars, although I do have hands like Donald Trump. 

The gear change seems a little clunky to me so there may need to be an adjustment there (that's another night on YouTube!).

Also, a little advice: check how easy it is to disengage from your brand new SPD pedals before you actually pull up at a junction. That could've been embarrassing!


----------



## DCBassman (5 May 2018)

These arrived ready for the conversion next week:





But much mirth was caused, because they were wrapped in this:







There were comments about the 'off'...


----------



## NorthernDave (5 May 2018)

2 cans of GT85 from Aldi, which should see me though most of the next 5 years.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 May 2018)

Serge said:


> Straight away there was a worrying rattle at the front end, it sounded like two skeletons shagging in a dustbin.


----------



## DCLane (5 May 2018)

Cranksets:

A 170mm 50/34 Miche Race SSC crankset for my 13yo from here
A 172.5mm 52/36 Shimano 105 crankset for me from Facebook - or at least the RH side (I've a new Ultegra LH crank spare)
A 172.5mm 52/36 Praxis Works Turn crankset for me from eBay


----------



## NorthernDave (7 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I've finally taken the plunge and ordered some Shimano R540 SPD-SL pedals.
> I had a choice of black or white, so I chose white as they'll look faster
> View attachment 406119



After the roaring success that has been the clipless pedals on the Giant, I've ordered a second pair for the Boardman Pro Carbon - except this time I've ordered them in black to match the bike.

Oh, and after checking it over after todays ride, a new chain for the Pro Carbon as well (the current one has done nearly 2,200 miles).


----------



## iancity (7 May 2018)

Matching water bottles (just cheapo £2 ones, but they match )and yet another multi tool. I just seem to have disasters with them, from all coming apart, to getting them soaked in oil, to snapping them (dont ask). Hopefully this one will last


----------



## Garry A (9 May 2018)

Chamois cream and Finish Line dry chain lube.


----------



## the stupid one (9 May 2018)

New mudguards and a kickstand for the mongrel bike.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (10 May 2018)

2 usb cree lights and a bottle cage toolbag to keep the powerbanks in...


----------



## Heigue'r (11 May 2018)

Element bolt,2 pairs of brakepads and some puncture repair patches to get basket at sigma over 200,..code giro40 takes £40 off...


----------



## bpsmith (11 May 2018)

Swissstop pads.


----------



## C R (11 May 2018)

Half toe clips and a bottle and cage combo.


----------



## JhnBssll (14 May 2018)

There have been a couple of instances recently where I've struggled to fit everything in my rucksack while commuting so I've been doing a bit of research and pulled the trigger on some new bits last night. I've ordered a black Tortec Epic alloy pannier rack and an Altura Transit Lite drop down rack pack  Both on offer at Tredz so cost around the £70 mark which I thought was fairly reasonable - at least it will be if they are up to the job  Hopefully I won't get a sweaty back over summer now either, and I'll potentially be able to go shopping on the way home too which will save me a further trip out in the car 

Also bought a bottle sock for my Airshot tubeless inflator and a new park tool crank puller as my current two are only any good for square taper BB's


----------



## Threevok (15 May 2018)

a set of Rockshox Recon solo air forks for the new build


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 May 2018)

Couple of Chinese (no logo) carbon side cages.


----------



## Garry A (15 May 2018)

KMC 9 speed chain and a *P* repair kit just to pass the free postage amount.


----------



## mustang1 (15 May 2018)

Some locks, tyres, camera accessories, wheel accessories, cleats, lubricant and some other items that I can't recall.


----------



## mgs315 (15 May 2018)

Picked up the club jersey today. Went for a bodyfit and on the lower side of the two sizes I was kind of in between. Hope I don’t look like too much of a sausage haha.


----------



## chriscross1966 (15 May 2018)

The 75T chainring I plan on fitting to one of my Bromptons turned up today, yesterday it was three kits of Alligator i-Link....


----------



## Vantage (15 May 2018)

iancity said:


> and yet another multi tool. I just seem to have disasters with them, from all coming apart, to getting them soaked in oil, to snapping them (dont ask). Hopefully this one will last
> View attachment 408157



Spend £25 or so on a Crank Bros M17 tool and you'll never need to replace it. Lifetime warranty and so far, impossible to break or bend or wear out. Mine's 6 years old and the tool heads still look like new despite coming out for just about every bike job I do.
It's the toughest tool I've ever had.


----------



## iancity (16 May 2018)

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-WP-Waterproof-Saddle-Bag-Large-1-5L_68328.htm

Giant (make, not size!) saddlebag 

think I'm going to soon purchase tyres and CO2 inflator. Atm I rely on M+ and slime tubes to get me around but I know a puncture is around the corner and as I cant get the M+ tyres off (or rather, on) then I feel I should at least try and be a bit self sufficient


----------



## dickyknees (16 May 2018)

For the tourer.


----------



## the stupid one (16 May 2018)

Frame bag, some fettling spares and a very handsome brass headset spacer bell. Now I just need a bike modern enough to have headset spacers.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 May 2018)

30.9 Carbon seatpost to go with the carbon seat.
Really annoying to find the new bike has a 30.9 fitment when i have lots of 31.6 posts


----------



## bpsmith (17 May 2018)

meta lon said:


> 30.9 Carbon seatpost to go with the carbon seat.
> Really annoying to find the new bike has a 30.9 fitment when i have lots of 31.6 posts


Same just happened to me with my 27.2mm post on new bike.


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 May 2018)

Not bought yet but this arrived from Belgium yesterday ;


----------



## pjd57 (17 May 2018)

Saw the stand on Amazon for £28 , great reviews. Sturdy thing .


----------



## bpsmith (17 May 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> Not bought yet but this arrived from Belgium yesterday ;
> 
> View attachment 409727
> 
> ...


Not a mountain bike fan, but that does look sweet!

Somewhat biased, I know, but very cool.


----------



## Serge (18 May 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Saw the stand on Amazon for £28 , great reviews. Sturdy thing .


I've just put exactly the same one in my basket ready for pay day.


----------



## Soltydog (18 May 2018)

Just bought some new pedals for my new bike  Trouble is I haven't ordered or even decided on my new bike yet  I do know what pedals I want though & some places showing them as unavailable/discontinued etc so thought I best buy them whilst I can


----------



## Vantage (18 May 2018)

Serge said:


> I've just put exactly the same one in my basket ready for pay day.



Me too.


----------



## KEEF (18 May 2018)

A lock


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 May 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Not a mountain bike fan, but that does look sweet!
> 
> Somewhat biased, I know, but very cool.



Not an MTB but an X-Trail Adventure;drop bar adventure bike that can take 650b and 700c wheels and large tyres (that's a 650b x 2.1 Schwalbe G-One Bite in the frame with plenty of clearance).


----------



## bpsmith (18 May 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> Not an MTB but an X-Trail Adventure;drop bar adventure bike that can take 650b and 700c wheels and large tyres (that's a 650b x 2.1 Schwalbe G-One Bite in the frame with plenty of clearance).


Ah right. I did the obvious thing and linked the ultra wide tyres to it being MTB in nature. Looking forward to seeing it built.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 May 2018)

Update re Carbon Bottle Cages ordered from Aliexpress (China) last weekend - free P+P - delivered TODAY - gobsmacked.


----------



## JhnBssll (19 May 2018)

I've done a fair bit of perusing old Bianchi's and reading up about bits and pieces recently due to the problems I've had with mine. Now I've got the new one ordered within budget I realised I had a couple of quid left over so I've done something a bit marmite...

I saw this Pantani Bianchi replica:







I really like the contrast between the orange and the celeste. With the XR3 Disc on it's way I decided I'd like to personalise it a little. Don't worry, I haven't ordered any orange spray paint, but I have ordered a few orange highlights...















I was going to order them in black originally but have decided to be brave and step out of my comfort zone - it's my 'special' bike afterall so a bit of bling should be excusable  I think it should look pretty nice against the mainly black frame and celeste highlights but worst case scenario I end up fitting them to the Roubaix and swapping the black Hope bits I've got on there over to the Oltre


----------



## Serge (19 May 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I've done a fair bit of perusing old Bianchi's and reading up about bits and pieces recently due to the problems I've had with mine. Now I've got the new one ordered within budget I realised I had a couple of quid left over so I've done something a bit marmite...
> 
> I saw this Pantani Bianchi replica:
> 
> ...


That, in my humble opinion, is going to look smegging fantastic.


----------



## mustang1 (19 May 2018)

A bunch of bike locks from abus and kryptonite, combination of chains and D-locks and cables.


----------



## Vantage (19 May 2018)

A pair of 26 x 1.95 gumwall Schwalbe City Jet tyres and 2 new inner tubes.
A pair of dynamo XT front and LX rear 36 spoked Sputnik rimmed wheels.
To go on the new metallic green Spa Steel Tourer frame & forks.


----------



## JhnBssll (19 May 2018)

In for a penny, in for a pound...











The new Ultegra calipers and rotors will go in the spares cupboard until I transfer it to the Roubaix next year when the Oltre goes Di2


----------



## tincaman (19 May 2018)

Lezyne Strip Drive Pro 300 off eBay for £9.99.
Clement LCV 28mm tan wall tyres from PX, these have made me very happy, they look awesome


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 May 2018)

Selle SMP TRK saddle for the CAAD.

I'm past caring what things looks like and just want to increase my mileage, and the Fizik was a torture device for me and pegging me back.

Increased mileage on today's tide, a few tweaks needed in the morning then aiming to repeat or improve again tomorrow.


----------



## bpsmith (20 May 2018)

Dura Ace HG901 chain for £13.45!

eBay sent me a £10 off a £20 spend voucher. 10 secs of looking found me someone selling the chain, that came with their groupset, for £20 plus postage.

Proper bargain that.


----------



## squidlips (20 May 2018)

Feel a bit cheap after reading these posts , a tin of gt85 for a couple of quid and some degreaser from home bargains for £0.79p


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 May 2018)

Serge said:


> That, in my humble opinion, is going to look smegging fantastic.



This^ 

And one can never have enough Hope stuff.


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 May 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Ah right. I did the obvious thing and linked the ultra wide tyres to it being MTB in nature. Looking forward to seeing it built.



Might be a while now as the front Hope caliper doesn't fit properly on the Lauf forks  ;so a call to Hope tomorrow to see if they have come across it before and if they have a solution, worse case scenario is using the SRAM caliper that was on already.

Oh and some idiot ordered the wrong front hub so will also need some 25mm thru-axle adaptors;and I'll need 12mm adaptors for the 700c Halo rear hub as it's currently standard QR. 

Good news is Hope bb is in and Miche cranks fitted plus Lauf forks and Genetic stem are on as well as Hope seatpost and clamp.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2018)

A stem to take my quill stem to threadless on my hybrid bicycle I converted to a touring bike.


And a used recumbent bike, to keep the others company.


----------



## JhnBssll (20 May 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> Might be a while now as the front Hope caliper doesn't fit properly on the Lauf forks  ;so a call to Hope tomorrow to see if they have come across it before and if they have a solution, worse case scenario is using the SRAM caliper that was on already.
> 
> Oh and some idiot ordered the wrong front hub so will also need some 25mm thru-axle adaptors;and I'll need 12mm adaptors for the 700c Halo rear hub as it's currently standard QR.
> 
> Good news is Hope bb is in and Miche cranks fitted plus Lauf forks and Genetic stem are on as well as Hope seatpost and clamp.



Which Hope caliper is it you're having problems with? I've just ordered a pair of the flat mount RX4-SH and will be fitting them in a month or two when the bike arrives so I'd be interested to hear how you get on


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 May 2018)

RX-4 front SRAM flat mount.

The caliper body is too wide and fouls the fork leg;I contacted Hope who have asked for pics as they haven't had anyone fit them to Lauf forks before.

Have the post mount versions on the LB Robinson and they are superb.

Bikes nearly done as I've just re-fitted the SRAM post mount caliper and now only need to route the rear brake hose through the frame and fit and bleed the rear caliper.


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 May 2018)

Pic of current progress


----------



## JhnBssll (21 May 2018)

I love that


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2018)

A minor purchase only today. A couple of 11 speed quicklinks to keep with the toolkit, just in case...


----------



## Venod (21 May 2018)

It's surprising what you can spend by just thinking what if I change the gearing.
A Sram GX double MTB chainset together with direct mount front deraileur and front shifter, I need a few more gears than a single provides.


----------



## mjr (21 May 2018)

KMC B1 chain.


----------



## Johnno260 (21 May 2018)

Trail-Gator but I’m returning it 100%.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 May 2018)

I am expecting my Etrex 30x gps to be delivered today. backup for my Wahoo Bolt.

Garmin Touring on sale soon, hopefully.


----------



## DCBassman (22 May 2018)

Cheap silver alloy flat bars. Then I can mount my light and ting-ting. Later will get a less cheap bar and matching stem and some decent grips.


----------



## JhnBssll (22 May 2018)

First hope bits for the Bianchi arrived today  Calipers are due tomorrow along with the pannier rack and top bag i've ordered for the Charge


----------



## Jenkins (22 May 2018)

Full disc brake set for the Cube as the rear has a leak somewhere in the system and the pads & disk have got contaiminated for the second time.


----------



## mikeymustard (22 May 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> First hope bits for the Bianchi arrived today  Calipers are due tomorrow along with the pannier rack and top bag i've ordered for the Charge
> View attachment 410565


Very pretty!


----------



## Serge (22 May 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> First hope bits for the Bianchi arrived today  Calipers are due tomorrow along with the pannier rack and top bag i've ordered for the Charge
> View attachment 410565


I can't wait to see the finished article.


----------



## JhnBssll (22 May 2018)

Haha cheers 

I'm pretty excited but will have to wait I'm afraid. The bikes not due in for at least another month


----------



## alecstilleyedye (22 May 2018)

two vittoria randoneur pro tyres and a second light with a usb battery pack, plus bottle cage toolbar to keep the batteries and wires in…


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 May 2018)

Bit more done on the X-Trail,rear hose routed through frame and connected,just needs bleeding.

Also stem flipped down and bars dropped a tad.













Had to be some Hope stickers


----------



## bpsmith (22 May 2018)

Very nice @Elybazza61!

Can’t see either of us buy anything other than a Ridley anymore.


----------



## Jenkins (22 May 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Full disc brake set for the Cube as the rear has a leak somewhere in the system and the pads & disk have got contaiminated for the second time.


Bowlox - just checked the Cube and it's on center lock discs and this set comes with 6 bolt discs. Another £7 spent on the correct disc. 

It still leaves a complete front brake set up as a spare and I've got other bikes the 6 bolt discs could be used on in the future so all is not lost.


----------



## JhnBssll (23 May 2018)

Rack and bag arrived this morning so I fitted it to the commuter over lunch  I need to look through my spares cupboard for some brackets to relocate the 3 back lights as they're all obscured now.









My 6 bolt IS to centrelock adapters also arrived so I popped them on the hope discs, they fit very nicely 






Unfortunately I made an error in timing... whilst I was putting the bins out I missed the APC delivery man with my calipers  I'll have to pop to the depot later and collect them


----------



## MiK1138 (23 May 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> First hope bits for the Bianchi arrived today  Calipers are due tomorrow along with the pannier rack and top bag i've ordered for the Charge
> View attachment 410565


Can't wait to see the finished article


----------



## JhnBssll (23 May 2018)

Picked the calipers up after I'd finished work 










Soo shiny


----------



## Jenkins (23 May 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> Picked the calipers up after I'd finished work
> 
> View attachment 410685
> 
> ...


You could always test fit them and the discs to the Charge just to see how they look...


----------



## JhnBssll (23 May 2018)

Jenkins said:


> You could always test fit them and the discs to the Charge just to see how they look...



This had crossed my mind  Unfortunately both the Charge and the Roubaix are post mount so I can't test fit them to either, I shall just have to be patient  This also means my plan of shifting the Ultegra calipers down to the Roubaix when I go to Di2 on the Oltre needs a rethink as they won't fit  Anyone need any brand new flatmount ultegra R8070 disc calipers and icetech centrelock rotors as I'll have some spare in a month or so. Genuine question, I probably don't need them, let me know...

In the meantime I couldn't resist putting the bits together in the garage...


----------



## the stupid one (24 May 2018)

I ordered a Bioflex onGel Ozone Sport saddle. Lovely big cut-out. I'm still sitting on two cushions after yesterday's fifty miler, so it's time for another change.


----------



## Threevok (24 May 2018)

Feeling a bit braver, so I just bought an E-Thirteen 35t NW Chainring from CRC for £9.99


----------



## DCBassman (24 May 2018)

Two pairs of padded shorts from Go Outdoors. Expected to pay £20, they charged me £17. 
No idea why.
Result!


----------



## DCBassman (26 May 2018)

An extra long B screw to give the jockey wheels a bit more separation from the dinner-plate 34t gr...er, lowest gear.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2018)

I have a quill to stemless adapter coming for the Trek 720 I converted to a drop bar tourer from a hybrid, so I went to the bike co-op and bought a vintage threadless stem, new bars, and a couple of chains as well.


----------



## the stupid one (29 May 2018)

Oh dear. Having bought the Triban 500 I have naturally decided that it's no good having to transfer stuff from bike to bike so I've ordered another seat bag, another cycling computer (only a £20 job from Decathlon, but I'm sure it'll be great) and another set of mudguards. Bought a third pump from Aldi, too. Suitable inner tubes ordered, of course. New socks, also from Aldi, but mainly because my wife gets terribly wound-up by silly bright socks. Oh, new shorts on the way.

And when the new saddle arrives (see above) I will have to decide which bike needs it most. The tyranny of choice strikes again.


----------



## mgs315 (31 May 2018)

Sod it. Took the plunge and bought a 4iiii left only power meter (170mm Ultegra R8000 if you must know).

Arrived today. All fitted and set up with the Garmin. Alas I’ve no time in the next two days to go try it out! Sunday club ride it is then. Got to figure out a good time and route to go do an FTP Test now before embarking on a few training courses to try take the next step..


----------



## bpsmith (31 May 2018)

Don’t forget to calibrate before each ride. Crank arm facing down and without any load on it.

Not hard time to get into full training yet, but have been enjoy No finding out the wattage associated with how the effort is perceived in flat sprints and various climbs.

Be prepared to see Strava show a lower average power figure than Garmin does, assuming you use both @mgs315.


----------



## JhnBssll (3 Jun 2018)

I've started collecting Di2 bits for the Bianchi. Just ordered a pair of R9170 Dura Ace Di2 hydraulic brifters, I'll try and pick up the mechs and other assorted gubbins over the coming months with an aim to convert it over winter


----------



## iancity (3 Jun 2018)

Gone a bit mad with some birthday vouchers at Amazon




actually these were from ProBikeKit, after reading a thread on here and spotting a good deal (£40 each on Amazon, £56 for the pair from PBK - Michelin Pro Endurance)
From Amazon...







































and from Wiggle


----------



## Alan O (3 Jun 2018)

iancity said:


> Gone a bit mad with some birthday vouchers at Amazon
> View attachment 412468
> actually these were from ProBikeKit, after reading a thread on here and spotting a good deal (£40 each on Amazon, £56 for the pair from PBK - Michelin Pro Endurance)
> From Amazon...
> ...


Happy birthday


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Jun 2018)

5nm Torque Key from Evans ebay shop


----------



## BianchiVirgin (3 Jun 2018)

New GP4000 tyres and tubes (note, good offer for these on in Wiggle) as a set.
Watching a Fizik saddle on eBay as not mad on the standard fit supplied with the Bianchi.
New SwissStop brake blocks and a set of road bike gloves. 

Apart from that, nothing.


----------



## Vantage (4 Jun 2018)

Ordered new water bottles from Spa.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2018)

A left hand Ultegra shifter from Ebay. They do go for silly money on the bay. Upwards of £70. I managed to get one for £55. Bargain.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (4 Jun 2018)

Oh, new Giro lid. Old one apparently time expired. And I won the sale on eBay. A Fizik Antares R5.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Jun 2018)

Buying online from Planet X is like going to the sweetshop with pocket money. £30 spent on this lot and I only looked in for the Garmin mount..

Jobsworth Garmin Mount White x 1 - so it can sit out front on both bikes without me swapping the mounts across.

2 X Side Release Clip 20mm x1 to repair some I stood on

Jobsworth Zip Lock PVC Wallet Black and Green x1 to keep my phone dry on wet days

Banjo Brothers Expanding Seat Bag Large x1 for Audax rides to replace a 27 year old bag which is wearing out.

Carnac Water Bottle Screw 700ml Clear Green Blue Lid x2 to have matching bottles on my best bike

High 5 Race Faster Pack Cycling x1 for an Audax next weekend to have some gels in my pocket.


----------



## dantheman (5 Jun 2018)

I like planet x, they're prices change constantly... 
I talked my boss into trying their silicone lube for work (been using 100% silicone spray for years from employers) to see if it's any good like the stuff we use. So I ordered 4 of those and 4 ptfe lubes for work, then added some stuff for his wife's bike and then added couple of £1 bottle cages, couple £2 tool case things, and 4 £1 repair kits for myself.. He paid and I've told him "I'll pay for my bits" hehe, escaped postage and all done on work time..


----------



## JhnBssll (6 Jun 2018)

Another set of Hope RX-4 caliper, this time for the Roubaix. They'll be stored with the di2 bits for a while until ive collected all the necessary bits to carry out "The Big Swap" where ill be going dura ace di2 on the bianchi and cascading the groupsets down, in effect upgrading all 3 road bikes simultaneously  I'm really looking forward to it, I love a project


----------



## jowwy (7 Jun 2018)

WTB 27.5 wheelset with el guapo hubs and xd driver

Sram xg 1150 - 10/42 cassette
Bleeding edge syringe (for etap)
Shimano m73 shoes


----------



## jowwy (8 Jun 2018)

Tubeless tape and valves
Sram descedant cranks 32t chainring
Gxp bottom bracket
Fizik turunda 2 saddle


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jun 2018)

jowwy said:


> WTB 27.5 wheelset with el guapo hubs and xd driver
> 
> Sram xg 1150 - 10/42 cassette
> Bleeding edge syringe (for etap)
> Shimano m73 shoes



Where did you get the syringe from, is it genuine sram or a compatible copy? How much? I'm gonna need one at some point.


----------



## jowwy (8 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Where did you get the syringe from, is it genuine sram or a compatible copy? How much? I'm gonna need one at some point.


I ordererd a genuine one from bikeinn im germany on 14th may that as of yet hasnt arrived

But wiggle have the bleeding edge syringe on their site, it was £11........but ill remove the edge adaptor and put it on the genuine sram syringe as it looks a lot stronger and more upto the job


----------



## nickAKA (8 Jun 2018)

After doing that thing where you buy the cheaper option thinking "that'll do" I've relented, as usual, and ordered an elemnt bolt to replace my Lezyne macro GPS. It was one of the last generation versions that didn't do ANT+, nothing wrong with it per se (it's been pretty decent tbh, I quite like the setup & app and connection to the lezyne sensors is flawless) but I'm sick to death of swapping bits between bikes when I need the battery life of the lezyne when the garmin won't cut it.
Expect to see the lezyne on the classifieds very soon...


----------



## JhnBssll (8 Jun 2018)

A Di2 junction box, the bar end plug style jobby EW-RS910. It won't fit my current bars due to the internal wiring needed (some people have drilled them but I don't like the idea of that!) so at some point in the next 6 months or so I'll be ordering some new ones as well as all the other bits and pieces needed, but I couldn't stand the thought of dangling a junction box under my stem and this sems like the neatest solution  The current deda superzero carbon bars will move across to the Roubaix with the Ultegra bits.


----------



## ActivR (8 Jun 2018)

Comfortable gel bicycle saddle


----------



## the stupid one (8 Jun 2018)

Ordered a pair of MKS Lambda pedals while they are on offer at Wiggle (~£28, limited stock). These are for the Ridgeback mongrel bike, which I picked up from the LBS earlier today with new bottom bracket/triple rings/cranks.


----------



## jowwy (8 Jun 2018)

Tubeless sealent syringe


----------



## Nyooome-nore (8 Jun 2018)

My new saddle arrived! Selle Royale A>3 athletic large saddle.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (8 Jun 2018)

Helmet, bib shorts and gloves arrived today. All ready for Sunday. MTB in the morning.


----------



## bpsmith (8 Jun 2018)

Park Tool Saw
Park Tool Carbon Blade
Park Tool Oversized Adjustable Saw Guide

I wonder what I am up to?


----------



## JhnBssll (8 Jun 2018)

I cheaped out when I did it and bought an x-tools saw guide and park tools carbon blade - I was thrilled when I discovered the blade was wider than the slot in the guide


----------



## Vantage (8 Jun 2018)

Panasonic CR2032 batteries for the cycle computer.
3 Elite shiny silver bottle cages....the third will go on next year when I 'hopefully' take the bike touring to Wales.
Sunrace 9 spd triple downtube shifters.
Dia-compe 287V brake levers with brown hoods......mmmmmm yummy.

That's me broke for the week now. We'll be living on bread and water I think.


----------



## bpsmith (8 Jun 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I cheaped out when I did it and bought an x-tools saw guide and park tools carbon blade - I was thrilled when I discovered the blade was wider than the slot in the guide


I’ve just been looking at the differences in the 3 different Park guides. One of alloy, one for carbon blades, and the one I got which has both and can do aero seatpost a too. Tempted to do the post on my Noah SL, but steerer’s are my motivation.

Already fed up of the lump of excess steerer and associated spacers on my new Helium SL. Necessary evil whilst getting used to the bike though.

Fighting the desire for a Stealth Flanders style Kapz steerer cap too.


----------



## DaveT (8 Jun 2018)

Powertap real wheel (2nd hand) for me


----------



## BianchiVirgin (9 Jun 2018)

Fitted the GP4000s that arrived yesterday as a bundle with tubes. Out of curiosity I weighed them against the Vittorias that came with the Bianchi and there's a saving in weight of about 60g, mostly in the tyres. Then I fitted the new Fizik saddle from eBay which arrived this morning. That's another 100g saved! GP4000s feel like stickier rubber too so looking forward to giving them a blast in the morning. Hope the saddle is a bit comfier than the San Marco it's replacing.


----------



## JhnBssll (9 Jun 2018)

Which San Marco is it? My XR3 is coming with a San Marco concor start-up, I think it's the same as the one on the Aria but I didn't really have it long enough to decide if it was comfy or not


----------



## BianchiVirgin (9 Jun 2018)

Can't remember. I'll go and look. Back in a mo.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (9 Jun 2018)

It's an Era. Know nothing about them other than it seems to not suit my arse! And it has an annoying creak on bouncy roads. Originally thought it was the BB!


----------



## bpsmith (9 Jun 2018)

I had the San Marco Era Dynsmic on my Bianchi from new. It honestly felt like it was going to split my sit bones. Hated it. Arione of all bikes these days.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2018)

Not strictly today, but on Wednesday I acquired a jersey, capri shorts, socks to match (yeah, I know...), a chain wear tool and a new chain.


----------



## JhnBssll (11 Jun 2018)

A couple of exciting deliveries today. The hope RX4 calipers arrived for my Roubaix and my Di2 shifters arrives for the Oltre  I've ordered the bar end junction box but need to save some pennies before I order any more bits  Hopefully RD next month


----------



## DCBassman (12 Jun 2018)

Standard round black ting-ting bell, from the LBS. 
I did buy one of these snazzy coloured semicircular things off ebay, but it barely made a noise. The packaging was far more functional than the contents...


----------



## tom73 (14 Jun 2018)

Pair of Elite Vico Carbon bottle cages


----------



## delb0y (14 Jun 2018)

Bottom bracket removal tool


----------



## bpsmith (14 Jun 2018)

Saw guide ready to cut the steerer on newest bike. 400 miles with the same position, so time to get it done. Nothing like the guide being shipped but 10 days delay in the saw without prior warning!

Promptly cancelled and ordered elsewhere. Job for the weekend probably.


----------



## Freelanderuk (15 Jun 2018)

Bought a Selle Italia Maxflite gel flow saddle to replace the Giant neutral saddle that came with the bike


----------



## C R (15 Jun 2018)

Self extracting crank bolts.


----------



## jowwy (15 Jun 2018)

For the 1st time in a very very long time, i'm done with buying..........

Two bikes, both fully complete, both electric shifting and hydraulic braked, both set-up tubeless......

There is nothing more on them to change or upgrade, its now down to the engine


----------



## Threevok (15 Jun 2018)

Raceface Ride XC 60mm Stem


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Jun 2018)

a new bright orange cable outer, to replace my faded orange cable outers.


----------



## xzenonuk (17 Jun 2018)

for my 4 year old btwin rockrider 540 i have gone and bought a manitou r7 pro fork to replace the stock half knackered suntour one 






older model fork but there are bargains to be had for 26inch wheels 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/r...ension-or-rigid-price-around-£250-max.227329/

theres a link to my original thread last year i came so close to going rigid lol


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jun 2018)

Yesterday, I picked up a second-hand bike for my daughter. She’s been riding a Halfords tank of a bike which was a little more than half her body weight. She struggled to get up hills and, because of the huge jump in ratio, she couldn’t change into first gear as she’s not strong enough to pull the cable far enough when shifting. I was not going to let her become disillusioned with cycling because of a crap bike! She’d tried another girl’s bike at Go Ride with Bolsover & District Cycle Club which fit her (although on tip toes when over the top tube), and cycling fantastically. Up until this point she’d been borrowing @steven1988 daughter’s Islabike Beinn 52 for the sessions which made an unbelievable difference in her performance. So, I got her a Frog 62 on advice from Steve and fellow parents. It’s very lightweight, has a trigger shift for the 8 gears and, most importantly for my daughter, it’s purple! It came with a spare set of tyres, two inner tubes, mudguards and even some touch up paint (which I want to use but am hesitant to do so - I don’t want to make a mess). I’ll research how to do a good job with the paint before trying  My daughter is pleased as punch which makes all the difference. So far she’s only ridden it up and down the street while I’ve been adjusting brake and gear lever positions, etc. to suit her. As it’s a school INSET day tomorrow, I’ll take her out on it and give her plenty of opportunity to get used to it. I think I’m as excited to have her riding it as much as she is.


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Jun 2018)

Another Rock Bros bell for the bike I'm awaiting, and some 'carbon' frame protection stickers


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> A couple of exciting deliveries today. The hope RX4 calipers arrived for my Roubaix and my Di2 shifters arrives for the Oltre  I've ordered the bar end junction box but need to save some pennies before I order any more bits  Hopefully RD next month
> 
> View attachment 413828
> 
> ...



Reading your posts is helping me allay the guilt I’ve been feeling recently about how much I spend on cycling.

Keep it up. 

Graham


----------



## bpsmith (17 Jun 2018)

Park Tool stool to use whilst working on the bike. Fathers Day gift so technically not a purchase I guess, although same bank account.


----------



## JhnBssll (17 Jun 2018)

You're more than welcome 

I'll probably have to stop after I've completed the Di2 swap so if you're planning any big spends I'd get them in within the next month or three to remain guilt free


----------



## Freelanderuk (17 Jun 2018)

A cycling uk membership


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jun 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> A cycling uk membership


Did you choose them over, for example British Cycling? If so, and if you don’t mind saying, why? Just wondering the reasons why people choose one over the other.


----------



## Freelanderuk (17 Jun 2018)

It was the only one I new about ,not heard of British cycling


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jun 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> It was the only one I new about ,not heard of British cycling


Fair enough!  I’m not a proponent of British Cycling, just wondered if there was any particular reason for joining Cycling UK


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jun 2018)

Heatshrink


----------



## the_mikey (17 Jun 2018)

A 20 spline bottom bracket tool.


----------



## Biff600 (17 Jun 2018)

Ordered a new tool bottle thing to replace the zipped one that I previously had (the zip buggered on it 5 minutes before todays ride !!)

The new one matches the Dog too


----------



## the stupid one (17 Jun 2018)

Ulp! I just ordered my first SPD shoes (dhb from Wiggle) and cleats, so expect amusing tales of injury soon.

Also Zefal Croozer/Swan mudguards for the Triban.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (17 Jun 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Park Tool stool to use whilst working on the bike. Fathers Day gift so technically not a purchase I guess, although same bank account.


Didn't realise they did a stool, so had to Google. They do at least two! Either would be a nice workshop addition but the one with wheels was my favourite.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (17 Jun 2018)

the stupid one said:


> Ulp! I just ordered my first SPD shoes (dhb from Wiggle) and cleats, so expect amusing tales of injury soon.
> 
> Also Zefal Croozer/Swan mudguards for the Triban.


Pictures please. Of the mudguards on the Triban though, not of any clipped in related injuries... Have my own ones of the latter.


----------



## bpsmith (17 Jun 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Didn't realise they did a stool, so had to Google. They do at least two! Either would be a nice workshop addition but the one with wheels was my favourite.


Yup. Stool with wheels for me. Very nice in fairness.


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Jun 2018)

9 speed cassette.
9 Speed Chain.
9 speed Deore rear Derailleur.
2 bottle cages.
Disc Pads.
Hydraulic oil.


----------



## J_H1026 (18 Jun 2018)

Chain wear guide. Slowly building up my tool kit so I can do the little jobs myself.


----------



## stoatsngroats (18 Jun 2018)

An Elemnt, just to see what all the fuss is about, check routes and tbt, for our forthcoming venture into northern France.
Looks interesting, and helpful, I just have to get it on the bars, and ride on Friday to work


----------



## RoubaixCube (19 Jun 2018)

First foray into bib shorts. I bought a pair of Lusso Pro Gel bib shorts for £47. Honestly not bad


----------



## Freelanderuk (19 Jun 2018)

I have just ordered the same shorts last night from merlin


----------



## J_H1026 (19 Jun 2018)

RoubaixCube said:


> First foray into bib shorts. I bought a pair of Lusso Pro Gel bib shorts for £47. Honestly not bad



Are they worth the money or for going for something else?


----------



## RoubaixCube (19 Jun 2018)

J_H1026 said:


> Are they worth the money or for going for something else?




I was going by reviews when I made my purchase. Haven't gone out for a ride in them yet but they feel pretty comfortable as soon as I have them on.. 

They are only £47 mind you. People seem to be happy paying upto £80 if not over £100 for bib shorts.


----------



## Lavender Rose (19 Jun 2018)

I bought this a few days ago, it arrived yesterday and I took it for a test ride on the Diverge today. SO SO impressed with it. Considering it costs like £8.00 and comes with Chinese instructions - it is sturdy, looks smart, user friendly, and didn't intrude too much onto my handlebar space. The handlebar holder is a hinged plastic, but strong and the the main holder is coated metal....

WELL worth the money - May order another for the Allez Sport.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motorcycle-MTB-Bike-Bicycle-Handlebar-Mount-Mobile-Phone-Holder-GPS-iPhone-X-UK/183159900720?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&var=690436520898&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## steven1988 (19 Jun 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Yesterday, I picked up a second-hand bike for my daughter. She’s been riding a Halfords tank of a bike which was a little more than half her body weight. She struggled to get up hills and, because of the huge jump in ratio, she couldn’t change into first gear as she’s not strong enough to pull the cable far enough when shifting. I was not going to let her become disillusioned with cycling because of a crap bike! She’d tried another girl’s bike at Go Ride with Bolsover & District Cycle Club which fit her (although on tip toes when over the top tube), and cycling fantastically. Up until this point she’d been borrowing @steven1988 daughter’s Islabike Beinn 52 for the sessions which made an unbelievable difference in her performance. So, I got her a Frog 62 on advice from Steve and fellow parents. It’s very lightweight, has a trigger shift for the 8 gears and, most importantly for my daughter, it’s purple! It came with a spare set of tyres, two inner tubes, mudguards and even some touch up paint (which I want to use but am hesitant to do so - I don’t want to make a mess). I’ll research how to do a good job with the paint before trying  My daughter is pleased as punch which makes all the difference. So far she’s only ridden it up and down the street while I’ve been adjusting brake and gear lever positions, etc. to suit her. As it’s a school INSET day tomorrow, I’ll take her out on it and give her plenty of opportunity to get used to it. I think I’m as excited to have her riding it as much as she is.



Hope you got pics From Monday can't wait to see it at Go Ride


----------



## DCLane (20 Jun 2018)

This plus a valve extender as I can't find one:






It _should_ be ready for my 13yo to ride a 10TT on Saturday.


----------



## mjr (20 Jun 2018)

Two lock washers for the X-RD3 hub which SA used to fit to older models but apparently no longer do. Now I just need to keep them safe until the hub's annual service!

SJS 15 litre rear single pannier for £4 (I was ordering other bits anyway, so the delivery didn't matter). Not massively convinced by steel hooks which may wear the paint off the rack and the anti-sway hook is better looped around the stay and hooked onto the bag - rather than the intended other way round - but at that price I don't really mind if I have to remove the steel hooks and bolt on the QL2 handles removed from the torn pannier.

More C-Cure small patches. I seem to repair far more thorn prick punctures than anything else. And more rubber solution.



RealLeeHimself said:


> Fair enough!  I’m not a proponent of British Cycling, just wondered if there was any particular reason for joining Cycling UK


My main reason for hating BC is in https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/british-cycling-or-cycling-uk-or-doesnt-it-really-matter.221544/ but there's much else.


----------



## RoubaixCube (20 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I bought this a few days ago, it arrived yesterday and I took it for a test ride on the Diverge today. SO SO impressed with it. Considering it costs like £8.00 and comes with Chinese instructions - it is sturdy, looks smart, user friendly, and didn't intrude too much onto my handlebar space. The handlebar holder is a hinged plastic, but strong and the the main holder is coated metal....
> 
> WELL worth the money - May order another for the Allez Sport.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motorcycle-MTB-Bike-Bicycle-Handlebar-Mount-Mobile-Phone-Holder-GPS-iPhone-X-UK/183159900720?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&var=690436520898&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649




Bought one of these a few years ago and use it for long rides. Cheap and cheerful


----------



## the stupid one (21 Jun 2018)

the stupid one said:


> Also Zefal Croozer/Swan mudguards for the Triban.





Elysian_Roads said:


> Pictures please. Of the mudguards on the Triban though, not of any clipped in related injuries...



@Elysian_Roads







I think they look unobtrusive at worst. The elastic holding the Croozer in place is touching the cables because of the rectangular cross-section of the tube, but not really deflecting them. I hope that won't be a problem.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (21 Jun 2018)

the stupid one said:


> @Elysian_Roads
> 
> View attachment 415382
> 
> ...


Thanks @the stupid one.

My Triban is the designated "winter" bike because it was cheap. It's not necessarily the most effective solution for the job, especially when it comes to fitting mudguards. Hadn't considered your solution before, but it's definitely food for thought. 

Cheers.


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Jun 2018)

Ortleib pvc free sport roller panniers and ultimate bar bag plus an ABUS granit x plus ready for the Suffolk holiday later this year.

Thanks to Lyon and Zyro-Fisher for staff discounts


----------



## pjd57 (21 Jun 2018)

Had to order a new Shimano Claris shifter.
Apparently the £50 I paid was a bargain.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Jun 2018)

I have received some smart allen keys for the workshop. 

They certainly fit better than the cheaper set I had been using. Used them to put the new cleats onto some new Louis Garneau Granite SPD shoes yesterday. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009ODV...olid=2DLKOGBDNEWCG&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Freelanderuk (23 Jun 2018)

J_H1026 said:


> Are they worth the money or for going for something else?


I wore mine for the first time on a 32 mile ride ,nice material and seam well made ,I am 6'1" and 90kg with a 36" waist and ordered an XL size ,fit size very good but I don't know if it's normal for bi .Shorts to pull a little in the crotch area,but did not notice this once on the bike, also ordered another make to compare


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Jun 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> I wore mine for the first time on a 32 mile ride ,nice material and seam well made ,I am 6'1" and 90kg with a 36" waist and ordered an XL size ,fit size very good but I don't know if it's normal for bi .Shorts to pull a little in the crotch area,but did not notice this once on the bike, also ordered another make to compare



Same brand or something else?


----------



## Freelanderuk (23 Jun 2018)

I ordered these from chain reaction
Altura Tech 5 Bib shorts


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jun 2018)

I've bought a couple of jockey wheels for my Cube. I gave it a good old clean the other day and noticed they were looking a bit like me....!


----------



## roadrash (23 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I've bought a couple of jockey wheels for my Cube. I gave it a good old clean the other day and noticed they were looking a bit like me....!



Knackered ???


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jun 2018)

roadrash said:


> Knackered ???




I'd like to think they're beautiful and perfectly formed.... but you're probably right!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jun 2018)

My wife was really struggling with the grip shifters on her MTB yesterday at Carsington so when we got back I ordered some trigger shifters off Amazon. Cheap and cheerful. Parcel arrived this morning. Will fit them tomorrow and see if she finds shifting better. Fingers crossed. Got some new handlebar grips for her too as without the gripshifters her grips will be about an inch too small.


----------



## TigerT (25 Jun 2018)

A Garmin Edge 820, Varia Front Light and a couple of mounts to use them on multiple bikes.


----------



## Ransom1980 (25 Jun 2018)

Halfords behind seat storage bag 
And there last junior front suspension an 24" wheels mtb for my sons Tenth Birthday next weekend


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jun 2018)

A spare mech hanger for the 901 and one for the Montpellier as I was on the Whyte site


----------



## Freelanderuk (25 Jun 2018)

A Kask Protone in black and lime


----------



## roadrash (25 Jun 2018)

A pair of crosstop levers..


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Jun 2018)

A pair of M520 SPD pedals from Laxzo


----------



## Firestorm (28 Jun 2018)

Not exactly for the bike...more for the Grandsons


----------



## Lavender Rose (29 Jun 2018)

After my little faux pas yesterday and not tightening my saddle and not carrying a multi tool - I finally have bought a saddle bag - which can be changed between the two bikes.

I do not like really wearing a waist bag just to transport a multi-tool.....so this seems the most logical step! Small compact...will fit my multi-tool, bank card, house keys....BOOM 

It is a perfect size, decent quality, good reviews....should be here before Sunday's Audax hopefully.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> After my little faux pas yesterday and not tightening my saddle and not carrying a multi tool - I finally have bought a saddle bag - which can be changed between the two bikes.
> 
> I do not like really wearing a waist bag just to transport a multi-tool.....so this seems the most logical step! Small compact...will fit my multi-tool, bank card, house keys....BOOM
> 
> ...


Not big enough for an Audax set-up, get a Carradice,


----------



## Lavender Rose (29 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Not big enough for an Audax set-up, get a Carradice,
> 
> View attachment 416836



Good lord that bag is way too big for me haha - but I am sure it works for you. Yes this will be used for rides and also if mum wants to go out and put her stuff in without a bag or rucksack etc


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Good lord that bag is way too big for me haha - but I am sure it works for you. Yes this will be used for rides and also if mum wants to go out and put her stuff in without a bag or rucksack etc


You've not seen the matching Panniers too then,


----------



## Lavender Rose (29 Jun 2018)




----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


>


That's my 'Light' touring set up, I've also got a 'Medium' and a 'Large' touring rig too (the 'Large' involves a Trailer)


----------



## JhnBssll (29 Jun 2018)

Dura Ace R9150 Di2 rear mech arrived today, it's incredibly light and looks very well made  Hopefully I'll have some money for the front mech soon  Still to go are:

Dura Ace R9150 Di2 Front Mech
Junction Box A
Battery
WiFi module
etube wires x6
charger


----------



## bpsmith (29 Jun 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> Dura Ace R9150 Di2 rear mech arrived today, it's incredibly light and looks very well made  Hopefully I'll have some money for the front mech soon  Still to go are:
> 
> Dura Ace R9150 Di2 Front Mech
> Junction Box A
> ...


I was tweaking my brothers new Dura Ace setup on his Emonda RSL last week. Was amazed how smooth the shifters were and how different they felt to Ultegra. Proper wanted to upgrade the groupset, despite being only 600 miles in on my Ultegra. Lol


----------



## JhnBssll (29 Jun 2018)

bpsmith said:


> I was tweaking my brothers new Dura Ace setup on his Emonda RSL last week. Was amazed how smooth the shifters were and how different they felt to Ultegra. Proper wanted to upgrade the groupset, despite being only 600 miles in on my Ultegra. Lol



I've never used Dura Ace, I was very close to ordering Ultegra Di2 but thought I'd regret not waiting in the long run  I still can't decide what to do about the chainset as I'll be cascading the groupsets down across 3 bikes. I could get a cheap chainset to go on my commuter or a Dura Ace for the Bianchi  I know which I'd rather but it's another chunk of cash to save


----------



## Freelanderuk (30 Jun 2018)

Bought a park tool chain cleaner with degreaser and cleaning brush


----------



## Nonethewiser (30 Jun 2018)

Park Tools PCS10 bike maintenance stand and TW5.2 torque wrench. I've been banging on to all who will listen about engaging in some home maintenance and I've finally put my money where my mouth is!


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Jul 2018)

Not for the bike but for me.

Took advantage of the current Rapha 25% discount to get these;

https://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/shop/classic-flyweight-jersey/product/FLY01XX

https://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/shop/pro-team-arm-screens/product/ASP01XX


----------



## stoatsngroats (1 Jul 2018)

2 wipperman 10sp links, as when I cleaned my chain, the link wasn’t a 10 sp one, which explains why I had an occasional click sometimes! I carry a link tool with me, just because I have one, but I’m going to try the Wipperman link because it appears to be a tool free removal with them.
The trip to France is going to need some tools, but I’d rather limit what I take.
I know you can remove the KMC quick link with wire, but I haven’t been that successful in the past.
I will be taking my torque wrench, as I have yet to be totally sure I correctly tighten these new pitlock s, if I ever need to take wheels off.
BTW, pitstoppers app ar o be a great way to prevent a chance theft of parts, although an expense, I think it’s worthwhile.


----------



## gbb (1 Jul 2018)

Failed today.
Rode 6.5 miles each way in the high 20 degree temps to Halfords to get a Schrader valved 700x35 inner tube...only to find they hadn't got one.
Ah well, got a short ride


----------



## Serge (2 Jul 2018)

I've just splashed out nearly thirteen quid in Aldi on cycling bits. 

Two pairs of "Ergonomic Fitness Socks" for £1.99 a pair.

A pair of "Sports and Cycling Sunglasses" for £1.99.

And, the big spend, a "Bike Phone Holder" for £6.99.







I don't think I've got the hang of the socks yet though.


----------



## Serge (2 Jul 2018)

And I've just noticed from the photo, I really should stop wearing those one legged trousers in this sunshine.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (2 Jul 2018)

My Clif energy bars came today. Since SIS seem to have rebranded theirs and increased the price significantly I thought I'd try someting new.


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Jul 2018)

Ultegra R8000 compact chainset for the Roubaix  New second hand on eBay, removed from a new bike before it was ridden


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jul 2018)

Quick links for 8-speed chain from Amazon just in case the chain breaks while out so I can get home. And yes, I was once a Boy Scout.


----------



## jowwy (3 Jul 2018)

i succumbed - i have just bought another set of 650b wheels from planet X, with el guapo hubs and xd driver - for 89 bucks @77% off i couldn't resist any longer


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jul 2018)

Serge said:


> I've just splashed out nearly thirteen quid in Aldi on cycling bits.
> 
> Two pairs of "Ergonomic Fitness Socks" for £1.99 a pair.
> 
> ...



The socks are first rate.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jul 2018)

New cable clamp bolt from SJS for my FD as I managed to (stupidly) mash the hex up - and I really hate mashed hexes on my bike.


----------



## Serge (3 Jul 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The socks are first rate.


Cool, not tried them yet. They're probably even better on the right feet!


----------



## Alan O (3 Jul 2018)

jowwy said:


> i succumbed - i have just bought another set of 650b wheels from planet X, with el guapo hubs and xd driver - for 89 bucks @77% off i couldn't resist any longer


Yep, definitely the way to go - stock up when the big offers are there. I think all my wheels and tyres were bought that way


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> New cable clamp bolt from SJS for my FD as I managed to (stupidly) mash the hex up - and I really hate mashed hexes on my bike.


Bit of a tip, bin the allen key that did it. If it has damaged one bolt head it will damage others the same, the other solution is to grind the worn portion off but that's very tricky to get right.


----------



## jowwy (3 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> Yep, definitely the way to go - stock up when the big offers are there. I think all my wheels and tyres were bought that way


Im tempted on a 3rd set.........thinking of fitting a set with 42mm gravel kings and putting them tubeless on the Ti


----------



## Alan O (3 Jul 2018)

jowwy said:


> Im tempted on a 3rd set.........thinking of fitting a set with 42mm gravel kings and putting them tubeless on the Ti


Well, you'll certainly get no discouragement from me


----------



## Andy_R (3 Jul 2018)

I bought an ice cream for my bike today. I had to eat it though, as he doesn't like mint choc chip....strange how I keep forgetting that....


----------



## jowwy (3 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> Well, you'll certainly get no discouragement from me


My mrs may feel differently though lol


----------



## Alan O (3 Jul 2018)

jowwy said:


> My mrs may feel differently though lol


Hehe, I'm lucky that mine doesn't appear inclined to count wheels - she just vaguely knows there are _some_.


----------



## jowwy (3 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> Hehe, I'm lucky that mine doesn't appear inclined to count wheels - she just vaguely knows there are _some_.


She counts on bank statements though lol


----------



## bpsmith (3 Jul 2018)

Grabbed some Vittoria Corsa Control G+ tyres in readiness for a winter bike build. Still went for the gum wall version though, as they’re a bit of guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## JhnBssll (4 Jul 2018)

jowwy's purchasing relapse is obviously infectious. I've just ordered the remaining Di2 bits for the Bianchi, all except cables. I'll mock the install up first before ordering them to make sure i get the lengths right  Anyway internal battery, junction box, wireless unit and Dura Ace R9150 front mech are now ordered  I really need to pull in some contracts to pay for some of these bits soon 

I've also ordered some black electrical tape and tipex so I can change the chainset from Ultegra to Dura Ace to match without spending £300


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jul 2018)

Insurance renewal for the Spa Elan and British Cycling renewal for me.


----------



## bpsmith (4 Jul 2018)

BC Renewal for me too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jul 2018)

Oh look - third BC renewal in a row.

Gone up again too.

I don't remember getting as many stickers before so maybe that explains the increase.


----------



## JhnBssll (4 Jul 2018)

I just mocked it up and ordered the wires 

I'll be waiting at the window for the postie for the foreseeable future


----------



## Lavender Rose (5 Jul 2018)

I was incredibly happy yesterday to see that ALL THREE OF MY PARCELS HAD ARRIVED AT ONCE! 

1.






2.




3.








The energy gels are amazing! I use them during Duathlon....I got a special bundle pack advertised through facebook. Usually £19.40 for 12 (2 x 6 packs) but I got a special free code and paid just £3.99 for shipping! Although the website does seem more expensive than when I buy the gels individually.....but anyway - still a good buy!!! 

I was super happy - it was like birthday come early


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2018)

For me ON the bike, yesterday ...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jul 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I was incredibly happy yesterday to see that ALL THREE OF MY PARCELS HAD ARRIVED AT ONCE!
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 417764
> ...



Happy Early Birthday.


----------



## Lavender Rose (5 Jul 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Happy Early Birthday.



Thank you!! It's not my real birthday till 22nd August! and I will be 30


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jul 2018)

new cycling uk card came through today.


----------



## Vantage (5 Jul 2018)

New brake cables for the rerouting job and a couple Camelbak Podium Big Chill 750ml bottles coz I'm sick of p155 warm water on my few rides. Apparently this is the 'Carbon' colour. Pfft. It's white with stripes. Better than the other colours offered.


----------



## harrison_888 (5 Jul 2018)

Replacement gloves and socks ready for a long ride this weekend.

Socks (these are thicker than I envisaged and although wiggle describes them as breathable and suitable for warm and colder weather):
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/defeet-woolie-boolie-2-6-cuff-socks/?sku=5360474600

Mitts:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gripgrab-progel-gloves/?sku=5360634923

I’ve also purchased chain lube and brake pads which are even less interesting than socks and mitts so I won’t post a link


----------



## harrison_888 (5 Jul 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Thank you!! It's not my real birthday till 22nd August! and I will be 30



Welcome to the 30 club (in August). Everything begins to creak and all my clothes have shrunk...I’m sure you’ll be fine though.


----------



## Lavender Rose (6 Jul 2018)

harrison_888 said:


> Welcome to the 30 club (in August). Everything begins to creak and all my clothes have shrunk...I’m sure you’ll be fine though.


Thanks darling!!


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jul 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Thanks darling!!


30 is not as bad as 25 was  and it's nothing to what 40 is and as for 50 .

But......................This is coming at it from a blokes perspective, women seem to get more attractive as they age.


----------



## jowwy (6 Jul 2018)

2 x Clement USH 650B x 42mm gravel tyres
Sram 10-42 XD Cassette
Stans tubeless kit

Spa cycles leather saddle 
etap blips
Digital calipers

and i though i was done with spending - how wrong i was


----------



## tom73 (6 Jul 2018)

Treated myself to new Castelli cycle top , now have one that matchers my bike hehe 
last week was a bit of a bumper week New seat post clamp ( I broke the last one  longest two day wait in years) ,
Torque Wrench , saddle bag and bundle for Mrs 73 bike and a new set of Allen keys a treat from Mrs 73


----------



## Vantage (6 Jul 2018)

Just ordered another Camelbak Podium bottle but in 600ml size as I've since discovered the 750ml size won't fit under the top tube when in the seat tube cage. These things are friggin huge.


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Jul 2018)

A Carnac Aura road helmet & a SS jersey from Planet X, some new SPD M350 pedals and inner tubes from Wiggle.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jul 2018)

Vantage said:


> Just ordered another Camelbak Podium bottle but in 600ml size as I've since discovered the 750ml size won't fit under the top tube when in the seat tube cage. These things are friggin huge.



I guess you have the big chill version with the liner inside too keep cool. They are massive compared to the standard 720ml version.

Edit, just seen your earlier post. Yep, big chill.


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Jul 2018)

1950's Soviet Ammo Bag.


----------



## gbb (11 Jul 2018)

My trusty old beto track pump expired. Tonight, I thought I'm not messing about...down my LBS.. got a TruFlo track pump, the best one at the price I was prepared to pay. It does the job perfectly on its first try. I'm sure I could have got it cheaper...or maybe a better one...but tonight I just wanted one, I'm not faffing about


----------



## Justinitus (11 Jul 2018)

Technically Sunday, but I ordered a Topeak Ridecase for my luddite iphone 5 for £9. Arrived today and I’m really impressed, so I ordered another one for the other bike -much cheaper than the mount on its own and I have a spare case!


----------



## Vantage (11 Jul 2018)

Yesterday arrived my Schwalbe Cityjet 26 x 1.5" Skinwall tyres.
Except they aren't skinwall. They're black...all around. Now I've got 2 sets of the bloody things.
Guess it'll be a while before I have nice tan walled tyres on my rig. Meh.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jul 2018)

Vantage said:


> Yesterday arrived my Schwalbe Cityjet 26 x 1.5" Skinwall tyres.
> Except they aren't skinwall. They're black...all around. Now I've got 2 sets of the bloody things.
> Guess it'll be a while before I have nice tan walled tyres on my rig. Meh.


Send them back?


----------



## Vantage (11 Jul 2018)

Considered that one. The sellers are expecting me to pay the return postage for their cock up. Given that I've already paid for them to be delivered I ain't doing it again.


----------



## pjd57 (11 Jul 2018)

Small bag for under the saddle.
£12 from Dales in Glasgow.

Some very expensive very small ones in Tiso just round the corner , so it was worth the extra 100 metres


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Jul 2018)

More Disc Brake Pads, the sintered ones squeak nicely, they make a great warning sound for pedestrians, better than a bell.


----------



## Vantage (12 Jul 2018)

My new smaller Podium bottle arrived today.





You have got to be kidding me!!!


----------



## Threevok (13 Jul 2018)

36t narrow wide chainring.

Feeling even braver


----------



## jowwy (13 Jul 2018)

Had no choice with purchase as I trashed ny carbon wheelset 

Fulcrum Red power 29er wheelset - bargain from Planet X @£89


----------



## Garry A (13 Jul 2018)

A new Mavic rim to replace the one someone fell on and pringled.


----------



## the stupid one (13 Jul 2018)

Damn you, Planet X Fibonacci Sale and cheap Aldi lager.

Jersey, bib shorts, canti brake set, cable cutter, socks, handlebar bag, pressure gauge, mitts etc. etc.

I sold an LP for £75 on eBay not long ago, so the Paypal balance was quite healthy. The brakes are to replace the corroded set on the Ridgeback mongrel, which is looking increasingly handsome these days.


----------



## Rowano (14 Jul 2018)

I got a big slice in my tyre today, so just ordered a gp4000s II tyre, replacement inner tube, CO2 cartridges and a second water bottle. Oh, and a train ticket home


----------



## Saluki (14 Jul 2018)

Gatorskins to replace the 4 seasons that bit the dust the other day.


----------



## iancity (14 Jul 2018)

More Planet X goodness - 3 pairs of socks (yellow orange and green ), 2x green water bottles and a hosepipe brush! for just over a tenner


----------



## Domus (14 Jul 2018)

Two wheel bags and a front fork mounting hitch. Senior management fancies a few days in France in August, so I can put the bike in the car and pootle around Roubaix for a day.


----------



## Threevok (16 Jul 2018)

1 slime tube (to replace the one I gave away last week) 

1 clip-on rear light (to replace the one I broke last month)


----------



## J_H1026 (16 Jul 2018)

Some new chain lube, a pair of new fingerless gloves as I seem to have lost one in between getting off my bike at 1800 and getting back on again at 0800.... And I've had a Shimano BT-DN110 sat in my basket for about 2 months....


----------



## Vantage (16 Jul 2018)

These...


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jul 2018)

Lots of things came today. 2 caps, a bike cover that I will try and double as a bivvy. 3 Continental S II tyres and a blackburn bar bag.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jul 2018)

Vantage said:


> These...
> 
> View attachment 419656


You must have a Brompton or a sports car


----------



## jowwy (17 Jul 2018)

Clement Strada Ush 700x32 tubeless ready tyres x 2

absolute bargain on PX at the mo


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2018)

Genetic Track Chain Tensioners - for two reasons

1) because I am tired of fettling my current DMR ones to use more than a few millimeters of the dropout
2) because they came in gold and I am a tart


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jul 2018)

Bought the wife a new bike yesterday, a GT Aggressor MTB. Entry level bike, perfect for her needs. Plus got £50 off RRP. Should be able to pick it up on Sunday. 27.5” QR wheels, disc brakes, 21 gears and light aluminium frame. 

As it comes with knobbly tyres only, I’ve ordered some Schwalbe Landcruiser Plus for less rolling resistance on the type of surface she rides on. The combination of the new bike and tyres should make a big difference as her old bike, a Halfords tank of a bike, weighs an absolute ton and she was working against the bike more than anything. I think I’m more excited than she is to pick it up when it’s ready!


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> Genetic Track Chain Tensioners - for two reasons
> 
> 1) because I am tired of fettling my current DMR ones to use more than a few millimeters of the dropout
> 2) because they came in gold and I am a tart



Oh, and some QR converters for those, because I just realised I needed them


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jul 2018)

New rear light.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/cateye-omni-3-rear-light/


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jul 2018)

jowwy said:


> Clement Strada Ush 700x32 tubeless ready tyres x 2
> 
> absolute bargain on PX at the mo



Can't find them - have you got a link please?


----------



## jowwy (18 Jul 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Can't find them - have you got a link please?


https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TYCLSUSHT/clement-strada-ush-tyre-700c


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jul 2018)

jowwy said:


> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TYCLSUSHT/clement-strada-ush-tyre-700c



Ah, thank you. They are cheap - I'm tempted.....


----------



## Oldbloke (19 Jul 2018)

After 6 weeks of clear sunny days, decided to replace my Tifosis with a pair of Jawbreakers for better eye protections.

These arrived today, it's now raining. Unbelievable.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Jul 2018)

Couple of 28mm GP4000S IIs to replace the Kenda tyres on the new bike when it eventually arrives, plus free tubes. Park glueless patches and a bottle brush.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (19 Jul 2018)

Oldbloke said:


> After 6 weeks of clear sunny days, decided to replace my Tifosis with a pair of Jawbreakers for better eye protections.
> 
> These arrived today, it's now raining. Unbelievable.



I’ve been wearing Jawbreakers for a couple of months now.

They’re expensive, but very, very good. The clarity through the lens is amazing! It makes it much easier to spot imperfections in the road.


----------



## Mireystock (20 Jul 2018)

A pair of lime green Nukeproof lock on handlebar grips.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jul 2018)

I think these count as _for the bike_ as when I am riding it there is an almost symbiotic relationship between man and machine going on - new bibs, an exceedingly dull purchase occasioned by my old pair spontaneously and irrecoverably scrunching up in the padded gusset area.

Looking forward to some serious crotch comfort when I go for an evening ride post TdF coverage.


----------



## Vantage (23 Jul 2018)

A new bottom bracket. UN55 for when the current pos fails.
A set of chainring bolts. With the exception of a spacer for the front mech and mudguards, I've now enough spare parts to fully build up the old Raleigh as a shopper bike instead of risking the Spa.


----------



## WelshJon (24 Jul 2018)

A set of Conti 4 seasons to replace my heavily worn and (dangerously worn rear) gp4000s II.
Actually found the gp4000s have lasted me 2 winters and 2 summers, and for a 'light weight , summer tyre' they've been excellent and relatively puncture proof.

I just fancied a change.


----------



## TigerT (24 Jul 2018)

New inner tubes for all of my bikes after using my last one at the weekend which was very luckily the correct size for the bike I wanted to use!

Also 2 sets of SPD-SL cleats (blue and red). I’m just learning to ride with these instead of SPD’s. But due to mobility issues in my right ankle I’m finding it hard to twist out. Hopefully the cleats with less or no float will be better.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2018)

New disk brake pads for the front brake on my CAADX. I found them HERE on eBay for £2.99 incl. p&p. If they are any good then next time I will buy 4 pairs for £10.40.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2018)

Actually ... I have just been looking at some of the prices for pads direct from China. They are so low that I think I will just take a punt on some of them and stock up before I need them!


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> New disk brake pads for the front brake on my CAADX. I found them HERE on eBay for £2.99 incl. p&p. If they are any good then next time I will buy 4 pairs for £10.40.
> 
> View attachment 420851
> 
> View attachment 420852



Report back on those please Colin.


----------



## Threevok (24 Jul 2018)

10mm thru adaptors for rear Hope Hub

10mm QR thru axle


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Report back on those please Colin.


Preliminary report: 

The braking material is quite chunky and I am worried that it is too thick to get the rotor in! 

I'll finish my mug of tea then go to try and fit the pads ...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Actually ... I have just been looking at some of the prices for pads direct from China. They are so low that I think I will just take a punt on some of them and stock up before I need them!


It's obviously your choice, but is a safety critical item one where you want to take the chance that they aren't fakes made of cheese?


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jul 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's obviously your choice, but is a safety critical item one where you want to take the chance that they aren't fakes made of cheese?



As I understand it there's not much over 20% where @ColinJ is.

In all seriousness this would be my concern too.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's obviously your choice, but is a safety critical item one where you want to take the chance that they aren't fakes made of cheese?


Good point, well made!

Of course, I don't really know where my slightly more expensive eBay pads came from either ... They do look well made. It could be a moot point though if I can't get the wheel back in anyway - ha ha!



Salty seadog said:


> As I understand it there's not much over 20% where @ColinJ is.
> 
> In all seriousness this would be my concern too.


The reason I put the TRP HY/RD front brake on my CX bike is that with the old Promax brake on the bike I was flying down a 25% descent with the front lever pulled to the bar tape and I still wasn't slowing down enough!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Good point, well made!
> 
> Of course, I don't really know where my slightly more expensive eBay pads came from either ... They do look well made. It could be a moot point though if I can't get the wheel back in anyway - ha ha!
> 
> ...



Some good pad choices here:

https://www.uberbikecomponents.com/category/484/TRP-Disc-Brake-Pads


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2018)

Not bought anything, but I've been pricing up bike racks for a Smart Fortwo. Holy Mary Mother of Trump they're expensive! I've bought entire cars for less.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jul 2018)

Picked up a couple of bits ordered for click n collect in the Halfords 30% off promotion last week - a Ridge thermal l/s cycling jersey (was £15, reduced to £10.50, then another 10% BC discount) and a set of Shimano SPD-SL cleats (were "£22", 'online price' £10.99, then reduced to £7.69, then another 10% BC discount off that).

The Ridge top is spot on for under a tenner and was far too warm even just trying it on today- it should be great for layering this winter.
The cleats situation is ridiculous though - they're on the shelf in store at £22 (would anyone actually pay that much for a pair?) today, but the ones I've got were couriered to the store (they were still in the jiffy bag) and sold to me for under seven quid. How does that work..? Wish I'd ordered a couple of pairs now.

As usual, no problem getting the BC discount either, they didn't even ask to see my membership card.


----------



## Pedropete (25 Jul 2018)

Not strictly for the bike but used to work on it: a pair of Knipex mini Pliers Wrench, the 125mm ones. Had the 180mm size for a while and possibly the most versatile tool I own. The mini one came in super handy for tightening some brake hoses.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Of course, I don't really know where my slightly more expensive eBay pads came from either ... They do look well made. It could be a moot point though if I can't get the wheel back in anyway - ha ha!


Of course, it does help to retract _BOTH _pistons before trying to replace the pads ... 

PS And it is a good idea not to let the old ones get _THIS _worn before replacing them ...


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Not bought anything, but I've been pricing up bike racks for a Smart Fortwo. Holy Mary Mother of Trump they're expensive! I've bought entire cars for less.


I hear you brother, we bought a rack for our Focus to take the bikes to Wales beginning of this month, what sort of fiend would design a car that can't fit a bike rack?


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Of course, it does help to retract _BOTH _pistons before trying to replace the pads ...
> 
> PS And it is a good idea not to let the old ones get _THIS _worn before replacing them ...
> 
> View attachment 420975



There's load of meat left on them!


----------



## JhnBssll (26 Jul 2018)

One of the perks of working for Bosch is access to good discounts on new products. I made good use of that today and came home with a brand new Fontus - a silly name for a potentially jolly useful product  It's an 18V battery powered low pressure washer with built in water tank. You fill it with water and stick a battery in the back and chuck it in the boot of the car ready to clean your bike down with when you're done riding  I'm told it holds enough water to clean 2 bikes and if you have access to a water supply it will run for up to about half an hour at full power on a 4Ah battery pack  I'm looking forward to giving it a try


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> There's load of meat left on them!


The thing that finally prompted me to change them was one corner of one pad wearing away completely so the metal plate itself was rubbing on the disk! You can see the shiny area on the bottom left of the pad on the R of the photo above ...


----------



## si_c (27 Jul 2018)

My Mio GPS unit needs to be returned for repair, the USB port has stopped allowing it to connect to the PC, this isn't too much of a problem as I can sync via WiFi anyway so been using it like that for a month or so. Got corrupt settings file now though so the unit won't start, easy fix if you can mount the unit via USB.

So bought myself a new Garmin 820 bundle as I also need to replace my old HRM which has given up the ghost after the seal went around the battery compartment. Quite pleased with it, although the screen on my old unit was much bigger and so easier to read, not had a chance to use the navigation yet, but it looks straightforward enough.



ColinJ said:


> The thing that finally prompted me to change them was one corner of one pad wearing away completely so the metal plate itself was rubbing on the disk! You can see the shiny area on the bottom left of the pad on the R of the photo above ...



Yep. When you can hear metal on metal time to use the other brake.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Aug 2018)

Lezeyne Flow Caddy for my phone & gels.

My new bibs I bought don't have a pocket on the back like my old ones and not all my tops have pockets either.

Rare for me to take more than one bottle of fluids.

https://www.evanscycles.com/lezyne-...MIwu6-io_M3AIVQZztCh2ifgl6EAQYAiABEgIMEvD_BwE

A truly exciting purchase.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2018)

Pair of these


----------



## Garry A (1 Aug 2018)

Spokes to rebuild a wheel and a replacement for a damaged one on another wheel. Double butted ACI.


----------



## simonali (1 Aug 2018)

Some Hunt wheels with tubeless tyres. Bought today, not being delivered until last week of August, though.



I was tempted to double the outlay and go for the carbon ones, which would have been delivered next week, but common sense prevailed.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2018)

Spend limited to £8 today. 
£4 for a bottle cage for my granddaughters bike, and £4 for the car park at Salcey Forest so we could join in with the British Cycling kids skills and ride session..

Actually, it was more, as two ice creams @ £2.30 each were purchased, making the total spend £12.60


----------



## simonali (1 Aug 2018)

I looked at a carbon bottle cage the other day that was 32 quid. Without being able to try my bottle of choice in it before I made the purchase I thought better of it.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2018)

Mine was 4 squids as it's made of cheese, but will be fine for granddaughters purposes


----------



## BromptonChrispy (1 Aug 2018)

A Stronglight double crankset to modify a Brompton and a used Charge Spoon Saddle to try on my MTB. Looking forward to trying them both. I hope I fit them the correct way round as a Saddle has no teeth and a chainring could give me saddlesores!!!!


----------



## Freelanderuk (2 Aug 2018)

I bought £20 of petrol to go to Sheffield to pick up a Giant TCR Pro I bought


----------



## Heigue'r (2 Aug 2018)

Lovely bike,Ive been keeping the eyes open for this colour scheme,obviously not enough,bar tape and saddle would be black though but each to their own


----------



## Freelanderuk (2 Aug 2018)

Heigue'r said:


> Lovely bike,Ive been keeping the eyes open for this colour scheme,obviously not enough,bar tape and saddle would be black though but each to their own



Will be changing the bar tape and hopefully to lime green and a new black saddle , found it on eBay ,it's a 2016 pro1 in fantastic condition with all paperwork and extras only ridden for 400 miles


----------



## marshmella (2 Aug 2018)

Schwalbe marathons arrived today will fit them to the daughters bike at the weekend. She'll be doing a bit of commuting when she moves down to Surrey next month.


----------



## mgs315 (2 Aug 2018)

Not a lot, just bits.

First (yesterday technically) I got meself a reduced to clear orange Castelli Entrata jersey so I look like a colour-matched tart when riding the TCR.

Today I went to the LBS to get some tubeless sealant and a few club water bottles. Lovely looking bottles but alas they’ve got white lids which look odd to me so bought a couple of plain variants with black lids online to swap them out, the leftover bits will suit the other half on her train commute and gym sessions as her old bottles are a bit manky now.

Added a new KMC quick link and pair of socks to get free postage.

That’s enough for this pay packet methinks.


----------



## Vantage (3 Aug 2018)

Pair of Schwalbe Kojak 1.35's.
Hoping they're a little closer to the ride quality of my old Hyper Voyagers. 
The City Jets are a bit dull.

Pair of "retro" rubber block pedals for the n+1 build.


----------



## simonali (3 Aug 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> Will be changing the bar tape and hopefully to lime green and a new black saddle , found it on eBay ,it's a 2016 pro1 in fantastic condition with all paperwork and extras only ridden for 400 miles



My new second hand bike came with green tape, but I've just bought some black to stealth it out a bit. It has been about 15 years since I taped some 'bars, so wish me luck! I have had prctice of sorts doing the handles on the missus' tennis bats, though.


----------



## jowwy (3 Aug 2018)

About to order some planet x 29er wheels and some schwalbe G One speeds in 2.25's for the EBIKE


----------



## Serge (3 Aug 2018)

Taking advantage of the 10% off deal on eBay today, I bought this:

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Home-Mecha...rentrq:004d5a551650ac3d456834b2ffea60df|iid:1

And this:

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHIMANO-AL...rentrq:004f2b7f1650ac198a58c998fffe140e|iid:1

The new bike build is finally moving, wish me luck!


----------



## tom73 (3 Aug 2018)

Just arrived a Hiplock and some Z-Lok cable ties. Just waiting on the rest of the orders to arrive


----------



## DCBassman (3 Aug 2018)

A tiny hanger extender, as I cannot find a good replacement B screw.


----------



## tom73 (4 Aug 2018)

Oh it's like busses today most of the rest of my order's came  
Falling on from my mishap new pair of Castelli cycle gloves (naturally black and green to match my bike  )
Parktool work stand , time i did some bit of light weight maintenance. 
Mrs73 also treated me to a surprise of a Holdsworth ice cream bundle ( just has to be done )


----------



## Serge (6 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Taking advantage of the 10% off deal on eBay today, I bought this:
> 
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Home-Mechanic-Bike-Bicycle-Cycle-Repair-Maintenance-Work-Stand-Rack-Heavy-Duty/253489897733?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=c61e6b8341c5447bbdbfdb1dc6f685df&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=ag&sd=253489897733&itm=253489897733&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:e11e937a-972d-11e8-94af-74dbd1803a5c|parentrq:004d5a551650ac3d456834b2ffea60df|iid:1
> 
> ...


Yay! The bike stand has arrived!


----------



## tom73 (6 Aug 2018)

Must be ebay delivery day. My Element bundle has a arrived too. Brand new already a good deal but with 10% code it ended up costing less than a bolt on its own


----------



## Serge (6 Aug 2018)

I think I may have got a little excited about the bike stand arriving, I've just hammered the credit card and bought everything I need to get the bike on the road. 

Expect a thread to start in the near future on how not to put together a bike from scratch with no experience and no skill. Should be fun!


----------



## Vantage (7 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> I think I may have got a little excited about the bike stand arriving, I've just hammered the credit card and bought everything I need to get the bike on the road.
> 
> Expect a thread to start in the near future on how not to put together a bike from scratch with no experience and no skill. Should be fun!



As far as I'm concerned, if you're gonna blow money, blow it on the bike


----------



## Vantage (7 Aug 2018)

Just ordered a cheap rip-off of the Walky-Dog.
She'll get me killed fairly soon.


----------



## Johnno260 (7 Aug 2018)

Some more Muc-Off cleaning gear, Replacement bar tape, and the bikes booked in for a partial strip down service.


----------



## Serge (7 Aug 2018)

Vantage said:


> As far as I'm concerned, if you're gonna blow money, blow it on the bike


Exactly. Well, that and beer.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Aug 2018)

The cheapest 559/26" tyre i could find while camping in North Cornwall.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Aug 2018)

Remember those SPD-SL cleats for £3 a set in Poundworld a while ago?

I got 20 sets for a quid today - yep, 5p a pair.






Should keep me going for a while...


----------



## simonali (7 Aug 2018)

Some lightly used (I hope!) carbon bars and some Fizik bar tape arrived today with a mystery gift. Anyone have an idea what I do with these?


----------



## Serge (7 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Some lightly used (I hope!) carbon bars and some Fizik bar tape arrived today with a mystery gift. Anyone have an idea what I do with these?
> 
> View attachment 423232


1: Rip off.
2: Clean the screen.
3: Stick on.
4: Wash with water and dry completely.

Just a guess.


----------



## simonali (7 Aug 2018)

Very good! What screen, though?


----------



## Serge (7 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Very good! What screen, though?


The windscreen on your bike, obviously.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Aug 2018)

DCBassman said:


> The cheapest 559/26" tyre i could find while camping in North Cornwall.



Without a large gash in it hopefully or are you replacing like for like?


----------



## simonali (7 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> The windscreen on your bike, obviously.



Righto. 



Hang on a minute, does everyone else have a windscreen? I think I've been diddled!


----------



## Serge (7 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Righto.
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on a minute, does everyone else have a windscreen? I think I've been diddled!


The bloke who sold it to me said everyone has one. It was part of the Emperor range as far as I can remember.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Righto.
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on a minute, does everyone else have a windscreen? I think I've been diddled!



Duh, If you didn't have a windscreen there'd be no point having an ashtray.


----------



## simonali (7 Aug 2018)

I tried one on my phone screen and now I can't see what you're all posting.


----------



## C R (7 Aug 2018)

Two of these:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00GZ440R4/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Drink bottles with cap, £3.95 each as add on items. I already have one, but as it seems difficult to find bottles with that kind of protective cap I thought I would stock up.


----------



## simonali (9 Aug 2018)

I bin googling, but still can't work out the sticky things. I may have to ask Pearl Izumi what they're for!


----------



## Threevok (10 Aug 2018)

Brand X 60mm stem for the Inbred
it was cheap and I am still experimenting with the reach on this bike

Shimano Octalink Chainset Plug Tool
After seeing it on here and thinking I needed the proper tool for the job

North Shore Billet RockShox Cable Guide (Gold) 
Totally overpriced and unesessary piece of bling for the Virtue - I did manage to resist buying one for over a year, but this was the last one in stock and I caved.


----------



## Serge (10 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Brand X 60mm stem for the Inbred
> it was cheap and I am still experimenting with the reach on this bike
> 
> Shimano Octalink Chainset Plug Tool
> ...


You've just got to treat yourself to a bit of bling every now and again, it's compulsory.


----------



## Specialeyes (10 Aug 2018)

2 rolls of tape for my new tubulars. I've never tried tape before - I know adhesive technology has come a long way and double-sided tape is commonly used in aerospace and construction these days but I'm sure I'll be aware of it being tape, not glue for the first few rides!


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> I bin googling, but still can't work out the sticky things. I may have to ask Pearl Izumi what they're for!



When you find the answer don't forget to share I've not slept for over a week.

Just remember .. 
1: Rip off.
2: Clean the screen.
3: Stick on.
4: Wash with water and dry completely.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Aug 2018)

Time to start planning for winter. You may think its a long way off, but its closing in already. I thought I would have dynamo lights this year. The Luxos front light was a suggestion by one of the TCR riders. It has a main beam and a dipped beam operated by a handlebar switch and also has a usb port for charging electronics. The rear light plugs into it and a light on the rear of the unit shows if the rear light stops working. The B&M rear light is a favourite of mine. It works well.


----------



## Serge (12 Aug 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Time to start planning for winter. You may think its a long way off, but its closing in already. I thought I would have dynamo lights this year. The Luxos front light was a suggestion by one of the TCR riders. It has a main beam and a dipped beam operated by a handlebar switch and also has a usb port for charging electronics. The rear light plugs into it and a light on the rear of the unit shows if the rear light stops working. The B&M rear light is a favourite of mine. It works well.


Let me know how you get on with routing the wires to the rear light. I still haven't quite got my head around how I'm going to do it in an aesthetically pleasing way on my new bike build.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Aug 2018)

I have no idea what aesthetically pleasing way means I will try and make it look tidy, but making it work is first priority. Its never easy with so much wiring and photos never really show how tidy, or not, the final job is.


----------



## Serge (12 Aug 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> I have no idea what aesthetically pleasing way means I will try and make it look tidy, but making it work is first priority. Its never easy with so much wiring and photos never really show how tidy, or not, the final job is.


For "aesthetically pleasing" read: "not looking like it's been fitted by a blind chimp with delerium tremens".


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Aug 2018)

I often find that if something looks like if its been fitted by a chef from Noma it falls off.

If the chimp fits it. It stays on for years. 

Go on then. Wheres my chefs hat and apron?


----------



## Serge (12 Aug 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> I often find that if something looks like if its been fitted by a chef from Noma it falls off.
> 
> If the chimp fits it. It stays on for years.
> 
> Go on then. Wheres my chefs hat and apron?


That's me buggered then. I'm a chef and I don't know any chimps.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> That's me buggered then. I'm a chef and I don't know any chimps.


But your not a Noma chef


----------



## Serge (12 Aug 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> But your not a Noma chef


No, I'm more of a "cook it and slap it on the plate" chef. Although I did have the honour of working with a chef a couple of weeks ago who had worked at Noma. To say that we had rather different skill sets would be a bit of an understatement!


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Aug 2018)

Yo


Serge said:


> No, I'm more of a "cook it and slap it on the plate" chef. Although I did have the honour of working with a chef a couple of weeks ago who had worked at Noma. To say that we had rather different skill sets would be a bit of an understatement!


Your not much good with tweezers then


----------



## Serge (12 Aug 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Yo
> 
> Your not much good with tweezers then


No, I'm more of a ladle man.


----------



## simonali (12 Aug 2018)

Some relaxed fit cycling tops becaused I have a relaxed fit shaped body!


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Aug 2018)

Fabric Lumaray light for the Helium.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Aug 2018)

Tredz didn't let me down, one ten speed rear mech and two haribo.


----------



## Freelanderuk (16 Aug 2018)

Bought some green gel bar tape and a new set of Giant SLR carbon drop bars for the TCR


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2018)

For Wiggy, a set of single-sided SPD pedals, and for me, a second pair of those 3/4 MTB cycling tights from Decathlon and a pair of Shimano cycling shoes.


----------



## youngoldbloke (16 Aug 2018)

Carbon headset top cap and bolt from China, and yesterday a couple of disc brake pad spacers and a bike storage/display stand.


----------



## mgs315 (16 Aug 2018)

A set of clip-on TT bars for the TCR.

https://www.sigmasports.com/item/Token/TK9741-2-Aero-Clip-On-Bars/259H

Cheap and cheerful as I’m only experimenting. I’ve been training myself to get used to the drops as much as I can so why not try some extra bars. We’ve got a club TT coming up so may as well give it a bash eh? Did track at Herne Hill the other day and loved it so why not TT? I might even like it.


----------



## pjd57 (16 Aug 2018)

New rotors for the disc brakes.

£25 supplied and fitted


----------



## BSOh (16 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> I bin googling, but still can't work out the sticky things. I may have to ask Pearl Izumi what they're for!



So did you find out? Please tell us


----------



## simonali (16 Aug 2018)

I did mail them, but they haven't replied yet.


----------



## simonali (16 Aug 2018)

BTW, I did open one to see what it felt like. They're not properly sticky, just sorta tacky like a window sticker and kinda microfibre-y in texture. Imagine a 1" square cut out of an Oakley glasses bag with a slightly tack backside and that's a bit like how they feel.


----------



## Garry A (16 Aug 2018)

A cassette the same as the one on my road bike. Going to put it on another wheel with my turbo tyre. Easier to change the wheel than the tyre.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Aug 2018)

A set of new grips for the Sirrus, even fitted them myself thus reaching the peak of my fettling skills.


----------



## C R (17 Aug 2018)

There is a 15% off offer on ebay, so finally ordered the triple chainset and bottom bracket I have been thinking about for a while.


----------



## simonali (17 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Some relaxed fit cycling tops becaused I have a relaxed fit shaped body!



These arrived yesterday and one of them has a defect. I now have to fart about at the post office to send it back to Germany.


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Aug 2018)

Dog Fang chain catcher.


----------



## tom73 (17 Aug 2018)

youngoldbloke said:


> Dog Fang chain catcher.



I got one even though it’s right size can’t get it to fit in right place.


----------



## HLaB (17 Aug 2018)

A new saddle. I've got on with my Fizik Arione but I've had 3 come un-stitched at the nose (I would have thought they would have coped with 62kg). To give Fizik their due they replaced the first two no quibble and probably would have replaced this third one too but it looked to me like a vicious circle so I've replaced it with a micro tex/ plastic Arione.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2018)

Both zips on my old Camelbak Lobo bag failed on the same ride so I decided to buy a new backpack. The Lobo was always a bit uncomfortable and I used to overload it on long rides (probably why the zips failed!) so a slightly larger, more comfortable bag was what I was looking for. Lidl currently have some quite nice looking backpacks for £16.99 but at 25L capacity, they are way bigger than the Lobo's 10L. I found a suitable 15L bag on Amazon (which looks like it was made by the same company) so I bought one of those instead. I used it on a quick ride today. It feels more comfortable than the old bag (wider straps and a mesh panel to hold it slightly away from my back) and the extra capacity will come in handy on long rides in variable weather conditions when I may want to add or remove clothing, and/or carry food & drink, and/or spares.







I needed to get the order over £20 to qualify for free delivery so I also bought a second bottle cage for my singlespeed bike. I hadn't expected to need 2 cages on that bike because it was supposedly just for short local rides but in reality I have used it for several metric and imperial century rides, plus a couple of 200 km rides. Blimey - it was £3.00 a couple of days ago but it has now gone up to £5.99!






Best thing of all - I used the cashback from a recent holiday to pay for the order!


----------



## simonali (23 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Some Hunt wheels with tubeless tyres. Bought today, not being delivered until last week of August, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I was tempted to double the outlay and go for the carbon ones, which would have been delivered next week, but common sense prevailed.



Coming tomorrow, yay. Can't use them, though, as I have neglected to purchase brake discs and the cassette!


----------



## rivers (23 Aug 2018)

A camera as I'm a bit sick of close passes


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Aug 2018)

rivers said:


> A camera as I'm a bit sick of close passes



it won't help but will increase your stress levels.


----------



## BromptonChrispy (23 Aug 2018)

Topeak Mini 9 tool and a floor mount mini pump. Not very exciting.......unless you’re a cyclist


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Aug 2018)

rivers said:


> A camera as I'm a bit sick of close passes



It won't help but it will usually enable you to hold those who carry out such passes to account rather than feeling the need to accost them yourself. Good luck !


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Aug 2018)

I have taken the plunge & ordered a Wahoo Element Bolt from a link to Wiggle on Cyclechat.


----------



## Nonethewiser (23 Aug 2018)

Topeak Wedge Pack II medium - fits neatly under the saddle of my BMC and is large enough to hold a spare tube, levers and other bits whilst being narrow enough not to interfere with my pedal stroke. In my humble opinion is a nice stylish piece of kit and beats the bum bag that I was using previously!


----------



## tom73 (23 Aug 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> I have taken the plunge & ordered a Wahoo Element Bolt from a link to Wiggle on Cyclechat.



Love mine only had it a few week's won't go back to not having one.


----------



## mgs315 (23 Aug 2018)

https://goo.gl/images/FHSvL9

One of them bad boys for the TCR. I’ve got a left hand crank power meter for it but the bike has thru-axles so isn’t compatible with my dumb trainer. I’m hoping this is a cheap way to measure my power indoors. Sure, no smart features but as long as I don’t cheat myself when following videos it’s all good. Cheaper than a smart trainer too so will do for this winter. Want to save for a direct drive smart trainer ideally.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2018)

Just ordered some new bar tape for Wiggy as the current tape is looking grubby and tatty. No amount of cleaning is going to redeem it.

Thought about changing colour to black, red or dark blue, but in the end plumped for white again as it looks so good.


----------



## simonali (24 Aug 2018)

Didn't buy them today, as evidenced by earlier postings, but they did arrive today so I'm claiming another entry!


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2018)

Does a new pair of shorts count? New style Endura Hummvees for only £30 from Evans Cycles ex display.


----------



## HLaB (24 Aug 2018)

It wasn't today but during the week I received a Carbon seat post. The packaging was interesting


----------



## tom73 (24 Aug 2018)

HLaB said:


> It wasn't today but during the week I received a Carbon seat post. The packaging was interesting
> 
> View attachment 426687



Madness this over kill of packaging. Just don’t get it.


----------



## derrick (25 Aug 2018)

New shoes today. The postman did not bring them. Am on holiday in the Azores. I came across these.have to fly them home.


----------



## Freelanderuk (25 Aug 2018)

New Shimano spd-sl pedals and a tool box to keep all the tools I am aquiring for the bike


----------



## Vantage (25 Aug 2018)

Membership to the Camping&Caravanning Club so I can make use of the nice little members only site a couple miles away.


----------



## tom73 (25 Aug 2018)

Arrived today great little eBay find. New never used pair of Castelli leg and arm warmer's £20 the lot.


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2018)

New decals..
..


----------



## Freelanderuk (26 Aug 2018)

A set of Shimano ST R405 Shifters and fitting kit to convert my flat bar to drops and a Giant ride sence set up


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Aug 2018)

Swapped over a 700c wheelset onto my 27" Univega Supra Sport, added a rack from that period from the bicycle co-op. 700x35s, no room for fenders, but the wheelset will go over to my Trek 720 with the advent of winter.


----------



## Spoons47 (26 Aug 2018)

Ridge Shorts and Jersey from Halfords, Bargain at £17. Also when I got my Shimano shoes there yesterday, they only had display left so the gave me a £17 track Pump for a tenner. happy days


----------



## simonali (26 Aug 2018)

Lots of searching for the best price, but bought the last piece (hopefully) for my swappy wheel project, a SRAM 11-28 cassette in the early hours.


----------



## Vantage (27 Aug 2018)

A Pletscher double leg kickstand. Last one they had in stock too 
On the current side stand the bike doesn't lean enough to be stable on the 1.35" kojaks and leans too much when on the 1.75" Landcruisers.
Double leg should fix that...hopefully.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Aug 2018)

I'm ordering a new pair of Sidi shoes
My present 'commuter'/'all-rounder' pair are slightly too tight, & with Autumn approaching I want a pair I can get thicker socks in

Probably the_ Trace_, from Wiggle; http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sidi-trace-mtb-shoes/

SPDs, on two of the Ribbles (CGR & a 'blue audax'; the 7005 alloy)




Plus, I really fancy one of the Foska _Crash Test Dummy_ jackets
https://www.foska.com/test-dummy-winter-cycling-jersey.html

Or is that tempting fate, & poking it with a big stick???


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2018)

I'm giving up listing my purchases.......think I need rehab lol


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Aug 2018)

I needed a musette to match my new jersey do the needle and cotton came out.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (28 Aug 2018)

Bought a few weeks ago but used properly this weekend in France where road signs point only to obscure hamlets.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm ordering a new pair of Sidi shoes
> My present 'commuter'/'all-rounder' pair are slightly too tight, & with Autumn approaching I want a pair I can get thicker socks in
> 
> Probably the_ Trace_, from Wiggle; http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sidi-trace-mtb-shoes/
> ...




Shoes ordered, when I got home from work last night
I wonder if they'll be as quick as the replacement for the banana-d chainring that I ordered earlier this month (less than 24 hours, from order to delivery!!)


I also wanted one from this company, as they offered a Mint Sauce (road) jersey not too long ago, but sadly it seems to have been removed
(they even offered long/short sleeve, and, zip-length options!!)
http://www.thecyclejersey.com/



Why???
https://interestingphenomena.wixsite.com/thisiswhy/blank-mpvle


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Aug 2018)

Bought a female-specific Selle Italia Donna saddle for my wife, long tights for both kids for when the weather turns cooler, cycling glasses for both kids, new gloves for my daughter... oh and some gel bar tape for me.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2018)

A pack of 10 sealed wheel hub bearings. Both sets of wheels bearings are kaput.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2018)

A pair of Shimano MTB shoes. Love the road shoes I bought recently, but clip-clopping in cleats...

Also, a set of cleats for the aforementioned MTB shoes, plus a lightweight pair of hiking trousers for riding in when I don't want to wear lycra. Have been doing utility rides in jeans, but they're so grim when they get all sweaty. Bonus is I can get a pair of cycling shorts *under* the trousers if I plan on riding more than a few miles.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Aug 2018)

Entry to my first audax, the 200km Thanet Platinum run by Smutchin OTP.


----------



## Vantage (30 Aug 2018)

I can't really say I'm getting along with downtube shifters. Too may years using STI's I guess, soooooooooooo...

ordered some Kelly Take-Offs. Jeeeeeeeeeeeezusssssss they're expensive!


----------



## Freelanderuk (30 Aug 2018)

2 Pro bike display stands to go in my Asgard bike storage and a Asgard shelf kit to get all my bits off the floor of said storage


----------



## JhnBssll (30 Aug 2018)

Red Hope V4s for the Stumpjumper. I've been wanting to upgrade them for some time now but since the bike is getting used more frequently I can finally justify it


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Aug 2018)

Spare kmc chains for 3 bikes.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm ordering a new pair of Sidi shoes
> My present 'commuter'/'all-rounder' pair are slightly too tight, & with Autumn approaching I want a pair I can get thicker socks in
> 
> Probably the_ Trace_, from Wiggle; http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sidi-trace-mtb-shoes/
> ...



Ordered them, when I got home from work, at about 21:00, on Tuesday evening
Got the 'at drop-off location' today, about 13:00!!!!!

Picked up about 21:00


----------



## iancity (1 Sep 2018)

Edge explore to replace edge 520. Nothing wrong with the 520 at all, other than I like touchscreen, and had a bonus burning a hole in my pocket (520 now up for sale in ads) 

£249, Halfords price matched it to £219, used BC discount to knock it down to £197 but also ordered it click and collect through Quidco giving another £6 cashback...every little helps 

Pleased with it, but amazed that the updates are taking 2 hours 45 minutes (currently 1 hour 40 into it) !


----------



## kiwifruit (3 Sep 2018)

Just took delivery of 10 inner tube for 1.25 each from Planet X.


----------



## si_c (3 Sep 2018)

New TRP Hy/Rd disc caliper for the front of the commuter, so I can move the Spyre to the rear, replacing the Rever MCX that's currently there and is now ineffective due to contamination and seized adjustment bolts.


----------



## Freelanderuk (3 Sep 2018)

A set of Giant SLR 1 carbon wheels for the TCR


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Sep 2018)

I have been looking for some waterproof cycling shorts. What I find seem to be too long, too short, too expensive. I found a pair of long waterproof trousers in a sports shop yesterday. Reduced to 20 quid from 40 and with a rating of 10000, which is pretty good. I spent 10 minutes with the scissors and sewing machine this morning. I think they will work.


----------



## C R (7 Sep 2018)

A battery for the cycle computer and some quick links for the chain, which is far too long for my new 28T small ring.


----------



## Threevok (7 Sep 2018)

A Knog Plus front light

Needed something versatile and unobtrusive for the road part of my commute


----------



## Spoons47 (7 Sep 2018)

forAutumn
Getting ready for the Autumn/Winter. All arrived today.


----------



## Firm Button (9 Sep 2018)

What gloves are those spoons?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (9 Sep 2018)

Endura FS260 Pro bibshorts.
Fed up of ripping the webbing on the existing pair.

Cyclestore.co.uk doing some great discounts lately.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Sep 2018)

A Schwalbe Durano (or is it a Lugano?) 23mm tyre and tube fitted on the back wheel after yesterday's puncture and finding that the tyre already on was wearing thin at the the walls. £19.50 including the fitting,at my LBS.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> A Schwalbe Durano (or is it a Lugano?) 23mm tyre and tube fitted on the back wheel after yesterday's puncture and finding that the tyre already on was wearing thin at the the walls. £19.50 including the fitting,at my LBS.




More than likely Lugano.

Should have a nice padded Halo double wheelbag coming tomorrow.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Sep 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> More than likely Lugano.
> 
> Should have a nice padded Halo double wheelbag coming tomorrow.


I've just looked,you're right,it's a Lugano. Nearly pooped myself as well as i saw what looked like a piece of glass sticking out of itbut relieved to find to that it's a wing of some bug critter.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (10 Sep 2018)

Two pairs of Castelli bib shorts from Merlin. Great discount @ nearly 2 for 1 in price.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Sep 2018)

The excitement of a pair of 20" Schwalbe Marathons for the Trice. Slightly more interesting was a pair of Sturmey Archer lock washers for vertical dropouts for the new steed (Optima Lynx)


----------



## Spoons47 (12 Sep 2018)

Firm Button said:


> What gloves are those spoons?



https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kua-Fly-Cycling-Mountain-Touchscreen/dp/B07G44DD6M


----------



## Threevok (13 Sep 2018)

36000lm T6 Cree light


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Sep 2018)

Threevok said:


> 36000lm T6 Cree light


that must be brighter than the sun!


----------



## Threevok (13 Sep 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> that must be brighter than the sun!



Sorry - should have read 35000lm

It arrived today and I must admit it appears pretty bright - much brighter than my two solarstorm X3s combined anyway.

However, as for it being 35000 lumens - I'd be very surprised if it was

I think they may be taking that measurement from each individual LED (8) and totaling them up (but even then it don't make sense)


----------



## Freelanderuk (13 Sep 2018)

Two pairs of Castelli Endurance X2 bib shorts from Sigma Sports and a Specialized Romin Evo Pro saddle from Hargroves cycles in the sale


----------



## DCLane (13 Sep 2018)

A Jagwire red cable set in preparation for a cable and bar tape change on the Wilier Montegrappa commuter once it's hibernated for the winter.

Some Bontrager Race Lite Isozone bars for a build next Spring; I've picked up an Avanti Circa cross frame which I'll build into a winter commuter for 2019/20 ... forward planning  . That's unless I get bored and it ends up being built in the next 6 weeks.







Some Northwave Sonic 2 shoes for my 14yo to train on.


----------



## simonali (14 Sep 2018)

Four expensive and very thin washers.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

A chain - I'd apparently snapped it but it kept going about 10 miles on my MTB - only found it oiling it when back home (big clunk about half way through the ride). You can't shorten KMC 10 chains, they can't be re-joined other than with a 10 speed link - don't think about an 8 speed - too loose.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Sep 2018)

A cheap 4 way magnusson vernier gauge 12 quid, 0.02mm tolerance. It'll do for my occasional use Just have to learn to read it every time I use it. Does metric and imperial.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> A chain - I'd apparently snapped it but it kept going about 10 miles on my MTB - only found it oiling it when back home (big clunk about half way through the ride). You can't shorten KMC 10 chains, they can't be re-joined other than with a 10 speed link - don't think about an 8 speed - too loose.



I've had a bike shop take a link out of a kmc 10 speed chain as they thought it was long. It wasn't so I put the spare link I took of it when new back on using the pin. Never gave me any trouble.


----------



## Sjw (19 Sep 2018)

I've been going bike accessory crazy !!!





I have no idea if the indicators will be any good but they are cute


----------



## C R (19 Sep 2018)

New derailleurs, chain and quick link tool. Someone at work smashed my front derailleur some time ago, and even though I straightened the cage as best as I could, I was getting a lot of chain rub after changing the chainset.


----------



## si_c (19 Sep 2018)

C R said:


> Someone at work smashed my front derailleur


----------



## C R (19 Sep 2018)

si_c said:


>



I should have been more clear, it was most likely accidental, the bike racks are quite busy and close to each other, I tend to lock my bike with the drive side to the rack, but the one day I didn't it looks like someone managed to bash the derailleur cage in, leaving it in a less than optimal state.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2018)

Just ordered a _Molteni _replica jersey
Long-Sleeve 'Roubaix' fabric (or as they simple call it; Fleece)

https://freestylecycling.com/retro-molteni-arcore-long-sleeve-cycling-jersey-orange.html

They also offer a 7-Eleven jersey, now if they'd offer a long-sleeve Motorola top, I might have ordered one of those too

It'll wind the lad up at work, who reckons I look like Merckx, after he saw what book I was reading
The English edition though;https://www.amazon.co.uk/Eddy-Merck...r_1_12?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1537435463&sr=1-12


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Sep 2018)

Ebay bashing today;

Stages Dura-Ace crank/power meter 

Plus Dura -Ace di2 shifters ; slowly trying to pick up bits to start the conversion of the Helium to Di2 over the coming winter.


----------



## Spoons47 (23 Sep 2018)

Just got this on EBay for £19. Prizes awarded for best cat jokes!! I have already bought a skewer, but my question is, will I be able to put a older road bike on it without the quick release wheels. Got a budget of approx £150 so am scouring gumtree, eBay etc, only problem usually is location.


----------



## Freelanderuk (24 Sep 2018)

Use the quick release nuts on the wheel axle if they fit and will tighten


----------



## Justinitus (24 Sep 2018)

eBay for me too, picked up a brand new set of flatmount TRP Spyres including adaptors to replace the Tektro Miras on my Diverge. The Miras are ok but as I’m a bit of a hefferlump I thought I’d try and find something with a bit more oomph!


----------



## Sixmile (24 Sep 2018)

I nipped into Halfords after a ride on Saturday, just to have a look around. On the way out I spotted the Voodoo. I know these bikes are real Marmite bikes and I know that in a lot of cases they are just plain useless and ridiculous but boy oh boy, does it put a smile on my face riding it. 

It was £500 to £250 and I eventually got it for £200 as there were a few minor scuff marks on the frame. I can't praise the fella in Halfords Newry enough, he was top drawer.


----------



## DCBassman (24 Sep 2018)

Whole lotta Rosie for 200 squids!


----------



## Jenkins (24 Sep 2018)

Sixmile said:


> I nipped into Halfords after a ride on Saturday, just to have a look around. On the way out I spotted the Voodoo. I know these bikes are real Marmite bikes and I know that in a lot of cases they are just plain useless and ridiculous but boy oh boy, does it put a smile on my face riding it.
> 
> It was £500 to £250 and I eventually got it for £200 as there were a few minor scuff marks on the frame. I can't praise the fella in Halfords Newry enough, he was top drawer.
> 
> View attachment 431372


That's a hell of a lot of bike for very little cash. I picked up a new Voodoo Bizango 29er at the start of the year for £360 from Halfords and it's great fun.


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Sep 2018)

Just bought some FWE coldharbour winter bibs.


----------



## levarg (27 Sep 2018)

@Justinitus I would be interested to know how you get on with replacing the Miras. I have them on my bike and think they are absolute pants. If it's a worthwhile swap to the Spyres then I would consider it myself.


----------



## Freelanderuk (27 Sep 2018)

Just bought the kicker core being delivered tomorrow


----------



## Justinitus (27 Sep 2018)

levarg said:


> @Justinitus I would be interested to know how you get on with replacing the Miras. I have them on my bike and think they are absolute pants. If it's a worthwhile swap to the Spyres then I would consider it myself.



Hi Levarg. When I first got the Diverge the Miras were pretty poor. I loosened the callipers and aligned them by eye, cleaned the rotors and pads and then bed them in properly. Massive improvement, obviously badly set up by the shop. It’s early days with the Spyres - still bedding them in. My thoughts are they will be a bit better than the Miras - maybe 20%. I would personally clean and align your Miras properly and bed them in well (if not already done!) as I thought they were actually ok. But the Spyres are better I think but not massively.


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2018)

Sixmile said:


> I nipped into Halfords after a ride on Saturday, just to have a look around. On the way out I spotted the Voodoo. I know these bikes are real Marmite bikes and I know that in a lot of cases they are just plain useless and ridiculous but boy oh boy, does it put a smile on my face riding it.
> 
> It was £500 to £250 and I eventually got it for £200 as there were a few minor scuff marks on the frame. I can't praise the fella in Halfords Newry enough, he was top drawer.
> 
> View attachment 431372



That's well worth £200 quids of any ones money. Stay's well clear from Halfords.


----------



## Threevok (27 Sep 2018)

Me too


----------



## Sixmile (27 Sep 2018)

Further to my Fat Bike purchase above and the realisation that it's a brute to put in the car and the forks are too wide for the Seasucker...

I did a load of searching yesterday for shims, mounts, adaptors, you name it. I settled on Hurricane Components Fork Up. They're expensive to buy in the UK, very few suppliers. Then after contacting some American retailers for shipping quotes, I found this hidden away on ebay UK, listed for a Pugsley.. I mean it should work!


----------



## levarg (27 Sep 2018)

Justinitus said:


> Hi Levarg. When I first got the Diverge the Miras were pretty poor. I loosened the callipers and aligned them by eye, cleaned the rotors and pads and then bed them in properly. Massive improvement, obviously badly set up by the shop. It’s early days with the Spyres - still bedding them in. My thoughts are they will be a bit better than the Miras - maybe 20%. I would personally clean and align your Miras properly and bed them in well (if not already done!) as I thought they were actually ok. But the Spyres are better I think but not massively.



@Justinitus Thanks a lot for the info. I've already fiddled around with the brakes quite a bit to try and improve things. Think I already did the same thing as you but will try again.
Like you say, 20% for the Spyres doesn't sound like a massive improvement.


----------



## DCBassman (27 Sep 2018)

Bottle cage




Also ordered a new mech hanger. All this at Rockin Bikes, Yelverton, who are, conveniently, Scott agents.


----------



## si_c (30 Sep 2018)

Justinitus said:


> eBay for me too, picked up a brand new set of flatmount TRP Spyres including adaptors to replace the Tektro Miras on my Diverge. The Miras are ok but as I’m a bit of a hefferlump I thought I’d try and find something with a bit more oomph!



Should find the Spyres give more consistent and controllable braking, and I'd expect it to be much better in the wet - dual pivot braking - although the stock pads are just OK, I'd swap them for a set of full metallic pads. The Hy/Rds are much better again than the Spyres, but they are more expensive. You really need compressionless cable housing though with the Spyres - not so much with the Hy/Rds I've found, but the Spyres do feel a bit mushy without.


----------



## si_c (30 Sep 2018)

Forgot to post what I wanted to say:

Bought a set of Merino Base Layers from Aldi today - looks good. Also a pair of their rechargeable bike likes - basically a rip off of the Lezyne Micro Drive 500XL best I can see with 500, 350 and 150 lumen outputs on solid for the front. We'll see what battery life is like.

The rear light I can't work out what they've copied, but the rubber strap looks a bit sketchy, I'd suggest slightly overtightening. Output seems good enough for a secondary blinky.
.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Sep 2018)

Ordered some Jagwire gear cables for the Boardman.

Got some Sealskin neoprene gloves for me, plus nipped into Aldi for a couple of rear lights and a couple of base layers.


----------



## tom73 (30 Sep 2018)

Just going though yesterday's freebie's from the bike show. Not too bad. Nice few cotton bags along the way too inc a great musette. Best freebie prize has to go to bosch for the mini gummy bike's. Filling up on the free samples from cliff bars sure kept use going, well we had to test all the flavours  Plenty of discount code's too. Did buy a Fenwicks cleaning kit well worth the offer for the brush and cleaner alone.


----------



## tom73 (30 Sep 2018)

Spotted yesterday so pick up a pair of these for Mrs 73 just had to done. On way to Santa as we speak


----------



## JhnBssll (30 Sep 2018)

I work for Bosch, we get Haribo made for us in all shapes and sizes but I've not seen the bike ones yet  Bit of trivia for you, Haribo is a shortening of the chaps name who started the company (Hans Riegel) and the location of his first factory (Bonn)


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Sep 2018)

Carbon rigid mtb forks, thought I'd try them on my HT


----------



## tom73 (30 Sep 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I work for Bosch, we get Haribo made for us in all shapes and sizes but I've not seen the bike ones yet  Bit of trivia for you, Haribo is a shortening of the chaps name who started the company (Hans Riegel) and the location of his first factory (Bonn)



And now they come all the way from that far off place called Pontefract


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2018)

tom73 said:


> And now they come all the way from that far off place called Pontefract



I go past their factory on the M62 a lot. For a sweet company it's a boring design. Why couldn't they make it a gummy bear shape, or something interesting?

Oh, and I bought this wheel (just need a rear now):


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Oct 2018)

Called at Aldi today and got a new cycling jacket (with removable sleeves), base layer, socks, tights for myself and a couple of sets of cheap lights for the kids (£2.99 each and run on CR2032). They need the lights as I take them cyclo-cross training in the next village (just the three of us go) and it's now dark when riding back. 

For anyone interested I also saw a three-bike stand, a maintenance stand, rechargeable USB lights, and D locks for sale there.


----------



## tom73 (1 Oct 2018)

DCLane said:


> I go past their factory on the M62 a lot. For a sweet company it's a boring design. Why couldn't they make it a gummy bear shape, or something interesting?
> 
> Oh, and I bought this wheel (just need a rear now):
> 
> View attachment 432371


 
Well that's the German sense of humour and efficiency at play.


----------



## Sjw (1 Oct 2018)

Lights from wiggle. Came today and had to youtube instructions. Waiting for more indicators


----------



## MiK1138 (1 Oct 2018)

Set of the aforementioned ALDI lights Plus a ALDI Saddle bag light that fits nicely on my new Rucksack, 2 new tubes and a set of Front brake pads


----------



## Sjw (1 Oct 2018)

tom73 said:


> Just going though yesterday's freebie's from the bike show. Not too bad. Nice few cotton bags along the way too inc a great musette. Best freebie prize has to go to bosch for the mini gummy bike's. Filling up on the free samples from cliff bars sure kept use going, well we had to test all the flavours  Plenty of discount code's too. Did buy a Fenwicks cleaning kit well worth the offer for the brush and cleaner alone.


Be it a full day out? I'm sorry I missed this.


----------



## Freelanderuk (1 Oct 2018)

A wahoo kickr headwind fan ,2 schwalbe pro 1 tyres ,wahoo tickr heart rate monitor, one of the tyres is to replace the one that punctured on Sundays ride and will not seal


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Oct 2018)

I'm giving the Aldi trekking saddle a try............ only £8.99. First impressions, it seems a bit too soft.......


----------



## DCBassman (2 Oct 2018)

Picked up the new hanger for the Scott.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Oct 2018)

Pair of Schwalbe Lugano 700x25 tanwalls, from Tredz, £20.05 delivered. Figured that although the tanwalls are wired rather than folding, I can survive the extra 200g or so difference it makes. Easier to lose more me.


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2018)

Two pairs of long finger gloves - Madison Roam and Giant Horizon, to replace the gloves I lost last week.
Some Veloskin chamois cream.
Two Schwalbe cross tyres for my 14yo's commuter.
A KMC 8 speed chain for my winter bike.

Also an all-original 1995 GT Outpost Trail, which will get the Schwalbe Ice Spiker tyres I use in the winter:


----------



## Threevok (3 Oct 2018)

DCLane said:


> Also an all-original 1995 GT Outpost Trail, which will get the Schwalbe Ice Spiker tyres I use in the winter:
> 
> View attachment 432615



I can't give enough likes for this post


----------



## DCBassman (3 Oct 2018)

Another set of silver Wellgo LU987U flat pedals, for the Norco rebuild. These are now discontinued, so if you want some really good pin pedals cheap, Tredz have a selection left, Wiggle have none, and they appear to be disappearing fast.


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Oct 2018)

Nearly ordered new lights, held off a few days


----------



## Threevok (4 Oct 2018)

2 KMC quick links and some new Kore Grips for the Inbred


----------



## rivers (4 Oct 2018)

Clip on aero bars. Set a PR into a headwind today, so I can't complain


----------



## ZIZAG (4 Oct 2018)

Bought a pair of Aldi bright yellow gloves.
And 
Took a chance on a Raleigh Triple panniers .


----------



## Rock bus (4 Oct 2018)

Wahoo elemnt Bolt.....interested to see if it lives up to the hype!


----------



## DCBassman (4 Oct 2018)

Mmmm, fresh rubber, mmmm...


----------



## Specialeyes (5 Oct 2018)

Very pleased to find a NOS Campagnolo Biodinamica aero bottle + cage today at a sensible ‘mainland Europe’ price


----------



## C R (6 Oct 2018)

For me, took a punt on a pair of the water resistant socks from Aldi. Let's see how they perform.


----------



## avsd (6 Oct 2018)

New front light - 





Latest Fluxient Elite S3 700 Lumen bike light Cree XP-G3


----------



## ColinJ (6 Oct 2018)

I wanted one long M5 bolt to mount the front mudguard on my CAADX. (The fork is really chunky so the bolt supplied was too short.) I decided I might as well buy a good selection of other M5 bolts, washers and Nyloc nuts while I was at it so I now have more than I should ever need!


----------



## JhnBssll (6 Oct 2018)

New seat post for the Giant turbo bike. The one it came with didn't allow fine enough adjustment of the saddle angle, problem solved with the new one


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2018)

20th September, I wrote



Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just ordered a _Molteni _replica jersey
> Long-Sleeve 'Roubaix' fabric (or as they simple call it; Fleece)
> 
> https://freestylecycling.com/retro-molteni-arcore-long-sleeve-cycling-jersey-orange.html
> ...




Arrived today

Nice, a bit brighter than I thought it'd be
'L' is just about right, it does state to _size up_

Almost a 'Super Roubaix' fabric too!!


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2018)

Tyres. I bought 2 x tyres.


----------



## Threevok (9 Oct 2018)

Hope 2 Evo/Pro 4 - 9mm conversion kit


----------



## DCBassman (9 Oct 2018)

New set of roof bars to mount the Thule 591 carrier. Couldn't afford the genuine Thule aerobars, or the Mercedes ones for that matter.
These were under 40 squids off ebay, and fit beautifully. Work well for the surfboard also!


----------



## Freelanderuk (13 Oct 2018)

Bought a Canyon Ultimate CF SL 2017 Size Large (58cm)
Full Ultegra R8000 groupset, Shifters, Callipers, Mechs and Compact Crankset

Sale fell through, due to him slamming the stem and cutting of the extra


----------



## TonySJ (13 Oct 2018)

A shimano HG400 11-32, 9 speed cassette for my Btwin Triban 520 triple winter bike.


----------



## Vantage (14 Oct 2018)

Not so much for the bike itself but, got a Btwin 700 rain jacket (my Aldi one bit the dust) 2 new pairs of tights (cycling tights!) and a new pair of water proof overshoes.


----------



## jowwy (16 Oct 2018)

Thinking of selling the Ti with sram etap to fund another ebike


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Oct 2018)

Carbon fork for my hardtail..been a long wait but these are lovely.


----------



## iancity (21 Oct 2018)

Wanted to change bottle cages for ages but couldn't go that extra step and actually do it until today when one of them got damaged (dont ask!).
So, while I'm getting a new bottle cage, might as well make the other one match yeah, then might as well get matching bottles 

Anyway, 1 slightly damaged bottle cage and £45 later


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Oct 2018)

Not for the bike and not for me, but a pair of Madison long-fingered gloves for each of the kids for those colder cyclo-cross days.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Oct 2018)

iancity said:


> Wanted to change bottle cages for ages but couldn't go that extra step and actually do it until today when one of them got damaged (dont ask!).
> So, while I'm getting a new bottle cage, might as well make the other one match yeah, then might as well get matching bottles
> 
> Anyway, 1 slightly damaged bottle cage and £45 later
> ...




I'm asking


----------



## C R (22 Oct 2018)

A couple of inner tubes for spares, as I used the last one yesterday.


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Oct 2018)

Picked up a Garmin Virb off eBay. My ICE Q came with some mounts so I thought it might be fun to video some rides here and there.

Avid BB7 rubber boot kit. Stupidly lost 1 of them when I replaced the rear cable last year and now there's grit in there...


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2018)

A set of spd pedals for an impending purchase of N+1 and a roubaix beanie to wear under my skid lid in the winter.

And I've spotted a skid lid that looks almost like a replica of my favourite racing driver's helmet - and made by the same company as well. I think I may have to buy that one, just because...


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2018)

Just some old style stepped brake cable ferrules for the old Hercules oh and i won a complete drop bar combo for less than a £10 on e bay including postage


----------



## Freelanderuk (24 Oct 2018)

A Giant Defy 2015 model for the trainer and a full DI2 ultegra R8050 groupset for the TCR ,new bottom bracket for the Defy so I can fit the ultegra groupset of the TCR to the Defy


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2018)

Bits and pieces:

10 stainless gear cables as I'm going through a set which are snapping almost first use.
A few helmet spares.
Blackburn airstick
And a pair of s/hand Prolite Rome wheels, with the front hopefully doubling up for track and road use


----------



## Freelanderuk (24 Oct 2018)

I bought a few shimano stainless steel gear inner cables and road brake cables today from Halfords as the are on offer at the moment ,they price matched there website prices and then 10% cycling UK discount also


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Oct 2018)

Not for the bike, but for use on the bike:






I'm just concerned that the choice of colour might be a bit too subtle...


----------



## tom73 (24 Oct 2018)

@NorthernDave oh you bake tart you


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2018)

2 x semi-slick tyres for the MTB/expedition bike.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Oct 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Not for the bike, but for use on the bike:
> 
> View attachment 435298
> 
> I'm just concerned that the choice of colour might be a bit too subtle...



After buying the shoes, I ordered a set of Shimano SPD-SL cleats on click n collect from Halfords along with a couple of 800ml SIS bottles.
The cleats were ready, the bottles not - apparently they were showing as in stock but the shelf was bare...
I declined an offer to take either High5 bottles or to order some in and took small comfort from the fact the lad on the till couldn't work out the BC 10% off and actually gave me a 14.2% discount.

Ordered two SIS bottles from Amazon to be delivered tomorrow when I got home - and they were over £2 cheaper.


----------



## Aravis (25 Oct 2018)

Two pairs of SPD-SL cleats from a charity shop in Hereford, 50p a pair.






I think these are the same ones that were being sold by Poundworld for £3 before it disappeared. Not everyone's taste I know. They'll work with at least one of my pairs of pedals but they might not last that long.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Oct 2018)

Aravis said:


> Two pairs of SPD-SL cleats from a charity shop in Hereford, 50p a pair.
> 
> View attachment 435423
> 
> ...



You were robbed! 

I got 20 pairs for a quid just before poundworld closed down.The fit is a bit variable, so good luck.


----------



## the_mikey (25 Oct 2018)

New front light, got a Ravemen CR500.


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Oct 2018)

Deda di2 battery and port holders and a di2 bb port box for the Helium re-build.


----------



## C R (27 Oct 2018)

Overshoes from Aldi. They only had medium left, so a bit tight on my shoes, but they do fit. Let's see if they help keep my feet warm tomorrow.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Oct 2018)

Some long handled hex keys.


----------



## HLaB (27 Oct 2018)

Not strictly for the bike but I've ordered a replacement heal for my cycling shoes.


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Oct 2018)

DI2 battery charger and bb junction box.


----------



## kynikos (29 Oct 2018)

A set of Abus Nutfix Skewers - hopefully save having to put a cable through the front wheel when parking up.


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Oct 2018)

A lovely Giant Bowery 72 fixed/single speed which I bought last week via eBay.

Today a Miche 18t sprocket and a black Charge Spoon saddle for my new fixie and 2 tubes of 1/2 price SIS hydration tablets all from Wiggle.
Also picked up my new Lezyne 1100xl loaded front light from the Post office as I’d missed delivery. This is really bright on full power and will need to be angled down, fantastic light for £55 from Pro Bike Kit.


----------



## DCBassman (31 Oct 2018)

Tacx water bottle (and contents for free!) from South Fork Racing in Braunton, Devon, whilst on my ride.


----------



## Threevok (31 Oct 2018)

2 dhb neck tubes to add to my collection 

now I have one for every day of the week


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (31 Oct 2018)

A Bontrager Flare R Rear light to supplement my dynamo rear light.


----------



## DCLane (31 Oct 2018)

My 14yo has grown. Too much. So as a surprise his current 48cm Cervelo S3 frameset's being swapped with the 54cm version I collected today:







Offically Dad has invented 'carbon expansion' 

Unoffically it means I get to keep my NeilPryde Nazaré  . Oh, and I've got a half-built Boardman AirPro left over


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2018)

Technically, yesterday's purchase..
3 spokes, of the correct length, as the one I bought on Monday was the wrong length. Now fitted, and a couple of spares on the shelf ready for next 'spap/ting'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2018)

I think I'm going to have to invest in a new rear tyre for the CGR
I only noticed on the off-chance this afternoon, when I got home

(Schwalbe Durano '28')






Maybe riding back along the river-bank, & through NewLands Woods a few times recently, haven't helped it, as there's quite a few semi-buried stones/bricks from past colliery associated endeavours down there, & the remnants of a 'Country House'

To all intents, & purposes, I (the route goes) ride through -what was- the main door of the house, with the ruined stable-block to the left
My return is heading towards the camera
https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Newland-Estate.html


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Technically, yesterday's purchase..
> 3 spokes, of the correct length, as the one I bought on Monday was the wrong length. Now fitted, and a couple of spares on the shelf ready for next 'spap/ting'



You know its going to be on a different bike now don't you?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You know its going to be on a different bike now don't you?


Of course it will....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I think I'm going to have to invest in a new rear tyre for the CGR
> I only noticed on the off-chance this afternoon, when I got home
> 
> (Schwalbe Durano '28')



I tried the local 'Go Outdoors' (old_ 'Mitchells Camping'_ at Horbury Bridge) as they had some Duranos in stock, when I was there earlier in the week with the father-in-law (& didn't close till 20:00)
They had '23' & '25' in stock, but no '28'

Halfords had some Luganos, but again '25'

None at Ribble, or Wiggle
Thus Chain Reaction, delivery tomorrow!


----------



## pjd57 (2 Nov 2018)

Another inner tube.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Nov 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> None at Ribble, or Wiggle
> Thus Chain Reaction, delivery tomorrow!


Ordered about 20:00 last night

Package arrived, about 11:30 today, I'd had to nip out to Pontefract, but it was handed to me on my return
Only problem (my fault entirely) is that they're wire-beaded, I thought I'd ordered Kevlars
Oh well!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Nov 2018)

Not exactly for the bike, as such
But.... given his collection/association with Hope, the _'Tour Divide_', etc...

I bought this new book, in WH Smiths, whilst in Pontefract earlier







*EDIT @ 15:12*

I've dipped into it, & the title is explained as the first chapter...………………………….


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Nov 2018)

I got two Tiagra brifters at the bike co-op, as the Trek 600 needs updating. And downtube shifters are a bit of a reach on that big ole frame.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Nov 2018)

New Uberbike brake pads for my TRP Spyres. 5000km in lumpy terrain and they have done their time. New 10spd KMC chain. 5000km too. I’m a pretty fastidious cleaner for both the above and I lube the chain well, but the wear and tear gets us all in the end.


----------



## iancity (5 Nov 2018)

As I am doing a lot more night time rides I feel the need for something a bit warmer than what I have at the minute. And my seemingly never ending search for a mini pump I can use without snapping valves or air escaping or a multitude of other problems continues !


----------



## Johnno260 (5 Nov 2018)

New winter gloves, headset replaced, new bar tape, new P-Zeros thanks to oiks breaking glass bottles on the road.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Nov 2018)

I bought nothing but made a bag for the front of the brompton.


----------



## Johnno260 (7 Nov 2018)

I really want the new 105 R7000 but I don't have the £


----------



## mjr (8 Nov 2018)

New Bibia Touring mudflap. Rather annoying to buy that online, but the practical local bike shop has changed its supplier and no longer has Bibia.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Nov 2018)

A new frame


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Nov 2018)

Another freebie made today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Nov 2018)

A tin of biscuits from M&S ( La Dunkerquoise ) I’ll eat the biscuits and the tin is the ideal size for various bike bits and bobs.


----------



## Spoons47 (8 Nov 2018)

Tenkaykev said:


> A tin of biscuits from M&S ( La Dunkerquoise ) I’ll eat the biscuits and the tin is the ideal size for various bike bits and bobs.



I’ve got tons of bike bits all over the place........... so I’ll need a big box of biscuits, Tesco on way home in morning.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Nov 2018)




----------



## tom73 (9 Nov 2018)

A Tacx Blue Matic pick one up for £20. Hardly used should be good enough to get me going.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2018)

Two Shimano downtube cable stops from Amazon. The Trek 600 is getting updated to brifters. I bought some used Tiagra brifters last Saturday at the bike co-op, and have now cleaned and lubed them.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Nov 2018)

A skull cap,hoping this will be better than a buff.

A new front Bright light that uses a usb phone charger to charge, built in battery.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Nov 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> View attachment 437653



Rt58 
Good frame for the money


----------



## Domus (10 Nov 2018)

My Zefal Spin mirror broke last week, well it was the glued joint I repaired months ago that broke. Replaced this morning with a Zefal Cyclop. Much bigger than the Spin. Will road test tomorrow.


----------



## Dbt (10 Nov 2018)

A new chain, I was gonna fit it this afternoon but had a nana nap instead. Guess that’s tomorrow’s job


----------



## DCLane (10 Nov 2018)

Bits over the past few days:

- A pair of inline barrel adjusters, from here
- A Lezyne 600XL front light, from here
- Ultegra 6800 front derailleur (BeOne's is dented) and Powergel Shots, from Wiggle
- 4 front wheels from eBay locally for £11.50
- front USB light, eBay
- A left SPD-SL 105 pedal only (broke it!), again eBay
- Rotor 3D 52/36 chainrings, eBay for my 14yo
- SRAM 52/36 chainrings, eBay for my 14yo
- Ultegra 52/36 chainrings, eBay for my 14yo (notice a pattern ...)
- Stronglight 52 chainring, eBay for ... me!
- A pair of flat bar 7 speed shifters for the Raleigh Pioneer. It's getting an upgrade. From wonky gripshifts to trigger shifters, with new cables for the first time since 1996.
- Rapha long-sleeved jerseys x 2, for my 14yo, again eBay. Rapha's imperfect stock appears to be sent here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/treasure4u-2sell?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
- 9 Shimano stainless gear wires and some no-cage Elite bottle cage strips, Halfords
- A Uvex kit bag for ... guess who broke his race kit bag?


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2018)

I decided not to wait for next year to get the bits for my Pickenflick flat bar buid, so my credit card took a bit of a beating last week and the postie suffered this week...
From Tredz - Giant grips, bar ends and a set of tyre levers (to get the £5 discount)



From Superstar Components - Nano-x EVO pedals


From Planet X - On-One flat bar, steerer bung, cable guide, multi-tool & bottle cage


From Tweeks - SRAM Level T brakes


From Chain Reaction Cycles - Brand X carbon seatpost, Cane Creek upper & lower headset pieces, GXP bottom bracket & Nukeproof seatclamp


From Wiggle - SRAM rival crankset, SRAM SL-700 trigger shifter set, SRAM Rival front derailleur & Charge Spoon saddle


I also picked up a pair of last years Mavic Aksium disc wheels from Evans in mid October


That just leaves the rear derailleur (SRAM Rival) and tyres (GP4000 or 4 Seasons) to get from Halfords when BT finally sort out my accout and send the rewards card, as I already have everything else needed (spares picked up for other bikeswhen the price was right!).


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2018)

2 pieces of Jagwire in white for the Trek 600 conversion to brifters. they already had inline adjusters, and my cable stops arrived here as well.


----------



## Mireystock (14 Nov 2018)

Umm, a pair of flat soled 5-10 shoes, for me, for on the bike.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Nov 2018)

Where do I start?

Tiagra shifters, both mechs and cassette.
Charge Spoon saddle.
ITM bars & stem.
Rear brake.
Seatpost & clamp.
Exustar pedals.
KMC chain.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Nov 2018)

New rear-lights


----------



## Will Spin (16 Nov 2018)

New wheels...hand built, Mavic rims, Hope hubs!


----------



## derrick (16 Nov 2018)

New Chain and cassette, Was hoping to leave it till the spring, But needs must.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (16 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> A skull cap,hoping this will be better than a buff.
> 
> A new front Bright light that uses a usb phone charger to charge, built in battery.



I must be a real pussy ‘cos I dress like a ninja wearing both a buff and a skull cap on my 13 mile morning commute through the winter. 

I also have a pair of handlebar muffs fitted, which are actually awesome and enable me to wear fingerless mitts through the winter.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I must be a real pussy ‘cos I dress like a ninja wearing both a buff and a skull cap on my 13 mile morning commute through the winter.
> 
> I also have a pair of handlebar muffs fitted, which are actually awesome and enable me to wear fingerless mitts through the winter.


I love those. Of course, in the States, I already am below freezing most of the days, and have snow on the ground. Again.


----------



## JhnBssll (19 Nov 2018)

Most of the bits to upgrade to Ultegra Di2 on the Roubaix  Still got to order the battery, battery holder and etube wires, I'll measure up for them shortly and get them ordered this evening


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Nov 2018)

Charge Spoon saddle from Tredz. Hopefully, this’ll stop any further issues with the derrière.


----------



## DCLane (19 Nov 2018)

Two NOS Rigida 26" x 1 1/4" wheels; front and a Sturmey Archer rear, collected this evening - eBay
Five Continental Tour 28 28/37 tubes as we've run out - Chain Reaction
A KMC 8 speed chain for the Claud Butler I'm working on - Chain Reaction
A Velo Orange 68x122.5 bottom bracket - eBay
A Shimano 8 speed chain for the Eastway - Halfords

And this; a 2002-ish Olmo Rigel with 9 speed Campagnolo Mirage. All working with Ambrosio Excursion rims:






Paintwork and bits OK, horrid (new) bar tape and slightly damaged rear saddle. Just needs a new chain and a think about the bar tape.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Charge Spoon saddle from Tredz. Hopefully, this’ll stop any further issues with the derrière.


Likewise, mine arrived today (Ebay) in a natty looking brown. Just sent off for matching bar tape


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Nov 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Likewise, mine arrived today (Ebay) in a natty looking brown. Just sent off for matching bar tape


I’ve gone for the black and Chromo with white logo as it’ll match the bike.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Nov 2018)

Ordered a couple of Schwalbe Durano Plus tyres for the road bike for winter rides.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Nov 2018)

Tiagra rear brake, cable and ferrules.


----------



## Truth (22 Nov 2018)

Two Marathon 70 x 28 tyres (well purchased yesterday) and was very impressed with todays ride on them


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Nov 2018)

Nothing but have splashed out in the Rapha and TICC Black Friday events.


----------



## 8mph (26 Nov 2018)

Rear touring wheel build - Deore hub, Mavic A719 rim - 34T cassette (replacing 30T cassette) - 3 new chain rings (replacing 42T with 44T) - Sram chain.


----------



## mjr (26 Nov 2018)

Ski mittens.


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Nov 2018)

May have snapped up a set of di2 hydro shifters and post mount calipers from Merlin and some various bits from SJS(dynamo and hydraulic bits);Robinson will get another  re-vamp after winter.


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Nov 2018)

Front mud guard.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Nov 2018)

Replacement derailleur & hanger for the 13 flat bar and a pair of Schwalbe Durano Plus tyres for the main commuter.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2018)

I have just read an email from my cousin telling me that Santa has something for me, bought in a Black Friday sale! Santa is going to be too busy to deliver it to me at Christmas so it will be with me in the next day or two - Ooh! 

I have absolutely no idea what it is. It _could _just be something mundane like a puncture repair kit. It obviously will _not _be a £10,000 racing bike - my cousin is not rich! I am intrigued ...


----------



## DCLane (27 Nov 2018)

Sometimes it's cheaper to buy a whole bike than a single part  - cue a £4.71 BSO for the need of a single front wheel, although the back's useful as well plus shifters, etc. as they match both the Raleigh Pioneer and GT Outpost Trail I have:







Oddly enough everything on it worked, albeit stiff/lumpy. But it needed a new bottom bracket, headset bearings, new chain, bar grips, saddle - and the cranks had rusted on. So the bike's been stripped for parts - I've got a 3x7 21 speed shifters, brakes and derailleurs plus a pair of wheels. Spares box for both bikes now filled


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I have just read an email from my cousin telling me that Santa has something for me, bought in a Black Friday sale! Santa is going to be too busy to deliver it to me at Christmas so it will be with me in the next day or two - Ooh!
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what it is. It _could _just be something mundane like a puncture repair kit. It obviously will _not _be a £10,000 racing bike - my cousin is not rich! I am intrigued ...


Knock at the door ... Wow! 






I know what has prompted this. My cousin comes down with his bike for the Tour de Yorkshire sportive every year. Last year he had to fix his bike and used my decrepit old bike stand, which is held together with magnets, elastic bands and bungee cords. His bike almost fell off a couple of times, and he was _not _impressed!

I have had to grab my bike to stop it falling off the old stand too.

Time to email my thanks!


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Nov 2018)

A Gore waterproof cap. Won't come in time for tomorrow morning's drenching, though.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Nov 2018)

DCLane said:


> Sometimes it's cheaper to buy a whole bike than a single part  - cue a £4.71 BSO for the need of a single front wheel, although the back's useful as well plus shifters, etc. as they match both the Raleigh Pioneer and GT Outpost Trail I have:
> Oddly enough everything on it worked, albeit stiff/lumpy. But it needed a new bottom bracket, headset bearings, new chain, bar grips, saddle - and the cranks had rusted on. So the bike's been stripped for parts - I've got a 3x7 21 speed shifters, brakes and derailleurs plus a pair of wheels. Spares box for both bikes now filled



That's exactly what I do. Pretty much all my spares bits have been harvested off scrappers I've either got FOC or paid no more than a couple of quid for on eBay. I normally set myself a £5 ceiling, although I did push the boat out to £7.50 once for a 21 speed Trek 850 that had a Blackburn pannier rack and decent 26" alloys. I salvaged everything removeable off the frame.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Knock at the door ... Wow!
> 
> View attachment 440579
> 
> ...



Fantastic, I've considered upgrading my stand to one of those.

Working on this today.


----------



## rivers (28 Nov 2018)

Put a deposit down on a new bike today. Felt F40x cyclocross bike. It will be my new winter ride/out with the wife/let's take the dog with us. I'll be swapping out some components, mainly the crankset and handlebars, possibly the stem. I'll hopefully have it by next week


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Fantastic, I've considered upgrading my stand to one of those.
> 
> Working on this today.
> 
> View attachment 440685


Your stand looks pretty solid. My old stand had been given to me years before by a mate who was emigrating. It was worn out then and only got worse!

I assembled the new Park Tool stand last night. (Why isn't it _Tool*s*_? ) It is really sturdy and well made; reassuringly heavy! The one negative for me so far is that its 2 legs fold _down _for storage rather than _up_ so it ends up long and slim. I have a handy empty corner where I can store it but for safety's sake I have screwed a screw halfway in to a nearby cupboard so I can tether the stand using an old bungee cord. I don't want to risk knocking the stand over and damaging it, and I definitely do _not _want it landing on my toes or my bike!


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Your stand looks pretty solid. My old stand had been given to me years before by a mate who was emigrating. It was worn out then and only got worse!
> 
> I assembled the new Park Tool stand last night. (Why isn't it _Tool*s*_? ) It is really sturdy and well made; reassuringly heavy! The one negative for me so far is that its 2 legs fold _down _for storage rather than _up_ so it ends up long and slim. I have a handy empty corner where I can store it but for safety's sake I have screwed a screw halfway in to a nearby cupboard so I can tether the stand using an old bungee cord. I don't want to risk knocking the stand over and damaging it, and I definitely do _not _want it landing on my toes or my bike!



TBF it's ok, it has a fair bit of wobble in it when you spin the pedals. £25 a few years ago. akin to the Aldi ones. No real complaints but would like more sturdiness especially in the clamp where I need to clamp the seat tube.


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Your stand looks pretty solid. My old stand had been given to me years before by a mate who was emigrating. It was worn out then and only got worse!
> 
> I assembled the new Park Tool stand last night. (Why isn't it _Tool*s*_? ) It is really sturdy and well made; reassuringly heavy! The one negative for me so far is that* its 2 legs fold down for storage* rather than _up_ so it ends up long and slim. I have a handy empty corner where I can store it but for safety's sake I have screwed a screw halfway in to a nearby cupboard so I can tether the stand using an old bungee cord. I don't want to risk knocking the stand over and damaging it, and I definitely do _not _want it landing on my toes or my bike!



Not like this?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2018)

youngoldbloke said:


> Not like this?
> 
> View attachment 440694


D'oh - _thanks_! 

FFS, I must be thicko of the month - I didn't even consider doing that!!!  

Well, my excuse is that it was late yesterday when I finished assembling the stand. Mind you, I didn't think of it this morning either! 

PS Bonus thicko points to me for having thought that it was odd having an '_unnecessary_' quick release to tighten the assembly. Double bonus thicko points for thinking that there was too much friction to slide the yoke up and thinking about lubing it. In my defence, I did notice the sprung button lock before applying said lube! 

Here is what the sensibly folded stand looks like, and the tatty old one next to it.


----------



## tom73 (28 Nov 2018)

Rear wheel, cassette , trainer tyre. Ready for using on turbo trainer.


----------



## JhnBssll (28 Nov 2018)

tom73 said:


> Rear wheel, cassette , trainer tyre. Ready for using on turbo trainer.



Nice work  See you on Zwift


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Nov 2018)

New boots ordered for the Cannondale. Sticking with my trusty Gatorskins but going from 23's to 25's just for a change.

I can't imagine 2mm will make any momentous difference but we'll see.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Nov 2018)

Snapped up an Aldi folding bike stand, reduced to £3.99 (was £8.99).





Should be ideal for those times when a quick fettle or clean is needed, rather than propping the bike against the wall.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Nov 2018)

Mavic XA Elite wheel set with Mavic Quest pro 2.35 tyres.
CRC bargain.
Come with all adapters and sealant.
£200 !!! Wow


----------



## Heigue'r (29 Nov 2018)

Dura ace crankset,fizik antares r1 saddle,ordered a frameset due in April,going to be a long wait


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Nov 2018)

To add to my 1.5kg weight saving wheels the new Manitou Markhor forks are about 500g lighter than the coil spring cheapo original fit too.
Nice fork and match the wheels with blue transfers.
Nice forks in the crc sale £149 down from £280 , my Trek E-mtb is nearly light enough to lift over a fence  nearly


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I assembled the new Park Tool stand last night. (Why isn't it _Tool*s*_? )



Aren't they Americans? You have to make some allowances!


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Snapped up an Aldi folding bike stand, reduced to £3.99 (was £8.99).
> View attachment 440759
> 
> 
> Should be ideal for those times when a quick fettle or clean is needed, rather than propping the bike against the wall.



It's all about the bike today - the Bluetooth dongle so the computer will talk to the turbo trainer has arrived, as has the replacement charging / data USB lead for the Garmin, after the original one mysteriously frayed.


----------



## DCBassman (29 Nov 2018)

As my bike lives outside under a plastic cover, I've treated it to one that actually looks the part. The old one, a Christmas present from my son, was getting tatty at three years old. This one is far more substantial, it's a Mantle.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Aren't they Americans? You have to make some allowances!


"_Designed and Engineered in the USA_"







"_Made in China_"!


----------



## Jenkins (1 Dec 2018)

The final mechanical bits (hopfully) for the Pickenflick flat bar build - 2 X 28mm GP4000s, SRAM Rival rear derailleur, 2 X tubes and a bottle to round the price up.

Thanks to a BT rewards card and British Cycling discount, I handed over the grand sum of £1.09 in cash!


----------



## DCLane (3 Dec 2018)

Quite a few bits over the past couple of days:

A new 7 speed rear wheel for the Raleigh Pioneer as a spare - 99p from eBay
An orange saddle for the Carlton build
Some moustache handlebars for the Carlton build
A fixie crankset (black, not orange) for the Carlton build
A KMC HL710 half-link 112 link black chain for the Carlton build
And a set of Praxis Works 52/36 chainrings, into stock for now
An 11-28 8 speed cassettes, for stock
Two 8 speed chains, again for stock
A Dura-Ace 9000 clamp on front derailleur to see if that'll work as braze on attached to a bracket aren't on my son's BeOne, discounted from Merlin.


----------



## the stupid one (5 Dec 2018)

Side-entry bottle cages, one black and one hi-viz yellow, to go on the Tripster beneath the frame bag. Helicopter tape to protect the finish. Threadlock because I’m running out. Spare tubes. Handlebar extender to get the lights above the bar bag.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Dec 2018)

Shimano external battery holder/port for the future Robinson update to Di2.

Plus some Hope hydraulic fittings and dynamo bits also for the next Robinson re-build(be about the third incarnation and may be a new frame depending on what updates the mk 2 one will have)


----------



## Rusty Nails (5 Dec 2018)

This week, a used set of hydraulic disc brakes (XT M785) off eBay for the mtb I've just built.

Pics look good and the seller has 100% positive rating from loads of buyers so I'm giving it a chance.


----------



## 8mph (5 Dec 2018)

I bought a Garmin eTrex Vista c and a mount.


----------



## derrick (5 Dec 2018)

A chain, cassette and some fluid for the tubless tyres, Just stocking up for the new year.


----------



## freiston (7 Dec 2018)

I never think to post here on the day that I actually do the buying/fitting.

Recently:
a hood-mounted rear-view mirror (I have bar-end shifters and so cannot use a bar-end mirror) - it vibrates a bit and needs readjusting regularly (gripping the hood can move the mirror) but it does the job on narrow busy roads where close passes are "popular".

a new cassette (9/11-34 replacing a 9/11-28) which also necessitated a new rear dérailleur. A new chain was fitted too

roadside chain link pliers - they've gone up in price recently but still cheaper than other suppliers (I paid £23). This was an indulgence and partly due to me stupidly mis-threading the chain through the dérailleur when I fitted the cassette etc. I've never had a problem undoing a Quicklink until then - and I ended up resorting to tapping the link when placed proud of the chainwheel to undo it.


----------



## C R (7 Dec 2018)

SKS chromoplastics, as the current mudguards I have are not long enough, and I am getting tired of arriving at work with a wet bum.


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Dec 2018)

freiston said:


> I never think to post here on the day that I actually do the buying/fitting.
> 
> Recently:
> a hood-mounted rear-view mirror (I have bar-end shifters and so cannot use a bar-end mirror) - it vibrates a bit and needs readjusting regularly (gripping the hood can move the mirror) but it does the job on narrow busy roads where close passes are "popular".
> ...


Those Wolf Tooth pliers look very useful - but what a ludicrous price.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Dec 2018)

freiston said:


> roadside chain link pliers - they've gone up in price recently but still cheaper than other suppliers (I paid £23). This was an indulgence and partly due to me stupidly mis-threading the chain through the dérailleur when I fitted the cassette etc. I've never had a problem undoing a Quicklink until then - and I ended up resorting to tapping the link when placed proud of the chainwheel to undo it.


I could do with one of those. I've got a brand new KMC chain in the garage on which I could not close the link no matter what I tried. My cyclist neighbour could not manage it either even when we tried it with the chain off the bike, so I just gave up and shot off to Halfords and bought a Shimano one instead.

I should have stuck to Wipperman, they have by far the easiest joining links.


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Dec 2018)

Just bought one of these instead https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264076251292


----------



## Threevok (7 Dec 2018)

Knog+ rear light


----------



## freiston (7 Dec 2018)

youngoldbloke said:


> Those Wolf Tooth pliers look very useful - but what a ludicrous price.


I don't think I would have bought them if I didn't have the residue of a recent redundancy payment to tap into. A main selling point for me is that I can slide it into my little under-seat toolbag, together with a couple of spare tubes and a multitool (it and the multitool both double as a tyre lever).


----------



## Jenkins (7 Dec 2018)

Replacement chainrings (38 inner, 50 outer) and 2 pairs of Koolstop Salmon pads for the main commuter bike.


----------



## Domus (7 Dec 2018)

Some winter boots to help keep my poor tootsies warm. 
My shoes are 45 so bought 46 size boots. Hopefully a slightly thicker sock and a bit of wriggle room for toes should help. I really do suffer with cold toes. 
Got the Shimano ones from Wheelbase.


----------



## freiston (8 Dec 2018)

Domus said:


> Some winter boots to help keep my poor tootsies warm.
> My shoes are 45 so bought 46 size boots. Hopefully a slightly thicker sock and a bit of wriggle room for toes should help. I really do suffer with cold toes.
> Got the Shimano ones from Wheelbase.


I recently bought some Lake winter boots. I measured my feet according to the website and ordered accordingly - a very tight fit! I could only get them on with my thinnest socks. Luckily, they seem to be "breaking in" (they have leather uppers) and they are very comfortable now with thin "1000 Mile" double-layer socks. I wish I had gone for a size bigger with a thicker sock. They are lovely boots though and I feel very comfortable and warm in them with the thin sock both on and off the bike.


----------



## browny (8 Dec 2018)

Just recently purchased a Garmin 820 bundle.


----------



## KneesUp (8 Dec 2018)

Two punctures in two days last week, so two new tyres and two new inner tubes today. The old tyres are about 3 years old, and until last week has only punctured once, so definitely time to retire (see what I did there?) them. Also a couple of new tyre levers as mine seem to have evaporated. I got the tyre off to repair the first puncture with one tyre lever and spoon.


----------



## rivers (8 Dec 2018)

A dog trailer. It's currently without wheels on the living room floor and the dog is relaxing in it. We have a few months to get her used to it before we take her out for a ride. I'll be attaching it sans dog to start some hill climbing


----------



## HLaB (8 Dec 2018)

I've just ordered a 8sp chain & cassette for the commuter.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Dec 2018)

rivers said:


> A dog trailer. It's currently without wheels on the living room floor and the dog is relaxing in it. We have a few months to get her used to it before we take her out for a ride. I'll be attaching it sans dog to start some hill climbing


Our Westie loves our dog trailer. The Yorkie hates it. We put an old soft dog bed in the bottom of the trailer to give it our dogs’ smell. Worked a treat.


----------



## BalkanExpress (9 Dec 2018)

Used, but in good condition, Set of Gipiemme Tecno 416 wheels

Looks like I will need some valve extenders


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Dec 2018)

Another front light, just a little 'flasher' (to accompany the other two fronts)

Mainly because I'm on (the abhorred & reviled) 12:00 - 20:00 shift for the next two weeks, which mean that I'll be exiting the Hospital grounds, at the same time as the majority of the visitors

I was in the car yesterday, so called at the Halfords (on Ings Road) on my way home

https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-lights/bike-lights/cateye-orb-black-front-bike-light


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2018)

Some SIS tabs and powder, virtually free by using my reward points from Rutland Cycles.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Dec 2018)

Sealskinz Highland gloves for the very cold mornings


----------



## HLaB (16 Dec 2018)

I finally got round to ordering the wheel bag I needed and ended up ordering some bike cleaning stuff too.


----------



## Sniper68 (17 Dec 2018)

Just picked up a 2nd set of wheels and tyres from a mate for the lads CX bike.Saves swapping tyres when we go on the road


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Dec 2018)

Finally got my new DMT on my feet today (£35 from Probikekit), and very nice they feel too. They were delivered on Monday - superfast service as I only ordered them on Saturday, and as is my habit with shoes I deliberately bought a size too small. I find doing that and putting a shoe stretcher in them with padding on the tighter spots gives a much improved fit over the standard fitting size.


----------



## Johnno260 (21 Dec 2018)

Had to get a replacement Kask Mojito the shop had a 50% off Kask as well. 

Shops closing so all sensible offers on stock considered.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Dec 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> Had to get a replacement Kask Mojito the shop had a 50% off Kask as well.
> 
> Shops closing so all sensible offers on stock considered.


That's a bargain.

What the hell is it?


----------



## Johnno260 (21 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> That's a bargain.
> 
> What the hell is it?



haha it’s a helmet.


----------



## HLaB (21 Dec 2018)

I needed a new turbo fan so its ordered.


----------



## lazybloke (21 Dec 2018)

Received a new shifter body today as the old one has the dreaded Campy problem of dropping several gears at once. Should have asked here first - I *think* I just need to swap-over the old brake lever, hood and clamp from the old one.


----------



## MrPie (21 Dec 2018)

Just treated myself to a Cycliq Fly12 & Fly6........and the work a treat


----------



## 8mph (21 Dec 2018)

I've got a seat post mounted pannier rack by Tortec for my mountain bike. It's not super light but panniers are so handy in winter and when you get where you are going the whole thing can unclip in 1 minute.


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Dec 2018)

Christmas lights


----------



## Vantage (21 Dec 2018)

Bought last week but delivered today...10 700c x 50mm silver rear mudguards, new mudguard stays and fittings and a steel mudguard bridge from ebay.


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Dec 2018)

Just bought some Conti Grand Prix's for my winter wheels plus two new tubes for £2.95 each from Halfords on a price match with Wiggle so far so good. The tyres are the tightest I've ever had and in the process tore one of the tubes so I rushed down to the LBS and they had the tubes listed at £7.20 each so I said that's a bit dear.. with that he chap said "well you do get discount " so I bought one and he knocked a £1.00 off so I payed £6.20 for one against 2 tubes from Halfords for £5.90.. That's taking the pee just a tad.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Dec 2018)

Boon 51 said:


> Just bought some Conti Grand Prix's for my winter wheels plus two new tubes for £2.95 each from Halfords on a price match with Wiggle so far so good. The tyres are the tightest I've ever had and in the process tore one of the tubes so I rushed down to the LBS and they had the tubes listed at £7.20 each so I said that's a bit dear.. with that he chap said "well you do get discount " so I bought one and he knocked a £1.00 off so I payed £6.20 for one against 2 tubes from Halfords for £5.90.. That's taking the pee just a tad.


It matches what Halfords pay to buy in one million inner tubes compared to the ten your LBS gets.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Dec 2018)

Boon 51 said:


> so I payed £6.20 for one against 2 tubes from Halfords for £5.90.. That's taking the pee just a tad.



And people wonder why the online suppliers like Chain Reaction are stealing business away from the LBS? Overcharging tends to come back and bite sellers on the arse in the end. 
I only ever buy new tyres and tubes when on special offer online, and I keep good spare ones harvested off scrap donor bikes - which usually cost less complete than the price of the LBS inner tube on it's own!.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> And people wonder why the online suppliers like Chain Reaction are stealing business away from the LBS? Overcharging tends to come back and bite sellers on the arse in the end.


If your LBS charged the same prices as CRC, Ribble or Halfords they would be out of business in a month. Buying goods in much smaller quantities mean they often have to pay more for them than the big players are retailing them for.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Dec 2018)

I appreciate that, and I don't object to paying a modest premium for the convenience of getting what I need on demand over the counter. I'm not, however, willing to pay DOUBLE the online price


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I appreciate that, and I don't object to paying a modest premium for the convenience of getting what I need on demand over the counter. I'm not, however, willing to pay DOUBLE the online price


That's fair enough, all my stuff is bought online.

But neither of us then has any right to moan when our LBS puts the shutters up. I've lived near Fishguard for seventeen years and three bike shops have come and gone in that time.


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Dec 2018)

I could of payed a £5.00 for the convenience and still have a moan about it but £6.20 ....no


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> That's fair enough, all my stuff is bought online.
> 
> But neither of us then has any right to moan when our LBS puts the shutters up..



TBH, I can't remember the last time I went into a LBS for something. It must be more than ten years at the very minimum.
Very different world when I was a youngster, you tended to get maintenance spares like cotter pins and ball bearings from the bike shop. I don't recall the prices being excessive though, and stock availability was excellent. No matter what you needed, the man behind the counter would have it, and he would also know where to find it without needing to look it up on a computer.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Dec 2018)

The prices wouldn't have seemed excessive back then because their were no online discounters to compare them with. But if you type £1 into the bank of England's inflation calculator for 1970 it comes out at £14.51 in 2017, so the pocket money prices we now think we paid for stuff back then wasn't as cheap as we remember it.


----------



## Boon 51 (23 Dec 2018)

Just a thought.. If my bike shop pays £5.00 for a tube and sells it for £7.20 thats £2.20 profit. If they buy a few tubes from wiggle they are £2.80 each and sold them for a £5.00 that would still make them £2.20 profit and better for us at a £5.00.


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Dec 2018)

Bike Riders Aids 1967/68 lists 2, 27" inner tubes - 8/6 and 8/11. £1 then = around £16.50 now, so those tubes then were around the equivalent of £7, £7.50? I'm sure everyday tubes were somewhat cheaper, as these were lightweight 27". Interesting that there are no clincher tyres listed, just tubs - which is what most of us were using in those days, and we simply carried a folded spare under the saddle.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2018)

Back then though you always patched your inner tubes. Never used to carry a spare tube back in the day.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2018)

'Senior Management' (wife bought me a pair of the little Crivit(??) silicone banded lights, from the local Lidl on Friday
I liked the look of them, so bought another pair yesterday

They replaced the old ones on my helmet, as the buttons were starting to go sticky, as the silicone used ages




Quite bright, with 3 modes (constant, flash, & 'pulse')

£1.49 a pair, what's not to like?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Dec 2018)

Crivit branded cycling stuff from Lidl is excellent value. I've got their USB lights, tool pack, track pump, footwear, and small rucksack. They all do the job perfectly well and nothing cost silly money.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Crivit branded cycling stuff from Lidl is excellent value. I've got their *USB lights*, tool pack, track pump, footwear, and small rucksack. They all do the job perfectly well and nothing cost silly money.


I bought one of their work-stands in the autumn
Not sure/can't remember, if a _Crivit_, or not

Does the job though!


@SkipdiverJohn 
USB lights?
Front, & a decent output?

(my Magicshine is having problems with its battery pack, & not wanting to recharge fully)


----------



## DCLane (27 Dec 2018)

From the same seller as my Olmo Rigel I've picked up a Ridley Damocles frameset needing work. It came with a pair of SPD pedals, new 105 rear mech, 105 52/36 crankset, Mavic Aksium wheels with GP4000S tyres and 11 speed cassette, some 11 speed 105 shifters (working?), bars, stems, a spare Boardman fork plus other bits.

On the downside it needs a new rear mech hanger, the paint's bloomed a lot and the seatpost topper is missing the lower bit and a bolt. Seller's photo, not my mess:






It needs the headset (properly) doing, rear mech dealing with or replacing, new bottom bracket, brake bolt drilling out of the fork and other jobs.

I've already removed all the cables and parts, thrown away broken brakes and rear mech, in preparation for getting it re-painted or done.


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> From the same seller as my Olmo Rigel I've picked up a Ridley Damocles frameset needing work. It came with a pair of SPD pedals, new 105 rear mech, 105 52/36 crankset, Mavic Aksium wheels with GP4000S tyres and 11 speed cassette, some 11 speed 105 shifters (working?), bars, stems, a spare Boardman fork plus other bits.
> 
> On the downside it needs a new rear mech hanger, the paint's bloomed a lot and the seatpost topper is missing the lower bit and a bolt. Seller's photo, not my mess:
> 
> ...



If you have trouble finding a mech hanger give me a shout and I'll have a word with the Ridley UK rep or direct to Ridley if possible.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Dec 2018)

Another donor bike. A year ago I "accidentally" acquired a nice but very well-used Reynolds 500 21-speed Dawes MTB in a typically extravagant £8 purchase. Although complete, it had a knackered saddle, worn crankset, seized BB, and the mudguards had vibrated themselves to pieces. I'd then stripped it, binned the junk bits, sorted the BB and set it aside. Today I splashed out a Lady Godiva on a 21 speed 26" rigid 90's vintage Giant in girly colours and a girly size frame. Absolutely useless to a bloke my size to ride on, I must have looked like a circus clown giving it a test down my road to try out the gears - but it came with period looking alloy mudguards, decent condition mechanicals, unworn tyres, and a good saddle. I've since spent a couple of hours this afternoon rendering it down into it's component parts. Tomorrow, all being well, I'm going to see if I can get the old Dawes built up into a functioning machine using sound parts from the Giant. If I'm successful, for a total outlay of £13 I'll end up with quite a nice 1990-ish Dawes MTB in a colour scheme that virtually matches my late-80's Dawes road bike.


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Dec 2018)

Not for the bike but some items from the Rapha sale for me and the better half


----------



## mustang1 (27 Dec 2018)

Inner tubes .tyres .GPS unit.


----------



## C R (27 Dec 2018)

Some self adhesive patches, the ones I have don't seem to stick very well.


----------



## DCLane (28 Dec 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> If you have trouble finding a mech hanger give me a shout and I'll have a word with the Ridley UK rep or direct to Ridley if possible.



Thanks - PM sent.


----------



## Soltydog (31 Dec 2018)

Just been delivered today from Spa, new hex wrench set & Ti stem


----------



## Hopey (1 Jan 2019)

Just ordered a pair of wiggles Dhb spd shoes to go with the new clipless pedals my in laws got me for Christmas. About to jump into the world of clipless!

Desperate for a bike fit too but can't afford it just now. Soon.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jan 2019)

Hopey said:


> Just ordered a pair of wiggles Dhb spd shoes to go with the new clipless pedals my in laws got me for Christmas. About to jump into the world of clipless!
> 
> Desperate for a bike fit too but can't afford it just now. Soon.


My first foray into the clipless world happened on Sunday and I thought they were wonderful. I’ll be adding my other set of clipless pedals to the MTB and will be all clipless from now on. 

I did notice during my Sunday ride that I only ever seemed to be unclippling my left foot which is a bad habit to get into in case my weight is leaning the other way!


----------



## Distorted Vision (2 Jan 2019)




----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jan 2019)

A Shimano XT double 36-26 crankset, a front pull slx FD and a 2x11 slx shifter.
I wanted a 170mm crankset but that was £130 so opted for the sale option 175mm at £79.

Crc sent the 170!!  well happy £128 the lot


----------



## Salar (4 Jan 2019)

Tyres and tubes. I seem to have a thing for tyres, a bit like women and their shoes.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2019)

First delivery of the year - SKS Raceblade Pro XL mudguards for the Giant Rapid flatbar


Still to be delivered are some derailleur jockey wheels for the main comuter - having replaced the rest of the driveline just before Christmas, I thought I might just as well finish the job!


----------



## Vantage (5 Jan 2019)

A pair of Schwalbe Winter spiked tyres from Spa. 
At least the bike won't be grounded come the slippery weather.


----------



## HLaB (5 Jan 2019)

Nothing thanks to the LBS. I had a seized crank clamp bolt (seized after 2 weeks ) they managed to drill it out. I didn't think they'd have a bolt short enough to replace it. I was right but they managed to manufacture one


----------



## DCLane (5 Jan 2019)

An Ultegra crankset for me


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2019)

Some tyre levers, just to make up an Amazon order over £20 to get free delivery with summat else.. 

Can't have too many tyre levers, eh!?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Jan 2019)

My second Topeak Alien II multi tool arrived today. No more swapping between bikes with my original multi tool so I don’t have to worry about forgetting it! You can guarantee the one time I forget, I’ll have a easily fixable problem if only I had a multi tool.

Plus it only cost me £20 instead of the usual RRP of £40 from an eBay shop - it is brand new and came in the box.


----------



## postman (5 Jan 2019)

This week it's been puncture repair outfit and today from Evans Cycles pair of inner tubes.Plus a plastic box to put my cycle tools in.Box not from Evans.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2019)

90mm stem for a tenner. Hardly exotic but should be able to steer the bike, which is handy at times. Might also buy a Marin hybrid later but can't decide. Its a San Rafael, anyone got one?


----------



## screenman (6 Jan 2019)

180cm roller blind.


----------



## C R (6 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> 180cm roller blind.


Is that to stop sidewind blowing you off the bike?


----------



## FishFright (6 Jan 2019)

Spa Cycles TD cranks , Stronglight ring and some chainring bolts. I really like their cranks and hope they stay as cheap and available for a long time.


----------



## DCLane (6 Jan 2019)

2 spokes for a Mavic Aksium wheel that came with the Ridley Damocles. I'm splashing out


----------



## mjr (7 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Some tyre levers, just to make up an Amazon order over £20 to get free delivery with summat else..
> 
> Can't have too many tyre levers, eh!?


Depends on the levers. Ones that are too blunt to push under a tyre with a stiff bead, too brittle to lift a tough tyre and black so you play "hunt the lever" if one ever pings off just aren't worth it!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2019)

mjr said:


> Depends on the levers. Ones that are too blunt to push under a tyre with a stiff bead, too brittle to lift a tough tyre and black so you play "hunt the lever" if one ever pings off just aren't worth it!









These are the ones I have


----------



## mjr (7 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> These are the ones I have


Not blunt, bendy or black, so you probably can't have too many of those... 

Edit: well, maybe when you can retile your house with them, that might be too many.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Jan 2019)

For the Trek:
2x 1.95" SchwalbeCity Jets and two new tubes
Shimano brake cable set
Shimano HG41 11-34t cassette
KMC Z8S chain
Brand-X quill to A-head adptor

Just the new wheel to get now.


----------



## Threevok (7 Jan 2019)

Panaracer Fire XC Pro tyre to replace the one that blew up on the weekend


----------



## DCBassman (7 Jan 2019)

And finally, the rear wheel to make the whole shebang work...
https://www.taylor-wheels.com/bike-...heel-double-wall-rim-shimano-acera-hub-silver


----------



## the_mikey (7 Jan 2019)

Pair of 700x28 continental gatorskins...


----------



## Sixmile (10 Jan 2019)

Picked up this for a tenner in bargain books and feel so much more inspired already! The photography alone is stunning.


----------



## roadrash (10 Jan 2019)

Just about to go to lbs after finding a broken spoke in the back wheel of the trek mob I was given at the weekend


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jan 2019)

A 27.5x2.6 Smart Sam tyre...holy bulbous balloon wheels Batman.. My my its a Big un 
Fits a treat in my Yari 150-100 fork which surprised me, loads of space .. Only £20 too


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2019)

the_mikey said:


> Pair of 700x28 continental gatorskins...



My boots of choice.


----------



## mgs315 (10 Jan 2019)

Cateye Volt 800 along with a couple of eBay Garmin/Go-Pro mounts and Go-Pro/Cateye adaptor.

If I gonna be commuting more I’ll damn well make sure my front light is central and off the handle bar. Pictures later maybe.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Jan 2019)

Quill stem adapter, the right size this time...
Chain wear tool
Park Tool mini chain tool - broke my Btwin kit one this afternoon.


----------



## mgs315 (10 Jan 2019)

Erm. Might have just bought a Ribble CGR AL with SRAM Apex and 650b.... 18mo on 0% APR.

Ran it by the other half. She can now have two handbags and a treadmill. I did say I’d only buy one bike this year which was a Giant TCR back in May so it’s only fair. Having said that it’s now 2019..

https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-cgr-al-orange-sram-apex-1x/


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2019)

mgs315 said:


> Erm. Might have just bought a Ribble CGR AL with SRAM Apex and 650b.... 18mo on 0% APR.
> 
> Ran it by the other half. She can now have two handbags and a treadmill. I did say I’d only buy one bike this year so it’s only fair.
> 
> https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-cgr-al-orange-sram-apex-1x/



You do know you're paying for the handbags don't you?


----------



## mgs315 (10 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> You do know you're paying for the handbags don't you?



Oh of course, plus the treadmill. That’s why I got the bike on finance


----------



## pjd57 (10 Jan 2019)

SRAM derailleur for my hybrid.
£17:99 from Wiggle.

The old one had seized up .
The hybrid only comes out when the gritters are around now.

Lasted about 10 years so can't grumble


----------



## Sixmile (11 Jan 2019)

Salsa Anything Cage HD & Salsa Dry Bag on their way from Charlie the Bikemonger for some fat bike touring this Spring.


----------



## Sixmile (11 Jan 2019)

Oh and found this reduced to £16 from £55. I've been looking one for a good while now!


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2019)

Sixmile said:


> Oh and found this reduced to £16 from £55. I've been looking one for a good while now!
> 
> View attachment 446599



What is it?


----------



## Vantage (11 Jan 2019)

New tyre levers. The current ones have vanished. 
The mutt might be responsible...


----------



## Sixmile (11 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> What is it?



A wheel holder for the Seasucker Bomber Rack. It means when I'm tight for space I can put the front wheel on the roof now instead of the boot.


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 Jan 2019)

Couple of Schwalbe rim tapes.


----------



## 2005 fuji cambridge (11 Jan 2019)

Added the bar ends - so far I really like the extra hand position!


----------



## Ian H (11 Jan 2019)

I had to pop in to SJS to give them my oldest, and as of a week ago, non-working, SON hub*. So I picked up the spokes I needed to build a wheel with the newest one. 

*Bought new in 2001, as I recall.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Jan 2019)

Not bought today, but my most recent purchases have been two rolls of retro-reflective self-adhesive tape off eBay for my Hack MTB and Pioneer pub bikes (as they get ridden in the dark more than in daylight), and a B'Twin pump from Decathlon, which actually has a proper flexible hose connector and not a valve-bending rigid head like most modern bike pumps


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jan 2019)

A Bluetooth cadence sensor.

£18 on Halfords website, but oddly £27 in store.
They price matched (with themselves...) no problem and I got the BC discount, so all good.


----------



## Rach1 (12 Jan 2019)

Bought an armoured lock.


----------



## DCBassman (12 Jan 2019)

Can of GT85 at LBS.


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Jan 2019)

2x Continental GP 5000 TL tyres, a Blackburn frame bag and 2 bottle mount brackets with straps to mount them anywhere.


----------



## JhnBssll (14 Jan 2019)

I bought an SP 3W Dynamo hub today, 24h to be built into the Mavic Aksium Disc wheel of my commuter bike  I also bought a Busch + Muller IQ-X headlight and rear light as well as a length of cable to wire it all up. Total spend £203 after hunting around a bit; I could've paid less but didn't recognise the shops so played it safe  I'll have to buy new spokes on top of that so I suspect it'll be in the region of £225 all in for year round visibility and no danger of forgetting to charge my lights  And of course the fun of fitting it all


----------



## JhnBssll (14 Jan 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> 2x Continental GP 5000 TL tyres, a Blackburn frame bag and 2 bottle mount brackets with straps to mount them anywhere.



I'd be interested to hear what you think of the GP5000's, specifically whether they resist cutting up any better than the 4000's


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Jan 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> I'd be interested to hear what you think of the GP5000's, specifically whether they resist cutting up any better than the 4000's


I found this review which is quite comprehensive. 

https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/road-bike-reviews/continental-grand-prix-5000-tl-2018


----------



## Sixmile (14 Jan 2019)

Salsa Cage and Dry Bag has arrived!






I bought a 9L seatpost bag and a 6L handlebar bag from Polaris to complete my new bikepacking set up.


----------



## J_H1026 (15 Jan 2019)

A replacement Di2 cable after my impatience to get back on the road saw me trash one. Didn't need that £15 anyway.....


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Jan 2019)

I went and had a seat fitting and it turned out to be 143cm, which all my seats are

I bought a short nose saddle with a centre cut out. I paid a tenner extra insurance. This allows me to test the seat for 3 months. I can take it back anytime in the 3 months and exchange it for a different saddle of the same value or anything in the shop of the same value.

As I have been off the bike all week with a hacking cough. I thought I would treat myself to a 500 piece jigsaw. It does involve a bike though.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jan 2019)

11 speed XT shifter and a 11 speed SLX MEC.
The E-mtb is going 11 speed so I have the bikes all the same.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jan 2019)

I have bought a new (to me) bike this morning: *2017 Fuji Tread 1.5 Adventure Bike.* 






I saw it for sale last week when I took my cheap (and cheerful) road bike into the LBS for the bottom bracket to be fettled (my tools didn't fit as it has an old style three-piece BB so I took it to a man who can). 

I walked to the shop this morning so I was able to ride the Fuji home on a couple of quiet roads and over a bridleway. By the time, I got home I was even more pleased I'd bought it. The shifters took a little getting used to as they are original Shimano Claris STIs and I'm used to cheap (but easy to use) Chinese clones (which operate slightly differently). Before I cleaned the bike up this afternoon, the gear changes were so smooth I stopped twice as I wasn't sure the gear had changed! It is my lightest bike at 11.26kg and I can tell the difference. My road bike is 12.8kg and the MTB 14kg. The tyres are road tyres (700x32c) so I may be in the market for some knobblies in the future depending how I get on riding the local Trans Pennine Trail. There is clearance for up to 40 and the wheels will take down to 28. Looking closely at the bike, I'd say it has done between 250 and 350 miles maximum since new (and I'm leaning more towards 250 miles). The cassette looks new and there is no wear on the brake pads.

The Fuji is a multi-purpose work horse - CX, commuter, tourer and road; that should last me a long time. I am looking forward to having my first proper ride on it. I have added my M520 SPDs and cleaned the chain and jockey wheels until pristine (there's no wear on the jockey wheels either, they were still shiny under the light layer of grime). 

I am a very happy chappy


----------



## mustang1 (18 Jan 2019)

Schwalbe road tyres, co2, cables.


----------



## CXRAndy (18 Jan 2019)

Avio PM on my Tripster, converted my TT bike to di2 with new bars. I just need to fabricate a chain guide out of aluminium and carbon fibre for single chainring


----------



## Heigue'r (18 Jan 2019)

Picked up a exposure strada rs during the week,ordered 2 ultegra 11-25cassettes,one to replace the worn out commuter one and the other to replace the 11-30 that came on a new bike,and a pair of gp4000s,an 11 speed chain,some lube,some tubes and some brake blocks


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jan 2019)

New front light, still not got the C & B Seen one that packed up sorted out yet, so went and bought a different one from the lbs.


----------



## Domus (19 Jan 2019)

Silk liner gloves, will try them out tomorrow. Hopefully an end to frosty digits.


----------



## kiwifruit (20 Jan 2019)

A Topeak Hexus X Multi Tool £11.99 (RRP £22.99) @ Halfords for the mountain bike.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jan 2019)

Nothing for the bikes, but a box of latex gloves for me when cleaning or working on them.


----------



## topcat1 (22 Jan 2019)

Spent my Xmas bonus on dynamo light and wheel. Sondelux on Open pro +Edelux 11


----------



## Low Gear Guy (23 Jan 2019)

I now have a Spa rear wheel and two new Marathon tyres on the tourer.


----------



## DCBassman (27 Jan 2019)

I bought this to replace the EF28 7speed on the Claud Butler Uracco. It will also get a new rear wheel and the Alivio RD and HG41 11-34 8-speed cassette currently fitted to the Scott, which will be returned to stock Sora transmission and sold.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jan 2019)

New retro jersey form ebay


----------



## mustang1 (27 Jan 2019)

Tyres, spare co2 nozzle thingie, usb cables for charging lights .


----------



## Zipp2001 (27 Jan 2019)

Just placed my new order for my custom cycling kits, I've been doing a new kit for the last 3 years. I did get in 4 cases of Clif Bloks, 2 cases of Clif Shots, and 3 cases of GU to start the years food supply off last week.


----------



## DCLane (28 Jan 2019)

A set of Swisstop carbon brake pads for stock

Two Boardman AirPro hangers - as we needed one extra for a spare

A Selle saddle for the Olmo Rigel I'll sell in the Spring

A pair of Boardman SLR wheels to test

And a pair of Pro Lite carbon bars for the summer hillclimb bike build: just need an ultra-light frameset now to build it on 

All that lot cost under £150 so I'm fairly pleased.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jan 2019)

A 11-42 SLX cassette to replace the one I took off a wheel doing my 1x11 E- bike conversion


----------



## mgs315 (29 Jan 2019)

Domus said:


> Silk liner gloves, will try them out tomorrow. Hopefully an end to frosty digits.



Bought the same today too. Also ordered one of those fancy Belgian winter hats from Stolen Goat too. 200+km ride on Sunday, never gone that far before so will be slower than usual. Slower means colder. Fingers crossed these two extra items sort me out.


----------



## mjr (29 Jan 2019)

I realised I need another front light so I can stop shuffling lights between bikes and the LBSes have sold out of decent lights and are only restocking legally-insufficient junk (as usual for the UK) so I've ordered a 30 lux set for about £10 by Dansi who I've not heard of but the internet says they're an "upbeat 6 piece ensemble from the north-east of England, blending folk, rock, pop and world music to a backdrop of Wilf's soothing yet powerful vocals and euphoric and bouncy brass lines." Should be interesting(!)  Watch the postie thread for updates.


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Jan 2019)

Got this on a good trade only deal;

http://www.superbiketool.com/prod4.asp?menu=3&cid=18&pid=276

And this (minus the dial indicators)

http://www.superbiketool.com/prod4.asp?menu=3&cid=22&pid=377


----------



## Justinitus (31 Jan 2019)

Some lightweight Under Armour fleece lined jogging bottoms to wear over my base layer on the bike. £14.99 from TK Maxx.


----------



## JhnBssll (31 Jan 2019)

Just ordered some carbon clincher rims direct from China, what could possibly go wrong


----------



## booze and cake (1 Feb 2019)

I've been after some more everyday wheels for two of my bikes that are currently running deep rims. Well I've sorted it. First up I got these from eBay, 32 hole Campagnolo Record Hubs laced to Mavic Open Pro rims.









The brake track seems unused. I;m currently waiting for some tyres to be delivered, so I put those tyres on that I got free with some other wheels I bought last year. They are 19mm wide ....does anyone use tyres this narrow anymore? I expect them to be teeth shatteringly uncomfortable on anything other than a super smooth road, but I've never ridden tyres that narrow so thought I'd give them a go while I'm waiting for the 25mm wide ones to arrive.

And next up some sexy all silver hubs, spokes and rims for my Brian Rourke. I had the Chorus hubs already, but as I can't build wheels I used south London wheel builder Arup to build them up with new Mavic Open Pro rims and Sapim spokes. Top bloke, highly recommended. Fitted with new Veloce 10 speed 11-26 cassette. They have Veloflex Master 25mm tyres in the pics, which will be replaced with tan wall Vittoria Corsa G+ in 25mm that arrive next week.








Success


----------



## Rach1 (1 Feb 2019)

New seat Selle Royal, early days but seems comfy.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2019)

Not just for the bike, but for the car, my guns, around the house...

450ml cans of WD40 are a paltry £2.50 in Tesco. Not everyone's favourite, but at this price its astonishing. I bought 10.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Feb 2019)

Yes, saw that and got some!


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2019)

I was *supposed* to buy a tyre for the Wiggins.

Forgot all about that. 

Instead, I walked out of the shop with a ladies' Altura Strada thermal jersey marked down from £50 to £10. Would've been rude not to, really.


----------



## Threevok (7 Feb 2019)

Superstar Components 9mm Front QR Through Axle - Gold 
Superstar components 10mm Rear QR Through Axle - Gold (I've been waiting ages for these to come back into stock)

A bit of bling to replace the (temporary) black ones I currently have on the bike


----------



## Biff600 (10 Feb 2019)

Arrived yesterday, Evans Cycles were knocking them out for a tenner each, it'd be rude not to


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Feb 2019)

Biff600 said:


> Arrived yesterday, Evans Cycles were knocking them out for a tenner each, it'd be rude not to
> 
> View attachment 451678



Bargain..


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2019)

Bought the last 3 x 500ml cans of ultra cheap WD40 in tesco today. I'm self sufficient in WD for a year or so at least.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Bought the last 3 x 500ml cans of ultra cheap WD40 in tesco today. I'm self sufficient in WD for a year or so at least.


Must admit, I bought another can...those two might well see me out...


----------



## Justinitus (10 Feb 2019)

Bought one of those multi-drawer tool cabinets on wheels from Halfords today and it’s surprisingly decent quality with lined drawers and smooth bearing runners. Perfect for the garage and my ever growing army of bike tools. Was on offer for £125 but was wrongly priced in store at £85 - which they honoured. Plus my 10% Blue Light Card discount... so £76.50 happy days!


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Feb 2019)

Sadly my trust Electron Pod "be seen" front light died during yesterdays ride and all attempts to charge some life back into it have failed. 

So today I bought a Moon Meteor-X Auto Pro from Halfords, reduced from nearly £40 to £21.99, then £19.79 with the BC discount*.
What a light for under £20!


----------



## DCLane (12 Feb 2019)

Bits:

- A Wheel Wellie wheel cover as one of my son's has got torn
- A pair of Ritchey V5 Pro SPD pedals (eBay)
- A track chain for his track bike
- A Fizik Nisene saddle for me (eBay)


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> If your LBS charged the same prices as CRC, Ribble or Halfords they would be out of business in a month. Buying goods in much smaller quantities mean they often have to pay more for them than the big players are retailing them for.





I bought a new helmet from my LBS Nocked a tenner off because didn’t have the box.


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Feb 2019)

A pair of Campagnolo track nuts. A bargain at only £14 each


----------



## trewlis (14 Feb 2019)

Not really bought but my SO gave me a bike bell for Valentines (old one got broken and haven't replaced it)

Edit: If anyone's curious, the bike bell is a Spurcycle bell. I have been using it and it's really good for its price point. A bit expensive but wow, the sound quality can even be heard by those listening with earphones.
More info here - https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/bells-horns/spurcycle-bell-raw/


----------



## iancity (15 Feb 2019)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Feb 2019)

Some new tyres


----------



## pjd57 (15 Feb 2019)

Not so much bought, but paid for an after the winter service.
General degrease, tidy up .
Way too technical for me .
I just nodded and agreed when our excellent mechanic at the White House ( Maryhill) told me what bits he replaced.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2019)

A slightly used Sellle Italia Flite Titanium saddle from the bike co-op. A generous fellow dropped off 3 tubs of the finest bits and bobs imaginable.


----------



## crossfire (19 Feb 2019)

Hi, does this count?
a used Scott Timber frame to replace my "Holey Frame"( in Bicycle Repairs and Mechanics) Raleigh Montage, which is hopefully being delivered Thursday, so I can to transfer all parts over - and I can become a fettler.
john


----------



## Jenkins (20 Feb 2019)

Not strictly for the bike, but for use on all the bikes - a basic torque wrench set (£28 from CRC/Wiggle)


----------



## Justinitus (20 Feb 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Not strictly for the bike, but for use on all the bikes - a basic torque wrench set (£28 from CRC/Wiggle)



I like that wrench, the markings are easy to see in the dim light of the garage! Just remember to reset it to zero for storage.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2019)

Bought a bag of old Cateye sensors, parts, and speedometers, as well as a heart rate monitor watch, from the co-op. Time to see what works, and what doesn't. Also considering expanding my skills into welding and brazing. May take a course at the community college, if affordable.


----------



## bygone era (20 Feb 2019)

I got aaltura nevis jacket in a sale for £25 a charge spoon white saddle and Altura skin shorts £15 hopefully the spoon saddle will be more comfortable its got lots of good reviews tried one with the cutaway not a fan


----------



## CXRAndy (20 Feb 2019)

New Allen head skewers to replace the QR levers


----------



## mgs315 (20 Feb 2019)

A single pair of Hunt Aero Light Discs for both bikes at some point (on 25mm for the TCR, 32mm for the CGR). If they’re decent I might just pick up another pair.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Feb 2019)

Some Freddy Fenders by Planet Bike, for the Trek 950. Getting this tourer ready to tour.
Freddy Fenders come in ATB size for converting that old mountain bike to something other.


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Feb 2019)

New cassette and jockey wheels for the CAAD.


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Feb 2019)

I've been struggling to do any longer rides for months due to a baddy foot, so, using my disability as a shameless excuse to spend some money, I pulled the trigger on a new pair of wheels to "give me some incentive"


----------



## JhnBssll (24 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> I've been struggling to do any longer rides for months due to a baddy foot, so, using my disability as a shameless excuse to spend some money, I pulled the trigger on a new pair of wheels to "give me some incentive"



Sounds like a great idea, and one that I have been known to employ in the past


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Feb 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Sounds like a great idea, and one that I have been known to employ in the past


lol however I am not going to admit to the partner that I've also (cough) _had_ to buy a pair of Conti 5000 tubeless tyres to go with them


----------



## Domus (24 Feb 2019)

Convalescing after my op I have been exercising my credit card online. 
In preparation for my upcoming Friday Night rides I have ordered a dynamo hub wheel, a B&M front light and a tube and tyre, also ordered a KMC 11 speed chain for my summer bike.


----------



## kenmiles (24 Feb 2019)

Two continental 5000 tyres. Fitted them this afternoon.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Feb 2019)

Battery and junction a box for the Robinson Di2 upgrade.


----------



## HLaB (24 Feb 2019)

Not today but on Wednesday I walked into a lbs near work and after trying a few on bought a new lid, Im sure it made my commute faster


----------



## Threevok (24 Feb 2019)

Not quite for the bike but dhb Flashlight baggy shorts


----------



## Sillyoldman (24 Feb 2019)

A clamp on k edge chain keeper. Took some tracking down. Gazilleonns of braze on ones available.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (24 Feb 2019)

A new chain yesterday....

After chain skipping under load today, my answer tomorrow will be "a new cassette"


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Feb 2019)

More Di2 bits at an advantagous price courtesy of our friendly Madison rep


----------



## JhnBssll (25 Feb 2019)

Is the rx805 the one with the clutch? nice kit


----------



## Biff600 (25 Feb 2019)

A water bottle in blue to match me treader, should be in my grubby paws by the end of the week


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Feb 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Is the rx805 the one with the clutch? nice kit



Yep;got it so I could go 1x if I want to (or use it on another bike sometime);will be run with the front mech and an 11-32 cassette now though.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Feb 2019)

Just yet another inner tube.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Feb 2019)

A set of Kinesis racelight wheels to put on the winter bike while I have the broken spoke fixed on the Vision wheel. Hopefully they will be up to the job of the commute a little better than the carbon wheels!


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Feb 2019)

A Specialized command seat post for my Epic.. As new Off ebay


----------



## jowwy (26 Feb 2019)

Nothing


----------



## C R (26 Feb 2019)

jowwy said:


> Nothing


I feel your pain, hang in there.


----------



## mustang1 (26 Feb 2019)

Lezyne Zecto lightset and Parktool IB2 multitool.


----------



## Sixmile (27 Feb 2019)

I picked up my Boardman Urb 8.9 with 8spd Alfine Hub on Friday past. We've just recently embraced C2W so it'd be rude not to get something.







Whilst i was picking it up, i spotted a Boardman Comp in the clearance and phoned a friend. He swung by the next day and bought it and has now embraced the roadie life!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Feb 2019)

The battery on my e-bike occupies the space normally used for a water bottle so this seems like a neat solution.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Feb 2019)

Schwalbe Marathon tyre for my hybrid.
£20 including fitting.


----------



## mustang1 (28 Feb 2019)

Schwalbe Marathon Supreme for hybrid bike. Seems to ride a tad faster and/or with a bit less effort.


----------



## derrick (28 Feb 2019)

Dura ace brakes for the second bike. so bling.


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Mar 2019)

mustang1 said:


> Schwalbe Marathon Supreme for hybrid bike. Seems to ride a tad faster and/or with a bit less effort.


faster than what? (genuine question btw - not just marathon bashing )


----------



## mustang1 (1 Mar 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> faster than what? (genuine question btw - not just marathon bashing )


Ah sorry, my bad! 
My bike had Kenda K841 27.5" x 1.95" tyres that came as standard on Carrera Parva. I wanted less rolling resistance and I _think_ the Marathon Supreme 27.5x1.6" are slightly faster on tarmac. Actually, I think I am riding at the same speed as before, it just feels like I'm applying a bit less effort.


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Mar 2019)

mustang1 said:


> Ah sorry, my bad!
> My bike had Kenda K841 27.5" x 1.95" tyres that came as standard on Carrera Parva. I wanted less rolling resistance and I _think_ the Marathon Supreme 27.5x1.6" are slightly faster on tarmac. Actually, I think I am riding at the same speed as before, it just feels like I'm applying a bit less effort.


well worth the money then! I'm not a fan of kendas in general, the partner's carrera hybrid thing came with them


----------



## mikeymustard (1 Mar 2019)




----------



## Domus (1 Mar 2019)

After my front dyno wheel arrived and was fitted I can't help but notice the black bladed spokes on the rear wheel. It upsets me so much I have ordered a rear wheel to match the Mavic rim and round shiny spokes.............tube and tyre as well.


----------



## HLaB (1 Mar 2019)

I picked up a new Endura F260 jersey and matching mitts today I'd seen in the Rutland Cycles sale. Lol when I saw them mid week I thought I might have a chance to wear them soon. That cursed it, the weather has went back to normal now


----------



## BianchiVirgin (2 Mar 2019)

Swapped the supplied Contis on my new Attain for Gatorskins as it'll spend its life on winter and commuting duty. They were a SOB to get fitted and are noticeably stiffer and more rigid. Hope I never get a puncture!


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2019)

Not today, but was in Decathlon last Friday and acquired a very nice jersey in the clearance.

Will go spiffingly well with my MTB capris.


----------



## derrick (4 Mar 2019)

Aero drop bars fitted to the second bike, More comfatable than the normal drop bars.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Mar 2019)

A rear light for the pannier rack, instead of the wibbly wobbly one hanging off the bag


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Mar 2019)

Ordered today from Planet X - £30 gift voucher with free helmet, then used said voucher to buy two Schwalbe X-One Allround tyres and two sets of EBC brake pads to fit Tektro Mira and paid the difference. 

Not a bad shop as I’ll get the helmet for half price (the other half being the P&P I’ve paid). 

There was a bit of a faff as the price of the helmet wasn’t deducted from the total with the gift voucher so contacted Planet X and they’re refunding the price of the helmet. They were very helpful and relatively quick to respond (as it was lunchtime).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Mar 2019)

A nice cycling cap from the local Decathon that opened, only £7.99 as well.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Mar 2019)

This gorgeous item, going on my new fixed wheel bike


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Mar 2019)

More Di2 bits,cables and wireless dongle;nearly got everything now for the Robinson re-build.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (5 Mar 2019)

A couple of Conti tubes that are heavily discounted at the mo in Halfords, some tyre levers and a 5 pack of CO2.


----------



## rogerzilla (6 Mar 2019)

Been after these for about a decade. Two NOS Sturmey-Archer 12-spline 18T sprockets. These are enticingly labelled "FOR RACING" in the AM hub exploded diagram.

Sprocket mounted on driver



20190306_160647 by rogerzilla, on Flickr



20190306_160655 by rogerzilla, on Flickr

Driver with LH lockring thread (like on a fixie, but smaller)



20190306_160733 by rogerzilla, on Flickr

I've had the driver for years but no sprockets to use with it.


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2019)

A 27 x 1 1/4 inner tube in Schraeder. Life on the edge, eh?


----------



## rogerzilla (6 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> A 27 x 1 1/4 inner tube in Schraeder. Life on the edge, eh?


Are 27" tubes actually a thing? I didn't think there was any practical difference to 700c tubes.


----------



## derrick (6 Mar 2019)

*Topeak Micro Rocket CB Pump fitted to second bike.*
*Both bikes are now fitted with there own saddle bags and pumps. Both ready to go where ever.*


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> *Topeak Micro Rocket CB Pump fitted to second bike.*
> *Both bikes are now fitted with there own saddle bags and pumps. Both ready to go where ever.*


I did this with my bikes - their own saddle bags, multi tool, tubes and pump. Never leave home having ‘left something on the other bike’ again.


----------



## Thomson (6 Mar 2019)

I bought a proper bike pump with a gauge. Makes a huge difference now. Just used a hand pump for the last year. Wish I got one ages ago.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (6 Mar 2019)

Just had a punt on a Chinese 10 litre tail pack
https://www.dx.com/p/roswheel-13141..._wFSztcwEvqY5TLVjoCwa26wafxa8_4E#.XIA0dyj7S9J


Had some good stuff from DX and GearBest (who are about 2x the price for this). Also had some utter crap so we'll see what turns up...


----------



## Vantage (10 Mar 2019)

A new Garmin Etrex20x. 
The old ones buggered.


----------



## kynikos (10 Mar 2019)

Hafny bar end mirror:





...folds away nicely when not in use:


----------



## DCLane (10 Mar 2019)

A Selle Italia Storica saddle via eBay thanks to @Soltydog 

An Adidas XS men's jersey for my 14yo whilst he awaits his new team's kit as he's switched - again eBay as Evans hadn't got it

And as my family didn't get me a birthday present this week, this: a Ravensthorpe CC ltd edition jersey signed by the Tour de Yorkshire riders in 2019 plus others. The bid price, which ended up being just me, all goes to one of my club-mates who's been in hospital since last June following a life-threatening crash:





Not sure where it'll go though. Would wearing it on club rides be sacrosanct?


----------



## BianchiVirgin (10 Mar 2019)

A few days ago got delivered a new Wheels Manufacturing PF30 BB to replace the rubbish FSA one that came fitted to the Bianchi. It's 24mm so now just waiting on an opportunity to ditch the equally naff FSA Gossamer crank set and replace it with a 105 7000 series compact.


----------



## mjr (11 Mar 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Are 27" tubes actually a thing? I didn't think there was any practical difference to 700c tubes.


Yes. About 8mm bigger diameter. You can usually stretch a large-width (38-45mm, say) 622mm tube to fit inside a 32-630 (a "proper" 27x1¼") without harm, but a 630mm one can fit noticeably easier. A 27x1¼" Schrader tube may be for a larger width than 1¼" anyway (which is part of why confusing non-ISO sizings suck) because a Schrader-drilled rim is usually wider than a Presta'd one so has a wider "ideal" tyre.


----------



## AlanW (11 Mar 2019)

Garmin UT800 front light, interesting concept, I hope it performs as good as the instruction manual suggests? That aside, its a cracking looking little light and superbly finished off.


----------



## freiston (12 Mar 2019)

I ordered a Carradice Pro Route Cape. Hopefully by the time it gets delivered, the windy weather will have passed.


----------



## Denis99 (13 Mar 2019)

Postman brought me an XTR double chainset today, and I fitted some extra bling also.

Wanted / needed the chainset to give me a better gear choice for my tourer.
Bought the bike second hand, but the gearing was a little suspect. It had 44/32 up front with 11-42 10 speed cassette .

The XT rear mech was struggling with the 42 and 36t when climbing.

Now set up with 

40 & 28 up front with 11-36 cassette.

Fitting my old StemCaptain clock, and pure indulgence Spurcycle bell.


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Mar 2019)

@Denis99 loving that clock, would be a great place for a speedo!


----------



## Denis99 (13 Mar 2019)

It would, especially an analogue one.

Somehow the modern digital gps computer does look right.


----------



## gbb (18 Mar 2019)

Decided our existing locks are woefully Inadequate for ebikes so just bit the bullet and went to Halfords and brought myself a Magnum cable lock, 13mm thick wire rope and a hoofing great lock mechanism. Size wont bother me, it can sit in my rucksack, particularly when commuting starts soon. £40...
My wife brought the smaller version, her bike is less visible to the public in the school she works at.


----------



## DavieB (18 Mar 2019)

Roval cl50 wheelset, a pair of gp5000 tl and a pair of Ultegra 6800 callipers because my fsa callipers won’t open wide enough for the new rims

Bike will look great


----------



## Scaleyback (18 Mar 2019)

I have purchased (click @ collect) the Garmin Varia RTL510 radar tail light, £119.00 from Halfords. Now all I have to decide is which Garmin cycle computer I am going to pair with it. This is going to be an expensive double purchase.


----------



## TigerT (19 Mar 2019)

Today, I bought my bike 2 presents and also 1 for me.

For the bike : A Wahoo ELEMNT & Some Garmin Vector 3 Pedals. 

For me : New Cycling sunglasses.

On Saturday I will have to get new shoes to go with the new pedals as I currently ride with SPD cleats and the new pedals will require Look Keo ones.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (19 Mar 2019)

Bought a brand new Airbone copy pump from a friend who had accidentally ordered 3 somehow

He brought it round....along with my mini pump that I had been searching for and had bought the 'airbone' to replace - I'd forgotten I'd lent it him! 

Nevermind, the new one is dinky and light


----------



## Scaleyback (20 Mar 2019)

Got a Garmin 130 cycle computer to accompany my Varia RTL510 radar tail light (see above) Got it on ebay, (new unused) for £106.00 inc. Look forward to receiving it, if it’s as good a deal as it looks I shall be a happy bunny.


----------



## rivers (20 Mar 2019)

Thule velocompact 925. Not really for the bikes, more for the van to transport the bikes I guess


----------



## DavieB (20 Mar 2019)

Picked up the wheels


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Mar 2019)

BianchiVirgin said:


> A couple of Conti tubes that are heavily discounted at the mo in Halfords



Don't forget to check the valves before you try to inflate them.


----------



## Denis99 (21 Mar 2019)

Bit of XTR bling. Also some stand off hex spacers to mount the mudguards












and make them look better.


----------



## Mrs M (25 Mar 2019)

Ordered a Carradice saddle bag for the Pashley.
More carrying capacity than the teeny tiny one I have at the moment 
Roll on the summer outings!


----------



## Johnno260 (29 Mar 2019)

Bonus was in Garmin Edge 820 for £125 thank you very much.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Mar 2019)

I bought this solar powered headlight.


----------



## Nebulous (30 Mar 2019)

After a beer I 'accidentally' bought a new set of Hunt wheels with a dynamo hub. Now I'm waiting impatiently for them to arrive.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Mar 2019)

Nebulous said:


> After a beer I 'accidentally' bought a new set of Hunt wheels with a dynamo hub. Now I'm waiting impatiently for them to arrive.


You will like them. Mine are excellent.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2019)

Does buying another bike to keep your bike company count?


----------



## DCBassman (31 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Does buying another bike to keep your bike company count?


Oh yea, oh yea! All hail N+1!
But pics required, of course!


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Oh yea, oh yea! All hail N+1!
> But pics required, of course!



Here you go


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2019)

I bought metric taps and dies, a whole new set. I may have to get a bigger one for the fork tube threads. Or make one.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (1 Apr 2019)

Bought ages ago but saddle bag finally arrived on a slow boat from China

Not sure it's big enough


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Apr 2019)

Pipe lagging


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

A Charge Ladle saddle and a pedal spanner / crank extractor combo tool.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 460138



Rear rack is at a jaunty angle


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Rear rack is at a jaunty angle



Yes, it has been pointed out already. More than once. 

That's on the list for future fettling.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Apr 2019)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Bought ages ago but saddle bag finally arrived on a slow boat from China
> 
> Not sure it's big enough
> 
> View attachment 460433



Is that a wind sail on the back?


----------



## mjr (5 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Is that a wind sail on the back?


It's for carrying pipe lagging.


----------



## BSOh (5 Apr 2019)

New cassette and chain from the LBS. And a set of crivit panniers from Lidl for 9.99. No idea how long they'll last but they seem more than decent at that price.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Apr 2019)

mjr said:


> It's for carrying pipe lagging.



Very good. The pipe lagging is actually for an extension bar setup that matches PBP rules. Takes up less space than arm rests but gives good support to arms.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2019)

New brake pads for the Allez. Not fitted them yet, I think the existing ones are good for a few more miles yet


----------



## pedalspinner2019 (6 Apr 2019)

Lanzecki said:


> 4 new bottle cage bolts, a new seat post clamp. A jacket (Altura) and a bottle cage. €88 later... And I only wanted the cage bolts.


New to this site. Tomorrow picking up my new Giant Liv Tempt3 bike. Survived a heart attack exactly a month ago. This is my third bike I will own.


----------



## pedalspinner2019 (6 Apr 2019)

Oops I believe I am the new member pedalspinner2019


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2019)

Bought some downtube levers for the Falcon, just Suntour for the present time.


----------



## jowwy (7 Apr 2019)

Whilst sat looking at this 







I have ordered a new set of suspension forks, rear rack, rack bag, baggy shorts and a new Jersey. The mrs hasn’t got a clue and she’s sitting next to me reading her book lol


----------



## roadrash (7 Apr 2019)

A new slim saddle pack , I have a black one somewhere but cant find it so have been using a blue but on a black and green bike it was bugging me , no doubt I will find my black one now I have bought another.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> A new slim saddle pack , I have a black one somewhere but cant find it so have been using a blue but on a black and green bike it was bugging me , no doubt I will find my black one now I have bought another.



Shouldn't this be in the "things you've bought twice" thread?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Apr 2019)

Yesterday, bought some size 1 Northwave MTB shoes for my daughter (second hand) then popped to Halford's a picked up some SM-SH56 cleats.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2019)

Some new bar tape


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Apr 2019)

Fitted an out front stem mount for the Garmin, like this but in black.,



Trouble is the 13mm spacers are made from some form of plastic, so when you tighten the stem bolts the spacer just gets crushed and it won't tighten enough to be safe  Or at least if you get it to a stage that feels OK the mount is lying funny because of the spacers or so mangled.

Had to take it back off to have a safe ride, but for what it cost I'll keep it and find an alternative spacer in stainless so I can safely refit it.


----------



## vickster (7 Apr 2019)

I've just finally ordered some Ortlieb Bike Packer Plus panniers. Quite extravagant but they should do what I want and last a lifetime!


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Apr 2019)

Absolute Black oval sub-compact (48-32) chainrings.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (7 Apr 2019)

Lidl have got cycling stuff on promotion this week, so I pushed out the boat and bought a £10 pair of Crivit pannier bags and a £4 pair of cycling gloves. Their track pumps are cheap as chips but I've already got one that's still going strong.


----------



## rugby bloke (11 Apr 2019)

2 new pairs of Shutt Velo bib shorts ready for the Spain trip. Bought my first pair last year and I am a convert.


----------



## tom73 (11 Apr 2019)

Bit of a bumper few days New track pump, New set of Wahoo sensors a present from Mrs for my N+1 , new set of tyres and tubes for said N+1
pair of castelli longs (on offer) size small and they fit result


----------



## razabbs (12 Apr 2019)

New set of legwear today; the previous shorts i bought were mountain bike shorts(only ones decathlon had in and I needed some quickly) I've bought some bib tights this time to see how they are  Decathlon's selection seems to have gone down-hill over the last few years IMO


----------



## Tom B (13 Apr 2019)

It's been one of those weeks


New gear cables x2
New cable guide
Nail varnish (dropped the other)
New cable mount as for some reason the old one had gone sloppy
Innertubes .

Oh and some t**t stole my garmin 520 from work and I work somewhere that really shouldn't happen. So now shopping for a new garmin / garmin alike.


----------



## jowwy (13 Apr 2019)

2x sleeveless base layers ready for spring/summer morning commutes

Also liking the jerseys available from wolfride on eBay......more relaxed and no rear pockets which I like


----------



## CXRAndy (13 Apr 2019)

Dicta 16t freewheel


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Apr 2019)

Some new gear cables for the Giant.
Which have restored it's previously excellent crisp and reliable gear changing, so all is good in the world.


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Apr 2019)

Dura-Ace 12-28 cassette.


----------



## nagden (15 Apr 2019)

A 52/40 chainring for my old Motobecane Supersport off of Ebay. It was fitted with a 50/46 and I was finding the hils a bit of a struggle.


----------



## razabbs (16 Apr 2019)

A phone mount for the stem as I use Strava on my phone to record rides/for routes etc. I'll look into getting a Garmin at some point but no need as of yet. Also picked up two water bottles; not sure where my previous ones have gone


----------



## Vantage (16 Apr 2019)

An Oxford rear rack. With lower rails. Which doesn't sit at a silly height above the rear wheel. 
And it's SILVER! YES!


----------



## DCBassman (16 Apr 2019)

A Lidl Crivit track pump. At £5.99, it seems much better than the £10 plastic Tesco one I've been using.


----------



## wilko (16 Apr 2019)

A Cateye Velo wireless computer.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2019)

This. I’m not sure if it will be comfy or not, but it looks nice. I hope I have better luck with the delivery of this as well. I bought some ksyrium tubless wheels, and a pair of GP5000 tubeless tyres yesterday, and the order was split, and the tyres haven’t shown up. I hope this works better.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Apr 2019)

A 12-27 Miche cassette as a spare (ttps://www.wiggle.co.uk/miche-light-primato-11x-1630-shimano/). Added a pair of Koolstop brake pads to the basket, spent a couple of minutes creating a junk Gmail account and got both for £41 thanks to the 'new customer' discount!


----------



## florencethnurse (17 Apr 2019)

Hello
My cat eye wireless bike computer thingy arrived today with my new hip lock d lock am waiting for my cube shoes e bay bargain and chuffed to bits cos I found a fatlassattheback cycling jacket on eBay in my size so just waiting for that to arrive


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Apr 2019)

I’ll get round to fitting them at the weekend.


----------



## DCLane (17 Apr 2019)

A 26 x 1 1/4" inner tube. Which should explain itself ...


----------



## derrick (17 Apr 2019)

Just oedered one of these. https://www.probikekit.co.uk/bicycl...euTWpHHUSiWAGfzeM2TPXpjg=&sendTime=1555531408


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2019)

A bar bag, set of tyre levers, 9 speed chain, 9 speed quick links, mitts and arm warmers...

New bike needs new toys, right?


----------



## DCBassman (18 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> A bar bag, set of tyre levers, 9 speed chain, 9 speed quick links, mitts and arm warmers...
> 
> New bike needs new toys, right?


Not even a debatable point! What else you gonna get?


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Not even a debatable point! What else you gonna get?





Still a bit of a shopping list: rear light, multi-tool, frame-mounted mini-pump, bottle cage that fits my bottles, puncture repair kit, pannier bags...


----------



## DCBassman (18 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Still a bit of a shopping list: rear light, multi-tool, frame-mounted mini-pump, bottle cage that fits my bottles, puncture repair kit, pannier bags...


That;s more like it!


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> That;s more like it!


----------



## Garry A (19 Apr 2019)

A pair of Rubino Pro tyres. At £9.99 each from CR I'll give them a try.


----------



## tom73 (20 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> Just oedered one of these. https://www.probikekit.co.uk/bicycle-tyre-tubular-accessories/vittoria-zip-case-bottle-cage-tool-bag/11435986.html?utm_source=ecrm-order-confirmation&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=ecrm-order-confirmation&affil=thgemail&ecrmcid=EwNnBxM9jGKOvP10klg3ya84e5m7V0WJ&shae=+rbkG+kBKg57cKh0+R8euTWpHHUSiWAGfzeM2TPXpjg=&sendTime=1555531408



Have had the same one for a while now. Good quality all round surprising what you can fit in them.


----------



## Nebulous (21 Apr 2019)

A pair of brake discs, a shimano bleed kit, a litre of mineral oil, two sets of brake pads and a tyre. I'm within budget on my self-imposed bike expenditure, as long as I don't spend any more until July 2021.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2019)

Had a bit of bike-related retail therapy today.

Have bought a pocket rocket pump and a hexus x multitool (both topeak), while Decathlon yielded a 750ml bidon and a pannier bag.

Still a few gubbins needed to finish kitting up the Chartres, but hey...


----------



## Threevok (24 Apr 2019)

A Hope DH long sleeve jersey - to replace the Shift one I bought from Bike Dock in 2007 which is now more scag than stitch


----------



## rivers (25 Apr 2019)

My Elemnt Bolt arrived this morning. Sadly, I did not cycle to work today, so I can't use it until tomorrow.


----------



## johnblack (25 Apr 2019)

SRAM NX 12spd chain, completely mangled the last one


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Apr 2019)

Bought this yesterday:







£15 + £20 delivery.


----------



## tom73 (25 Apr 2019)

£15 nice one never seem find them.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Apr 2019)

tom73 said:


> £15 nice one never seem find them.


Yeah, it was on Ebay. I bought it on Monday and got it in 2 days. I've been stripping it down this morning (in between posting on here).


----------



## DCLane (25 Apr 2019)

An expensive day: bought this 2013/4 Argon so my 14yo and myself both have TT bikes. This is for him so I can get my Principia back:







Needs a bit of work, probably a service and a couple of other bits doing. We don't need the wheels so they'll be going on sale to help cover the cost.

Once tidied up it'll get the rear disc and deep section from the Principia and prepped for TT use. Principia'll get a different wheelset (tri-spoke).


----------



## Vantage (26 Apr 2019)

I'm giving the bike a full strip and rebuild in a couple weeks for its one year birthday soooooo I splashed out a bit in preparation. 
On order are brake & gear cables in white, a new headset in silver, new stem and handlebar in silver and some proper leather bar tape in honey to match my saddle.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Apr 2019)

Not strictly for the bike, but for the bike tools and smaller parts stoarage a Halfords tool chest




And still got the BC discount!


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Apr 2019)

All stripped down now and no nasty surprises other than bent forks (which will be replaced). The alloy mudguards were bent up but were soon straightened out. verything else looks ok, so its now time to give it a good clean and replace bb bearings - its a little but 'crunchy' at the moment. I may actually change it for the one I took off the Claud Butler I bought recently.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Apr 2019)

tom73 said:


> £15 nice one never seem find them.



Loads of cheap stuff out there if you keep your eyes open and don't get suckered in to bidding wars. I've currently got a £4 donor MTB with decent 26" alloy wheels to collect for breaking. Also got my eye on a full 531 job that's poorly described.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Not strictly for the bike, but for the bike tools and smaller parts stoarage a Halfords tool chest
> View attachment 464282
> 
> And still got the BC discount!


Just ordered one myself!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Apr 2019)

Lidl have got some half decent bargain tools on offer ATM. I passed up the opportunity to get a full-size 9" angle grinder for £35 (as those big ones can have a vicious kick to them) but got some sockets and a pair of German, not Chinese, bolt cutters for £7.99 apiece. Also got an assortment box of jubilee clips for £2.99, as I need to secure a bottle cage to a frame with no bosses brazed into it. And I only actually went in there for a few items of food shopping, and still managed to forget to get some of those! There were a load of other blokes in the shop with a basket full of DIY & garden tools - but hardly any food!


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Apr 2019)

One of these




for one of these




Thats just the start


----------



## vickster (28 Apr 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I passed up the opportunity to get a full-size 9" angle grinder for £35 (as those big ones can have a vicious kick to them) but got some sockets and a pair of German, not Chinese, bolt cutters for £7.99 apiece.


Are you actually a bike thief as you never reveal your occupation ?


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> One of these
> View attachment 464287
> 
> for one of these
> ...


I DO like that purple colour... very much!


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2019)

An inner tube (26" x 1", presta valve) and a pack of self-adhesive patches.


----------



## Borderman (29 Apr 2019)

A bike frame bag, a new helmet and a couple of presta valve inner tubes. Still need to get mudguards,new pedals and some new footwear but that's another purchase. The cost just keeps rising!


----------



## BSOh (29 Apr 2019)

Mudguards for the bike and new polaris undershorts for moi.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2019)

A rack bag and a rear light.


----------



## contadino (1 May 2019)

Quad lock & universal phone bit thingy.

Nearly pulled the trigger on a rixen and kaul klickfit bracket but thought I'd wait until the bike arrives to check the handlebar diameter.

Sustrans Lon Cambria map


----------



## BianchiVirgin (1 May 2019)

A 105 chainset for the Bianchi to replace the godawful FSA Gossamer thingy that was fitted to it. Also a Wheels Manufacturing BB for it too. The BB is FSA as well and has a grumbling bearing in it. Cranks are different diameters.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I can't wait to get a puncture!"


----------



## Bhitucyclist (4 May 2019)

New tyres !


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2019)

Yesterday: an altura jersey, some of those natty reflector things you fit to spokes, longer laces for my MTB shoes and a small compass to put in the bar bag of the Chartres.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 May 2019)

A 32t oval chainring for my Specialized Epic, it had a round 30 as standard so ill see if i notice any difference.
I needed more up front as the 30 is a bit small for the flat lands


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 May 2019)

I bought some Wet and Dry lubricant the other day. Used the wet on yesterday’s ride and it seemed fine. I’ll have a closer look at the chain tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2019)

A version 2 piston for my Front Guide RS lever. Replaced the rear last year as it stuck in heat, but front was ok. I'll get it replaced now before we get any hot weather. Known fault that SRAM won't do anything about.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 May 2019)

£9 on a pair of mitts in Halfords.

The pair I put somewhere safe at the end of last summer will probably turn up now.


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 May 2019)

3.99 on a pair of mitts in ALDI


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 May 2019)

Two cans of GT85 from Aldi for £2 each.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 May 2019)

Ordered a set of Hunt xc weels for my Epic. £329 and they come with spares, spokes and valves. Bargain
They get 10/10 in reviews and at a good price, and they look great too.. Might change the H... 
I wanted carbon but there just too much for a care worker salary..

Week 3 May delivery... I think i can just about wait that long.. Just


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 May 2019)

Mitts from Aldi, Muc off wet / dry lube. 
My wife made an impulse purchase of the Aldi bike helmet and is very pleased with it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bought a Sell SMP Trk for my Brompton. I love the saddle on my proper bike. Now to see if it works on the clown version.



That's the one my wife switched to. She has one on her Roberts touring/ shopping bike. She persevered with the stock Brompton saddle for a while and said it was perfectly OK, but now has the TRK on her Brommie.
( her Brommie has been named " Badger" because it's Cream)


----------



## Justinitus (11 May 2019)

Went to the shop to collect the rear wheel for the mtb and ended up ordering it a new stablemate, that will replace the Specialized Diverge. 

Then had to buy the wife a new jumper and some Mac lipsticks to calm her down. 

Slightly


----------



## DCBassman (11 May 2019)

Justinitus said:


> ...to calm her down.
> 
> Slightly


Doubtless a masterly understatement!


----------



## TigerT (11 May 2019)

Some 8nm Carbon blades for my Look Keo Pedals as I was struggling to get my right foot out of the right side with the standard ones. Also some small lights for commuting, just to make me a bit more visible.


----------



## Johnno260 (11 May 2019)

Thule 943 tow bar carrier. 

Old dumb plum here hacksawed part of the rear bumper to get access to the 7 pin plug, to then realise it’s on a pivot and rotates down.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 May 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> £9 on a pair of mitts in Halfords.
> 
> The pair I put somewhere safe at the end of last summer will probably turn up now.


Would you friggin' believe it?

Got a pair of socks out of the cycle gear cupboard today and stuck to one of them by the Velcro straps were the mitts I'd turned the house upside down trying to find


----------



## Zipp2001 (13 May 2019)

Well I picked up a new pair of slippers that attach to the bike.


----------



## tom73 (15 May 2019)

Just won new and mint Castelli Perfetto Convertible great eBay find £40


----------



## Biff600 (15 May 2019)

Not for the bike, for MEEEEE !!!!

My old cycling helmet lining is past it, and the company have stopped making linings for that particular lid.

So I've bought a new hat, it was a choice between a Kask Mojito or a Catlike Whisper..............and the Catlike should be with me by the weekend.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 May 2019)

Emergency BB purchased as the installed one was making death throes ahead of my 400km Audax this weekend. New BB now installed and successful test ride.


----------



## contadino (15 May 2019)

Another handlebar bag. Well, you can never have too many, can you?


----------



## C R (17 May 2019)

For me, but to use on the bike, my first set of padded shorts. I needed new shorts, so decided to try getting some mtb shorts with padded underpants. Judging by what I read here, I have been extremely lucky, as I haven't had any problems with my undercarriage despite never having used any padded shorts, however, having tried the padding for the first time today I can understand why they are so popular, it is like sitting on a cloud.


----------



## postman (17 May 2019)

Does Dog Oil and hydration tablets count.Also waiting for Mrs P to come downstairs to buy off Ebay some Sports Fuel as mentioned on this wonderful helpful informative cycling site.


----------



## Justinitus (17 May 2019)

Ordered some Crank Brothers Stamp 1 flat pedals in very unadventurous black, ready for the new bike - which is a lovely burnt orange. I like grey pedals but no one makes decent grey composite pedals now.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (18 May 2019)

A nice new gold bling KMC 11 speed chain. Duly fitted and ready for action in the morning.


----------



## Jenkins (18 May 2019)

A pair of 32mm GP 4 Season tyres just in case, as my Vittoria Voyager Hypers are starting to get a bit worn and are no longer available in that size.


----------



## Biff600 (19 May 2019)

Well the Catlike helmet arrived on Thursday, and more or less went straight back. What an uncomfortable helmet !!
So I ordered, the Kask and that arrived yesterday. So much better quality....................and it matches the bike !!! And only £59 from Wiggle !!!


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2019)

Green bar tape bought for the bike today
..


----------



## jowwy (20 May 2019)

Biff600 said:


> Well the Catlike helmet arrived on Thursday, and more or less went straight back. What an uncomfortable helmet !!
> So I ordered, the Kask and that arrived yesterday. So much better quality....................and it matches the bike !!! And only £59 from Wiggle !!!
> View attachment 467072


i have two of those helmets...best there is by far


----------



## contadino (20 May 2019)

31.8mm adapter for Rixen & Kaul handlebar mount, cos what use is a new handlebar bag sat on a shelf indoors?


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> Green bar tape bought for the bike today
> ..


Mega like. 

I've got that colour on my old Dawes. People often compliment me on it. They jokingly say things like "have you been sick on your handlebars?". I laugh, because I know they're just kidding around and are jealous really.


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2019)

I like it , that's all that matters to me


----------



## derrick (20 May 2019)

Ordered a new jersey for me. Does that count?


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> I like it , that's all that matters to me



It'll look great


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Mega like.
> 
> I've got that colour on my old Dawes. People often compliment me on it. They jokingly say things like "have you been sick on your handlebars?". I laugh, because I know they're just kidding around and are jealous really.


…. hate to say it, but I don't think they ARE joking


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2019)

I wouldn't care if they was joking or not


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2019)

anyway its blatantly obvious you haven't been sick on the handlebars , there are no carrots present


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 May 2019)

Orange chainwheel spider for my Orange / Black Brompton

EDIT: 
`I purchased it from Brommiemods, a UK based business who took over from Tiller Cycles.
Really helpful people and I'm sorely tempted to get some matching mudguards!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2019)

Thinking of ordering one of these, as a long-sleeve/full-zip

Only decision is;
Black , or White??

https://www.thecyclejersey.com/mint-sauce-jersey1.html


If anybody's wondering; This Is Why


----------



## steveindenmark (21 May 2019)

A couple of things. 

My only Park Tool






Marino socks for TCR or wearing on the Brompton






A new Gore rain jacet which is supposed to be the bees knees


----------



## tom73 (23 May 2019)

10L GARDOM Waterproof Saddle Bag. Should be ok for longer rides out and try out a few over night trips. 
Before longer bike packing trips and need for better kit.


----------



## netman (23 May 2019)

Lovely Carradice Junior on it's way...


----------



## Vantage (25 May 2019)

These......for the finishing touch


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2019)

Not so much for the bikes, but for me while I'm riding them. Two of these (sports bras):

https://www.sportsdirect.com/lonsdale-crop-top-ladies-423195?colcode=42319501


----------



## Zanelad (28 May 2019)

A new pair of Planet X bib shorts. I find them much better than just shorts. The Planet X ones are comfy and at a little under £30, good value for money.


----------



## DCBassman (30 May 2019)

A pair of Shimano QR skewers, from Bike Discount in Germany. I ordered alloy skewers, but what, in reality, does this mean? The ones that have arrived have steel shafts, and the only alloy bit seems to be the lever...
Edit: @Heltor Chasca , you're knowledgeable about Shimano skewers, IIRC?


----------



## steve30 (31 May 2019)

netman said:


> Lovely Carradice Junior on it's way...
> ..snip..



Nice. I've had a Carradice bag for some years now and I love it.

I bought a new gear cable from Wilkinson's yesterday to replace one that I ordered online which hasn't arrived yet, which I purchased to replace one that snapped in the gear lever.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jun 2019)

A _Pannier rack_


For SWMBO's new bike!
Mudguards are a sticking point though, at the moment
(pick up tomorrow afternoon)


It's not the bike I wanted to get her, but it's a fair 2nd choice


----------



## derrick (4 Jun 2019)

Bought a new pair of soes to match my top.


----------



## Vantage (5 Jun 2019)

derrick said:


> Bought a new pair of soes to match my top.
> View attachment 469337


----------



## DCBassman (5 Jun 2019)

Spare tube, and a pair of ergo-type grips. If they work out, I may spend a slice more and get real Ergons.


----------



## Zanelad (8 Jun 2019)

A pair of these and some cleats. Getting ready for commuting in the colder weather.


----------



## bluezelos (8 Jun 2019)

Just punted these to replace my Boardman Hybrid pedals as I have 2 pairs of shoes now, both with spd cleats, one pair recessed, one pair race shoes.


----------



## Vantage (9 Jun 2019)

These...mmmmm...


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2019)

A shirt sleeved jersey (wishful thinking in this weather!), a long sleeved thermal jersey (went up a size so it can double up as a jacket) and a pair of MTB shorts with removable padded undershorts.


----------



## kellis (15 Jun 2019)

just bought a 12/30 ultegra cassette and chain from crc so hope to get up the bigger hills im Gateshead Tyne & Wear


----------



## Vantage (17 Jun 2019)

A shiny new chain. 
Set of rechargeable lights for mini V's bike. 
A quick link remover tool thingybob coz I'm sick of hammering them loose with a screwdriver.
A shiny new bell as mini V nicked mine.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jun 2019)

Topeak saddle pack bag, the quick release clip on ones that dont swing around like nads


----------



## tom73 (17 Jun 2019)

New chain for the London Rd


----------



## Johnno260 (17 Jun 2019)

Crankbrothers multitool, Kryptonite D-lock and chain, Thule lock knobs for carrier.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2019)

Not ordered yet, but going to buy a pair of these Duranos to put in storage for my CGR, in a '28'
https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Schwalbe-Durano-Plus-SmartGuard-700c-Road-Tyre_51824.htm
_
Senior Managements _Boardman has a pair of Schwalbe (_Citizen_ - whatever they are?? - look like the Marathon tread) with reflective banding, it's very effective

Mudguards added, since this picture


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jun 2019)

A pair of headset spanners.
It's a tool you don't need much these days, but I still have a few bikes with threaded headsets.
Now I've paid for them the old ones will turn up, obviously!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2019)

New set of brake and gear cables and some bar tape.
Got a weeks holiday next week so am going to strip the commuter bike down and give it a right old going over.


----------



## tom73 (18 Jun 2019)

Just arrived before I walked out the door. A pair off Giro cylinder off rd shoes fit just right too


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> A shirt sleeved jersey (wishful thinking in this weather!), a long sleeved thermal jersey (went up a size so it can double up as a jacket) and a pair of MTB shorts with removable padded undershorts.



These arrived this morning. The jerseys are fine, but the shorts have to go back as they're like a circus tent. And the reviews all said that the shorts come up a bit on the small side...


----------



## booze and cake (18 Jun 2019)

A pair of Vittoria G+ tyres, and another impulse ebay purchase of a pair of wheels with Campagnolo Chorus hubs and Mavic Open Pro rims. 

I may need therapy to cure the bike wheel accumulation, I clearly have too many, evidenced by the fact I can't remember off-hand how many I actually have.


----------



## booze and cake (18 Jun 2019)

I just went to check, oh dear, 15 pairs of fully working road wheels and 1 pair for spares/repair, and 1 pair of MTB wheels. I don't even have a shed so they are all dotted around the house


----------



## Vantage (19 Jun 2019)




----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

booze and cake said:


> I just went to check, oh dear, 15 pairs of fully working road wheels and 1 pair for spares/repair, and 1 pair of MTB wheels. I don't even have a shed so they are all dotted around the house


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2019)

My old cycling shoes are literally falling apart. I have reglued them 3 or 4 times but the interval between repairs has fallen from every 5 or 6 rides to every 1 or 2 now. The straps are not going to last much longer and the metal loops they pass through are breaking - I have replaced 2 broken loops with loops of cable tie.

So, it was time to buy new shoes. I'm skint so they had to be cheap but I didn't want to risk some unknown Chinese brand on eBay. I have had problems with Shimano shoes being way too tight but I have taken a chance and ordered a bargain pair I found at Chain Reaction Cycles - THESE. To be on the safe side I have gone up 2 shoes sizes, on the grounds that the last pair were too tight, 1 size above my usual.

I'll report back when they arrive in a few days time.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Jun 2019)

Lovely Carradice Bagman support for my fixie and Nelson Longflap saddlebag.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jun 2019)

Red socks and an Italian silk red/black tie to match my Brompton


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jun 2019)

Arrived yesterday, two new road helmets - one for me in black, and one for my son is bright green. Very pleased.


----------



## CXRAndy (20 Jun 2019)

52v 13.5 Amp Shark battery


----------



## newts (20 Jun 2019)

Cone spanners, my balls had been rattling around causing a bit of wobble when riding the former best bike. Stilsons & pliers just don't cut the mustard to get things spinning freely.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jun 2019)

5 years with 105 pedals so time to now match the groupset





Cleats are sh*gged so there's the quid pro quo. The new Ultegras should see me through to my dotage.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jun 2019)

Carbon layback seatpost


----------



## DCLane (21 Jun 2019)

Neither Halfords nor Dewsbury's LBS stock straddle cables any more - the L-shaped ones - and I needed 2.

So to have some for stock 8 are on their way via eBay. They may be 'old tech' but if there's a shortage I need some spares.

And having started the process of upgrading the shifters from Gripshift I've found the front and rear derailleurs need replacing as well. OK, so it's used in all weathers and the rear is 23 years old, but still ...


----------



## flatflr (21 Jun 2019)

Just bought a Genesis Croix de Fer frame for a build. Going to use a Sram 1x groupset that arrived in the post today from @Alex1982 .
Next buy will be the wheels.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> My old cycling shoes are literally falling apart. I have reglued them 3 or 4 times but the interval between repairs has fallen from every 5 or 6 rides to every 1 or 2 now. The straps are not going to last much longer and the metal loops they pass through are breaking - I have replaced 2 broken loops with loops of cable tie.
> 
> So, it was time to buy new shoes. I'm skint so they had to be cheap but I didn't want to risk some unknown Chinese brand on eBay. I have had problems with Shimano shoes being way too tight but I have taken a chance and ordered a bargain pair I found at Chain Reaction Cycles - THESE. To be on the safe side I have gone up 2 shoes sizes, on the grounds that the last pair were too tight, 1 size above my usual.
> 
> I'll report back when they arrive in a few days time.


The shoes came in 2 days, which is pretty quick for free delivery!

I bought the grey/blue type because they were £15.50 cheaper than the black/white ones. The grey will probably look tatty once I have got a few oil or mud stains on the shoes, but I can't afford to spend the extra cash just to get better-looking shoes.

My old shoes were light - 375 g per shoe, cleats included. At 465 g per shoe, the new ones are 90 g heavier. Surprisingly, I can feel the difference in weight when pedalling but it is no big deal. The plus side is that the soles on the new shoes are stiffer. I used to suffer the 'SPD hot spot' problem with the old shoes when they flexed under the effort of tackling steep climbs. No such problem now.

My feet are UK size 10, are quite wide, and I have a high instep. I know from past experience with Shimano shoes that they are too narrow for my feet if I choose my normal size (EU 44-45) or even 1 size bigger so I went for a 47 this time. The shoes are definitely longer than they need to be (I can slide a finger down between my heel and the heel of the shoe) but the width and height of the shoes are perfect. I can minimise movement of my feet in the shoes by careful adjustment of the straps. I don't think the excess shoe length will be a problem but if I experience rubbing at the heel I will buy/make some heel pads to take up the slack.

One subtle potential problem that I noticed is that the right cleat feels slightly too far forward. I have both cleats as far back as they will go so I can't just move the cleat to a new position. It looks to me that there is a difference of about 2 mm between the mounting plate positions on the 2 shoes.

I am doing a fairly tough 100 mile ride tomorrow so that will tell me if the shoes are ok the way that they are. I'll add heel pads later if I need to. If the cleat position turns out to be a problem then I will file the mounting slots on the right side shoe to allow a few extra mm of setback.

*PS I actually rode 103 miles in the shoes that day. Some of the slack was taken up as my feet swelled up slightly through the day. The fit felt okay for me - no discomfort from it, and it was nice not having the feeling that my toes were being squashed. One thing though - it was quite a warm day and I noticed my feet getting a bit sweaty because the shoes are not as well ventilated as my old pair. The new shoes will probably be more comfortable in chilly or wet conditions than the old ones.*


Summary: Bargain SPD shoes - buy while stocks last! Unless you have tried Shimano shoes before and know what size you need, I suggest going up 1 size, even 1.5 to 2 sizes if you have chunky feet (but be prepared to add heel pads if needed)!


----------



## crossfire (21 Jun 2019)

DCLane said:


> Neither Halfords nor Dewsbury's LBS stock straddle cables any more - the L-shaped ones -[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi I got mine from Decathlon £3.99 ref 8158438, for my Scott Timber, fancy ones with allen key to lock them to cable, shame I am in the process of converting it to V brakes


----------



## Johnno260 (21 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I am doing a fairly tough 100 mile ride tomorrow so that will tell me if the shoes are ok the way that they are. I'll add heel pads later if I need to. If the cleat position turns out to be a problem then I will file the mounting slots on the right side shoe to allow a few extra mm of setback.



take an allen key to adjust the cleats if you get any knee pain on your century ride


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> take an allen key to adjust the cleats if you get any knee pain on your century ride


That's good advice - As a novice, I made the mistake of doing a long ride with cleats set to the wrong angle, no tools to adjust them, and _DID _end up with knee pain. I always carry a multitool these days so I can make adjustments out on the road.

On my test ride last night I found that the R cleat was slightly twisted round. I adjusted that and it feels ok now, just a smidge forward of where I would like it. Actually, because I have spare length in the shoes, I may be able to loosen the straps on the R shoe slightly to allow my foot to move forward enough to sort that out, without my foot moving in the shoe and my heel rubbing.

The reason I have been going on about Shimano shoe sizing is because I bought a pair my nominal size once and went straight out on a ride in them. They squeezed my feet horribly and I suffered discomfort for over a month after that. (I sold those shoes!) I bought a pair a size bigger but they still squeezed my feet. (I gave those shoes to my cousin.) Ideally, I probably need a Shimano size 46-1/2 to 46-3/4 but Chain Reaction Cycles were not selling half sizes.


----------



## Johnno260 (21 Jun 2019)

Shimano sizing is on the small side I found, I have some and I think they’re a size larger than my usual shoe size.

Specialized do some good shoes and they have a good range of inserts to help.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> Shimano sizing is on the small side I found, I have some and I think they’re a size larger than my usual shoe size.
> 
> Specialized do some good shoes and they have a good range of inserts to help.


Yes, but funds are limited and these were a bargain price - £32!


----------



## Johnno260 (21 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, but funds are limited and these were a bargain price - £32!



ah ok well watch Evans I got my shoes dirt cheap as ex demo


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> ah ok well watch Evans I got my shoes dirt cheap as ex demo


I was spending too much time searching for bargains, and not enough time riding! 

Also... my old shoes were in danger of falling apart mid-ride so it was getting critical.

Hopefully, by the time I need to buy another pair I will be able to afford _NOT _to have to bargain hunt!


----------



## alicat (21 Jun 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> take an allen key to adjust the cleats if you get any knee pain on your century ride



Yes, it is. I have a permanent knee injury from just one ride with the cleat slightly wrong.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jun 2019)

Some cake for tomorrow's ride


----------



## Vantage (21 Jun 2019)

A pair of decathlon bib shorts. Too big. 
A pair of decathlon baggy cycling shorts. Too big. 


Swapping them tomorrow.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Jun 2019)

I always prefer to make than buy. In 2 minutes I made a bar out of wood to take my gps and phone on the Brompton. Works a treat.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> A pair of decathlon bib shorts. Too big.
> A pair of decathlon baggy cycling shorts. Too big.
> 
> 
> Swapping them tomorrow.



Decathlon stuff is good, but their sizing tends to be a bit of a lottery.  Most of my trips there seem to involve trying stuff on. But once you've worked out your size for that particular item (they're not even consistent across their various ranges), only then can you buy online or take off the shelf without worrying if it's going to fit.


----------



## Vantage (22 Jun 2019)

I discovered that some time ago when I bought 3 pairs of tights/leggings.
1 pair of bib type in a medium and 2 normal in medium. The bib ones had much shorter legs.
The current baggy shorts are a medium and the lycra ones are short and both have the same fit. 
The pad in the lycra shorts is wide enough to cover an elephants arse but the legs are tight enough to make an anorexic stick insect struggle to get into them. Hopefully they'll loosen in time.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> I discovered that some time ago when I bought 3 pairs of tights/leggings.
> 1 pair of bib type in a medium and 2 normal in medium. The bib ones had much shorter legs.
> The current baggy shorts are a medium and the lycra ones are short and both have the same fit.
> The pad in the lycra shorts is wide enough to cover an elephants arse but the legs are tight enough to make an anorexic stick insect struggle to get into them. Hopefully they'll loosen in time.



Mmmm, well I need a small in t-shirts, a medium in cycling jerseys, small in cycling shorts but large in tights and a 40 in walking trousers. So it's all over the shop - literally.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jun 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> View attachment 471848
> I always prefer to make than buy. In 2 minutes I made a bar out of wood to take my gps and phone on the Brompton. Works a treat.


What is that excellent building?


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Jun 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> What is that excellent building?


It is our local church in Sonder Vilstrup, Denmark.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2019)

Bought some used things to build up a bent Raleigh touring frame I intend to unbend. Bars, with bar end shifters, disc brakes, wheels with discs, levers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2019)

Need a seat post and saddle, but I'll look in my voluminous library of bike parts before I worry about buying one. As with BB, cranks, and chain rings.


----------



## pjd57 (23 Jun 2019)

A pair of Schwalbe marathon + for my CX.
Opted for 32mm instead of 35's that were on it from new.

£50 supplied and fitted, with a tweek of the gears and brakes thrown in , from the White House in Maryhill.


----------



## bluezelos (23 Jun 2019)

Out with Garmin and in with this.....(delivered on a Sunday, too!)


----------



## bluezelos (24 Jun 2019)

Just like to add this is brilliant ^^^^^^.
Couldn't get my head around the Garmin, but everything about this unit is great for what I need, been out on a couple of trips using it and immensly impressed with everything it does. I realise it's a bit trial and error with these things, but I would recommend this over a Garmin anyday.


----------



## Tom B (24 Jun 2019)

Which garmin did you have? My garmin 520 has been nicked at work and I'd like to replace it when and if funds allow. 

520 plus would be the current go to model as the updates over the 520 in terms of routing hit the spot for me. It's just the £200 I can't afford


----------



## tom73 (25 Jun 2019)

Picked up at the York Rally over the weekend a pair of M540 for the london rd. Great condition , like new and only £5


----------



## bluezelos (25 Jun 2019)

Tom B said:


> Which garmin did you have? My garmin 520 has been nicked at work and I'd like to replace it when and if funds allow.



It wasn't me!! I had the Garmin 820 Explore, ok to start with, but a bit hit and miss, not keen on the touchscreen either.


----------



## AuroraSaab (26 Jun 2019)

Bought some T400 pedals from Halfords ebay. Code PURE20 gets 20% off atm. Only got a bike at the weekend but I'm already looking for stuff for it lol.


----------



## tom73 (26 Jun 2019)

@AuroraSaab That’s how it go’s. I’ve not yet picked up my n+1 and i’m already looking for stuff.


----------



## iancity (26 Jun 2019)

Tacx flow turbo trainer (with BC discount plus work discount down to £165)
some degreaser and assorted cleaning paraphernalia
Michelin Pro 1 tyre (rear seems to have accumulated a load of cuts recently) :-(
Apple digital adaptor so can watch turbo sessions on the big screen (second hand from CEX)
Bit of an expensive day !
Oh, and now two tops from Sports pursuit (made by Kilpi, anyone heard of them?)...returns are decent of they turn out to be not so good! (cant put pictures up, apologies)
Bl00dy expensive day


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jun 2019)

More for me than the bike, but new prescrption transition lenses from RX Sport to go in my Oakley frames as the previous set have become badly scratched over the past 4 years.


----------



## Vantage (27 Jun 2019)

A few bits and bobs over the last few days... 
2 Zefal Classic bottle cages. 
DHB bib shorts. Tried them. Damn they're comfy unlike that decathlon crap. 
An Iwanson gauge to measure rim wear. 
Some alloy plate. I'm refining my rear light mount and may make a better finished bottle cage mount adapter. 
A set of metal/wood files. Handy for the DIY things above. 
An Irwin vice...as above.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2019)

Some maps from the Bay of E.

Hopefully I shan't get lost in Winchester the next time I head down that way.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> DHB bib shorts. Tried them. Damn they're comfy unlike that decathlon crap.



Shorts are like saddles.  Everyone's different.

I love Decathlon shorts and tights. And Charge Ladle saddles.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2019)

Aheadset cap Garmin mount.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2019)

Jagwire gear cables. The Boardman Pro FS has had the cables in over 3 years. Decided its time to change the rear. Worn outer thats patched with electrical tape. Still shifts fine, but its due a change. Rear gear is mostly exposed cable, and is fine.


----------



## Johnno260 (28 Jun 2019)

A Franks bike blanket, was fed up with scratches and scraps from transporting my bike on the carrier or boot.


----------



## netman (29 Jun 2019)

Small haul from Burley Cycle Jumble this morning... Cinelli Criterium bars, GB Randonneur bars (with a bag of spanners thrown in for free!), saddle bag support, CLB Sulky levers, lamp mount, Dia Compe cable clips, Brooks competition saddle... and a couple of books to read on holiday!


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jun 2019)

Looking into Deore XT used bits for my Raleigh Sojourn project. Need to straighten the frame. But I saw @biggs682 s' Koga-Miyata, which appears to have a similar frame, and the Deore XT looked pretty good on that. The Sojourn came with pretty basic Shimano derailleurs and crank on it, at least in the States. I think cranks and bottom bracket may be outboard bearings in that group, so that'll be a new one on me.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looking into Deore XT used bits for my Raleigh Sojourn project. Need to straighten the frame. But I saw @biggs682 s' Koga-Miyata, which appears to have a similar frame, and the Deore XT looked pretty good on that. The Sojourn came with pretty basic Shimano derailleurs and crank on it, at least in the States. I think cranks and bottom bracket may be outboard bearings in that group, so that'll be a new one on me.



If it works as well as it did on the Koga then you will be fine


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jun 2019)

That's rather what I'm thinking. Deore XT is always a good bet. I think the bicycle came with lower end Shimano group when it came out some years ago, and it seemed to be the main criticism beside the weight of the bicycle. Well, it's a tourer, so I'm bound to make it heavier anyway. Disc brakes will be nice, once I dial them in. There will be a lot of moving parts to this build. Literally.


----------



## Justinitus (29 Jun 2019)

New tyres for the Revolt arrived, so off I pootled to B&Q for 1 metre of 5mm tubing (well, 1.6m actually as he had no tape measure and guessed the length) to make up a tubeless inflator. Total cost £1.08! Seated the first tyre no problem - put 80psi in and woooosh...pop pop pop!! Its now too hot to do the other so I’m going to do it this evening. Beer time!


----------



## derrick (29 Jun 2019)

Bought me a new jersey today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2019)

Wound up with a Deore RD, SRAM & FD, FSA Mega Exo cranks. Enough to be able to get it all to play together, but on site substitutions may have to be made.
Taking my brother-in-law to brunch after mass today, I'll get his input on the project. He's more involved with steel on a daily basis.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2019)

Back wheel with 8 spd cassette.
Two 26" inner tubes with Presa valves
Two 26" Wheel bands
One hopefully solid kickstand (last one expired after about a decade...)


----------



## Domus (30 Jun 2019)

Wahoo Elemnt Bolt Bundle arrived today.
Set up but can't ride 'till Tuesday


----------



## gbb (1 Jul 2019)

Following this mornings puncture on my commute (thankfully just 1/2 mile away) ...a pair of Marathon Plus Refex, once found on Halfords I suddenly thought I wonder if there are any discount codes, found and applied a 15% code, £7.50 saved.
Off to pick them up after tea.

Duly picked up after some confusion finding my reservation details, I including the applied discount at Halfords although the guy on the bike side was very likeable so no problem. He was surprised there was a 15% off code on tyres but no problem he said, we will honour it.

Duly fitted and test ridden, no problems fitting either.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2019)

I have just been informed of a Schwinn Sports Tourer in my area, and have set a time to examine it.


----------



## richardfm (1 Jul 2019)

gbb said:


> Following this mornings puncture on my commute (thankfully just 1/2 mile away) ...a pair of Marathon Plus Refex, once found on Halfords I suddenly thought I wonder if there are any discount codes, found and applied a 15% code, £7.50 saved.
> Off to pick them up after tea.
> 
> Duly picked up after some confusion finding my reservation details, I including the applied discount at Halfords although the guy on the bike side was very likeable so no problem. He was surprised there was a 15% off code on tyres but no problem he said, we will honour it.
> ...


When ever you buy anything in Halfords check the price on their website. It will often be cheaper on the website than the ticket on the shelf in the store. If you show them the web price they will match it....and if you have a discount code it is then aplied


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2019)

Nowt but browsing web for some rims to build up.


----------



## gbb (1 Jul 2019)

richardfm said:


> When ever you buy anything in Halfords check the price on their website. It will often be cheaper on the website than the ticket on the shelf in the store. If you show them the web price they will match it....and if you have a discount code it is then aplied


Yep got caught like that before (just going into the shop). Henever possible, buy online, reserve, apply code if possible... bingo.


----------



## 8mph (2 Jul 2019)

I bought a nobby nic 26x2.1 tyre plus 2x inner tubes, Puncture repair kit, glueless patches for my mountain bike and a 18t single speed conversion kit, 36t alloy chainring, 26.6mm aluminium seat post, KMC chain, two packets of loose bearings, all of which should complete my Rockhopper project.


----------



## Threevok (3 Jul 2019)

8mph said:


> I bought a nobby nic 26x2.1 tyre plus 2x inner tubes, Puncture repair kit, glueless patches for my mountain bike and a 18t single speed conversion kit, 36t alloy chainring, 26.6mm aluminium seat post, KMC chain, two packets of loose bearings, all of which should complete my Rockhopper project.



Look forward to seeing that


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Jul 2019)

I've just bought some tyres, tubes and bar tape for the Carlton, more bar tape for the Raleigh, tyres for the trike and yet more tyres for my Ribble. Poundland have got 20 tubes for a pound, so I'll invest in a load of those later. I also need a set of cables for the Carlton, and Coke to de-rust the chrome plating on the rims.
Aiming to restore this, use it for a while and then sell it on.



.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jul 2019)

A pair of Michelin 27x1 1/4 tyres for my old Dawes Galaxy


----------



## derrick (3 Jul 2019)

Another jersey. Had to send the last one back as the colour did not suit me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2019)

1981 Schwinn Sports Tourer bought, not a light bicycle, but good for off road 700c as I figured it would be. Trekking bar, wide tires, low gearing all on the menu for this one. Shifting may go indexed. It will be a stunner, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2019)

Got a bright orange Specialized cycling jersey .$4 at Goodwill


----------



## rivers (3 Jul 2019)

Supacaz handlebar tape. The two tone black to green fade. Looks good on the bike


----------



## DCBassman (5 Jul 2019)

A pair of tanwall 1.95" City Jets for the Trek. It already has black ones on, these will transfer to the Claud Butler Uracco which I'm about to revamp to freehub 8-speed 11-34 for my son, who lives in Newquay, and needs all of that to get up the hills!


----------



## DCLane (5 Jul 2019)

A pair of Fulcrum 5 LG cross wheels for the Avanti winter bike via Wiggle's site on eBay. Look slightly used but should be fine for £60.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2019)

A 90mm stem for the Felt. 110mm is a bit of a stretch for my now with my duff shoulder.


----------



## DCBassman (5 Jul 2019)

5 tubes, a boittle cage, and a gear cable set for the Claud Butler mtb.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2019)

...and a set of DT Swiss wheels for the Felt. The OE wheels were ok, but required constant spoke adjustment and it was becoming tiresome. I replaced them with Fulcrums, but they've been disappointing and aren't much better in their thirst for regular spoke twiddling. So I've given in, blown the dust off my Amex card and bought some top drawer wheels. If that doesn't do it I'll get the bus.

And before anyone asks, I'll demote the Fulcrums to the Pinnacle, which doesn't get so much use these days.


----------



## Pedropete (5 Jul 2019)

Another speed sensor for my other wheelset. Got fed up with erratic speed/distance/power data from just using GPS. Now I need to get the chalk and tape out to measure the true circumference.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jul 2019)

A rim and a hub and once measured some spokes.


----------



## bluezelos (7 Jul 2019)

New micro pump for me so it fits in my jersey pocket. I have one fitted on my bike next to bottle holder, but I will be removing it when my new bottle holders arrive.


----------



## Vantage (9 Jul 2019)

A pair of 1.5" tanwall City Jets.
Ordered yesterday...delivered today.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jul 2019)

A couple of SRAM PC1130 chains as I fitted the last spare one to my Spa Elan last week.


----------



## pjd57 (11 Jul 2019)

New chain and cassette for my hybrid.
The chain snapped on Tuesday, fortunately only a mile from home


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2019)

A red anodised cassette lock ring for the Felt. I know, I'm a shmuck.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jul 2019)

Two Fulcrum Racing 6 wheels and two £11 Rubino tyres.


----------



## flatflr (12 Jul 2019)

Set of brake caliper mounting screws, the last part in my new bike built


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2019)

Last week, but...

Unpadded MTB shorts, leg warmers and two pairs of cycling socks.

It's an accepted thing to buy socks to match your jerseys, right?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Last week, but...
> 
> Unpadded MTB shorts, leg warmers and two pairs of cycling socks.
> 
> It's an accepted thing to buy socks to match your jerseys, right?


Can I ask where you bought your unpadded MTB shorts from, please? My wife its after a pair.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jul 2019)

Kryptonite 995 lock.
Not what I ordered but according to the lad in Halfords, “somebody didn’t do their job right”
Lucky for me 
My order wasn’t there so they gave me the next model up, over twice the price I paid.


----------



## CXRAndy (14 Jul 2019)

Not my bike but ive just done an ebike conversion to the wife's new bike.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Can I ask where you bought your unpadded MTB shorts from, please? My wife its after a pair.



Decathlon - but they're actually men's ones as I wanted something knee length and not too baggy, and the ladies' shorts were too short in the leg for me. 

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/am-mountain-bike-shorts-black-id_8544455.html

The small ones fit me well as I'm a size 10 below the waist. (27 waist, 38 hips)


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jul 2019)

A couple of KMC X10-93 chains for £12.99 each inc. postage.
Lookee here.....
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KMC-X10-...841760?hash=item51c542d260:g:zzoAAOSwI1lcwDkz


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Decathlon - but they're actually men's ones as I wanted something knee length and not too baggy, and the ladies' shorts were too short in the leg for me.
> 
> https://www.decathlon.co.uk/am-mountain-bike-shorts-black-id_8544455.html
> 
> The small ones fit me well as I'm a size 10 below the waist. (27 waist, 38 hips)


Thanks @Reynard I'll get on their website and have a look-see.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jul 2019)

A Mint Sauce 'Headset-Cap' for my CGR


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2019)

A blue pannier bag - so I now have a matching pair. 

Plus two pairs of seam free (running) knickers.  I'm not comfortable going commando with padded shorts and I regularly ride with unpadded shorts or trousers anyway.


----------



## Vantage (18 Jul 2019)

Umm......something very expensive ......


----------



## DCBassman (18 Jul 2019)

Vantage said:


> Umm......something very expensive ......


Tease!


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jul 2019)

A couple of new tyres - one to replace the cut tyre from yesterday & a spare just in case.


----------



## Vantage (22 Jul 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Tease!



I'm told it'll be here Wednesday


----------



## si_c (22 Jul 2019)

New frame. It arrived today. Just on the way to the bike shop to get the headset fitted.


----------



## AuroraSaab (22 Jul 2019)

Bought OH one of these. Not bad quality and great value for money. Even better if you are a Small size as they are £8. OH is 6ft and around 12st and the Large is a good fit. I'd get one for myself, but being new to cycling I want something fluorescent as I am still at the 'scared of getting knocked off the bike' stage.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Optimum-Ha...63827140&s=gateway&sprefix=optimum+men&sr=8-3

They change the prices round quite a bit though - Large was £8 last week.


----------



## DavieB (22 Jul 2019)

It’s a big list.... 

Some park tools, bottom bracket tool, cable cutters, quick link tool, 

A complete grx di2 groupset 
A brooks saddle in blue leather 
A hope bottom bracket 
A set of blue hope callipers
A pair of vittoria tereno dry tyres
Lizardskins bartape
A gold kmc chain
Sure there must be more. I’m building a bike this week


----------



## BianchiVirgin (22 Jul 2019)

A new Conti GP5000 for the rear as the old 4000 is knackered at 5000km or so.


----------



## Ubarrow (22 Jul 2019)

A tiny rucksack. I’ve been e biking for 2 years and have just bought an unpowered road bike.
On the e bike weight doesn’t matter and it’s loaded up with panniers etc but nothing is going to be bolted onto the road bike and I need somewhere to carry waterproofs and chocolate!


----------



## Vantage (24 Jul 2019)

It's arrived! 








Can't work on it till weekend though


----------



## si_c (24 Jul 2019)

Vantage said:


> It's arrived!
> 
> View attachment 476795
> 
> ...



Nice. Shame you can't play until the weekend... just think, if you got it done tonight you could ride it on the weekend....


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2019)

Kask helmet Visited the new Rutland cycles in Leicester,didn’t intend to buy anything just went in for a look round.oops bought a Kask helmet ⛑


----------



## sleuthey (24 Jul 2019)

Bought 3 Kenda 700c X 28-32 presta innertubes for £11.49 from eBay. These are to fit when I replace my randonneurs with some Kenda kwests ready for the winter. Leaving one spare.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2019)

Used stem, bars, brake levers and brake interrupter levers for the Schwinn Passage.


----------



## DCLane (27 Jul 2019)

New rear derailleur - an Acera upgrade from a Shimano TX35 - to replace the one that shattered today on my Raleigh Pioneer.


----------



## si_c (28 Jul 2019)

Mudguards for the new Kinesis frame. I've gone with the Fend-Off guards from Kinesis - it was a choice between those or some SKS chromoplastics. Ended up going for the kinesis ones as they are designed to work with the frame and they will fit up to a 32c tyre allegedly. We'll see.

Plus I managed to order some online for less than the comparable SKS ones. Should be here some time this week..


----------



## DCBassman (28 Jul 2019)

A pair of lightly used 1.5" Schwalbe City Jets, black, for £1...


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Jul 2019)

DCBassman said:


> A pair of lightly used 1.5" Schwalbe City Jets, black, for £1...



So you're adopting my "run them on a shoestring" approach to cycling then..... Actually, you've outdone me, because I had to pay the extravagant sum of £4 for a pair of lightly used 26" x 2.0" Schwalbes a few months ago.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Jul 2019)

Just my usual tour of the local recycling centre! Am happy to buy new bits as well, but opportunities like that are firmly grasped!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Jul 2019)

Turning down a true bargain is tantamount to burning your own cash. I never pay the full £1 in the pound for anything I can get for a few pennies in the pound. Secondhand steel bikes & misc cycling stuff can be outstandingly good buys.


----------



## AuroraSaab (28 Jul 2019)

Got a nice Santini shirt for £15 from Amazon. Seems good quality.


----------



## Mrs M (29 Jul 2019)

Rear mech, new chain and cables for the road bike. 
Also 2 tiny Zefal spy mirrors for Mr M and myself.
Hope they do the job!


----------



## C R (29 Jul 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 477501
> Rear mech, new chain and cables for the road bike.
> Also 2 tiny Zefal spy mirrors for Mr M and myself.
> Hope they do the job!


I got one of those, and it wasn't any good, it got badly on the way of my hand. I ended up buying one that goes onto the end of the bar instead of the plug

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Zefal-Cycl...ar+end+mirror&qid=1564401871&s=gateway&sr=8-2

much better.


----------



## Threevok (29 Jul 2019)

C R said:


> I got one of those, and it wasn't any good, it got badly on the way of my hand. I ended up buying one that goes onto the end of the bar instead of the plug
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Zefal-Cycl...ar+end+mirror&qid=1564401871&s=gateway&sr=8-2
> 
> much better.



I found it excellent for the single-speed , but no good for the geared MTB because it fouled the shifters


----------



## C R (29 Jul 2019)

Threevok said:


> I found it excellent for the single-speed , but no good for the geared MTB because it fouled the shifters


Where did you mount it? The only way I could mount it without fouling my hands was onboard of the brake/shifter (flatbar bike), but then I was on the way of the mirror, and couldn't see behind me, defeating the point.


----------



## Threevok (29 Jul 2019)

C R said:


> Where did you mount it? The only way I could mount it without fouling my hands was onboard of the brake/shifter (flatbar bike), but then I was on the way of the mirror, and couldn't see behind me, defeating the point.








Doesn't give you a direct view behind you (past your hip) but does work to some degree, when filtering into traffic. 

As I mentioned, I could not mount it on the geared bike at that point and made my own for that bike


----------



## C R (29 Jul 2019)

Threevok said:


> View attachment 477518
> 
> 
> Doesn't give you a direct view behind you (past your hip) but does work to some degree, when filtering into traffic.
> ...



Ah, my bars are narrower, so that wouldn't quite work for me. The bar end one is great, though.


----------



## Threevok (29 Jul 2019)

I stopped using bar end ones, because I kept hitting them on all the stupidly narrow control gates around these parts.


----------



## Vantage (29 Jul 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 477501
> 
> Also 2 tiny Zefal spy mirrors for Mr M and myself.
> Hope they do the job!



Depends on what job you're referring to. I tried putting lippy on whilst riding using a zefal mirror and it went everywhere. I looked like coco the clowns retarded cousin.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2019)

Vantage said:


> Depends on what job you're referring to. I tried putting lippy on whilst riding using a zefal mirror and it went everywhere. I looked like coco the clowns retarded cousin.





It is not wise to make me laugh while I'm attempting to drink a


----------



## Vantage (29 Jul 2019)




----------



## Domus (30 Jul 2019)

New water bottle, one with a domed cover to keep the mouthpiece clean.


----------



## Waterwheel (31 Jul 2019)

I have bought some new V brake pads recently which cost me 18 pounds. I have found that these newer V brake pads wear out really quickly as well compared to the old fashioned cantilever brake pads which were much thicker. And compared to caliper brake pads of years ago. And they are not that powerful either. The cantilever brakes were really powerful that mountain bikes had many years ago. I have also got to buy buy a new chain soon. I have found that chains wear out about every three months if you cycle alot.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (31 Jul 2019)

Bought a new cycle pump after my Topeak mini rocket died. In all fairness probably due to water ingress via the handle, I should have mounted it upside down to alleviate that problem. I was on the lookout for something a bit cheaper but still well made when I came across a Rolson pump in QD of all places for £5.00. I looked at the Rolson website and saw that it would pump up to 120 psi. So for the sake of a fiver I bought it and just had to test it. I let down one of my tyres and started to pump it up again. The valve connector fits snugly and not once did it loosen it`s grip. It soon got the tyre pumped up again, with quite a few pumps, being so small, that is the trade off I suppose. The only other downside is that you have to be careful that you don`t jamb your hand which is holding the valve straight. For £5.00 it looks well made, only time will tell. Just one other thing, that is most of these type of pumps are bought ready for a schneider valve so you have to unscrew the adapter and turn the inside around.


----------



## Waterwheel (31 Jul 2019)

By the way a head mosquito net is a good thing to buy to place over your head and helmet as midges are a bad problem when cycling in the countryside in the summer. You can buy the head nets at camping shops they are designed to go over a hat. But work over a bike helmet as well.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2019)

I bought some helicopter tape wrap round the Kingpin frame to stop the cable clips scratching the paint.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2019)

Just bought a pair of Schwalbe One Tan Wall for the Brommie. Blinkin expensive but I have a 20% discount voucher.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2019)

A rear mechanism from @Jenkins


----------



## DCBassman (1 Aug 2019)

A KMC Z9 chain from a charity shop, £4.


----------



## tom73 (1 Aug 2019)

Fizik Arione CX saddle bought from the bay arrived today. It's hardly used and cost not much more than Charge Spoon.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Aug 2019)

A pair of Five Ten Spifire shoes from Chainreactioncycles


----------



## DCBassman (1 Aug 2019)

Set of these:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## DCBassman (2 Aug 2019)

Shimano 9-speed Cassette CS-HG400 12-36 from Bike Discount in Germany, £19 delivered.


----------



## kellis (4 Aug 2019)

new padded inserts for my met helmet.The old ones just fell apart these ones have the gel front pad


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2019)

Didn't know they had those.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2019)

Downtube cable stops from Amazon, and a Selle Italia Nisene saddle (vintage) from the bike co-op, to make the Schwinn Passage frame functionally complete.


----------



## All uphill (4 Aug 2019)

Draper torque wrench. No more guesswork and no more rattles, hopefully.


----------



## iancity (4 Aug 2019)

Just ordered a charge spoon saddle from Amazon, buying it kinda blind so may be up for sale by the end of the week


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Aug 2019)

iancity said:


> Just ordered a charge spoon saddle from Amazon, buying it kinda blind so may be up for sale by the end of the week


I have a Charge Spoon on my MTB. Extremely comfortable.


----------



## DCBassman (5 Aug 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Set of these:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-ST-EF65-Shifter-Brake-Lever-Set-3x9-Speed-4-Finger-Silver/192910727574?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649








Arrived. Glad I could get the long four-finger levers, much prefer them


----------



## DCBassman (5 Aug 2019)

Whole lotta teeth. Chose 12-36 over 11-36 because the ratios are spread far more evenly, they're a bit gappy on the 11.


----------



## Vantage (6 Aug 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have a Charge Spoon on my MTB. Extremely comfortable.



I had one. 
Was like sitting on a razor blade.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Aug 2019)

Vantage said:


> I had one.
> Was like sitting on a razor blade.


That's the problem with saddles in general. No 'one fits all'. Diversity in ar$es.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Aug 2019)

A Dynamo , a Dynamo front light, 9 speed bar end shifters. Now I just need the frame to be built and delivered. Though I can get on with wheel building duties soon enough.


----------



## Threevok (8 Aug 2019)

A pair of LifeLine Essential Commuter 26 x 1/.75 Tyres for the Inbred

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com//lifeline-essential-commuter-mtb-tyre/rp-prod155227

Worth a punt for £10.99 each - for the little time I'd use them


----------



## Domus (9 Aug 2019)

Just ordered a pair of Dura Ace C24 wheels and GP5000 tyres for "Best Bike"
Hope the weather improves.


----------



## kynikos (9 Aug 2019)

£51 on the bay. grandkids get ready...

A Burley Bee


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Aug 2019)

Four inner tubes, continental, £2.99 each.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Aug 2019)

Downtube cable stops have arrived. I may now finish the Schwinn Passage. These are made to go on over the downtube shifter braze-on, for when you use bar end shifters. Held up the whole build for a few days. I couldn't source any locally, nor did I have two in my stash of parts. I did have one, though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2019)

Needs tubes, different tires, racks,new chain.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Aug 2019)

New rear wheel for the Trek
https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/wheelsw...ith-shimano-qr-hub-and-wide-silver-alloy-rim/
Bought from them because Taylor Wheels, who I've used before, have vanished from the web...


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Aug 2019)

Well spending spree on the bike today the CX is getting some tlc! New chain ordered, handle bar tape as well also some new pedals if I can get the old ones off !! Lastly some new wheels as distinctly unimpressed with the longevity of the Hunt 4 Season wheels I bought last year, so some handbuilt Hopes coming my way.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Aug 2019)

Box





Well packed




Oooh, shiny!




No rim tape, though...such few wheels as I've bought always came with tape. A walk to the LBS beckons...


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2019)

CarlP said:


> Four inner tubes, continental, £2.99 each.


Awful things...watch out for flying cores!!


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Box
> View attachment 480241
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey look at that carpet...do you live in a 1970s pub? 

Velox tape ftw


----------



## DCBassman (16 Aug 2019)

vickster said:


> Blimey look at that carpet...do you live in a 1970s pub?
> 
> Velox tape ftw


We'll be upgrading to 90s pub in a couple of years... 
Velox it is!


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2019)

2 x PC monitors, two monitor leads and a dual monitor stand. The monitors were £13.99 each from one of those computer recycling places - 22" wide screens that are just 3 years old. Bonkers.

Not for the bike you say ? It's for my Zwift setup. Instead of using the fast laptop and carting it out to the garage, the media PC I have in the garage will run Zwift fine. 1 monitor for Zwift, one for music and stuff.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Aug 2019)

vickster said:


> Awful things...watch out for flying cores!!


Been using them since 2012, apart from occasional punctures .


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2019)

CarlP said:


> Been using them since 2012, apart from occasional punctures .


Lucky (So far... )


----------



## DCBassman (16 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> 2 x PC monitors, two monitor leads and a dual monitor stand. The monitors were £13.99 each from one of those computer recycling places - 22" wide screens that are just 3 years old. Bonkers.
> 
> Not for the bike you say ? It's for my Zwift setup. Instead of using the fast laptop and carting it out to the garage, the media PC I have in the garage will run Zwift fine. 1 monitor for Zwift, one for music and stuff.


Good rig!


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Good rig!



Until the wife spots the monitors - she won't believe I got them for next to nothing. Actually bought 3 monitors. One should have been without a stand, and was an extortionate £8.75, but when I went to collect, the company just gave me three of the same ! Next upgrade might be better speakers ! Rocking the tunes. The PC is an old office PC - three years old and they bin them at my work, so I liberated one from the bin (recycling company).

A rocker board would be a good next addition, but I struggle to get off the bike as it is (my back tends to get stiff on the turbo).


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2019)

Some new disc brake pads for the commuter


----------



## DCBassman (16 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Until the wife spots the monitors - she won't believe I got them for next to nothing. Actually bought 3 monitors. One should have been without a stand, and was an extortionate £8.75, but when I went to collect, the company just gave me three of the same ! Next upgrade might be better speakers ! Rocking the tunes. The PC is an old office PC - three years old and they bin them at my work, so I liberated one from the bin (recycling company)


All my PCs are similar - old HP small form factor business jobs. They're built better than consumer PCs, too. Available off the bay for around 30 quid each, add a cheap low profile graphics card and a quad core processor = fast nachine. Even nippier with a SSD, as in the machine I'm typing on. Oh, and all the RAM you can stuff in. Makes them pretty future-proof!


----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2019)

A new Suntour freewheel remover tool. I broke the last one a little while back.


----------



## Justinitus (16 Aug 2019)

CarlP said:


> Been using them since 2012, apart from occasional punctures .





vickster said:


> Lucky (So far... )



Been using Contis on all my bikes for years too, haven’t shot anyone in the eye with a stray valve stem yet!

Are you sure some shady character’s not trying to sabotage your morning commute there @vickster ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2019)

A 10 € Multitool. Finally.

Only took about two years of dithering....


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2019)

DCBassman said:


> All my PCs are similar - old HP small form factor business jobs. They're built better than consumer PCs, too. Available off the bay for around 30 quid each, add a cheap low profile graphics card and a quad core processor = fast nachine. Even nippier with a SSD, as in the machine I'm typing on. Oh, and all the RAM you can stuff in. Makes them pretty future-proof!



Got two HP Ultra small ones, one in the garage, and one under the TV.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Aug 2019)

Fitted a new set of Maxiss Forkaster xc tryres to the Specialized Epic, another CRC bargain
Need some more grip with the constant wet days..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2019)

British Cycling membership for_ SWMBO_, as she's started commuting by bike


I had to dissuade her of the notion that she didn't need it!!!


----------



## Justinitus (20 Aug 2019)

Some new Specialized Grail gloves arrived today - a pair for me and a pair for Mrs Justinitus. Hers appear to have been worn and have mud on them so have dropped a quick email to the store to see what they say.


----------



## Goldy (21 Aug 2019)

Not for the bike. A bike, just a cheap hack for shopping and winter


----------



## sleuthey (24 Aug 2019)

£1.99 polycarbonate water bottle cage purchased to hold drinks cans without them rattling around.


----------



## iancity (25 Aug 2019)

*DRYSURE Active Shoe Dryer - No Heat or Electricity Needed to Dry your Running, Golf & Work shoes*
*Endura Hummvee Jersey
*
Went through a flood a week or so ago, couldn't go out on the bike for 5 days as shoes were just sodden and wouldn't dry, so trying this shoe dryer thingy!

And my first black jersey :-)


----------



## iancity (28 Aug 2019)

Garmin Varia bike radar, reviews of it are second to none, will give it a go ...


----------



## Baldy (29 Aug 2019)

A wahoo elemnt bolt so hopefully I'll not get lost so often.


----------



## CXRAndy (29 Aug 2019)

Been a very expensive month or two for new bike and bits 

EV conversion

I got a Shimano dynamo hub for the wife's bike, plus re- lacing cost, Touring bag/rack, new G One tan tyres with inner tubes

All finished. Hopefully wife can back up to 50 milers. And the TRY convince her to attempt a famous alpine climb next spring/summer


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2019)

I haven't bought anything yet, but ... I have a voucher code giving £5 off any £10+ eBay purchase and it needs to be used by midnight on Saturday. I am trying to find something that is a _good _deal at £10 and which would therefore be a _great_ deal at £5. Watch this space!


----------



## sleuthey (30 Aug 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't bought anything yet, but ... I have a voucher code giving £5 off any £10+ eBay purchase and it needs to be used by midnight on Saturday. I am trying to find something that is a _good _deal at £10 and which would therefore be a _great_ deal at £5. Watch this space!


I've just been on there and bought one of these for the autumn. Luckily I went to a trespass store today and tried on a similar coat to see what size I needed - glad I did as there sizes are massive, I had to buy an XS!


----------



## Vantage (30 Aug 2019)

A pair of BTwin Trekking Speed 700 x 38c tyres.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't bought anything yet, but ... I have a voucher code giving £5 off any £10+ eBay purchase and it needs to be used by midnight on Saturday. I am trying to find something that is a _good _deal at £10 and which would therefore be a _great_ deal at £5. Watch this space!


I just ordered 4 pairs of disk brake pads for my CAADX. Cost should have been £11.80 but got them for £6.80. (Either a bargain, or crap fake parts! )


----------



## Justinitus (31 Aug 2019)

A new Exposure Diablo front light and some new brake pads for the mtb ordered today.

Oh - and my copy Oakley (mine) and Rayban (Mrs M) photochromic cycling glasses arrived today via AliExpress. Never used them before and I’m quite impressed - less than a week since ordering and £6.88 for both pairs delivered.


----------



## Goldy (31 Aug 2019)

Not for the bike but I'm going to look at a voodoo mountain bike frame later to start a winter build to keep me busy


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Aug 2019)

Spokes (well delivered anyway) - What an exciting life I lead. Next, wheel building for meditation...


----------



## 8mph (31 Aug 2019)

Silva trail runner 3 LED head torch.


----------



## Vantage (6 Sep 2019)

A Tacx wheel truing stand coz once again, my Spa built rear wheel is bent. 
Their reputation is slowly going down the toilet for me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2019)

More downtube cable stops, this time not curved on the back. I believe this is my third pair this year. I have converted a 1986 Trek 600 to brifters, a 1986 Schwinn Passage tourer to bar ends, and will soon convert a 2011 Raleigh Sojourn to bar ends as well. If this keeps up, it may be cheaper for me to get a milling vise and set up the drill press and tap and die set, and make my own.


----------



## 8mph (10 Sep 2019)

A gold service for the tourer, which includes, 2x hub service, wheel truing, new cables all-round, headset stripped and regreased. I'm having the bottom bracket replaced and having 2 x Schwalbe Mondial 700 x 40mm wire bead tyres fitted.
Specialized rear rack.


----------



## AuroraSaab (11 Sep 2019)

Bought a D lock in the sale at Evans. Much bigger and heavier than I thought. Will now need to buy a rucksack to carry it round in.


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Sep 2019)

New Northwave SPD shoes, £20 cheaper on CRC compared to Wiggle ???? Plus a new front light, Exposure Strada 900 from Wiggle Ebay shop.


----------



## DCLane (12 Sep 2019)

A Sonderklasse track tyre
Two pairs of track nuts
A pair of valve extenders
Two 14 tooth sprockets
A vintage Carlton (yesterday)
And a TT bike (today) - cancelled by the seller "because the price was too low"  [seller reported to eBay]


----------



## DSK (12 Sep 2019)

Bell Helmet
Shimano Cleats
Shimano Shoes
24000 Lumens Front Light
LED Rear Light
GatorSkin Tyres
Shwalbe Inner Tubes
Shwalbe Tyre Levers
Shwalbe Rim Tape
Cateye Mirrors


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Sep 2019)

Winter Rain jacket out of Decathlon, cannot find any of mine since moving house !


----------



## Nebulous (13 Sep 2019)

Bought a new Hollowtech II bottom bracket. It arrived at 5:15 and I had it installed by 7:30. It came with the adaptor for the Park tool, and seemed more straightforward to replace than the old Hollowtech ones. My memory may be playing tricks though, as it is a long time since I did one.


----------



## Domus (13 Sep 2019)

A folding bike stand from the Cycle Show in Birmingham, and two kiddies jerseys for the grandkids.


----------



## DCLane (14 Sep 2019)

Bought another bike:







That's my three winter 'projects' now bought.


----------



## Alex H (15 Sep 2019)

A pair of Marathon Plus to replace the cheapo ones that came with the bike (and succumbed to a minute thorn giving me a slow puncture for the last 6 miles of the ride )


----------



## tom73 (15 Sep 2019)

Cycle show freebies and a couple of bargain cycle mags. 

Been wanting something that fit's in a pocket and don't need worry about remembering to take stuff out the saddle bag.
When out in town on the bike so bought this nifty carbon fibre muti tool tyre lever combo. Needed a mini chain breaker away way.
Uk made , life time guarantee and at the show offer price too good to miss.


----------



## Tom B (16 Sep 2019)

Noticed that the outers on my everyday bike are worn through where they rub.

Found that Merlin sell SP41 outer in precut lengths. Sp bought some of that and two ss gear cables.

While there I bought a new spoon saddle, some winter gloves, some summer mtb gloves and a hip pop lock which will be perfect for the nursery run.

Dear those outers.

I didn't know Merlin were based at Chorley... Anyone know if they let you pick up?


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2019)

A Praxis GXP BB - only slightly more than the SRAM and it comes in BLACK, SRAM only do grey now. £5 more than SRAM and a damn sight better made, and the right colour !


----------



## Sixmile (16 Sep 2019)

Carnac overshoes, toe covers and a spare Carnac lid, as it was just £13. I threw in two £1.99 26x4" tubes too. The rest of my order was just a job lot of those wall hangers as there were down to 99p each.


----------



## DCLane (17 Sep 2019)

The orange Carlton singlespeed has a 1.5kg iron crankset from China - so I've bought this:







Hopefully it'll be lighter. And it matches the frame/wheels/tyres/saddle/pedals/etc.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Sep 2019)

Some 9 speed chains going for £6.50


----------



## DSK (17 Sep 2019)

Provisionally a stable mate


----------



## ianrauk (17 Sep 2019)

New bottom bracket for the commuter/tourer... non drive side is shot.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> A Praxis GXP BB - only slightly more than the SRAM and it comes in BLACK, SRAM only do grey now. £5 more than SRAM and a damn sight better made, and the right colour !


Is this the road 68mm version for Apex/Rival and where from as I may need to be changing a couple of these soon.


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Is this the road 68mm version for Apex/Rival and where from as I may need to be changing a couple of these soon.



MTB - it's the same, comes with Spacers - check out the Praxis website for the specification. It's the M24 version - didn't know there was one until I saw something on an MTB site and found it, just googled and *Merlin* Cycles came in with stock. You can download the fitting instructions to double check before ordering.

I'll post more when it arrives.


----------



## robgul (17 Sep 2019)

2 off saddle covers for Brooks and another Garmin Edge alloy mount

Rob


----------



## Tom B (17 Sep 2019)

I bought the services of a skilled wheelbuilder to refurb a wheel and recon a hub. And very nice it is too. Was amazed he preferred to repair the hub rather than replace. All in all a bargain at £20 labour and a few brew ups.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> Bought another bike:
> 
> View attachment 485194
> 
> ...


I saw that for sale on eBay, really nice colour that, rare for a Kingpin.


----------



## Domus (17 Sep 2019)

Tom B said:


> I bought the services of a skilled wheelbuilder to refurb a wheel and recon a hub. And very nice it is too. Was amazed he preferred to repair the hub rather than replace. All in all a bargain at £20 labour and a few brew ups.



Do tell, sounds very good


----------



## Jenkins (17 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> MTB - it's the same, comes with Spacers - check out the Praxis website for the specification. It's the M24 version - didn't know there was one until I saw something on an MTB site and found it, just googled and *Merlin* Cycles came in with stock. You can download the fitting instructions to double check before ordering.
> 
> I'll post more when it arrives.


Many thanks for the info - I'll have to get one in stock ready. Can only be an improvement on the SRAM verions surely.


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Sep 2019)

Spare front wheel for my Orbea Gain - Mavic Aksium disc.


----------



## Slow But Determined (18 Sep 2019)

A new BB for the old Allez. Got it done at local bike shop here in Portugal, no tools here. Cost me 25 Euros with fitting and he re indexed all the gears which were a "bit sloppy" on changing. Don't know if that is good value or not but as long as it works ok I will be happy at that.

Bike is seven years old, first BB, done approx 15000 miles so shouldn't complain!.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Sep 2019)

Not today, but a couple of days ago, I bought a new olive and insert so I could shorten the hydraulic pipes on my Trek Fuel EX9. A mate already ad one. I just needed another, which was lucky, as AJ Cycles in Rushden only had a single one in stock!

£2.49 well spent..


----------



## BalkanExpress (18 Sep 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> Winter Rain jacket out of Decathlon, cannot find any of mine since moving house !



look in that cardboard box you put under the stairs...that's where I found mine two weeks after having bought a new one!


----------



## si_c (19 Sep 2019)

Was browsing ebay yesterday, saw a nearly brand new Trek Domane ALR for sale with full Tiagra 4700 (used twice, selling for medical reason) at £400, I looked at the pictures, and the chainrings were still completely black so probably barely done 50 miles. Needless to say after consultation with upper management I'm now the owner, just hoping I can pick it up this weekend.

An absolute steal to be honest, the frameset retails for double that, and the groupset is priced at around that level, it's been in storage for a year and the chain looks like it has some surface rust, so a new chain and probably some lubrication and it'll be good to go.

Only downside is Mrs C said one in one out.


----------



## booze and cake (19 Sep 2019)

Some Team Panasonic bar end plugs for my Merckx, and for my Simoncini some new bar tape, new Flite saddle to replace the one with a snapped rail it had, and some 25c Pirelli P Zero tyres.


----------



## roadrash (19 Sep 2019)

Tom B said:


> Noticed that the outers on my everyday bike are worn through where they rub.
> 
> Found that Merlin sell SP41 outer in precut lengths. Sp bought some of that and two ss gear cables.
> 
> ...




yes ,well I say yes as ive picked up stuff in the past but not for a while , shop on site too
.Merlin Cycles Ltd
A4 Buckshaw Link
Ordnance Road
Buckshaw Village
Chorley
Lancashire
PR7 7EL


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2019)

2 x On One Jobsworth Bobby Dazzler self contained lights at £20 each (twin LED with a cob light on the top for camping/on trail repairs) - bargain, and a on-one XC helmet for £15, oh and a brush that connects to the end of the hose for £1.99


----------



## pjd57 (19 Sep 2019)

A new small HP pump , which hopefully I will never use.

Stopped to lend mine to someone whose pump was obviously gubbed and mine fell apart as well


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Sep 2019)

Some bits for the new Ridley;

Di2 internal junction box
Di2 seat post battery holder
Supernova go-pro mount adapter
Genetic D-Riser bars
SKS Speedrocker mudguards


----------



## DSK (22 Sep 2019)

Saris Bike Rack


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2019)

A couple of pairs of disc brake pads for the Giant flatbar


----------



## Vantage (28 Sep 2019)

A Tubus Duo front rack delivered yesterday and a Tortec Epic alloy rack which isn't due in stock till end of October. GRR!


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Sep 2019)

5/32 ball bearings.


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2019)

My new 'whispers' helmet is about 15 minutes away according to DPD. Part of the retention system on my old Bell lid has snapped with age (brittle plastic) so it's time for a new one. Spent a 'massive' £15.

Edit, can't fault it for £15, equally as good as the ones I've spent £100 on in the past.


----------



## Skanker (28 Sep 2019)

I bought a cheap and cheerful Trek 3700 for my bike today, so she can stay at home in the warm and dry while I go to work.
Virtually unused, just needed a quick squirt of wd40 on the chain, bit of a wipe down and some air in the tires, good to go.
Bontrager seat and handlebar stem and rear tire, specialized front tire, slime tubes, 21 speed, ready to be abused all winter, can be left on the outside of my boat, and thrown away once the nice weather comes back after Crimbo!


----------



## HLaB (29 Sep 2019)

I went to the lbs to order a turbore trainer and they gave me such a good discount I bought two pairs of Endura overshoes. Lol, on the way out I spotted some Chinese Caratti bib longs and gloves x3 (look a Castelli copy to me) reduced in their sale and thought they'd be perfect for commuting. So in the end I almost spent my discount but I decided I was in need of some retail therapy and I'll use them.

Edit: Caratti is actually an Italian company and like nearly everything manufacturing is done in the Far East http://www.caratti.cc/cycle-clothing/caratti-elite-bib-tights


----------



## cyberknight (29 Sep 2019)

A phone 
My mobile is a bit of a brick so i needed a spare small phone to take out when riding , ebay search i picked up a moto e 2nd gen for a good price and i have a spare sim and can forward from the brick .


----------



## 8mph (29 Sep 2019)

SKS Bluemels 35mm road bike mudguards


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Oct 2019)

Treated my honey to a new drivetrain.. 

12 speed sram XO1.. 
Needed careful set up to get it spot on, wow i likey.. 
Early birthday prezzi, used the money from my Marin sale to pay for most of it.. I know FD drivetrain but you only live once


----------



## numbnuts (5 Oct 2019)

Tannus Armour Insert


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2019)

A new rear light for the Felt, cos I've misplaced the old one. A second Tacx bottle cage, also for my beloved Felt.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Oct 2019)

planet x brake pads, standard blocks not cartridge but 55 mm pads for a quid a set , no brainer for the commuter


----------



## HLaB (7 Oct 2019)

P'tured fo the 2nd time within 2 weeks so I ordered a new pair of tyres.


----------



## Browser (7 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> ........ Part of the retention system on my old Bell lid has snapped with age (brittle plastic) so it's time for a new one. Spent a 'massive' £15.........



Oddly enough my Bell had to go in the bin a few months back for exactly the same reason. Wasn't really old enough to need replacing, and I was annoyed that new internal webbing wasn't available for the model that I owned. Crappy plastic used by Bell maybe?


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2019)

Browser said:


> Oddly enough my Bell had to go in the bin a few months back for exactly the same reason. Wasn't really old enough to need replacing, and I was annoyed that new internal webbing wasn't available for the model that I owned. Crappy plastic used by Bell maybe?



Its the second one I've had thats done it.But they were about 5 years old


----------



## Browser (7 Oct 2019)

Today

SRAM PC1130 chain.
Continental Quality Tour 26" x 1.1"-1.3"
Michelin Airstop Butyl 700c x 25-32
Shimano stainless gear inner wire.
In the last week or two;

Topeak Master Adaptarack.
SKS Blumels 35mm full mudguard set.
4 x flexible brake noodles.
Schwalbe Durano Raceguard tyres, 1 x 700c x 28, 1 x 26" x 1.1" with tubes to match
Shimano in-line gear cable adjusters.
Stainless non-QR skewers with red anodised end caps.
Carbon strip to make mudguard brackets.
Planning to buy tomorrow

A load of red anodised screws of various sizes, some necessary, some for tarts-handbag value 
Oh, did I mention, about a month back, an M5 M Racer (my very first 'bent)! 

Pictures to follow shortly when fully tarts-handbagged up


----------



## Jenkins (8 Oct 2019)

A pair of Michelin Pro4 Endurance tyres as Continental have discontinued the GP4000. Plus a water bottle to take the basket over £50 to get the £10 'new customer' discount (or at least a new email address used to register).


----------



## Algarvecycling (11 Oct 2019)

I bought a pair of Sidi Wire 2 Carbon shoes and a pair of Speedplay Zero Titanium pedals for my road bike. The pedals have arrived, but the shoes are still enroute and I'm not fitting the cleats to my old shoes so have to wait a little longer...

I also bought some Topeak mudguards for my Fixie bike that I keep in Amsterdam - unlike here, I can't avoid wet weather there!


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Oct 2019)

Yesterday The Fragrant MrsP bought me for my bike a full Ultegra R8000 group set for my Trek Madone. Which was nice of her.


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2019)

Quality 'sockets'. Saw a bargain deal on Amazon for a set of metric sockets from 8mm upto 24mm down from £40 to £13 (Sealey) so I've snapped them up. Will be handy for fork servicing (big top cap nut) as well as stuff on the car.

I had bought a 100 piece screwdriver and socket set from Aldi last week for bike stuff, but my missus said 'oh is that for your brother's birthday' - so that got re-purposed (he was grateful as he has hardly any tools - the last set was when I bought him some when he moved into his house) - so these sockets will be more 'useful' to me. I've got fairly standard sockets, and nothing of this 'quality'.


----------



## pawl (18 Oct 2019)

New chain.Gear cables.


----------



## Threevok (18 Oct 2019)

A Panaracer Fire XC Pro TLC Folding MTB Tyre (Blue)

Sick of the blue stripe on my new rear tyre not matching my older front


----------



## Heigue'r (18 Oct 2019)

Over the last few weeks,new wheels,tyres,tubes,stem,chain,brake calipers,crankset,cassette,bottom bracket,bar tape,saddle.Picking up the frame for it all to go on in the morning,undecided on handlebar,derailleurs and shifters.


----------



## Heigue'r (19 Oct 2019)

Picked up a giant sl handlebar today when I picked up the frame,2020 tcr sl in rainbow black.I was going to go carbon on the handlebar but after having a chat with one of the guys at pedalon,I've stuck with aluminium for now.Ill get derailleurs and shifters ordered during the week and then have a little fettle


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Oct 2019)

50t chainring for my triple, Fitted to spider now after a little filing to chamfer the edges where they mount.

Also fitted the chain guard onto it.

Should make 50/36/26


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Oct 2019)

Bontrager Perf Line bar tape.


----------



## tom73 (19 Oct 2019)

Oh they do it in green too


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Oct 2019)

Park Tools PW-5 pedal wrench from a bike shop I was mooching around in.

I've been using a combination spanner for my occasional pedal changes, but it's a little too thick, and following a recent pedal loosening incident, doesn't provide enough leverage.

It will get a pathetically small amount of use, like all my tools, but I believe the old saying that money spent on quality tools is never wasted.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Oct 2019)

Not so much for the bike, but for me. My first pair of winter boots. I wore them on a 42km ride where it rained heavily from start to finish. My feet stayed warm and dry. I made a pair of high reflective ankle cuffs which kept the water from going in the top. Really happy with this set up.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> Oh they do it in green too


Bloody hard to get hold of too. I had to go to Milton Keynes Trek shop for it.


----------



## tom73 (20 Oct 2019)

Any excuse to go to a bike shop


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2019)

Last week I acquired a 500ml bidon, a heavy duty cable lock extension thingy (while I decide on a replacement lock for the one that failed on me a while back) and a pair of MTB shorts.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Last week I acquired a 500ml bidon, a heavy duty cable lock extension thingy (while I decide on a replacement lock for the one that failed on me a while back) and a pair of MTB shorts.



I don't see why you'd want one of those on your bike @Reynard...

Oh, a Bid_on_. Yes, of course; never mind, as you were...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2019)

Two sets of metal mudguards for the commuter bike(s) as the current ones are gradually showing the effects of being out every day in all weathers and conditions for more years than I care to remember. 

Now I think about it the current mudguards ware all scrounged off scrap bikes and skip finds so they've done pretty well. 

One of them has ben held on for much of its life by a woodworkers angle bracket...


----------



## madferrit (22 Oct 2019)

Took my Giant Roam 2 into my LBS for its 6-week check. Ended up buying a pair of bar ends which they fitted. The ride home was even more enjoyable, can't believe I waited this long to get them.


----------



## si_c (22 Oct 2019)

Some new helicopter tape to try to fix dynamo cable to the fork leg - the last lot worked its way free so will try again. If that doesn't work an alternative solution will have to be found.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Oct 2019)

madferrit said:


> Took my Giant Roam 2 into my LBS for its 6-week check. Ended up buying a pair of bar ends which they fitted. The ride home was even more enjoyable, can't believe I waited this long to get them.
> View attachment 490172



I remember my first ride with bar ends, having a similar revelation; they're a fantastic invention.

Come to think of it I'm still using the same bar ends, so they've been working since the 1990's...


----------



## goo_mason (24 Oct 2019)

Well, not technically today but a few days ago: three pairs of XLarge On-One Thicky Merino socks from Planet X. Unfortunately, they mistakenly sent three pairs of Small Carnac Thicky Merino socks....

I quickly popped onto their Live Chat and got it all sorted in a few minutes - so hopefully the right ones will arrive soon.

Also waiting for my studded winter tyres to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2019)

New seatpost collar for the Commuter/Tourer.
Faffing about the with old one and the alu bolt snapped.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2019)

Two new Michelin Lithion tyres. I got a rear wheel puncture on my last imperial century ride. When I was fixing it I noticed that the tyre was so worn that a tiny thorn had managed to get through and penetrate the tube. One tyre is to replace that one and the other is a spare, since the front tyre is almost new and has a lot of life left in it.

The parcel arrived today. The Hermes driver carried out a detailed security check before handing it over...

"_Are you ColinJ?_"

"_Yes_"

[Gives me parcel]

"_Sign here_" [on electronic widget]

He examines my signature...

"_Thank you, sir_"


----------



## crossfire (24 Oct 2019)

From Decathlon, for the mtb new 26" rearwheel, 12-32 cassette,gear shifters, and 2 Vittoria Adventure 700 x 35 tyres for the hybrid


----------



## footloose crow (24 Oct 2019)

Two Michelin Pro 4 tyres, from Decathalon who had best price and free delivery over £30. They replace the one month old Continental Grand Race tyres that came with the bike. As I keep sliding around on the rotting leaves, cattle slurry and mud filled back roads of Cornwall, I persuaded myself that these new tyres would be better. Put them on this morning, went out for ride this afternoon.

I can't really tell the difference, except I didn't fall off or slide or skid but then the roads were cleaner today after all the recent rain has washed them.

However, I did get a number of Strava PBs so maybe they are faster even if they are not substantially grippier. Or maybe I was trying harder.


----------



## pawl (24 Oct 2019)

New bar tape. At least I will have when Rutland Cycles decides to deliver it.But that’s another storey


----------



## Heigue'r (24 Oct 2019)

A couple of bottle cages,very colourful😁


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> "_Are you ColinJ?_"
> 
> "_Yes_"
> 
> ...




I always draw a big winky or a pair of boobies.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2019)

Heigue'r said:


> A couple of bottle cages,very colourful😁
> View attachment 490437


Ooh I like those. Where from?


----------



## Heigue'r (25 Oct 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Ooh I like those. Where from?


I got them on amazon,certini have stock I think,merlin are out of stock on that colour..supercaz fly ano oil slick.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I always draw a big winky or a pair of boobies.





ColinJ said:


> View attachment 490348


What do you think that was... _a signature?_


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Two new Michelin Lithion tyres. I got a rear wheel puncture on my last imperial century ride. When I was fixing it I noticed that the tyre was so worn that a tiny thorn had managed to get through and penetrate the tube. One tyre is to replace that one


What an absolute b*st*rd that was to fit! I can usually get tyres on and off without tyre levers but no chance with this rim/tyre combination. I ended up wrecking two tubes so badly that I gave up patching them. I have run out of spares and have a 100 km ride planned for tomorrow so I pinched the tubes from the bike that I have on my turbo trainer. Looks like I will be ordering a box of tubes next week, unless the LBS can do me a reasonable deal.

PS I dread having a puncture on that wheel in bad conditions with nightfall approaching! 

The tyre I replaced was the same type but that one went on and off easily.


----------



## DCBassman (27 Oct 2019)

A derailleur extender. I'm going to be swapping bits hither and yon, and want plenty of options!


----------



## Flakey (28 Oct 2019)

A new helmet. After I realised the one I was using is 17 years old.


----------



## Vantage (29 Oct 2019)

si_c said:


> Some new helicopter tape to try to fix dynamo cable to the fork leg - the last lot worked its way free so will try again. If that doesn't work an alternative solution will have to be found.



I used to use zip ties on mine which worked fine. When I built up the Wayfarer I decided to just wrap the wire around the fork leg with no other 'fixing' and it's holding just fine. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Vantage (29 Oct 2019)

A pair of Carradice Carradry front panniers. They're half the weight of my current bags. 
20ltrs for the pair and I've squeezed most of my gear in them 
I'll be ordering a second pair in a bit to balance the front/rear weight.


----------



## tom73 (29 Oct 2019)

Had an Ribble voucher in need of using up.
3 months Zwift
brake disc cleaner 
couple of handy muc off cleaning brushes
Turned out my ribble gold membership still works so voucher and the discount all came to less than 5 quid.


----------



## si_c (30 Oct 2019)

Vantage said:


> I used to use zip ties on mine which worked fine. When I built up the Wayfarer I decided to just wrap the wire around the fork leg with no other 'fixing' and it's holding just fine. Might be worth a try.


I've used electrical tape in the past which worked really well also, however I'm trying to go for something a little more stealthy as zip ties or the tape would be obvious against the fork and I really like the colour so I'm trying not to spoil it if possible.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Oct 2019)

si_c said:


> I've used electrical tape in the past which worked really well also, however I'm trying to go for something a little more stealthy as zip ties or the tape would be obvious against the fork and I really like the colour so I'm trying not to spoil it if possible.



I used the "Wrap the wire around the forks" method for a cycle computer and still do use it for dynamo lighting cables. I finally removed the computer wiring last week after having it on the bike for ten years, of which the computer worked for about two. 

I think I need to speed up my bike maintenance...


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 Oct 2019)

Yesterday bought some Hope RX cranks and spider for the Kanzo.

Today two flat/post mount adapters and a Di2 cable.


----------



## DCLane (3 Nov 2019)

N+1 bought:





N-1 plus the Miche Pistard wheels and bars to sell once it arrives and is set up:


----------



## Zanelad (3 Nov 2019)

A pair of bib tights. Cue the mildest winter on record.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Nov 2019)

Bike specific computer for my new Specialized Levo. 

I had £46 in rewards from Rutland so only £28 to pay


----------



## DCLane (5 Nov 2019)

If anyone finds a track pump left outside at Manchester velodrome ... it's mine 

A new Birzman ordered to try instead of the Joe Blow that was left in their car park last night. Clearly I was more tired after track racing than I thought


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Nov 2019)

Bought a rear view mirror for my new bike today, well, it arrived today, I suppose, technically, I bought it a couple of days ago 

All fitted and working, very happy with it.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Mir...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Slick (6 Nov 2019)

Super special one off price for endura pro Slick overshoes online deal of the century apparently. Took a dander into Evans just off Blackfriars and there were half a dozen sets or more at nearly 30% less.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Nov 2019)

Treated Mrs @BoldonLad to a water bottle cage (I am SO generous). Technically, I bought it about two weeks ago, but, it arrived today (and fitted). The actual cage is excellent (I already have one on my bike), but, delivery speed was glacial. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carbon-F...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Nov 2019)

Not bought yet, but need to order a couple of chains for my CGR, as it's due for changing (& a spare)

Considering the_ Jobsworths_ at Planet X (as they have no 10-speed KMCs in stock)


----------



## 8mph (6 Nov 2019)

25mm Marathon tyres for the winter, Clarks brake inserts and a Sram split chain link.


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 Nov 2019)

I took a chance on some DHB Overshoes and merino glove liners from wiggle  Should arrive on Saturday and have their first outing on the SLR Monuments ride.


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Nov 2019)

Di2 climbing switch for the Kanzo.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Nov 2019)

A cat eye x wearable rear light.
Just what I was looking for, has a handy wee clip to attach to the saddlebags on all the bikes.
Nice and bright too


----------



## Vantage (9 Nov 2019)

My 2nd set of Carradice Carradry 20ltr panniers arrived the other day.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Nov 2019)

Not for the bike or even for me. A pair of Polaris Mini Attack gloves for my daughter.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Nov 2019)

Disc rotor as realised I'd looked but forgotten to order earlier


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2019)

Halfords have 20% off Stanley Tool boxes (add in BC discount for 30%) so I bought a very large tool box and a small one to fit inside. My tool collection has outgrown the current tool box. Also got a 'tool roll' for the various pliers/snips/wire cutters.

Picked up some 6x small Torx (T5-T10) screwdrivers which will be ideal for hydraulic brake services for £4 from my local DIY shop - bargain.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Nov 2019)

early x mas prezzie from mrs ck as we went to ikea i mentioned i needed a new skid lid so i popped into decathlon


----------



## cyberknight (9 Nov 2019)

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/aerofit-900-road-cycling-helmet-black-yellow-id_8385397.html


----------



## Tom B (9 Nov 2019)

Lashed out a whole £1.59 on some rivits to fix my Sks mudguard.


----------



## Threevok (11 Nov 2019)

Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro Evo Folding MTB Tyre - 26" / 2.35" from Merlin

To replace the aging 2.1 I currently use as a rear tyre. Studs are a little worn now and the sidewalls are paper thin.

I had already replaced the front one for a 2.35 a few years back.


----------



## rivers (11 Nov 2019)

winter cycling boots. here's to warm feet hopefully


----------



## Heigue'r (11 Nov 2019)

rivers said:


> winter cycling boots. here's to warm feet hopefully


What did you go for?I would be interested to see how you get on with them.


----------



## rivers (11 Nov 2019)

Heigue'r said:


> What did you go for?I would be interested to see how you get on with them.


I went for the shimano mw5s in the end. There was a lot of internal debate about whether to go for the northwave raptor or these. The £90 price difference won out. Evans had the northwave for £130, but not in my size and couldn't/wouldn't order them in.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2019)

A syringe, bought from the chemist for greasing hub brakes.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2019)

Bottom swing 9 speed front derailleur, 9 speed 11-34 cassette


----------



## All uphill (11 Nov 2019)

A pair of Schlosser Enfield locks from Amazon for the garage door, so the bikes don't escape. 

Fitting the first one took about two hours, the second one about 25 minutes. Experience is a wonderful thing! 

Just need not to lock myself out.


----------



## HLaB (11 Nov 2019)

I have plenty of good lights for when I know there's a chance of darkness but I like to carry something in my pocket to cover that rare occurrence I'm caught out . The strap on my old Cateye Loop 2 front light snapped so I replaced the set with https://www.wiggle.co.uk/lezyne-led-femto-usb-drive-light-pair/

https://road.cc/content/review/268425-lezyne-femto-usb-drive-pair


----------



## DRM (11 Nov 2019)

Was mooching round TK Maxx yesterday, when I spotted what initially appeared to be a pair of clear lens sport glasses, cost £24.99, so I had a quick internet search to see what they were, turns out Adidas Evil Eye Evo Pro’s with the transition lenses retail for between £200 to £215, the lenses alone are £75  needless to say I went to the tills quite sharpish,


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2019)

I thought I'd bought a new bottom bracket for my Giant Rapid last night, but it appears I forgot to complete the checkout.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I thought I'd bought a new bottom bracket for my Giant Rapid last night, but it appears I forgot to complete the checkout.


Now sorted and BB ordered & paid for (Tredz). Also a Bikehut remote light switch from Halfords while I was out this afternoon.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Nov 2019)

SKS Raceblade Pro XL mudguards, bought from a large river in South America. Or so the name suggests.

They‘ll fit nicely on my Fuji with its 700x32 tyres. Say goodbye to a wet and dirty derrière


----------



## Threevok (15 Nov 2019)

Hope Pro 2 EVO / Pro 4 Hub Tool Kit and Nylon Wheel support

With two sets (and soon to be three) of hope hubs, it's probably more cost effective to replace bearings myself, rather than use the LBS every time

Sorry LBS


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not bought yet, but need to order a couple of chains for my CGR, as it's due for changing (& a spare)
> 
> Considering the_ Jobsworths_ at Planet X (as they have no 10-speed KMCs in stock)



2 KMC 10-speed chains arrived from 'Tweeks' in today post
They were on the kitchen table, when I got home at 18:30

Tomorrow afternoon, I'll probably (do this months) clean up the chain-rings, jockey wheels & cassette, before putting a new one on


----------



## Quadratica (16 Nov 2019)

Nothing....but my the things I have THOUGHT of buying would fill a novel.


----------



## Neck like tyson (16 Nov 2019)

Hi Guys. New to the forum. Just taken up cycling again to get the cardio back and lose some of the pounds. Been a while since I last donned the Lycra in public!! Hopefully not look so bad in a few months?!


----------



## Jenkins (17 Nov 2019)

After the past few weeks I've finally succumbed and treated myself to a Gore C5 Active waterproof jacket. That should stop it raining.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Nov 2019)

Not so much for the bike but for yours truly 
Another Altura waterproof jacket, grey (graphite) this time and a size smaller (since I got the MTB). Also a pair of Altura steptoe gloves (to avoid postage charges), reduced from £14.99 to £4.99 
Bought a few items from discount cycles (Broadribb), good buys and quick delivery.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Nov 2019)

I took advantage of Halfords' 4 for £10 own brand inner tube offer and stocked up with 1 x 29er, 2 x 18-25mm & 1 x 28-38mm to cover all my bikes.


----------



## Gunk (24 Nov 2019)

A used Sram Level TLM rear disc brake for my Sons MTB. Correct hose length as well! 👍


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2019)

An old school brass bell


----------



## Justinitus (30 Nov 2019)

The new wheels I ordered a few weeks back arrived today from DCR. H Plus Son Hydra rims with Novatec hubs. 32 spokes both ends. My first set of hand built wheels! Spent the afternoon setting them up and getting them on the bike.


----------



## Gunk (30 Nov 2019)

Wow, that’s an empty garage


----------



## ozboz (30 Nov 2019)

A vernier calliper .... to measure the little, but important bits on the bike , 
I had to watch a YouTube vid to get the hang of how to read it , but quite simple really ,


----------



## Justinitus (1 Dec 2019)

Gunk said:


> Wow, that’s an empty garage



Haha, not at all, just well organised. Need to leave room for the car**




**and if I keep buying bike stuff, a single bed wardrobe and small kitchenette 😂


----------



## Pratfall (1 Dec 2019)

Installed new wheels today. Just bought the Ibis 938 29" Aluminum wheelset.


----------



## Vantage (2 Dec 2019)

A pair of Schwalbe Snow Stud tyres. 
All the ice up here will now melt away.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Dec 2019)

Thermal base layer top... Seems to work.

I felt a little chilled after my mtb ride but not Kin frozen.. My northwave Celsius boots are fabulous..


----------



## Gunk (2 Dec 2019)

Justinitus said:


> Haha, not at all, just well organised. Need to leave room for the car**
> 
> View attachment 494954
> 
> ...



Won’t be long until it looks like this


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2019)

Vantage said:


> A pair of Schwalbe Snow Stud tyres.
> All the ice up here will now melt away.



You could view that as a public service


----------



## Pratfall (4 Dec 2019)

Ordered a Fenix PD35 flashlight for my bike today. We'll see if it is as good as the reviews say when it arrives.


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2019)

Picked up an Aldi free standing floor to ceiling bike stand reduced to £24.99. I've used it in front of where the tents and bike roof rack is hung. Get's both Full sussers up off the floor, rather than side to side. Top is pressed onto one of the garage roofing joists.


----------



## rivers (4 Dec 2019)

New brake pads. And spoke to my LBS about a new chainset and set of wheels to be ordered later this month


----------



## Justinitus (4 Dec 2019)

A pair of Ortlieb Gravel front panniers and some fork mounted low rider racks.


----------



## kiwifruit (9 Dec 2019)

Just received my 3 x Shimano 105 chains from Amazon at a bargain price of £6.49 each


----------



## Slick (9 Dec 2019)

kiwifruit said:


> Just received my 3 x Shimano 105 chains from Amazon at a bargain price of £6.49 each
> View attachment 495934


My two arrived a couple of days ago, along with some quick links, new socks, new brake pads for 2 bikes and I'm just waiting now for my winter boots.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2019)

Thanks to a refund on a cancelled order elsewhere - a pair of Nano Evo pedals in stealth black from Superstar Components


----------



## Gunk (12 Dec 2019)

Just picked up a complete NOS Axa dynamo kit for the “pub bike” £10 all in.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Dec 2019)

Some idler pulleys for the recumbent tricycle at $1.89 each, plus $1.99 shipping, so I bought 2, so shipping would not be more than the item itself


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2019)

New 42T outer SRAM chain ring for the FS MTB (2 x 10 GXP chainset). 3.5 years of wear, still shifting fine, but when you spot two slightly bent teeth due to wear, I think it's time to change !

Not easy to get for anything other than a silly £50, but managed to fine one for £22 delivered - NOS without original packaging. Had to be the slightly more expensive X0 ring though, black with silver machined inner edges, not the boring black ones.


----------



## DSK (14 Dec 2019)

Cateye Rapid Mini rear USB light (exceptional performance)

Zefal mirrors






Giant Propel stable mate


----------



## DRM (16 Dec 2019)

A new friend to keep my other bikes company, seen as the MTB is off to pastures new https://www.marinbikes.com/gb/bikes/20-gestalt-2


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2019)

Justinitus said:


> The new wheels I ordered a few weeks back arrived today from DCR. H Plus Son Hydra rims with Novatec hubs. 32 spokes both ends. My first set of hand built wheels! Spent the afternoon setting them up and getting them on the bike.
> 
> View attachment 494899
> 
> ...


may i be cheeky and ask how much you paid for those beauties??


----------



## Justinitus (18 Dec 2019)

jowwy said:


> may i be cheeky and ask how much you paid for those beauties??



Sent you a pm with details


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Dec 2019)

I thought I would rescue some cloth from the bin and make some bags for the Bromptons. Its still a work in progress. But I am improving with each one. 😁


----------



## DSK (22 Dec 2019)

Clear paint protection film


----------



## the_mikey (22 Dec 2019)

Wahoo speed and cadence sensors.


----------



## simongt (22 Dec 2019)

Learnincurve said:


> Get ready everyone for the sight of a thin yet very very out of shape woman who has spent the time not riding bikes smoking, as she potters along at a sedate pace towards the canal tow path the long way round via back roads because the short way is ludicrously dangerous on her cheap hybrid and bright blue helmet. I'm going to guess that exactly no one will call the sight "magnificent"


Nowt wrong with that lass, at least you're riding a bike - !


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Dec 2019)

Kona Project 2 disc forks for the better half's Kona Smoke.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Dec 2019)

Crc bargain, shimano 203mm RT76 rotor for £22 18 hr to get here free post!! Amazing


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2019)

Nearly new rear mech to replace the one that got snapped off on Saturday


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (23 Dec 2019)

Treated myself to the wahoo elemnt as it was on offer,


----------



## ozboz (24 Dec 2019)

A pair of Ritchey bar end’s and a shimano chain to finish upgrade of cassette and shifters , will be having a bomb around the tracks at Richmond Park on Xmas Day to see if any fettling is needed


----------



## DSK (24 Dec 2019)

ProLite A42W wheelset
Continental Gatorskin 25mm tyres
Schwalbe inner tubes
Gear Index check/adjust
Brake system check/adjust

All the above carried out by Evans Nottingham whilst I waited and it was nice to see this store has friendly members of staff.


----------



## johnnyb47 (27 Dec 2019)

I bought a storage bottle today for the bike. The under saddle storage bag was looking a little worse for wear, and as I've got spare bottle bosses on the down tube i thought i might as well put them to use. I think I'll have to pack stuff in snuggly though, otherwise the contents will drive me up the wall rattling around


----------



## Justinitus (27 Dec 2019)

johnnyb47 said:


> I bought a storage bottle today for the bike. The under saddle storage bag was looking a little worse for wear, and as I've got spare bottle bosses on the down tube i thought i might as well put them to use. I think I'll have to pack stuff in snuggly though, otherwise the contents will drive me up the wall rattling around



Just put everything in a ziplock freezer bag and wrap an elastic band around it - should stop the rattling and offers a bit of extra waterproofing.


----------



## johnnyb47 (27 Dec 2019)

Good thinking buddy. That's exactly what I'll do. :=)))


----------



## HLaB (27 Dec 2019)

Nothing exciting, a new pair of SPD-SL cleats and a bottle of concentrated muc off bike shampoo.


----------



## Gunk (27 Dec 2019)

DSK said:


> ProLite A42W wheelset
> Continental Gatorskin 25mm tyres
> Schwalbe inner tubes
> Gear Index check/adjust
> ...



the more you spend, the friendlier they are.


----------



## DSK (27 Dec 2019)

Front light

Compact, usb, functional lighting, small footprint lightweight. Just what I wanted.


----------



## Mrs M (27 Dec 2019)

DSK said:


> ProLite A42W wheelset
> Continental Gatorskin 25mm tyres
> Schwalbe inner tubes
> Gear Index check/adjust
> ...


Your bike is lovely


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2019)

A tub of "Universal leather cream" for my Brooks saddle. 

With _genuine beeswax_. So there.


----------



## rivers (28 Dec 2019)

Lightweight tent (1.4kg), sleeping bag (540g), compact inflatable mat (500g), and a full size but compact towel. Compression sacks on order. Just need to drop my bike in for a new (lower geared) chainset and wheels after my holiday, and my bikepacking set-up will be complete.


----------



## DSK (30 Dec 2019)

Shimano PDR550 SPD-SL pedals


----------



## Zipp2001 (31 Dec 2019)

Put new studded tires and fenders on the new Fat Bike, and stocked up on some food supplies.


----------



## derrick (1 Jan 2020)

Just bought a couple of pairs of mudgaurds for our bikes, had a couple of people saying it was nice not to ride behind me.
https://www.evanscycles.com/sks-raceblade-pro-xl-mudguard-set-700c-x-25-32c-EV270346 £32.00 in the sale,


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jan 2020)

derrick said:


> Just bought a couple of pairs of mudgaurds for our bikes, had a couple of people saying it was nice not to ride behind me.
> https://www.evanscycles.com/sks-raceblade-pro-xl-mudguard-set-700c-x-25-32c-EV270346 £32.00 in the sale,


I have these mudguards and have ridden with them twice. Very pleased. No rattling or anything. Just the job.


----------



## Vantage (2 Jan 2020)

derrick said:


> had a couple of people saying it was nice not to ride behind me.



Cheaper to just stop farting.


----------



## Vantage (2 Jan 2020)

These. 
Picking my nose to fling bogies at naughty drivers should be much quicker with them.


----------



## Gunk (2 Jan 2020)

Bought a set of cables and inner tubes for the Banana project today.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Jan 2020)

My son just ordered me (birthday) an Alivio RD-M 4000 rear mech, so that I'll have a proper 9-speed mech for the gears already fitted.


----------



## DSK (2 Jan 2020)

Velochampion GPS mount
Garmin Edge 25 (second hand as new with box, instructions etc)


----------



## the_mikey (2 Jan 2020)

Look Keo Classic 3 pedals.


----------



## pawl (3 Jan 2020)

derrick said:


> Just bought a couple of pairs of mudgaurds for our bikes, had a couple of people saying it was nice not to ride behind me.
> https://www.evanscycles.com/sks-raceblade-pro-xl-mudguard-set-700c-x-25-32c-EV270346 £32.00 in the sale,


 

I bought the Sks race blade long 2£29 Merlin Cycles Fitted them today Rear was a bit fiddly as the clearance is tight Look good with good coverage.


----------



## derrick (3 Jan 2020)

pawl said:


> I bought the Sks race blade long 2£29 Merlin Cycles Fitted them today Rear was a bit fiddly as the clearance is tight Look good with good coverage.


I used mine for the first time today. Worked really well. Need to tweak front one. I fitted them as close as i could. All the others on the ride where happy. Just got to fit my wifes ones now.


----------



## DSK (3 Jan 2020)

Garmin Edge 25 (second hand)


----------



## Gunk (3 Jan 2020)

New wheelset arrived today for my Raleigh Team Banana project. I’ve not had time to open the packaging yet, but I’ll fit tyres tomorrow.


----------



## DCBassman (5 Jan 2020)

Shimano HG400 11-36 cassette, KMC x9 chain, twin pack of reusable KMC Missing Links, Park Tool MLP-1.2 master link pliers.
This enables me to get the new-to-me Merida MTB back on the road. Just need to decide on which slicks to fit...


----------



## vickster (5 Jan 2020)

Superstar components disc brake wheels, and from Spa, 2 rolls of Velox tape, a SRAM cassette and chain (for a rainy day) and an inner tube to get over the free delivery threshold


----------



## Vantage (5 Jan 2020)

2 Schwalbe Landcruiser 700 X 40c tyres. 
2 dia compe mudguard stay adapters to allow me to raise the mudguards to clear the tyres. 
A free Carradice SuperC barbag in green


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2020)

Swissstop brake pads for the main commuter and a bottle of Finish Line Ceramic Wet lube as the weather of the past couple of months has accelerated the wear on the last set of pads and meant more chain cleaning over the fleet.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Jan 2020)

2x 700x40c Landcruisers and tubes, courtesy of Halfords Marsh Mills.


----------



## sleuthey (6 Jan 2020)

On 3 Jan I ordered a 50mm bottle of C3 ceramic lube, today o checked my eBay purchases and realized I'd ordered 5 by mistake! How the hell did I do that? FFS


----------



## Heigue'r (7 Jan 2020)

New front chainring,new cassette,new chain and new jockey wheels for the commuter


----------



## Dan Lotus (7 Jan 2020)

3 Ravemen bar mounts, and one helmet mount, for my PR1200 & recently acquired PR1600.


----------



## rivers (9 Jan 2020)

46/30 chainset and a set of DT Swiss E1800 wheels for the CX bike. Bike heads into the shop next week for it to be fitted.


----------



## Ridgeway (10 Jan 2020)

New Lezyne Control Drive Co2 and an Aeroclam P2


----------



## Nibor (10 Jan 2020)

Genesis Croix de Fer 725 frameset


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jan 2020)

Sram GX 1275 cassette CRC bargain. 93 quid for the other wheelset


----------



## DCBassman (10 Jan 2020)

Chainring bolts, Park Tools gear brush, lithium grease.


----------



## Nibor (10 Jan 2020)

46 30 sub compact chainset


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Jan 2020)

Chainring, chain, cassette, two tyres from Rose in anticipation of the end of winter. Got to keep cheerful!


----------



## Richard1967 (10 Jan 2020)

New chain on winter bike and got a couple of base layers from Lusso.


----------



## ExpatTyke (11 Jan 2020)

I've signed up for an Audax, so I've bought a saddle bag, and ordered a second hand Garmin from eBay.


----------



## DCBassman (11 Jan 2020)

2x tubes (bought the wrong ones from Halfords the other day, duh...), a star nut and a star nut setter, all from Wiggle. I expect Haribo.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jan 2020)

ExpatTyke said:


> I've signed up for an Audax, so I've bought a saddle bag, and ordered a second hand Garmin from eBay.


I’ve signed up for Audaxes too and, as I have a tendency to over-prepare, I have ordered a huge bikepacking saddlebag and a frame bag. The frame bag will get used a lot though for holding my first aid kit when doing Go Ride social rides with families.


----------



## Gunk (11 Jan 2020)

Bought a whole bike today, picked it up off Gumtree for bugger all, needs a clean, some oil, back wheel truing and then it’s back up for sale.


----------



## Slick (11 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> Bought a whole bike today, picked it up off Gumtree for bugger all, needs a clean, some oil, back wheel truing and then it’s back up for sale.
> 
> 
> View attachment 500159


Why sell it?


----------



## Gunk (11 Jan 2020)

Slick said:


> Why sell it?



Because that’s what my son and I do.


----------



## Slick (11 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> Because that’s what my son and I do.


Fair enough.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jan 2020)

2 sets of disc brake pads for the Spa. As I'd taken the wheels off for cleaning, I decided to have a quick check of the pads - both front & rear were worn down almost level with the retaining spring!


----------



## Ridgeway (12 Jan 2020)

a Cyckit Aeroclam (P2 version)


----------



## Notafettler (12 Jan 2020)

Surly nice v2 high loader rack not in stock but would get it from supplier. Winstanley were the cheapest at £100 so accepted the delays. Now in the post. Will be able to ride both bikes with full size panniers front and back. Also deal with the problem of riding with ice spikers in winter when unnecessary. I found studs start to go through tyres eventually so should get another year or two out of them. 
From sjs
So for the other bike Schwalbe marathon plus mtb tyres (26 x 2.25) £51.98 the pair will hopefully be okay in the mud and off road in general. A few less punctures would be nice.


Schwalbe black Jack 16 tyres for one of the trailers 11.98 the pair......the trailer came with nylon tyres and hell do they puncture. Not high on puncture protection (black jacks) but will line the tyres by gluing some inner tubes inside the tyre as an experiment? 

500ml of tubeless tyre sealent £8.99. Again an experiment as I keep seeing YouTube videos saying it works well in tubes. Slime is far from great. Bought loads of ALDI puncture protected tubes (white slime?) £1.99......not very good puncture protection but nice thick tubes so not entirely a rip off.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2020)

Some replacement water bottle cages. The current ones don’t clamp the bottle well enough when mounted horizontal. The odd lost bottle. New ones have carbon fibre in them and much firmer clamping action. So hopefully no more picking bottles up out of the road or verge.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2020)

One thing with using utility bikes is that you don't need cycle luggage, but now I'm using a "normal" bike, especially because I'm likely to need to travel by rail/bike more often I realised my small and elderly pannier wasn't going to be anything like adequate.

After much advice from various people here (Thanks again, BTW), I took a deep breath and got these:






I must however confess that I've already broken the rules by using only one pannier while riding...


----------



## Gunk (12 Jan 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> a Cyckit Aeroclam (P2 version)
> 
> View attachment 500197



Looks very fancy, what’s the benefit over a regular small saddle bag?


----------



## Notafettler (12 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> Looks very fancy, what’s the benefit over a regular small saddle bag?


Aesthetically 10 out of 10


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ve signed up for Audaxes too and, as I have a tendency to over-prepare, I have ordered a huge bikepacking saddlebag and a frame bag. The frame bag will get used a lot though for holding my first aid kit when doing Go Ride social rides with families.



sounds like far too much capacity for audax but sure you’ll work out what you need over time.


----------



## Notafettler (12 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> One thing with using utility bikes is that you don't need cycle luggage, but now I'm using a "normal" bike, especially because I'm likely to need to travel by rail/bike more often I realised my small and elderly pannier wasn't going to be anything like adequate.
> 
> After much advice from various people here (Thanks again, BTW), I took a deep breath and got these:
> 
> ...


Ortileb Load of shite. You should have bought Carradice super C black cotton duck panniers, everything else is worthless in comparison. And they are British to boot. Don't you care about food miles? well buying foreign panniers is no different. You clearly are global warming denier.
Of course my latter remarks could be construed as over the top!!!! Apart from Carradice being better than ortileb that's undeniable.


----------



## DCBassman (12 Jan 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Ortileb Load of shite. You should have bought Carradice super C black cotton duck panniers, everything else is worthless in comparison. And they are British to boot. Don't you care about food miles? well buying foreign panniers is no different. You clearly are global warming denier.
> Of course my latter remarks could be construed as over the top!!!! Apart from Carradice being better than ortileb that's undeniable.


He's in Germany. Ortlieb are German...


----------



## Notafettler (12 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> He's in Germany. Ortlieb are German...


No excuse!


----------



## DCBassman (12 Jan 2020)

Why not? They're not travelling. Food miles, you said...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Why not? *They're not travelling*. Food miles, you said...



They will be soon...

Today's test ride went pretty well.

"Ortlieb" literally translated means "Place" (Ort) and "Love" (Lieb). This information is entirely irrelevant to the thread, I just mention it in passing.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> sounds like far too much capacity for audax but sure you’ll work out what you need over time.


Probably . I was thinking longer term and maybe taking my kids for a night away in the tent. Plus I always struggle to carry my rain jacket comfortably without resorting to a rucksack. And I am always hungry so I carry the odd snack or two (or three or four). The bag I've ordered does roll down to reduce empty space. I didn't want to buy several different bags.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Probably . I was thinking longer term and maybe taking my kids for a night away in the tent. Plus I always struggle to carry my rain jacket comfortably without resorting to a rucksack. And I am always hungry so I carry the odd snack or two (or three or four). The bag I've ordered does roll down to reduce empty space. I didn't want to buy several different bags.



I was thinking similar when I bought the Ortliebs: temperatures vary quite dramatically from early morning to midday here so it is good to have extra space for a fairly thick coat.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2020)

My other thought was if I join an audax earlier than my first planned event, I may need to take an extra base layer or something depending on the weather.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My other thought was if I join an audax earlier than my first planned event, I may need to take an extra base layer or something depending on the weather.



This time of year us easy, you put your layers on and that’s that. Spring and autumn have greater variance of temp. But you don’t need bulky layers for audax. Carry an emergency silver bag or blanket in case you get stranded middle of nowhere. Compact and warm.


----------



## steven1988 (12 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Probably . I was thinking longer term and maybe taking my kids for a night away in the tent. Plus I always struggle to carry my rain jacket comfortably without resorting to a rucksack. And I am always hungry so I carry the odd snack or two (or three or four). The bag I've ordered does roll down to reduce empty space. I didn't want to buy several different bags.



Odd snack??? I only know one person who carries more than you, and we know how much that is.


----------



## Notafettler (12 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> One thing with using utility bikes is that you don't need cycle luggage, but now I'm using a "normal" bike, especially because I'm likely to need to travel by rail/bike more often I realised my small and elderly pannier wasn't going to be anything like adequate.
> 
> After much advice from various people here (Thanks again, BTW), I took a deep breath and got these:
> 
> ...


Cycle luggage? that's not cycle luggage, this is cycle luggage


----------



## Notafettler (12 Jan 2020)

I think the other carradice super c shopper isn't on there but I can assure you I always travel with both on. Front ones are 20 year plus Carradice super c rear panniers......as a forager you should always be prepared. I have a wide definition of foraging. I foraged salmon in Herefordshire.....from my daughters fridge. She says that's not foraging. Matter of opinion.


----------



## Notafettler (12 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> He's in Germany. Ortlieb are German...


Pedantic to boot


----------



## Ridgeway (12 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> Looks very fancy, what’s the benefit over a regular small saddle bag?



Mainly aesthetics, i suppose more waterproof although most decent saddle bags are pretty good at that and i avoid the rain anyway but mainly that they are super neat and small.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jan 2020)

steven1988 said:


> Odd snack??? I only know one person who carries more than you, and we know how much that is.


Yeah but, I only carry all those amount of snacks when I've got the kids with me. When it's just me, I limit it to one carrier bag full


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Cycle luggage? that's not cycle luggage, this is cycle luggage
> 
> View attachment 500325



If you're going to start a "I carry more luggage than you" competition, I'll go and find some pictures of my Bakfiets fully loaded...


----------



## Notafettler (13 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you're going to start a "I carry more luggage than you" competition, I'll go and find some pictures of my Bakfiets fully loaded...


Wow just looked up Bakfiet

https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Electric-B...VqvXDLQwudLtWyphHFqsYMPMWhKbZYqxoCzJEQAvD_BwE

That's looks like some cargo capacity.
Is it power assist and have you tried it off road?

I spent £375 replacing the battery on kalkhoff, which I bought entirely for transporting the dog. I decided I wanted my money back. So initially I used the dog trailer to fetch wood but as mainly off road it didn't look like it would do the dog trailer any good. So bought something very similar to this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bicycle-...ailer-65-kg-/312888023209?hash=item48d99458a9

It came with the same attachment as the dog trailer but the attachment on the arm of trailer was utter crap. I immediately demanded my money back and the seller pay for the return. The seller agreed to a full refund (eventually)and told me to keep the trailer. I ordered a different one

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vidaXL-B...nsport-Cart-/372646350605?hash=item56c3740f0d

But I used this first one till I could be arsed to put the second one together. The first one soon collapsed. The second one was much better.....unbelievably one wheels collapsed. Good job I kept the wheels from the first. They actually fitted the axle better. I am now very careful with it, less wood pushing the bike and trailer slowly through woods when loaded. Alas I am getting a bit sick of the electric bike as limits the routes I exercise the dog. So instead of cutting 2 foot logs I cut one foot logs and load them into my far superior Carradice super c. This allows me to do a few different rides before collecting the wood.
Still going to use the trailer but a bit more sparingly. At a guess I have a year and half of firewood now. Free firewood burns better than bought! I think this maybe an unnecessary long post but can't be bothered reducing it. Anyway let's see that bakfiet loaded. Preferably with firewood! Is yours power assist and what size is the battery?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Wow just looked up Bakfiet
> 
> That's looks like some cargo capacity.
> Is it power assist and have you tried it off road?



No power assist. I prefer it that way as it is easier to maintain.

It can do limited offroad riding: we have gravel roads in places locally and it deals with those well, but it is about 35 kg empty so enthusiasm to charge up hills is minimal...


----------



## Notafettler (13 Jan 2020)

Some big hills on route that I have to take the dog, without power assist I would have no chance of getting up them. Presently I would not be surprised if the bike was getting close to 35kg (motor plus biggest battery available) trailer is 14kgs, dog about 19kgs and the return journey maybe an extra 24kgs. Power assist or not capable of doing it. I must say that bike with power assist looks staggeringly cheap.


----------



## Notafettler (13 Jan 2020)

Look at the bakefiets further down from International sellers

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...+cargo.TRS0&_nkw=electric+cargo+bike&_sacat=0

It appears Dutch don't always translate into English very well!


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Some big hills on route that I have to take the dog, without power assist I would have no chance of getting up them. Presently I would not be surprised if the bike was getting close to 35kg (motor plus biggest battery available) trailer is 14kgs, dog about 19kgs and the return journey maybe an extra 24kgs. Power assist or not capable of doing it. I must say that bike with power assist looks staggeringly cheap.



Ours is limited to the relatively flat plateau we live in. I took it down into one local valley on two occasions (because someone wanted to make a film here), but other than that I use the Xtracycle.

Which reminds me, I've just bought a BB for the Xtracycle. Is that sufficiently back in thread?


----------



## DCBassman (16 Jan 2020)

For the installation of the star nut on the Merida.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> View attachment 500736
> 
> For the installation of the star nut on the Merida.



Ah. An Irish Spanner.

Everyone needs one of those...


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2020)

Sime new Lizard Skin bar tape for my Pinnacle Sportive/all round genereal duties steed. Its patterned but mainly brown to go with the black frame/brown saddle colour theme. Not cheap at 30 sovs, but in my experience the Lizard Skin bar tape is supremely comfortable and peerlessly hard wearing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Sime new Lizard Skin bar tape for my Pinnacle Sportive/all round genereal duties steed. Its patterned but mainly brown to go with the black frame/brown saddle colour theme. Not cheap at 30 sovs, but in my experience the Lizard Skin bar tape is supremely comfortable and peerlessly hard wearing.



I considered getting good quality tape, but then I reasoned that I'll need to practice a bit as I've not applied the stuff before, so I got a couple of cheap rolls.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jan 2020)

A skinsuit for track racing and TT's - should be ready in about 3 weeks. I've a baggy one but that can be donated on.

Also a 10 speed Ultegra cassette and some Topeak valve extenders.


----------



## sleuthey (16 Jan 2020)

Got one of these on Tues and tried it out today. I was disappointed when it arrived as it's thin and has a really clingy band. However after 5 mins both ways I forgot about the band and it kept me very warm whilst not feeling bulky under the helmet. It's won me over.


----------



## Heigue'r (16 Jan 2020)

Some campagnolo Khamsin wheels to replace the zondas on the commuter..pretty disappointed with the zondas overall,This is the second set that the brake track has worn away really quickly.
Some durano plus tyres to try and combat the crap roads/lanes I commute on,4 punctures on tuesday on michelin pro 4 rear tyre with a few hundred miles on them,glass,staple,flint and failed repair
Some new brake blocks


----------



## Justinitus (16 Jan 2020)

A couple of new Ortlieb saddle bags arrived today. I had a Tredz £10 discount voucher which needed using up... 

A Micro 0.8l as my everyday bag and a Saddle Bag 2 4.1l for when I need some capacity. Brackets mounted on both bikes so I can switch the bags around as and when as they use the same qr mount. Really pleased with them!


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Jan 2020)

Bought some Polaris High Viz reflective arm warmers for spring commuting, knee warmers and leg warmers all for a fiver each in the Polaris sale. Never worn knee or leg warmers before but worth trying at that price I think.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2020)

Some AA NIMH batteries for the old VistaLite VL-400. I initially thought it was one that had the single solid battery that recharges but can't be replaced, but I figured how to open it, and it had four AA batteries in it.


----------



## Alberto Balsam (18 Jan 2020)

A new Shimano 34/50 chainset (and associated BB - cos the old chainset was an FSA). I'm replacing the bike's original 36/46 set up cos I really wasn't getting on with it... I went out for a quick 5 miles on the new set up and it feels tons better already. A very minor teak was needed to the front mech end stop when I got back but that was all. Looking forward to a bigger ride out on it now.


----------



## Vantage (20 Jan 2020)

A new tent. 
Wild Country Zephyros 2 Compact. 
It's for the bike specifically so counts


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jan 2020)

Vantage said:


> A new tent.
> Wild Country Zephyros 2 Compact.
> It's for the bike specifically so counts


1.9kg. My D Lock is heavier! 

I watched a GCN video yesterday where Hank and Mark Beaumont went bikepacking in Patagonia. Hank’s tent weighed 700g. He never mentioned how much it cost though...


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2020)

Wheel truing stand, should be easier than zip ties


----------



## Gunk (20 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Wheel truing stand, should be easier than zip ties



An old set of forks in the vice works for me, and of course some cable ties!


----------



## Vantage (20 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> An old set of forks in the vice works for me, and of course some cable ties!



That's how I used to do it too.
Then I bought a wheel truing stand. A revelation.


----------



## Notafettler (21 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Wheel truing stand, should be easier than zip ties


I am lazy (very) the rigida ones that have tungsten carbide fired at them at something times the speed of sound on one Rohloff bike. I think its Sputnik on the other. Never needed any trueing first owner did 20,000 kilometres on them Pakistan and south Africa. I think he said he did minimal work on them. No idea what miles I have done on them but (at least 5,000) lots of off road no trueing needed. The true zero maintenance rims for the lazy cyclist! A bit heavy mind but only if you compare them with other rims. Dont and you won't notice! Not a weight weeny rim!


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2020)

I've just bought one of these from the interweb place that sounds like a rainforest in order to alleviate the handlebar real estate issue on the hybrid...


----------



## Gunk (22 Jan 2020)

Bought yet another complete bike last night (my son is on a roll at the moment!)

This one needs nothing, I’ll list it for sale at the weekend


----------



## Notafettler (22 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> Bought yet another complete bike last night (my son is on a roll at the moment!)
> 
> This one needs nothing, I’ll list it for sale at the weekend
> 
> View attachment 501597


Where do you buy them? Is there good profit margin and more importantly where do you sell them!


----------



## Gunk (22 Jan 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Where do you buy them? Is there good profit margin and more importantly where do you sell them!



We either get them via word of mouth or off Gumtree. We sell on eBay. It’s my sons little business I just help him out. He does very well out of it


----------



## Mrs M (22 Jan 2020)

A couple of jerseys for my upcoming hols 
From Chain Reaction Cycles.
The Endura one was only a tenner, perfect fit and a gorgeous colour.
Morvelo one is very smart but fit will encourage less biscuit munching 





(a bit nippet)


----------



## Notafettler (22 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> We either get them via word of mouth or off Gumtree. We sell on eBay. It’s my sons little business I just help him out. He does very well out of it


Do you post? I live rural so suspect buyers maybe limited, although I have got rid off all my very old, low value bikes easy peasy...dirt cheap though!. I have a Thorn I am flogging on ebay via the £1 deal, collection only. Lots of interest. 2 buyers bike to small one every thing right but didn't read the "collection only no PayPal". I intend on leaving it on as it will sell in spring. Relist everytime they offer £1 maximum deal (normally every 2 weeks. Either way your sons business sounds like a nice little earner. A good way to start. 
You/he might try this. Ebay via baycrazy or mse equivalent. These sights look for collection allowed. In there there will be collections only. They go very very cheap. As a lot can easily be resold at a decent profit if you are willing to post. If I set within 10 miles around me I will only get 200 at most. In a city I would get 2000 plus 5 miles from me. I occasionally did this when I stayed in Manchester. One item 99p sold at £108. I never bid myself I use a bid sniper like Gixen, that way you don't get into bidding wars. Try the site but dont put anything in the search as you don't have to.


----------



## Gunk (22 Jan 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Do you post? I live rural so suspect buyers maybe limited, although I have got rid off all my very old, low value bikes easy peasy...dirt cheap though!. I have a Thorn I am flogging on ebay via the £1 deal, collection only. Lots of interest. 2 buyers bike to small one every thing right but didn't read the "collection only no PayPal". I intend on leaving it on as it will sell in spring. Relist everytime they offer £1 maximum deal (normally every 2 weeks. Either way your sons business sounds like a nice little earner. A good way to start.
> You/he might try this. Ebay via baycrazy or mse equivalent. These sights look for collection allowed. In there there will be collections only. They go very very cheap. As a lot can easily be resold at a decent profit if you are willing to post. If I set within 10 miles around me I will only get 200 at most. In a city I would get 2000 plus 5 miles from me. I occasionally did this when I stayed in Manchester. One item 99p sold at £108. I never bid myself I use a bid sniper like Gixen, that way you don't get into bidding wars. Try the site but dont put anything in the search as you don't have to.



I live in Oxford so we always do collection only


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2020)

Mrs M said:


> A couple of jerseys for my upcoming hols
> From Chain Reaction Cycles.
> The Endura one was only a tenner, perfect fit and a gorgeous colour.
> Morvelo one is very smart but fit will encourage less biscuit munching
> ...



Mmmm, those are really rather nice.


----------



## Oxford Dave (22 Jan 2020)

I wanted to adjust a few things on my bike without kneeling on the cold concrete so popped into Oxford (by car) and bought a workshop bike stand from Decathlon. I also bought a chain cleaning gadget which I haven't used yet...


----------



## Gunk (22 Jan 2020)

I’ve got one of their bike stands Dave, they’re a good investment


----------



## Gunk (22 Jan 2020)

Bought some USB lights for the Raleigh this afternoon


----------



## Lee1319 (23 Jan 2020)

Wheels, chain, frame, handle bars, gears... Okay I brought a whole new bike


----------



## sleuthey (25 Jan 2020)

Ordered from China on 9 Jan. Turned up today. £1.29 with free postage.


----------



## Oxford Dave (25 Jan 2020)

Hi Gunk, looks exactly the same as mine! Works well.
BTW, any idea how to get the 'quote' function to work? I've been using forums for years, but this one has me beaten!


----------



## Gunk (25 Jan 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> Hi Gunk, looks exactly the same as mine! Works well.
> BTW, any idea how to get the 'quote' function to work? I've been using forums for years, but this one has me beaten!


----------



## Oxford Dave (25 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> View attachment 502024


Thanks!!
Not quite what I was expecting, but better!


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (28 Jan 2020)

3D printed widget to hold my light under my Garmin holder. Fitted today but bikes on the turbo so haven’t used yet


----------



## Ridgeway (29 Jan 2020)

Well bought these a few weeks back but they only arrived a few days ago, some 56mm Light Bicycle aero rims. Now installed and first test ride completed, very happy


----------



## Ridgeway (29 Jan 2020)

New hoops


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Jan 2020)

Elite Drivio X smart trainer (special price from Madison)
Wahoo Elemnt Bolt (refurb from Wahoo)
Ultegra Di2 shifters and rear mech from the 'bay.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jan 2020)

1 x cartridge BB.


----------



## Vantage (30 Jan 2020)

A pair of MKS Sylvan Touring pedals.


----------



## DCBassman (31 Jan 2020)

A new-to-me set of compact drops, courtesy of @Yellow Saddle.


----------



## Gunk (31 Jan 2020)

Just picked up another Gumtree bike 2007 Kona Caldera hard tail MTB. It’s in very nice exceptionally clean condition Shimano XT groupset. Front mech needs some adjustment but wheels are straight and the SLX hydraulic discs work perfectly.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2020)

Oil port lubricators


----------



## Notafettler (1 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Oil port lubricators
> 
> View attachment 502780


For what? Never seen such such thing before.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Feb 2020)

Notafettler said:


> For what? Never seen such such thing before.



Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## BigMeatball (1 Feb 2020)

Just bought 

- muc off drivetrain cleaner and bike chain wet lube 
- park tool chain scrubber tool and a couple of extra brushes 

Next weekend is going to be fun. My drivetrain and chain are disgusting.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2020)

Notafettler said:


> For what? Never seen such such thing before.





Andy in Germany said:


> Glad I'm not the only one.



One of them is to replace the oil port in a three speed Sturmey Archer hub. The other is a spare, which I do not need but they were sold as pair.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Feb 2020)

Insurance & breakdown cover. 

My home & contents insurance is due for renewal this month and Priviledge have reduced the amount of cover for higher value items (bikes in my case) so, having followed a couple of previous threads, I had a look at Aviva. Their premium insurance seems to provide a much higher level of at home cover and up to £2000 away from home cover. This would cover all my bikes, including the Spa Elan which is separately insured at the moment, so the increased premium will be more than negated by not needing to renew that.

Also I've decided to try out ETA Cycle Rescue in the hope that I never need it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Feb 2020)

Just dropped the deposit on a bespoke 953 frame


----------



## Gunk (7 Feb 2020)

Micro pump arrived today so emergency kit all sorted


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> Micro pump arrived today so emergency kit all sorted
> 
> View attachment 503596
> 
> ...



Wow, my _workbench _isn't that tidy, let alone the emergency kit...


----------



## roadrash (9 Feb 2020)

A shiny new 12-28 cassette to replace the 11_25 that's currently on my road bike
.


----------



## rivers (11 Feb 2020)

Looking at the long range weather forecast, I broke down and bought myself a turbo. Just a dumb one, and with a few free trials (swift, trainer road), combined with BC and a few other workouts, I should be on track for my big rides this season.


----------



## Ashimoto (12 Feb 2020)

A Stand. Best thing ive bought in a long time.


----------



## Threevok (12 Feb 2020)

Shimano Deore LX T670 front mech, to replace the SLX one I currently have that refuses to stop sticking, no matter how many times I clean and lubricate the damned thing.


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2020)

A new 10 speed chain fitted this morning , the other worked ok with the new cassette but it was noisy, I was surprised at the difference when I laid them side by side, I didn't think it was that worn , ah well all working fine and buttery smooth and quite, I cant be doing with noisy transmission I like the only the sound of tyres on tarmac and my breathing  panting for breath.


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> A new 10 speed chain fitted this morning , the other worked ok with the new cassette but it was noisy, I was surprised at the difference when I laid them side by side, I didn't think it was that worn , ah well all working fine and buttery smooth and quite, I cant be doing with noisy transmission I like the only the sound of tyres on tarmac and my breathing  panting for breath.


I have recently swapped chains too... my chain measuring thingy's (2 different makes) were saying nearly at 75% (11speed) however I was also surprised at the length new to old when laid side by side, however this was existing Shimano and a new FSA that I know wont last long


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2020)

I actually meant to post this in the what have you fettled thread


----------



## Oxford Dave (12 Feb 2020)

I bought a decent D lock for my bike today, as I had realised I couldn't stop anywhere and leave it without one! Meant a satisfying 31 mile ride, so it was a good day. Used the new lock to secure the bike outside a pub on the way home, and it obviously worked as nobody stole my bike.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Feb 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> I bought a decent D lock for my bike today, as I had realised I couldn't stop anywhere and leave it without one! Meant a satisfying 31 mile ride, so it was a good day. Used the new lock to secure the bike outside a pub on the way home, and it obviously worked as nobody stole my bike.


Did it come with a cable to secure your wheels?


----------



## HLaB (12 Feb 2020)

A hip lock Z lock 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbjnqfvmQoI


----------



## Oxford Dave (12 Feb 2020)

No cable, just a D lock, hopefully that'll be enough. I don't plan on leaving it anywhere too risky, today it was outside a country pub on a very quiet road - and I know most of the people round the village anyway. 
If I have to go into Oxford and leave the bike, I'll take my hybrid, not worth a lot and hopefully not worth stealing. Obviously, it'd be locked up anyway.


----------



## rivers (16 Feb 2020)

Went to the local bike jumble this afternoon to see if I could find a rear wheel and cassette for use on the turbo. Within 5 minutes of arriving, I found a set of DT Swiss Tricon wheels for £40. The guy who sold them to me said the rims probably only had a season or 2 of riding left on them, but that wasn't an issue as I'm only using them for the turbo was my reply. I got home and had a peruse of google to find out they were originally £1k wheel, with a weight of about 1400 grams. Now I'm thinking I might get new rims put on them to keep as a back up set to my current wheels.


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Feb 2020)

Not today but Friday.

New Cotic Escapade for the better half-in purple obv.

Will source some GRX,Halo,Hope and Genetic bits for it this week at work-it's Ice Bike(Madison/Sportline trade show) so usually some good deals for ibd's*(and staff).

*Need all the help we can with online stores selling at a loss


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Feb 2020)

Bought some aluminum stock for a decaleur project. It has to turn warmer, first. I need to get my head around the design of it as well, but some stock for these things are standard sizes, due to weight and strength and availability.


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Feb 2020)

This week I have been mostly buying(well technically the other half);

Shimano GRX 600/800 mix gearset(as Madison are out of stock on some parts)
Hope bb, headset and carbon seat post
Halo Vapour/SP dynamo wheels
Vittoria Terreno dry 650b tyres
Shimano XT Ice Tech rotors
Shimano XT/Ultegra chain

All for the new purple Cotic.

And for me;

Shimano GRX di2 shifter and left brake lever.
76 projects Garmin mount and light fitting.


----------



## Brooks (21 Feb 2020)

Went out for a ride on Tuesday with a few friends and the girlfriend had a puncture. All was fine until it came to pumping up the tyre with my useless cheap old pump, everyone else had roughly the same ineffective pumps. So I ordered a Topeak road Morph after reading some excellent reviews on the pump, fingers crossed it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## topcat1 (22 Feb 2020)

Absolute black oval chain rings and a Fumpa


----------



## Bio racer (22 Feb 2020)

Have decided to ditch the Look pedal system I have been using since they first came out and bought 2 pairs of Shimano 105's with blue cleats, looking forward to trying them out. Also a pair of Ultegra Ice rotors to replace the ones on my gravel bike which have squealed since I bought the damn thing 5 years ago. I'm keeping my fingers crossed !


----------



## Vantage (24 Feb 2020)

A fibrefix emergency spoke and an Abus something or other cable lock which just about meets the insurance requirements. Much lighter than the ton weight u lock.


----------



## Justinitus (25 Feb 2020)

A Park PCS-10.2 work stand. Nowt wrong with my Lidl one really but the tramadol persuaded me it was a good idea...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Feb 2020)

These lovely fluorescent and reflective custom mud flaps which arrived today.


----------



## Soltydog (27 Feb 2020)

Bought a new helmet, which arrived the other day, think it's got some sort of extra safety device fitted, but not sure how it works


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Feb 2020)

Soltydog said:


> Bought a new helmet, which arrived the other day, think it's got some sort of extra safety device fitted, but not sure how it works
> View attachment 506238



That is a security tag which should have been removed.


----------



## Mattk50 (28 Feb 2020)

I want to buy a new saddle. The one that came with my Trek 7.3 hybrid doesn't tilt that I can see and feels quite hard after an hour cycling. I looked on amazon but feel bewildered by choice. They were cheaper than I thought and some even have lights on them (not that I cycle outdoors at the moment lol!). Any advice on a comfortable tilting one to get?


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> I want to buy a new saddle. The one that came with my Trek 7.3 hybrid doesn't tilt that I can see and feels quite hard after an hour cycling. I looked on amazon but feel bewildered by choice. They were cheaper than I thought and some even have lights on them (not that I cycle outdoors at the moment lol!). Any advice on a comfortable tilting one to get?


It's not the saddle that tilts but the bit of the seatpost that the saddle attaches to...so a new saddle won't help. Post a picture of the seatpost fixings with the saddle removed  If anything, you might need a new seatpost if there really is no adjustment! Or take the bike back to the shop and ask them to take look

If the saddle feels hard, you may just need to toughen your derriere up by more riding if new to cycling or perhaps try different shorts...if you're riding on a turbo (for an hour zzzz), you will need to move around a bit, stand up, all the things that you would do on the road ... and which help to relieve bum ache


----------



## Justinitus (28 Feb 2020)

As what @vickster suggests above, I’m sure it will tilt - someone here can hopefully help you with a photo.

As for the saddle feeling hard - I’m pretty positive you’ll get used to it after a while as it does take time to adjust to any saddle - especially if you’re new to riding.

Whatever you do, don’t be tempted to get one of those comfy looking gel saddle covers they’re the devil in disguise. Don’t ask me how I know..


----------



## Sterlo (28 Feb 2020)

I've just bought a new lock, Krytonite 785, I want to start going further this year (if the weather ever clears up) so that means stops, hence the new lock. Not as heavy as I'd guessed it was going to be and got good reviews so we'll see.


----------



## Milzy (28 Feb 2020)

topcat1 said:


> Absolute black oval chain rings and a Fumpa
> View attachment 505571


Must buy oval chainrings one day!


----------



## 8mph (28 Feb 2020)

Unusual Klein suspension-corrected forks - beautiful or what?


----------



## Johnno260 (28 Feb 2020)

New groupset, tyres, BB.


----------



## Mattk50 (28 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> It's not the saddle that tilts but the bit of the seatpost that the saddle attaches to...so a new saddle won't help. Post a picture of the seatpost fixings with the saddle removed  If anything, you might need a new seatpost if there really is no adjustment! Or take the bike back to the shop and ask them to take look
> 
> If the saddle feels hard, you may just need to toughen your derriere up by more riding if new to cycling or perhaps try different shorts...if you're riding on a turbo (for an hour zzzz), you will need to move around a bit, stand up, all the things that you would do on the road ... and which help to relieve bum ache



I'll take a picture once I can get to the shed. It's just the bit of me which gets most ache (along with some small muscle just below my outer left ankle bone) at the moment. I do 75 mins indoor turbo now 5 times a week and alternate between types of cyclijng shorts. I'll try wiggling around a bit more!


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Feb 2020)

I’ve had an expensive day. 

Two bottle cages, A rear light, Two tyre levers, Innertube, CO2 inflator, Mini multi-tool....

Oh yeah, and a Trek Domane SL5 

All to replace the stuff that was nicked a month ago.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (29 Feb 2020)

Two inner gear gables to replace the ones on the summer bike which have some kind of coating on and look hairy. It would`nt have been so bad but I was thinking about giving them a shave !


----------



## Mattk50 (29 Feb 2020)

So here's some pictures. How does the saddle tilt? There's one screw underneath that seems seized. Ignore the bike behind it, it makes the picture look confusing, cables ties for the saddle bag.


----------



## C R (29 Feb 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> So here's some pictures. How does the saddle tilt? There's one screw underneath that seems seized. Ignore the bike behind it, it makes the picture look confusing, cables ties for the saddle bag.
> View attachment 506475
> 
> 
> ...


Loosen the bolt, the semi circular bit will be free to rotate to the position you want.


----------



## Mattk50 (29 Feb 2020)

C R said:


> Loosen the bolt, the semi circular bit will be free to rotate to the position you want.


Thanks. It won't shift though. Anti clockwise as you look at it with an Allan key with full chat doesn't do anything, ummhh


----------



## vickster (29 Feb 2020)

try the other way?how old is the bike?
what are the cable ties for?


----------



## C R (29 Feb 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> Thanks. It won't shift though. Anti clockwise as you look at it with an Allan key with full chat doesn't do anything, ummhh


It may need some umph, some places seem to like overtightening these things.


----------



## vickster (29 Feb 2020)

And when you do get it undone, apply some copper grease to the thread to avoid it seizing


----------



## Mattk50 (1 Mar 2020)

C R said:


> It may need some umph, some places seem to like overtightening these things.



Anti clockwise as you look up at it right?


----------



## Mattk50 (1 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> try the other way?how old is the bike?
> what are the cable ties for?


Bike is about 5 years old now I guess. I used cable ties to attach the saddle bag. I think the cables that can with it were useless from memory. You cant see them once the saddle bag is on fortunately.


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2020)

sleuthey said:


> However after 5 mins both ways I forgot about the band and it kept me very warm whilst not feeling bulky under the helmet. It's won me over.



If there's one thing worse than a moist helmet, it's a bulky moist helmet.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Mar 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> Thanks. It won't shift though. Anti clockwise as you look at it with an Allan key with full chat doesn't do anything, ummhh



Giving it full grunt will risk twisting the head off the bolt.

The saddle looks fairly level.

You might like to consider how desperate you are to move it.


----------



## Mattk50 (1 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Giving it full grunt will risk twisting the head off the bolt.
> 
> The saddle looks fairly level.
> 
> You might like to consider how desperate you are to move it.



I did wonder that, I used a claw hammer to hit the allan key gently to no avail, creaked a bit. I thought I'd try and tilt the saddle as I keep sliding down it during turbo training and wondering if a slight tilt would help. Apologies for taking this thread off topic.


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 Mar 2020)

try taking the seat post out with the saddle attached, put on the bench/floor upside down and add penetrating oil to the thread, leave overnight or longer and attack again, be careful of taking the head off like pale rider said, if you do though this will allow it to come apart and give you better access to the threaded plate at the top under the saddle, you will need a new bolt, if this happens you can then apply some heat to the threaded top plate and hopefully break the seal if corroded, it may come undone with Molegrips and a vice once the pressure is off though


----------



## Mattk50 (1 Mar 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> try taking the seat post out with the saddle attached, put on the bench/floor upside down and add penetrating oil to the thread, leave overnight or longer and attack again, be careful of taking the head off like pale rider said, if you do though this will allow it to come apart and give you better access to the threaded plate at the top under the saddle, you will need a new bolt, if this happens you can then apply some heat to the threaded top plate and hopefully break the seal if corroded, it may come undone with Molegrips and a vice once the pressure is off though


Thanks. I'll do it after the training session this morning that I'm still not getting around to.


----------



## Justinitus (1 Mar 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> try taking the seat post out with the saddle attached, put on the bench/floor upside down and add penetrating oil to the thread, leave overnight or longer and attack again, be careful of taking the head off like pale rider said, if you do though this will allow it to come apart and give you better access to the threaded plate at the top under the saddle, you will need a new bolt, if this happens you can then apply some heat to the threaded top plate and hopefully break the seal if corroded, it may come undone with Molegrips and a vice once the pressure is off though



Put a piece of tape around the seatpost where it enters the frame before removing it - this will mark the exact same saddle height for when you put it back in.


----------



## ExpatTyke (1 Mar 2020)

I've bought a set of red Koolstop brake pads for the Peugeot AO8. I rode it to work on what was supposed to be a dry day on Thursday - of course it rained on the way home. Steel rims, Mafac brakes with fibre pads, and heavy rain on busy roads isn't a good mix.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Mar 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> I did wonder that, I used a claw hammer to hit the allan key gently to no avail, creaked a bit. I thought I'd try and tilt the saddle as I keep sliding down it during turbo training and wondering if a slight tilt would help. Apologies for taking this thread off topic.



Hitting the key with a hammer won't help because it will tend to spring back.

Constant firm pressure with your hand is what's required.


----------



## C R (1 Mar 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> Anti clockwise as you look up at it right?


That's right. Seat out and either penetrating oil or heat are likely to help. For heating use boiling water, as direct flame from a blow torch is likely to damage the finish.

Once you manage to do your adjustments make sure you put copper grease on the new bolt as per @vickster's advice.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Mar 2020)

New track pump for me this morning.

I've thought for a while my Halfords cheapie was coming to the end of its life - most of the stroke pumped no air at all.

This was confirmed with my recent purchase of the tubeless tyres Blaster compressed air tank.

My pump would only punch about 65psi into it, which was only just enough.

So I took the Blaster back to Edinburgh Bicycles to try a new track pump on it.

A £20 Giant one put 100psi in the Blaster fairly easily, and would have done more had I wanted to.

Job's a good 'un.

The pump also has a bigger pressure gauge which I will find easier to read.

Pleased for the money - I was expecting to pay nearer thirty or forty quid.

https://www.edinburghbicycle.com/giant-control-tower-3-track-pump-unique-69077


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Mar 2020)

The trackpump i use (won't go into detail on the £60+ Spesh think I bought - never again) came from Edinburgh bike-coop - their branding of a giyo. Doesn't come apart but I settled for it as it was only £15.
Does yours come apart for servicing?
These days unless uber cheap I'd only buy a track or bike pump that could be taken apart for o-ring greasing - and preferably had spare parts available.
Topeak tend to be good for this.


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 Mar 2020)

I have a Lzyne track pump bought from CRC 5/6 years ago, cost about £40 and it is fully rebuild able, I have had to replace the dial once, it cost about £12 from Merlin, IRC, pumps up to 220 psi


----------



## postman (1 Mar 2020)

Bought for the bike this week, a bike rack and very nice and light it is too.Sturdy also ,well pleased.More pleased we spent £15 on having it put together and shown how to put it to the car.I will say though there were four very important parts missing when we opened the box in our living room.Bad marks for Halfords not checking before selling.


----------



## DSK (1 Mar 2020)

A proper original Giant aero bottle (plus holder and damn screws as they are specific to the holder).
A new mini pump that does not stick out of the frame or mount to the side of a bottle cage but, offers decent pump action.


----------



## Slick (1 Mar 2020)

Not today, but a nice new set of hand built wheels from big Al at wheelcraft.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Mar 2020)

new light, my old xml t6 light needsa new battery pack as the old one keeps packing up so the bateries have degraded so plumped for the 1000 lumen light from halfords, less BC discount came to £36


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Mar 2020)

cyberknight said:


> new light, my old xml t6 light needsa new battery pack as the old one keeps packing up so the bateries have degraded so plumped for the 1000 lumen light from halfords, less BC discount came to £36


Is that the Halfords own brand one? I was looking at their 1600 lumen model.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Is that the Halfords own brand one? I was looking at their 1600 lumen model.


yes the 1600 one gets a good review bike radar mag be warned the garmin mount was not included at least on mine although its shown in the website pics its an extra what i like is you can set the smaller button as an on/off for your default setting rather than scrolling through modes

https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/a...ikehut-1600l-front-and-50l-rear-light-review/


----------



## cyberknight (1 Mar 2020)

from another thread on cc about the 1600 on full power


----------



## Slick (1 Mar 2020)

cyberknight said:


> yes the 1600 one gets a good review bike radar mag be warned the garmin mount was not included at least on mine although its shown in the website pics its an extra what i like is you can set the smaller button as an on/off for your default setting rather than scrolling through modes
> 
> https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/a...ikehut-1600l-front-and-50l-rear-light-review/


I had the one with the remote switch for scrolling but it never lasted that long. Great light when it was working, but should have lasted more than a single winter at that price for me.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Mar 2020)

Thanks for the link cyber but not at all impressed by that 1600 model. Seems to say you get just an hour of that before it drops to 15. I'll be sticking to my bm german light which cost a lot less.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Mar 2020)

cyberknight said:


> yes the 1600 one gets a good review bike radar mag be warned the garmin mount was not included at least on mine although its shown in the website pics its an extra what i like is you can set the smaller button as an on/off for your default setting rather than scrolling through modes
> 
> https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/a...ikehut-1600l-front-and-50l-rear-light-review/


Thanks for this. Interesting read. I wonder if I could find a mount for the light and my Wahoo.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for the link cyber but not at all impressed by that 1600 model. Seems to say you get just an hour of that before it drops to 15. I'll be sticking to my bm german light which cost a lot less.


Yes, that stood out to me too. I know Polaris do one at 1600 lumens which at normal price is £120, but is often on offer for £50. I wonder how that compares.


----------



## Slick (1 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Yes, that stood out to me too. I know Polaris do one at 1600 lumens which at normal price is £120, but is often on offer for £50. I wonder how that compares.


Sold out. 

https://www.polaris-bikewear.co.uk/Polaris-Navigator-1600-Lumen-Light-and-Powerbank-p/pol01-7711.htm


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Mar 2020)

Slick said:


> Sold out.
> 
> https://www.polaris-bikewear.co.uk/Polaris-Navigator-1600-Lumen-Light-and-Powerbank-p/pol01-7711.htm


They’ll be back. Might get one for next Autumn and Winter.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Mar 2020)

Since we have strayed onto lights, I'd recommend this for onroad riding.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy...MInd6qmfj55wIVjMjeCh06NQ3FEAQYASABEgKPoPD_BwE

Got mine for £20.

Or you could do worse than popping into lidl on the 8th.


----------



## Rusty Nails (1 Mar 2020)

Shimano TL-FD68 Front Derailleur Cable Setting Tool




I've been having problems with the shifting on the front mech of my new bike, a 105 FD 5800. The Shimano manual recommends using this to sort the cable run out. Only a few quid so I've just sent for one.

I want to go back to working on my bikes in the last century


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2020)

sleuthey said:


> Got one of these on Tues and tried it out today. I was disappointed when it arrived as it's thin and has a really clingy band. However after 5 mins both ways I forgot about the band and it kept me very warm whilst not feeling bulky under the helmet. It's won me over.
> View attachment 500766



I saw this post this morning and as a result The Fragrant MrsP and I bought one each.
I also bought the TSB Bike insurance today as well.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Mar 2020)

Last post on lights, but I’ve just seen this on the Book of Faces from Chilli Tech - I’ve got one of their bullet cameras. If the advert is accurate, I’m impressed with battery life on high setting for the larger battery. 

“CREE 960 Lumens Light END OF SEASON SALE (Limited Stock) NOW JUST £33 for 2500mAh Battery (2.5hrs Burntime) or £43 for 5200mAh (5.5hrs Burntime on full 960 Lumens) https://chilli-tech.com/content/960-lumens-cree-bike-light-also-450-lumens-100-lumens-mode-dip/“


----------



## pjd57 (1 Mar 2020)

After much deliberation I ordered a new pannier bag for my hybrid.
The old Altura one is about 14 years old and shows it.

Didn't fancy cheap ones.
Wouldn't pay daft money so settled for ETC bag at about £35 .
First impression is good.
Will I get 10+ years of regular use out of it......


----------



## HLaB (1 Mar 2020)

Bought my self some new rubber (25 mm tubeless clincher and a 25mm clincher), a new chain and a Kask Mistral.


----------



## 8mph (1 Mar 2020)

Weldtite Lithium grease, 1/4" bearings, 3/16" bearings and a headset spacer kit - one 26 x 2.2" Continental Ride Cruiser tyre


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2020)

A waterproof helmet cover. The eggheads are warning us of rising sea levels etc, so thought I'd better get ahead of the curve.

Bought a natty hi vis one, and that's all the shop sells. Luckily their cheapest one was a perfect fit for my Uvex road lid, it could be tailor made, so a fiver lighter but now safe from flooding,


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2020)

4 inner tubes. Still no offers at Uber Bike Components for brake pads.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> A waterproof helmet cover. The eggheads are warning us of rising sea levels etc, so thought I'd better get ahead of the curve.
> 
> Bought a natty hi vis one, and that's all the shop sells. Luckily their cheapest one was a perfect fit for my Uvex road lid, it could be tailor made, so a fiver lighter but now safe from flooding,


Must admit i have never seen the point of those things.
Do you have hair?
Isn't hair essentially waterproof?
Cycling through a 3 hour pourdown in the dales the other day i didn't see any sheep with hats (tho i do often get the idea that supposedly stupid sheep are looking me as some sort of moron struggling up a hill in the rain)


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Mar 2020)

Two bottle cages for the Domane.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Two bottle cages for the Domane.



Colour co-ordinated I hope.

There is pressure to look the part when you have an expensive bike.

I ordered two Ortlieb Sport Roller panniers from my local bike shop yesterday.

My trunk bag will have to go because it's contributing to my difficulties in getting on and off the bike.

The Ortliebs are small for a pannier - 12.5l - which is what I want because one will be permanently mounted on the bike for the carriage of a few bits and pieces, and small pint of milk food shops.

The bike shop will match online prices or close to them, and it saves me the faff of having stuff delivered.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (5 Mar 2020)

Some 5/32" Weldtite caged 1" headset bearings and a Fibrax branded Sturmey Archer gear cable for my Raleigh roadster - plus a couple of spares as I got a multibuy discount. I was pleasantly surprised to see the words "made in the UK" on the gear cables. Don't know if they are NOS or still actually made here now but I'd rather buy British than Chinese.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Mar 2020)

A lovely soft





“buff” for less than 3 euros


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 Mar 2020)

Nearly matches the tattoo on my wrist, the start of a full sleeve.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> A lovely soft
> View attachment 507169
> 
> 
> “buff” for less than 3 euros



That's a lovely colour /pattern 👍

I've acquired a few over the years including a hybrid extra long merino one for winter use.

I like ones with colours that complement the bike I'm riding, but my favourite is the one I got at a running race here in Dorset. It has a print of the Cerne Abbas Giant in all his glory 😊

EDIT:
I suppose that makes me a bit of a d*ck head 😉


----------



## tom73 (5 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Colour co-ordinated I hope.
> 
> There is pressure to look the part when you have an expensive bike.
> 
> ...



Do you have a link I’m not really keen on panniers. But small ones sounds a handy idea.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I like ones with colours that complement the bike I'm riding,


You utter ponce


----------



## rivers (5 Mar 2020)

2 x podsacs fork mount cages for this summer's adventure


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Mar 2020)

tom73 said:


> Do you have a link I’m not really keen on panniers. But small ones sounds a handy idea.


Rutland is as cheap as any.

I examined one in Cycle Heaven in York and was pleasantly surprised at how small it is.

Depends what size you want, of course.

https://www.rutlandcycling.com/acce...t-roller-classic-ql21-25l-pannier-pair_304981


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Mar 2020)

rivers said:


> 2 x podsacs fork mount cages for this summer's adventure


How do they attach if you have no eyelets on the fork? Curious as I started to look at those this morning before the kids got up.


----------



## rivers (5 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> How do they attach if you have no eyelets on the fork? Curious as I started to look at those this morning before the kids got up.


 They came with both zip ties and jubilee clips, plus foam to protect the forks


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Mar 2020)

I took 20 minutes to make a bar bag out of scrap cloth. It is sealed inside and out so should be quite waterproof. 😊🇩🇰


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I ordered two Ortlieb Sport Roller panniers from my local bike shop yesterday.



This transaction has become a little more complicated.

The shop doesn't routinely stock Ortlieb - too dear for their market - but they do have what they call a pro forma account to order product occasionally on a piecemeal basis.

Or at least they did, apparently Ortlieb closed all such accounts last year.

The only way for the shop to deal with them now is to open a credit account with a minimum initial order value of £500.

The owner of the shop was fairly sanguine about it.

As he pointed out, he benefits from sales of other brands that supply him regularly and operate the same policy as Ortlieb in relation to single orders from other shops.

It's off to Tredz for me, but I have ordered the panniers for delivery to the bike shop to save me the faff of receiving them at home.


----------



## pjd57 (7 Mar 2020)

pjd57 said:


> After much deliberation I ordered a new pannier bag for my hybrid.
> The old Altura one is about 14 years old and shows it.
> 
> Didn't fancy cheap ones.
> ...




Used the new bag a couple of times now.
Goes on and off very easily.
No fiddling with Velcro.
Just getting used to the roll down top , which I've never had before.


----------



## DCBassman (8 Mar 2020)

Lidl time!
Crivit light set
Crivit hex key set
Crivit track pump 
Wittkop MTB saddle, for the Trek. This currently wears the Selle road saddle I got with the Scott. That will return to the Scott. 
Can't wait to be able to start doing all this fettling!


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Mar 2020)

Finally got Gatorskin 32c's on, Garmin 520, and changed saddle to Prologo.
I now understand how difficult it is to get Contis on, after usually going with Schwalbe crikey they are tight!
Took thru axle wheels off for first time, now thats a good invention!


----------



## Gunk (8 Mar 2020)

Bought another bike today, a very nice Raleigh Cameo Dutch style bike for only £30 😮 which Mrs Gunk has rather taken a shine to so the Ridgeback will go and this will take its place.

Needs a bit of work, but all simple stuff.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Mar 2020)

Bottom brackets for the Van Nicholas main commuter and the Planet X road bike - both are SRAM equipped so I've gone for the normal GXP BB for the Planet X (lower mileage and dry use), but a Praxis Works M24 for the Van Nich in the hope it lasts a bit longer.


----------



## tincaman (14 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> They’ll be back. Might get one for next Autumn and Winter.


Its the same model as this one, from China (v9d-1600)
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GACIRON-...352045667820?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10
Less than £50 delivered
Or this from Amazon for £56

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/CooSpo-1600Lumens-Rechargeable-Headlights-Waterproof/dp/B081PYN1NS/ref=sr_1_20?dchild=1&keywords=1600+lumens&qid=1584174461&rnid=319530011&s=sports&sr=1-20


----------



## tincaman (14 Mar 2020)

tincaman said:


> Its the same model as this one, from China (v9d-1600)
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GACIRON-...352045667820?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10
> Less than £50 delivered
> Or this from Amazon for £56
> ...



This is a good buy for £50, 1700 lumens max, has a wired remote as well
https://www.merlincycles.com/moon-meteor-storm-rechargeable-front-bike-light-2019-157512.html


----------



## Gunk (14 Mar 2020)

Brompton seat (new to me!)


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> Brompton seat (new to me!)
> 
> View attachment 508356



I like the Brompton saddle, not least because it's nicely finished on the underside.

I use the Brooks saddle on my ebike as a grab point to manhandle the bike.

The underside has lots of rough edges which make it unpleasant to grip.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Mar 2020)

tincaman said:


> Its the same model as this one, from China (v9d-1600)
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GACIRON-...352045667820?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10
> Less than £50 delivered
> Or this from Amazon for £56
> ...



Yes, that's identical other than branding. Wow. The same light for £45 inc P&P from China at full price where full price from Polaris is £130. No brainer. 



tincaman said:


> This is a good buy for £50, 1700 lumens max, has a wired remote as well
> https://www.merlincycles.com/moon-meteor-storm-rechargeable-front-bike-light-2019-157512.html
> View attachment 508340


Aargh! Too many options now! What to do?!


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Mar 2020)

PDW 650 beast 'fenders' ; actually two sets for my Kanzo and the beter half's newly built Cotic Escapade as they are both running 650 x 47c tyres.


----------



## HLaB (14 Mar 2020)

After 13 years I finally bought a new track pump. I wasn't sure I was getting enough pressure into my air tank. As for the first time I had trouble seating a tubeless tyre. Gave up in the end and took it to a lbs in the end. They gave up too. Then I had a eureka moment and decided to buy another brand of tyre. The new tyre seated first time


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (20 Mar 2020)

Insulated bottle, so I can have hot tea with me in case the cafes close. Not pretty but it kept my tea hot for 2hrs while I was cycling round in circles in Richmond park.


----------



## DCLane (23 Mar 2020)

PlanetX Nanolight frame bought for £50 of a club-mate to start a lightweight hillclimb build. I'm going to need something whilst at home for 12+ weeks.
Dura Ace bottom bracket also bought for it.
Along with some lightweight brake / gear cable parts

Need a lightweight seatpost now, along with a cheap brake-only Dura Ace / Ultegra LH and a working 11 speed Dura Ace RH. I've got the rest ...


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Mar 2020)

Bought a Fabric Scoop saddle and some Look Keo pedals for one of my bikes. All second hand eBay bargains.


----------



## pawl (23 Mar 2020)

DCLane said:


> PlanetX Nanolight frame bought for £50 of a club-mate to start a lightweight hillclimb build. I'm going to need something whilst at home for 12+ weeks.
> Dura Ace bottom bracket also bought for it.
> Along with some lightweight brake / gear cable parts
> 
> Need a lightweight seatpost now, along with a cheap brake-only Dura Ace / Ultegra LH and a working 11 speed Dura Ace RH. I've got the rest ...





See if you can hide one of those electronic motor thingys in some where You will fit up the hills.


----------



## shornby (23 Mar 2020)

Dark46 said:


> I went into Halfords and bought some Muck Off (getting ready for the weekend cleaning ) and some chain lube. The guy dropped the chain lube and it broke and spilled out over the floor lol
> [/QUOTE Top tip --- go to Silverline Tools and buy their chain cleaning device -- brilliant --- pour your Muc Off into it --- or buy from "the Range" if you have one near you- I ve never seen my chain so clean


----------



## shornby (23 Mar 2020)

helston90 said:


> New chain- desperately hoping the cassette hasn't worn beyond use- I also bought some electrolyte tablets as CRC no longer does free delivery so had to bump it up a bit.
> I've also exchanged my tesco clubcard points for an Evans voucher which is going towards a charge spoon.


have you got a chain gauge ? Vital if you are a keen bikie -- Recommend Park tools


----------



## shornby (23 Mar 2020)

have you got a chain gauge ? Vital if you are a keen bikie -- Recommend Park tools


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2020)

Well I bought these a few days ago but turned up yesterday but have just opened them .

Rims are a non matching set of 27" alloy 36/40 holed variety for an impending project


----------



## RobinS (26 Mar 2020)

Well I have decided to start refurbing the touring bikes, in the hope we may be able to tour later in the year. Couple of days ago ordered new mudguards for JanetS' bike from Tredz, delivery expected this afternoon, and also 4 new tyres, 2 chains, and new butterfly bar foam from Spa Cycles. This delivery arrived this morning, but they have sent the wrong size tyres! Their initial response is that I have to go to the post office, and pay myself to send them back and they will send the right ones "when they can". From what I have always considered a decent bike shop this is completely unacceptable - so I am waiting for a better response - incidentally I can buy the tyres cheaper elsewhere!


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Mar 2020)

A new set of Sun Ringle Duroc 35 wheels .. CRC bargain.
Came with Shimano and SRAM XD free hub ,very nice..
And a new set of Renthal bars.

I'm thinking a nice July Ride out


----------



## DCBassman (28 Mar 2020)

Thursday: new 21-559 freehub rear wheel to replace the one bent in 3pm's accident...


----------



## DCLane (28 Mar 2020)

More bits for the hillclimb build on a budget:

- FSA SL-K carbon crankset. We only need the cranks, not the chainrings.
- Lightweight gear cables (inner/outer)

Still need a rear derailleur and seatpost. Potentially a Dura Ace RH shifter and broken LH one just for the brake. Wheels will come from the stock we have, as will the saddle.


----------



## bitsandbobs (29 Mar 2020)

Paul Components Boxcar stem. A sturdy thing.


----------



## CXRAndy (29 Mar 2020)

The remaining Di2 parts for my Alfine 11 Di2 conversion


----------



## tincaman (29 Mar 2020)

Treated myself to a Rapha bar bag with 25% off 
https://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/shop/bar-bag/product/BBA01XXOLN


----------



## DCBassman (29 Mar 2020)

Full cable set and bar tape. Cabling: no problem. 
Bar taping: could get frustrating/hilarious/sweary - first wrap!


----------



## bitsandbobs (29 Mar 2020)

tincaman said:


> Treated myself to a Rapha bar bag with 25% off
> https://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/shop/bar-bag/product/BBA01XXOLN



Nice piece of kit now they've got the straps sorted. They had to withdraw the first version.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Mar 2020)

I didn't actually _buy any bits_ this weekend, as someone kindly dumped a dead Apollo CX10 hybrid and a battered 25" size Raleigh 18-23 road frame with a few odd bits on it for me to pick the bones of. 
For such a cheap bike, I actually rate the wheels fitted to the CX10, as I've had my Pioneer Trail hybrid running on a pair from a 99p donor for nearly two years now. So, when the freebie CX10 appeared, I had no hesitation in whipping the wheels off it, as they ran true enough and were identical to those I'm already using. While I was at it I also helped myself to the Apollo saddle, rear mech, fork, headset, and flat bars. The Raleigh supplied me with a pair of Weinmann 500 brake mechs & suicide levers, an alloy bottle cage, an alloy drop bar & stem, and a hi-tensile fork & headset. Both donors came apart very easily, much to my surprise considering the neglected state of them.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Mar 2020)

HLaB said:


> After 13 years I finally bought a new track pump. I wasn't sure I was getting enough pressure into my air tank. As for the first time I had trouble seating a tubeless tyre. Gave up in the end and took it to a lbs in the end. They gave up too. Then I had a eureka moment and decided to buy another brand of tyre. The new tyre seated first time



I had the same problem with my tubeless tank inflater.

It has a pressure gauge, so I could tell my old track pump was only putting about 70psi in it when 100psi is required to do the job.

The new track pump, a budget Giant branded one, does the job easily, and would probably get the tank close to its 140psi limit.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Mar 2020)

RobinS said:


> also 4 new tyres, 2 chains, and new butterfly bar foam from Spa Cycles. This delivery arrived this morning, but they have sent the wrong size tyres! Their initial response is that I have to go to the post office, and pay myself to send them back and they will send the right ones "when they can". From what I have always considered a decent bike shop this is completely unacceptable - so I am waiting for a better response - incidentally I can buy the tyres cheaper elsewhere!



Regrettably this level of service happens regularly, but probably not often, with Spa.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Mar 2020)

I've just Wiggled some Schwalbe Lugano 28s at 9.99 each. They WILL fit...


----------



## RobinS (31 Mar 2020)

The Schwalbe Marathon Plus Tours have gone back, waiting for the 700c x 40 size to arrive (instead of the skinny 35s they sent first). Have also ordered from elsewhere a nice new Charge Spoon saddle, in "leather look" brown, to replace my worn out black one. Will also need some guidance soon on some matching leather look bar tape!
New SKS mudguards fitted to JanetS' bike to replace the slightly smaller ones, one of which she smashed up last season - fitting takes a lot of patience where they have to fit around racks and disc brakes!


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Apr 2020)

Fitted a chain tensioner to my wife's bike.

I got an extra strong motorbike one and prefabricated it to fit for £6.
(Carefully, fold the steel lugs around using a vice until the four holes line up. Then it can be bolted onto the chain stay and wheel dropout.)


----------



## Mike_P (2 Apr 2020)

Okay this might get the vote for the weirdest entry - a table vice! Trying to get a freewheel off and no way will it budge with a spanner on the removal tool and so tried in it the existing vice turning the wheel only to discover the vice although locked rotates through the torque applied by the wheel So order placed with Tool Station who are claiming a delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Soltydog (2 Apr 2020)

I've been meaning to look at Ti bolts for a while, so with having little to do at the mo, I got browsing. I've just ordered 14 bolts & 4 washers to fit out 2 Ti bikes I have, not cheap, but I've saved at least the same amount by not being able to go to the local for last two weeks


----------



## Jenkins (2 Apr 2020)

Tuesday evening - an FSA wing compact handlebar from Spa Cycles.

All credit to them as it was delivered this afternoon.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Apr 2020)

GuyBoden said:


> Fitted a chain tensioner to my wife's bike.
> 
> I got an extra strong motorbike one and prefabricated it to fit for £6.
> (Carefully, fold the steel lugs around using a vice until the four holes line up. Then it can be bolted onto the chain stay and wheel dropout.)
> ...


Push bike tensioners aren't usually spring loaded.

I suppose you are limited to 'bowling underarm' with that one.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Apr 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Okay this might get the vote for the weirdest entry - a table vice! Trying to get a freewheel off and no way will it budge with a spanner on the removal tool and so tried in it the existing vice turning the wheel only to discover the vice although locked rotates through the torque applied by the wheel So order placed with Tool Station who are claiming a delivery tomorrow.



Not weird at all, Mike.

A bench vice is an essential piece of kit for any workshop.


----------



## Gunk (3 Apr 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Not weird at all, Mike.
> 
> A bench vice is an essential piece of kit for any workshop.



You can pick them up for next to nothing, avoid the modern cheap Chinese vices, try and get an old British made Woden or Record I paid £30 for mine about 7 years ago off eBay, it’s over 50 years old and works beautifully.


----------



## fatjel (3 Apr 2020)

I bought a long di2 battery mount for the Roubaix. to go with a used 10 speed ultegra di2 groupset which arrived a couple of weeks ago
I'm having hours of fun making it fit. It Is actually on the bike and working but lots and lots of dangly bits


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Apr 2020)

I bought a new cassette and chain for the Boardman MX Comp, and a new Cassette and chain for the T520, I’ll wait until the spell of unsettled weather that’s coming in next week, clears away before fitting them.


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 Apr 2020)

Bought 2 more Vittoria Trail tech tyres at £10 each and 4 Clarkes gear cables at 99 pence each (planet X), I needed neither, just had to buy something to keep me sane


----------



## Gunk (3 Apr 2020)

Ordered some more Muc Off wet lube off Amazon for a fiver, last lot lasted me about 5 years. I use it for motorbikes and pushbikes.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Apr 2020)

Arrived today, tyres and bar tape. 




This sort of matches the bike...it will get dirty soon enough. But feels comfy!


----------



## Jenkins (14 Apr 2020)

With nothing better to spend my money on at the moment...
Selcof carbon handlebar and CSN carbon seatpost for the Bootzipper
A couple of Brand X carbon seatposts for the Van Nicks

And for myself - way too much cut price Easter chocolate from Lidl.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Apr 2020)

Tubeless sealant


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> You can pick them up for next to nothing, avoid the modern cheap Chinese vices, try and get an old British made Woden or Record I paid £30 for mine about 7 years ago off eBay, it’s over 50 years old and works beautifully.



Agree about the Chinese ones in general. Most of them are fairly shite in strength and cannot be abused like old British ones! Record are probably the Rolls-Royce make. My ancient 6" engineers one is stamped GPO! Don't discount Paramo vices either. I inherited a very well-used one of those from an uncle, which lives outside bolted to a bench top. Came from a place he used to work at that closed in the late 1970's.
I was always taught that a vice mounted to a fixed bench should ideally have the jaw level with the front edge though, so larger workpieces can point down towards the floor without the bench being in the way. Yours might deliberately be the way it is so the vice doesn't overturn the base, if it's not a fixed one.


----------



## Garry A (15 Apr 2020)

New cassette, chain and gear cables for my Giant Roam 2 plus quick link pliers.


----------



## anothersam (15 Apr 2020)

Humble Conti Grand Prix to replace this.


----------



## 8mph (17 Apr 2020)

26" disk wheelset. White Halo Combat rims, Halo Aura Black spokes. Shimano XT hubs.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2020)

Ordered, for my CGR'
2 x KMC X10 chains (for 'stock')
2 x Schwalbe Marathon ('28', with the reflective side-bands) - they may/maynot be fitted & the (present Duranos _set-aside_, or maybe just kept in the shed until autumn..... To Be Decided...


----------



## DCBassman (23 Apr 2020)

A set of Koolstop Salmon pads for the Scott - thanks @Yellow Saddle for the recommendation. 
When they arrive, I will give the rims a squeaky clean. 
When the Salmons are finished, time for new wheels...


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Apr 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Push bike tensioners aren't usually spring loaded.
> 
> I suppose you are limited to 'bowling underarm' with that one.








My wife has been riding with the tensioner attached for a few weeks, I'll report that it works well and seems to be very robust. Yes, it's fitted as you described 'bowling underarm'. Good terminology........


----------



## Zanelad (28 Apr 2020)

A pair of wheels from Harry Rowlands. New tyres, tubes and discs to go with them. Now it's raining grrrrrrr.


----------



## 8mph (30 Apr 2020)

Park Tools OctaLink crank puller, Goriila tape (for rims) , Shimano hg 11/34t cassette, Shimano chain, Nukeproof pedals, Da Bomb Tactic high rise bars. 2 x Shimano disk rotors.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (30 Apr 2020)

Di2 Ultegra upgrade kit for the Bianchi. Watch this space.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Apr 2020)

A used GoPro. Just for sh1ts n giggles.


----------



## Hugh Jampton (30 Apr 2020)

Leather bar tape. Now Collar and cuffs will match!


----------



## Vantage (14 May 2020)

A new Spa Aire saddle in honey and a 10mm longer stem. 
The B17 I feel was too wide.


----------



## vickster (18 May 2020)

Umm nothing for the bike...but a new bike to keep my other bikes company 
A rather impulsive eBay buy!


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 May 2020)

What You bought?


vickster said:


> Umm nothing for the bike...but a new bike to keep my other bikes company
> A rather impulsive eBay buy!


----------



## vickster (18 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> What You bought?


Genesis Equilibrium disc 
Need to sell Boardman to make room


----------



## C R (18 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Genesis Equilibrium disc
> Need to sell Boardman to make room


Should be easy to shift in the current circumstances.


----------



## vickster (18 May 2020)

C R said:


> Should be easy to shift in the current circumstances.


Yes, I just need to get the old wheels put back on etc


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2020)

Four sets of Race Matrix pads for my MTB. Down to my last two spare pads that I carry in my backpack. Wet gritty weather can make them vanish in an instant.


----------



## Gunk (18 May 2020)

Some Cinelli cork ribbon bar tape


----------



## BianchiVirgin (18 May 2020)

New Ultegea R8000 SPD SL pedals arrived today. Fitted and cleats fitted. Test ride tomorrow. Shimano must be making a fortune on stuff like this. No way is there £100 in those pedals. Anyway.
Had a rummage at the Keo basic pedals. Not much to them either.


----------



## carlosfandangus (19 May 2020)

Post lady has just bought the second of my Park Tools chain checker, first one turned up on Friday, my wife had put it on her Amazon order then I went ahead the next day and ordered one too


----------



## Rooster1 (19 May 2020)

A new push fit bottom bracket as the old one is creaking like crazy and driving me nuts


----------



## 8mph (19 May 2020)

After 2 weeks of no riding, I finally got out on the mountain bike and tried out the new Halo wheelset. They've transformed the usually nimble little 26er into a brute. The bike takes a little more effort to get up to speed but then it thunders along the flats, ploughs through gravel and descents feel amazing.
But....

Within half an hour on the bike I had convinced myself that I ought to have a second wheelset more befitting for the cx frame, something for light duties, cx, road, gravel and keep the Halos for trails, tours and winter wheels. This is a plan I've been hatching for some time, in order to keep the bike collection down to two. So when I got home I did the only responsible thing and ordered this. 

Hand-built wheelset:
26" Mavic xm719 rims
Shimano XT disk hubs
Black Halo Aura 2mm plain gauge spokes
160mm XT rotors. 

And for the rack. 

1 seat post clamp with rack mounting
1 Blackburn 230mm QR skewer for rear rack
1 set Green Halo Hex hex squewers


----------



## Domus (20 May 2020)

Wiggle vouchers from my three daughters for my birthday arrived so new Ultegra Cassette and a KMC Gold chain ordered  oh and a Park tool chain tool. As I ride so slowly my new Gold chain will be on show for even longer.

We need a fist pump emoji for Gold chains


----------



## Gunk (20 May 2020)

Two complete bikes for restoration today, a Dawes Finesse and a Raleigh Royal. Should keep me busy


----------



## 8mph (21 May 2020)

Seems there's a rush on tyres at the moment, in the end I opted for 26 x 2.3" Continental Mountain King 3 tyres. Quite happy with the choice and price considering what was available.


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2020)

2 Panaracer Pasela 27x1 tyres for my old Falcon.
I thought I would go slightly smaller than the old 27x1 1/4 that have always been on it.


----------



## DSK (23 May 2020)

Homcom bike maintenance stand.
(Pricey but highly recommended should anyone be struggling to get one).

Another Prolite A42W wheelset.


----------



## stoatsngroats (24 May 2020)

After a few years of missing out, due to stock being purchased before my arrival, I am the amazed owner of a bike maintenance stand, courtesy of Lidl.
It seems quite an amazing piece of kit for 25 quid, and I cannot wait to try maintaining our bikes, whilst not kneeling down on the ground... 😀


----------



## Gunk (24 May 2020)

stoatsngroats said:


> After a few years of missing out, due to stock being purchased before my arrival, I am the amazed owner of a bike maintenance stand, courtesy of Lidl.
> It seems quite an maxing piece of kit for 25 quid, and I cannot wait to try maintaining our bikes, whilst not kneeling done on the ground... 😀



You’ll wonder how you managed without one.


----------



## DCBassman (24 May 2020)

This week, I have variously purchased:
Full set of Shimano MTB cables.
2 pairs of Ergon grips.
Blue ty-raps for re-installing the Cateye, once I've repaired it...
Set of ST-EF65-9 2-finger (V-brake only) brake-shifters for the Trek. the 4-finger versions will then be going on the Scott, as they can be set for other brake types too.


----------



## Vantage (25 May 2020)

A Topeak Joe Blow Max HP track pump.


----------



## 8mph (25 May 2020)

I bought some Manitou Black 90-120mm coil forks on eBay. I own some Black Elite 100-120s and love them but there's no lockout, they're overdue a service and I don't have a manual. The new ones have have lockout, have had a TF Tuned service and come with a manual, so hopefully, I'll have a better understanding of how to service the old forks after reading it. They're in great cosmetic condition and were going cheap, so I didn't wait to snap them up.


----------



## Willd (27 May 2020)

A new track pump. The old one never seemed to work properly and had a push on and twist action, the new one just has a thumb lever, which seems much better and hopefully doesn't bend the valve pins.


----------



## DSK (27 May 2020)

Another ProLite A42W wheelset
Pack of 4 inners tubes


----------



## vickster (27 May 2020)

Apex Rear Mech 
Crosslever brakes 

Still waiting on bartape, flat pedals, bottle cages, cassette and a saddle 

Plus a jersey and 2 pairs of Assos shorts (reduced)

Minor-ish lockdown spending spree


----------



## straas (27 May 2020)

£47 on a new tyre :-( Mavic Yksion, they seem quite difficult to come by, which is odd as they're standard with all mavic UST wheelsets.


----------



## Gunk (27 May 2020)

straas said:


> £47 on a new tyre :-( Mavic Yksion, they seem quite difficult to come by, which is odd as they're standard with all mavic UST wheelsets.



They’re an excellent tyre but as you say tricky to get hold of, worth saving a search on eBay, I’ve got a brand new spare I picked for £18 a while ago!


----------



## Gunk (27 May 2020)

New old stock 27” tan wall tyres
Carlton bar mounted friction thumb shifters
Used 1970’s saddle
Gear and brake cables
BB and headset bearings
Wheel bearings
Handlebar grips

All for my Raleigh Royal 531 project, I now need to get of my backside and start it.


----------



## straas (27 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> They’re an excellent tyre but as you say tricky to get hold of, worth saving a search on eBay, I’ve got a brand new spare I picked for £18 a while ago!



Don't tell me that!!


----------



## Garry A (27 May 2020)

A £7.99 jersey from Lidl special buys. Cycling section had been stripped clean except for a few items.


----------



## straas (27 May 2020)

Add to my tyre purchase:

A Dynaplug Racer tubeless plugger
Some tubeless sealant.

And I really want to buy some Squirt wax lube but am finding it hard to get hold of!


----------



## 8mph (1 Jun 2020)

2 x Schwalbe Big Apple Active line with K guard 26 x 2.15" tyres. For better or worse, I opted for these and not the ubiquitous Marathon Mondials for touring on my hardtail.


----------



## RoadRider400 (1 Jun 2020)

Mini triangular frame bag arrived today. Looks far easier to store and retrieve things compared with my saddle bag.


----------



## Vantage (1 Jun 2020)

0.75% on the chain after 1400 miles so a new chain and a lower geared cassette. Some new oil.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Jun 2020)

The ergo grips have arrived.




If the idea works for me, I'll lash out out on real Ergons.


----------



## Glow worm (2 Jun 2020)

Well, my chain lasted 5,300 miles- a record for me - replaced yesterday plus cassette. It was on the slack side toward the end but never slipped / broke once. 
No doubt it's long life was aided by the Mickle method!


----------



## DCBassman (2 Jun 2020)

DCBassman said:


> The ergo grips have arrived.
> View attachment 526954
> 
> If the idea works for me, I'll lash out out on real Ergons.


Non-functional. There's not enough thread depth in the bar-end pieces to tighten them down.
*Sigh*


----------



## pjd57 (2 Jun 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NUN-Marie-Curie-Cycling-Jersey-Endura-Large-Unisex-/274372350631


Bright summer top. Good price, great cause. Washed well. Medium fits me , but I am on the skinny side


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (2 Jun 2020)

Just ordered some new rubber hoods for the brakes on my fixed. After 13 years, the rubber is getting so clammy my mitts are sticking to the rubber (nearly had an off the other day when I went to indicate right and my handlebars stuck to my hand causing me to veer right slightly before I corrected it!).

The brake levers are Condor-branded versions of Cane Creek levers, which they updated to a new design a few years ago and no UK shop seems to have the old version in stock, so I’ve taken a punt and ordered from a bike shop in the US. Only $11 but another $16 in postage. Here’s hoping they fit (when they arrive in about a fortnight)...


----------



## BigMeatball (3 Jun 2020)

Just bought a wahoo elemnt bolt. 

So excited I even paid a fiver to get next day delivery


----------



## flake99please (3 Jun 2020)

Shimano GRX 810 Brake levers & callipers for the Ti CdF. My patience has finally run out with the squealing old units.

Some padded shorts for myself.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jun 2020)

I bought some fancy schmancy disc brake pads, with fins on them, for the Bianchi. Not because I needed new pads yet, just because they look pro. I also bought a new pair of Boardman shoes for the winter hack. Irritatingly, they only have euro sizing on the Halfords website, for these shoes, and I don’t do euro sizing. I checked the size on a web site, and Euro 44 came up as U.K. 10. It isn’t though, Euro 44 is U.K. 9.5. Anyway, the shoes do fit, because they are all ‘elasticy’. So that’s okay then. I’ve got to get on and order a super record 11-32 cassette, because the 11-29 cassette the Bianchi, makes things harder work than it needs to be on a 20% incline, with the 52-36 chainset.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2020)

A new inner tube. I have used my last one fitting a new tyre to my bike so ordered another spare one.


----------



## Willd (3 Jun 2020)

A multi-tool, nothing will ever break now, or if it does it'll require a different tool


----------



## si_c (3 Jun 2020)

I just pulled the trigger on some new wheels for the Racelight, Bontrager Aeolus Pro 5s, super pretty wheels and aren't _too_ expensive for what they are. Also had to get new tyres, inner tubes, cassette and disc rotors.

I think my credit card made a slight "eep" noise as I was putting the pin in . Most of it's on Cycle-to-work though, so that makes it instantly a bargain! Right?


----------



## Johnno260 (3 Jun 2020)

Paid the deposit on some wheels from a local wheel builder, can’t wait for them!


----------



## Mr Whyte (3 Jun 2020)

Actually got another bike today as my Apollo Slant is being given away so got a Whyte Ridgeway. Then some clothing and gloves.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jun 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> Just bought a wahoo elemnt bolt.
> 
> So excited I even paid a fiver to get next day delivery


Love my Bolt, it's absolutely fantastic and is a great tool to help improve my riding.


----------



## chriswoody (3 Jun 2020)

Just visited the epic bleed solutions website and ordered a bleed kit for the SRAM brakes on the Kona. The lever on the rear brake almost hits the bar at full bite, not sure the've ever been bled in four years, so probably overdue!


----------



## Willd (4 Jun 2020)

Some cleat covers. I never knew these existed before looking for replacement cleats. I haven't walked far on the current pair of cleats, but have a tarmac drive which has really chewed them up  Hopefully some covers will help.


----------



## ukbabz (4 Jun 2020)

A new dura-ace chain as old one (KMC) was starting to wear after 3700km. First test ride and drive chain is much smoother and quieter.

Also ordered new pedals (Shimano PD-M520) and some new brakepads for my MTB.


----------



## BigMeatball (5 Jun 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Love my Bolt, it's absolutely fantastic and is a great tool to help improve my riding.


Do you use the wee optional locking screw or is it sturdy enough just without it?


----------



## mustang1 (5 Jun 2020)

Disk brake pads. A make-the-pads-go-apart tool (or use a flat screwdriver).


----------



## SafetyThird (5 Jun 2020)

some inner tubes and rim tape plus a Topeak saddle bag for the road bike that's large enough to throw a waterproof in. 
Yesterday was a cheap Shimano Dynohub wheel for £30 from decathlon to try on the shopper/tourer bike and a power bug USB for charging the phone from it. If it all works well then I might upgrade the wheel for something better next year if the St Malo to Nice trip becomes a reality.


----------



## Saluki (5 Jun 2020)

New brake cables and cable outer.


----------



## vickster (5 Jun 2020)

A new Topeak rack and pannier bag as zip had gone on old tatty one. Bargain price at a Millets in Kingston (technically bought on Tuesday, collected today)


----------



## DCBassman (6 Jun 2020)

Pair of used 105 brake calipers. Managed to terminate my rear caliper this morning while trying to fit a new cable. Trivial. What could possibly go wrong? Well, it did. 18 squids for a pair of 105s seems ok, they're old, but then so is the bike. And its rider...


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2020)

Mudguards fort he trike


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jun 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> Do you use the wee optional locking screw or is it sturdy enough just without it?


Never used it. I remember reading when I got the Bolt that the only reason they supply the screw is for pro teams as under UCI rules you're not allowed a cycling computer that can be easily removed from the bike, it has to be attached hence the screw.


----------



## Willd (6 Jun 2020)

A spare chain link, or as the seller described it " a missing link", which sounds much better


----------



## C R (6 Jun 2020)

Muck off dry chain lube, found by chance in Aldi, I got the last bottle.


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2020)

A CS-1000 and I am delighted to now own two of them.


----------



## Inspector Monkfish (6 Jun 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Never used it. I remember reading when I got the Bolt that the only reason they supply the screw is for pro teams as under UCI rules you're not allowed a cycling computer that can be easily removed from the bike, it has to be attached hence the screw.



It's not that they aren't allowed, it's to do with the UCI weigh in regulations. From dcrainmakers review:



> By enabling this, Wahoo’s sponsored pro teams (such as Team Sky) could include the unit during bike weigh-ins (applicable at UCI sanctioned events such as the Tour de France), as opposed to having to remove the unit for the weigh-in. Since the goal of most weigh-ins is to meet the minimum weight threshold, this enables them to do so without ‘adding’ weight afterwards (installing a bike computer after the weigh-in).


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jun 2020)

Inspector Monkfish said:


> It's not that they aren't allowed, it's to do with the UCI weigh in regulations. From dcrainmakers review:


Makes sense.


----------



## Mark pallister (6 Jun 2020)

New wheels 
Mavis allroad pros for my canyon grail


----------



## itboffin (6 Jun 2020)

Ergon cleat tool, fsa headset and spare hanger for my Scott


----------



## Mike_P (6 Jun 2020)

Cable puller ordered, the hybrid for some reason is always a pain to re-cable and far too long spent getting getting nowhere this afternoon.


----------



## Mark Grant (6 Jun 2020)

Gave the Van Nic Euros a good clean today and checked the chain, getting close so ordered a new Ultegra one.


----------



## Zipp2001 (8 Jun 2020)

Decided to get a camelback for some added water on my long rides out in the woods, can't wait to give it a try. Needed more BLOKS so got my two favorite flavors.


----------



## Gunk (8 Jun 2020)

Picked up a nice used vintage Brooks B17 for the Brommie today. Only £30


----------



## carlton88 (9 Jun 2020)




----------



## rivers (9 Jun 2020)

I've got a new set of 45mm mid-depth carbon wheels from FFWD on the way. Opted for the ali rim for a couple of reasons: a) this is the UK and it rains unexpectedly. I want to be able to stop. and b) on closeout, so roughly 50% off. I'm not worrying about the roughly 100 gram weight penalty.


----------



## SafetyThird (9 Jun 2020)

5 inner tubes, some rim tape and a Topeka seat post bag for the road bike, which has room for a bit of food and a windproof.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jun 2020)

I delivered a load of sweat to the bike today, nothing needs replacing at the moment. Thinking about some larger water bottles, maybe 800ml, for the hot days ahead.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jun 2020)

rivers said:


> I've got a new set of 45mm mid-depth carbon wheels from FFWD on the way. Opted for the ali rim for a couple of reasons: a) this is the UK and it rains unexpectedly. I want to be able to stop. and b) on closeout, so roughly 50% off. I'm not worrying about the roughly 100 gram weight penalty.



Carbon wheels but aluminium rim? I presume you mean an aluminium brake track, which bits are carbon?


----------



## DCLane (9 Jun 2020)

Received a 'special offer' for the celeste bar tape I was watching on eBay for the Peugeot Tourmalet rejuvenation so took advantage. I think it'll look better than black but has added £5 onto the restoration cost which has totted up quite quickly.


----------



## philtalksbx (9 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Picked up a nice used vintage Brooks B17 for the Brommie today. Only £30
> 
> View attachment 528522


Very nice - better condition than the one I bought last week and a couple of quid cheaper, pah!


----------



## vickster (9 Jun 2020)

Ordered some compressionless brake cables for the new to me bike which is off to the LBS on Saturday for some alterations 👍


----------



## rivers (9 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Carbon wheels but aluminium rim? I presume you mean an aluminium brake track, which bits are carbon?


Yes ali brake track. rest of the rim is carbon. My LBS is currently prepping them for collection, as I have tubeless tyres being installed. I'll be collecting later this week.
Stock photo of the wheels


----------



## Mr Whyte (9 Jun 2020)

A D-Lock and chain rated 10/10.


----------



## Mark pallister (9 Jun 2020)

A hope pf41 bb


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2020)

Just bought another tyre for my bike. The front tyre this time


----------



## Drago (9 Jun 2020)

A good old fashioned 7 speed freewheel. After all these years theres still a surprising variety available.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jun 2020)

Some jockey wheels for a bike that belongs to a lady down the road. I’ll fit them tomorrow.


----------



## Vantage (10 Jun 2020)

I've splashed out on a posh B17 Special with copper rails and frame. Ooooooooooh! 












Waiting for the proofide to soak in then I'll take it for its maiden voyage.
I'm not planning on butchering it like the old B17.


----------



## SafetyThird (10 Jun 2020)

Pair of Pearl Izumi winter bib tights, about 60% off at sports pursuit.


----------



## Shropshire65LW (10 Jun 2020)

inner tube and one of the fancy little gas canister pumps .one day I’ll get a puncture and I’ve a long way home ,I’ve been lucky up to now


----------



## macp (10 Jun 2020)

In the past week Gordon has been very spoilt

Brompton medium messenger bag
Ergon GP3 grips
Joseph Kuosac bars
Tritec phone mount
Brompton extended seat stem

Just waiting for the helicopter tape and thats it


----------



## Mr Whyte (10 Jun 2020)

Waterproof gloves, a Cateye wireless speedo and a high viz jacket.


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Jun 2020)

New 'Goose' cycling shorts... and second hand 'as new' m520 clipless pedals for the tandem.

[A new tandem next, so will be looking to sell our trusty old Viking as soon as we can get down to Gargrave.]


----------



## DSK (10 Jun 2020)

4 wheel bearings from ....... Hambini


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jun 2020)

A couple of bottom brackets - SRAM GXP for the Planet X & BBR60 (plus BB tool adapter) for the Spa.


----------



## Garry A (11 Jun 2020)

Another Lidl jersey £8


----------



## Hover Fly (11 Jun 2020)

Set of matching Fairweather tyres for Moon bunny’s and my bikes, cheaper getting them from Japan than England.


----------



## gavgav (11 Jun 2020)

An extra pair of fingerless cycling gloves, on offer from Amazon. I needed a third pair, as I’m finding, with the amount of rides I’m doing at the moment and the need to wash them after after every ride, due to the risk of something nasty being on them, that 2 pairs just aren’t enough.


----------



## tommaguzzi (11 Jun 2020)

New chain, new pedals (flats) new bar tape.
All from Decathlon no que just walked straight in.


----------



## johnnyb47 (11 Jun 2020)

I bought a floor bike stand today from Aldi for £8 or 9. (can't remember exactly. 
I keep my bike parked up in the kitchen up against the radiator and the paint on the rad i starting to get scratched by the peddles.. This bike stand is a great little thing.. The foot print is really small but it keeps the bike very stable. As the peddles are free moving in the stand its easy to clean in and around the drive chain now. Well pleased with it


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (13 Jun 2020)

Ordered some 700c 26mm Rene Herse Cayuse Pass tyres from Sven Cycles. 

Thought I’d try the supple casing type tyres that Bicycle Quarterly magazine raves on about. Given the cost, I hope to fit them to my best bike (currently has 23mm Conti 4000 GP), if they don’t fit I’ll put them on my fixed (currently has 25mm Conti 4 seasons)


----------



## Low Gear Guy (13 Jun 2020)

I bought a bottom bracket and the last remaining seven speed chain at the local bike shop.


----------



## Caad Alak (13 Jun 2020)

I bought a bbb bell to wrap around a ritchey superlogic curve handlebar that sits in a superlogic stem thats attached to a caad 12. I ride mainly cycle paths...


----------



## wafter (13 Jun 2020)

Pedals from a sound dude on ebay..








.. and a cycling cap from Prendas Cyclismo - my first foray into the field and while great at stopping my slaphead from burning it' also quite warm so will probably have to be relegated to spring / autumn use. That aside I love the colour (it matches my base layer), the retro commie eastern-bloc theme and can't argue for a fiver posted


----------



## bluezelos (14 Jun 2020)

Rear tyre and innertube.


----------



## Gunk (14 Jun 2020)

Sun tour VX rear mech and single shifter. Plus a full set of new inner and outer cables.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Jun 2020)

Yesterday: a Charge Spoon.


----------



## DSK (17 Jun 2020)

new chain (yep its gold)
dry lube
new cassette cleaning brush


----------



## ukbabz (18 Jun 2020)

A new chain for the turbo trainer bike (oops snapped my last one)

A Garmin 530 to replace my ageing (and cracked) 810


----------



## Shearwater Missile (18 Jun 2020)

VoltX tinted bifocals. They are brilliant on the bike. I can now read the cateye computer, result ! Somebody had recommended these on another post somewhere. I bought a second clear pair for Mrs S. May buy a third yellow pair for the winter months.


----------



## Gunk (18 Jun 2020)

A rather nice vintage chromed steel pannier rack.


----------



## Mrs M (18 Jun 2020)

Some bling for Selena (MTB)
Nuke proof Horizon grips and matching Sam Hill pedals.
Grips are on, pedals will be fitted tomorrow after bike clean, filthy after today’s commute


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (18 Jun 2020)

Finally found something to do on these nice summer days when the weather is too sh1t to go out on the bike.


----------



## Gunk (18 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> View attachment 530788
> 
> 
> Finally found something to do on these nice summer days when the weather is too sh1t to go out on the bike.



I've got the same one, paid £50 with the original box off Gumtree last year. It was a great buy the whole family use it.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (18 Jun 2020)

Well I hope it is good. I've still got to get my head round all the tech bits. Some words I just don't understand 😠


----------



## Gunk (18 Jun 2020)

Download the Tacx app on your tablet or smartphone, it connects via bluetooth and away you go.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Jun 2020)

A few new bits of shiny today.






Celeste Oakley Jaw breakers, a Bianchi owners club ass saver, and a Bianchi owners club cycle cap.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (18 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Download the Tacx app on your tablet or smartphone, it connects via bluetooth and away you go.


Thanks. I'll be using a tablet. 
Fun and games in the rain tomorrow. (But I'll be in the garage)


----------



## bikingdad90 (18 Jun 2020)

@Darius_Jedburgh if you don’t fancy Zwift or similar then SigmaSport have the “Force” DVD in stock for 95p. Follow the cadence, heart rate or intensity and commentary on screen

https://www.sigmasports.com/item/CycleOps/RealRides-Force-Indoor-Trainer-DVD/MFL0

I think it is just me but when I am full gas, can’t breathe or talk I only just about manage to hit 165BPM but the trainer is well over 180; not sure if that means I have a better cardiovascular system then him or if I am not trying hard enough!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (18 Jun 2020)

@bikingdad90 
Thanks for that. most useful. 
I'm not sure I want to become full blown Zwift if whatever. I want the turbo for general use when the weather is pants. 
I'm no racer - those days are long gone - so just general fitness is my aim. 
I'll have a look at that DVD. I'm not sure I want a monthly sub for something that is occasionally going to be used. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## SafetyThird (19 Jun 2020)

My power bug usb charger arrived from Poland.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Jun 2020)

A Kask Protone lid for me today.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2020)

Cone spanners having found out that I don't actually have any and that a normal spanner is just a bit too bulky to do the job properly.


----------



## Mr Whyte (20 Jun 2020)

Wahoo Element Bolt got delivered today.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Jun 2020)

Here’s Selena, scrubbed up and wearing her new bling 
Mr M said she looks like a pimp mobile 
You ain’t seen nothin yet!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jun 2020)

New saddle for our lasses bike. She deserves it, the old one was nearly 20 years old plus she was not impressed when I said a bit of electric tape would make the old one good as new.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Jun 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> New saddle for our lasses bike. She deserves it, the old one was nearly 20 years old plus she was not impressed when I said a bit of electric tape would make the old one good as new.


Keep the old one as you can guarantee that she won’t like the new one as much.


----------



## Johnno260 (23 Jun 2020)

Fizik Antares vs saddle is now on it's way to me.

Last thing I will purchase for my current steed excluding repairs, now the saving for the Bianchi begins!


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jun 2020)

A(nother) Charge Spoon saddle. The one on my main commuter is starting to look a little bit worn so I've got a new one to replace it. The old one will go on my Giant flatbar and will mean that all 7 of my remaining bikes will be fitted with the Spoon. Thanks to a voucher for signing up to the Ebay app it cost me all of £12.71.


----------



## davidphilips (26 Jun 2020)

Santa (my postman) arrived today again, just few bits from Ebay, Still some great deals if you keep bidding and dont just go mad with trying to hard to win every auction?


----------



## Willd (26 Jun 2020)

Some new SPD SL cleats, as the yellow bits had work off the previous pair.


----------



## DCLane (30 Jun 2020)

Several bits to finish my son's PlanetX Nanolight hillclimb bike build off:

- A new rear mech hanger as the one on it turned out to be twisted.
- A pair of 1175g 50mm carbon wheels - delivered as well by a nice seller who threw in a set of Swissstop carbon pads and a pair of titanium skewers. Top man [They were half the price of 24mm equivalent and only 50g heavier  ]
- A Vittoria Crono EVO CS tubular tyre for the front. We've a Conti Competition for the rear.

Just need to fit everything together and it's ready for testing. Hillclimbs start early August so I've a month to make it race ready.

Also a Campag rear mech mounting kit and Shimano 105 front hub for the Dawes Kingpin build.

That's been an expensive day!


----------



## SafetyThird (30 Jun 2020)

Received my On-One Geoff bars today and realised that I'd forgotten to check the size of my current bars. Doh! Promptly ordered a new stem and some new brake and shifter cables to extend them for the wider bars. 

Then accidentally won an Ebay auction for a Thorn Raven with Rohloff. Honestly, I thought someone would outbid me. Well, at least I don't have the hassle of fitting the Geoff bars to the old mountain bike now, I can just fit them to the Thorn instead. Guess I bought my dream tourer after all.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jul 2020)

I didnt buy anything. But I found a short length of 5mm stainless steel wire in a bin at work and decided to maks a cafe lock for the bike. The loops are secured by copper ferrules pressed to 20 ton. 

The wire goes round the frame, through the wheel and through the pedal. It cannot be pushed or pedalled away. 

The bike is always close by when I am out. This is just a layer of free security and its very light. 😊


----------



## Low Gear Guy (2 Jul 2020)

I have now fitted my new Carradice Bike Bureau for commuting. Lots of room for clothes, lunch box etc.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2020)

A couple of pairs of stretch shorts. Not padded as they are for the recumbent. Stretch for the pedalling motion plus also slim fit as you don’t want them filling up with air.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I didnt buy anything. But I found a short length of 5mm stainless steel wire in a bin at work and decided to maks a cafe lock for the bike. The loops are secured by copper ferrules pressed to 20 ton.
> 
> The wire goes round the frame, through the wheel and through the pedal. It cannot be pushed or pedalled away.
> 
> ...



Tidy bit of work and nice use of discarded stuff.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2020)

I ordered a spare inner tube 2 weeks ago and had to contact the seller as it never arrived. It arrived today and guess what. It's the wrong size. I ordered a 20x1.75 tube and got a 20x1.0 Instead.


----------



## Gunk (3 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I ordered a spare inner tube 2 weeks ago and had to contact the seller as it never arrived. It arrived today and guess what. It's the wrong size. I ordered a 20x1.75 tube and got a 20x1.0 Instead.



If that’s fleabay, I’m not surprised, I’ve had a nightmare with cycling stuff off the bay of dreams recently, mix ups, delayed deliveries, stuff not turning up, it’s just been rubbish.


----------



## Trek_Girl (3 Jul 2020)

Bottle cage, bike bag. Bike cleaner stuff from Wilko. And a cycling jacket.


----------



## SafetyThird (4 Jul 2020)

I bought something to put the new accessories on


----------



## razabbs (5 Jul 2020)

Bought another new Michelin Pro 4 Endurance tyre. I put 2 new ones on about 2 weeks ago, and got a puncture yesterday which left a significant gash through the tyre surface. Reluctantly replaced it


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jul 2020)

Ordered a spare derailleur hanger from the Bay of E.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jul 2020)

Tailfin Rack for my carbon gravel bike. Pressing the PAY button was the hardest step


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2020)

I’ve got a Garmin 830 on the way 👍


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (6 Jul 2020)

Had my bike fit at Condor today. The fitter recommended (so I bought) narrower bars (40cm vs 44cm), shorter stem with greater rise (100mm +7 degrees vs 120mm +3 degrees) as well as lowering my saddle a few mm and moving it forward a bit. I decided to get them to fit a new saddle while they were at it as the old one was 13 years old and past it’s best. Shiny new bits now in place


----------



## Teamfixed (6 Jul 2020)

1 1/8" stem spacers.
They are exactly 1/8th of an inch too big.
I cycle across more than one decade. 
I knew it was for 1".


----------



## Zanelad (6 Jul 2020)

Shimano SPD-SL pedals and a pair of Boardman Carbon road shoes to replace the SPD shoes/pedals that I'm using now. Don't know why to be honest. I just fancied trying them out. Lockdown has a lot to answer for😊


----------



## bikingdad90 (6 Jul 2020)

Zanelad said:


> Shimano SPD-SL pedals and a pair of Boardman Carbon road shoes to replace the SPD shoes/pedals that I'm using now. Don't know why to be honest. I just fancied trying them out. Lockdown has a lot to answer for😊



What SPD pedals do you have?


----------



## Zanelad (6 Jul 2020)

They're Shimano M520 if memory serves. I was using a Shimano combination pedal, but never seemed to ride in flat shoes so got the 520s.


----------



## rivers (7 Jul 2020)

New club skinsuit (nopinz pro 1) ordered as well as a nopinz tripsuit courtesy of their eBay clearance shop (£49.99 bargain!)


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Jul 2020)

2 KMC chains for a 2 x 5 Suntour set up. Ordered yesterday for around £15 inc postage & arrived by lunchtime today. Great service from Velovintage.co.uk


----------



## Garry A (7 Jul 2020)

Shimano brake cables, Cinelli cork gel bar tape and renewed my BC membership. The brake cables and bar tape are the only things I haven't worked on yet so that'll be something else learned.


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2020)

A couple of 27mm Vittoria Open Paves from CRC which will replace 25mm Gatorskins
The previously acquired 25mm Paves have gone back to CRC, saving me £10 

And some heavily reduced red Fizik tape which will go on the carbon if needed by LBS when they fit the crosslevers next week (hoping they can keep the brand new white that’s on there tho)


----------



## DSK (8 Jul 2020)

Shimano R8050 groupset & BB71
Wipperman Gold Chain
2 sets of Kinetic-One 42TL wheelset
1 set of used as new Giant SLR1 wheelset
Easton EC70 aero handlebars
Continental Gatorskin Tyres
Other crap like fibre grip, bottom bracket fitting kit, gommets and stuff


----------



## Gunk (8 Jul 2020)

Old fashioned screw-on 5 speed freewheel and chain, it has a lovely oily smell!


----------



## Pompeywidow (8 Jul 2020)

The tyres I bought for my daughters bike arrived today 
Never changed tyres in my life - thank goodness for YouTube!!


----------



## C R (8 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> Old fashioned screw-on 5 speed freewheel and chain, it has a lovely oily smell!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534830


I know that smell, just thinking about it is giving me a headache,


----------



## Gunk (8 Jul 2020)

C R said:


> I know that smell, just thinking about it is giving me a headache,



no, it’s lovely 😊


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jul 2020)

Pompeywidow said:


> The tyres I bought for my daughters bike arrived today
> Never changed tyres in my life - thank goodness for YouTube!!


It pays to know how especially if you have a puncture when out on the bike.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (8 Jul 2020)

New Schwalbe Pro One tan wall tyres. Old front GP4000 has 10000km on it and rear 5000 has about 7000km so served me well.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2020)

Some plain Wellgo flats for my pub bike.


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (8 Jul 2020)

Ordered a shiny silver alloy stem cap from Kapz to match my shiny new alloy stem and handlebars. The old black one just looks wrong


----------



## Johnno260 (9 Jul 2020)

Shimano RC7 shoes, new cleats, New saddle bag to replace the one which split, tyre levers.


----------



## Gunk (9 Jul 2020)

Fancy Sturmey Archer 3 speed changer for the Brompton


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2020)

I bought a spare inner tube about 3 weeks ago but it never turned up. Then the seller sent me another one and it was the wrong size. At least he returned my money.

Ordered from elsewhere and they arrived today, and they are the right size and they were cheaper than the previous one. So hoorah for me.


----------



## Chris S (10 Jul 2020)

I bought a mini-pump from Poundland. Once I realized that you had to pull the lever up to lock it on the valve it actually worked quite well.


----------



## Baldy (10 Jul 2020)

A bracket to go on the bars of my mountain bike to put a GoPro on. Trouble is the flat bars aren't straight, their shaped. Not a good fit but it might work, need to try it.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2020)

Another bike... 

OK, a bit of a project - late 90s Raleigh Max MTB (15 inch frame, 24 inch wheels) to turn into a winter / crappy weather / dodgy road surface bike.


----------



## SafetyThird (11 Jul 2020)

New dynamo lights for the tourer


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jul 2020)

SafetyThird said:


> New dynamo lights for the tourer
> 
> View attachment 535273


I like the look of the front lamp. What brand is it?


----------



## SafetyThird (11 Jul 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I like the look of the front lamp. What brand is it?


Spanninga Axendo 60, I got it from Hollandbikeshop.com.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (11 Jul 2020)

Bought a load of inner tubes.
Fed up of riding tubeless and getting punctures that are too big to seal, with Stan's but but still small enough to deflate. Then when I put the worms in the effin prong makes such a big hole that the worm blows straight out. Costing too much in new tyres. Inner tubes are cheaper.


----------



## Gunk (11 Jul 2020)

I bought a complete bike today to replace my modern BMC which I sold this morning.

these have been on my radar for a while, and this one is my size, virtually unused and the right price so I grabbed it and I’m collecting it in the morning.






https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/product-news/ti-raleigh-team-replica-35181

I know the purists will be a bit sniffy about it, but I couldn’t care less, for me it’s a nice useable steel framed road bike with a retro twist which reminds me of the bikes I lusted after when I was a kid, so perfect for a slow, and nostalgic 55 year old.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> I bought a complete bike today to replace my modern BMC which I sold this morning.
> 
> these have been on my radar for a while, and this one is my size, virtually unused and the right price so I grabbed it and I’m collecting it in the morning.
> 
> ...


Very nice: didn't realise there were only 125 produced. Classic Ti Raleigh colours, a Reynolds frame and modern Campagnolo brakes & gears - a lovely bike


----------



## Gunk (13 Jul 2020)

This bad boy arrived in the post today!


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2020)

I lost one of my old plastic cable clips for the Falcon today, so I have invested in some stainless steel ones.


----------



## vickster (14 Jul 2020)

These arrived for me from Pearson’s today, a birthday present from a very good friend 👍

https://www.pearson1860.com/products/fiddlesticks-long-arm

The Allen keys are very fancy and weighty!


----------



## Gunk (14 Jul 2020)

The colour coding is a good idea


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

Been down the LBS and emerged with new inner tubes, a set of brake blocks, a set of brake cables, a small pot of light cadmium red enamel paint, a crank puller and a freewheel removal tool.


----------



## Gunk (14 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Been down the LBS and emerged with new inner tubes, a set of brake blocks, a set of brake cables, a small pot of light cadmium red enamel paint, a crank puller and a freewheel removal tool.



That's what I call a successful trip!


----------



## itboffin (14 Jul 2020)

If only I could find the stuff I need in stock, it's getting really hard to find specific parts such as a replacement novatec hub axle or shimano mineral oil in amounts less than 1ltr


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> That's what I call a successful trip!



LOL yeah! 

The best bit is the free advice. I'm good with parts, but there's no substitute for asking someone "is this the right tool to do X?"


----------



## Garry A (14 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Been down the LBS and emerged with new inner tubes, a set of brake blocks, a set of brake cables, a small pot of light cadmium red enamel paint, a crank puller and a freewheel removal tool.


Payday?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

Garry A said:


> Payday?



No. Just a few bits to get started on a project that I bought on Friday.  Well, beyond what I can do with a scrubbing brush, elbow grease and plenty of hot, soapy water...


----------



## DSK (14 Jul 2020)

Out front garmin mount that bolts onto the stem.
Pro-Bike bicycle torque wrench box set.


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (15 Jul 2020)

NotAsGoodAsMyBike said:


> Ordered a shiny silver alloy stem cap from Kapz to match my shiny new alloy stem and handlebars. The old black one just looks wrong



My new stem cap arrived yesterday. The guy I ordered it from (Kapz) phoned a couple of days ago to say he wasn’t happy with the finish of the polished alloy and suggested doing it in stainless steel or titanium instead. I plumped for steel and he did it for free, sending me both the alloy and the steel version. Extremely happy with the product and the service. As it happens, I slightly prefer the shiny, more ‘distressed’ alloy version - matches the rider!





Picture of it fitted to appear shortly on the fettled thread...


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2020)

itboffin said:


> If only I could find the stuff I need in stock, it's getting really hard to find specific parts such as a replacement novatec hub axle


Spa?


----------



## Colin Grigson (15 Jul 2020)

I gave my new (to me) bike 2 x new tyres and tubes - Continental GrandPrix 5000 700C x 25 ... they look lovely and my very helpful LBS assured me it’ll be a much more comfy ride with them fitted ... can’t wait to get out on them now !. The tyres were supposed to be €50 each and the tubes €9 each + fitting and they kindly charged me €100 fitted .... no receipt of course !


----------



## itboffin (15 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> Spa?



yep but out of stock, why finding replacement parts for an in stock current hub model is weird, right now its looking like i'll have to buy a complete new hub from China if i want to save the wheel, well i guess i also get a new hub body as well for the price.


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2020)

itboffin said:


> yep but out of stock, why finding replacement parts for an in stock current hub model is weird, right now its looking like i'll have to buy a complete new hub from China if i want to save the wheel, well i guess i also get a new hub body as well for the price.


nothing @ SJS?
https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/novatec-hub-spares/

I can't recall where my Novatec hubs came from for my handbuilts...maybe
https://thecycleclinic.co.uk/produc...ear-f272-rear-black-or-silver-24h-28h-32h-36h


----------



## itboffin (15 Jul 2020)

Yeah nothing on SJS either and I know Malcolm of thecycleclinic fame from BR


----------



## DSK (16 Jul 2020)

Probike - Torque Wrench Kit
Dymoece Out Front stem mounted Garmin mount
1 new Zefal bar end mirror
Cateye under seat, seat rail mount


----------



## Gunk (16 Jul 2020)

Pair of EXUSTAR PM86 Dual Sided Pedals for my Raleigh, double sided so I can also ride in trainers and they look vintage.

Cheapest was Spa £35 👍


----------



## Zigzak789 (16 Jul 2020)

A couple of inner tubes (getting difficult to get hold of at the moment) to add to the stock as I had to use a couple last week due to punctures, also got some extra tyre levers and a mini multi-tool to throw in my commuting backpack, already have these in my seat-post bag but extras never hurt.


----------



## Daninplymouth (16 Jul 2020)

Been a good day for me, had a carbon seatpost delivered from a member on here. And then my dcr wheels have finally arrived, shame I won’t get to try them out till monday though 😥


----------



## Gunk (16 Jul 2020)

Expensive day today, I won a good used San Marco saddle off eBay for my Raleigh TI rep.






And bought some toe clips and leather straps from Spa





This replaces all the missing original equipment, none of it will be fitted, just packed into a box together with some white Cinelli bar tape for safe keeping, but at least I now have the option to return the bike close to its original specification.


----------



## Mr Whyte (18 Jul 2020)

Since I got my bike I have been having quite a spend, today my Endura windstopper jacket arrived with some Whyte shorts, leg warmers and some lycra cycling bottoms.


----------



## tom73 (18 Jul 2020)

Been thinking I need a bit of extra space for shopping. So bought a rear rack for the spa to go with the pair of unused ebay bargain panniers. Rack and bags cost less than one bag.


----------



## Venod (18 Jul 2020)

A 180mm disc rotor, and a bottle of Stans fluid.


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2020)

Venod said:


> A 180mm disc rotor, and a bottle of Stans fluid.




He sells his fluid.Err🤮🤮🤮


----------



## vickster (18 Jul 2020)

Not bought but I got a new seatpost bolt for the carbon as I’d rather mashed it over the years  supplied and fitted by Pearson’s which sold me the bike in 2011. Indeed it was sorted by the mechanic who built the bike!


----------



## Venod (18 Jul 2020)

itboffin said:


> yep but out of stock, why finding replacement parts for an in stock current hub model is weird, right now its looking like i'll have to buy a complete new hub from China if i want to save the wheel, well i guess i also get a new hub body as well for the price



What Novatec hub is it, I have just converted a Formula hub from 142x12mm through axle to 135 QR by using a Prime axle from CRC it was only £7,99. a lot of axle parts are similar. the Prime axle would have fit my Novatec hub.


----------



## itboffin (18 Jul 2020)

It’s a F482 I think standard QR


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Jul 2020)

I wanted somewhere to carry food, phone and power bank when out on longer rides (rather than a jersey pocket) so I picked up a _Topeak Toploader_ bag. I was concerned I may hit the bag with my knees when riding (which was what has had me umming and erring for the past few days), but it looks narrow enough to avoid this. I'll know once I get out on the bike. I should be able to open and close the zip on the bag one-handed while on the move which was one of my other criterium. And lastly, I'll be able to run a charging lead from the power bank to my Wahoo with the zip on the bag 99% closed as it closes from south to north (so to speak). I'm quite happy with my purchase. Now I just need to buy a new mount for my Wahoo that holds the head unit further away from the handlebars so I can fit a micro USB behind it when charging.


----------



## Gunk (21 Jul 2020)

New tyres, sadly the original Challenge Criterion’s on my Raleigh TI rep are badly cracked.


----------



## Hover Fly (21 Jul 2020)

A pair of MKS Next Road pedals


----------



## Garry A (21 Jul 2020)

Nothing. Went to nearest Decathlon and it was picked clean.


----------



## rivers (21 Jul 2020)

Chilli tech action cam since drivers seem to have gotten a bit worse during lockdown...


----------



## C R (21 Jul 2020)

rivers said:


> Chilli tech action cam since drivers seem to have gotten *a bit* worse during lockdown...


Only a bit?


----------



## BianchiVirgin (21 Jul 2020)

New Scribe Pace wheels set up tubeless with GP5000TL rubber. About 400g lighter than the wheels before, basic Fulcrum LGs.


----------



## SafetyThird (23 Jul 2020)

rivers said:


> Chilli tech action cam since drivers seem to have gotten a bit worse during lockdown...


Be interested to hear what you think of it, I've been looking at those.


----------



## SafetyThird (23 Jul 2020)

Postman's just been so I now have the last of the bits to set the new bike up. I rode a hilly 28 mile route yesterday for it's first ride and I'm looking forward to putting this lot on and trying it again in a few days, once I've stopped aching. I'm so unfit.

Son dynohub wheel with Andra 30 rim, bio cork grips for the jones loop style bars, a click stand, couple of tubes, some spoke reflectors, stem extender, mudguard flap and a service kit for the Rohloff Hub.


----------



## rivers (23 Jul 2020)

SafetyThird said:


> Be interested to hear what you think of it, I've been looking at those.


Several clubmates have it,and really rate it. So that's why I chose it


----------



## Pikey (23 Jul 2020)

rivers said:


> Several clubmates have it,and really rate it. So that's why I chose it


They are a deal at that price, i've just ordered two as I'll be doing nursery drop off by bike and trailer soon, admittedly its only 300 yards or so on road, but I want a little reassurance when I'm carrying the little one!
I had a Sony action cam that I tried to use several years ago, but it was massive and looked like a robotic Mohawk stuck onto my helmet, these Chilli cams are a lot better!


----------



## SafetyThird (23 Jul 2020)

rivers said:


> Several clubmates have it,and really rate it. So that's why I chose it


thanks very much, that's good to hear. I have a GoPro but it only lasts an hour with the big battery and you then need a battery pack and that means the housing won't be waterproof. The 6 hour life is a bit of a game changer and what's really made me interested in it.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jul 2020)

Exustar E-PM827 pedals (http://exustar.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=130)




I've been looking for a pair of single sided pedals with a large flat side to replace the Shimano M324s on the Spa Elan and these appear to fit the bill, being roughly the same size as the Superstar Nanos that I use on the flat bar & MTB bikes I run. A bit pricy, but there was some money left at the end of the month for a change.


----------



## SafetyThird (29 Jul 2020)

An Axa Victory frame lock with 1.4m chain and a set of hexlox for the wheels, saddle, seat post and stem. Along with the D lock I already have, that's about as much security as I can put on it short of buying a pit bull and chaining that to it. With a Rohloff hub and Son Dynohub, I really don't want the wheels being taken off, not that I plan on leaving it in town for long when touring but this should cover me for most eventualities and not be too onerous.


----------



## Teamfixed (29 Jul 2020)

A pair of Look PP247 pedals, lovely condition, metallic blue.
It's a big day because all my bikes now have thier own pedals which is a first!


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

A set of heavy duty long-handled allen keys.


----------



## Shropshire65LW (29 Jul 2020)

Well didn’t buy them today but my Deore XT derailleur s came today and my seat post 
and frame bag 
quite a bit of work still needed


----------



## Teamfixed (29 Jul 2020)

A CO2 pump.... I am now guaranteed to not puncture I guess ha


----------



## itboffin (29 Jul 2020)

Suncream and deet for my upcoming trip across the Pyrenees


----------



## lejogger (30 Jul 2020)

A new cassette for the best bike. Can’t believe how high the prices on 10 speed still are


----------



## Heigue'r (30 Jul 2020)

Couple of tubes,some squirt lube,park tool pressfit bb removal tool,new pressfit bb and kmc quicklink removal pliers.Original bb done 15,000 miles trouble free so cant argue with that.


----------



## Badger_Boom (30 Jul 2020)

Does realising the two tyres I ordered this time last week still haven’t arrived count?


----------



## razabbs (31 Jul 2020)

I was successful on getting a grant of £200 from work, so I ordered 3 cycling shirts, a set of bib shorts, a set of bib tights, 4 inner tubes and a decent foot pump all from Decathlon


----------



## Jenkins (1 Aug 2020)

The Exustar pedals I ordered on Tuesday turned up on Thursday and very nice they are too





Although they came with a set of cleats, I have three pairs of shoes, all with badly worn cleats which need replacing so I checked out the prices of Shimano SH-51s - anything from £11 up to £17 per pair - while Decathlon were dong complete pedal & cleats for only £20. As a result I stopped off at Decathlon in Lakeside on the way to Brand Hatch this morning and picked up a couple of pairs to replace the scruffy ones on the main commuter and a spare set just in case.


----------



## Mark Grant (1 Aug 2020)

I bought and fitted some Marathons for my S6 Brompton, I just felt that the Kojaks fitted from new didn't offer the puncture resistance I want for a bike that I pootle about on without worrying about carrying tubes, tools etc.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2020)

Ritchey WCS Trail grips for the MTB in bright green. Blooming tart - should arrive Wednesday.


----------



## Pikey (3 Aug 2020)

Trailer for the little one for the back of my mtb. Can’t wait to have some adventures as a road train lol


----------



## DaveM77 (3 Aug 2020)

The CORRECT garmin mount for my Canyon this time 😂


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2020)

A wheelset (from Taylor Wheels) and a pair of Schwalbe Road Cruiser Plus tyres for my MTB / Winter bike build. The latter were half price at CRC.

These are 24 inch / 507 ERTO wheels btw. At that size, there really isn't a whole lot of choice.


----------



## Badger_Boom (7 Aug 2020)

Badger_Boom said:


> Does realising the two tyres I ordered this time last week still haven’t arrived count?


Sadly I got a refund from the supplier yesterday citing stocking options. Looks like I’m back to the ‘Found a bargain’ thread.


----------



## itboffin (7 Aug 2020)

box of gels and hydration tabs for my trip to the Pyrenees NEXT WEEK!!!!


----------



## Drzdave58 (12 Aug 2020)

bought these pedal extenders for my 64 moulton stowaway...the cranks on these bikes feel too close together for my liking. Put them on and the bike feels better now.


----------



## Gunk (12 Aug 2020)

Any photos of the complete bike?


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2020)

Some nice looking mudguards for my new pedelec.


----------



## Drzdave58 (12 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> Any photos of the complete bike?


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2020)

One rear Maxxis Minion DHR II 27x2.3 60 TPI 3c MAXX TERRA Tubeless Ready. There are half a million different versions, so it was a bit tricky getting the exact one.

What a mouthful. It's a spare to replace my half worn one. I'll continue with the old tyre until I have some proper technical rides, then swap back.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (12 Aug 2020)

I've just bought some of those pedal extenders ^^^^
I keep trashing shoes and winter overshoes on my cranks so I'm hoping this small expenditure will save large expenditure in the future.


----------



## Gunk (12 Aug 2020)

Drzdave58 said:


> View attachment 541316



I like that, a lot! 😍


----------



## Drzdave58 (12 Aug 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I've just bought some of those pedal extenders ^^^^
> I keep trashing shoes and winter overshoes on my cranks so I'm hoping this small expenditure will save large expenditure in the future.


I got a good deal on ebay...they seem pretty well made..my LBS had a pair and wanted $55..


----------



## Drzdave58 (12 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> I like that, a lot! 😍


They are easy to get if u live in the UK. Cool little bikes with full suspension!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (12 Aug 2020)

Drzdave58 said:


> I got a good deal on ebay...they seem pretty well made..my LBS had a pair and wanted $55..
> View attachment 541319


Mine also came off Ebay. IIRC £9 and certainly less than a tenner. Titanium or so it's claimed. 
Came from somewhere in Wiltshire/West Country allegedly but I've a sneaking suspicion they really came from virus central. 

But for the price I paid I'm happy to swallow my principles.


----------



## Drzdave58 (12 Aug 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Mine also came off Ebay. IIRC £9 and certainly less than a tenner. Titanium or so it's claimed.
> Came from somewhere in Wiltshire/West Country allegedly but I've a sneaking suspicion they really came from virus central.
> 
> But for the price I paid I'm happy to swallow my principles.


Yeah. I was a little concerned about the quality too. But I just needed them for a bike I only ride once in awhile and ride slowly, so I figured they would do. Shipping was surprisingly fast too. Like a week and a half.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (12 Aug 2020)

I've fitted them, but haven't cranked them up tight. I know pedalling action might tighten them for me, and on my winter bike I do a lot of bad weather miles. We shall see. 
The "titanium" stem bolts I fitted to replace the rusty steel ones have given no problems and they came from a similarly reputable Ebay source.


----------



## Pioneer (12 Aug 2020)

Today I bought a FHS-10 

I got a hunk of junk Raleigh Venture donated to me for spares as the owner brought it to a Lbs and nearly had a heart attack when he was told the price of a service and a new full head set plus 2 brake cables and 1 set of pads.
How much was he quoted €195 
YES €195 so he got my number from someone he worked with and I sold him a bike, 3 days later I got a call from him and I thought when I seen his number show up on my phone something had happened to the bike I sold him but he was very happy with the purchase and asked me did I want his old bike for spares, he then told me about the lbs quote.

Right now I am just having a cuppa and going back up to my shed to finish it off, the parts cost me €23 for all parts needed, I keep cables and other items on hand ( brake pads) but the price includes the cost of new parts if I had to buy them all.

so the FHS-10 is a “ Full Head Set“
for a. 1 1/4 stem on the Raleigh.

tomorrow I will offer this bike back to the old owner and see if he wants it as a spare, if he doesn’t want it then I will sell it on tomorrow evening as I have a couple of people looking for bikes of all sorts.
Tomorrow is another day, I have to collect 2 Trek hybrids and 3 Giant Bikes ( used but all needing work) they will need all sorts of stuff fixed.


----------



## Willd (13 Aug 2020)

A new jersey, as my original one is now far too big, after losing a stone  Because of the harlequin design I'm now referred to as Elmer


----------



## jowwy (14 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Some nice looking mudguards for my new pedelec.


any pictures of new said pedelec


----------



## Gunk (14 Aug 2020)

Pair of Panaracers for my Claud Butler, Spa have them on offer


----------



## DCBassman (19 Aug 2020)

A set of Shimano WH-R550 wheels from @120308 of this parish. Shiny!
My 500s are a bit light on braking surface now, and with some of the descents around here, it's about time I replaced them. I've never, since I've had them, found the wear indicators...


----------



## Willd (19 Aug 2020)

A chain wear gauge. Chain appears fine at the moment, so no further outlay required at the minute


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

A Shimano Altus 8-speed rear derailleur.

I appear to have snaffled what seems to be the last one available anywhere on Planet Earth.


----------



## Pikey (19 Aug 2020)

Set of DT Swiss wheels for the mtb and some new rotors mmm.


----------



## Pikey (19 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> A Shimano Altus 8-speed rear derailleur.
> 
> I appear to have snaffled what seems to be the last one available anywhere on Planet Earth.


It’s getting like that at the moment isn’t it!!! My rear wheel is in the LBS for repair at the moment, they couldn’t find the parts until the end of the month. I found a whole hub cheaper online and available now, but there was only one left and it had to come from Germany.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

Pikey said:


> It’s getting like that at the moment isn’t it!!! My rear wheel is in the LBS for repair at the moment, they couldn’t find the parts until the end of the month. I found a whole hub cheaper online and available now, but there was only one left and it had to come from Germany.



Just a bit...

I'm building up a bike from a frame & forks I bought for a song at my local tip, and it's a pain having to choose parts on the basis of what's available rather than what you actually want / need.


----------



## DCBassman (19 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> A Shimano Altus 8-speed rear derailleur.


RD-M310?


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

DCBassman said:


> RD-M310?



Yeap, that's the one.


----------



## Garry A (19 Aug 2020)

A Garmin edge 130 for £99 in Halfords and a silicon cover for it. Works well.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Aug 2020)

A Tortec TransAlp pannier rack for my wife's bike. It's what she wanted and I only paid £20 instead of £35 - not from the internet, but a proper bike shop. Result


----------



## vickster (23 Aug 2020)

On rather a whim (as usual ) , a used Boardman comp hybrid. I can’t actually ride right now due to injury, but I’m planning on using when I can get out on the road until I feel confident to ride the expensive road bikes. 
The seller is going to deliver as it was going to be challenge to collect while on crutches


----------



## si_c (25 Aug 2020)

105 cassette and rear derailleur, which is all I need to upgrade the Trek to 11 speed, had the other parts lying around since the start of the year.

Not doing the chain set or FD yet as there are none available in the combination I want so will use the Tiagra kit until I can get some.


----------



## Gunk (25 Aug 2020)

New water bottle 😍


----------



## Pikey (25 Aug 2020)

Popped a new set of dt Swiss wheels on the mtb, the ones that came as stock feel like they weigh a ton in comparison...


----------



## Big John (25 Aug 2020)

A rear mech hanger for a Giant Defy 0 after the previous one snapped. Fixing a bike for a friend.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Aug 2020)

Half a dozen inner tubes. Had to replace the spare in the saddle pack of the commuter bike & the emergency spare I keep in the locker at work leaving only one of that size in my home stock.


----------



## Hover Fly (25 Aug 2020)

I ordered a simple Taiwanese large flange front hub, what arrived was a NOS Maillard 700 high quality job.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

11-32 8-speed cassette, 25.8 mm diameter seatpost plus a few other small necessary gubbins.


----------



## Johnsco (26 Aug 2020)

I bought some packs of ball bearings from StarCycles on ebay.
1/8" 5/32" 3/16" 7/32" 1/4".
I've a number of jobs to do on my old Carlton.
These should cover all requirements.
Not expensive.
£11.49 the lot ... including first-class postage.


----------



## Johnsco (27 Aug 2020)

Johnsco said:


> I bought some packs of ball bearings from StarCycles on ebay.
> 1/8" 5/32" 3/16" 7/32" 1/4".
> I've a number of jobs to do on my old Carlton.
> These should cover all requirements.
> ...



Even better .... They arrived this morning in "double-quick" time - Amazing !
Even better still ... They appear to have got my order correct ....... [although I haven't had the micrometer out to check them yet].
Impressive service at a reasonable price.
www.starcyclespares.co.uk


----------



## si_c (27 Aug 2020)

Popped down to the LBS today, ordered some mudguards for the Trek - the ones I thought might fit dont due to there not being a chainstay bridge mount as it's on the seat tube higher up - and some 25c tyres to go with it as the 28s won't fit under the rim brakes unfortunately (let alone 32s which would have been my preference). This is why Disc brakes are so much better for a winter bike!


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2020)

A neoprene battery cover for the ebike.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Aug 2020)

A Specialized Avatar Comp gel saddle - second-hand, apparently used only once. I'm looking forward to it arriving in a few days. Cost me half the price of a brand new one. 

Hopefully, as this saddle has a cut-out it will be more comfortable to use on longer rides. On the last DIY audax I did, I had both soft tissue pain (perineum) and numbness (trapped artery), a very weird and unpleasant sensation.


----------



## si_c (27 Aug 2020)

New saddle for the Trek today - the Bontrager Affinity that's on there at present I find uncomfortable. Ordered a Fabric Line Elite in 134mm which is a saddle I find endlessly comfortable. Doesn't hurt that Wiggle had 40% off today on it.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (27 Aug 2020)

A new KMC X11EL chain in black for road bike. Sold the Cube Attain yesterday.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Aug 2020)

Set of these for the Revell mixte
https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/pedals-cleats/black-budget-alloy-body-steel-cage-pedals/


----------



## RoadRider400 (30 Aug 2020)

A lightweight skull cap. Working from home instead of commuting now, so need to try and continue the leisure cycling for a few more months before ending my 'season'.


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 Sep 2020)

as of last night:


----------



## otherself (12 Sep 2020)

Yesterday I ordered some "Snail" brand oval shaped compact chainrings ready for my autumn /winter road bike. Should arrive early October from China. 50t & 35t. Not bad for £20 thanks to AliExpress.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Sep 2020)

A new top peak , under the saddle bag.
I already have one , on one bike , but reckoned my newest bike should have its own bag.


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Sep 2020)

A 2nd Moon Comet, to enable the now occasional commuting Mrs to have 2 lights front and rear on the Cube Reaction, and I to have the same on the CDA, as were quite likely to be commuting at the same time!


----------



## Gunk (15 Sep 2020)

A NOS 1970’s child’s seat 








For my Elvish






Taken ages to find one.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

Last night, but technically today as it was after midnight, one of these for the Raleigh...

https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m8b0s109p2000/SPA-CYCLES-XD-2-Touring-Triple-Chainset


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Sep 2020)

My Chain Reaction order arrived on Saturday, I can’t resist a bargain even though I’m not sure what I’ll use these for, I’m not even sure what the difference is between each rear mech?

1 Shimano Deore M610 10 speed rear derailleur for £19.99, 3 Shimano Deore T610 10 speed rear derailleurs for £10.99 each, and 5 Clark’s stainless steel gear cables at £1.99 each.

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-deore-t610-rear-derailleur-10-speed

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-deore-m610-10-speed-


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> My Chain Reaction order arrived on Saturday, I can’t resist a bargain even though I’m not sure what I’ll use these for, I’m not even sure what the difference is between each rear mech?
> 
> 1 Shimano Deore M610 10 speed rear derailleur for £19.99, 3 Shimano Deore T610 10 speed rear derailleurs for £10.99 each, and 5 Clark’s stainless steel gear cables at £1.99 each.
> 
> ...



That's easy. Buy four bikes to do up...


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's easy. Buy four bikes to do up...


I think I’ll be using one of the rear mechs, I already have 16 bikes (bit of an obsession!) so no room for any fixer uppers.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> I think I’ll be using one of the rear mechs, I already have 16 bikes (bit of an obsession!) so no room for any fixer uppers.



In that case, I'm the one who is slacking, seeings I've only got five bikes.  OK, three aren't rideable, but hey... 

On the flip side, a good bargain is a good bargain.


----------



## cougie uk (15 Sep 2020)

otherself said:


> Yesterday I ordered some "Snail" brand oval shaped compact chainrings ready for my autumn /winter road bike. Should arrive early October from China. 50t & 35t. Not bad for £20 thanks to AliExpress.
> View attachment 546799


Nothing says performance improving like "Snail" brand. 

Which reminds me. I had replacements brake hoods from Dae Yung. Confidence inspiring.


----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2020)

I got the dispatch notice for my New BB and a BB Tool. Sh1tmano have usefully made the external diameter of their BBs for Hollotech II cranks smaller. I had tried to buy them a couple of lbs's but none of them either stocked the smaller diameter tool or BB. One did have the tool in their workshop but they couldn't do the 15min job for weeks


----------



## otherself (16 Sep 2020)

cougie uk said:


> Nothing says performance improving like "Snail" brand.
> 
> Which reminds me. I had replacements brake hoods from Dae Yung. Confidence inspiring.


Haha. I've seen a brand of Chinese carbon fibre frames called Shitsu. Not very inspiring.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Sep 2020)

1x Lugano II folding tyre - worried about the split I found after today's fairy visit. 
(Scott)
Gear and brake cables.
11-34t cassette.
(Madison Revell Mixte)


----------



## Jenkins (16 Sep 2020)

HLaB said:


> I got the dispatch notice for my New BB and a BB Tool. Sh1tmano have usefully made the external diameter of their BBs for Hollotech II cranks smaller. I had tried to buy them a couple of lbs's but none of them either stocked the smaller diameter tool or BB. One did have the tool in their workshop but they couldn't do the 15min job for weeks


Don't be surprised if you end up with 2 BB adapters. I had to get a new Hollotech II BB earlier this year and the blurb clearly stated no adapter to fit the standard Hollotech/SRAM tool was included so one was added to the order. When it was delivered, I opened the BB box to check it and packed in the top of it was...


----------



## russ.will (16 Sep 2020)

A hope anodised orange seat clamp.

Absolutely nothing wrong with the Enigma Ti clamp (far from it) but the tart in me wanted just a touch more orange to match the Hope RX4 orange calipers...


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Don't be surprised if you end up with 2 BB adapters. I had to get a new Hollotech II BB earlier this year and the blurb clearly stated no adapter to fit the standard Hollotech/SRAM tool was included so one was added to the order. When it was delivered, I opened the BB box to check it and packed in the top of it was...


Yip, I'm expecting the plastic adapter the last 2 bb's had an adapter despite the shops saying there was none in the box. I decided to order a full length spanner for the future.


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2020)

New cassette and 2 chains for the MTB - not done bad, last cassette has lasted 4 years off road with 2 chains and one big chainring.

The FS MTB has had a fair few bits this year due to use and wear, new rear tyre £45, rear wheel bearings £15, frame bearings £40, new grips £20, new cassette and chains £100, new freehub bearings £20. Set to doube last year's hours on the bike easily.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Sep 2020)

Set of Koolstop Continental Salmon brake shoes/blocks for the Madison Revell.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Sep 2020)

Various BB and headset tools, and a chain, from SJS Cycles.


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Sep 2020)

7 speed freewheel 13-28 to give me one more gear and 1 less tooth then the old 6 speed 14-28 for more speed . Set of 7 speed shifters and some mtb riser bars for the stoker position all on the tandem. Also replaced the squeaky non serviceable crappy plastic pedals with some MKS Sylvan touring pedals .


----------



## overmind (17 Sep 2020)

I bought an adjustable headset for my Triban 3 from Decathon.

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/p/adjustable-aheadset-oversize-stem/_/R-p-11133?mc=8272094

Below is an example review (from the link above).

_I bought this adjustable stem because I've been having trouble getting down on the drops on my road bike, hardly ever used them because I find it uncomfortable, (I'm getting old!!), solved the problem with this stem, raised the bars enough to make using the drops comfortable again. Very useful item, would recommend to anyone who struggles using their drop bars. _

I rode it back from the shop and the riding position is much more relaxed. I am riding from Reading to Oxford (and back) tomorrow. It will be interesting to see the effect. I've get the angle about 30 degrees above on the usual angle.


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2020)

A third hand bike tool for brake adjustment. I have never ever used one before, using bits of cord and more recently cable ties.
So I have now bought one late on in life.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Sep 2020)

Wow! Didn't even know there was such a thing. Want one! I've spent years cursing my weak only bend one way fingers.


----------



## stalagmike (17 Sep 2020)

New balls...

The kind that go in bottom brackets


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Sep 2020)

Gear hanger for my daughter's hybrid which snapped off. Not like the old days when i had to bin an MTB frame after some over exuberance in the New Forest


----------



## CanucksTraveller (17 Sep 2020)

New Castelli mitts. (Since I left my 5 year old Northwave ones on a train seat on Monday).


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Don't be surprised if you end up with 2 BB adapters. I had to get a new Hollotech II BB earlier this year and the blurb clearly stated no adapter to fit the standard Hollotech/SRAM tool was included so one was added to the order. When it was delivered, I opened the BB box to check it and packed in the top of it was...


It didn't actually, I was expecting it would too, but I guess that's why Sigma sports was £4 cheaper than everyone else.


----------



## derrick (17 Sep 2020)

New bearings for the bmx freecoaster wheel, now smooth as silk.


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Sep 2020)

Prologo Kappa Evo T2.0


----------



## gavgav (24 Sep 2020)

I’ve bought myself a new bike!  Been wanting a lighter Gravel Bike, to replace my heavy Hybrid, for a while and always been impressed with Genesis Bikes. So after looking for the 2020 models, recently and finding everything out of stock in my size, the 2021 Croix de Fer has come into stock, ordered yesterday and is arriving tomorrow!!

Can’t wait to get it out on the road.


----------



## gavgav (26 Sep 2020)

It’s arrived


----------



## MoneyForNothing (27 Sep 2020)

Impulse purchase garmin 520+, not sure if I catualy needed it but lockdown riving me nuts!


----------



## VeganWheels (28 Sep 2020)

Not a bad impulse buy mind you!


----------



## Johnsco (28 Sep 2020)

Today I received from Star Cycles ... www.starcyclespares.co.uk
Pack of 5/32" ball bearings for pedals
Pack of 1/4" ball bearings for wheels
2 x rim tapes for my new alloys (when they arrive)
Spare tube 27" x 1.1/4"
Amazing service .... Order on their site Friday .... Arrived this morning Monday.
and ...... They got the order right !


----------



## BalkanExpress (30 Sep 2020)

Arrived today from the nice people at velosaloon.com 

This is what the future used to look like...







1990s Merckx podio clipless pedals and shoes to go on my 1990's Merckx


----------



## Gunk (30 Sep 2020)

Shimano 10 speed chain, inner and outer brake and gear cables, all for my next project which is an Ultegra upgrade on my sons road bike.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Sep 2020)

FSA Omega Compact bars to go on the main commuter. I've got the FSA Wing Compact bars which I really like on a couple of other bikes and the Omegas apear to be identical except for a slightly rounder shape to the tops.


----------



## Chromatic (1 Oct 2020)

Some bar end plugs. Actually bought them the other day, but fitted today.


----------



## HLaB (1 Oct 2020)

I don't know if it counts for this thread as it was last night and it was for an indoor set up. Its gradually becoming less of a problem as I have been out of chemo for 11months. But during that time and the period after I'd go cold & numb if the fan setting was greater than 1. 15-20 mins later though it was 
So I ordered a remote controlled fan https://probreeze.com/products/air-cooling/16-inch-pedestal-fan/


----------



## Gunk (1 Oct 2020)

An good used Ultegra 6600 crankset, I’ve now got a complete groupset for my next project.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Oct 2020)

DT Swiss rims for the next 'project'


----------



## Hover Fly (1 Oct 2020)

Ryde chrina rim plus spokes, and a new pair of Quoc Pham shoes.


----------



## kynikos (1 Oct 2020)

Two Schwalbe Marathon GT 365 tyres. Big Bens off and new rubber fitted. Winter's a' coming and I'm ready.


----------



## VeganWheels (2 Oct 2020)

Just ordered the Garmin Cadence & Speed sensor 2,it's nearly poly tunnel time of the year!


----------



## Jenkins (5 Oct 2020)

A couple of chains to go with the cassettes I ordered on Friday.


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Oct 2020)

A 2-bike rack stand from Decathlon so my bikes don't get leant on or damaged.


----------



## razabbs (6 Oct 2020)

A pair of Hunts Aero Wide wheels (alloy) which should be delivered late January 

First significant upgrade for my bike but if I change my drivetrain or frame (or both) I'll still be able to use them  I went for the aero as most of my riding is on the flat, although they are pretty light at 1500g anyway; current set will be well over 2.2kg. 

On suggestions from this forum I did look into having some other hand built, especially the H PLus son's, but the Hunt's simply seemed better for what I want, and cost around what I was looking to spend (£379 for the pair)

I did briefly contemplate the idea of going tubeless but I don't think it's for me.


----------



## DCBassman (8 Oct 2020)

Set of these:






For the Revell.
Cheap, from China, but the Scott has worn a set for years with no issues, so...


----------



## DCBassman (8 Oct 2020)

And also some Shimano St-EF60 3x8 shifters from Bankruptbikeparts. See, I didn't think for a minute I'd need these, and sent similar to @Reynard for her build. Oh well, new shiny!


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Oct 2020)

A pair of wheels for my old 1970's Dawes Galaxy, 130 ONL rear, 100 ONL front.

I still have the original old wide flange hubs, which do look nice, but the rear has a screw-on freewheel cogs that won't come off, I prefer a Casssette. The original weinmann rims are terribly thin single thickness, spokes are well past their sell by date, so I think the wheels did need replacing.


----------



## Johnsco (8 Oct 2020)

GuyBoden said:


> A pair of wheels for my old 1970's Dawes Galaxy, 130 ONL rear, 100 ONL front.
> 
> I still have the original old wide flange hubs, which do look nice, but the rear has a screw-on freewheel cogs that won't come off, I prefer a Casssette. The original weinmann rims are terribly thin single thickness, spokes are well past their sell by date, so I think the wheels did need replacing.


There ain't a screw-on freewheel that won't come off !!
I've just wrestled off a freewheel that's been on an alloy hub since the mid 1960s and been used in all sorts of weathers.
I destroyed the freewheel in the doing of it, but I only wanted the hub - a Milremo hub - Surprisingly in very good condition for its age and amount of use.


----------



## mjr (8 Oct 2020)

A new crank for the Dutchie. I snapped a chainring tooth when shopping and, on inspection, several teeth haven't much thickness of metal left after nine years of riding through crap all year round. I expected them to go shark's fin first!

Nearest suitable Sturmey Archer part I found was in Australia, so a compatible has been ordered from sjs along with some consumables.


----------



## Eziemnaik (8 Oct 2020)

BC 120 - simples


----------



## mjr (8 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> BC 120 - simples


Stopwatch?


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Oct 2020)

Johnsco said:


> There ain't a screw-on freewheel that won't come off !!
> I've just wrestled off a freewheel that's been on an alloy hub since the mid 1960s and been used in all sorts of weathers.
> I destroyed the freewheel in the doing of it, but I only wanted the hub - a Milremo hub - Surprisingly in very good condition for its age and amount of use.



I'm hoping to save my large flange Normandy hubs. How did you get your hub off?

This:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsVL1XqZve8


"'Milremo' was Ron Kitching's brand name that was applied to various stuff that he imported from Continental manufacturers. "


----------



## Johnsco (8 Oct 2020)

I got the freewheel off pretty-much like in the video above.
First I disassembled the freewheel using a punch and a hammer .... Looks difficult but isn't.
This left the central part screwed on to the wheel, which I gave a good overnight soaking in penetrating oil.
I then secured the wheel rim using two G clamps and blocks of wood on the bench.
I then got hold of the freewheel centre with a very large stilsons wrench .... not the more-usual smaller set ..... Just like the guy in the video.
Turn anti-clockwise ............... BANG ! ............. Off it came.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

DCBassman said:


> And also some Shimano St-EF60 3x8 shifters from Bankruptbikeparts. See, I didn't think for a minute I'd need these, and sent similar to @Reynard for her build. Oh well, new shiny!



Classic application of the Law of Sod... 

Never mind, the ones you sent have a very good home here.  And you get the brand harry spankers ones 

Sounds like you're doing to the Revell what I've almost finished doing to the Raleigh.


----------



## Gunk (8 Oct 2020)

A nice clean Ribble Aluminium frame, I’m going to build it up as a parts bin special to stick on the turbo trainer.


----------



## Eziemnaik (8 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> Stopwatch?


I beg me pardon?!? It is the newest Bicycle Computer 120! (Stopwatch)


----------



## gavroche (8 Oct 2020)

A set of 3 brushes from Aldi for £4.99.


----------



## All uphill (8 Oct 2020)

Spa Nidd saddle ( Brooks B17 lookalike) arrived, fitted and tested over 40 miles.

I had given up waiting for a bargain lightly used B17 and went for the new, £48 Spa.

When I jumped on the bike it felt like sitting on a block of concrete, after 2 miles I had forgotten about it. Now, post ride, I have no tightness, tenderness or aches.

Happy customer!


----------



## Alembicbassman (8 Oct 2020)

Shimano FD-R440 To allow the use of a 2x9 MTB Flat Bar set up on a road bike with a 50T chainring. Notice the longer pivot arm compared to the Sora FD-3500 to account for the different cable pull between road and MTB shifters.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Oct 2020)

New bib shorts from PX
chucked a couple of pairs away this month as they had lasted (for me ) a long time and the pad edge was loose as the threads had come loose


----------



## DCLane (10 Oct 2020)

Having sold my NeilPryde Nazare, and been on the lookout for a Medium SL / standard one but with no budget, I'm collecting this tomorrow. This is the only photo and it's been on sale for a while, so a cheeky offer was made. I'd have preferred an SL however these are difficult to find. I'm oddly enough picking this up very nearby to where my old one resides now:






It's the same frame construction as the one I had but in red/black and a Medium. I won't need the groupset as it'll get a nice one I've stashed away and a different set of bars / saddle.

My 'Small' one for a size comparison:






The only issue is that the new arrival will probably spend the winter on the family smart turbo; my newly-built Raleigh SP Race needs a minor repair and my 16yo's going to need both his training and winter bikes for the winter.


----------



## Johnsco (18 Oct 2020)

Following recommendation on Cycle Chat, I bought the following Clark's brake shoes on t'internet site of mud and black cycles:
*Clarks CP513 XTR V-Type MTB/Hybrid Brake Pads and inserts Threaded Post 70mm*
These are to go with my new alloy wheels .... Watch this space !!


----------



## derrick (18 Oct 2020)

Just ordered some more candy apple paint, another project on the way, could be another week in the man cave.


----------



## Gunk (18 Oct 2020)

A Royce Titanium 26mm Campagnolo lockring, bloody crazy price but I have no choice, they're like hens teeth.


----------



## roley poley (18 Oct 2020)

Johnsco said:


> Following recommendation on Cycle Chat, I bought the following Clark's brake shoes on t'internet site of mud and black cycles:
> *Clarks CP513 XTR V-Type MTB/Hybrid Brake Pads and inserts Threaded Post 70mm*
> These are to go with my new alloy wheels .... Watch this space !!


I bought some of them from cycle republic before it shut in city square, no problems ,hope you find the same.. ps.found the red compound softer with better stopping power than the black


----------



## Johnsco (18 Oct 2020)

roley poley said:


> I bought some of them from cycle republic before it shut in city square, no problems ,hope you find the same.. ps.found the red compound softer with better stopping power than the black


Thanks R.P.
I did wonder regarding the red and the black.
I'll be fitting new alloys in the next few days to replace my very-shabby steels.
They will deserve some decent new brake blocks !


----------



## Alembicbassman (19 Oct 2020)

Rain on the way: £25 well spent


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2020)

Some Kia Satin Silver paint for the Claud Butler. Need to get that frame painted so I can soend a pleasant winter rebuilding it while drinking scotch.


----------



## razabbs (19 Oct 2020)

Not bought but had an email from Hunts. My aero wheels which I expected in Week 3 of January when I ordered should be arrive in Week 4 of October  Better order a cassette tool and chain whip!


----------



## DCLane (19 Oct 2020)

Son no. 2 has bent his TT disc: it'll work in my Principia TT bike but catches the frame on his Argon E-116 as that has less clearance. He's been using my deep section with disc cover instead.

So today I bid late and got a cheap TT disc as it was collection only - hopefully collecting Wednesday.


----------



## Johnsco (22 Oct 2020)

I've got my new alloy wheels for the Carlton to replace the very scruffy steels.
27" x 1.1/4"
Got them from BankruptBikeParts at a very good price.
The front wheel they supplied from stock.
The rear they built for me using a Milremo alloy hub that I supplied and a rim from stock.
What a helpful company to deal with !

I also bought:
a new 5 speed freewheel
a chain
two rim tapes
a freewheel fitting/remover tool.
a pedal spanner


----------



## DCBassman (23 Oct 2020)

Some of these. Quite unusual as they are for 2x8 setups. I was going to botch a 3x8 set on to the Revell, now I don't need to!


----------



## Willd (24 Oct 2020)

A long sleeved base layer, only a Mountain Warehouse one, not a fancy cycling brand 
Once I cut out the scratchy label it seems to work ok, relatively mild today, but it was about 7 degrees last weekend and I was warm enough


----------



## razabbs (24 Oct 2020)

With my new wheels arriving soon, yesterday I bought a cassette removal tool, chain whip and a chain breaker. I test rode another bike a few weeks ago and it made me realise how underpowered my current brakes are, so while I was at Decathlon I picked up a pair of brake pads. Now, I had only had a few hours sleep, and it didn’t occur to me until I was on the way home I bought a pair of brake pads, as in, one pair....for two wheels.. good one, so I’ll have to go and get another set of brake pads at some point. I also looked to get some kind of chain degreaser but they had nothing in stock


----------



## MntnMan62 (24 Oct 2020)

I picked up a Specialized Phenom Expert saddle for my mountain bike. I already have one on my road bike and love it. It's rated highly for road and mountain so I see no reason not to have the same saddle on both bikes. Now the two most imortant connections to the bike will be the same for both my bikes. Phenom Expert saddle on both and Time ATAC Alium clipless pedals on both. Now it's time for a new pair of shoes. Got sized for a pair of Specialized Recon 1.0 shoes. Now I just have to find someone with my size in stock in black.


----------



## oreo_muncher (24 Oct 2020)

You wouldn't believe it with my bad spending habits but I didn't buy anything for my bike this week. I have been eyeing up Wahoo element though....


----------



## VeganWheels (5 Nov 2020)

Just received the new Fat Lads At The Back,winter jacket in black & orange,looking forward to some warm dry cycling now !


----------



## razabbs (5 Nov 2020)

Well,the new wheels arrived from Hunts. They look great, and they're light AF, but jesus christ am I having issues.

All went swimmingly moving the cassette over and re-indexing gears. It was difficult to get the tyres(Michelin pro Endurance 4's) on to the wheels initially so I used a tyre lever as a bit of help. Turns out in both cases I'd pinched the inner tube when I did this and had to replace both inner tubes. Nice one!

So, on to inner tube 3, I managed to do the same, so I was like right, ok, no tyre levers. (this is 3 hours in to it, now)

At some point in the day I'd noticed my (almost brand new) track pump from decathlon isn't registering any pressure until about 30 psi, then it was registering ok, so i assumed it was working fine once above 30psi.

4th and 5th inner tubes we're at now. I've got a blister on my thumb from struggling so much to get the tyres on to the wheels, I'm pissed off already, I just want it done so I can actually ride them before winter.

So we go again, no tyre levers, get the tyres on and tentatively pump them up. Success! They're holding air!

So, on to the bike we go, and start pumping up. Nothing until about 30 psi on the pump, then it registers ok. Right, shall i go 90 psi? Nah i normally go 100 on my others, so we'll go 100. 100 on each, lovely. Put the cap on the rear **BANG** and an unmistakable rush of air. fark off.

I don't know exactly what happened, but it sounds as if the valve gave way.

Now i'm beyond pissed off, just completely fed up. I'm venting to a friend about how I cannot be farked, fed up etc. **BANG**, _Another_ unmistakable rush of air. The front had decided it didn't want air in it either.

Cheers, Nice one.

5 inner tubes punctured so far and I still don't have a set of usable wheels. I wanted to see what had happened in the front but I can't even get the tyre off now so this shoot will wait until another day. Probably farking April when the weather picks up.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Nov 2020)

SKS Speedrocker rear extension and some flaps(oooer) and spare fittings,plus some bike stands.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Nov 2020)

A Lusso Leggero thermal jacket, Northwave winter boots for the SPD equipped bikes and some Five Tens for use with the MTB & flatbar bikes


----------



## DCBassman (6 Nov 2020)

This, to get the Revell crank bolts off...


----------



## razabbs (6 Nov 2020)

razabbs said:


> My rant from yesterday



Today I've ordered some puncture repair kits and new inner tubes, think I know the issue; hopefully all the inner tubes I went through can be repaired, at least.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2020)

It was a couple of days ago, and it hasn't arrived yet, but THIS left SPD pedal! My £5 offer was accepted. (My old pedal's bearings feel so knackered that I am sure the races will be damaged too. I was going to try to service the pedal but cut myself trying to get inside and promptly gave up! )


----------



## Sixmile (7 Nov 2020)

New arrival... Bob trailer. Just got to work out how I'm going to connect it to either my fat bike or Alfine hub tandem as the supplied skewer with the correct trailer fixings won't work with either!


----------



## Vantage (7 Nov 2020)

Prescription cycling glasses. I had a pair a couple years ago but they met a grizzly demise and I've ruined a perfectly good pair of normal glasses through wiping road/trail grit from the lenses.
Just waiting on the prescription inserts to arrive and then I can go out and look as ridiculous as all the other roadies


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It was a couple of days ago, and it hasn't arrived yet, but THIS left SPD pedal! My £5 offer was accepted. (My old pedal's bearings feel so knackered that I am sure the races will be damaged too. I was going to try to service the pedal but cut myself trying to get inside and promptly gave up! )


The pedal arrived today, a day earlier than expected. The surfaces are scratched but that was as explained and shown on the ebay listing. The bearings feel really good and I'm sure that the SPD mechanism itself will be fine - I've never had a problem over the past 20 years on 4 or 5 sets of SPD pedals. £5 well spent!

I have since managed to get the old pedal apart so I may try to sort that out after all. If I _do_ fix the old pedal, I'll have to look out for a used RH pedal to match the one that I have just bought!  I will be needing another 1 or 2 pairs of SPD pedals for my next couple of bike projects.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Nov 2020)

Got a couple of SS base layers from decathlon via post as i dont have a full weeks worth and the ones i have are starting to show their age being grey rather than white


----------



## rockyroller (9 Nov 2020)

pedals for the MTB. also added the old pedal extenders again, now that fall/winter is here. feet no longer hang over the edge. the snow boots haven't shown up for bike rides yet, but they're comin'


----------



## razabbs (9 Nov 2020)

razabbs said:


> Today I've ordered some puncture repair kits and new inner tubes, think I know the issue; hopefully all the inner tubes I went through can be repaired, at least.



All arrived today, before I left for work I had two wheels on the bike, and most importantly, two wheels with air(!) in them. I just hope when I get back from work in a few hours they still have air in them. 

If so, looks to be a bit of a sunny spell tomorrow afternoon. Definitely going to try and take advantage!


----------



## weareHKR (10 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> pedals for the MTB.



Liking the Wellgos's...


----------



## DCLane (10 Nov 2020)

Bought a pair of disc wheels for my son for next year; we went for Zed instead of NR6 as they're local and £700 versus £1000+ for an extra 20g of weight.

Also bought a replacement 105 R7000 derailleur for the NeilPryde as the 6800 on there's not working.

And a bike. I collected this - a Raleigh Sports or Wayfarer from 1966 (SA hub) or 1974 (frame no.):


----------



## si_c (11 Nov 2020)

New pedals and some winter shoes.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

The thing I did NOT buy today.......sorry to go off topic.........is a bottle cage which has a small box which clips to the base of the cage. The box contains a Lezyne multi-tool, a good one..........but really did this need designing?

😄😄

£50


----------



## johnblack (11 Nov 2020)

A big bottle of Stans and two pairs of socks.


----------



## bikingdad90 (12 Nov 2020)

Sold my Edge 25 to @IaninSheffield and purchased from a friend a Garmin Edge 810 for the pricey sum of £73, bartered down from around £100. He has upgraded to something else and wanted the cash more than anything.

I’m a happy bunny as I’ve now got Bluetooth to phone, maps and ANT+ for external sensors.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Bought a pair of disc wheels for my son for next year; we went for Zed instead of NR6 as they're local and £700 versus £1000+ for an extra 20g of weight.
> 
> Also bought a replacement 105 R7000 derailleur for the NeilPryde as the 6800 on there's not working.
> 
> ...



Your new audax bike


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Nov 2020)

A pump to replace wife’s broken one.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> A pump to replace wife’s broken one.


that's great. I shud get a cpl more. I have 1 that I swap depending on what bike I take. one of these days ...


----------



## HLaB (16 Nov 2020)

It probably had nothing to do with it but wearing my bright blue gabba against a bright blue sky on Sunday I got a lot of close passes and my mind started to wonder to a new more conspicuous helmet. I saw one I quite liked on special offer on a web site advert but typically it was out of stock. I did find though the model below for an OK'ish price (I doubt its discounted as much as they claim) but I ordered it.

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/oakley-aro3-helmet/rp-prod167093


----------



## BianchiVirgin (16 Nov 2020)

A Fustle Causeway gravel bike frame and, so far, a Campagnolo 1x13 Ekar groupset. Wheels next and then the 'other' bits to finish it off.


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2020)

A chrome chainstay protector.


----------



## Gunk (17 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> A chrome chainstay protector.



Ooh fancy


----------



## Domus (18 Nov 2020)

Not for the bike but.........


----------



## bikingdad90 (18 Nov 2020)

Do I spy tea in that coffee mug @Domus. They are nice cups but a bit pricey for a tight northern like me.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Nov 2020)

I bought my bike, a friend


----------



## Domus (18 Nov 2020)

Tea 😱. Cannot remember the last time I drank the stuff. Lavazza double espresso don’t you know. ☕️👍


----------



## DCLane (18 Nov 2020)

A pair of these in 50mm for my son's Christmas present - to go onto his new bike (a Ridley Noah Fast arriving next year):






Also bought a set of decals for a Carlton Corsa as we might paint the orange bike a bit again.


----------



## HLaB (19 Nov 2020)

HLaB said:


> It probably had nothing to do with it but wearing my bright blue gabba against a bright blue sky on Sunday I got a lot of close passes and my mind started to wonder to a new more conspicuous helmet. I saw one I quite liked on special offer on a web site advert but typically it was out of stock. I did find though the model below for an OK'ish price (I doubt its discounted as much as they claim) but I ordered it.
> 
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/oakley-aro3-helmet/rp-prod167093


It came today


----------



## DCLane (22 Nov 2020)

A bike. £ 3.20. About £3 too much but I need a part which means the rest is 'free'.






'Sold' a month before at £16 but I'm presuming it was re-listed due to a non-paying bidder.


----------



## Lovacott (22 Nov 2020)

I bought a couple of 27.5 by 2.5 innertubes to replace the two I used this week.


----------



## Lovacott (22 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> A bike. £ 3.20. About £3 too much but I need a part which means the rest is 'free'.
> 
> View attachment 559595
> 
> ...


I can see at least £100 worth of bits I could use from that. The Rack and Mudguards for starters.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Nov 2020)

New rims built into our tandem hubs picked up from LBS after recent mishap.






https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tandem-rims-are-surprisingly-robust.268236/


----------



## pjd57 (22 Nov 2020)

A set of metal tyre levers.
The schwalbes just laughed at the plastic set


----------



## bikingdad90 (22 Nov 2020)

An order from SJS cycles for my permanent loan MTB. 
The seatpost clamp and seatpost had “gone”, it was supposed to be a 27.2mm post but measured 26.9/27.00 in the callipers and kept slipping and sliding no matter how tight it was. Also took the opportunity to purchases shim to fit an adjustable stem I have in stock to play around with the height of the bars as they feel a little low and two sets of brake pads as the current set are on their last legs.

I also took the opportunity to purchase a cheap seatpost rack and pannier bags to shove on so I don’t have to juggle school gear when doing the school rides. Both from EBay with a total cost of about £13!


----------



## Drzdave58 (27 Nov 2020)

Got some new MKS pedals for my 65 Moulton


----------



## Johnno260 (28 Nov 2020)

New bar caps, new saddle bag, Proviz jacket, inner tubes


----------



## HLaB (28 Nov 2020)

A few friends of mine recommended the Garmin Varia. So I got one from the CRC Black Friday sale. Came surprisingly fast and was dropped of by the courier when I was on my morning ride. No note but I checked the net to find out where they had left it.


----------



## Johnno260 (28 Nov 2020)

I have the Varia front light and rear radar light I love them.


----------



## Gunk (29 Nov 2020)

I ordered a bench mounted repair stand today, this will enable me to restore and build up a frame over my workbench rather than have to get a full sized tripod stand out every time. (space is tight in my garage) It should make future rebuilds and restorations just that bit easier.

Also ordered a ton of parts for my forthcoming Claud Butler Majestic restoration.


----------



## Willd (2 Dec 2020)

A rear light, as it's nearly dark by 3.30 . Seemed to be ok on Saturday when it was pretty foggy, didn't help much with the muppet in a Range Rover who pulled out right in front of me though


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 Dec 2020)

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/p/junior-front-bag/_/R-p-168789 one of these bags for £7.99. It has 1.8ltr capacity which should be enough for wallet, keys and a pack up jacket.


----------



## Eziemnaik (2 Dec 2020)




----------



## Jenkins (2 Dec 2020)

Spare front & rear thru axles for the 29er. 

So much for the new standard of wheel location - there appears to by so many sizes, thread lengths, thread pitches, etc (Brand X do at least half a dozen variants alone) compared to QRs.


----------



## Baldy (2 Dec 2020)

Seat number 3, this time a Brookes C15. Just hope it fits my bum.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2020)

Bought these last week, but I won’t be using them until I start work again in March. Shoe covers have been too much hassle with zips breaking or seams tearing. 

Hopefully I’ll only need them for a few weeks when it’s cold and wet late winter/late autumn.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2020)

And I bought a new bike a few days ago!

I normally spend 3-5 months each winter in India. I have a heavy steel Indian bike, which does the job of getting me around for fun and errands, but it has become very rusty.

So, although I won’t be there this winter, I saw the bike I want to take with me and I think this one will do the job. Single speed with a flip-flop back wheel, which I won’t be using, at a touch over 200 quid. 

I’m hoping that this time next year I’ll have broken it in.


----------



## DCLane (6 Dec 2020)

Been an expensive evening; second pair of race wheels, lightweight for hillier events, for my son bought via a last 2-second bid on eBay (Prime BlackEdition 28 disc wheels with tyres), PlanetX's £20 torque wrench offer (my Christmas present to me) plus some chains before any 2021 price rise and a new track chain to replace the cheap one on my Holdsworth track bike that crunches and clanks whenever I use it.

The best part of £600 spent this evening as a result, but it means we're all set up for 2021 racing when son's team bike arrives at some point.

The wheels that come with his bike will be sold to offset some of the cost though.


----------



## HLaB (6 Dec 2020)

Nothing major from me just a refill for my muc off bottle and some lube and I order some Nakd bars to get free delivery.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Dec 2020)

A couple of new tyres from Chain Reaction (Lifeline Essential Commuters in 28c) and some Velox rim tape from Spa Cycles.


----------



## slow scot (9 Dec 2020)

Old style touring pedals from Spa, and some Christophe clips and straps to go with them.
Oh, and their Spa Tourer to put them on.
Last new bike purchase was in 1975, so well deserved.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2020)

Winter tyre on the way from Germany. Debating buying some spare summer tyres before Brexit pushes up prices in the new year.


----------



## Hebe (10 Dec 2020)

This just arrived  I can’t believe how excited I am. Mr Hebe is wondering who stole his wife. He’s a bit confused by my ongoing love of fettling, even though it takes me ages to do the simplest jobs.


----------



## Leep (10 Dec 2020)

Chain wax and under seat bag


----------



## DCLane (10 Dec 2020)

Spare race wheels, with tyres, bought on Sunday and arrived today - stuck a random bid in on eBay with 2 seconds to go. They're Prime BlackEdition 28's with tyres and described as "used for less than 10 miles". They're not - these are completely new with unused tyres on  . The seller's put other sets on sale for > £200 more so I'm happy:







My Holdsworth Roi de Velo's had a cheap, squeaky chain on since new so I got one of these which I'll fit shortly:






Also a pair of bib tights and some long-sleeve base layers are mine are getting old and


----------



## rockyroller (10 Dec 2020)

Hebe said:


> This just arrived  I can’t believe how excited I am. Mr Hebe is wondering who stole his wife. He’s a bit confused by my ongoing love of fettling, even though it takes me ages to do the simplest jobs.


it will change your life, no more hunching over!


----------



## rockyroller (10 Dec 2020)

Drzdave58 said:


> Got some new MKS pedals for my 65 Moulton


& pedal extenders?


----------



## Hebe (10 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> it will change your life, no more hunching over!



Hopefully! And no more crouching/sitting on a cold garage floor and no more feeling that I need an extra arm. I’m going to put it up tomorrow and try it out.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Dec 2020)

Hebe said:


> Hopefully! And no more crouching/sitting on a cold garage floor and no more feeling that I need an extra arm. I’m going to put it up tomorrow and try it out.


used mine last night to shift gears


----------



## Hebe (11 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> used mine last night to shift gears


I put mine together today, put the bike on it and finally got the rear wheel back on the bike  so much easier.


----------



## Gunk (11 Dec 2020)

Seat post for my CB Majestic project


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2020)

Not for my bike, but for my mum's - a couple of sets of lights. She only does a couple of miles into town and back and just needed some 'to be seen with' types, but with the specific requirement that they be AA or AAA battery operated, not USB rechargeable making it slightly more difficult. 
Cateye Omni 3 at £15 per set from Halfords seem to fit the bill quite nicely.


----------



## HLaB (11 Dec 2020)

I actually ordered it a few days ago but my new chain lube and muc off arrived and some Nakd bars which I had ordered to get free postage.


----------



## Gunk (15 Dec 2020)

I bought a whole bike last night, decided that I needed some Ti in my life.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Dec 2020)

Ser-mart!


----------



## Gunk (15 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Ser-mart!



Should arrive on Friday!


----------



## Justinitus (15 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> I bought a whole bike last night, decided that I needed some Ti in my life.
> 
> View attachment 563515



Unusual handlebars - what are they?


----------



## rivers (15 Dec 2020)

An EZ-Disc disc wheel cover because I can't justify the expense of a disc wheel, but can a cover. Marginal gains and all that jazz


----------



## Gunk (15 Dec 2020)

Justinitus said:


> Unusual handlebars - what are they?



Cinelli NeoMorphe ergo bars


----------



## Johnsco (15 Dec 2020)

I like the description of the Titanium alloy as 3Al / 2.5V Aerospace grade.
There are a number of Aerospace grades.
I did quite a bit of ultrasonic testing of machining bar-stock in Ti-64 (Titanium 6Al 4V) some years ago.
This was for Air Bus.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (15 Dec 2020)

Last week went window shopping\tyre kicking in London.

Lower regent st has a large Assos store a few doors away from the huge Pinarello one. In the latter they had a range of accessories that were unfamiliar to me. Everything black. The one thing that caught my eye was a 'dummy' water bottle sized tool bag. This one had a waterproof zip so it opened in two full length halves. 

Like everything else in the store, there wasn't a price tag on it, and I thought it wouldn't be cool to ask.

Anyone have the name of the brand or a link to a rival version?

Been itching for one ever since...


----------



## Gunk (15 Dec 2020)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Lower regent st has a large Assos store



Great shop, they always have some lovely Wyndy Milla bikes on display.


----------



## Gunk (15 Dec 2020)

Chap sur le velo said:


> This one had a waterproof zip so it opened in two full length halves.



I’m sure I found mine on eBay.


----------



## derrick (15 Dec 2020)

New saddle for the BMX.


----------



## Gunk (16 Dec 2020)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Last week went window shopping\tyre kicking in London.
> 
> Lower regent st has a large Assos store a few doors away from the huge Pinarello one. In the latter they had a range of accessories that were unfamiliar to me. Everything black. The one thing that caught my eye was a 'dummy' water bottle sized tool bag. This one had a waterproof zip so it opened in two full length halves.
> 
> ...



Is this the sort of thing you’re looking for? I bought mine off eBay earlier this year. I now carry a spare inner tube, multi tool, some tyre levers, patches, disposable gloves and a micro pump, which I have tested and it will put enough air in the tyre to get home. I have just bought a better multi tool with a chain tool so I’ll add a quick link as well.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (17 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> Is this the sort of thing you’re looking for? I bought mine off eBay earlier this year. I now carry a spare inner tube, multi tool, some tyre levers, patches, disposable gloves and a micro pump, which I have tested and it will put enough air in the tyre to get home. I have just bought a better multi tool with a chain tool so I’ll add a quick link as well.
> 
> View attachment 563642
> 
> ...


Yes that's what I want. What would you search under.

And what light multitool do people recommend?

I would add a couple of masks - hopefully not for to much longer.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Dec 2020)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Yes that's what I want. What would you search under.
> 
> And what light multitool do people recommend?
> 
> I would add a couple of masks - hopefully not for to much longer.


Multi tool - Topeak Alien II 

I love this multi tool and it comes with an excellent chain breaker. Shop around though. I have two of these multi tools (one for each bike). The first cost £40 and the second £20 (this was a couple of years ago).


----------



## Gunk (17 Dec 2020)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Yes that's what I want. What would you search under.
> 
> And what light multitool do people recommend?
> 
> I would add a couple of masks - hopefully not for to much longer.



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/383536096939

I’ve just bought a Topeak Hexus X as a better multi tool. The basic Decathlon tool is OK but a bit limited


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2020)

+1 for the Topeak Hexus X  It's a nice little bit of kit.


----------



## DCLane (18 Dec 2020)

I'm splashing out; 4 new brake pads for the Raleigh I'm re-building.

The massive expense will increase later when I order some replacement decals. The question I'm currently pondering is: Do I buy a standard 'Raleigh' one as the red/gold one that matches is from a Super Lenton which this isn't PLUS a nice '1968-72 heron' decal as that's mostly gone AND spend even more on a 'High Tensile Steel Tubing' decal as that's only got a bit left too. Decision, decisions ... 

Alternatively I could just not bother and clean the whole lot off the frame. I've no idea what year it _actually_ is from as the frame number doesn't match the decals or the shifters/saddle/chainguard which appear to be from a late 1960's shopping bike and the wheels are dated 1966. The frame decal is 1950's and the red/gold a Lenton - neither of which it _actually_ is. Oh, and the head tube dates it as 1968-72  .

Or ...  ... I _could_ order a 531 set and give the bike a pedigree it's never due


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Or ...  ... I _could_ order a 531 set and give the bike a pedigree it's never due



Until you're rumbled when someone tries to pick the bike up... 

I'd just get a head badge and leave the rest plain.


----------



## DCLane (18 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Until you're rumbled when someone tries to pick the bike up...
> 
> I'd just get a head badge and leave the rest plain.



True. The head badge is fine, it's there's a copy of it on the seat tube. Not buying any decals would save about £20 but leave the bike decal-less apart from one odd one on the chainstay.


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> True. The head badge is fine, it's there's a copy of it on the seat tube. Not buying any decals would save about £20 but leave the bike decal-less apart from one odd one on the chainstay.



But is that £20 worth the headache?  The other option is going down the DIY route, Blue Peter stylee, with sticky-backed plastic


----------



## DCLane (18 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> But is that £20 worth the headache?  The other option is going down the DIY route, Blue Peter stylee, with sticky-backed plastic



Too late. Decals ordered which match the closest and £16 spent. The idea of me printing them out on a transfer, cutting out and sticking on with plastic ...


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Too late. Decals ordered which match the closest and £16 spent. The idea of me printing them out on a transfer, cutting out and sticking on with plastic ...



Well, you saved £4  That equals to two nice bars of Green & Black to snack on while you stick the decals on.


----------



## Bechdan (18 Dec 2020)

Trp cableset
Prime bb86 shimano
High5 banana gels.

Waiting to see what my finances are doing before ordering a frameset and hunt wheels


----------



## Big John (18 Dec 2020)

What have I bought for the bike today? 1000 x 1/8th ball bearings so I could service a single speed freewheel. Admittedly I only need about 90 for the service but the bearings are the same size you find in a typical freehub on a geared bike. Now I can set about replacing the bearings in one of those that's been playing up recently too.


----------



## Gunk (21 Dec 2020)

A set of mudguards for the Van Nic and a Kryptonite New York lock


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Dec 2020)

These came in the post today
KMC 'Quick-Link' pliers
I've got fed up of struggling to remove a chain, when the link is too tight







https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TOJWPMLP/jobsworth-pro-master-chain-link-pliers


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2020)

New cassette and chain for the commuter.


----------



## rivers (21 Dec 2020)

My disc cover arrived today


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> These came in the post today
> KMC 'Quick-Link' pliers
> I've got fed up of struggling to remove a chain, when the link is too tight
> 
> ...



They are dead handy for speed as well. Lots less 'messy'. Mine separate and join.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Dec 2020)

rivers said:


> My disc cover arrived today
> View attachment 564446


As a thought, do you, or anyone remember the Tioga (floppy) 'Disc-Drive', that was campaigned very successfully by John Tomac, in the 90s?
http://www.thevintagemtb.com/p/tioga-tension-disk.html







7-Eleven shorts, as for a while, he was on squad




Richard A Thackeray said:


> These came in the post today
> KMC 'Quick-Link' pliers
> I've got fed up of struggling to remove a chain, when the link is too tight
> 
> ...


I don't think they'll join, but pedal pressure is sufficient

I tried them earlier, when I got home from work.... one squeeze, instead of an indeterminate time spent trying to coerce it into separating


----------



## pawl (22 Dec 2020)

Two nine speed chains from Planet X Ordered on the 9 December finally arrived on the 21st Not planets fault .Held up at G P O some some where up north


----------



## cyberknight (22 Dec 2020)

garmin edge explore with the voucher from my wiggle comp offsetting nearly half the cost


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Two nine speed chains from Planet X Ordered on the 9 December finally arrived on the 21st Not planets fault .Held up at G P O some some where up north



My above mentioned 'Quick Link' pliers were only ordered on the Saturday & were there on Monday
Damned fine servce

I will state though, I miss their Worsborough shop
(the old 'Cycle-Promotions'/Allens of Barnsley premises)


----------



## Gunk (23 Dec 2020)

I’ve ordered a pair of security skewers from Spa


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2020)

Had to go into Wakefield this morning, to the Bank

As one of my front lights was playing up, & turning itself off at times, I decided to get another
(10 year old Smart 'Egg'??)


I was tempted by the 1000lumen Halfords own brand, but it seems that it's now discontinued, so ended up buying their 500

https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...vanced-500-lumen-front-bike-light-253318.html

The only issue with it, is the silicone strap, due to the weight/balance of the light - it might rotate?

There is a separate mount available, which was enclosed with the '1000', but I'll have to buy separately now
https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-accessories/bike-lights/halfords-front-out-mount-253270.html

British Cycling discount used


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> My above mentioned 'Quick Link' pliers were only ordered on the Saturday & were there on Monday
> Damned fine servce
> 
> I will state though, I miss their Worsborough shop
> (the old 'Cycle-Promotions'/Allens of Barnsley premises)




I was sorry when they stopped their sales Used to have sales in Leicester And Nottingham Always used the to stock up consumable items as well as clothing


----------



## weareHKR (25 Dec 2020)

🎅


----------



## DCLane (25 Dec 2020)

Front track wheel for my son via eBay. It's a cheap one but given he'll do only a few track sprints a year it'll be fine:






Seller also had a track disc which went cheaply at £156


----------



## jay clock (26 Dec 2020)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Yes that's what I want. What would you search under.
> 
> And what light multitool do people recommend?
> 
> I would add a couple of masks - hopefully not for to much longer.


i also have a Topeak Hexus X - https://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-hexus-x-multi-tool - amazing piece of kit, particularly the very clever chain breaker that does actually work.


----------



## Gunk (26 Dec 2020)

jay clock said:


> i also have a Topeak Hexus X - https://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-hexus-x-multi-tool - amazing piece of kit, particularly the very clever chain breaker that does actually work.



I’ve also just got one, looks like it’s got most of what you need


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

+1 for the Hexus X - have one for each of my bikes.


----------



## Gunk (29 Dec 2020)

Just ordered a pair of Continental Grand Prix 5000's for the Van Nic


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2020)

Two nearly new winter tyres for the road bike. Half the new price. That’ll do nicely.


----------



## Gunk (29 Dec 2020)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Two nearly new winter tyres for the road bike. Half the new price. That’ll do nicely.



I picked mine up for only £58 for the pair including delivery. perhaps there is a worldwide surplus of tyres!


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Dec 2020)

A set of single chainring bolts. I'm too spinny a rider to ever need the 50T ring.
It's obviously not that I'm too unfit to ride at over 20mph. Obviously...
Also looking at getting my 531ST powdercoated, probably in RAL6027.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Dec 2020)

two days ago...

GripGrab RACETHERMO X over shoes. (these arrived today)





I was going to pick up a condor winter hat but I missed the opening times by about 5mins so that is still to come.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jan 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Had to go into Wakefield this morning, to the Bank
> 
> As one of my front lights was playing up, & turning itself off at times, I decided to get another
> (10 year old Smart 'Egg'??)
> ...



Nipped to Halfords at dinnertime & bought the mount
It's very.... flexible


----------



## DCLane (7 Jan 2021)

Bits and pieces:

My Avanti Circa has 'interesting' brakes in that the front basically doesn't work and the back barely does despite setting them up OK and putting decent pads on. They're Avid Shorty 6 cantilever so I've bought a replacement Shimano CX50 to try on the front. 

Bought a pair of Tubolito S-Tubo tubes for my son's new race wheels for him to test. Given the price they'd better be really good: it was these or latex ones.

Also some cleaner for the ultrasonic parts cleaner my son got me as a Christmas present.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (7 Jan 2021)

But of a haul arrived today.

Lomo Gillet for when it gets a bit warmer and I don't want to wear a full jacket. It's nice and thin so I think it will fit in the saddleback. Some overshoes which I hope will help the really cold feet I have been getting and the kickfix attachment so I can fit my Carradice handlebar bag on the road bike. I picked the bag up for a few quid on Facebook market place before Christmas but needed the bits to fit it. If I get on with the mounting / style I'll probably treat myself to the superc one. I just need to retro fit the light bar to the base of it as these did not have the fitting for one.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jan 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> But of a haul arrived today.


wow, good shopping! nice bench grinder, btw!


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jan 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> GripGrab RACETHERMO X over shoes. (these arrived today)


those are are nice! look thick! I tried some for my cleated MTB shoes (which I use on my road bike) but the front hole doesn't line up with the cleat. I would have to trim it w/ scissors to make it work. any trouble lining up the hole with those?


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2021)

New Charge Spoon arrived today, gear cable PTFE tube yesterday. The Ribble 653's pain't is too soft for fitting anything yet, so it's in the house 'curing'.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (8 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wow, good shopping! nice bench grinder, btw!



Its a proper mess at the moment as it's in the process of being emptied whilst also being used and the building is coming down and being replaced as it's reached end of life.

Annoyingly the overshoes are way too small.


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> those are are nice! look thick! I tried some for my cleated MTB shoes (which I use on my road bike) but the front hole doesn't line up with the cleat. I would have to trim it w/ scissors to make it work. any trouble lining up the hole with those?



Unlike a lot of overshoes that just arent made for MTB shoes from the ground up or have MTB support as an afterthought (DHB ones for example...) these are absolutely fine as they use a little Velcro to hold it together (quite a smart design really!)







if youre going to be expecting windchill to be around the -3'c mark then I highly suggest pairing them with something like toe thingys underneath the overshoe that will really really help keep the chill away. Pair it with a good pair of socks. your feet will still be cold but they wont be frozen. (dont forget to size up as shoes tend to be bigger than feet and there are different sizes of overshoe available)


----------



## Big John (8 Jan 2021)

Bought one of these from Halfords for £10. Works well except for one thing......you can't tell how far you've pushed the rivet out so you have to keep faffing about with the chain to check. As for pushing the rivet out its slick and smooth but the 'blind spot', meaning you can't see the rivet coming out, is a design flaw. Other than that they've put some thought into it. It does all chains from single speed to 12 speed and has a natty container for holding spare pins. Seems well built for the money.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jan 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> Unlike a lot of overshoes that just arent made for MTB shoes from the ground up or have MTB support as an afterthought (DHB ones for example...) these are absolutely fine as they use a little Velcro to hold it together (quite a smart design really!)


nice! wish I came across those or similar when I was shopping. I wound up with these instead

Giro Proof 2.0 Winter Shoe Cover Unisex Adult Cycling Shoe Covers












but tough to find anything that fits my Euro size 48 shoes

just tried this combo w/ the new toe clip covers & they fit! ha! might put those on the road bike for a spin today. that would be an ironic? combo, cleated MTB shoes, w/ neoprene covers, w/ old school toe clips & covers (instead of my usual winter boots)


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jan 2021)

Big John said:


> they've put some thought into it


the storage compartment is cool!


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> nice! wish I came across those or similar when I was shopping. I wound up with these instead
> 
> Giro Proof 2.0 Winter Shoe Cover Unisex Adult Cycling Shoe Covers
> 
> ...



You can take a punt. The largest size is EU48-49 (XXXL) buy from amazon for easy refunds if they dont fit. £42 from amazon and free delivery too as opposed to wiggle for £49+4P&P


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jan 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> You can take a punt. The largest size is EU48-49 (XXXL) buy from amazon for easy refunds if they dont fit. £42 from amazon and free delivery too as opposed to wiggle for £49+4P&P


when I looked on the Amazon US I couldn't find the item


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> might put those on the road bike for a spin today. that would be an ironic? combo, cleated MTB shoes, w/ neoprene covers, w/ old school toe clips & covers (instead of my usual winter boots)


skipped all that cuz it was cold enough to just use the winter boots on the flats on the MTB. got these for my son & myself, for a cold football playoff game several years ago. gotta get my money's worth out of them


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> when I looked on the Amazon US I couldn't find the item



Ah i see. Youre in the US. Since that is the case its not worth it. The amount you pay for customs and shipping means youre better off spending that money on other options locally available to you, ontop of that, you get whatever warranty is available to you.

Wiggle do ship all over the world afaik but of course you pay a lot more for it.

::EDIT::

and i just checked Wiggle all sizes apart from Small are gone.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Jan 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> Ah i see. Youre in the US. Since that is the case its not worth it. The amount you pay for customs and shipping means youre better off spending that money on other options locally available to you, ontop of that, you get whatever warranty is available to you.
> 
> Wiggle do ship all over the world afaik but of course you pay a lot more for it.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!
no worries I found a cpl similar items here

this seller says the YODZ XXXL would fit Euro size 48 shoes

it appears from the size chart that the XXL sized PEARL IZUMI Pro Barrier WxB MTB Shoe Cover would work & it's a brand I've bought before for other things

but this  GORE WEAR C3 might be an easier fit

but I'm thinking I should trim what I have w/ scissors & maybe reinforce the remaining section on the sole w/ some Tenacious Tape that I bought for another purpose. then if that plan fails, but something else


----------



## DCLane (11 Jan 2021)

Son's bike's en route shortly from Belgium. So he needs brake disc rotors for both new wheelsets: 4 x Ultegra RT800 discs bought.


----------



## Johnsco (11 Jan 2021)

Following advice from Forum members ... Now I know what size I need, I've ordered a couple of Quicklinks and Quicklink pliers from SJS


----------



## Gunk (11 Jan 2021)

Managed to pick up a spare rear wheel for my Turbo bike, Campy hub so tricky to find. This one is unused.


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> THANK YOU!
> no worries I found a cpl similar items here
> 
> this seller says the YODZ XXXL would fit Euro size 48 shoes
> ...



Those pearl izumi ones look pretty good! The Gore on the other hand look like they are designed for road shoes IMO, you'll end up shredding those in no time, material on those looks pretty thin too. C3's are expensive here and it would hurt to cut them up but thats your call to make.

some sites say that the pear Izumi's are fleece lined and good for temperatures between 0-10'c. Just make sure you got your toe thingys on and you'll probably be ok dipping into the minuses.

The YODZ looks like a close match for the gripgrabs but theres no telling how thick their neoprene is compared to the 4mm of the gripgrab. No reviews on them either so thats a bit of a gamble.

The Pearl Izumi's seem to be the only solid choice.


----------



## Tripster (12 Jan 2021)

Bont Riot+ MTB in double wide fit. Direct from Bont as no retailers stock them. I went for black. I tried a pair with blue straps and the gloss finish just didnt sit well with me. Kept thinking Dorothy Wizard of Oz


----------



## rockyroller (12 Jan 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> Those pearl izumi ones look pretty good! The Gore on the other hand look like they are designed for road shoes IMO, you'll end up shredding those in no time, material on those looks pretty thin too. C3's are expensive here and it would hurt to cut them up but thats your call to make.
> 
> some sites say that the pear Izumi's are fleece lined and good for temperatures between 0-10'c. Just make sure you got your toe thingys on and you'll probably be ok dipping into the minuses.
> 
> ...


oh gee that you so much for sorting thru that! Yes. I've been holding off cutting the Giros I have ... 60 bucks is 60 bucks, but I have not used them once. every now & then I do want to wear my cleated MTB shoes w/ the road bike (in weather that's just right for a cover like those), so I think I might just give the PI's a try. thanks again!


----------



## DCBassman (15 Jan 2021)

Went out to prepare for a ride on the mixte today, needed pedal swap and seat raised. Seatpin snapped. Two more on the way from bankruptbikeparts.co.uk.


----------



## roley poley (15 Jan 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Went out to prepare for a ride on the mixte today, needed pedal swap and seat raised. Seatpin snapped. Two more on the way from bankruptbikeparts.co.uk.


thanks for the tip ..an interesting pootle about on their website


----------



## GeekDadZoid (16 Jan 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Went out to prepare for a ride on the mixte today, needed pedal swap and seat raised. Seatpin snapped. Two more on the way from bankruptbikeparts.co.uk.



I have used them for quite a few bits, picked up a New Old Stock original fork for my hybrid from them last year.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Jan 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> I have used them for quite a few bits, picked up a New Old Stock original fork for my hybrid from them last year.


They are a great resource, use them quite a bit.


----------



## Johnsco (16 Jan 2021)

Bankrupt Bike Parts supplied me with a couple of alloys for the Carlton recently.
One of them, they built specially using my old hub for a rear OLD which is no longer standard.
Also bought a few other parts ..... Good value


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jan 2021)

Parcel waiting for me on the kitchen table today, from Planet X

Which isn't bad considering I ordered late Tuesday afternoon (maybe 17:00), only paid for standard delivery
New lights, for when wife starts commuting again
Daughters b/f borrowed her front-lights, then had his bike stolen, so I reckon he owes me the cost of these

1. I appear to have got the last 'Burn Baby Burn' (double LED) in stock, as it's not listed anymore
2. Possibly one of the last 'Mini 400', as that's not listed either now....
3. I'm not too enamoured about the name of the 'back-up' light in the white 'bubble-pack' 











Last, but not least, as far as daughter concerned
She likes McDonalds milkshakes, but complains about the paper-straws 'imploding' when they get too wet, bet this won't
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CPJOBTBS8/jobsworth-titanium-8mm-bevel-straw


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jan 2021)

Oh!!
And...

I returned a helmet to them on (I believe) Tues 5, next day/recorded, as it was the wrong size

I've still not heard anything, or received replacement (one of the 'reflective coating)


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jan 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 3. I'm not too enamoured about the name of the 'back-up' light in the white 'bubble-pack'


well, you got that pegged right ... lol


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh gee that you so much for sorting thru that! Yes. I've been holding off cutting the Giros I have ... 60 bucks is 60 bucks, but I have not used them once. every now & then I do want to wear my cleated MTB shoes w/ the road bike (in weather that's just right for a cover like those), so I think I might just give the PI's a try. thanks again!


just got the Pearl Izumi PRO Barrier WxB MTB Shoe Covers sixe XXL & squeezed them onto my 48s. I believe I have them on as far down as they will go. I like the way the Grip Grabs are designed better. the GripGrabs show more sole around the cleat














I'll just have to try them & see how they mate up w/ my cleated platform FUNN Mamba pedals


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jan 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Last, but not least, as far as daughter concerned
> She likes McDonalds milkshakes, but complains about the paper-straws 'imploding' when they get too wet, bet this won't
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CPJOBTBS8/jobsworth-titanium-8mm-bevel-straw


good Dad & good for her! I can't get the shake product thru a straw. I always remove the lid & just drink it from the top (w/o whipped cream)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2021)

Two chains (10-speed) from Decathlon (Sheffield)
They state that they are KMC manufactured, just in own packaging

£28, for 2 (not seen KMC chains that cheap recently!!)

I finished work early, ordered them
Rang home, to ask daughter if she wanted a ride, which increased the time/mileage 
I'd have got on M1, at Carr-Gate... jct 41, if she wasn't bothered
However, after picking her up, we joined the M62 @ jct 31, then onto the M1, at Thorpe (jct 29/M62)

However.... as we pulled into the carr-park, an email came through stating order was cancelled
Rather querulously we went in
On speaking to one of the staff, he offered to go & look
There was stock on the shelf, so brought them for me 


*NB;* it's _'Click & Collect'_ only


*Edit; Sunday 31st @ 17:10*
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/p/10-speed-bike-chain/_/R-p-311685?mc=8555637


----------



## Teamfixed (30 Jan 2021)

I went to Halfords to get a couple of rim tapes. They didn't have any. When I asked the guy said sorry but we use insulating tape.
Not best practice for a shop I thought? However I've done it and that's what I have done today!!


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jan 2021)

Spare disc brake pads for the Giant flatbar
Spare disc brake pads for the Bootzipper
Spare rim brake pads for the main commuter
Chain lube.
The way this year is going, it won't be long before these get used thanks to weather & road conditions.


----------



## Zipp2001 (1 Feb 2021)

My New Brakes just arrived for my winter bike build.


----------



## C R (1 Feb 2021)

Zipp2001 said:


> My New Brakes just arrived for my winter bike build.
> View attachment 571671
> 
> 
> ...


They look a bit like the infamous campag deltas.


----------



## DCLane (2 Feb 2021)

Lots of bits today:

4 sets of cleats, with an eBay offer
16 inner tubes
12 rolls of Velox rim tape since most places are out of stock
A pair of brake disc rotors
Some copper grease
Track nuts
A pair of impossible-to-find TRP adjustable brake noodles
Some carbon brake pads
A couple of very small track sprockets (12 and 13) as we'd not got those


----------



## Johnsco (2 Feb 2021)

Have received a number of items from SJS (Very good service !!)
Sunrace 5 speed freewheel (14 - 28)
A couple of KMC speed links
Park Tool MLP-1.2 speed link pliers
Sunrace 3/32" 116 link chain

A few jobs to be done very soon.
I'm wanting to fit my replacement Zeus rear DR.
Also replace my 14-24 freewheel with the 14-28.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (3 Feb 2021)

These two from eBay for my Wayfarer, just waiting for the brake blocks and cables from SJS and I can get out for a ride on it.

I have heard these are a worthwhile upgrade over the original Raleigh callipers.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Feb 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Parcel waiting for me on the kitchen table today, from Planet X
> 
> Which isn't bad considering I ordered late Tuesday afternoon (maybe 17:00), only paid for standard delivery
> New lights, for when wife starts commuting again
> ...


The _'Burn Baby Burn'_ has gone onto my CGR, as the https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...lfords-200-lumen-front-bike-light-253302.html that I bought started turning itself off!! 






The problem is, that with the gusseted top-tube, the battery pack slides
I think I'll put a square of old inner-tube between the two


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2021)

A couple of Lezyne Zecto Drives - front and rear. I have a few chinese copies that have stood up to loads of mud and they are my backup on the MTB at night. The Lezynes, are the 250 lumen ones, the rear being a 'Max' and a bigger battery. Main thing is they have a daylight mode, and will be going on the Ribble as my other lights are too big for the bars with the Garmin in the way. Decent Price plus discount code from PBK.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Feb 2021)

Had a few slow punctures and stuff recently
and tyre pressure has been variable and my normal pump that I carry about in case of problems is quite uncomfortable to use

So I have finally got a pump that stands on the floor - could be called a track pump or something

but it will be a lot more easy to use that the other pumps I have
so - basically I now probably have 4 pumps - unless I have forgotten one

don't tell my wife


----------



## Gunk (9 Feb 2021)

A Campag Mirage 10 speed groupset


----------



## weareHKR (15 Feb 2021)

Grabbed myself a new work stand!


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2021)

@ebikeerwidnes - you can never have too many pumps. I _think_ we've 3 track pumps and a stack of mini pumps.

My purchases over the past few days have been a bit ... mirrored:


Sold a pair of almost new Ritchey wheels on Sunday, so bought a pair of used Superstar Components wheels yesterday.
Sold my Giant Trinity TT bike on Saturday, so bought a bike on Thursday for a neighbour, that's back on sale because he won't fit.
Sold a Youth cassette, so bought a Junior cassette yesterday. Only 4 Youth cassettes left to list on eBay /elsewhere and sell.


----------



## Gunk (15 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> @ebikeerwidnes - you can never have too many pumps. I _think_ we've 3 track pumps and a stack of mini pumps.
> 
> My purchases over the past few days have been a bit ... mirrored:
> 
> ...



I work on the same principle, bin one to win one!

my Mirage groupset was funded from stuff I sold


----------



## Drzdave58 (15 Feb 2021)

weareHKR said:


> Grabbed myself a new work stand!
> View attachment 574025


I’m not sure how effective a cardboard box will be for a work stand.🤨


----------



## weareHKR (15 Feb 2021)

Drzdave58 said:


> I’m not sure how effective a cardboard box will be for a work stand.🤨


I've not varnished it yet, give me a chance I'm saving up for a brush!


----------



## BianchiVirgin (15 Feb 2021)

The last few days:
A Fizik Tempo Argo R3 Kium (what a silly name) road saddle;
A Sportful Fiandre Pro Bib Tights;
A Sportful Supergiara Cycling Jacket in Blue.

The crappy weather made me realise a single jacket and tights for winter use was just not enough. That's my excuse anyway.


----------



## Tom B (15 Feb 2021)

Bought some Noah and theo pads yesterday.

Bought a BB spanner and some innertubes today.

Whoooohooooooooo


----------



## DCBassman (16 Feb 2021)

A new car to put my Thule bike carrier on...


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 Feb 2021)

@DCBassman. A Dacia or a Volvo?


----------



## Gunk (16 Feb 2021)

DCBassman said:


> A new car to put my Thule bike carrier on...



tell us more


----------



## DCBassman (16 Feb 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> @DCBassman. A Dacia or a Volvo?





Gunk said:


> tell us more


Replacing my venerable2004 Merc E320CDI estate, nearing 300,000 miles and looks it, with another smaller Merc, a 2009 C220 CDI BlueEfficiency Sport Estate. Hope it lasts as well as its predecessor!


----------



## Gunk (16 Feb 2021)

Good choice, I do like a Merc estate


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (16 Feb 2021)

I double taped my handle bars yesterday. Had reused the ones on it and seemed too thin. Now it's nice and fat.


----------



## Gunk (16 Feb 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> I double taped my handle bars yesterday. Had reused the ones on it and seemed too thin. Now it's nice and fat.



it’s funny I personally prefer a slightly thinner bar


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2021)

A Evoc waist pack. The bum bag reinvented for the cycling generation.


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2021)

Dada Dog Fang for the Ribble refurb - chain dropped twice on the turbo earlier for some reason - not dropped on the road, so I just don't want the chain damaging the new paint, so that arrives tomorrow. Got one on the best bike 'just in case'.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (16 Feb 2021)

Gunk said:


> it’s funny I personally prefer a slightly thinner bar


Yeah I gave it a go with only the reused tape but it wasn't very comfortable. I'm doing 30 to 60 mile rides working up to 130 in 8 hours. Need to be comfortable.


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Feb 2021)

I bought my bike a friend to use in the winter.Managed to find what I wanted in stock locally and could pick it up the same day.


----------



## Gunk (18 Feb 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> I bought my bike a friend


 
very thoughtful, I’ve always worried about my bikes all alone in the garage all day.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Feb 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Parcel waiting for me on the kitchen table today, from Planet X
> 
> Which isn't bad considering I ordered late Tuesday afternoon (maybe 17:00), only paid for standard delivery
> New lights, for when wife starts commuting again
> ...



The 'Burn, Baby, Burn' is rather good on battery life
I charged it overnight, on its day of arrival, & it's been used every riding day since (& one direction, or the other, has been in darkness), and it's just needed recharging on Wednesday night 

3 output settings, I tend to use it on the middle one


----------



## pjd57 (20 Feb 2021)

New set of wheels for my old hybrid. The rims are done in.
Nothing fancy £75 for the pair.


----------



## Cathryn (20 Feb 2021)

Bought a second-hand jersey! Looks fab, I can’t wait! I usually were running clothes on my bike so I will feel very pro!


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (21 Feb 2021)

I bought a bike fit for my bike today!

Or rather for me? Anyway I got extensions for my bike pedals so my hip and feet properly align.


----------



## weareHKR (21 Feb 2021)

weareHKR said:


> Grabbed myself a new work stand!
> View attachment 574025





Drzdave58 said:


> I’m not sure how effective a cardboard box will be for a work stand.🤨



Bought my self a couple of the short cone spanners + pedal wrench & a tool tray for my Park Tool cardboard box...


----------



## Drzdave58 (21 Feb 2021)

weareHKR said:


> Bought my self a couple of the short cone spanners + pedal wrench & a tool tray for my Park Tool cardboard box...
> 
> View attachment 574956


Now those are what I call Essential tools! Made of steel, not cardboard.👍🏻


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Feb 2021)

Nowt. I’m pretty sure I have enough spares for the next year now. I’ll get some more chains next autumn.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Feb 2021)

Not actually today but they came recently: A couple of new chain rings for the Galaxy (in anticipation rather than to fit straight away) and a pair of Carradice Carradura rear panniers so that I can semi-retire the 20 year old Raleigh branded set I use most of the time.

I haven't fitted the hooks to the panniers and offered them up to the bikes yet but first impressions are that they are well finished and feel good and sturdy. Nice to have a selection of pockets.


----------



## Tripster (23 Feb 2021)

Apidura race pack 5L & new stainless bottle cage


----------



## DCLane (23 Feb 2021)

An Elite Sterzo Smart steering device for our Elite Zumo smart turbo via eBay auction.

A set of 40cm Prime aero handlebars from Wiggle via an eBay auction. They're back-up bars for my son's new team bike in case he doesn't like the ones that come with the bike: he uses 3T Aeronova currently but the spares we have aren't disc brake compatible.

A pair of Shimano RS wheels, with new tyres and an 11 speed cassette. Oddly enough I sold the same rear wheel to a club-mate and bought the pair, with tyres and cassette for less after they'd been added to a bike for sale - £35 earnt, £31 spent which paid for a coffee and cake after I collected them  

Finally, a pair of GP5000 tyres. I've been picking them up where I can over the past few weeks as some places are seeing a few shortages.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (24 Feb 2021)

I bought a new cassette for the lady so I can ride her harder.


----------



## Tripster (26 Feb 2021)

DHB Equinox bib tights 
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-aeron-equinox-bib-tight
Arrive tomorrow. All clear from physio on my knee so looking forward to a ride out


----------



## Hitchhikerchuckles (26 Feb 2021)

Bontrager top tube bag. Now I can still do a little shopping/keep some extra kit with me while staying pretty aero.


----------



## CXRAndy (26 Feb 2021)

Im ordering accessories for my new bike. I received my SuperNova M99 Pro 1600 lmns, ordered relay and associated parts to convert original bike loom


----------



## Jenkins (26 Feb 2021)

A decent condition (I hope), lightly used Charge Spoon from an Ebay seller.


----------



## Gunk (26 Feb 2021)

Jenkins said:


> A decent condition (I hope), lightly used Charge Spoon from an Ebay seller.



Good saddle


----------



## Jenkins (26 Feb 2021)

Gunk said:


> Good saddle


As fitted to all 7 of my bikes. Needed one in as a spare.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (28 Feb 2021)

New cassette.

Does a new bib short count?


----------



## davelincs (5 Mar 2021)

New ass saver, the other one fell off on Wednesday,s ride
and some shimano cleats (blue ones ) they will be arriving today


----------



## Teamfixed (5 Mar 2021)

A little tin of blue humbrol to touch up an old Viking frame


----------



## contadino (5 Mar 2021)

New helmet (after reading that they should be replaced every 5 years or so and realising that mine is approx 15 years old). dhb crossover (cos I like to have a peak bit). Not strictly for the bike, but I can't imagine I'd wear it when not on my bike.


----------



## TigerT (5 Mar 2021)

Carbon Paste + a 6nm Torque wrench.


----------



## Teamfixed (5 Mar 2021)

A Parktool C-spanner because I am tired of hitting it with a punch gradually ruining the lockring. Plus one of them keeps loosening itself so had to stop a few times this morning and improvise with a multitool. 
I've also just bought a 19 tooth fixed sprocket and a 1/8" chain and a rather nice pair of Miche hubbed fixed wheels for the new (old) build


----------



## Chap sur le velo (5 Mar 2021)

I bought the bike a pair of Oakley's for the summer. 

I'm sure it will now be much faster and that my memories will be rosier.


----------



## itboffin (5 Mar 2021)

50 co2 cartridges 
2 sale Pactimo jerseys for £50
Deda aero stem and handlebars
Zipp sl aero handlebars 
Another 4iiii power meter


----------



## Big John (5 Mar 2021)

Ordered a 7 speed Falcon freewheel for a bike I used on the turbo. As I'm now retired I use the turbo less, preferring to do a proper ride during the day instead. So the turbo bike has had brakes and mudguards added and with this new screw on freewheel I'll have a spare midweek winter bike to use that'll get me up a few hills.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (5 Mar 2021)

Does a free tune up count?


----------



## Gunk (5 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> Does a free tune up count?



Tune up what?


----------



## Jenkins (5 Mar 2021)

Bought a while ago but delivered today, new prescription cycling glasses from Extreme Eyewear - Oakley Flak 2.0 XL with Transitions Xtractive lenses & anti-reflective coating. Used some Christmas & birthday cash to slightly soften the blow to the wallet.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (5 Mar 2021)

Gunk said:


> Tune up what?


For the bike. The thread title?


----------



## Gunk (5 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> For the bike. The thread title?



So what does that consist of?


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (5 Mar 2021)

Gunk said:


> So what does that consist of?


Are you asking what a bike tune up consists of?


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Mar 2021)

Absolutely nothing. I would like a square taper bottom bracket though.


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Mar 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Bought a while ago but delivered today, new prescription cycling glasses from Extreme Eyewear - Oakley Flak 2.0 XL with Transitions Xtractive lenses & anti-reflective coating. Used some Christmas & birthday cash to slightly soften the blow to the wallet.


Exceedingly flash eyeware you now own. I would be beaming at people if I rode by with such.


----------



## Gunk (6 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> Are you asking what a bike tune up consists of?



I’ve never heard of a bike tune up, I presume oil the chain check the cables and indexing and pump up the tyres?


----------



## C R (6 Mar 2021)

Gunk said:


> I’ve never heard of a bike tune up, I presume oil the chain check the cables and indexing and pump up the tyres?


I imagine it is the six week check you get with a new bike. Having said that, if it was free they haven't bought it.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (6 Mar 2021)

Gunk said:


> I’ve never heard of a bike tune up, I presume oil the chain check the cables and indexing and pump up the tyres?


No the derailleur was adjusted and the rear wheel reseated. I don't have proper tools, rack, or experience in making such adjustments. 



C R said:


> I imagine it is the six week check you get with a new bike. Having said that, if it was free they haven't bought it.


I was supposed to be charged but wasn't. But I did expend time in getting the bike looked at by a professional. So I would say it counts.


----------



## Tripster (8 Mar 2021)

Not for the bike but as I enjoyed TDF book I bought his other for £4 and t’uther book. Might see a few of the Cyclist recommended rides this year too


----------



## DCLane (11 Mar 2021)

Not for me, but for my son, a rear 50mm carbon wheel - it _almost_ matches the front and both are new Novatec's. The very helpful seller agreed I could organise a courier for a collection only item and it arrived today. Came with a bonus wheel bag as well.

For use on his race bike for training until his new disc-brake race bike arrives, then they'll go onto his training bike.


----------



## Gunk (11 Mar 2021)

Set of SwissStop brake shoes for the Van Nic


----------



## Jenkins (11 Mar 2021)

I've had my eye on a SRAM Rival 46/36 chainset at PBK for a while and, for the first time that I can remember, I actually checked my emails while a 12% off offer for 2 hours was still valid. Plus those nice people at Paypal Credit let me have it on 0% interest if paid off within 4 months.


----------



## jowwy (12 Mar 2021)

I bought a new bike, to go with my other two bikes.........now i got 3 bikes. Even though some members think i have none.


----------



## Tripster (12 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> I bought a new bike, to go with my other two bikes.........now i got 3 bikes. Even though some members think i have none.


And the bike is..........


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2021)

Tripster said:


> And the bike is..........


Trek Domane Al 3 Disc.........


----------



## davelincs (13 Mar 2021)

A bottle of smoove chain lube, bought on a recommendation, it would be nice to get out on the bike and try it out, but the weather is against me at moment


----------



## Tripster (13 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> Trek Domane Al 3 Disc.........


Wheelbase had the Emonda AL5 (I think) in over Christmas. Really nice looking bike and couldn’t tell if it was Al or Carbon.
Some Domane AL in a bit back and super nice looking bikes. Will look good rested against the decking this summer after a ride out with the bbq going


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2021)

Tripster said:


> Wheelbase had the Emonda AL5 (I think) in over Christmas. Really nice looking bike and couldn’t tell if it was Al or Carbon.
> Some Domane AL in a bit back and super nice looking bikes. Will look good rested against the decking this summer after a ride out with the bbq going


It will.....look better affixed to the turbo in the man cave with sweat all over the floor, helping me shed some tonnage


----------



## DCBassman (13 Mar 2021)

Tripster said:


> a ride out with the bbq going


Do you need a rack for that?


----------



## cyberknight (13 Mar 2021)

took commuter to lbs to have a new brake inner and reset ,i had been playing with it trying to stop disc rub and made it worse with my night shift brain £13 well worth it


----------



## weareHKR (15 Mar 2021)

Headset & Pedal Spanner!


----------



## DCLane (16 Mar 2021)

Some 1/8" ball bearings for the Dawes Kingpin build and a derailleur adapter in case the expensive one I got won't fit.

And a pair of Dura-Ace pedals from eBay for one of the race/TT/track bikes we have.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Mar 2021)

Jockey wheels and bar tape for my bike, and screw-on bar plugs for my son's bike as he's lost one.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Mar 2021)

A new saddle for the GF's bike, apparently is been delivered and I'm fitting it when I get home....


----------



## Johnno260 (17 Mar 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Bought a while ago but delivered today, new prescription cycling glasses from Extreme Eyewear - Oakley Flak 2.0 XL with Transitions Xtractive lenses & anti-reflective coating. Used some Christmas & birthday cash to slightly soften the blow to the wallet.



I have been looking at these so your post timing was beyond perfect, what are your thoughts on these?

I would be using them for low light/dark to day time.


----------



## mustang1 (17 Mar 2021)

Conti GP5000 tyres, various degreasing products.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Mar 2021)

Johnno260 said:


> I have been looking at these so your post timing was beyond perfect, what are your thoughts on these?
> 
> I would be using them for low light/dark to day time.


The frame & lenses are a perfect fit for me, which I didn't have to worry about having already got a (fixed tint) pair from elsewhere. I've not had a chance to try them out to see how dark or clear they go, but I use standard transition lenses in a couple of other frames and they pose no problems with visibility at night and are plenty dark enough in the daytime.

Apparently the Xtractive coating allows them to darken slightly behind glass (for driving) which standard transitions don't.


----------



## Anderoo (18 Mar 2021)

#NewWheelDay - Postman got me out of bed to deliver some Winspace Hyper wheels, these will go with the new GP5000's that arrived last week.


----------



## Johnno260 (18 Mar 2021)

Kask Valegro


----------



## itboffin (18 Mar 2021)

chainring bolts and a T30 screwdriver plus some new bar tape


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Mar 2021)

tyres, Veloflex Corsa's in Black and Tan


----------



## Johnno260 (19 Mar 2021)

The Valegro helmet is much more comfortable than my old Mojito. 

Eyewear works with this rather than interfering the the helmet cage.


----------



## Willd (20 Mar 2021)

A new jersey, not exactly a designer one, Rotto brand  but it fits ok.


----------



## weareHKR (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## DCLane (21 Mar 2021)

A Dura-Ace crankset for son no. 2 - came up on eBay and then the seller offered £10 off so we bought it for the Ridley Noah Fast he's getting later this year. 

It comes with a budget Rotor crank so we'll swap it for the Dura Ace or his current Rotor crank from his Cervelo race bike.


----------



## Hebe (22 Mar 2021)

Muc-off refill pouch, drivetrain cleaner and some cleaning brushes. And an inner tube because it turned out that I didn’t have a spare in my saddle bag. Glad I spotted that in time.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Mar 2021)

Got a new pair of Marathon Plus tyres yesterday as the old ones were very thin in the tread department.


----------



## bikingdad90 (22 Mar 2021)

A pair of speedplay pedals off Facebook market place with cleats. They are used but don’t look worn out. I’m interested in giving them a go with the real deal after my Chinaplay pedals were an epic fail, I couldn’t clip in even when all my weight on the pedal which turns out is because the cleat is too small for the pedal and hits the metal clamp!  Only £45 wasted, lol.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Mar 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Got a new pair of Marathon Plus tyres yesterday as the old ones were very thin in the tread department.



I've had that experience too: they wear out before the get holes in them.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Mar 2021)

Indeed they do. When I put a new tube in the other week as tube just expired. I noticed tyre were also split in a few places. Nothing all the way through but they have done a lot of miles in their time.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (23 Mar 2021)

Selle Royal 8261 to test out on my Raleigh Wayfarer and then I may get one for the Union.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Mar 2021)

A Midl of Lidl trip today, to get a second set of lights and a backpack. All good. Interresting to note that light-up backpacks and servicing stands were all gone within an hour of opening. Or hadn't yet made it to the shelves...
Note that they've modified the light set with USB-C sockets.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (28 Mar 2021)

DCBassman said:


> A Midl of Lidl trip today, to get a second set of lights and a backpack. All good. Interresting to note that light-up backpacks and servicing stands were all gone within an hour of opening. Or hadn't yet made it to the shelves...
> Note that they've modified the light set with USB-C sockets.



Our Lidl was the same with the workstand and saddles. I got there 15 minutes before opening and managed to get one of the narrowest saddles. I got a couple of pairs of glasses and also some of the spray chain oil.

Both the track and mini pumps seemed very good quality and I had a look at the multi tool which was good, but I don't like them.

Saddle already fitted hopefully get it tested tomorrow it's exactly the same size as what I am replacing just with a little more comfort.


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Mar 2021)

Bought myself a Leyzne Energy Caddy XL £23 as opposed to £27+ at other retailers. Been eying up some Conti GP5000's too for £30 each but not pulled the trigger yet


----------



## DCBassman (29 Mar 2021)

To go with the above Lidl lights, ordered a USB-A to 2x USB-C from ebay. OK, it's cheap and coming from China. The Suez blockage is doubtless causing problems, but even so, I didn't expect a delivery date of 1st July...


----------



## DCLane (2 Apr 2021)

A Shimano 8000 52/36 crankset for me
Some valve extenders as Vittoria's stopped manufacturing their really useful ones so I want a few whilst they're still available
A new set of bearings for my son's Superstar Components winter wheelset

Oh, and a new bike that's arrived in over 100 pieces. Which helps because it needs a re-build. Before dismantling it looked like this:


----------



## GeekDadZoid (3 Apr 2021)

Couple of bits this week. First a big length of waxed cotton so make a bike cover. Quick test fit with some pegs and then I'll put some eyelets and toggles on. Idea is not to keep it completely dry just keep some of the elements off it as it will be living outside as it is my errand bike.

Being cotton it's breathable so should do the job.

Second I was a Swedish army surplus tool roll which was too big when it turned up, but my mother in law tweaked for me and it's now perfect for the Wayfarer.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2021)

A new bell. The dinger snapped off the old one when I caught it on a fence. 
🛎


----------



## Teamfixed (3 Apr 2021)

Nice price compared with new. For the Raleigh Randonneur.


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2021)

Bought another bike. This one's intact this time and I'm collecting Wednesday - make unknown, Columbus Aelle tubing: 






And a front carbon wheel as a spare for my son's training bike.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Apr 2021)

A set of these for the mixte.
Tektro R559
I'll just have to find a tidy way to run the rear cable...


----------



## Willd (23 Apr 2021)

A quick drying vest, which will hopefully be a bit less sticky  than the standard ones I've been using up to now.


----------



## si_c (23 Apr 2021)

Picked up a new Edge 1030+ from the LBS today as I'm planning on doing some longer rides this summer and the navigation on the 820 is quite ponderous and the screen rather small (lovely excuses I know).

It's really really nice, very impressed and I've not even used it yet. Huge though


----------



## DCBassman (23 Apr 2021)

A new bike cover, this time big enough for two bikes by design. The Mantle single cover has done two-bikes duty for a couple of years, but it was a cheapie anyhow, and now a gust of wind has caught it and it has torn. So, a double Oxford Aquatec is now on its way!
You've no idea how I envy those with gardens and sheds! 😄


----------



## bencran (23 Apr 2021)

New Ritchey Comp Ergomax handlebars and some bar tape.


----------



## Teamfixed (24 Apr 2021)

Kool stop salmons to replace the 1988 Shimano blocks on the Randoneur. Should be an improvement!


----------



## Teamfixed (24 Apr 2021)

And another Brooks pro for a 531c road bike... I know they are heavy but an old one is so comfy!


----------



## Baldy (26 Apr 2021)

Bar end grips, front mud guard and kickstand to convert my mountain bike to an off road tourer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2021)

Baldy said:


> Bar end grips, front mud guard and kickstand to convert my mountain bike to an off road tourer.



Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

Madison Leia saddle, because I can't get a Charge Ladle.

Looks fairly similar, so we shall see.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (30 Apr 2021)

Just a pair of cheapish but quite pretty cycle mitts for my daughter.


----------



## DCBassman (1 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Madison Leia saddle, because I can't get a Charge Ladle.
> 
> Looks fairly similar, so we shall see.


Yebbut...I was initially doubtful about the claims for the Spoon, because it was not unlike what I had. The difference, however, is startling!
Hope it works out. For some reason, there are still Spoons to be had...


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Yebbut...I was initially doubtful about the claims for the Spoon, because it was not unlike what I had. The difference, however, is startling!
> Hope it works out. For some reason, there are still Spoons to be had...



Fitted the Madison Leia this morning. It is, to all intents and purposes, the same saddle. Just a few very minor differences compared to the Ladle, most of those being cosmetic i.e. stitching.

Spoon no good to me, it's too narrow. For some reason, the Ladle is currently not to be had outside of the US.

Either way, my botty is now MUCH happier.


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2021)

As it's payday AND i've got the interest from a savings account paying out next week, a few spares & same cycling related treats for myself

Morgan Blue lube, SRAM chain links & some inner tubes from Wiggle
Epic bleed kit for the road bike
Foska bones s/s jersey
Black Peugeot l/s jersey from Prendas
Leggero thermal jacket from Lusso


----------



## DCBassman (5 May 2021)

A new 622-25 tyre, a Topeak device to affix a bottle cage to a bike that doesn't have cage bolts, some puncture patches, and brake inner.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (6 May 2021)

I ordered some Delta Cruisers Plus in cream for my Union, but I received black. The supplier was apologetic and has offer me a 40% discount, so as I was hoping to get them sorted for a ride this weekend I accepted. 

Also got new tubes for it plus a new spare for the road bike.

Also waiting now for a full cable set for the Union so I can give it a decent service and a bell for it too.


----------



## DCBassman (7 May 2021)

DCBassman said:


> A new 622-25 tyre, a Topeak device to affix a bottle cage to a bike that doesn't have cage bolts, some puncture patches, and brake inner.


All arrived, complete with Haribo !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 May 2021)

DCBassman said:


> All arrived, complete with Haribo !


I got a free packet of Haribo with the refurbished motherboard I ordered!


----------



## Dayvo (8 May 2021)

I haven’t bought this (yet - still mulling it over) but it makes a change from sunsets and palm trees!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 May 2021)

Dayvo said:


> I haven’t bought this (yet - still mulling it over) but it makes a change from sunsets and palm trees!
> 
> View attachment 587759


Tasteful


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Tasteful



I'd be cautious about wearing it where you may meet horses though.


----------



## Gunk (9 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'd be cautious about wearing it where you may meet horses though.



Or women


----------



## weareHKR (9 May 2021)

Stick to.... sunsets and palm trees!


----------



## bikingdad90 (9 May 2021)

I’ve bought a set of fulcrum racing 5’s and a pair of Michelin Dynamic Sports to go on them. Pretty tight combination to get on the rims but managed it with just one tyre lever.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2021)

After Thursday's eventful afternoon at Llandegla, discovering a lady impaled on her bars, I'll be carrying a couple of survival tin foil blankets in future. Weigh nothing, and cost less than £1 each (£8 for 10). Also bought a survival bag (2 pack) for £12. Might just help keep someone warm if I come across this again, rather than relying upon my rain jacket. The survival bag weighs nothing too.

MTB will have a bag and a couple of blankets, but I'll carry a blanket for the roadbike and the 'old MTB' as that's used locally.


----------



## DCLane (10 May 2021)

A pair of Elite Arion rollers after I dropped my son's yesterday and broke them. £100 collected for rollers used less than an hour and picked up a pair of wheels I had loaned out as well.


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2021)

New brake and gear cables for the commuter. Time for some cable shifting love for the bike.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (11 May 2021)

Still waiting for my latest SJS order. 

Got this beautiful set of panniers for about £15 posted which will probably live on my Raleigh Wayfarer.

Just need some for the Dutch bike now.


----------



## DaveM77 (11 May 2021)

An “almost new” Ultegra 11-30 cassette from a well known auction site


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 May 2021)

Some Shimano G04S metallic pads for my recumbent. Current resin pads had a hard winter and now reached end of life.


----------



## itboffin (14 May 2021)

RD-R8000 and a KMC X11EL chain


----------



## icowden (14 May 2021)

New handlebars!! Woot!

Finally I got around to getting them fitted. After cycling for a year on handlebars that were too narrow, it now feels a little weird. 
The reach feels different as well. But it *does* feel a lot comfier.


----------



## yo vanilla (14 May 2021)

Well my kid did this the other day:






So there's a new fork coming in the mail...


----------



## Sharky (14 May 2021)

New bar tape for my summer bike. Didn't get to use it last year. With lockdown, rode my winter bike and SS bikes all thru the summer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2021)

I just got a parcel:






Largely full of unexciting things like gear and brake cables and replacement V-Brake blocks as the commuter brakes are practically down to the bolts.

However, it also included this:






I've been putting it off the years as the old normal wire clippers became increasingly blunt, so I decided to go for it and get the best I could afford.


----------



## Ian H (20 May 2021)

One of these.


----------



## GuyBoden (20 May 2021)

HellermannTyton Grommet.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 May 2021)

I’ve bought five 9 speed chains. That’ll see my recumbent through another year. Chains were £9.99 so worth getting before price goes back up.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 May 2021)

Four Vittoria Randonneur Tech tyres from Planet X. A pair for a friend who is in need of some better tyres and some to try on the knockabout bike when the current Marathons are done. Worth a go at £8 apiece.

Also thought I'd see what their bottle cage tool cases and a Podsacs saddle bag were like since they were on offer.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 May 2021)

A 50 metre reel of kmc x9 9 speed chain. Gets a bit boring buying multiple chains and joining together for recumbent. So bought 50 metre of chain for £19.50. I guess 9 speed out of fashion, as got this at bargain price.


----------



## C R (22 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A 50 metre reel of kmc x9 9 speed chain. Gets a bit boring buying multiple chains and joining together for recumbent. So bought 50 metre of chain for £19.50. I guess 9 speed out of fashion, as got this at bargain price.


That's a great price. Where do you buy it by length?


----------



## Daninplymouth (22 May 2021)

Not bought today but just fitted the new wheels today


----------



## simongt (22 May 2021)

Ten M5 hex bolts + washers for the pannier mounts on my lovely recently aquired Galaxy, as a couple of the 'came with it' bolts looked a bit suspect.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (22 May 2021)

This lot at incoming over the last few days, all here now and fitted this morning. I really rate these modern Sturmey Archer shifters, a worthwhile upgrade to the Union.


----------



## mustang1 (22 May 2021)

Standby tyres gp5000, a bunch of co2 cartridges, alloy valve caps and a base layer.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 May 2021)

A Dawes MTB for my daughter - it needs new tyres so a pair of Schwalbe Black Jacks have been ordered and a purple bottle cage.


----------



## tribanjules (22 May 2021)

Fiver for the bag from Aldi


----------



## Drzdave58 (25 May 2021)

I got this Basil basket for my 65 Moulton. The basket is coated in rubber as well as the mounting brackets . Its a little long but I think it looks ok. It mounts nicely.





What do u guys think?


----------



## DCLane (25 May 2021)

A pair of Pirelli tubs to replace one that de-laminated on Saturday during my son's race  and another as a precaution.
A pair of Elite Vico carbon bottle cages for his new Ridley that _should_ arrive soon. 
A pair of Pirelli clinchers for me/him.
A pair of cross tyres and tubes for the grasstrack bike below.
Also a Kona Paddy Wagon mostly-complete fixie to be used for grasstrack racing by him/me so the borrowed grasstrack bike can be returned. Just _where _I'm going to stick it is another matter


----------



## DCBassman (26 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> Just _where _I'm going to stick it is another matter


You have to be having a space for the borrowed one!


----------



## Toe Clip (26 May 2021)

New cycle demands new Carradice Nelson Long Flap in green.


----------



## DCLane (26 May 2021)

DCBassman said:


> You have to be having a space for the borrowed one!



That's currently stored in the conservatory, locked up well. Domestically it's not a permanent home for bikes however.

But ... come September I _should_ be getting access to my bike storage unit again. That'll take 3-4 bikes and pressure off things.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 May 2021)

A 5nm Torque wrench, I do have an adjustable torque wrench, but I liked this simple 5nm one.

£15 from Sports Direct, yes, I had my doubts too, but I checked it against my adjustable torque wrench and it calibrated ok.

https://www.sportsdirect.com/fwe-5n...GAB0yQgkaEAQYASABEgIy8PD_BwE#colcode=97892201


----------



## GeekDadZoid (26 May 2021)

Picked up a WeeHoo last night for my youngest. Tested with my rack just got a few jobs to do on it.

Best thing is it cost me £20


----------



## GeekDadZoid (27 May 2021)

All go at the moment, got this Karrimor bag for my Raleigh.

Prices for Karrimor stuff seems quite high on eBay, anyone else noticed?


----------



## Jenkins (27 May 2021)

New derailleur cables as the rear one in the Spa Elan snapped and brake pads for the same bike as the rears are almost down to the metal. Turns out that these were the only consumables that I didn't have spares for in the shed so I've doubled up on both products.


----------



## TheDoctor (27 May 2021)

Some powder coat...
Probably going to be a month before the frame is ready though.
Also had a nice day out in Malden. That's the furthest I've driven in a year or so.


----------



## DCLane (27 May 2021)

A tyre for the Dawes Kingpin build plus a pair of cotter pins and some Sturmey Archer lock-washers.

A double bike cover.


----------



## Punkawallah (30 May 2021)

Chain, after having an 'oops' with limiting screws on a new derailleur set up. It was OK on the stand . . .


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> Chain, after having an 'oops' with limiting screws on a new derailleur set up. It was OK on the stand . . .



I know that feeling...


----------



## Baldy (30 May 2021)

A new set of brake pads for my mountain bike, just hope I've ordered the right ones there's so many similar ones.


----------



## AuroraSaab (30 May 2021)

Evans's own brand specs. Supposedly rrp £40, now £2.50.


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 May 2021)

AuroraSaab said:


> Evans's own brand specs. Supposedly rrp £40, now £2.50.
> 
> View attachment 591293



was this instore only? At £2.50 I’d snap a pair up!


----------



## KnittyNorah (30 May 2021)

The other day I was in Aldi and bought a rechargeable rear light and a D-lock, and when I was in Lidl a couple of weeks ago I bought a helmet with a flashing light on it. I haven't even got my bike yet!

ETA If I buy things along with my groceries, I don't 'count' the cost. Well, I do, but I simply avoid buying wine and smoked salmon in the week I buy _other_ stuff from Aldi/Lidl.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> The other day I was in Aldi and bought a rechargeable rear light and a D-lock, and when I was in Lidl a couple of weeks ago I bought a helmet with a flashing light on it. I haven't even got my bike yet!



Ah, but you can never have too many cycling gubbins


----------



## C R (30 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, but you can never have too many cycling gubbins


Ain't that the truth, I was checking yesterday, and I have five pairs of pedals in the garage, on top of the pedals that are on the bikes.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2021)

C R said:


> Ain't that the truth, I was checking yesterday, and I have five pairs of pedals in the garage, on top of the pedals that are on the bikes.



But it's always a good policy to keep spares


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> ETA If I buy things along with my groceries, I don't 'count' the cost. Well, I do, but I simply avoid buying wine and smoked salmon in the week I buy _other_ stuff from Aldi/Lidl.




those bits will last longer than wine and salmon...


----------



## AuroraSaab (30 May 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> was this instore only? At £2.50 I’d snap a pair up!



Yes, instore at the Chill Factore branch, Trafford Park. Various types.


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 May 2021)

@AuroraSaab if you are going there again soon would you get me a pair and post them onto me please? I’ll pay you and the postage too as it looks like they are still on sale at full price on the website? I’m north east, not north west. If not no worries, I’ll pass over and keep an eye out for others.


----------



## AuroraSaab (30 May 2021)

I probably won't be over there again any time soon I'm afraid, but if I am I will have a look for you.


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 May 2021)

No probs, don’t worry about it.


----------



## Baldy (31 May 2021)

Baldy said:


> A new set of brake pads for my mountain bike, just hope I've ordered the right ones there's so many similar ones.


Arrived today so no complaints for their prompt-ness. Unfortunately their diameter is 1mm larger than the old ones and the little tag is 5mm wide whereas the slot it should fit into is only 4mm wide. The LBS would have been open today so after work I went around to see if they had the right ones in stock. They were closed even though it not actually a bank holiday in Scotland. All very frustrating.


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 May 2021)

It’s only a mm, can you not file it off?


----------



## Baldy (31 May 2021)

I could file the tag down to fit but getting a circle true is a little harder. Easier to get the right size I think.


----------



## postman (31 May 2021)

The last thing bought for the bike was handlebar tape,and some Clarkes brake shoes and blocks,Two Christmas presents,the bike looks superb with them on,shame I am not riding,,Consultant asked me not to.my next meeting is middle of June,he did ring in May,but the phone blocked 🚫 the number so I missed my appointment.Well I intend to ask th why can't I ride cos I am totally cheesed off at the moment.The bike looks magnificent.


----------



## TheDoctor (31 May 2021)

Bought some glueless patches to fix a deflationary event on the Brompton. I had a teeny-weeny little screw in the tread of the rear tyre, that just made it through into the tube.
I might have to get a replacement Marathon for the rear soon, as the tread is noticeably worn after a mere nine years use...


----------



## TheDoctor (31 May 2021)

postman said:


> The last thing bought for the bike was handlebar tape,and some Clarkes brake shoes and blocks,Two Christmas presents,the bike looks superb with them on,shame I am not riding,,Consultant asked me not to.my next meeting is middle of June,he did ring in May,but the phone blocked 🚫 the number so I missed my appointment.Well I intend to ask th why can't I ride cos I am totally cheesed off at the moment.The bike looks magnificent.


Sorry to hear that Postie. Hope you're back in the saddle before too long. I only realised how much I'd been missing the CTC pub rides when they started up again a few weeks ago.


----------



## lea_williams (6 Jun 2021)

mjr said:


> A new crank for the Dutchie. I snapped a chainring tooth when shopping and, on inspection, several teeth haven't much thickness of metal left after nine years of riding through crap all year round. I expected them to go shark's fin first!
> 
> Nearest suitable Sturmey Archer part I found was in Australia, so a compatible has been ordered from sjs along with some consumables.



I‘m in need of a new Dutchie crank (I have an 8 speed) as I managed to break the right crank arm. I either have really powerful legs or the metal wasn’t up to much… could you please point me in the right direction? All I know is it has 33T.

Thanks!


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2021)

lea_williams said:


> I‘m in need of a new Dutchie crank (I have an 8 speed) as I managed to break the right crank arm. I either have really powerful legs or the metal wasn’t up to much… could you please point me in the right direction? All I know is it has 33T.


It was a "Mighty" brand crank bought I think from Anglian Motor Cycles (a local bike shop) but mine is a 3 speed so it is a 44T crank.

It is aluminium, while the original was steel. I suspect your original could have part-rusted.


----------



## IcySwan1 (7 Jun 2021)

New tubeless 700 x 25 tires on 2016 Domane 4.0 and Burley Tail Wagon for wife's cruiser.

Mike


----------



## KnittyNorah (8 Jun 2021)

Today in Wilkos I bought a puncture kit, 3 tyre levers, a spare innertube, a pair of fingerless cycling gloves, two little flashing lights - one white and one red, to add to the general Christmas tree effect - and a pump with a built-in pressure gauge (probably not very accurate!). 
Oh, and in an 'outdoor' type shop I bought some lightweight walking shoes in the sale, and which seem to have a fairly stiff sole, and which are intended to become my cycling shoes.
I expect delivery of my bike next week - can't wait!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jun 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Today in Wilkos I bought a puncture kit, 3 tyre levers, a spare innertube, a pair of fingerless cycling gloves, two little flashing lights - one white and one red, to add to the general Christmas tree effect - and a pump with a built-in pressure gauge (probably not very accurate!).
> Oh, and in an 'outdoor' type shop I bought some lightweight walking shoes in the sale, and which seem to have a fairly stiff sole, and which are intended to become my cycling shoes.
> I expect delivery of my bike next week - can't wait!



You do realise that photos are mandatory now that you've announced this, don't you?


----------



## Hover Fly (8 Jun 2021)

A pair of hubs, the rear with a rare Campagnolo 7 speed cassette fitting, to build a pair of HP/wired on/clincher/ whatever they’re called nowadays wheels for this,


Hover Fly said:


> View attachment 585518
> 
> My “new” Peugeot 753.


I’ve nowt against tubs, but the original wheels are pristine, even got the original Wolber tyres stored away safely, and it’s worth keeping them so for special occasions.


----------



## Saluki (9 Jun 2021)

New cassette for my Mercian and a new (to me) saddle for my Genesis.


----------



## Baldy (9 Jun 2021)

I've been having all sorts of trouble finding brake pads to fit my Mountain Bike. It says on the brakes that they are "Clarks CMD - 11" but they don't match the brakes in their catalogue under that number. My brakes have round pads with a small tag sticking out of one side. The CMD - 11's in the catalogue have oblong pads. I've tried various circular pads but none fit. I've just ordered some new brake callipers (Avid BB5 MTB disc brakes IS) I'm taking it these are standard fittings.


----------



## Punkawallah (9 Jun 2021)

_Two_ chain breaking tools. Just in case . . .


----------



## Dwn (10 Jun 2021)

Downgraded the wheels on my bike today. Swapped a pair of tubeless ready wheels for a set of clinchers. The comfort of being able to change the tyres without using a lever more than compensates for the extra weight.


----------



## Punkawallah (10 Jun 2021)

Welcome to the Dark Side . . .


----------



## mustang1 (10 Jun 2021)

New rear wheel. The current one has dodgy pawls and the LBS said it's uneconomic to repair. Soon getting new tyres f+r + tubes.


----------



## AndreaJ (11 Jun 2021)

New bar bag from Camelchops which matches the bike it will be attached to, the pink Velcro is just for added colour there’s no pink on the bike!


----------



## Baldy (12 Jun 2021)

I needed a couple of those little end caps for my brake cables. I could have got a packet of 100 for £3 plus £3 p&p but what do I do with the other 98.

Went to LBS VELOCITY 44 he gave me a handful in a plastic bag for a few penny's, just what I needed.


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Jun 2021)

Not all bought today, but over the last few weeks i’ve been tracking down a few bottles to go with some of my bikes/kit. A couple are not in great shape but they will be for the look rather than drinking from.


----------



## passive jay (13 Jun 2021)

I bought an Eagle 2 speed kickback hub the other day, and a new rim and spokes since it would not fit my old wheel.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2021)

Erm ... I've just bought a bike. That wasn't planned! But it was cheap (very cheap for a 531-framed complete bike), only that it'll need a giant to ride it - does anyone know someone who's about 13' 6"?  

So that's -1 (Wilier  ) and +2 (free Dawes Galaxy tourer and this) = +1 this week and I'm still £400 up 

Also some cheap emergency rear lights, a BB30-Shimano BB and an Absolute Black 36T chainring for son no. 2's new bike.


----------



## cycling_eejit (13 Jun 2021)

SKS Explorer Edge Frame Bag
Went out yesterday with phone, keys and a snack bar stuffed into a 3-wood golf club headcover tied to bike seat - so time to get a proper bag.

Multi Tool
In case something goes wrong while out on a ride, at least I'll have some tools, even if I haven't a clue what to do with them.

Mini-pump
Already have a puncture repair kit but it's not much use without a pump!


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2021)

@cycling_eejit - a spare tube?  Maybe I'm incompetent but I never successfully repair tubes.


----------



## cycling_eejit (13 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> @cycling_eejit - a spare tube?  Maybe I'm incompetent but I never successfully repair tubes.


I never knew there was such a bewildering array of tire sizes, once I figure out what I need, a tube is next on the list.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2021)

cycling_eejit said:


> I never knew there was such a bewildering array of tire sizes, once I figure out what I need, a tube is next on the list.



Your tyre size is on the side; it'll _probably_ be a 700c or 26" but if you're stuck ask on here and someone will guide you as to what's needed


----------



## iancity (13 Jun 2021)




----------



## passive jay (14 Jun 2021)

iancity said:


> View attachment 593755




That is awesome, but I am not going down that rabbit hole, as soon as I saw all the cool stuff it can pair to I bailed on the idea  passive jay can't afford all that! I will stick to checking my rearview mirror.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Jun 2021)

New cages/bottle to replace the very tatty old stuff


----------



## cougie uk (14 Jun 2021)

iancity said:


> View attachment 593755


Thought you had got a £100 discount there !


----------



## iancity (14 Jun 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Thought you had got a £100 discount there !


ha, yeah, bit of a problem uploading the full picture!


----------



## DCLane (18 Jun 2021)

A couple of bits; a Rotor bottom bracket for the NeilPryde Nazare that's on the smart turbo - it's squeaking like a squashed mouse. Also a 15T sprocket for grasstrack and a Dawes Heritage Saddle for the Kingpin as the old white one's a bit wide.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> A Rotor bottom bracket for the NeilPryde Nazare that's on the smart turbo - it's squeaking like a squashed mouse.



Ah yes, as a cat slave, I know exactly what noise your bike is making


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jun 2021)

A new battery for my trike £400


----------



## Punkawallah (18 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> A new battery for my trike £400
> View attachment 594499


Have you thought about pedals? Much cheaper option :-)


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Jun 2021)

A headset press. At £5.79 it's not worth kludging one up.
I could just whack the headset back in with a hammer, but I don't want to mess up a new powdercoat job as soon as I've got it...


----------



## DCBassman (19 Jun 2021)

Bottle cage, GT85, Vittoria Zaffiro Pro tyre 25c from them nice folks at Wiggle. Let's hope this tyre manages more than 50 miles...


----------



## pawl (22 Jun 2021)

Michelin Endurance all weather 23 c tyre for my wet weather bike Merlin cycles Ordered Saturday delivered today


----------



## DCLane (22 Jun 2021)

A Pirelli P Zero Velo tubular tyre for my son, who had a bit of a slidey experience in tonight's 2/3/4 race. £76 spent 

Not as bad as two of his team-mates, who both went down in separate incidents, the second of which took out a third team-mate


----------



## DCLane (25 Jun 2021)

Yesterday's purchases to add to the tub tyre from Tuesday:

A KMC-X11EL chain for son's race bike. Yep, it needed a chain as well.
A pair of Absolute Black chainrings
And a 51T track chainring
I was better off when not riding bikes and running a sports car instead


----------



## rivers (25 Jun 2021)

An Alpkit Elan hooped bivvy and a custom frame bag from bike bags. Both should be here early next week ready for my first bikepacking adventure of the year :-)


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Jun 2021)

Lashed out £4.99 for a new chain to go with my new (to me) cassette, which is being a bit chattery.


----------



## dretbon (25 Jun 2021)

Just ordered lube and some inner tubes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2021)

rivers said:


> An Alpkit Elan hooped bivvy and a custom frame bag from bike bags. Both should be here early next week ready for my first bikepacking adventure of the year :-)



We demand pictures...


----------



## Scotty55 (25 Jun 2021)

A new bike....


----------



## Punkawallah (25 Jun 2021)

Wiow. You got your bike a new bike? Now that’s what I call decadent :-)


----------



## rivers (25 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> We demand pictures...


As soon they arrive and I sort a few things out of the bike :-)


----------



## Peugeotrider (25 Jun 2021)

Well, I bought a long sleeve Jersey on eBay if that counts


----------



## CharleyFarley (26 Jun 2021)

I haven't bought them, yet, but I've bookmarked new headset caged bearings for my cruiser. I'll have to see how my current headset holds up. A few months ago I noticed a definite detent feel when I was off the bike and turned the steering from side to side. I removed, cleaned and re-greased the bearings and they were okay. Then a week ago it started, again but in a different place. So I may have to get the new bearings. I have loose ball bearings but not enough of them to use those instead of caged ones.

It seems that bike makers use the very cheapest of all components. This bike came from a bike shop and I had to replace the wheel bearings after only 600 miles.


----------



## CharleyFarley (26 Jun 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> HellermannTyton Grommet.
> 
> View attachment 589738


Well, that didn't break the bank, did it!


----------



## TigerT (27 Jun 2021)

Yesterday was an expensive day. Got a new battery for my E-Bike (commuter and shopping bike - I've been delaying since I haven't actually had to commute for the last 18 months), This almost cost as much as the original price of the bike  . While I was there I picked up a Garmin Edge 530. Bit of a change for me as I've been using Wahoo for the last few years. First ride today and I was pretty impressed, huge improvement from the last time I had a Garmin.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Jun 2021)

A new drink bottle and a monocular for my saddlebag to save me faffing about with glasses to look at signs in the distance as I travel holistically, rarely bother with a map and just head in the general direction of where I want to go.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2021)

An 8 speed cassette and chain , set of grips and a couple of spare tubes for the Koga


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Jun 2021)

CharleyFarley said:


> Well, that didn't break the bank, did it!


If you get the correct size grommet, usually 20mm, you can use them either side of your square taper BB axle as an additional weather seal. A correct size rubber washer would do the same thing, but I prefer using grommets.


----------



## rivers (29 Jun 2021)

My custom frame bag arrived today. It's not actually for this bike, but seems to fit the frame rather well. Popped it onto the bike I rode to work today and will fit it to my gravel bike when I get home. My alpkit elan arrived today as well, but I have no way of getting it home, so will take the gravel bike and my handlebar bag to work tomorrow and use it as a short loaded test run. It will give me time to tweak a few things if needed.


----------



## RoMeR (30 Jun 2021)

rivers said:


> An Alpkit Elan hooped bivvy and a custom frame bag from bike bags. Both should be here early next week ready for my first bikepacking adventure of the year :-)


Will you please post your thoughts on the Elan after you've used it a few times, I've looked at it a few times but can't make my mind up.


----------



## rivers (30 Jun 2021)

RoMeR said:


> Will you please post your thoughts on the Elan after you've used it a few times, I've looked at it a few times but can't make my mind up.


Of course, I'm most likely not using it until the end of July unless I can convince the wife to let me go off on an overnight before then. Initial thoughts are it looks good, packs small and is light. It fits nicely on the front of my handlebar bag, in between my handlebars, which are only 40cm.


----------



## Willd (1 Jul 2021)

Some new tyres, I think these have about had it


----------



## C R (1 Jul 2021)

A camera, a couple of recent experiences have convinced me that some drivers could do with a half a dozen points in their licences.


----------



## JoeyB (1 Jul 2021)

More Di2 parts for my upgrade (battery charger) and some new Di2 compatible handlebars, nothing fancy just a set of alloy Prime Doyenne aero bars


----------



## Drzdave58 (2 Jul 2021)

Got some riser bars and a lay back seatpost installed on my 65 Moulton


----------



## DCLane (6 Jul 2021)

A pair of Dura-Ace pedals. We wouldn't need them if son no.2 had put himself, and his bike, head-first at 30mph through a hawthorn hedge and into a tree in the Junior CiCLE Classic thereby damaging a pedal in the process 

Fortunately the rest of his Cervelo S3's fine, apart from a small frame scrape. Why's that a good thing? Because it'll be mine once Ridley get their finger out and send him his Noah Fast that was due last week.

And the child? Covered in scratches, new racesuit shredded, daft as ever. Nothing new there then.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> And the child? Covered in scratches, new racesuit shredded, daft as ever. Nothing new there then.



Time to teach him how to darn, then...


----------



## DCLane (6 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time to teach him how to darn, then...



As it's Lycra we've found a Iron Mend neoprene repair kit works well in the past. Cutting and ironing to be done


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> As it's Lycra we've found a Iron Mend neoprene repair kit works well in the past. Cutting and ironing to be done



Same difference, I suppose...  But make him do the scutwork.  You are the supervisor.


----------



## figbat (6 Jul 2021)

Two crank arm cotter pins just popped through the letterbox. They shall be pressed into service (do you see what I did there?) on my Elswick-Hopper restoration forthwith.


----------



## iancity (6 Jul 2021)

C R said:


> A camera, a couple of recent experiences have convinced me that some drivers could do with a half a dozen points in their licences.


Which one, if you dont mind me asking? Looking for something myself...


----------



## carlton88 (8 Jul 2021)

A cycle computer. I had no intention to buy, but having removed my Cateye a few years ago I fancied something bigger with more screen options. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## DCLane (18 Jul 2021)

A Bontrager front wheel to match the rear my son has on his bike. We've a damaged one so this will replace it.

A pair of S-Works cycling shoes. I _really_ needed a better pair of SPD shoes but these seemed cheap.

A lightweight Conti Podium TT 19mm tub as the hillclimb tubs we've got won't work with my son's lightweight front wheel; the valve hole's too small and I don't want to crack it  . Anyone want three Vittoria Evo CS ultra-lightweight tubs? They'll be on eBay in time for hillclimb season 

And a Tannus tyre. It was locally on auction cheaply so I bid to have a play with them.

Finally, and _technically_ not for the bike but to allow the bike to be used; a ferry trip to Ireland next month plus two sets of accommodation for the Irish Junior national series races. One more ferry to book for the end of September.


----------



## Hover Fly (20 Jul 2021)

An old-fashioned watch clip, to hold my Sekonda watch on my handlebars.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (23 Jul 2021)

This absolute steal of a Carradice Super C from eBay. £15 including postage after getting some discount on the offer they had the other day.

Matches very well with my similar vintage panniers. Although they have a slight different badge / logo.

Think it might live on the Dutch bike but might try and get a saddle bag quick release support so I can take it on the road bike too.


----------



## MoneyForNothing (27 Jul 2021)

Convinced myself my wheels were crap, bought a pair of fulcrum one nites off eBay. Brilliant and, unsurprisingly, I have managed to convince myself I am incredibly much, much faster.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2021)

A pair of Marathon Plus Tour tyres for the New Bike Project. They turned up as part of a job lot in a house clearance at work, and I saw them and asked how much they'd cost.

*Manager*: Why; do you want them?
*Me*: Heck yeah.
*Manager*: 1€ each.
*Me*: Um... do you know how much these are worth? Brand new Marathon plus tyres?
*Manager*: People don't buy tyres in charity shops, I'll never shift them. 2€ the pair, now go and run it through the till before I change my mind.

I didn't need telling twice...


----------



## Eziemnaik (27 Jul 2021)

Michelin aircomp tubes - one is already gone


----------



## Onthedrops (27 Jul 2021)

Sad to report I've just ordered a set of SKS Raceblade Pro Stealth Edition mudguards for my Defy Advanced 1.
Well, it is starting to get a bit wetter!


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2021)

3 26" tubes, 2 'p' kits and 2 tyre levers. All to sit in my panniers for the occasional commute. MrsF is making me a padded laptop sleeve for my work laptop as she's making one for her fancy touchscreen laptop (personal).


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jul 2021)

A trailer, but it has not come as yet.......Yodel ...........could be a very long wait


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2021)

Oh, and ordered a cheap pump - realised the 'Decathlon Clever' pump wasn't that clever as it won't connect to Schrader valves.  Good job I checked. I now have 20 PSI in my front tyre. I've got other pumps, but want one to live in the pannier bag.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


> A trailer, but it has not come as yet.......Yodel ...........could be a very long wait


I was in Ahhhhhhhhhh And no F......... card


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Jul 2021)

New gear cable. Last one snapped the other day. Not bad seeing as its the first time its been changed since ive owned the bike (2015/2016 purchase)


----------



## GeekDadZoid (30 Jul 2021)

Rubbish picture but was just testing for size. Need to sort a mounting solution. But this Carradice Audax Lightweight will be perfect for the road bike.

£10 off Facebook and I think it has only been used once.


----------



## HLaB (30 Jul 2021)

A bike nook to try and create room in my tiny hallway. I actually bought it 3 days ago but it came today. 

https://bike-nook.thanedirect.co.uk...4lWiMnQf-AxnDOqM6AwZjhoM5xIH7UARoCUVIQAvD_BwE


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Jul 2021)

Press fit BB removal and installation tool kit


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jul 2021)

A rubble bag ....I have a plan
Much later - and now a trailer


----------



## DCLane (2 Aug 2021)

A bike protection kit for my son's Ridley Noah Fast when it _finally_ arrives - due March, hopefully will arrive by the end of this month. Plus a couple of other bits to save on postage.

A pair of Absolute Black 52/36 chainrings.

And a LH Dura-Ace pedal via eBay. Much cheaper when you only buy one and we tend to break the left's first.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (4 Aug 2021)

Someone needs to stop me :-)

Another bargain saddle bag, Carradice Pendle. this one cost me £9 including postage and came with a few other bits. The leather straps need a little care but its in great condition overall, especially for the price.

Now have 4 Saddle Bags in the collection, not quite sure what the plan is with this one, the main reason I bought it was it was the cheapest way to see if I liked the colour combo as I am thinking of getting the Carradice Brompton Bag in this colour.


----------



## Johnsco (5 Aug 2021)

I bought a pair of brown-leather toe clip straps from Star Cycles.
I may use these to secure a saddle-bag and get a couple more for the toe clips.
They look good.


----------



## Gunk (6 Aug 2021)

Picked up yet another Allez this evening, only £50 and it’s got an Ultegra groupset, it’s really not too bad, frame is good condition and not scratched for a change, I should be able to tidy it up with bits I’ve already got in the garage and then flip it.


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Aug 2021)

Recently I have purchased;

Rene Herse tyres and Zipp bars for the new bike.

DT-Swiss rims for the better halfs winter Kona Smoke re-vamp


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2021)

I have been given several old Garmin GPS devices. My cousin gave me his Edge 500 when he bought a Wahoo Elemnt Bolt, and @Sharky was kind enough to donate an Edge 200. I am going to use the 500 to display speed/distance/time etc. and simultaneously use the 200 for navigation.

Using 2 GPS devices per bike means that I need 2 mounts per bike. I had a few lying around but needed more and was pretty shocked at how expensive they normally are. On Saturday afternoon though I spotted a bargain on Amazon. That mount was available for a bargain £1.79 with free overnight delivery on Prime. It is mounted to a 5 mm stem spacer. All of my bikes have at least one 5 mm spacer above the stem so that kind of mount would work well.

Unfortunately, only one mount was available at that price. I thought I would buy one, see how I got on, and watch out for others in the future if I liked it. (There are quite a few very similar but much more expensive mounts on Amazon. I assume that this one is a cheap copy, but it seems to be well-made, so no problem there.)

The mount arrived as promised, less than 24 hours after ordering it. It is well made, though its internal diameter is slightly big compared to the steerer I mounted it to. No matter though - it is held tightly in place by the cap on the headset. (I used the original spacer to adjust the stem against the headset bearings, and then swapped to the GPS mount spacer once the stem bolts had been tightened.)

If I can find these again at similar prices then I will buy another 2 or 3.






I assume that the second round part is for mounting other types of GPS - Wahoos, perhaps? I'm not sure what type of device the other piece is designed for?

Mount on bike, with my original 'out-front' mount on bars.






Edge 200 and Edge 500 devices fitted...






If the monsoon season ever passes here, then I will go out and test this setup!


----------



## Mike_P (9 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am going to use the 500 to display speed/distance/time etc. and simultaneously use the 200 for navigation.


Suggest you delete the Garmin account link with the 500 otherwise you are going to get rides duplicated their and on any linked cycling apps.


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Aug 2021)

A new set of rear spokes for the 6-speed Brompton, because I don't trust a 13 year-old wheel built by them. It took some major truing when I acquired the bike s/h, and £15 is reasonable for peace of mind. I won't bother with 13g spokes, which they use to try and compensate for the crap build.


----------



## JoeyB (9 Aug 2021)

12x142mm thru axle adaptor as I ordered my new wheels with the wrong length adaptor...idiot


----------



## HLaB (9 Aug 2021)

Just ordered another Bike Nook for my 2nd bike, I was happy with how the first one held the other bike.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bike-Nook-Stationary-Space-Saving-Adjustable/dp/B08KQMBXM9


----------



## DCLane (9 Aug 2021)

2 new Pirelli tubs for son no. 2's Cervelo after he punctured in his race yesterday.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Aug 2021)

Shimano cantilever brake levers for my wife's bike and some cable cutters from Spa Cycles.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Aug 2021)

HLaB said:


> Just ordered another Bike Nook for my 2nd bike, I was happy with how the first one held the other bike.


How high is the rear wheel off the ground, just wondering if it would work in a small in footprint shed


----------



## GeekDadZoid (9 Aug 2021)

Got a bunch of Schwalbe av4 for my Brompton as spares and a few for my friend who just became a two electric Brompton household.

Also got 3 cheap cycling tops from Halfords from a deal posted here, I picked one up the other week and really liked is for casual cycling so bought two more and a t-shirt. Cost me £11.50. Rode over to the store that had stock on Saturday morning in the pouring rain to pick them up and then realised when I got home they still had security tags on.

This was sorted at my local store and they gave me a £10 voucher which I have used on some spare Clarks blocks for my Dawes.


----------



## HLaB (9 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> How high is the rear wheel off the ground, just wondering if it would work in a small in footprint shed


About an inch, the height of its rubber feet.


----------



## chriswoody (10 Aug 2021)

The rear coaster brake hub on my commuter has been playing up for a bit now, random loss of drive just when you don't need it. Inspection reveals the knurling on the clutch is looking pretty worn so I've ordered a new clutch along with some new brake shoes. 

Dead impressed with the price, € 14,61 for the lot!


----------



## DCLane (10 Aug 2021)

Broke yet another cheap chain tool earlier so I took the plunge and bought a proper Park Tool one.

Also some post mount brake pads for my son's Columbus X-Wing cross bike. £3 for a pairs of slightly discoloured Ritchey pads via eBay.


----------



## keithmac (10 Aug 2021)

Bought a Suntour NCX SP12 suspension seal post for my ebike conversion today, have on on my other bike and I've missed it on this one!.


----------



## Sterlo (11 Aug 2021)

Bought some new bearings for rough feeling front wheel, managed to get a good price on ceramic so giving them a go.


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2021)

ebay - Shmano M570 44T outer Chain ring five arm. As rare as rocking horse poop and usually an NOS import job for big bucks. 

UK seller, new in pack, £29. Not 'cheap' but happy with that. It will go in my spares bin as only recently fitted a 'used' one that I got off ebay. The previous ring was getting rather shark toothed and thin with use.


----------



## DCLane (11 Aug 2021)

Having used some tub tape to stick my son's replacement tub on, I found the Jantex 14 tape roll was for 1 wheel, not 2 

A 2-wheel roll's been ordered for the next time I have to stick a tyre on.


----------



## DCLane (17 Aug 2021)

New mech hangers for son's Cervelo S3 (after a crash whilst racing on Saturday) and PlanetX Nanolight (don't ask!  ).

Oh, and I've a project to work on over the winter, having bought a frameset which will be a frame swap from my Principia TT2 Light:







I _do_ like NeilPryde's and it's a pity they're no longer made. We're on our second Nazaré, which has been sat on the smart turbo since last summer, and I'd get a lightweight Bura SL if I could find a reasonably priced one.


----------



## JoeyB (18 Aug 2021)

Finally got my EC130 back on the road (after Di2 and wheelset upgrades) and now I have a knocking coming from BB area. Old BB removed (wasnt really that old) and one side does sound a little suspect so replacement on order. Hopefully arriving today so I can use again at weekend!


----------



## Sterlo (19 Aug 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Bought some new bearings for rough feeling front wheel, managed to get a good price on ceramic so giving them a go.


...at least I would if the damn things would arrive. Have had to contact fleabay and get some more send out due to non delivery .


----------



## Mike_P (19 Aug 2021)

Seems to be issues with the post, waiting for two items, a Varia mount ordered on the 4th and a disc pad spacer for bleeding brakes on the 8th.


----------



## JoeyB (19 Aug 2021)

Sterlo said:


> ...at least I would if the damn things would arrive. Have had to contact fleabay and get some more send out due to non delivery .





Mike_P said:


> Seems to be issues with the post, waiting for two items, a Varia mount ordered on the 4th and a disc pad spacer for bleeding brakes on the 8th.



Given that Covid cases seem to be on the rise again, it wouldn't surprise me if RM are suffering again.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2021)

A used 28" front wheel with a Nexus dynamo that looked like it may go in the bin: 2,00 € in the tip jar and it's mine, all mine...

I like working here...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Aug 2021)

Seat post clamp 31.8mm with rack strut mounts. For wife’s bike , so she can have a rack for mini tour we are planning for Sept.


----------



## KnittyNorah (21 Aug 2021)

This afternoon, a basket for my bike - just a cheap Wilko handlebar one with some sort of mount which I have yet to investigate, but it'll do for a 'small shop' at Lidl until the klikfix luggage truss I've ordered arrives along with its matching klikfix front basket and a rear rack-mounted one. No more shopping taxis for me once that arrives, except in the worst weather! 

Also some Wilko bike cleaner spray, a set of washing brushes, a can of GT 85 and a little bottle of 'all-weather lube with teflon'. Bicycle is now looking rather cleaner than it did when I put it away last night and all the things that need to be lubed, have been . The brushes are good and the cleaner spray seems effective. Better than washing-up liquid anyway!


----------



## Mattk50 (22 Aug 2021)

A new wahoo speed sensor. The casing broke and I can't find anywhere just to buy the case. I bought a new unit from Wiggle for delivery tomorrow. I hope it arrives as promised. The sensor still works. I took the battery out so now have a spare.


----------



## iancity (22 Aug 2021)

Winter's coming !


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Aug 2021)

A van to put it in occasionally


----------



## DCLane (24 Aug 2021)

A SRAM Red lightweight cassette for one of the road bikes.
A Rotor bottom bracket for the NeilPryde Bayamo rather than the used one it came with.
Some replacement carbon brake pads for my son's BeOne.
And a pair of non-standard wheel speed sensors as he seems to go through the expensive Garmin ones far too quickly.

Plus ... I've bought 4 bikes in one go, collecting Friday:






In my defence the three children's bikes aren't staying as it's the Kingpin I'm after for continued work on a Kingpin project.


----------



## freiston (24 Aug 2021)

This thread always comes to mind days or weeks after I buy something for the bike so I can never truthfully post on it.

However, I did buy a new freehub body last week, and a tub of semi fluid grease (after reading recommendations for using it on Shimano hubs in order to improve the likelihood of the impractical-to service/clean/repair Shimano freehub continuing to work). I found the grease messy to work with - I ought to get a grease gun.

I did look at the possibility of picking up a complete rear hub cheaper than the freehub body alone but couldn't find any cheaper and in stock.


----------



## Sterlo (24 Aug 2021)

Sterlo said:


> ...at least I would if the damn things would arrive. Have had to contact fleabay and get some more send out due to non delivery .


Update...nice!!! Second lot turned up on Saturday, fitted Sunday, very smooth rolling, would buy again (not their fault the first ones never arrived).


----------



## kellis (24 Aug 2021)

5 inner tubes and a Vittoria Zaffiro V 700x28c Rigid Full Black Clincher Tyre for the giant road e bike


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Aug 2021)

KMC 8 speed chain - to be fitted with a new cassette.


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Aug 2021)

kellis said:


> 5 inner tubes and a Vittoria Zaffiro V 700x28c Rigid Full Black Clincher Tyre for the giant road e bike


Sounds like you don't have much faith in your tyre purchase?


----------



## kellis (24 Aug 2021)

just pace of mind and also they can be used on my other bike


----------



## lejogger (24 Aug 2021)

I bought a saddle rail mount for my Exposure TraceR, but have subsequently realised upon fitting that because I position my saddles at the forward max line there isn't enough spare rail for it to fit. 

The only use for it now is to attach it backwards on the other side of the clamp and treat oncoming motorists to my glowing red crotch.


----------



## freiston (24 Aug 2021)

avecReynolds531 said:


> KMC 8 speed chain - to be fitted with a new cassette.
> View attachment 605851


That looks like the Decathlon "chain whip" sprocket wrench. They do appeal to me but I've only ever used a traditional chain whip.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Seems to be issues with the post, waiting for two items, a Varia mount ordered on the 4th and a disc pad spacer for bleeding brakes on the 8th.


Got a refund for the disc pad spacer so decided to walk to LBS (Chevin Cycles) my mind wondering how many £, answer FOC


----------



## Mike_P (26 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Got a refund for the disc pad spacer so decided to walk to LBS (Chevin Cycles) my mind wondering how many £, answer FOC


 Twas a bleed block that was needed so a different ebayer sought.


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Aug 2021)




----------



## TheDoctor (26 Aug 2021)

A bacon roll, although that was more for the power unit than the bike itself.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Aug 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> A bacon roll, although that was more for the power unit than the bike itself.



Did the bike enjoy it?


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Aug 2021)

The bike was faster afterwards, so I assume so!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Aug 2021)

KMC 8 speed chain. A few slips during yesterday's ride - cassette and chainrings absolutely fine, chain... ooops, more than a little stretched 😬

Chain will be delivered today and on the bike by tonight.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Aug 2021)

Humpert taller, shorter reach 1" quill stem for the mixte. Park Tools chainring nut wrench, as many on the Scott were loose this morning, so I need to improve my tightening techniques...
From SJS.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Aug 2021)

A new plastic shed! Having unearthed my hybrid from under months of garden tools, brooms etc decided either the hybrid or the assorted clutter needs new home. Its not been used since last November but seems in good nick and somewhere more readily accessible would be useful. Wasted a hour looking in Homebase (only had one far too big) and B&Q (storage boxes only) so ordered on line.


----------



## CXRAndy (30 Aug 2021)

Bought a Topeak MTX pannier carrier. 

I then took angle grinder to it and cut off all the unwanted pieces, mounted to aluminium plate which mounts onto new bikes factory rack. 

I'll be fitting a bar end mirror by Catseye and a new rear light-broke the one fitted in the first week


----------



## DCLane (30 Aug 2021)

A couple of pairs of mitts - one for me, one for my son.

And a pair of 20" wheels for the Kingpin I collected this week. The wheels look completely shot.


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2021)

Bungee chords to keep the panniers in place on my bumpy canal commute.


----------



## DCLane (31 Aug 2021)

A couple of pairs of mitts as mine have holes in.

And a pair of 20" wheels, single speed, for the Kingpin. Something to play with as an idea and for £20 delivered not much to lose if it doesn't work.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (31 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> A couple of pairs of mitts as mine have holes in.
> 
> And a pair of 20" wheels, single speed, for the Kingpin. Something to play with as an idea and for £20 delivered not much to lose if it doesn't work.


What mitts did you go for, I am on the look out for some new ones.


----------



## Spiderweb (31 Aug 2021)

I’ve updated my cycle clothing. I often buy decent ish gear usually in the sale but having seen a couple of friends with their ‘high end’ gear I was so impressed I thought I’d get some too.
Over the last couple of weeks I’ve bought a pair of Rapha bib shorts and two Rapha jerseys, all from their cheaper core range using some birthday money and a 20% jersey discount code, the quality is fantastic!

I’ve also bought two Le Col gilets and a Le Col jersey and base layer all in their sale with 60% off plus an additional Le Col/Strava voucher of £50 for completing one of their challenges. I also ordered via Quidco so I’m hoping they honour the 12% cashback.

Expensive cycle gear but super quality and lots of discount helps.👍


----------



## DCLane (31 Aug 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> What mitts did you go for, I am on the look out for some new ones.



Normally I'd use Specialized BG mitts, but I'm trying two:

A pair of Supacaz ones - £8.59 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265237341959

And a pair of Altura Ergofit Pro's - £11.04 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322148411237


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Sep 2021)

Rack and panniers arrived for wife’s bike. Ready for our September mini break. I’m out checking one of my calendar audax event routes tomorrow. I will be fitting rack and setting up panniers over this weekend.

Oh and my new mitts arrived as well.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (1 Sep 2021)

Two pairs of £5 shorts, £3 gloves and £2 mitts from the Freewheel sale the other day. All seem very good value for money.

Shorts are nice and thin and can be worn with some padded undershorts if I feel the need, or just for the commute and wearing in work when I get there.

Completely forgotten that I had ordered the mitts but they feel decent much better than the pair from Aldi.


----------



## Saluki (1 Sep 2021)

Jelly babies


----------



## rivers (1 Sep 2021)

I had to buy a new turbo today as the resistance unit on my current one is fubared. I purchased one via click and collect at Halford's, drove across town to collect, and it wasn't in stock. So need to pick it up on Friday. Went for an Elite Novo Smart in the end.


----------



## Juhre (8 Sep 2021)

I'm checking for the new flashlight on the internet,

I want to know, Is it the right gear to mount perfectly and be durable? Because I read some Fenix PD35 reviews and they also recommended it.



Pratfall said:


> Fenix PD35 flashlight for my bike today



Thank you in advance


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Sep 2021)

Ordered a new chain last night, it should arrive on Friday.


----------



## mustang1 (9 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> New cages/bottle to replace the very tatty old stuff
> View attachment 593785


How do you pronounce that brand name? Tax, or Tac-x? I always called it the latter (and will continue to do so regardless of what the correct name is ).


----------



## mustang1 (9 Sep 2021)

This morning I checked emails and one of them said "your order has dispatched". Like, huh? Say what now? I don't remember ordering anything. Then I remembered: last night, being in a mildly celebratory mood, I ordered a garmin front light so it connects to the edge.

Wonderful. For a fleeting moment I thought about returning it but then decided I'll let it run it's course and find it's way onto the bike. It can sit nicely under the edge mount. Actually I really ought to return it...


----------



## Johnno260 (9 Sep 2021)

mustang1 said:


> This morning I checked emails and one of them said "your order has dispatched". Like, huh? Say what now? I don't remember ordering anything. Then I remembered: last night, being in a mildly celebratory mood, I ordered a garmin front light so it connects to the edge.
> 
> Wonderful. For a fleeting moment I thought about returning it but then decided I'll let it run it's course and find it's way onto the bike. It can sit nicely under the edge mount. Actually I really ought to return it...



You won't regret that, I have one of the Garmin front lights and it's brilliant, up there with one of my best purchases for accessories.

Also ordered one of the Proviz Gillets used it this morning and it's as good as their jackets.


----------



## mustang1 (9 Sep 2021)

Johnno260 said:


> You won't regret that, I have one of the Garmin front lights and it's brilliant, up there with one of my best purchases for accessories.
> 
> Also ordered one of the Proviz Gillets used it this morning and it's as good as their jackets.


Ah thanks for the vote of confidence. Uhm, I forgot to mention the garmin light will join my dual exposure six pack lights 

Actually I have the varia rear light/radar and really rather like it but I thought the front light is a waste because I can just switch the light on very easily. Incidentally, what do you like about your garmin front light? I think I'd like pressing the on button on the computer and it switches everything else on too.


----------



## Johnno260 (9 Sep 2021)

mustang1 said:


> Ah thanks for the vote of confidence. Uhm, I forgot to mention the garmin light will join my dual exposure six pack lights
> 
> Actually I have the varia rear light/radar and really rather like it but I thought the front light is a waste because I can just switch the light on very easily. Incidentally, what do you like about your garmin front light? I think I'd like pressing the on button on the computer and it switches everything else on too.



When using the a 520 or 820 head unit the light changes automatically, the faster you go it narrows and projects the beam, and if you slow it widens and brings it closer, it also if you have it on auto it changes from pulse to a solid beam.

It really is my go to light I wrote a review on this website somewhere.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Sep 2021)

mustang1 said:


> How do you pronounce that brand name? Tax, or Tac-x? I always called it the latter (and will continue to do so regardless of what the correct name is ).


'Tax' for me


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2021)

25 litre tub of turtle wax wash. I'll let the cars have some too.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Sep 2021)

Dynamo wiring to run from an old Shimano DH-3N20.






Not the greatest dynamo in the world, but ok for a hack bike.


----------



## CXRAndy (9 Sep 2021)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Dynamo wiring to run from an old Shimano DH-3N20.
> View attachment 608388
> 
> 
> Not the greatest dynamo in the world, but ok for a hack bike.


Ive got two on bikes with German lights. Not had a problem, cheaper the Son


----------



## CXRAndy (9 Sep 2021)

Bought a bar end mirro and super bright-allegedly rear ebike light. I broke the factory original


----------



## pjd57 (10 Sep 2021)

Yet another new pannier bag.
They're not made to last these days.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Sep 2021)

A pair of Aldi's cycling trainers - can be fitted with SPDs but I'll be using these as winter shoes on the bikes with flat pedals to save ruining my 5-Tens

https://www.aldi.co.uk/crane-grey-unisex-cycling-trainers/p/806923522913301


----------



## DCLane (15 Sep 2021)

A replacement chain for the Dawes Kingpin I'm currently working on plus an FSA 3D crankset for a future project.


----------



## Alex321 (15 Sep 2021)

A new front light, as I'm sometimes finishing in the dark now, and the Lezyne 450 that I have just isn't enough above about 15mph.

I had a Cateye Ampp 800, but lost that due to a broken mounting not holding it securely enough. I'd broken two mounts for it, so won't be buying another of those. Got the Halfords Advanced 1600 Lumen (£60).

Not sure it is really twice the output of the cateye, but it is certainly way more than the Lezyne, and I think will be good for 25-30mph.


----------



## KnittyNorah (15 Sep 2021)

Spent quite a lot on a front rack to fit on the klickfix luggage truss I bought recently. But it'll enable easier shopping at the pleasant-ride-away Lidl, and the handlebar basket can be removed from the bars and cable-tied to the rear rack. Delivery tomorrow!


----------



## DCBassman (15 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> A pair of Aldi's cycling trainers - can be fitted with SPDs but I'll be using these as winter shoes on the bikes with flat pedals to save ruining my 5-Tens
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/crane-grey-unisex-cycling-trainers/p/806923522913301


How do these size up? Lidl footwear seems to come up a bit small.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Sep 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Seems to be issues with the post, waiting for two items, a Varia mount ordered on the 4th and a disc pad spacer for bleeding brakes on the 8th.


At last with a different seller a disc pad spacer turned up yesterday, that still took the best part of 3 weeks. No sign of the Varia mount so opened up a eBay case, seller keeps on responding with give it another 3-5 days, the only tracking entry is an order placed with the delivery company on Aug 4; no mention of any actual parcel.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Sep 2021)

DCBassman said:


> How do these size up? Lidl footwear seems to come up a bit small.


I'm hoping that they'll be 'normal' sizing so went for the size 10 and got the last pair available. I've had a couple of other pairs of non-cycling footwear from Aldi and and they've been a decent fit. They look a lot like an updated version of the Lidl ones from many years ago which got me into using SPDs.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (15 Sep 2021)

Ball join splitter as recommended by Velocipedium on Youtube, it did a sterling job at removing the cotter pins from the project bike for my MIL.


----------



## DCLane (16 Sep 2021)

A pair of Zipp TT bars, with extensions and Dura Ace brake levers for the NeilPryde Bayamo TT bike build.

It looks like I'll sell my Principia TT bike as a whole, rather than doing a frame swap, since the bars are the main part of the build but I'll keep the TT wheels. Anyone interested?


----------



## Scaleyback (16 Sep 2021)

New 105 11 speed chain + 11-32 cassette. 
1st time I have used decathlon, competitive prices, in stock and enroute 2 days after ordering. I'm impressed. 😊


----------



## DCLane (16 Sep 2021)

Oh, and a couple of Pirelli Velo tyres in cyan for my son's race bike as spares, and a pair of 20" tubes for the Dawes Kingpin I'm working on.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> A pair of Aldi's cycling trainers - can be fitted with SPDs but I'll be using these as winter shoes on the bikes with flat pedals to save ruining my 5-Tens
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/crane-grey-unisex-cycling-trainers/p/806923522913301





DCBassman said:


> How do these size up? Lidl footwear seems to come up a bit small.


These were delivered today and my first impression after a quick try on was that they were a bit long for a size 10 and a loose fit, even with thicker socks on. This wasn't helped by being supplied with elasticated laces, so I've swapped these out for some normal laces which can be done up much tighter and they feel a lot better. Only sizes 7 & 9 left and for £20 they'll do for winter use.


----------



## CXRAndy (18 Sep 2021)

Lyzene super bright ebike rear light.


----------



## HLaB (20 Sep 2021)

My CoSpo HRM has started not reading over the weekend. It beeps instantly to indicate there's charge (which it should do as the battery was only new 2-4 weeks ago) and then 5secs later it beeps again to say its switching off. Tried a new battery anyway, a new strap, thoroughly made sure the contact points were clean but it's the same behaviour. It has actually been one of the most reliable (up till this) HRMs I have had and I was tempted to get another but I've took a punt on the TickR.

In all honesty I could survive without HR but it just gives me another load of stats to geek out on post ride


----------



## GeekDadZoid (20 Sep 2021)

Had quite a bit arrive over the weekend.

Spa Nidd Saddle for my Brompton
Restrap handle for the Brompton
New tyres for the project Pannonia plus some new cables and a chain.
New handlebars for the Pannonia too

The Spa saddle has had its first 10km and pretty comfy so far.


----------



## chriswoody (20 Sep 2021)

After much umming and ahhing, I finally pressed "buy it now" on a new Brooks Cambium C17 saddle for the gravel bike. The old saddle was far to narrow and hard and I've heard a lot of good things about these Brooks saddles. Unfortunately none of my local bike shops had any in stock, so I was unable to try it out, so I'm just crossing my fingers that it fits my bum.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Sep 2021)

New cable cutters - after the old VAR didn't



cope with SIS outer housing, a work stand & more derailleur cables.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Sep 2021)

Erm....kinda bought a whole bike! Koga Miyata, I was originally looking for bits to rebuild my trusty steed of 15 years as it is looking tired. I saw this for sale near by! Great spec, scarily light and me, the man who was at adamant one bike was enough! Now I can rebuild and paint my Rayleigh Royal a d still ride.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Erm....kinda bought a whole bike! Koga Miyata, I was originally looking for bits to rebuild my trusty steed of 15 years as it is looking tired. I saw this for sale near by! Great spec, scarily light and me, the man who was at adamant one bike was enough! Now I can rebuild and paint my Rayleigh Royal a d still ride.


Excellent bike


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Sep 2021)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Excellent bike


Super posh it is! Looks better with my Brooks on and my Carridice bag to carry all the crap I drag about.


----------



## chriswoody (22 Sep 2021)

Well the Brooks saddle arrived today, it looks really nice as you'd expect from Brooks. I'll have to fit it later and maybe tomorrow I'll get half an hour on the bike to try it out.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Sep 2021)

All Brooks are art as well as a bum rest. They look better the older they get.


----------



## chriswoody (22 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> All Brooks are art as well as a bum rest. They look better the older they get.



They do a version of this one in back with copper rivets and a copper tail piece, I must admit it was quite a lovely looking thing, but quite a bit more than the standard version.

It's hard to tell from the photo, but this one has a coppery sheen to it which looks really nice and I hope will go well with the look of the bike. Unlike the traditional leather Brooks saddles, this one is made from a rubbery type of material, but hopefully it should last many years and still look good.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Sep 2021)

Bit the bullet and replaced everything from my recent high speed altercation with a cattle grid.

New rim and wheel rebuild £100
Replacement tyre (+spare) £100
Front light (somehow after over a decade's use, got misplaced in the smash) £100

Rather a pricey descent that. 

And replacement saddle for the quarter century old disintegrating one on the tandem - £100

Bread and water for the next week!


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Sep 2021)

I bought the frame bag from Aldi. Seems quite useful.


----------



## cougie uk (25 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Bit the bullet and replaced everything from my recent high speed altercation with a cattle grid.
> 
> New rim and wheel rebuild £100
> Replacement tyre (+spare) £100
> ...


Blimey. What happened with the cattle Grid ? I go over some at a fair lick on the horseshoes pass and so far no harm.


----------



## freiston (25 Sep 2021)

I am very embarrassed to admit that I bought a new chain today. I trashed the previous one by shortening it too much. I had noticed that if I went into little front/two from little at the back, the rear derailleur arm was pretty much horizontal to the rear with the chain doubling back to the front. So I put it into big/big, folded over some links between the rear derailleur and the chainring, split the chain and took out the folded over length of chain less a couple of links. Put it back together and it was way too short. I don't know how I went wrong but I did do big time.

Decided to get a new chain asap. My funds are extremely tight and stocks are generally low across the country so I did some shopping around and looked at Decathlon. They do a KMC 9 speed chain branded as "Btwin" for £12.99 click and collect. The store is only a couple of miles from my house so I got one and put it on the bike. I took a link out and reckon there's room to take another link out but I ain't going to bother 

Fyi, 11-34 9 speed with 26/36/48 on the front with Sora GS/medium cage RD.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Sep 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Blimey. What happened with the cattle Grid ? I go over some at a fair lick on the horseshoes pass and so far no harm.



Not a normal cattle grid!

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1964#post-6522476


----------



## the_mikey (25 Sep 2021)

11 speed Shimano 105 compact chainset .


----------



## cougie uk (26 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Not a normal cattle grid!
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1964#post-6522476


Blimey. I will avoid THAT then. Looks like a great ride though. I agree Llyn Stwlan has to be done - an amazing place.


----------



## Chief Broom (26 Sep 2021)

Made a mistake of buying budget pannier bags..theyre absolute ***te Attachment points are rubbish or absent, zips will be lucky to last a week  Quality Double Bicycle Panniers Bag Bike Bicycle Rear Seat Trunk Rack Pack Bag | eBay


----------



## DCBassman (28 Sep 2021)

Had occasion to visit two different branches of Lidl today, looking for cat litter. None to be had. But got a precision screwdriver set, a set of T-handle hex keys, and a mini-pump with gauge. Probably all made of cheese, but hey ho.
Oh and wine. Quite a lot of wine. In addition to the batch already purchased an hour earlier in Tesco...


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Had occasion to visit two different branches of Lidl today, looking for cat litter. None to be had. But got a precision screwdriver set, a set of T-handle hex keys, and a mini-pump with gauge. Probably all made of cheese, but hey ho.
> Oh and wine. Quite a lot of wine. In addition to the batch already purchased an hour earlier in Tesco...



Might I suggest Zooplus for cat litter? I pay around £25 for a 40 litre sack of corn-based biodegradable clumping litter, and it gets delivered directly to my door.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Might I suggest Zooplus for cat litter? I pay around £25 for a 40 litre sack of corn-based biodegradable clumping litter, and it gets delivered directly to my door.


You may indeed suggest! But what brand is it? Can't find it based on your description...


----------



## DCBassman (28 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Might I suggest Zooplus for cat litter? I pay around £25 for a 40 litre sack of corn-based biodegradable clumping litter, and it gets delivered directly to my door.


I'd already purchased from Zooplus, good site, been a customer for some time. But I'd like to check out the litter you suggested.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Sep 2021)

Oh, and a new washing machine, just trying to figure out how I'll get the bike in...


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2021)

DCBassman said:


> You may indeed suggest! But what brand is it? Can't find it based on your description...



Benek Corn. It's a less expensive version of World's Best.

The girls love it, only downside is it can be a bit dusty / flickable (Madam Poppy likes to dig to Australia), but it's nothing a hooded tray and a dustpan & brush can't solve.

I use Zooplus all the time. Get litter and biscuits (Royal Canin Sensible 33) delivered to the door. Their wet food is competitively priced, but at the moment, both Wilko and Tesco are currently cheaper.


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Sep 2021)

Re-furbed Stages Ultegra left crank power meter from UK distributor Saddleback with warranty; cheaper than used ones on eBay.


----------



## Zingano (30 Sep 2021)

Pair of Ex Display Endura FS260-Pro Thermo Womens Cycling Tights size S for 15 quid plus postage from fleaBay, RRP is 90 quid. They’re replacing a pair of size M bibs from the same manufacturer I bought last year that turned out to be massive. Unlike my usual issue with cycle clothing where the M only just fits an anorexic weasel.


----------



## sasquath (30 Sep 2021)

Benek corn best feature is flushability.

For bike I got myself direct drive turbo trainer, wheel-on one is apparently generating unbearably annoying noises and stresses the cats out...
9speed cassette.
Aldi toolset to put cassette on said trainer.
Screen mounting bracket to hang zwift screen on the wall.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2021)

sasquath said:


> Benek corn best feature is flushability.



Not if you're on a tank system like muggins.  But I just wang the stuff in the compost bin instead, given it's biodegradable. My roses and apple trees seem to rather like the *oomph* that the compost gives them.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Sep 2021)

Tubus 35mm offset rack seat stay struts. My recumbent has wider than your average seat stays. Once they arrive I’ll get them measured up then cut to length. Mini tour planned end of Oct if we are not locked down.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Oct 2021)

New front light.
My old ones were only lasting about an hour.
I'm guessing sitting in the house for almost 18 months during lockdown did nothing for the battery life.
Still getting used to being out at night again.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Oct 2021)

Stuff for my single speed commuter tank


----------



## si_c (2 Oct 2021)

New Garmin out front mount for the Trek, means I can quickly move lights between bikes now it's winter.


----------



## DCLane (8 Oct 2021)

Quite a few bits:

A Dura-Ace 7900 front derailleur for the NeilPryde TT bike frame I'm building. I've a 10-speed disc and want to keep it swappable with my son's TT bike.
A pair of NOS 500A tyres for the Dawes Kingpin no. 3 to finish that off.
A carbon front wheel as it was cheap.
Two rear USB lights, that'll get here eventually.
Some bits from the Freewheel Hump sale, plus some socks they had on sale from Madison.
Plus my LBS supplied some tyres and a bottom bracket for my son's new Ridley.


----------



## Hover Fly (8 Oct 2021)

A pair of Mavic Classics Elite wheels NOS. Now all I need is a bike worthy of fitting round them.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2021)

Little order from PX. 2 x 50p end caps for my 3TTT Status stem on my Ribble - just as spares - The original cap cracked years ago, and was glued. PX had some so I bought 1 a year or two ago. They've got them again, so I've got a couple for the spares bin, in-case the new one cracks at any point - the stem is no longer made.

Also a tool holder 'bottle pack' - come in handy for the bits and bobs in my panniers. 1 x set of lock on grips - my commuter grips start to rotate in the wet - time to change. None of the bits were over £4.99 and the total order was £27, so I've got something else that I've forgotten about !


----------



## raleighnut (8 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Little order from PX. 2 x 50p end caps for my 3TTT Status stem on my Ribble - just as spares - The original cap cracked years ago, and was glued. PX had some so I bought 1 a year or two ago. They've got them again, so I've got a couple for the spares bin, in-case the new one cracks at any point - the stem is no longer made.
> 
> Also a tool holder 'bottle pack' - come in handy for the bits and bobs in my panniers. 1 x set of lock on grips - my commuter grips start to rotate in the wet - time to change. None of the bits were over £4.99 and the total order was £27, so I've got something else that I've forgotten about !


If fitting new grips use a quick squirt of Hairspray as a lubricant/adhesive and actually the cheaper the better


----------



## DCLane (12 Oct 2021)

A pair of Dura-Ace pedals plus a set of Dura-Ace bar end shifters, 10 speed, for the NeilPryde Bayamo TT build I'm currently doing.


----------



## Ian H (12 Oct 2021)

Some smaller chainrings, cos I'm getting old.


----------



## kayakerles (16 Oct 2021)

Not ordered yet, but about to get some nice reflective tape to brighten up my frame so I don't get flattened quite as quickly on my pre-dawn rides.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Oct 2021)

Bought a new chain , was planning on also buying a new cassette but they are a tad rare just now ! Or expensive !


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Oct 2021)

Never mind the expense....i just bought a bottle holder!


----------



## GeekDadZoid (19 Oct 2021)

Got a few bits from Planet X including.

Selle Italia Storica Saddle for £25, pretty sure these come from the same place as Spa Cycles saddles, bargain price. 

Second of these stand pumps, mostly metal construction, bought one to leave at my work in the communal cycle store. £4.99

SKS Chroma plastic mudguards for the road bike, quick offering up looks like they should fit ok. This weekends job is to fit them and the new brakes.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Oct 2021)

I am running 2 Garmins simultaneously on my bikes now (my cousin donated an Edge 500, which I use for ride stats; @Sharky donated an Edge 200, which I use for navigation). That means that I need a lot of mounts. I used up the ones I had and then bought some extras on Amazon and eBay.

I like these, which are handy if you have at least one spacer above your stem...






I picked that up for a couple of pounds on Amazon. That particular merchant seems to have stopped selling now but if you shop around you can still find them for under £3.

Here it is mounted on one of my bikes, together with an out-front mount which I found cheap on eBay direct from China (it took over a month to arrive!).






And now with the Garmins fitted...


----------



## pawl (19 Oct 2021)

Yesterday actually.One litre of Fenwicks chain cleaner.Gets good reports


----------



## alex_cycles (19 Oct 2021)

A Passpixi (after someone mentioned them in a thread on here).


----------



## Peugeotrider (19 Oct 2021)

I bought a used suntour gpx rear derailleur for the benotto frame I am building(see my avatar)
Slowly getting the bits and pieces for the rebuild via ebay and hoping next year to have the project on the road


----------



## Drzdave58 (21 Oct 2021)

My MKS pedals came in today for my Moulton


----------



## GeekDadZoid (5 Nov 2021)

Few parts from SJS and eBay. Annoyingly had to buy the jockey wheels from Amazon, only other option was Bikester and after just ordering from there didn't want another p&p charge.


----------



## BrodieCull (10 Nov 2021)

I've just bought a set of Lezyne lights for the winter commute!


----------



## Alex321 (10 Nov 2021)

BrodieCull said:


> I've just bought a set of Lezyne lights for the winter commute!


I've needed the lights for commuting for a few weeks now.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2021)

A 9 speed cassette and a pr of brake lever hoods


----------



## roley poley (11 Nov 2021)

A new inner tube again


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Nov 2021)

I've ordered two inner tubes, a shock pump, wet lube and a replacement dual fork/shock lockout remote.


----------



## DiggyGun (11 Nov 2021)

A Moon Canopus front light, on sale at £129 GBP, down from a RRP of £295.


----------



## DCLane (11 Nov 2021)

Bits; a crankset, ceramic BB30-24mm bottom bracket, brake pads, a tub tyre and some bearings.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2021)

Brake pads from Superstar Components & lights from Planet X


----------



## Punkawallah (12 Nov 2021)

Pair of rim tapes for the Galaxy - don’t think the old ones will last another remove/replace.


----------



## Chief Broom (12 Nov 2021)

Full length mudguards are on there way. I did toy with the idea of half mudguards but the collected wisdom here seems to be that half guards are chocolate tea pot territory


----------



## yophie (12 Nov 2021)

I’ve recently been needing new grips for my wheels, I live in a place where grips are necessary so mine are constantly wearing down. I swear I buy new grips every month, it’s a pain but anything for my cycling experience am I right guys?


----------



## Sharky (12 Nov 2021)

yophie said:


> new grips for my wheels


I've not heard of grips for wheels, please enlighten me. Thanks


----------



## yophie (12 Nov 2021)

Sharky said:


> I've not heard of grips for wheels, please enlighten me. Thanks


 Oh they are things you can glue to your wheels, with a good glue and a correctly fitting grip, you can conquer the world!


----------



## Sharky (12 Nov 2021)

yophie said:


> Oh they are things you can glue to your wheels, with a good glue and a correctly fitting grip, you can conquer the world!


Interesting, never heard of them before. Could you post a picture or a link to where you get them from.
Cheers


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2021)

Not for the bike, but for me ON the bike...

I was in my local Aldi this evening and looking at their latest offers. I saw some 'work gloves' which look like they could be ok for wearing on the bike in chilly conditions. They might not be as good as proper cycling gloves but for a lot of my rides they will be perfectly adequate. Anyway, for the princely sum of... £1.99, it's not exactly a big risk! 







The long cuffs will be good for keeping draughts out of my winter jerseys and the rubbery pads on the palms and fingers will be good for grip.

I only have moderately big hands but needed the XXL to fit. If you fancy a pair, definitely check the fit in the shop before buying.


----------



## Gunk (13 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Full length mudguards are on there way.



I’ve left mine on since last winter, couldn’t be asked to remove them, glad I did considering how wet this year has been


----------



## Sharky (16 Nov 2021)

Two new tyres for my winter ribble bike.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Nov 2021)

A cheap front mech from the Bay of E. My next build will either have a 44/34 chainset or a 34, in which case the front mech will be set up as a chainguide. 9 soeed 11-36 cassette with downtube levers, 531ST in a Celeste-ish powdercoat. It's my winter project, just to add to all the others...


----------



## JB052 (16 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Full length mudguards are on there way. I did toy with the idea of half mudguards but the collected wisdom here seems to be that half guards are chocolate tea pot territory


Which mudguards did you choose? I'm currently looking at options.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Nov 2021)

JB052 said:


> Which mudguards did you choose? I'm currently looking at options.


Hi JB052, Im skint so went for the budget option New Hybrid Bike Cycle Full Mudguard Set for 700c Wheels 45mm in Black or Silver | eBay They look ok but dont come with bolts to attach to frame, no worries if you have a shed load of bolts but otherwise add a fiver or so to buy them. Im waiting for bolts to arrive also from ebay, type in mudguard bolt sets


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2021)

Some hardshell tyres from chain reaction


----------



## bladesman73 (23 Nov 2021)

Crap, just pressed 'pay now' online for some new wheels, Hunt 36 Carbon Wide. No turning back now


----------



## Alex321 (25 Nov 2021)

Bought some new cycling clothes, arrived today.

From GCN, in their Black Friday Sale. 1 long sleeved jersey, two pairs of bib shorts. These may be the cheap end of the clothing market, but still way better than what I had before, which were also wearing out, particularly the shorts.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (1 Dec 2021)

Something missing from trying to remove the car from my life as much as possible was a way of picking up our takeaways. I hate delivery services as its always poor and if its out of certain distance walking is not feasible, so I have been after a bargain on one of these styles of bags for a while.

£10 off facebook I think it has never been used, will be great for shopping too.


----------



## DCLane (1 Dec 2021)

A whole pile of bits in the last two weeks:

Some jockey wheels - ceramic nice ones for son no. 2's new race bike, plus some cheap replacements for my Avanti Circa 1 cross bike.
16 Shimano stainless brake cables
A Shimano cantilever brake set for the Avanti. Hopefully it'll actually stop now ...
Two pairs of Dura-Ace pedals plus a pair of Shimano SPD pedals
A Delta gravity bike rack (cheap on eBay)
A pair of Pirelli P Zeo Velo tyres
A Conti GP4000 tubular tyre
A pair of Vittoria Corsa G.20 tyres
A pair of CX Comp tyres
A Thule bike carrier
A Raleigh bike workstand
A nos Thun crankset
Three OnGuard locks
A Zefal chrome / leather bottle cage
A couple of LED bike lights
A couple of replacement Shimano Junior 14-28 cassettes
A 52 tooth, 86bcd chainring
and some cantilever brake pads.
That's a big list but we're setting up race bikes for 2022 and getting son no. 2 equipped with stuff he'll need later next year and the bike stand / rack / locks came up for sale cheaply.


----------



## DCLane (1 Dec 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Something missing from trying to remove the car from my life as much as possible was a way of picking up our takeaways. I hate delivery services as its always poor and if its out of certain distance walking is not feasible, so I have been after a bargain on one of these styles of bags for a while.
> 
> £10 off facebook I think it has never been used, will be great for shopping too.
> 
> ...



And doing some Deliveroo-ing on off days?


----------



## GeekDadZoid (1 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> And doing some Deliveroo-ing on off days?



Days off, I remember them fondly :-)


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Dec 2021)

Some tubeless valves and small tool pouches from 76 projects' , an XT 11-46 cassette.

Also had an e-mail from Stayer saying they are ready to go when I give them the ok for the geo on the new bike.


----------



## roley poley (1 Dec 2021)

two marathon green guard tyres from spa... because the CST sensamo speed (genesis day one 20) are now getting FAR too many punctures ...hope things improve


----------



## GeekDadZoid (6 Dec 2021)

My Aldi winter gloves have not really performed that well on the sub 0 days and in particular have been quite poor in the rain so I was on the look out for something waterproof, warm and we'll priced.

I ordered a couple of pairs of tegera work wear gloves, the all black and green pair are rated for contact with -10C and the thicker white pair to -30C so I expect comfort level of about 5C for the thin and cold enough for the others. 

£30 for the two pairs, let's see how they hold up.


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Dec 2021)

roley poley said:


> two marathon green guard tyres from spa... because the CST sensamo speed (genesis day one 20) are now getting FAR too many punctures ...hope things improve


I have been using 32 mm Marathon green guard on my Boardman CX . I don’t think you will be disappointed with the puncture resistance. Having said that , I ordered some Marathon Supremes from Merlin , they arrived today . I’m hoping for a livelier ride without sacrificing to much puncture protection .


----------



## GeekDadZoid (7 Dec 2021)

I got some of the Aldi Cycling Chinos which arrived tonight, colour is not my normal style, but happy with the fit.

Gonna give them a a whirl tomorrow morning and see how they stand up to my commute, since for the last week or so I have had to carry in some jeans to change into as it's not been shorts temperature in the office, so hopefully these will cover both roles well.

Photo to show the colour.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Dec 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> My Aldi winter gloves have not really performed that well on the sub 0 days and in particular have been quite poor in the rain so I was on the look out for something waterproof, warm and we'll priced.
> 
> I ordered a couple of pairs of tegera work wear gloves, the all black and green pair are rated for contact with -10C and the thicker white pair to -30C so I expect comfort level of about 5C for the thin and cold enough for the others.
> 
> ...


i tend to use those magic gloves , thin woollen gloves as liners with those aldi gloves and seems to work ok.I do have some btwin 500 winter gloves which are excellent .


----------



## cyberknight (7 Dec 2021)

new cassette for the turbo wheel in readiness when i can start retraining, mate fitted it for me under guidance as he wanted to know how to do one


----------



## GeekDadZoid (8 Dec 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> My Aldi winter gloves have not really performed that well on the sub 0 days and in particular have been quite poor in the rain so I was on the look out for something waterproof, warm and we'll priced.
> 
> I ordered a couple of pairs of tegera work wear gloves, the all black and green pair are rated for contact with -10C and the thicker white pair to -30C so I expect comfort level of about 5C for the thin and cold enough for the others.
> 
> ...





GeekDadZoid said:


> I got some of the Aldi Cycling Chinos which arrived tonight, colour is not my normal style, but happy with the fit.
> 
> Gonna give them a a whirl tomorrow morning and see how they stand up to my commute, since for the last week or so I have had to carry in some jeans to change into as it's not been shorts temperature in the office, so hopefully these will cover both roles well.
> 
> ...



So today was the first day out in the Cycling Chinos and the Thick gloves and I think it was an unfair test. Torrential rain for the full 45 mins. The chinos certainly kept me warm but where pretty much soaked by 5 mins in. The gloves held out for about 35 mins before I felt any moisture, this seemed to have wicked through where the thum loops of my jacked met it. based on how much water then have absorbed though they certainly did a good job.

Hopefully everything drys by home time.... and to make it better all three of my meetings today have been moved to Zoom


----------



## further (8 Dec 2021)

A nice shiny crankset to replace the dull black one on my Genesis


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2021)

further said:


> A nice shiny crankset to replace the dull black one on my Genesis
> View attachment 621244


Oooh Stronglight.


----------



## DCLane (16 Dec 2021)

A Conti Tempo tubular tyre as we only had one in stock and I need two for my son's Christmas present track wheels.

And a Tiagra 4700 front/rear derailleur pair for the Dawes Kingpin build I'm _slowly_ working on. It's getting there ...

Oh, and I paid for his Christmas present track wheels, so that'll count too. They're a bespoke wheel build by NR6, one of his sponsors, with his name plus the Irish flag on a lightweight tubular 60/88mm track wheelset.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (16 Dec 2021)

Been a while since I snagged a Carradice bargain. I was after another SQR block so I could have one on all three of my mainly used bikes, if I can still fold the Brompton with it on that is. 

They retail for about £18 so I have been on the look out for a used one, but they fetch decent money on eBay. However I spotted a Super C SQR Slim bag with a block on Facebook marketplace, the guy was happy to post it. So for £30 I have the bag and the extra block. The bag will probably be perfect for commutes on the Holdsworth.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Dec 2021)

A few odds and ends: a stem, brake blocks, a reel of gear outer cable and a tub of 500 cable anti-fray ends.

I thought the cable ends would last me ages...... it turns out they'll last even longer than that as I forgot I'd already bought a tub of 500 earlier in the year.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 Dec 2021)

New Marathon Plus tyres (we're running 700c 35mm) and some cabling/ cables. The Schwalbe M+ may weigh a ton but they're excellent for the city streets.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (17 Dec 2021)

avecReynolds531 said:


> New Marathon Plus tyres (we're running 700c 35mm) and some cabling/ cables. The Schwalbe M+ may weigh a ton but they're excellent for the city streets.


I love the the M+ 700x35 on my hybrid, feel invincible with them.


----------



## Gunk (30 Dec 2021)




----------



## mpemburn (31 Dec 2021)

The Lezyne side-loading water bottle cages came in today. Makes sense now that I consider but, although they’re “right side entry”, that’s only true on the down tube. The same cage on the seat tube opens to the left side. Not a big deal for me, but you should be warned.


----------



## slowmotion (31 Dec 2021)

Gunk said:


> View attachment 624092


Ooooooh, I say!


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 Dec 2021)

Gunk said:


> View attachment 624092


Sexy bike, a keeper or a flipper? Good luck with the internal cabling with no guide wires.

I’ve bought some Look Keo cleats, some lifeline cleat covers, the DHB block bib shorts (from the bargain thread), a 40cm Prime Orra Gravel handlebar, some wet weather brake blocks and a Swissstop rim cleaning block.


----------



## cougie uk (31 Dec 2021)

mpemburn said:


> The Lezyne side-loading water bottle cages came in today. Makes sense now that I consider but, although they’re “right side entry”, that’s only true on the down tube. The same cage on the seat tube opens to the left side. Not a big deal for me, but you should be warned.


Lezyne make both left and right entry cages. You'd need one of each if you want the same side entry on the bike.


----------



## Gunk (31 Dec 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> Sexy bike, a keeper or a flipper? Good luck with the internal cabling with no guide wires.
> 
> I’ve bought some Look Keo cleats, some lifeline cleat covers, the DHB block bib shorts (from the bargain thread), a 40cm Prime Orra Gravel handlebar, some wet weather brake blocks and a Swissstop rim cleaning block.



It’s a keeper for my son, first bike I’ve built up with internal cabling so could be a challenge!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Dec 2021)

Gunk said:


> It’s a keeper for my son, first bike I’ve built up with internal cabling so could be a challenge!


The cotton and vacuum cleaner trick works well, I find.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (31 Dec 2021)

Nice selection of bits

First actually got it on Boxing day as a Christmas gift but wore it for the first time today. It's a Galibier Roubaix Long Sleeve Jersey. Really impressed with it so far, kept me plenty warm enough today. My second item from them and they are a fab company.




Plus I got a haul from CRC, the Welgo WAM D10 will go on the Holdsworth. Plus some new brake blocks, bar ends and presta adapters.


----------



## Gunk (31 Dec 2021)

These arrived today for my Giant Trance MTB build, need to get my finger out and put it together now.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> ...
> Plus I got a haul from CRC, the Welgo WAM D10 will go on the Holdsworth. Plus some new brake blocks, bar ends and presta adapters.
> 
> View attachment 624240


My pedals also turned up this afternoon - thanks for pointing them out on the Bargain thread. Quickly removed the toe clips & straps and fitted them ready to try them out tomorrow on the flat side for a shopping trip and clipped in for a longer ride.


----------



## Twilkes (7 Jan 2022)

After the local scrotes donated my Cannondale Optimo to themselves for Christmas, I bought a Boardman SLR 8.8 for £720 and brought it up to par with the following:

Shimano M520 pedals, £36
Bluemels mudguards in silver, £25
Cannondale Stage Ergo saddle, the same that was on the previous bike, £20
Out Front Magic Shine mount, £6
Memory Map Bike 250 GPS mount, £6
VEL bottle cages in blue, £9
DEDA bar tape in blue, £7
With the bags and bottles I already had it makes quite a racy Audax bike, if such a thing exists. I usually prefer black mudguards to match the tyres but the silver ones go really well with the frame, and the blues make it look a little less dull; no chance of a blue saddle but maybe a blue seatpost in the future... 

The bike itself pretty much matches the Cannondale even though it retails for £300 less, very impressed with the build quality, and if it's heavier than the Cannondale it's not really detectable when lifting it up, let alone pedalling it up a hill. Even with the insurance excess I'm not out of pocket and about 99% as happy as I was before.

And if anyone knows where I can buy some 950ml bottles in blue then please let me know...


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jan 2022)

I manages to bag a low mileage SRAM Apex full crankset for £33 delivered on Ebay this afternoon. It's just cost me more than that for a new Praxis GXP compatable BB from Tredz, but thanks to a discount code they sent at the end of last year a set of spare SRAM jockey wheels added to the order only cost £5.

The plan is to swap out the FSA crankset & Mega-Exo BB on my Giant flatbar when the BB on that gets a bit rougher than it is now.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (13 Jan 2022)

Got a set of super b master link pliers, freewheel removal tool and a crank puller.

Also picked up a tub of bearing for bottom bracket service. 

And most excitingly


----------



## Sixmile (14 Jan 2022)

After a close pass with abuse hurled last night, I went and bought another rear camera. My trusty Fly 6 packed in last year and I've been keeping an eye out for another with no luck. I don't expect the ETC to be as good as the cicliq but something better than nothing.







https://www.leisureoutlet.com/light...OjOaKB6pB26nlc6vSzErwhAJ9Iw48yIBoCj_oQAvD_BwE


----------



## Sixmile (14 Jan 2022)

These also arrived this week..



Alpkit Confucius Bars for my Whyte hybrid. Bars are a little wide but will be trimmed and wrapped up really comfy


----------



## harlechjoe (14 Jan 2022)

A new set of winter tyres


----------



## bikingdad90 (14 Jan 2022)

This, I’ll have fun building it later. Surprisingly it wasn’t built up as it was C2W order.


----------



## HLaB (14 Jan 2022)

New pedals after I wore the old set out yet again, that's the 3rd or 4th time at least. I've wore at least a aluminium pair of spuds touring pedals, an of 105 SPD-SLs, a resin pair of 105s, an Ultegra of spd-sl too. I got another pair of Ultegra as their foot plate has lasted best (it was the nose and heal that wore out) and on Wiggle they were only £10 dearer than the 105s in other places.


----------



## bikingdad90 (14 Jan 2022)

The hours are ticking down, just a few hours to go now….
First job… beer.
It’s malty and defo Mediterranean in taste, also happens to be served by my Turkish barber.


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Jan 2022)

Dipped my toes into clipless for the first time ever so have bought a set of Shimano pedals (PD-M520 I think) & a pair of Cruddy Fox MTB100s


----------



## DRM (15 Jan 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> The hours are ticking down, just a few hours to go now….
> First job… beer.
> It’s malty and defo Mediterranean in taste, also happens to be served by my Turkish barber.


Nice beer, I’ve had some of that in Northern Cyprus (Nicosia) on a red hot August day, most welcome


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Jan 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> View attachment 626403
> 
> 
> This, I’ll have fun building it later. Surprisingly it wasn’t built up as it was C2W order.


 @bikingdad90 I am extremely concerned your not having your bike built by a highly trained Halfords cycle Technician.


----------



## bikingdad90 (15 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> @bikingdad90 I am extremely concerned your not having your bike built by a highly trained Halfords cycle Technician.



It was supposed to be PDI checked but the last bike I got from them a few years ago was built up like a dogs dinner anyway by the same team and needed to be redone anyway, in a way I’m glad I’ve done it myself as I was able to check grease was in the correct places and the cables were running nicely with lube etc. Claris front mechs are just a bugger to adjust and get no rubbing on the inside and outside of the cages.


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (17 Jan 2022)

A pair of TRP RG957 deep drop brakes for my SPA Audax. The Tektros I'm currently using have definitely seen better days, even with swisstop blue pads. I'm hoping the TRPs live up to the hype https://road.cc/content/review/115645-trp-rg957-deep-drop-brakes
£105 shipped from Taiwan as they seem to be out of stock everywhere in the UK. I'm just not ready for a disk braked road bike yet!


----------



## avsd (17 Jan 2022)

A new Wera toolkit. An indulgence but I like it. Fits into back pocket nicely.


----------



## Bollo (18 Jan 2022)

I’ve just ordered a Canyon-specific Lupine Nano light direct from Germany to replace my ancient Lupine Betty. It’s served me well for (I’m estimating) over 13 years but the battery has finally died. I think Lupine will still do a replacement battery but the light fit on the Canyon bars is a bit tricky.

This will be the first thing I’ve ordered from the EU where the VAT and import duties haven’t been charged at source. I’ve done my research with regards to costs but I’m sure UPS will find some way to extract a hilarious amount of extra charges. If only there were some way to reduce or eliminate all this red tape… 🤔


----------



## Bollo (20 Jan 2022)

And UPS have found a way for hilarious charge extraction. £85 of ‘Government charges’ on a £215ish package (plus £11.35 brokerage). This should have zero duty, so somehow the VAT rate has mysteriously increased to around 40%. It could be incorrect paperwork or it could be UPS incompetence but I suspect the final answer will be 🤷‍♂️ pay up. 🇬🇧🦶🔫


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jan 2022)

Bollo said:


> And UPS have found a way for hilarious charge extraction. £85 of ‘Government charges’ on a £215ish package (plus £11.35 brokerage). This should have zero duty, so somehow the VAT rate has mysteriously increased to around 40%. It could be incorrect paperwork or it could be UPS incompetence but I suspect the final answer will be 🤷‍♂️ pay up. 🇬🇧🦶🔫


Youy've been done by UPS

If the light is manufactured in China as I suspect, it would be subject to Customs duty at 2% which is £4.30 on a £215 light. Then there's VAT on the £215 purchase price (assuming this includes delivery) and the £4.30 duty = £43.86 giving a total Customs charge of £48.16 with UPS's £11.35 on top bringing it up to £59.51, so where the other £25 has come from goodness knows. I hope they've provided you with a breakdown of the charges.


----------



## Bollo (21 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Youy've been done by UPS
> 
> If the light is manufactured in China as I suspect, it would be subject to Customs duty at 2% which is £4.30 on a £215 light. Then there's VAT on the £215 purchase price (assuming this includes delivery) and the £4.30 duty = £43.86 giving a total Customs charge of £48.16 with UPS's £11.35 on top bringing it up to £59.51, so where the other £25 has come from goodness knows. I hope they've provided you with a breakdown of the charges.


I don't want to derail the thread so will thread this out if it gets much longer. I did something around the same calculation before I even clicked 'Buy', except the light is a *cough* basic Lupine which they do make in Germany, so it should be zero rated for duty. There was no breakdown or method of calculation for the 'Government Charges' line item.

I phoned UPS first thing this morning and got through to their call centre - based on Apollo 11 if the line quality was anything to go by. After lots of "pardon" and "can you repeat that" I've had to send them an email with all the details, including the original invoice. Chances are that might get opened some time this year, so it'll be a case of trying to get a refund at their leisure. Another possibility is that the export docs have been incorrectly completed by Lupine, so it'd be a matter of chasing them.

Like anything bought outside the UK, you can do your due diligence but in the end you're a hostage to fortune. I'm glad this is just an old man's indulgence and not something vital.

Edit: They opened the email! But just replied with a 101 explanation of VAT and duty and the formula for calculating the charges. I've just replied back using their formula with the worst case duty (which really shouldn't apply at all) and which shows a number about £35 less than they're trying to get off me. The saga continues.....


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Jan 2022)

avsd said:


> A new Wera toolkit. An indulgence but I like it. Fits into back pocket nicely.
> 
> View attachment 627044​


 That’s a rarity, an on the road multi tool that is also good for workshop use .
Quality tools are not cheap


----------



## Alembicbassman (22 Jan 2022)

A new 11-28T cassette for my weak and feeble legs.

Been running a 38/50 12-25 up to now.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jan 2022)

I had a Garmin Etrex 20x delivered yesterday - used, a bit scruffy, but cheap. Left it overnight updating the maps & the software on Garmin Express and have spent a bit of time today setting it up and playing with Basecamp.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Jan 2022)

Sixmile said:


> After a close pass with abuse hurled last night, I went and bought another rear camera. My trusty Fly 6 packed in last year and I've been keeping an eye out for another with no luck. I don't expect the ETC to be as good as the cicliq but something better than nothing.
> 
> View attachment 626380
> 
> ...


Let us know what you think of this please, in case my Aldi Maxtek ever packs up!


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Jan 2022)

Just bought myself a pair of 'Fully Loaded' Carbon MTB Shoes off PlanetX. I've been on the fence about picking up a pair for a really really long time but they were on sale for £60 so i grabbed a pair 2mins before midnight as the sale supposedly ended Sunday?? 

Its now 12.08 and the sale is still available online  At least my shimano XC-61's can be finally laid to rest. They've been in service at least 4 years.

Was considering picking up some of their lezyne knock offs too to replace the batteries in my original lezyne's but i didnt really need those lights yet.... Other things i was considering was one of their carniac helmets but they dont seem to have much stock.


----------



## Sixmile (24 Jan 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> Let us know what you think of this please, in case my Aldi Maxtek ever packs up!



Early impressions... it's a bit rougher round the edges than the Fly6 ie. buttons are clunkier, the strap doesn't feel as good, mounting is a little more faff, the recording light isn't as visible but on the plus side, it doesn't weigh any more than the fly and the quality of the footage seems to be just as good. How long it'll last though, that's anyone's guess.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Jan 2022)

Sixmile said:


> Early impressions... it's a bit rougher round the edges than the Fly6 ie. buttons are clunkier, the strap doesn't feel as good, mounting is a little more faff, the recording light isn't as visible but on the plus side, it doesn't weigh any more than the fly and the quality of the footage seems to be just as good. How long it'll last though, that's anyone's guess.


Thanks 👍


----------



## DiggyGun (25 Jan 2022)

avsd said:


> A new Wera toolkit. An indulgence but I like it. Fits into back pocket nicely.
> 
> View attachment 627044​


Very nice. Where did you get it from?


----------



## avsd (25 Jan 2022)

DiggyGun said:


> Very nice. Where did you get it from?


Amazon website. I think this is the right link Wera Bicycle Set 6


----------



## DCLane (25 Jan 2022)

A couple of pairs of second-hand wheels; a pair of Fulcrum 6.5 CEX's and a pair of single speed wheels, both with tyres.

Also some basic lights, which were £12.50 for a decent front and rear USB light.

A Kenda 27 x 1 1/4" tyre for my Harry Quinn.

A little round light for my Kingpin.

A rear mech hanger for my son's Ridley Noah Fast.

A couple of track lock-rings as spares.

And that was supposed to be it for a while. Until Sunday evening, which I bought two bikes from a thread on here; a Boardman CX plus a Forme Thorpe.


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Jan 2022)

Some new winter gloves arrived today. Annoyingly they feel too tight and will have to be exchanged


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jan 2022)

Didn’t buy today but arrived today. My left bar end shifter has been slipping unable to hold the derailleur on the big ring unless I keep tightening the bolt. Turns out a bit of plastic has snapped in the Dura Ace shifter. I’ve bought these diacompe pure friction and fully metal micro ratchet shifters. They also can change the friction level tool free. Their movement seems a thing of beauty. Hope to fit to bike later this week when I get time. No need to replace cable, just need to take ferrule off the end so can pull through, fit new shifter, then feed back through, and our new ferrule on. That’ll be about a 15 min job.


----------



## Alembicbassman (26 Jan 2022)

Got rid of my road pedals and bought a set of spd adapters for my road shoes. I've been using the mountain bike spd cleats since 1998 and have them on my other bikes so thought I'd try them on the roadie.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (27 Jan 2022)

New tyres for the Gazelle arrived, but they sent the wrong tyre, right size. Plus a couple of spokes and a few other bits. 

Also some sora straight bar brakes which may get tested on the Wayfarer.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Jan 2022)

Ordered some brake pads and a hydraulic brake bleed kit. Hopefully, they'll arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## DCLane (27 Jan 2022)

Another 27 1 1/4" tyre for the Harry Quinn.

And another Novatec carbon rear wheel for son no. 2. He did some cobble practice last night before a cobble training camp this weekend in preparation for his first UCI race in Belgium in March. Which, oddly enough, has lots of pave since it's one of the classics. Not all the bike came back home  *

* A decision has been made by me. He's doing the camp on Superstar Components aluminium wheels


----------



## DCLane (29 Jan 2022)

Work at the LBS on the NeilPryde TT bike they've finished for me as the cables were a pain to try and do; different bottom bracket (that fits!), chain and inner/outer cables.

A bottle cage for said TT bike.
A couple of track lockrings.
And some carbon tubular tyre glue as we've a couple of tyres that need glueing and I used the last of ours yesterday.


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Feb 2022)

A 1" headset press and a crown race setter...

...what was i thinking? I can't even put on bar tape properly


----------



## Sixmile (4 Feb 2022)

Used Fly 6 and Fly 12 off Gumtree. Wish he'd listed these before i gambled on an ETC camera a few weeks back!


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2022)

Having had a new Durano blow out within 1/4 of a mile and several other tyres worn out I bought 4 x Vittoria Rubino's (ChainReaction had them at £25 a pair) plus a couple of pairs of cyclocross brake pads.


----------



## nlmkiii (15 Feb 2022)

Today for the bike I bought....

A new Emonda frame, new full Etap groupset with powermeter (including brakes, new cassette, the works). New seatpost. New saddle. New wheels, new tyres, new pedals. 

Going to take a while to put it all onto the old bike, but it's going to feel like a brand new bike once I'm done


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (16 Feb 2022)

All for the mtb.
Some continental contact cruisers and new rotors and pads, Some Kona P2 forks and a pannier rack from a friend, Handlebar roll bag and a lightweight 1 man tent.
29er is gonna be an all purpose utility/commuter/bikepacking machine this year as it never sees mountains anymore .


----------



## Alex321 (16 Feb 2022)

Last night, two new sets of disc brake pads, from Decathlon.

Very confusing, because in the description ( https://www.decathlon.co.uk/p/shimano-compatible-road-bike-disc-brake-pads/_/R-p-310553?mc=8562855 ) it says:

"Designed for replacing your disc brake pads. Shimano compatible: K02S/K03S/K04S/L02A/L03A/L04A

ORGANIC disc brake pads Compatible with Shimano callipers: Dura Ace R9170, Ultegra R8070, GRX, Metrea U5000, RS305, RS405, RS505, RS805"

Doesn't mention BR-R7070, which mine (105) are, but I know that the BR-R7070 use any of K04S Metal L04C Metal K02S Resin K03S Resin L02A Resin L03A Resin so these should be correct.

But then on the box, it says compatibility - Shimano Sora, with no mention of the rest!. You can actually see that in one of the images. I just hope the description is correct - I'll be trying to fit them tonight.


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 Feb 2022)

@Alex321 as long as the pad shape matches then it should be fine. The material used on the pads is usually interchangeable depending on the conditions you are riding in without the need to change the disc rotor.


----------



## Alex321 (16 Feb 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> @Alex321 as long as the pad shape matches then it should be fine. The material used on the pads is usually interchangeable depending on the conditions you are riding in without the need to change the disc rotor.


Yes, I know the materials are interchangeable, I'm just concerned the shape may be wrong - though reviews of the product are talking about using it to replace Ultegra pads, and those are definitely the same as the 105s.


----------



## DCLane (16 Feb 2022)

Having found a couple of worn cross tyres I replaced them today with two new ones on order.


----------



## Alex321 (16 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Yes, I know the materials are interchangeable, I'm just concerned the shape may be wrong - though reviews of the product are talking about using it to replace Ultegra pads, and those are definitely the same as the 105s.


Update.
1. They fitted, they are the right ones.

2. I should have replaced these much earlier. (Rear on the left, fronts on the right)


----------



## T4tomo (25 Feb 2022)

A pair of these on @DCLane recommendation
Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Big John (25 Feb 2022)

A set of 9 x torx keys and a 3/8th socket wrench from The Range. The wrench was to replace an old one I've only had for about 40 years and it's given up the ghost! Can you believe it? Torx keys were £1.99 and the wrench was £3.99. I'm sure the quality is p*ss poor but I only use the torx keys every once in a blue moon but the wrench appears to be exactly the same as the one it's replacing. I somehow doubt though that this one will last 40 years and unless I live to 106 I won't find out.


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Feb 2022)

Pegler PB300 Lever Ball Valve Blue 15mm. Cost: £9

You can get cheaper brands, but Pegler make decent quality stuff, it's not worth saving money on an essential item that needs to work for 20-30 years without fault.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Feb 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Pegler PB300 Lever Ball Valve Blue 15mm. Cost: £9
> 
> You can get cheaper brands, but Pegler make decent quality stuff, it's not worth saving money on an essential item that needs to work for 20-30 years without fault.





> What have you bought for the bike today ?​


 some sort of waterpowered bike?


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Feb 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> HellermannTyton Grommet.
> 
> View attachment 589738


Yes, just, another in my on going series of subterfuge, uselessfull items not bought for the bike...


----------



## Sixmile (1 Mar 2022)

New Alpina helmet on it's way this morning. My current Alpina lid is getting a little tatty and grubby but they make quality, lightweight helmets and the peak and integrated rear light are two real useful features.


----------



## HLaB (1 Mar 2022)

"What have you bought for the bike today ?" An inner tube 😮


----------



## Jenkins (1 Mar 2022)

A Praxis M24 bottom bracket for the spares cupboard.

One of the advantages of having six of the seven bikes I own running SRAM GXP set ups (the other is SRAM DUB) is that I only need to keep one BB in stock for the whole fleet.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Mar 2022)

Fulcrum R800 DB Wheelset
Panracer Gravelking (slick version) Black/Brown 32mm tyres x2
Single SRAM Centreline rotor (already have a matching one spare, hence a single)
Cassette for these second set of wheels - the purpose of which is for road use in the dry season. The stock wheels (R900) will be converted to run tubeless and I have 38mm Gravel tyres and a no tubes kit waiting for me to do this when I can be arsed.
1x with 42t chainring so I went for a 11-36 for these road wheels, it is fairly flat around here and after a lot of 'Sheldon Browning' I am pretty confident this 11-36 will give me what I need and minimise the jumps in the mid section (compared to the 11-42 that will remain on the gravel wheels).


----------



## nlmkiii (2 Mar 2022)

6 litre ultrasonic cleaner!!! 

gimme that beautifully clean drivetrain


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (2 Mar 2022)

I cant remember the last time I bought new bottles, never mind matching ones.
Cages to replace a broken one (obviously had to buy two to match ).
New Altura Jersey, thinner than I expected but it keeps me optimistic for warmer days.
Podsac handle bar bag, needed for a tour later in the year and a bit too good not to get for £8.99..
On the way some full length gloves and a hydration backpack for some light trail riding.


----------



## chriswoody (2 Mar 2022)

Whilst I technically didn't buy this today, it arrived on my doorstep today. A Hope RX4+, four pot brake caliper to replace my broken SRAM Rival caliper. I decided to upgrade to the Hope caliper because it was only a few Euros more than a Rival caliper and yet a much better caliper. Looking in the box, I'm super pleased with it, it looks a gorgeous piece of CNC machined art, just need to fit it now and check if it works as well as it looks.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Mar 2022)

A Halfords multitool and a slime-filled inner tube.

Had a puncture on the way home from work tonight, and my 30+ year old Madison multitool finally decided it wasn't going to grip the bits well enough to get my through-axle out, so I finished up walking the last couple of miles. This was a style of multitool that I don't think has been made for many years, where instead of fold out tools, it had a set of bits, much like you would have for an electric screwdriver, held in a central block with a (soft) plastic cover/handle to slot the bits into for use.


----------



## Andy_R (2 Mar 2022)

One of these..






Bike didn't want it, so I ate it instead.


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Mar 2022)

New brake pads and a light - They only had one double compound set in stock so i bought one double compound and one Triple compound







I'll also throw in my old 400XL as size comparison


----------



## Twilkes (8 Mar 2022)

Twilkes said:


> ...no chance of a blue saddle but maybe a blue seatpost in the future...



Ha, managed to find the same Cannondale saddle I'd been using but with a blue flash on the back, so now at least the blues look intentional and not a coincidence!


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 Mar 2022)

Will be interesting to feel how these compare to the out going DT RR440 set. Not going to be as peppy given the heavier weight but should roll faster? (I wonder if i'll be able to find someone to loan me some 50-60mm carbon wheels one day to see what the fuss is all about )






I'm really glad this saga is at an end though.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Mar 2022)

We happily run 7/8 speed gearing on our commuting/ touring bikes. The Acera M360 derailleur is currently £19.99 in Decathlon, and we got two - before it is likely rendered obsolete. 

I really like this derailleur. As posted elsewhere, it's highly regarded by Rivendell Bicycle Works/ Grant Petersen. 

Also picked up the (12-32) eight-speed cassette that Microshift makes for Decathlon at a very reasonable £12.99.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2022)

Tyres for the trike


----------



## GeekDadZoid (19 Mar 2022)

So rocked up at work yesterday and realised I had forgotten the key for the lock I keep at work. We have secure bike storage which I am the only person who ever seems to go in there, however it's shared with the students in the flats on the upper floors and despite none of them ever using it I couldn't relax leaving it unlocked.

So went for an early morning walk and only found Trek opening at 0900 so ended up buying an overpriced but Bronze approved lock, this will cover me on my insurance for all my bikes under £350, which is all but my brompton.


----------



## razabbs (22 Mar 2022)

Well I've wanted to upgrade the bike for the last few years but hasn't been a great time to do it so I'd sort of written it off. Anyway I've been browsing again for the last few days and _think _I'm set on an Orbea Avant. They're a bit heavy at 10.9kg but I don't trust myself with carbon but that integrated cabling looks amazing, plus _any_ drivetrain will be a huge improvement over my 8 year old Triban 5's Sora.

So, last night I went to try and buy any of the models in the matte silver or military green colour and they're just not available in this part of the country until the end of the season  It's so damn frustrating; I should've sorted it over (both of the last two) winters, but here we are, going into another season on the bike which cost me £160 second hand 5 years ago and has done a couple thousand miles now 

Make any suggestions known! I've been looking at Giants, Canyon, Decathlon brands and Orbea. I'll have another look at Ribble now but I know I don't really like them. Looking to send around £1500 max; disc brakes a benefit but mainly because of how much tidier the bikes look with them.

Edit: Oh! R872 disc for £1400, 9kg and Carbon fibre? That seems alright, doesn't it! But without that Orbea tidy cable set up at the front end! 

Another Edit: Ribble R872 Disc, estimated Dispatch, September 2022

Final edit: 3300 miles total on that bike, 1700 of it was through 2020...  SO, I think I'm gonna aim to do700 miles this year (not started yet)and buy a new bike over Winter ready for next summer.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2022)

Some Schwalbe pro one v-guard for tubes which no longer being current or trendy were half their original price. Also bought some wax based lubricant for bike to see if it keeps things cleaner.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (22 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Some Schwalbe pro one v-guard for tubes which no longer being current or trendy were half their original price. Also bought some wax based lubricant for bike to see if it keeps things cleaner.


Any links, I am after something puncture proof but fairly well rolling. 

I got 3 of the Halfords 28mm commuter tyres to test on the Holdsworth. More for fit rather than as a permanent tyre, but they will be ideal spares being foldable.


----------



## Teamfixed (22 Mar 2022)

A pair of Sora 3x9 shifters to "update" my Alf Webb from dt shifters😁😁😁


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Mar 2022)

Teamfixed said:


> A pair of Sora 3x9 shifters to "update" my Alf Webb from dt shifters😁😁😁



Well, this is awkward...


----------



## Teamfixed (22 Mar 2022)

My dt shifters were indexed Dura Ace tho 😉😉😉


----------



## Teamfixed (22 Mar 2022)

I also picked up a pair of "unused" blue 23mm conti GT3000's
For the Gillott re hash


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Mar 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Any links, I am after something puncture proof but fairly well rolling.
> 
> I got 3 of the Halfords 28mm commuter tyres to test on the Holdsworth. More for fit rather than as a permanent tyre, but they will be ideal spares being foldable.



https://www.merlincycles.com/schwalbe-pro-one-addix-v-guard-folding-road-tyre-700c-174255.html


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Mar 2022)

A friend uses this and swears it keeps his drivetrain clean and lasts somewhere between dry and wet lube durations. Got a big one for value at home and one to carry when away on longer rides / tours.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (24 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> https://www.merlincycles.com/schwalbe-pro-one-addix-v-guard-folding-road-tyre-700c-174255.html



Thanks. Hopefully the 30mm will fit just fine. Currently got 28mm on it think that's supposed to be the limit of the rims I'll have to check.


----------



## pawl (24 Mar 2022)

A tyre glider


----------



## Jenkins (24 Mar 2022)

Delivered today, more of the Jobsworth Dogstar lights, a bottle cage, some sunglasses and 15 CO2 cartridges from Planet X.


----------



## Sallar55 (24 Mar 2022)

Campag 13s chain, new packaging recycled cardboard😁


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Mar 2022)

Four KMC X8 chains with delivery - £25.56.
The seller still has some remaining: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115293140856


----------



## Teamfixed (30 Mar 2022)

A 38t 86bcd £14 for the Gillot rework 

....and some blue and yellow splash handlebar tape to match the yellow saddle and blue tyres.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Mar 2022)

Took advantage of some sales on planetX and bought myself two of their ON-ONE performance fit undershorts (with pad) and one of their Clubman Light Bib Shorts -- the clubman bib shorts were £15 on offer (now £17 with the March madness 15% discount code) and the quality seems very good. No rubber grippers in the legs for legwarmers though but for £15 im not complaining. The pad is very thick and supposedly the same pad as the ones they use in the normally more expensive Pro-Line 365x bibs.

The undershorts however leave a lot to be desired. The pad is thin and the material is even thinner without much support for my _'landing gear.'_
I dont think they will last as long with repeated uses and washes.

I wish we had the same weather now as we had last week. Too cold to go out with these on now 

Both bibs are £17 with the discount and are well worth the money.


----------



## Nibor (30 Mar 2022)

A pair of lightly used Vittoria RubinoPro 2.0 Graphene in 30c from ebay for £38.20 posted for the Croix der fer


----------



## GeekDadZoid (30 Mar 2022)

Got a set of the rubber lights from Aldi, quite impressed with their initial brightness. Will hopefully make for good all year lights to be supplemented as needed.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (30 Mar 2022)

Oh I also picked up some spray paint to spray the fork on my Holdsworth orange 😊


----------



## HLaB (31 Mar 2022)

I lost my aluminium Lezyne pump on a lunch time training ride last week. In hindsight I should have scoured the area for it and retrieved it as it was rather quite effective and when I looked like everything nearly the price has went up. Initially I thought I'm tubeless on my main road bike and barely used it anyway and my plastic BBB pump will probably be fine. After a week though I decided to partially cave in and got my self a Pro Bike Tool Aluminium pump. It was £10 cheaper than the Lezyne (but not too cheap) and the reviews were great. Having bought it now I'll probably never use it but my commuter which is pressed into action once a week has tubes and I p'tured 3 times before taking the extreme step of replacing the bike (I had a better one in storage and the bike cage at the new work is 100x more secure. I am actually tempted to rebuild my ti frame and use that).

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pro-Bike-Tool-Mini-Pump/dp/B019V1PW5G/ref=asc_df_B019V1PW92/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=310485825261&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17172666808504212839&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9046216&hvtargid=pla-468669036391&psc=1&th=1


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Mar 2022)

Cheapo single ring chainset from ebay, does the job and looks quite snazzy with the red ring on black cranks. The double had a useless (For me) 22t inner ring and the Microshift front shifter was a tea break special that was a pain in the ar$e and seemed to have a mind of it's own needing constant fiddling with.

I really need to replace the BB for one with a 5mm shorter spindle to get the correct chain line, but it runs without any noise in all the gears so no urgency if I even bother. It only has seven sprockets to contend with.


----------



## DCLane (31 Mar 2022)

Having won a Continental jersey/shorts set and requested Small Jersey, Medium shorts they sent Medium jersey and Small shorts. But did include a pair of the new GP5000 S TR tubeless tyres and a giant bottle of sealant so all is forgiven.

So today I bought a Small jersey for £13 and I'll be selling the Medium jersey.

Oh, and a second-hand Fulcrum 5 LG cross wheel as a spare just in case either of the two rears we use breaks.

Also a bike box from a club-mate for £100 as son no. 2 needs one for a couple of international races later this year. They're chunky things.

And I won an eBay auction for a wheel-building DVD. £1.03 posted so I can have a go ...


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Apr 2022)

Chain guide for a bit of extra security now I'm on a single ring.

Confession time now, I needed to remove the redundant Microshift front mech and couldn't be bothered to break the chain - so I put a hacksaw blade through the cage and bent it to be able to remove it. I'd already used the same method to remove the front shifter without disturbing the brake lever. 

Now I hear howls of horror from the forum membership on this wanton vandalism of cycling kit - but how many of you have ever used a Microshift front mech and trigger shifter? I've done the planet a favour by destroying the useless feckin' things. If they can make a rear mech that works perfectly, what's so hard about a front one?


----------



## Bollo (1 Apr 2022)

Proper hex keys! Why didn’t I do this about 40 years ago?!


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 Apr 2022)

Bollo said:


> Proper hex keys! Why didn’t I do this about 40 years ago?!
> 
> View attachment 638158


Where did you get these from? I’m after a set to be able to adjust my disc brake at the calliper as the clearance is tight.


----------



## DiggyGun (2 Apr 2022)

We were shopping in Aldi yesterday and noticed that they had a load of cycling gear at reasonable prices. 

Mrs DG and myself ended up getting some short sleeve cycling jerseys. They were only £9.99 each and appear to be quite good and fig well. 







Look forward to trying them when the warmer weather is here.


----------



## freiston (2 Apr 2022)

I like to keep a relatively large toolkit in a saddlebag on my bike (as much in case I come across someone in need as for myself) but some tools in it are the only ones I have (I'm specifically thinking cable cutters and cone spanners). I get fed up of having to unload my bag every time I want to use a tool in it.

So today I saw some cheap cone spanners on the Wiggle website and so I bought a couple, 13mm and 15mm, only £2.99 each. I fell for the "free delivery on orders over £20" deal and so added a pedal spanner also for £2.99, a Schwalbe inner tube (£2.99) and a pair of Kool Stop Dura Road dual compound brake pads (£9.99)


----------



## Bollo (2 Apr 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> Where did you get these from? I’m after a set to be able to adjust my disc brake at the calliper as the clearance is tight.


The final straw for me was trying to adjust the reach on my brake levers, which was almost impossible with a crappy allen key. The length, fit and ball ends on larger sizes make life sooooooo much easier.

Bought from here…

https://www.primetools.co.uk/produc...e-ball-ended-t-handle-hexagon-key-set-2-10mm/

with about 2 days between ordering and receipt. Delivery was free.

They’re not cheap, but unless you’re prone to losing stuff you’re unlikely to be buying them again. I did see the same set a bit cheaper on Amazon, but I don’t do Amazon.


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2022)

GT85, Muck Off Protect and Shine (good for suspension rubbers) and wine for me. Oh and Berry flavoured car screen wash - smells lovely.

You can't half get some random shoot at Aldi/Lidl.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Apr 2022)

Just bought a Tyre Glider. 
What a great bit of kit. 
I've two tyres hung up, brand new, because they are PITA to fit, and I don't want to be caught out with a puncture. 
Tyre Glider just slid them on. 
Might buy another.


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Apr 2022)

I bought some Bottles from PX as my old SiS bottles are a bit leaky at the nozzle.






They arrived today.

The selcof bottles are made of cheap plastic with little flex which most likely wont last very long if you have a habit of dropping things or the grip of the incredible hulk but they were only 20p each. (I thought, why not!)

I would have thrown the selcof bottles up on the bargain thread but i totally forgot. They are now back at £2.49 (each)

The Zefal's are of much higher quality. I just hope that none of them leak.

I also picked up an Endura Hummvee Gilet last night for £34 as ive lost so much weight that the old one is very flappy and material is bunching up and bulging in the wrong places . The outgoing one may be placed for sale soon enough if you need one in XXL  (its a really good gilet )



Why so many bottles i hear you ask? -- Summer is coming and i drink like a horse. All outgoing SIS bottles were 1L bottles.


----------



## bikingdad90 (5 Apr 2022)

The best bottles I have ever used are from Evan Cycles, they are FWE branded with a twist out nozzle as opposed to pull up. It’s dishwasher safe, thick robust plastic that resists scratching but flexible to squeeze.


----------



## kellis (5 Apr 2022)

2 pairs of cycle sun glasses from Aldi my last ones lasted 3 years so worth the money


----------



## freiston (5 Apr 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> The best bottles I have ever used are from Evan Cycles, they are FWE branded with a twist out nozzle as opposed to pull up. It’s dishwasher safe, thick robust plastic that resists scratching but flexible to squeeze.


After having small dribble/splash leaks from just about every bottle I had tried (especially on bumpy roads), and after having unpleasant muck on the nozzles, I "converted" to Ion8 leak-proof bottles. They are super tough rigid bottles that have an air hole so that you can pour from them easily (you can't squeeze them) but there is a nozzle so you can drink from them without spilling. They have a lockable lid and you can buy spare lids and seals for them (but I've never had to). They don't have the shoulder/recess that typical bidons have - so they won't work with all cages - I changed to Zefal Pulse Full Aluminium Bottle Cages. They're not cheap but they're good and will last. Before I changed my cages, I had one shake out of the cage and hit the ground (a bumpy single-track lane) at about 25mph; not only did the bottle survive, it didn't spill a drop.


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Apr 2022)

The Emperors new clothes gilet.






Size L to better fit with my current body proportions. Last one became way too loose and sat too long on my body which caused bunching up and unwanted flapping when breaking the speed limit.

Its an MTB gilet so naturally its more of a relaxed and baggy fit. Followed suggestions in reviews to go down a size for a more form fitting fit and its perfect.


----------



## pjd57 (6 Apr 2022)

New shoes for me.
Giro Rumble. Last pair had to go in the bin after a couple of years of constant use


----------



## freiston (6 Apr 2022)

pjd57 said:


> New shoes for me.
> Giro Rumble. Last pair had to go in the bin after a couple of years of constant use


I've fancied a pair of those for years now but due to my current cycling shoes lasting ages and looking like they'll last for ages more, I can't justify getting a pair. I missed out on them being for sale a few years back (Evans, I think) at a ridiculously cheap price and have been kicking myself ever since. When I had the spare dosh for cycling footwear, I bought a beefy pair of Lake winter boots as I could justify that as being different enough from my shoes.


----------



## HLaB (7 Apr 2022)

Not bought today but delivered today were a couple of pairs of aero socks. I've worn compression socks in the past but I thought I'd dedicate them more to recovery than TT race use. I ordered a red and a blue pair as I wasn't sure what would go best with my Skinsuit. So tredz delivered two blue pairs, the perils of buying online 🙄


----------



## buzz22 (8 Apr 2022)

A set of these Tektro long reach brakes to suit my recent build.
Dual pivot and quick release, they'll replace the original single pivot Lee Chi brakes and make stopping a safer operation.


----------



## DCBassman (8 Apr 2022)

Tektro R559s? Good brakes, put some on my old mixte.


----------



## buzz22 (8 Apr 2022)

Great to hear- I haven't got any experience with them but I figure they would have to be an improvement


----------



## bikingdad90 (8 Apr 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Tektro R559s? Good brakes, put some on my old mixte.


These come specced on Wiggins Rouen!


----------



## DCLane (8 Apr 2022)

A pair of Absolute Black chainrings - son no. 2 bent an outer one.

How a 17yo twig does that I don't have a clue


----------



## buzz22 (8 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> A pair of Absolute Black chainrings - son no. 2 bent an outer one.
> 
> How a 17yo twig does that I don't have a clue


Possibly leaning the bike against something resting it's weight on the chainring. 
Ask me how I know.....


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Apr 2022)

12/32 cassette (20 quid with a SRAM chain thrown in) to replace the 11/34 on my seven speed clunker. The gaps on the latter are far too big even for someone riding purely as a leisure cyclist these days.


----------



## razabbs (13 Apr 2022)

A new bike! Planet X Pro Carbon with SRAM Rival 22 and Fulcrum 800 wheels.

A huge step up (as you would both hope and expect) from my 2013(?) Triban 5 with Sora.

Been out twice since I built it on Monday morning and it is an incredible step up. It’s quiet, it’s smooth, it’s quick and it’s stunning to boot.

0% finance over 4 years is a nice extra, too! £30 a month? Yes please!

@Sittingduck Here she is


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Apr 2022)

razabbs said:


> A new bike! Planet X Pro Carbon with SRAM Rival 22 and Fulcrum 800 wheels.
> 
> A huge step up (as you would both hope and expect) from my 2013(?) Triban 5 with Sora.
> 
> ...


Nice - very nice!


----------



## Tommohawk (13 Apr 2022)

That’s a great looking bike. I can see myself getting one at some point.


----------



## razabbs (13 Apr 2022)

I did your post in the other sub-forum earlier. I've done 2 rides so far as I say and it is wonderful, but I've not got a huge amount to compare it to really! What I can say is I ordered around 29 March and it was delivered by April 4th I think.


----------



## buzz22 (14 Apr 2022)

My new Tektro R559's arrived the other day and are now on my bike- massive improvement on the originals.
I love the locking feature on the quick release too. Very happy.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Apr 2022)

buzz22 said:


> View attachment 639902
> View attachment 639903
> View attachment 639904
> 
> ...


Excellent, they're good brakes! My only lapse was to have blingy silver ones...


----------



## buzz22 (14 Apr 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Excellent, they're good brakes! My only lapse was to have blingy silver ones...


I didn't mind the silver but thought I'd try something different. The black does look pretty good I think


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (14 Apr 2022)

New toy to update my failing edge 130. It's huge!


----------



## DCBassman (14 Apr 2022)

buzz22 said:


> I didn't mind the silver but thought I'd try something different. The black does look pretty good I think


It does!


----------



## freiston (14 Apr 2022)

buzz22 said:


> View attachment 639902
> View attachment 639903
> View attachment 639904
> 
> ...


That looks like a threaded headset but the stem looks like no other quill stem I have ever seen, is it "special"?


----------



## buzz22 (14 Apr 2022)

The headset and bars are integrated- the bars are "bullmoose" bars.
The style was designed by Tom Ritchey back in the late 70's for use on mountain bikes, they're a lot stronger than a traditional quill stem.


----------



## freiston (14 Apr 2022)

buzz22 said:


> The headset and bars are integrated- the bars are "bullmoose" bars.
> The style was designed by Tom Ritchey back in the late 70's for use on mountain bikes, they're a lot stronger than a traditional quill stem.


Nice thumbshifters too


----------



## GeekDadZoid (14 Apr 2022)

The Vodafone Curve I mentioned in the bargain app turned up this morning. Quickly fitted onto my dirty bike and I quite like it so far. I forgot I had set it onto alarm after I washed the bike and when moving it back to the shed it set off and called my phone. Pretty horrible and loud.


----------



## buzz22 (14 Apr 2022)

Thanks- they're Suntour power thumb shifters, they came with the bars. I took them off an old mountain bike I bought just for those components. They're great to use.


----------



## C R (14 Apr 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Pretty horrible and loud


Happy with the purchase then


----------



## GeekDadZoid (14 Apr 2022)

C R said:


> Happy with the purchase then


Ha ha, that's exactly what I would want for an alarm noise ☺️


----------



## Zipp2001 (19 Apr 2022)

I've been on tri-spokes since they first came out and have had many bikes set-up with them over the years. I still have my Zipp2001 carbon belt drive single speed running with a pair. After finishing my latest build something was missing, so the search for a set of 650C clincher tri-spokes was on. HED doesn't make the 650C version any longer and finding a set of clinchers isn't always easy. I found plenty of tubulars but not interested in tubulars any longer. I've kept my eyes on several cycling selling sites and found this pair that is in very good condition last week and bought them right away. Now it's time to finish my 1 x 10 build with this last addition





.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Apr 2022)

Shoes from PlanetX that are too small for me to be used as spare parts (treads and boa dials)

Also picked up a Carniac Podium SL helmet to replace a 2016 Kask Mojito - Will be interesting to see how good the fitment is.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (21 Apr 2022)

These arrived today going to give them a whirl on the current project bike when I have it up and running.


----------



## DCLane (21 Apr 2022)

Two pairs of SwissStop brakes for £25 on eBay that were wrongly spelt as 'SwisStop'.


----------



## Bollo (21 Apr 2022)

A Hammerhead Karoo 2 to replace an Edge 530 with a daffyed screen. I’d always had Garmins but decided to make a switch as I’d struggled to read the 530‘s more detailed pages, especially for nav, and didn’t fancy splashing a monkey+ for a 1030. Although the 1030 probably has the edge (see what I did there) on raw features, I’m finding the screen on the Karoo much more legible.


----------



## 8mph (26 Apr 2022)

I sold a 26" wheelset yesterday but not in time to buy a cheap set of Mavic / Deore wheels I'd spotted on eBay. Did the responsible thing and spent twice the money on a new set of Spa Cycles Exal LX 17 / Deore wheels, 8 speed chain and spare link


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Apr 2022)

Delta Bike Hitch Pro - for through axles. Expensive for what it is (but US import), but beautifully machined. Already use a QR version, this for the new bike.


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Apr 2022)

Gold Handlebar Knobs, to go with my gold pump, gold jockey wheels, gold skewers and last, but not least, the gold 42T rear sprocket.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Apr 2022)

20 inner tubes have turned up.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (28 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> 20 inner tubes have turned up.



I hate when they do that unannounced

Just bought some podsac fork bags for adventuring this year. Bit too good a price not to get


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Apr 2022)

A pair of Blackburn panniers, for that around the world trip I'm never going to do.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Apr 2022)

speedfreak said:


> I hate when they do that unannounced
> 
> Just bought some podsac fork bags for adventuring this year. Bit too good a price not to get



They kind of did. I’ve got so used to the latest tracking it’s quite strange when stuff turns up and I haven’t had 20 emails and texts informing me of their every movement


----------



## 8mph (28 Apr 2022)

speedfreak said:


> Just bought some podsac fork bags for adventuring this year. Bit too good a price not to get


4 litre or 5.5?


----------



## Sixmile (28 Apr 2022)

Another tandem to keep the first tandem company.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (28 Apr 2022)

8mph said:


> 4 litre or 5.5?



4 litre to encourage taking less.
£30 for 2 which seems pretty reasonable. Planet X shipping is on the dear side though.


----------



## Peter Salt (28 Apr 2022)

Some of my local routes are like Paris-Roubaix so treated myself to some premium bar tape, grippier and more comfortable. Should be cheaper in the long run, I hope.


----------



## DCLane (28 Apr 2022)

Splashed out and got four replacement brake adjusters.

I also need to get two for a pair of Dura-Ace 9000 calipers but they're a but pricier. Just _how_ can someone brake both brake adjusters in a crash (son no. 2 last year, not me, when they were ripped out as branches in the bush he went through caught cable outers) yet nothing else gets broken?


----------



## GeekDadZoid (28 Apr 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Some of my local routes are like Paris-Roubaix so treated myself to some premium bar tape, grippier and more comfortable. Should be cheaper in the long run, I hope.
> 
> View attachment 642212



I've gone for some of the brooks rubber stuff for the same reason. Not fitted it yet mind.


----------



## 8mph (28 Apr 2022)

700c x 42mm Continental Contact Travel tyres and wheel bearings for the Gary Fisher


----------



## cyberknight (29 Apr 2022)

80 mm stem x2 , i am still getting issues with my left trapezius/ rotator cuff on the injured arm and i am hoping a slightly shorter stem will help


----------



## Willd (29 Apr 2022)

KMC 9 speed chain. I've managed just over 5,000 miles on the bike, so it's probably due it's third chain by now


----------



## Sixmile (29 Apr 2022)

Clarks long foam grips for my new Confucios handlebar and also to redo the grips on the stoker bars on the tandem, scuffed to nothing by constant rubbing off the shed door


----------



## 8mph (29 Apr 2022)

Weldtite hollow front axle. Had more play in my hub after a service so I bought bearings yesterday, today I noticed a fault on one of the cones, lesson learnt.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Apr 2022)

Five pairs of running socks which I prefer due to the superior cushioning


----------



## Jenkins (2 May 2022)

Picked up a little used Sram Apex 11 rear derailleur on Ebay last night.


----------



## DCBassman (2 May 2022)

New 559-19 front wheel for the Trek Navigator from bankruptbikeparts ebay shop.


----------



## Sixmile (3 May 2022)

Zarges aluminium trunk.

I'd been looking one of these last year for my Carry Freedom trailer but couldn't get anything local and used ones were still too pricey. I wasn't even looking last week and this appeared locally on Gumtree for £50 (£600+ new) so got my bro in law to lift it.


----------



## 8mph (3 May 2022)

Just bought these 3 x 8 Sora shifters for £26.95 on eBay ready to put on my new build once the wheels arrive. 






I'm really pleased that I can make the conversion from flat bars at such little cost and before going down a rabbit hole tying to bodge bar ends and mtb shifters together. The bars and tape are an added bonus and should look good with the green cables and pedals I've fitted.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (3 May 2022)

The trainer's I've been riding in have got towards the end of thier appropriate for work life span I decided to try something different from decathlon, futsal shoes.

Nice stiff sole and garden tests show a decent level of grip in the dry. Let's see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (4 May 2022)

First commute done and about 25 of the 30km done today where in the rain. Really pleased with the grip and they where more waterproof than my old trainers, but clearly not waterproof. 

Let's see how well they last, @ £15 I'm am not expecting years and years out of them, but my experience of decathlon footwear makes me hope for a couple. 


GeekDadZoid said:


> The trainer's I've been riding in have got towards the end of thier appropriate for work life span I decided to try something different from decathlon, futsal shoes.
> 
> Nice stiff sole and garden tests show a decent level of grip in the dry. Let's see how tomorrow goes.
> View attachment 643027
> ...


----------



## 8mph (4 May 2022)

Today I've bought a bike for the bike, found at the dump, cost £5.00

Usable parts are... 

Deore Rear Mech

Mavic A319 rear wheel 

8 speed cassette and chain

Ergonomic grips 

Shimano v brakes

Weinmann xr18 front wheel 

8 x 3 shifters (Deore?) 

Tortek rack

Specialized infinity tyres

Really pleased as I can now upgrade the 7 speed screw on freewheel and heavy Matrix 550 wheels on my new build and generally get the drive chain and transmission running in advance of the wheels (expected early June)


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (6 May 2022)

A set of Hiplocks. Much better than the old cumbersome combination lock. Weigh nothing. Steel core and can be linked together. Great for cafe stops.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (6 May 2022)

New flat pedals for the holdsworth, fitted them on the bike already to force me into repainting the fork before my Manchester to Blackpool ride.


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2022)

4 pairs of Kevlar disk brake pads for the bike that I keep at my sister's house in Devon. I do lots of steep descents round there and don't fancy having my brakes pack up mid-ride. (I have had that happen by neglecting timely brake pad replacement in the past!)

They haven't arrived yet, but they are in the post and I will be taking them down with me on my next visit, later this month.

I haven't used Kevlar pads before but they got a _*GOOD REVIEW*_.


----------



## 8mph (6 May 2022)

50 x Cable Ferrules

10 x 2mm DT Swiss spokes


----------



## Jenkins (6 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Picked up a little used Sram Apex 11 rear derailleur on Ebay last night.



This arrived today and looks like it's never been fitted or used - there's still threadlock on the fitting screw. A bargain for under £40 delivered


----------



## 8mph (8 May 2022)

Got another oex phoxx1 tent for Scotland, I tumble dried the last one at Edinburgh youth hostel and managed to cook the pvc floor. Great little tent for the money. People are paying more on ebay for second hand ones than they cost at go outdoors 😂


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 May 2022)

I didnt buy it today but last Friday. Got myself a park tool chain wear tool & a set of Master Link pliers. 

Trying to be a little more independent and pro-active when it comes to doing more of my own bike servicing - Gear indexing is still a very much no go area for me


----------



## GeekDadZoid (8 May 2022)

RoubaixCube said:


> I didnt buy it today but last Friday. Got myself a park tool chain wear tool & a set of Master Link pliers.
> 
> Trying to be a little more independent and pro-active when it comes to doing more of my own bike servicing - Gear indexing is still a very much no go area for me



Work stand and a decent book helped my understand indexing much more. The Park tools and Zinn books are very good, if your not running the latest gear then you can pickup an older edition very cheap.


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 May 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Work stand and a decent book helped my understand indexing much more. The Park tools and Zinn books are very good, if your not running the latest gear then you can pickup an older edition very cheap.



I got a stand but its used for bike cleaning and adjusting the little tumbler/drum on the gear cables (when the bike is in the stand) 

I'll see if i can grab one of the older books.


----------



## avsd (8 May 2022)

@RoubaixCube Park Tools do great videos on gear indexing e.g Indexing rear gears


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2022)

avsd said:


> @RoubaixCube Park Tools do great videos on gear indexing e.g Indexing rear gears



My go-to channel for assistance.


----------



## 8mph (8 May 2022)

I bought a spoke tension guage in preparation for replacing 8 spokes on a touring wheel.


----------



## Nibor (9 May 2022)

A timber bell and a tyre glider


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2022)

Two new tyres and I've completely wrecked my thumbs putting on the rear one. Front one can wait a few weeks


----------



## Oldhippy (9 May 2022)

Nibor said:


> A timber bell and a tyre glider



A timber bell doesn't sound useful at all! A tyre glider on the other hand I would love my tyres to glide to save krrb bumping and potholes. 😃


----------



## rivers (10 May 2022)

A Jtek shiftmate and a deore 5120 rear derailleur. I just need to find an 11 speed 11-42 cassette and I can begin swapping my gravel bike to a mullet drivetrain.


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2022)

rivers said:


> A Jtek shiftmate and a deore 5120 rear derailleur. I just need to find an 11 speed 11-42 cassette and I can begin swapping my gravel bike to a mullet drivetrain.



10 speed will be cheaper (and doesn't need a shift mate), but I guess you only have 11 speed shifters available.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> 10 speed will be cheaper (and doesn't need a shift mate), but I guess you only have 11 speed shifters available.



I had to look up Shiftmate. Why do you need one (only) for 11 speed?


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had to look up Shiftmate. Why do you need one (only) for 11 speed?



if mixing MTB and Road grp sets (to be able to use the wide range cassettes with drop bars without the super expensive GRX RD ) the pull ratios are different on 11 spd but same on "old" 10 speed. *4700 Tiagra is an oddity as is 11spd pull ratios but10 spd.


----------



## Sixmile (10 May 2022)

Second hand Brompton block and Fahrer front rack for one of our Circe Tandems. These racks are eye wateringly expensive new but I *think* I got an ok deal but I still won't even mention the figure to my wife! Now to find a decent bag to go to it


----------



## rivers (10 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> 10 speed will be cheaper (and doesn't need a shift mate), but I guess you only have 11 speed shifters available.



Yup- 11 speed 105 shifters and pairing with an 10/11 speed deore rear mech.


----------



## Twilkes (10 May 2022)

Two new 950ml bottles, kind of amazed how dirty the old ones got, even seemingly on the inside. Two new pairs of shorts, kind of amazed how dirty the old... no, kidding.

And a top tube bag. And 78 tubes of Love Hearts to fit in the top tube bag.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (12 May 2022)

Picked this up off eBay as a shiny alternative to the one on the current project. I can tear that one down and try and make it as shiny too.


----------



## FrothNinja (12 May 2022)

On Sunday the plastic clamp for the camera mount on my CX broke at over 30 mph. Luckily I caught it before it decked out, but I was bloody annoyed because it had only done 400+ miles - shows how rough the roads etc are around here.
Anyhoo, today I splashed out on a half price K Edge machined aluminium one with a lifetime warranty. The last thing means nothing of course - one could argue the lifetime of its predecessor was 400+ miles...


----------



## GeekDadZoid (12 May 2022)

OK I treated myself and ordered a SPA Touring Triple and a new cassette, compatible not Shimano. Lets see how they play, will get a chain ordered too. Hopefully this will solve the slipping issues and will actually alter my gearing quite a bit, I am running a 22t on the small ring on the current setup but going to a 28 for now, so from 18 to 23 gear inches which I think will be fine for its current mostly road based activities but I may look at a 26t in the future. I used to tow my youngest on his Weehoo with this so the low gear was useful, but those duties have now been transferred to my GT.

Conversely my high gear will go from 105 to 115 gear inches which I think will be fab for the Manchester to Blackpool ride.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2022)

I have the budget (40-something quid) Spa Cycles touring triple on one of my bikes. Does the job nicely.


----------



## 8mph (13 May 2022)

An Osprey backpack, it packs down very small and weighs about 100g


----------



## DCLane (13 May 2022)

Bits;

- A couple of repair parts for a pair of Dura-Ace 9000 brakes.
- A new trainer floor-mat for son no. 2
- Two Garmin 520 rear casings, with rubber buttons for son no. 2's pair of broken ones
- A Fulcrum R5-218 rear drive-side spoke for the wheel I damaged yesterday


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (13 May 2022)

New groupset and dub bb to breathe a bit of life back into my newly recommissioned mtb,
It'll be replacing a 3 x 9 drivetrain.
Never had sram components before never mind a 1x. Will see how it fairs on the lakes hills later this year.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 May 2022)

I treated myself to a 26" rear MTB wheel - out of a skip of course. The wheel was shagged but there was a useable Spesh 26"x 1.95" knobbly tyre fitted and the inner tube holds air. Not a bad result.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (15 May 2022)

Came quick, soooo pretty........

Won't be fitted for a while as I'm away next week, apparently packing for that and my nieces birthday is more important today or summat, whatever . Need to borrow some tools anyway.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 May 2022)

Got yet another freebie 26" MTB wheel, a rear one this time with QR and a smooth sounding 7 speed freewheel. Why are people chucking these 26ers? This one looks decent quality too, didn't come off a very low end catalogue store model.  Found it leaning against the fence outside some industrial premises. No other bike bits just the wheel. Cheapo Chinese knobbly with plenty of tread, tube flat and has a small puncture hole in it.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Got yet another freebie 26" MTB wheel, a rear one this time with QR and a smooth sounding 7 speed freewheel. Why are people chucking these 26ers? This one looks decent quality too, didn't come off a very low end catalogue store model.  Found it leaning against the fence outside some industrial premises. No other bike bits just the wheel. Cheapo Chinese knobbly with plenty of tread, tube flat and has a small puncture hole in it.



The vagaries of fashion, I suppose...

Mind, as a shortarse, a 26 inch wheel is as big as I want to go anyway, so stuff fashion. Because otherwise I'll need crampons and oxygen kit to get on the bike.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> The vagaries of fashion, I suppose...
> 
> Mind, as a shortarse, a 26 inch wheel is as big as I want to go anyway, so stuff fashion. Because otherwise I'll need crampons and oxygen kit to get on the bike.



I know the feeling. Mind you, I am occasionally finding my drop bar tourer a tad small, to my surprise.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I know the feeling. Mind you, I am occasionally finding my drop bar tourer a tad small, to my surprise.



Is that the lovely dark red bike you built up from scratch?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Is that the lovely dark red bike you built up from scratch?



Yes. Don't get me wrong, I'm very happy with it, but the saddle is a tad lower than on the Xtracycle so I'm working on a 28" version just to see what it feels like...


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes. Don't get me wrong, I'm very happy with it, but the saddle is a tad lower than on the Xtracycle so I'm working on a 28" version just to see what it feels like...



Well, if you never try, you never know, I guess. Have you tried longer cranks?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Well, if you never try, you never know, I guess. Have you tried longer cranks?



To be honest, no. We're a bit short on bikes in the InGermany household, so whatever happens the original will be used. Elder Son (20) will try and claim it under builders rights, but faces a challenge from Youngest Daughter (6 but highly ambitious).

If the bigger version is too big for me, then Elder Son will try for that instead on the basis he's taller than I am...


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> To be honest, no. We're a bit short on bikes in the InGermany household, so whatever happens the original will be used. Elder Son (20) will try and claim it under builders rights, but faces a challenge from Youngest Daughter (6 but highly ambitious).
> 
> If the bigger version is too big for me, then Elder Son will try for that instead on the basis he's taller than I am...



Sounds like a plan 

I like the sound of your lass  Shame you're so far away, otherwise I'd let you have a frame for a 24" wheel bike plus assorted bits that might do for her. I am being told that I have too many bicycles.


----------



## CXRAndy (16 May 2022)

Two new DTSwiss MTB rims, adaptor caps for my Hope hubs I bought 8-9years ago. I never got around to having some wheels built, but since my current problem has necessitated wheel replacement, I dug these Pro2 hubs out of storage


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like a plan
> 
> I like the sound of your lass  Shame you're so far away, otherwise I'd let you have a frame for a 24" wheel bike plus assorted bits that might do for her. I am being told that I have too many bicycles.



She's fantastic, to be fair it helps that she's got three loving big brothers all a decade older than her.

I have an eye out for a small frame at work. There should be another few dozen turning up next week or so...


----------



## GeekDadZoid (16 May 2022)

Well over the last few days I had my new chain set and cassette arrive from spa. And tonight......

I picked up this absolute shed.


----------



## PaulB (17 May 2022)

I bought an actual bike. Well, I've got it on order so haven't actually seen it yet but here it is. 






And hasn't the price of everything rocketed upwards!


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 May 2022)

Thru Axle, Switch Lever, additional 6mm allen key for front wheel of new bike. Wasn't life easier with Q/Rs?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2022)

youngoldbloke said:


> Thru Axle, Switch Lever, additional 6mm allen key for front wheel of new bike. Wasn't life easier with Q/Rs?



Yebbut, Progress, man; _Progress_...


----------



## Oldhippy (17 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yebbut, Progress, man; _Progress_...



I thought the old fashion axle with a bolt at either end was perfectly fine myself.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I thought the old fashion axle with a bolt at either end was perfectly fine myself.



There's always one, isn't there?


----------



## Paulus (17 May 2022)

A set of Clarks brake blocks for my old Falcon Black Diamond. 
With centre pull brake calipers, the stopping has never been that great.


----------



## vickster (17 May 2022)

A half price tin of Muc off chain degreaser…oh the glamour


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 May 2022)

I found a pair of new Ergon GP2 grips in my spares draw so I bought a new bike to fit them on 😁


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 May 2022)

youngoldbloke said:


> Thru Axle, Switch Lever, additional 6mm allen key for front wheel of new bike. Wasn't life easier with Q/Rs?



Simpler still with a nutted axle, but for some reason people think axle nuts are old-fashioned.


----------



## si_c (17 May 2022)

Noticed there was a break in the rear mudguard on the Trek, right where the stay wraps over the top of the guard.

Rang the LBS at lunch and they had a replacement set available, so popped down. Just got to fit the buggers now, but should also be able to repair the old ones with a patch hopefully.


----------



## C R (17 May 2022)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Simpler still with a nutted axle, but for some reason people think axle nuts are old-fashioned.



A nutted axle requires a spanner, a QR doesn't.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2022)

This ^^^

Nutted axles still have their place - good on a bike you've got to leave someplace unattended for any length of time and that sort of thing. But for sheer convenience, QR does it for me. For instance, it means I can get my bike into the car without flattening the rear seats if I just whip the front wheel off.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2022)

C R said:


> A nutted axle requires a spanner, a QR doesn't.



This is a good point, although I have to admit I've had an elderly, worn, nutted front wheel on the Touring bike for a couple of years, which means I have to haul a 15mm spanner on longer rides. Every time I packed it I'd think "I really need to replace that wheel" and every time I get back I forget (and usually carry the spanner for a week or more...)


----------



## Alex321 (17 May 2022)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Simpler still with a nutted axle, but for some reason people think axle nuts are old-fashioned.



The reason people think that is that they are


----------



## Oldhippy (17 May 2022)

C R said:


> A nutted axle requires a spanner, a QR doesn't.



Much more unlikely to get nicked in a heartbeat though.


----------



## C R (17 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Much more unlikely to get nicked in a heartbeat though.



I have a long cable to thread through both wheels of my commuter, and in any case, it is sufficiently unattractive to not attract too much attention. My road bike I don't leave unattended, so not an issue.


----------



## si_c (18 May 2022)

C R said:


> A nutted axle requires a spanner, a QR doesn't.



Very true, but in some circumstances a nutted axle is actually preferable. A fixed wheel conversion for instance, bikes with horizontal, front facing dropouts are prone to the rear wheel slipping when too much torque is put through the drivetrain. This has happened to me with poor quality QRs too on a geared bike. A nutted rear wheel allows you to clamp much tighter than is possible with a QR reducing this likelihood.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (19 May 2022)

There's no real argument for having QR's on the rear anyway. On the front, it makes taking the wheel off easier so you can stuff the bike in the back of a car, but there's no further size reduction to be had by taking the back wheel off any bike fitted with mudguards or a rack. In addition, I reckon transporting a bike with the back wheel on reduces the risk of whacking the rear mech in transit and knocking it out of kilter. Unless you are swapping wheelsets every five minutes, QR's are of limited value, and if you are swapping wheelsets you might as well just have two bikes permanently set up with suitable wheels for different purposes.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

OTOH @SkipdiverJohn it really is nice to have matching doodads front and rear. 

Maybe it's a girl thing... 

But yeah, fair point.


----------



## Sallar55 (19 May 2022)

A pair of pedals €4.75 to replace XT rattrap ones, the bearings are shot. Will last until we find a good bike shop.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 May 2022)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> There's no real argument for having QR's on the rear anyway. On the front, it makes taking the wheel off easier so you can stuff the bike in the back of a car, but there's no further size reduction to be had by taking the back wheel off any bike fitted with mudguards or a rack. In addition, I reckon transporting a bike with the back wheel on reduces the risk of whacking the rear mech in transit and knocking it out of kilter. Unless you are swapping wheelsets every five minutes, QR's are of limited value, and if you are swapping wheelsets you might as well just have two bikes permanently set up with suitable wheels for different purposes.



The only argument against nutted axles on the rear is that (on my bike) they require a fairly hefty 8mm allen key, or 17mm spanner. to be carried in case of emergencies. Q/Rs would require neither.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 May 2022)

Tubolito tubes and repair kit. I've joined the weight weanies


----------



## cougie uk (19 May 2022)

A chilli bullet camera to record any bad driving. Got it after a ride the other day that had two punishment passes on. 

Used it twice now and miraculous all the drivers are being well behaved. Excellent value for £40 or so.


----------



## DCLane (19 May 2022)

Not for the bike, but a bike. This Peugeot came up locally and I collected it this morning:







And yes, that's how it was set up with the saddle pointing ouch and the bars too high. Looks to be from about 1990 with a Shimano RX100 groupset.

The frame's got quite a few rust marks and needs a new chain and tyres, possibly new headset bearings, but otherwise _should_ be OK.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (19 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> A chilli bullet camera to record any bad driving. Got it after a ride the other day that had two punishment passes on.
> 
> Used it twice now and miraculous all the drivers are being well behaved. Excellent value for £40 or so.



I like mine too, need to start using it more.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (19 May 2022)

si_c said:


> Very true, but in some circumstances a nutted axle is actually preferable. A fixed wheel conversion for instance, bikes with horizontal, front facing dropouts are prone to the rear wheel slipping when too much torque is put through the drivetrain. This has happened to me with poor quality QRs too on a geared bike. A nutted rear wheel allows you to clamp much tighter than is possible with a QR reducing this likelihood.



I have this issue on my Holdsworth using gears, I have to be extra extra careful to make sure it's fastened up extra tight


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 May 2022)

Not this week but a new mesh seat for my recumbent. It’s coming from USA and I want a new one in time for LEL.


----------



## si_c (19 May 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> I have this issue on my Holdsworth using gears, I have to be extra extra careful to make sure it's fastened up extra tight



I found using high quality QRs made a big difference, Shimano seem to work best, not only do they have a great cam mechanism but they also tend to be made from steel rather than aluminium so the serrations grip the dropouts better. The worst possible options are the cheap/lightweight open cam mechanisms which have been popular for a while.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (19 May 2022)

si_c said:


> I found using high quality QRs made a big difference, Shimano seem to work best, not only do they have a great cam mechanism but they also tend to be made from steel rather than aluminium so the serrations grip the dropouts better. The worst possible options are the cheap/lightweight open cam mechanisms which have been popular for a while.



I did buy some from Spa a month or so ago with Internal Cams and steel in all the right places. They are much better. I will probably eventually get some good quality shimano ones.


----------



## Paulus (19 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> A set of Clarks brake blocks for my old Falcon Black Diamond.
> With centre pull brake calipers, the stopping has never been that great.



Fitted them today, and what a difference. 
In the 44 years I have had the bike the stopping power was the best ever. 🙂


----------



## Sallar55 (20 May 2022)

Decathlon to the rescue, XT brake pads. Last 2 sets they had.


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 May 2022)

Wizard works bags for the Stayer all road.

Wald basket and Velo Orange Randonneur bars for the All City ,back to drops and a lighter rack/basket.


----------



## Brava210 (20 May 2022)

2 x 700c x 40 tyres for the Hybrid.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 May 2022)

A bunch of stuff!
8 spd chain for recent project, likewise 2x brake levers, 2x mechanical disc calipers and discs. Some copper slip, Teflon grease and dispenser gun, lake shoes as I like these ones although already have a cpl of pairs they are down to 75 quid on sale at sigma. Fiber grip. Mitts.


----------



## Alex321 (20 May 2022)

A bunch of stuff. All fitted by my LBS, in the process of repairing it after my crash of a few weeks ago.

Altogether, they replaced: 
LH crank, 
Rear disc rotor (and pads), 
Chain, 
Cassette, 
Rear mech, 
Hanger,
Dropout, 
Front gear cable, 
Headset bearings. 
The headset bearings and cassette weren't strictly crash damage, but the rest were. It bounced *hard* (as did I).

The drivetrain bits being replaced were all Shimano 105 (7000 series). Total cost (including labour) was £362. Most of which will be claimed from insurance


----------



## Sallar55 (21 May 2022)

Called into the Vitoria - Gasteiz Decathlon for some fruit bars, insoles and cleats. No luck with the cleats as they don't do Time ones Not as busy as the Durango one, lots of cycletouists.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (21 May 2022)

Btwin packaged microshift front derailleur, suitable for 48-38-28 according to the marking on the plates.

Shame about the plastic packaging though.

Couple of quick links too.


----------



## DCBassman (21 May 2022)

While collecting my trued wheel from Rockin' Bikes, picked up a new front V-brake noodle and an extra 559-50 tube.


----------



## DCLane (21 May 2022)

A power meter for son no. 2's TT bike.


----------



## Gwylan (21 May 2022)

Electricity!


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Electricity!



Aha! Do you mean you’ve recharged your bike battery, or have you splurged out on a new steed?


----------



## Gwylan (22 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Aha! Do you mean you’ve recharged your bike battery, or have you splurged out on a new steed?



The splurging was already done 
Topped up the battery.

Why do the chargers need to be so cumbersome. Would be a lot easier if the charger was smaller, built in. Then my range would only be limited by my ability to find a 13A socket. 
Assume the wires might glow if we used mobile phone charging points. Or take a very long time. Municipal car charging points might be something else altogether.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2022)

Gwylan said:


> The splurging was already done
> Topped up the battery.
> 
> Why do the chargers need to be so cumbersome. Would be a lot easier if the charger was smaller, built in. Then my range would only be limited by my ability to find a 13A socket.
> Assume the wires might glow if we used mobile phone charging points. Or take a very long time. Municipal car charging points might be something else altogether.



There's the trade off between power delivery and time. The power supply has to deliver a charge to the battery while monitoring the current flow, state of battery charge, temperature etc in order to protect the battery and the charger. Faster chargers deliver more current in the same time, but need heavier duty components so as not to overheat. If it was built in then you would be carrying the weight of the charger which would reduce the range. I just weighed the 2A charger on my Brompton, it comes in at 450g, the 4A Rapid charger weighs 770g ( there's only £15 difference in cost, having said that, a slower charge is a cooler charge and _should _help battery longevity )


----------



## DCLane (22 May 2022)

A pair of tubular cross wheels, with tyres, as a test. £3.20 collected. Typical Yorkshire bargain


----------



## CharleyFarley (22 May 2022)

Bought nothing, today, but my most recent purchase was five tubes of patch glue because the tubes that come in patch kits are always half-empty. Had to wait several weeks for them because of the supply chain from China but well worth it. I even got to use some a few days ago. My front tire on my fat bike was losing about 8 lb of pressure in a week. An outside inspection of the tire show nothing that might have pierced it but when I ran my fingers around the inside, I touched something very sharp but could hardly see it. It was an extremely tiny point off a sand burr that had gone into the tread (the tires are road tires). Anyway, the tube was full, and the glue a little more runny than usual, but dried quickly and has done a great job.


----------



## rivers (24 May 2022)

A set of Sonder Spitfire flared drop bars for my gravel bike. The conversion from gentle off-road to full on off-road gravel machine continues.
Also ordered a new small chainring, the old one was worn and a 15 litre topeak backloader. My West Country Way kit set-up testing will commence shortly


----------



## Brava210 (25 May 2022)

Had a wheel trued up, fitted it without tyre and it's still bent.....GREAT


----------



## Brava210 (25 May 2022)

I bought a new Mips Giro helmet.
It came with a free Crease....


----------



## T4tomo (25 May 2022)

Some cheap bar ends for the MTB as one on my mates has suggested we ride the South Downs Way on MTBs. I forgot how uncomfortable flat bars are, having not rode one for a good while.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 May 2022)

Brava210 said:


> I bought a new Mips Giro helmet.
> It came with a free Crease....
> 
> View attachment 646212



That looks a bit like my Abus helmet after I’d slowly toppled sideways hitting my head against a wooden fence. In my defence, I was cycling home from the local brewery Taproom 🍺


----------



## numbnuts (25 May 2022)

I bought a second battery for my trike £249, one day later the charger stopped working £79 for a replacement, I thought cycling was cheap......


----------



## Brava210 (25 May 2022)

Bought 2 new wheels from Bankrupt Bike parts....


----------



## Gwylan (25 May 2022)

A bell for the management's fiets.

From a charming little bike shop near the bridge in Arklow. 

The circumstances of the damage and demise of the previous one are no longer the subject of discussion in our household.


----------



## Sallar55 (28 May 2022)

Finally managed to find a bike shop on route selling Time Vtt cleats. Now the next problem may be removing the worn ones.


----------



## 8mph (29 May 2022)

In preparation for my Trek 7300 fx build I bought:

Tektro mini v - brake set 

Jagwire brake + gear cables 

2 x Clarks triple compound brake pads

42mm Continental Travel Contact Tyres

DMR V6 pedals

Quite a big splurge but the bike itself was £5 and came with a few good parts. It's my first alloy frame build, hopefully I'll have a half decent gravel / tourer bike by the end.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (29 May 2022)

8mph said:


> In preparation for my Trek 7300 fx build I bought:
> 
> Tektro mini v - brake set
> 
> ...



I know that feeling, my Holdsworth cost me £30 and I suspect I have spent £300 ish on it. However I do have a bike I love riding customised for me and all fixable by me is required. 

I'm running 700c wheels on it for now, but have 26 to go back on it for the winter.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

Yep, tell me about it... My Raleigh Max set me back a pony, and around £300-worth of parts went on that, too. 

But as above, it's fully-customized to me.


----------



## 8mph (29 May 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> I know that feeling, my Holdsworth cost me £30 and I suspect I have spent £300 ish on it. However I do have a bike I love riding customised for me and all fixable by me is required.
> 
> I'm running 700c wheels on it for now, but have 26 to go back on it for the winter.



Is it a 700c with long reach caliper brakes style conversion?


----------



## GeekDadZoid (29 May 2022)

8mph said:


> Is it a 700c with long reach caliper brakes style conversion?



No just standard reach calipers worked fine on my bike. 

Vbrakes when running 26 inch wheels


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 May 2022)

Shimano BB-72 (no point going for the BB-91 is there? )

The the current BB (which im guessing is a BB-71) has run its course and now making some pretty loud squeaking and crunching noises. First official BB replacement since i got the bike in late 2015/early 2016)


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2022)

8mph said:


> Is it a 700c with long reach caliper brakes style conversion?



700c is slightly bigger han 26", not much though


----------



## kingrollo (30 May 2022)

PaulB said:


> I bought an actual bike. Well, I've got it on order so haven't actually seen it yet but here it is.
> 
> View attachment 645034
> 
> ...



Money well spent.


----------



## kingrollo (30 May 2022)

KMC 11 speed chain from Merlin Cycles.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jun 2022)

Just ordered a Dashel helmet using their 20% Jubilee discount code. They're a small independent UK manufacturer and all their helmets are made in Cornwall and Devon.
https://dashel.co.uk/pages/about-us


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 Jun 2022)

What’s the code @Tenkaykev?


----------



## rivers (1 Jun 2022)

Apidura frame bag hydration bladder. Expensive for what it is, but also allows me to utilise the small amount of space I have in my frame bag efficiently, while carrying a decent amount of water


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jun 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> What’s the code @Tenkaykev?



HRH20


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jun 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> What’s the code @Tenkaykev?



I like Dashel, I had cause to contact them a few years ago when I had a query about which shade of red their helmet was ( I had a ballot entry to the BWC and wanted the exact shade of red to match my CHPT3 ). They got back to me and gave me the RAL number, they also mentioned that they had a Carbon fibre prototype in the CHPT3 red that they'd made for CHPT3 / Brompton which was the exact shade and they said I could have it at a discount. Unfortunately it was the wrong size for me. It seems a shame that for whatever reason Brompton / CHPT3 decided to go with Thousand instead of a UK manufacturer.


----------



## DCLane (1 Jun 2022)

Looking for decent bar tape for son no. 2's BeOne turned a bit more expensive as he'll need a pump plus adapter:

Supacaz Black/Red bar tape
Joe Blow Sport pump
Topeak disc adapter
That'll set him up pump-wise for university. Just needs a toolbox now.


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Jun 2022)

Fresh bearings for the hubs on the commuter. I would like a new wheelset but the H Plus Son's still have so much life left in them - Hubs might not be the greatest but they are still going after so many years so just a refresh to push some more miles.








About £18 in bearings. Easier to swallow than the cost of a new wheelset.


(Probably didnt need to change the bearings but these Koyo's are probably hundreds of times better than whatever is in them old and budget friendly Novatec hubs)


----------



## Sallar55 (8 Jun 2022)

The search for new pedals is over, tried Decathlon in Sammur as its a big one. No decent ones for toeclips, found a bike shop between Leclercs and Decathlon other half bought pedals, new shoes and a retro cycling cap. Will see if they are good, Allen key fitting at both ends of pedal body is a plus, able to service?


----------



## mustang1 (8 Jun 2022)

Conti gp5000


----------



## 8mph (10 Jun 2022)

This 29w folding solar panel from Amazon.

The reviews are pretty good and it seemed like a bargain at that price. I hope it works, it's not the lightest at 700g but hopefully better than carrying something that doesn't charge.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Jun 2022)

Two new jerseys, 2XL, that look like they would be tight on an action man, grrrrr.


----------



## Gwylan (10 Jun 2022)

New bar ends and the plan to cut a few cms─ about 3 off each end. 

The existing arrangement really hurts my hands after a few miles or a bit if bumpy toad. Hopefully these new ones will make life easier - and improve the handling.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jun 2022)

As the works pension lump sum hit my account on Friday it was time for a few treats from my wish list

New prescription cycle specs (Oakly Flak 2.0XL in Yellow) from Extreme Eyewear
2 x GP4 Seasons 32mm tyres, set of 4 Swissstop brake pads & Park tyre levers & patches (admittedly these were to take the order over £100 to get a £10 discount) from Sigma Sports
2 x Jack Brown Race Tyres from Planet X


Not for the bike:
Anker Earbuds for use at work
BTCC Tickets for Silverstone in September


----------



## GeekDadZoid (11 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Two new jerseys, 2XL, that look like they would be tight on an action man, grrrrr.



I got three the other day which are the same, these where a few quid of ebay so no great loss, but annoying.


----------



## 8mph (13 Jun 2022)

I sold a bike today, cancelled an order for a second hand dynamo wheel, returned a folding solar panel and bought a brand new handbuilt Wheelset.

Trying to set up a dynamo on the cheap has been a bit of a run around, so I spent a tad more and think I've done alright in terms of price / quality.

DT Swiss R353 32 hole rims laced to SP PL-8 front dynamo and LX rear hub with DT Champion and Alpine spokes.

£209 inc free postage.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jun 2022)

Gear cable set, 26" Schrader inner tubes, cable end crimps.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jun 2022)

Just had a rummage in the bike bits drawer, the Fizik saddle on the new bike doesn't suit me so I need to swap it out. I've got a Brooks B17 which I've been trying to break in on the Turbo, a Charge Spoon, and a Charge Pan. I'll swap them out for a week or so at a time and see which one is best suited, or do I bite the bullet and order a C17...


----------



## Falsesummat (14 Jun 2022)

Ergon GP 5 comfort grips for my MTB. The reason is extensive mileage planned on and offroad. Peddars Way, and South Down Way. I intend to cycle to the start of both from North Herts


----------



## DCLane (14 Jun 2022)

A couple of spare parts; a SRAM Rival rear derailleur for my Avanti and a Shimano R8020 RH shifter for son no. 2's Ridley.


----------



## mustang1 (15 Jun 2022)

A chainring as i want to lower the overall great ratio.


----------



## DCLane (15 Jun 2022)

Two sets of brake and gear cable outers and inners. Son no. 2's Be one needs new bar tape and I'm not sure we've changed the cables for 8000+ miles so it's time they were done. Just not before this weekend's CiCLE Classic or the Irish Junior nationals a week later.

My NeilPryde is getting a partial Dura-Ace upgrade and I'll take the opportunity to change the cables as I'm not sure the outers have ever been done


----------



## Sixmile (16 Jun 2022)

I may be trailer addicted. Trailer no 3 in to fleet. This time its a used Burley Tail Wagon for our recently arrived pooch. Not sure how long he'll be able to use it but we'll get the summer out of it at the very leash..


----------



## Badger_Boom (16 Jun 2022)

A new track pump. I got fed up of digging the car pump out for a top up.


----------



## youngoldbloke (16 Jun 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> A new track pump. I got fed up of digging the car pump out for a top up.



I use my track pump for the car, much easier


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

youngoldbloke said:


> I use my track pump for the car, much easier



Me too. 

Purely on the basis that it's more efficient anyways, what with the much bigger volume on the barrel.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2022)

A pair of second-hand carbon wheels - Veltec Speed 3.0. I've been watching them come down in price on eBay for a few weeks; from £285 down to £215 last night when they seemed to be sold. They've re-appeared at £195 and I've pressed 'buy now'. Hopefully they're OK. Given they keep being re-listed it's a slight concern, particularly as the seller states no returns.

Veltec make good wheels and we're short a pair as a few of the carbon ones we've got aren't in a brilliant state or are tubular which doesn't work on a day-to-day basis.

As a result I can list at least one wheel, possibly more, that we're just not going to use.


----------



## Gwylan (16 Jun 2022)

A replacement helmet rear view mirror.
After an accident I cannot turn my head very far to the right 

Shows overtaking cars under the 1.5m separation zone and cheaper than Radar.

Dropped the lost one on the platform on N Kent coast. Found out it had been picked up and sent to Cannon Street the same morning. 
Chap on the platform suggested I might find it cheaper to buy a replacement rather than, his words, "take on Cannon Street"


----------



## HLaB (17 Jun 2022)

New cables (gears and brakes and winners and outers) and tape for the commuter. The tape is still good after 6 or 7,000 miles and it is a shame to have to strip it as who ever had taped it when I got the bars 2nd hand done a great job and the Fizik tape they used barely moved and has barely worn either. I've bought cheaper cinelli stuff 😂


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Jun 2022)

A pair of Continental GP 4 Seasons, 700 x 32c for my gravel bike.

Replacing my Gatorskins which are looking a bit worse for wear.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jun 2022)

A few spares thanks to a £10 voucher from Halfords that I'd forgotten about


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> A few spares thanks to a £10 voucher from Halfords that I'd forgotten about
> View attachment 649826



Are you trying to play mind games with the P Fairy?


----------



## bikingdad90 (21 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> A few spares thanks to a £10 voucher from Halfords that I'd forgotten about
> View attachment 649826


Blimey, talk about value for money their!


----------



## mustang1 (21 Jun 2022)

A new chainring.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jun 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> Blimey, talk about value for money their!


That lot actually cost £20 but I used the £10 voucher and only paid a tenner.


----------



## Bollo (21 Jun 2022)

A new pair of Speedplay (strictly Wahoo) standard tension cleats. I was given some Wiggle vouchers many months ago by my in-laws, but the potential targets have all been out of stock. I’d almost given up and resigned myself to paying top dollar from one of the few suppliers with stock (and don’t they know it!) when they came back in. My existing cleats are a disgrace….






I was so happy I bought some new shoes to attach them to .


----------



## bikingdad90 (21 Jun 2022)

@Bollo can you comment on maintenance and ease of clipping in/out please?

I had a set that I “trialed” for a few months but found that I was forever tightening the bolts and I had to stomp into the pedal to engage it. It might have been that I was using knock off cleats from China and not proper speedplay cleats that caused that issue…


----------



## Bollo (21 Jun 2022)

@bikingdad90 I’ve used them for years and never had any issues with loosening or slipping in the shoe, so I’d think that was either a fitting issue or the off-brand origin.

Clipping in and out requires a positive action certainly but it’s very very consistent, much more so than say two bolt SPDs. I’ve been using them so long I literally don’t think about it.

The downsides are: price and availability of _genuine_ cleats, the occasional need to put a drop of dry lube on the pedal/cleat spring contact points and most importantly the need re-grease the pedal bearings. Forget that and the pedals will seize, which will cause the pedal to unscrew and several miles of hilly one-leg pedal drill. That last bit might have been from personal experience.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (22 Jun 2022)

Found and ordered a replacement rear wheel for my Mailstar. My favourite LBS are stacked for work and couldn't book it in for a rebuild. So I took the punt and ordered it whilst I still have some money in paypay from selling stuff. 

Cost me more than the rest of the bike.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (23 Jun 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Found and ordered a replacement rear wheel for my Mailstar. My favourite LBS are stacked for work and couldn't book it in for a rebuild. So I took the punt and ordered it whilst I still have some money in paypay from selling stuff.
> 
> Cost me more than the rest of the bike.



Pretty annoyed with myself. In my excitement I didn't spot the hub was a RX-RD3 when ordering, when getting it out the box or when trying to fit. This is a rotary shifter model not the X-RD3 I was after. 

Potentially a costly mistake. I may be able to get it to work, but it's going to take another £50 of parts including a new shifter at £30. Worth a try or cut my losses? 

Only thing pushing me on is that even if it doesn't work, I will need the shifter if I stick it in another bike.


----------



## Alex321 (23 Jun 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Pretty annoyed with myself. In my excitement I didn't spot the hub was a RX-RD3 when ordering, when getting it out the box or when trying to fit. This is a rotary shifter model not the X-RD3 I was after.
> 
> Potentially a costly mistake. I may be able to get it to work, but it's going to take another £50 of parts including a new shifter at £30. Worth a try or cut my losses?
> 
> Only thing pushing me on is that even if it doesn't work, I will need the shifter if I stick it in another bike.



IF you bought it online, then the Distance Selling regulations allow you to return it for a refund with no need for any reason.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (23 Jun 2022)

Alex321 said:


> IF you bought it online, then the Distance Selling regulations allow you to return it for a refund with no need for any reason.



I'm not sure why I didnt think that, I'm more of a plow forward kind of guy. Just boxed the wheel back up and I'll return. 

Rebuild of the existing wheel it will have to be.


----------



## vickster (23 Jun 2022)

Arrived today, an Altura Grid Morph convertible pannier/backpack for my (partial) commute


----------



## GeekDadZoid (25 Jun 2022)

Collected this lot from the Range today. £13 all in.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Jun 2022)

Does that include the Sarson's? What about marsh mallows - not a proper trip to the Range without a big bag of marsh mallows!


----------



## Roadrat77 (25 Jun 2022)

Well I've got some Chromatic sunglasses in my Amazon basket but haven't actually hit "Buy now" yet - does that count??!!...


----------



## GeekDadZoid (25 Jun 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Does that include the Sarson's? What about marsh mallows - not a proper trip to the Range without a big bag of marsh mallows!



Since they opened a Range about 1km from my house we have had to be a bit more restrictive on what we buy.


----------



## bluenotebob (25 Jun 2022)

I won this today at a tombola at my neighbour's lad's school 

It's a saddle protector - I'd no idea such things existed. 

It's already been tested on one of my mountain bikes which has been outside in the seemingly endless series of showers that we've had today


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Jun 2022)

bluenotebob said:


> I won this today at a tombola at my neighbour's lad's school
> 
> It's a saddle protector - I'd no idea such things existed.
> 
> It's already been tested on one of my mountain bikes which has been outside in the seemingly endless series of showers that we've had today


Those disposable blue plastic shoe covers are good for this.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

youngoldbloke said:


> Those disposable blue plastic shoe covers are good for this.



Or shower caps...


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2022)

Very handy for a Brooks saddle when it rains: both my bikes have one attached to the spring frame for emergencies.


----------



## DRM (26 Jun 2022)

youngoldbloke said:


> Those disposable blue plastic shoe covers are good for this.





Reynard said:


> Or shower caps...


The simplest ideas are the best


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Jun 2022)

Disposable shower caps make good helmet rain covers too


----------



## GeekDadZoid (27 Jun 2022)

Pair of these massive panniers for the Mailstar, these are the original carradice ones and cost me sub £30 for a pair. I think I will be able to carry my familys shopping in these plus the front tray.

Hopefully have a wheel incoming too.


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Jun 2022)

Endura bearings from Simplybrearings, my touring bike has a slight bearing wobble if I try to move the cranks from side to side. A few sets of Headshok O rings from Ebay.


----------



## DCLane (29 Jun 2022)

A left only Dura-Ace pedal as we had a worn one.

A Wahoo Kickr Smart turbo, ex-demo we think, for son no. 2 to use at university. The halls (of residence) will be loud with the sound of a turbo 

A Boardman carbon bottle cage for son no. 2's winter bike.

A couple of Ultegra 8000 cassettes.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Jun 2022)

Some patch adhesive stickers.

To order;
TRP cables for the Spyres on the All-City
Chrome Industries shoes as the Giro Rumbles soles have worn out (6+ years though)
Velo Orange mudguard dynamo light bracket.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2022)

8-Speed V-Brake rear wheel with a Deore Hub. I've been putting it iff for ages but I've used the current extremely cheap wheel for nearly two years, and to my astonishment 6000k commuting last year alone, and thus spent next to nothing on travel expenses to and from work, so it's probably time for an upgrade.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Jun 2022)

Ordered a set of Schwalbe City Jet gumwalls for the new-to-me Marin Pine Mountain.


----------



## arctu (30 Jun 2022)

A new stem to shorten my reach!!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2022)

A while back I was cycling over one of the local hills and spotted a couple that I used to work with walking their dog. I stopped for a chat. Hubby noticed the Planet X saddle on my bike. He told me that he had bought one for his bike but after one ride decided that it didn't suit him so he had taken it off. I bumped into him again last month and asked if he still had the saddle. Yes, and he would sell it to me for £15. I cycled up there tonight and picked it up. 






I was expecting it to be black and grey like my other Planet X saddles, but I quite like this white and grey one. The bike I have now put it on has a white seat post and white detailing on the blue frame and it looks quite good next to them. It probably won't look so good once I get greasy fingerprints all over it though, which probably won't take me long!


----------



## 8mph (12 Jul 2022)

Some BB spacers and a pair of black Deore V Brake levers from SJS Cycles, they're listed as Shimano BL-M511 and only cost £11


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2022)

A new set of SKS mudguards, 42mm wide for the Raleigh Royal touring bike I have done up.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2022)

Plus, two 15g tubes of patch glue.


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Jul 2022)

Air compressor and attachment/hose kit
Adapter for the tyre inflater attachment > Presta
DHB Grey lace up style road shoes (heavily discounted at Wiggle - worth a punt)
1 pair sale socks
2 LV tubes


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jul 2022)

A pair of Giant branded flat pedals for occasional use on the Spa Elan
Some dry lube
and a Cliff bar to take the total over £30 as it was cheaper than paying P&P on the above from Rutland Cycles


----------



## Alex321 (13 Jul 2022)

Two new inner tubes (slime filled).

Probably getting new tyres tomorrow if Tredz Cardiff have Specialised Armadillo in 700x28


----------



## Bollo (13 Jul 2022)

I‘m off to Brittany later this summer so fancied taking the bike for a few days out. I don’t carry the bike around much and if I do it’s usually inside the vehicle, but Bolletta is coming with us so the bike will have to go outside.

I’ve always found full roof bars a faff and have quite a few bits and adapters from previous vehicles, so I’ve taken a punt this time on a Seasucker Talon. It’ll take me a while to feel comfortable having the best bike sucked on to the roof though!

https://www.seasucker.com/collections/racks/products/talon


----------



## teeonethousand (13 Jul 2022)

Bollo said:


> I‘m off to Brittany later this summer so fancied taking the bike for a few days out. I don’t carry the bike around much and if I do it’s usually inside the vehicle, but Bolletta is coming with us so the bike will have to go outside.
> 
> I’ve always found full roof bars a faff and have quite a few bits and adapters from previous vehicles, so I’ve taken a punt this time on a Seasucker Talon. It’ll take me a while to feel comfortable having the best bike sucked on to the roof though!
> 
> https://www.seasucker.com/collections/racks/products/talon



That looks clever


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jul 2022)

Bollo said:


> I‘m off to Brittany later this summer so fancied taking the bike for a few days out. I don’t carry the bike around much and if I do it’s usually inside the vehicle, but Bolletta is coming with us so the bike will have to go outside.
> 
> I’ve always found full roof bars a faff and have quite a few bits and adapters from previous vehicles, so I’ve taken a punt this time on a Seasucker Talon. It’ll take me a while to feel comfortable having the best bike sucked on to the roof though!
> 
> https://www.seasucker.com/collections/racks/products/talon



I like the look of this Bollo. Not theft proof but the average bandit would likely assume the bike was on a regular rack / bars anyway. You can purchase cable anchors directly from seasucker, per their FAQ page when this came up. I don't really love the idea of expensive bars and a rack, especially with the challenges this raises in terms of car compatibility - so this might work for me. Let us know how you get on with it!


----------



## DCLane (13 Jul 2022)

@Bollo - the Seasucker seems good and many of my club rate it.

I've got roof bars on the Honda CR-V so there's Thule racks on there currently. However, on my Saab convertible I had a Saris Bones 2 which was excellent.


----------



## Bollo (13 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> I like the look of this Bollo. Not theft proof but the average bandit would likely assume the bike was on a regular rack / bars anyway. You can purchase cable anchors directly from seasucker, per their FAQ page when this came up. I don't really love the idea of expensive bars and a rack, especially with the challenges this raises in terms of car compatibility - so this might work for me. Let us know how you get on with it!





DCLane said:


> @Bollo - the Seasucker seems good and many of my club rate it.
> 
> I've got roof bars on the Honda CR-V so there's Thule racks on there currently. However, on my Saab convertible I had a Saris Bones 2 which was excellent.



Thanks for the input both and the reassurance @DCLane. I'll try and knock out a quick review when it's arrived and I've had a play.

This will sit on top of a Qashqai that's lived a life so the bike is certainly worth more than what'll be underneath it. @Sittingduck security is the next thing on my list but I've not done any research yet. I'll see what Seasucker have to say for themselves but also have a few potential solutions with existing locks and wires. It's got to be secure enough to survive a service station stop out of sight and I'm not underestimating the risks there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2022)

Mwahahaaa...







Okay, not for "my" bike specifically. On the plus side, it wasn't my money either.

Item 1 was a Rose own brand chain whip, to replace a cheapo version that broke as soon as you waved it at a cassette. I'd ordered one from our regular supplier but they're moving with all the urgency of a bored glacier.






I put this into service in a few minutes: the magnet on the end certainly saves a lot of swearing, the extra length is handy and the nice padded handle doesn't cut into your hand, pretty good overall.

I also ordered two of these...







We have half a dozen donated pumps and they're all pretty rubbish. I'd used a compressor that was in the workshop but I don't like them, and it turned out it belongs to the previous mechanic, so I wanted it in storage so it couldn't go wrong/get damaged.

I've used JoeBlow pumps for over a decade and haven't managed to break one yet, I've made at least two pumps from other companies explode so I'm pretty confident these will work well for us.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

Money spent on good tools is money never wasted.

+1 on the Joe Blow track pumps. Not cheap, but damn good.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Money spent on good tools is money never wasted.
> 
> +1 on the Joe Blow track pumps. Not cheap, but damn good.



Indeed, it's remarkable how much quicker a bike gets fixed when you can find the tools and they aren't broken...


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Indeed, it's remarkable how much quicker a bike gets fixed when you can find the tools and they aren't broken...



Or aren't made of cheese...

Same is true for any job that requires tools.


----------



## Alex321 (13 Jul 2022)

Two specialized armadillo all-condition tyres in 700x28, from the Tredz shop in Cardiff. 

Fitted this evening, will get a proper ride on them on Friday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Or aren't made of cheese...



That describes the previous chain whip pretty well.


----------



## Bollo (13 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Or aren't made of cheese...
> 
> Same is true for any job that requires tools.



Nothing should be made of cheese. Not even cheese. Horrible stuff. 

I miss being able to order stuff from Rose


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

Bollo said:


> Nothing should be made of cheese. Not even cheese. Horrible stuff.
> 
> I miss being able to order stuff from Rose



In that case can I please have your share of the cheese.


----------



## Alex321 (14 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> In that case can I please have your share of the cheese.



Not if I get there first 😄


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Jul 2022)

Pre Brexit I bought a lot of useful kit from Rose, including a complete bike. No longer possible of course 😠


----------



## Nibor (14 Jul 2022)

Rose were awesome for DT Swiss Spokes at a reasonable price


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

We'd been warned by the Bike Workshop supplier that there would be "long delays" so when our order didn't appear for several weeks we left it but today I decided to chase it up so I at least knew when things would arrive.

It turned out they'd lost the email.

Unfortunately this meant I had to repeat last month's order and add this month to it; so much for my plan to spread the cost.

On the other hand I'll soon have a lot of spare parts, cables, and tools to replace a few of the badly worn cheap tools we're currently using, and also my tools which I currently have to carry into work every day...


----------



## Vantage (14 Jul 2022)

Lots of stuff.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Jul 2022)

Bottle cage position adjuster.


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Jul 2022)

Directly from Amazon so i hope they arent fake. They were significantly cheaper than most retailers.








Tweeks wanted £120 (discounted from £134) for the 50T - Amazon was £90. The 34T was £20

I originally also intended to pick up a HG-701 chain but ones on amazon had bad reviews so i'll pick one up directly from Condor, Balfes or evanscycles instead when passing by.


----------



## 8mph (18 Jul 2022)

2 x Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26 x 2.1" folding tyres.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (18 Jul 2022)

RoubaixCube said:


> Directly from Amazon so i hope they arent fake. They were significantly cheaper than most retailers.
> 
> View attachment 653170
> 
> ...


You can also fit these from TA, significantly cheaper, but need inner and outer bolts.
https://spacycles.co.uk/m8b34s113p4731/SPECIALITES-T-A-X110-110-BCD-outer-42-56t
They do work - I've fitted one.


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Jul 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> You can also fit these from TA, significantly cheaper, but need inner and outer bolts.
> https://spacycles.co.uk/m8b34s113p4731/SPECIALITES-T-A-X110-110-BCD-outer-42-56t
> They do work - I've fitted one.



excellent haha! I'll have to pick up a set for the Triban.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jul 2022)

A new front disc rotor as wear now means current one is juddering. New one arrives on Fri.


----------



## mustang1 (20 Jul 2022)

A lightset, cheapo for £10.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Jul 2022)

Waiting for the chain rings to arrive then the cube shall goal to the ball






Old cassette was an 11-32 but I'm going with an 11-28 this time.

This will be the cube's first major refit since leaving the factory as far as the drivetrain goes

Front is still 50/34. 

Just hope amazon doesn't cancel my order due to lack of stock as Im getting a little excited now.


----------



## 8mph (21 Jul 2022)

41mm sealed headset bearings


----------



## GeekDadZoid (26 Jul 2022)

Few bits arrived or on the way.

Got a few sets of brake levers from Wiggle and CRC in two orders. Some Sora and some Tiagra.

I also got a few new tubed for the Super Galaxy and some weldtite pre slime filled tubes for my 26 inch wheel set that will be going back on the Holdsworth.

I also ordered the Lifeline copy of the Topeak Morph pumps which I hope is as good as the reviews suggest.

Finally a few tools. A new pedal spanner as mine has seen better days, and some headset spanners as I normally use a adjustable and a pipe grip 

Managed to clear some bits out on eBay over the last few weeks so keeping at net zero


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2022)

Another set of these:






I'm stockpiling spares...


----------



## GeekDadZoid (30 Jul 2022)

Some tools and a snazzy pair of castelli arm warmers for the Chain Reaction sale. The arm warmers where £5 which I think is a steal and my planet x ones are starting to look particularly shabby after two winters of use.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2022)

Not so much for the bike, but for me - two new sports bras from Sports Direct to replace a couple of older ones that lost their comfort factor after the parental unit accidentally put them in a boil wash.

Admittedly SD aren't my first choice of retailer, but they do sell a comfortable racer back bra (Lonsdale) at a reasonable price. And since bras are very much like saddles, you've sometimes got to hold your nose and get what works.


----------



## Vantage (5 Aug 2022)

A new rear light. 
My B&M Toplight Line Plus has given up its standlight after 8 reliable years. 
So now I've bought some cheapo (but made in Germany) copy of the B&M. So far so good after one outing. Wonder if I'll get 8 years from it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2022)

Spending other people's money again, I've stockpiled gear and brake cables, and bits like cable ends, and got a couple more tools to replace my own which I'm still bringing with me to work.

Also, after the Haunted Bike Incident I made sure we have plenty of rim tape even though I'm still not sure if rim damage was the cause.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Aug 2022)

I discovered by happenchance that a san marco rolls suits my backside perfectly, I also have a Bianchi, so when this came up on ebay I was not to be outbid...





unusually despite putting in a last 10 seconds bid increase, my earlier bid won it for a very reasonable sum.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2022)

Another bike ! 
I thought they were feeling lonely !


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Aug 2022)

Another bike bought last night, there was even a 10% off eBay code so was a real bargain. 2016 Dolan Preffisio 105 spec. The owner has to fit a new chain and I’ll pick up locally on Thursday evening.

Should make a great wet weather/winter commuter and will look smart after a good clean/fettle/check over.
Edit 11/8 - I doubt it’s a 2016 being 10 speed with Cables Visibly exiting the inside of the shifters. Still a very nice bike and I have more spare chains/cassettes for 10 speed, I’m delighted👍


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Aug 2022)

Bollo said:


> Thanks for the input both and the reassurance @DCLane. I'll try and knock out a quick review when it's arrived and I've had a play.
> 
> This will sit on top of a Qashqai that's lived a life so the bike is certainly worth more than what'll be underneath it. @Sittingduck security is the next thing on my list but I've not done any research yet. I'll see what Seasucker have to say for themselves but also have a few potential solutions with existing locks and wires. It's got to be secure enough to survive a service station stop out of sight and I'm not underestimating the risks there.



Did it arrive yet Bollo and if so it is as simple to fit as the website makes out? Cheers!


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2022)

A double-walled screw top 500ml metal flask that fits nicely in a bottle cage (or that can be wanged in a pannier without leaking), so hot or cold drinks can be taken on bicycular bimbles. 

Even better, it was £2 on clearance in Wilkinsons.


----------



## Bollo (10 Aug 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Did it arrive yet Bollo and if so it is as simple to fit as the website makes out? Cheers!



Arrived a while back @Sittingduck but apart from a quick static test I’ve not really driven anywhere to try it out. First impressions are that it’s freakishly easy to fit and very very solid. You need to make sure the touch points are clean and certainly not covered in drought dust. Even then I didn’t show much sign of coming away.

I did order their overpriced cable hook, which is supposed to fit under the boot and provides a metal loop to lock a cable. Unless your car was made of comedy 1970’s pressed steel, there’s no way the hook will fit under a reasonably modern shaped boot lid, so that’s going back.

I do need to have a practice run this week as I’ll be taking the bike to Brittany towards the end of the month. I’ll knock up a full review once I’m back.


----------



## T4tomo (11 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I discovered by happenchance that a san marco rolls suits my backside perfectly, I also have a Bianchi, so when this came up on ebay I was not to be outbid...
> View attachment 656453
> 
> unusually despite putting in a last 10 seconds bid increase, my earlier bid won it for a very reasonable sum.



this arrived yesterday, it looks fecking awesome - pristine NOS.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> this arrived yesterday, it looks fecking awesome - pristine NOS.



Pictures; we demand pictures...


----------



## T4tomo (11 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Pictures; we demand pictures...



OK will do once is mounted on the Bianchi. The same seller also had a pastel pink one


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2022)

Ordered a 'reproduction' Columbus SLX sticker. The 'original' one on my bike is breaking up and pealing off, so I'll replace it with this modern vinyl one !


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2022)

Another step towards Wayfarer 2.0...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2022)

... and meanwhile, I've been spending other people's money again. These were waiting for me at work:






Some of the contents:






Two boxes each of Brake cables (inner and outer) and gear cables (inner and outer), a lot of rim tape, and triangle hex keys, sockets; I use these tools almost all day at work so I decided it was time for my employer to pay for some so I didn't have to bring tools from home all the time...


----------



## T4tomo (11 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> OK will do once is mounted on the Bianchi. The same seller also had a pastel pink one


----------



## bikingdad90 (11 Aug 2022)

1. Disc brake true up/bender tool as it’s better than an adjustable spanner,
2. 8 speed chain for the hard tail,
3. 9 speed chain for the kids bike,
4. Chain connecter tool to keep the chain together (brill piece of kit),
5. 8 speed quick link for spares,
6. A paper clip bell to fit onto my bars,
7. Two topeak bottle cages,
8. Some bar tape,
9. 80mm stem,
10. Valve caps for the bikes,
11. Some brake pipe clamps (for fitting a pannier rack).


----------



## Jenkins (11 Aug 2022)

2 x 48 tooth basic chainrings & a 50 tooth own brand chainring from Spa Cyles 
I was also just about to go to the checkout on Chain Reaction for a couple of chains (plus a throwaway item to get the free P&P) when they went into maintenance mode


----------



## DCBassman (15 Aug 2022)

Middle of Lidl: Bar case for phone, multitool.Chain tool looks pretty cheesy, but otherwise still more solid than the £2.50 one I got from Morrisons years ago...


----------



## pawl (15 Aug 2022)

KMC 11 speed chain


----------



## 8mph (16 Aug 2022)

Sintered brake pads, 6 spokes, Lexyne puncture kit with tyre boot, 2 x tubes, dot 5.1 brake fluid, ergo gel lock grips. 

All for the new bike.
I have succumbed and finally bought a 29er, the price was right. It's a 2013 Gary Fisher Edition Trek Cobia £180


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Aug 2022)

Not bought yet but a couple of Hope hubs in the b2b basket(so far,,,).


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2022)

A set of new pedals for the Xtracycle. One of the old pedals was working loose and I considered dismantling it and repacking it when I got back to work; then I realised that this meant putting up with the "Click... click...click" for two weeks and also that the pedals are about a quarter of a century old so it's probably time to retire them.

Also bought a set of Zefal toeclips to replace the very battered cages on the old pedals: I never did get the hang of tightening the straps so I think I'm better off without...

Oh, and yesterday I delighted Beautiful Daughter by ordering one of these:


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Aug 2022)

You can't have too many tents.


----------



## FishFright (20 Aug 2022)

A non Newtonian present for me knees


----------



## GetFatty (21 Aug 2022)

When I got my dog in April 2021 I had a bit of a clear out of cycling stuff. So when I decided to go for my first ride since then I found that I’ve broken my saddlepack and I only have one water bottle. So today there’s a new saddle pack and a new water bottle arriving.

N.B. This is the first time in decades that ive bought a water bottle, what’s happened to all the High5 deals?


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2022)

A 50g tin of Brooks Proofide. My saddles need the yearly bit of TLC.
Also, a new Sram 6 speed chain for a recently restored Raleigh Royal. The old one, possibly the original snapped last week.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Aug 2022)

Total cost - £16 for the return train trip to Cambridge to pick them up from Decathlon thanks to a bonus voucher from work.


----------



## DCLane (23 Aug 2022)

Bits and pieces whilst on holiday and on returning:

A Barron Cycles bike and Bob Jackson (?) frameset.
A pair of Specialized shoes
A pair of Dura-Ace 9000 brakes because I mistook 7900 for 9000 in the parts shed 
A braze-on Dura-Ace 9000 front derailleur because I mistook a band-on for a braze-on 
Three Conti Superlight 80mm inner tubes - one extra because Wiggle sent the wrong length
A set of Swissstop Black Prince carbon pads because I ate too many croissants on holiday and burnt through a set 
A Bontrager Paradigm XXX saddle because it was (relatively) cheap
A KMC X10 chain from Wiggle as spotted in the Bargains thread
A pair of 451 white wall tyres for the Kingpin project
Some Jantex tub tape as we ran out
Some Velox Guidoline bar tape as we ran out


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> A braze-on Dura-Ace 9000 front derailleur because I mistook a band-on for a braze-on



I've never heard of that before. What are the advantages of a Braze-on?


----------



## DCBassman (23 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've never heard of that before. What are the advantages of a Braze-on?


No idea if there are any advantages or not, but my Scott has one due to having a strangely-shaped seat tube, so no band would fit.


----------



## DCLane (26 Aug 2022)

Having done an audit of parts in the bike parts shed we're low on 11 speed chains. But have a surplus of bottom brackets, bar tape, tyres and 10 speed cassettes - I'm sure they'll be useful in time.

So, with their FB page 10% discount code working, I ordered 4 x KMC X11 chains from Hopkinson Cycles.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Aug 2022)

3 lots of Le Col bar tape, it was in the sale and I used Strava points for another 30% off.
A separate order for 4 Le Col Base Layers, 3 black and a Navy. These are the best base layers and great value in the sale, extra 15% off for ordering 4 plus a £50 off Strava reward code (orders over £100) so £52 delivered for the 4.


----------



## DCBassman (26 Aug 2022)

New set of Sora mechs for the Scott. Under 20 notes delivered. Now it can be just as it is, but more road and less hybrid.


----------



## DCLane (31 Aug 2022)

Son no. 2 has raided the parts shed for spare parts whilst he's away at university. As a result I've replaced them with:

2 x pairs of Clarks carbon brake pads. I'd prefer Swissstop's but nothing available outside of near full price.
3 x GP5000 tan wall tyres as they were £30 each from Sigma Sports. Tan wall is fine as the aesthetics are irrelevant.

He's got other things, but we had enough spares of those already.


----------



## razabbs (31 Aug 2022)

A Garmin 830 after discussions in the Accessories sub-forum. Like to go through with entry to Lincoln's Petit Grand Prix Sportive for this Sunday, too. Not done any rides over 25 miles this year (not sure why) so I'm deciding between the 47 mile route and the 67 mile route. I've done 100 milers in the past so I'm leaning towards the 67 mile with rest areas and food etc.


----------



## Gwylan (31 Aug 2022)

Well I bought a mirror. To ft in the bar end and help me see what's going on. Especially when turning right.

It looked neat and tucked away when not in use 
I should have wondered how they did the optics to be useful in a small 2cm dia mirror.
Simple, they don't. Total rubbish. That's £4 I won't get to spend again. 

Back to mirror on stick Velcro'd to helmet.


----------



## Jameshow (31 Aug 2022)

not new to me but new to this bike....

Replaced a wtb saddle with a turbo saddle. 
Not as comfortable as my older vintage ones but hopefully it will improve.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Sep 2022)

4700 tiagra RD from wiggle for £9, 8 speed cassette £10 and some energy bars to bring it over £20 for free p and p 
checked my commuter and the chain was over 100 % even though its only been on less than 6 months , cheap chain so i have a new one in stock but i know the cassettes had 2 chains on it so im not chancing a new chain without a cassette just in case


----------



## Jenkins (3 Sep 2022)

To go with the Mavic Aksiums I picked up a couple of weeks ago, I took delivery of another pair of spare wheels this week. This time a pair of Mavic Cosmic Elites from Wiggle for less than £160 in their sale - my reasoning being that my Campag Zondas can't go on forever and these will be the 'best bike' spares. rather than the Aksiums which will end up on either the main commuter or the PlanetX.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2022)

Found two brand new Prologo saddles tucked away earlier, no idea I had them. Better keep rummaging in case i find a dura ace groupset


----------



## DCLane (3 Sep 2022)

Five years ago I bought this; a Specialized Hotrock for 99p which was missing some parts and a wheel.

It was then converted into a single speed 24" with extended 400mm seatpost for fun. I've realised I didn't upload a final 'finished' photo, so one with son no. 2 aged 13 on recycling bin duty is below:






Built for fun it was used a lot on the three-week holiday in France we had. And not just by us; we'd find his helmet on someone else's bike and they'd be borrowing it. Think 'big kid's BMX' and you've got the idea: Children, adults, the holiday park staff ... basically everyone borrowed it.

We sold the Hotrock at the end of the holiday to a family with four children for €40 and that was it. Son no. 2 has complained that we sold one of his favourite bikes. But it was gone ...

That was until on holiday this year the same family were there. So we asked "did you sell the bike you bought from us? And if not, could we buy it back?" They'd apparently tried to sell it, but the Hotrock was now a bit damaged  - the chain tensioner was bent and some other bits weren't straight. I'm guessing one of their four children had bent it a bit, with the Hotrock then sat since that point unloved and unused.

Fast forward three weeks and it's back with us 😊 . Kindly donated  . It needs:

- A clean - now mostly done but they had looked after it
- Headset adjusted, bars straightened, brake lever straightened - all done
- New single speed chain tensioner as this was broken and/or the derailleur hanger - we've got an orange one spare and will be fitted this week if a new hanger doesn't work (hanger bought already)
- Replacement rear brake cable, pipe and noodle - to be done this week
- Rear wheel trued, plus we'll probably put a spare tyre on - to be done this week
- Some paint chips / scratches touched-up - that'll be done this week / before son no. 2 goes to university

I'll get a final photo (this time!  ) once it's all done. And it'll be floating around the University of Nottingham to be used alongside the orange Carlton Corsa fixie he has.


----------



## mustang1 (4 Sep 2022)

WD40 Multi Purpose Use. 

Been checking that thread and thought I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Sallar55 (5 Sep 2022)

Campag cassette and the new 13s free hub, going to replace the Mavic Allroad freehub.


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Sep 2022)

3 lots of Le Col bar tape, in the sale at £10 each and used some of my Strava riding points for an additional 30% off.


----------



## Fredo76 (6 Sep 2022)

A NOS pair of sew-up wheels!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/165186029139


----------



## Falsesummat (6 Sep 2022)

A 4iiii shimano 105 left hand powercrank. A bit of an indulge but interested to see what power I'm producing over different routes, some routes have short steep hills and twisty descents where speed is scrubbed off. It wont make me faster but i like the data. My winter / tourer and mtb record nothing except joy. Relatively inexpensive at £200 including delivery


----------



## Jameshow (6 Sep 2022)

Never want a power meter or an IQ test! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## stewpot (6 Sep 2022)

Mudguards - SKS Speedlockers. Next will be a new light for the front


----------



## Jameshow (6 Sep 2022)

Brought half a bike.... 

Discovery 301 minus rear wheel and gear cables. Was found in the hedge on canal reckon owner had enough of it and chucked it!!


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Sep 2022)

So much Cycle related spending this week;

Bought 4 Conti GP5000 Tan wall 700c x 25mm Clincher Tyres for stock, £30 each from Sigma Sports.
Used Code SIGNUP10 for £10 off orders over £100 and 3% back via Quidco so less than £27 per tyre.
https://www.sigmasports.com/item/Continental/GP5000-Clincher-Tyre/KJ5Z.

A pair of Oakley Radar Prism Road sunglasses from ProBikeKit.

Also bought a Rapha rain Jacket and Socks in their sale.

Also more base layers, 2 short sleeve & 2 long sleeve in the Le Col sale, the best base layers I’ve ever had. Used my £50 off Strava voucher so excellent value.

Finally a new Garmin Edge out front mount for my Dolan from Ebay.


----------



## Gwylan (7 Sep 2022)

Erm, mundane but necessary. A CEN5 padlock and Sold Secure Gold U bolt.
The thieving scroats will have to work harder next time.


----------



## Spiderweb (11 Sep 2022)

My Specialized Roubaix has a Dura Ace 7900 groupset apart from the Ultegra brakes so I bought a pair of new old stock 7900’s so everything matches now.


----------



## Panscrank (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## cyberknight (15 Sep 2022)

New zaffiro pro tyre arrived for the commuter today so fitted that , lets hope its solves my deflations 3 on the road and one in the shed in a week


----------



## Chislenko (15 Sep 2022)

An out front bike computer mount to free up space on the bars.


----------



## Ian_w (17 Sep 2022)

I bought my first ever brand new bike. GT Avalanche Expert. Very happy.


----------



## DCLane (18 Sep 2022)

A couple of base layers for son no.2 as we found he hadn't got many summer ones when sorting his stuff for university. 

A Dura-Ace 9100 brake caliper.

A carbon front wheel - just need the matching RSP Calavera one now.

Some rear brake pads for the Shimano CX-50's on the Avanti Circa.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (18 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> A couple of base layers for son no.2 as we found he hadn't got many summer ones when sorting his stuff for university.
> 
> A Dura-Ace 9100 brake caliper.
> 
> ...



What pads did you go for? I have the cx-50s on my Super Galaxy and I am using dura-ace ones and find them naff in the wet. I'll probably put some Fibrax ones on tomorrow if I get chance as I have some in stock, but would be interested in experience.


----------



## Salad Dodger (19 Sep 2022)

2 spare tubes (my new bike has 27.5 inch wheels for which I have no spare tubes)
Some chain lube
A new water bottle


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> What pads did you go for? I have the cx-50s on my Super Galaxy and I am using dura-ace ones and find them naff in the wet. I'll probably put some Fibrax ones on tomorrow if I get chance as I have some in stock, but would be interested in experience.



Just the standard Shimano CX-50 pads. I've tried a couple of others and struggled to get them to work well.

The CX-50 pads are expensive though.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (19 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> Just the standard Shimano CX-50 pads. I've tried a couple of others and struggled to get them to work well.
> 
> The CX-50 pads are expensive though.



Ahh ok, I converted to dura-ace holders soni can use cartridge style pads.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Sep 2022)

Not today, they arrived last week, new brake-pads for the _'Digestive_'
They were over half-worn, and lever-travel was getting excessive for my preference
The rears were 'glazed', & squealing too


----------



## T4tomo (20 Sep 2022)

Vernier calipers and ordered some spray paint


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2022)

Finally arrived...


----------



## Panscrank (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## Toe Clip (27 Sep 2022)

Garmin Out Front thingimajig for my new cycle


----------



## Alex321 (27 Sep 2022)

Ordered Sunday Evening, arrived just now - One KMC 11 speed chain, two sets of Prime Carbon compound road disc pads. From Wiggle.


----------



## razabbs (27 Sep 2022)

A couple sets of different stickers. I was looking for a set of stickers with the flag on and with my bike being Dark Blue didn't think I could go for a standard colour Union Flag. With the text on my bike (Planet X etc.) being a light blue I've gone for Cyan. Hoping it looks okay. While I was browsing I saw that 'Shut up Legs' sticker so I had to grab one. 

I'm also just back from a ride today. Went with the fleecy leggings and gloves (standard T-shirt though, I don't like a heavy top) which kept me perfectly warm but not hot. Furthermore I'm still getting to grips with my Garmin Edge 830 so I worked out before this ride how to broadcast my HR from my Garmin smartwatch to the Edge; that worked fine so all the data is encapsulated in one 'workout'. The wind wasn't as bad or as head-windy as I was expecting and the road I had a great tailwind on was recently resurfaced. Because of that and the bike frame being  the only sound breaking the silence was the road noise from the tyres and wheels.

I enjoy cycling of course, but I _really _enjoyed that ride.


----------



## vickster (27 Sep 2022)

SRAM Apex 1x crankset, rear mech (Tweeks, I had hoped to use Amex points at Wiggle ), 11-42 Deore Cassette (Balfes, small discount with some of their loyalty points)


----------



## GeekDadZoid (27 Sep 2022)

razabbs said:


> A couple sets of different stickers. I was looking for a set of stickers with the flag on and with my bike being Dark Blue didn't think I could go for a standard colour Union Flag. With the text on my bike (Planet X etc.) being a light blue I've gone for Cyan. Hoping it looks okay. While I was browsing I saw that 'Shut up Legs' sticker so I had to grab one.
> 
> I'm also just back from a ride today. Went with the fleecy leggings and gloves (standard T-shirt though, I don't like a heavy top) which kept me perfectly warm but not hot. Furthermore I'm still getting to grips with my Garmin Edge 830 so I worked out before this ride how to broadcast my HR from my Garmin smartwatch to the Edge; that worked fine so all the data is encapsulated in one 'workout'. The wind wasn't as bad or as head-windy as I was expecting and the road I had a great tailwind on was recently resurfaced. Because of that and the bike frame being  the only sound breaking the silence was the road noise from the tyres and wheels.
> 
> ...



I have that shut up legs sticker in a fab orange 🍊 the guy who sold them only lived round the corner so he dropped it off with a free one as he had saved on postage.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2022)

I'm heading down to Devon to stay with my sister and need to work on the bike I keep there. I have looked everywhere up here but cannot find my Shimano cassette tool. I reckon that I might have lent it to a mate but he claims not to have it. Life's too short to spend any more time trying to track it down so I am getting Amazon Prime to deliver a new one down there. It should get there before me.


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2022)

It's getting chillier so a pair of toe covers and a new skull cap from Galibier. My current one's a bit 

Also a Park chain tool as the one I share with son no. 2 has disappeared with him to university.

Plus a couple of KMC chains since the stock's getting a bit low.


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2022)

A couple of cheap Ali-Express 'self contained' bike lights. I don't need more but with VAT/delivery they were £20 each. Should arrive in a few weeks !

Why ?

These are the reflective type - i.e. beam cut off - should be useful for the Fallowfield Loop as my other lights don't have a cut off and I won't blind other cyclists/walkers. Down side is, I'll probably be blinded by others, but at least with these the light will be on the ground in front of me.


----------



## DCLane (1 Oct 2022)

Two pairs of Shimano road cleats, to replace worn-out ones.

A set of Elite Arion rollers, with two cracked rollers. Why buy broken rollers? Well ... we've a set with a broken frame, but nice solid rollers and I'll make a working one out of the bits of both for £30. Plus a lunch out with SWMBO en route to collect them.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'm heading down to Devon to stay with my sister and need to work on the bike I keep there. I have looked everywhere up here but cannot find my Shimano cassette tool. I reckon that I might have lent it to a mate but he claims not to have it. Life's too short to spend any more time trying to track it down so I am getting Amazon Prime to deliver a new one down there. It should get there before me.



Enjoy he steep hills! 

Must catch up sometime. 

How far are you from Bude??


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Enjoy he steep hills!


I will be avoiding most of them this visit! I might nip down to Exmouth and/or Dawlish, both easy rides from here. I have some other equally undemanding routes to keep me occupied too. 



Jameshow said:


> Must catch up sometime.


Yes - see the Cheshire thread. 



Jameshow said:


> How far are you from Bude??


Closer than I guessed but still quite a long ride - around 80 km/50 miles each way. (From Crediton area.)


----------



## 8mph (2 Oct 2022)

Popped into the recycling center and snapped up an eXotic 26" carbon disk wheelset, with Rapid Rob tyres - £2


----------



## DCBassman (2 Oct 2022)

New inner chainring to go with the new Sora mechs for the Scott, which will give 50-39-28 to 12-36t. That'll do, pig.
https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m8b0s210p3056/SPA-CYCLES-74-BCD-Zicral-Inner-Chainring


----------



## 8mph (3 Oct 2022)

Ritchey neoprene grips, 160mm rotors, cheap Shimano 8 speed shifter, gt85, DMR V6 pedals, cable crimps, 6mm Hex Key with T handle


----------



## Alex321 (3 Oct 2022)

Shimano 105 chainset





Identical to the one that came with the bike, but this one not worn out  Particularly the big ring.

Is 4,500 miles considered a reasonable life for the big chainring? Almost all on road, I tend to spend 80% or more of my time in the big ring.


----------



## Vantage (11 Oct 2022)

Gone and put a hex on my life. Bought a helmet.


----------



## DCBassman (11 Oct 2022)

New 2-bike cover. Old one rotted by bird poop.


----------



## sophie2wheelz (12 Oct 2022)

I bought a load of Muck Off, got caught in the biggest downpour yesterday


----------



## DCBassman (12 Oct 2022)

An older type of Crivit (Lidl) track pump from a local charity shop. Plastic as opposed to tinplate. Actually provides a really good belt of air!
£3


----------



## DCLane (12 Oct 2022)

Another couple of pairs of this time genuine Shimano SPD-SL cleats. It looks like I bought fakes from an eBay seller - they're breaking / coming apart quickly.

Also, I splashed out on a Miche Pistard Air 2.0 track crankset for the Holdsworth track bike.


----------



## Chislenko (12 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> Another couple of pairs of this time genuine Shimano SPD-SL cleats. It looks like I bought fakes from an eBay seller - they're breaking / coming apart quickly.
> 
> Also, I splashed out on a Miche Pistard Air 2.0 track crankset for the Holdsworth track bike.



I purchased about ten pairs of SL cleats some years back as they were on offer, from memory about £12 a pair. I think I have one set left, what are we paying nowadays?


----------



## Alex321 (13 Oct 2022)

A bell, just £3 from my LBS.


----------



## DCLane (13 Oct 2022)

@Chislenko - they're around £16-20 a set, but £12 online from possibly fake sources.


----------



## Asa Post (13 Oct 2022)

I managed to get one of Varia RTL515 radars from Amazon while they were at the reduced price.


----------



## 8mph (14 Oct 2022)

I bought this Raleigh Hustler for £10, for the Wrights leather saddle and the S.A. rear hub. I'll have to do some research on the bike, could be a fun project.


----------



## Zanelad (14 Oct 2022)

A Hope District+ rear light. Great quality and good heavens, it's bright. It replaces my old Knog light that doesn't hold a charge for more than one commute. Mind you it's over 7 years old so I've more than had my money's worth from it.


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2022)

Some 14 tooth track sprockets as we're short of them. I've a load of 16 tooth ones from U14/U16 track racing to go on eBay later this week.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Oct 2022)

A properly flat handlebar from PlanetX for the Ribble ebike as I just can't get on with the ones fitted which are risers with a slight backward sweep and slightly too wide. I've done a quick check with a tape measure and although the nose of the saddle to the centre of the stem distance is the same as on my Pickenflick flatbar, the end of the bars are 2.5cm closer so this should replicate the comfortable riding position of the Pickenflick.


----------



## freiston (14 Oct 2022)

It hasn't arrived yet but a Deda Elementi Dog Fang Chain Catcher.

I've been meaning to get one for ages: there's a few times when I've dropped my chain off the little chainring (always when going from middle to little with a bad mix of cadence and tension, usually when the need for a lower gear has taken me by surprise or I chanced it on the middle ring too late) and it has got really stuck.

Once, after what seemed like ages trying to get it unjammed, I resigned myself to having to break the chain and so set to getting my tool saddlebag off the bike. Whilst doing this, the chain miraculously fell free from it's entanglement and it became a simple case of putting it back on the ring. I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2022)

Son no. 2 has about worn out the rear of his Novatec carbon training wheels after about 10,000 miles of riding up/down hills. The front's fine though.

So I picked up a replacement rear via eBay for £125 delivered. With triple Nectar points and cashback this weekend = £120 or so.


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Oct 2022)

Zanelad said:


> A Hope District+ rear light. Great quality and good heavens, it's bright. It replaces my old Knog light that doesn't hold a charge for more than one commute. Mind you it's over 7 years old so I've more than had my money's worth from it.





Really like mine, had it for about 4 years now and still working fine; also have a Hope front with runs off the same battery with a splitter cable.


----------



## Vantage (16 Oct 2022)

An Ergotec Hornbar handlebar and Alivio 9 spd shifter. Oh, and some foam grips. I need to get some more brake cable, a pair of downtube gear cable stops and some flat bar rear view mirrors too.


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Oct 2022)

A set of TRP CX8.4 Mini V Brakes for my Cross bike.
After this weekends ride I’ve realised that my traditional Canti brakes are not good enough, especially downhill, and my hands start to hurt☹️


----------



## GeekDadZoid (18 Oct 2022)

Been meaning to buy one of these since I got my Super Galaxy should put the Garmin in a slightly better place and allow for a second light if needed.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Oct 2022)

A pair of 700c x 28mm Continental GP5000 for £34.99 each at Sport Pursuit.

https://www.sportpursuit.com/catalog/product/view/id/1634955


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Oct 2022)

Order placed with Wizard Works for some stuff after chatting with Harry at Bespoked a few weeks ago; probably be a few weeks before they arrive though.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2022)

Picked up from the Post Office this morning...




To be fitted to the Pickenflick flat bar, teamed with an 11-28 cassette and the current short cage Rival derailleur. It's currently on a 46/36 double and a 12-26 cassette and my calculations show that this will give me roughly the same gears that I use most.


----------



## Jameshow (29 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Picked up from the Post Office this morning...
> View attachment 666279
> 
> To be fitted to the Pickenflick flat bar, teamed with an 11-28 cassette and the current short cage Rival derailleur. It's currently on a 46/36 double and a 12-26 cassette and my calculations show that this will give me roughly the same gears that I use most.


42t?


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> 42t?



Yep - only £60 with a couple of marks on the NDS crank and seemingly no wear on the teeth from ebay. Gave me the best gearing compromise/match with what I currently use when I put the details into a gear calculator.


----------



## honeybadger (1 Nov 2022)

Put on a new freehub on my summer bike the other day after realising the other was decidedly notchey for want of a better word. (Well, it had done 20 thousand miles )Wanted to replace like for like but after looking online the cheapest Dura ace 9000 I could find was £240  A quick google unveiled that a Ultegra would fit with a saving of £210. Sure it was 40g heavier but I’d rather go to the toilet for a number 2 before I set off for a ride than spend an extra £210


----------



## cyberknight (2 Nov 2022)

DCBassman said:


> An older type of Crivit (Lidl) track pump from a local charity shop. Plastic as opposed to tinplate. Actually provides a really good belt of air!
> £3



I have one and although works ok I have to half deflate my road tyres as it seems the pressure in the tube stops it starting to work above a certain pressure


----------



## cyberknight (2 Nov 2022)

New mini pump bought this week,my old one although working the bit that stops the head from rattling has worn so it's annoying.yes I taped it up but when it's cold the chances of getting it undone are remote


----------



## si_c (2 Nov 2022)

New set of RAW Mudflaps for the Kinesis.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2022)

New set of handmade wheels made to my spec for the commuter/tourer from Spa.
At a bargainlicious price too.


----------



## 8mph (2 Nov 2022)

Last purchase was, Shimano Deore XT Front And Rear Derailleur set. Front FD-M751, rear RD-M750.

Parts for the spares bin or maybe swap out the Exage rd on my hardtail. £23 including postage on eBay


----------



## DCLane (2 Nov 2022)

A Shimano 105 crankset to match the rest that I'm putting onto the Dawes Giro build. It's a 52/36 having sold a 105 OEM 50/34 crankset over the weekend and will give me a full 105 matching groupset - although a Ceramic Speed bottom bracket and no brakes.

Also, a NeilPryde jersey. Or rather five of them  . I've been after one for a while since I own a couple of the bikes. However, it's impossible to get one in the UK. So ... an eBay seller listed five new jerseys in a single lot; I won and they've arrived. I can re-sell the spare Small/Medium ones in the Spring and should be in profit at the end. Or I've enough for a whole team


----------



## Falsesummat (3 Nov 2022)

A Garmin Varia. Rear facing radar/light. Having reviewed the thing from every cycling forum i could find and the sheer number of overwhelming positive reviews, and having cycled a 200 km audax with a chap that had one i bought one. The only naysayers were from people that havnt used one.
Fitted it last week to the top of my o/s seatstay. The optimum place is on the seatpost but i carry a 2.7litre saddlebag. Despite the apparently compromised position it detected every motor vehicle that approached me from behind, at least 100 metres or more. Every time the head unit beeped and white dot appeared id glance behind and in the distance there was a car approaching. It was on offer from Garmin at £135 , rrp £170 . Money well spent for me at least. Its not a substitute for good roadcraft but an addition, for example, id never turn right before looking behind.


----------



## DCLane (4 Nov 2022)

Putting the Dawes Giro 400 together I've discovered I'm about out of chains and gear cables. So ... 12 stainless steel gear cables, a cheap-ish KMC DLC 11-speed chain in black/blue via eBay plus three standard KMC 11 speed chains bought.


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Nov 2022)

I bought three Shimano 34t chainrings today, one for my Crux and two for stock. Great price from Bikester, with code ‘OUTLET50’ they were £5.50 each (plus £4.99 post).
https://www.bikester.co.uk/shimano-...10-speed-M460181.html?vgid=G695475&cgid=37234


----------



## Jenkins (5 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> Putting the Dawes Giro 400 together I've discovered I'm about out of chains and gear cables. So ... 12 stainless steel gear cables, a cheap-ish KMC DLC 11-speed chain in black/blue via eBay plus three standard KMC 11 speed chains bought.


My recent batch of multiple bike fettling left me similarly short of 11 speed chains and also bottom brackets. Thankfully Tredz emailed a £10 doscount code with a minimum spend of £50 - which was the exact cost of a Praxis M24 BB and a PC1110 chain.


----------



## Tiggy (7 Nov 2022)

Some larger hooks to go on my panniers now I have a bike with larger bars on the rack. Fitted nicely.


----------



## DCLane (8 Nov 2022)

A Campag cassette as a carbon rear wheel was Campag fit, not Shimano. Should've checked but it was half the normal price.

A couple of pairs of Swissstop pads as I've used some.

And a Vittoria Pista track tyre since I had to replace one after my track crash three weeks ago.


----------



## AlanW (9 Nov 2022)

A couple of black Hope bottom brackets cups, plus a set of mat black 35mm SKS mudguards ready to fit on the Rourke frame after the refurb


----------



## Panscrank (11 Nov 2022)

Got a new Specialized Sirrus 1.0.
Been unwell so not ridden it yet.
Upgraded prior to first ride with the following:-
Bars XLC Riser bars
Brake Shimano Sora
Seatclamp, Superstar jewel qr
Mudguards SKS Chromoplastic
Bell Cat Eye PB 1000
Stem System Ex adjustable
Tyres Specialized Armadillo Reflect 2
Grips Ergon gs3
Pedals Bontrager Line Pro
Cannondale 'Eileen' kickstand


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Nov 2022)

I bought some new fingerless mitts today.


----------



## HLaB (11 Nov 2022)

I succumbed to Black Friday and I have just ordered the Garmin front light. I wasn't sure if my existing lights (a Volt 400, Swift 500 and Swift 450) were quite good enough for the dark lanes of my commute (although I thought they were fine last winter 🤔) so I took the plunge for the 800 lumens adjustable to speed 🤔


----------



## Vantage (25 Nov 2022)

I got properly mega soaked last week. So many times my cycling rain gear has failed after extended rain batterings so I have gone all caveman like and bought......a poncho!
The People's Hardy 3.0 in super attention seeking high viz black.


----------



## AlanW (25 Nov 2022)

Vantage said:


> I got properly mega soaked last week. So many times my cycling rain gear has failed after extended rain batterings so I have gone all caveman like and bought......a poncho!
> The People's Hardy 3.0 in super attention seeking high viz black.



Keeps you really dry till you put arm out to signal a turn 

Also good for interval training in a headwind


----------



## wafter (25 Nov 2022)

Cages for the Fuji 








The bikes are looking pretty well rounded now; clothing still lacking (especially as I want to try to brave the weather more this winter) however that's always a non-starter as I hate buying mail order (inability to try on without the hassle of return etc) and I don't think I've got any chance of sampling decent cycling gear round these parts..


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Nov 2022)

Widefoot litre bottle cages from Wizard Works for the large Nalgene bottles I have.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Nov 2022)

A couple of pairs of Decathlon liner gloves and a couple of pairs of their cheap mitts. I wear the mitts over the liner gloves as a quite effective pair of winter gloves and it's cheaper than buying long finger gloves.


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> A couple of pairs of Decathlon liner gloves and a couple of pairs of their cheap mitts. I wear the mitts over the liner gloves as a quite effective pair of winter gloves and it's cheaper than buying long finger gloves.


Glove liners and mitts are my choice for spring and autumn, easy to put liners in pocket when day warms up after a chilly Start. I do wear winter gloves , my current ones are from the large German cycle shop. That’s the one sells groceries as well.


----------



## AlanW (28 Nov 2022)

6off, M5 x 15mm black, titanium tapered head Allen bolts from Ali Express.

Hunt Four Season, rim braked wheel set


----------



## si_c (28 Nov 2022)

Some new spoke nipples for the dynamo front wheel for the Kinesis, means I can swap the rim over easier as the existing nipples are a bit grim and look corroded.


----------



## pawl (28 Nov 2022)

An Altura.base layer


----------



## Tiggy (28 Nov 2022)

A bike cover. Cheapy from Halfords to cover my bike at work. I'm a dry weather cyclist but I do worry about dampness getting into the electrics.

Not bought yet but finding reviews of bike carriers to stick it on my car.


----------



## HLaB (28 Nov 2022)

I won't be able to wear them for a bit but I ordered a pair of Castelli bibs shorts on a so called Black Friday deal.


----------



## Panscrank (1 Dec 2022)

Some Deity Highside bars to give me a bit more width/height on the hybrid.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2022)

My old tights finally died on me (a large rip in one leg and a broken zip) so I bought a pair of _*THESE*_. (I would say the sizing is optimistic - L is more like M, and the XL that I bought is more like L. Fortunately, I have been losing weight so I can get into them They are a tight fit but another couple of kg weight loss and they will be perfect for me - 1.86 m and currently 81.2 kg or 6' 1" and 12 st 11 lbs)

I had cold fingers on my last ride so I also bought some _*MERINO GLOVE LINERS*_.

Both seem pretty good quality though I haven't actually ridden in them yet.

I had an offer of £2 cashback for spending £5+ so I bought a spare _*8-speed chain*_ for my singlespeed bike which effectively only cost me £5.79.

I was just in our local ALDI and spotted a cycling jersey which was going for the bargain price of... £0.79!! How could I not buy it? 






I doubt that I will ever wear it by itself out on the bike but it will make a good turbo trainer jersey, or extra base layer on cold days.

The sizing on this one is way out! If the hunk in that photo is wearing the same size as the one I bought then there must be something at the back of the jersey taking up the slack (a number of clothes pegs? ) - my L is more like an XXL! I normally wear XL but this L hangs really loose on me. Still, for £0.79 I am not going to complain! It will be a very good breathable alternative to wearing a baggy t-shirt.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Dec 2022)

I bought a Restrap frame bag. I have plenty of frame bags but could not find one to fit as I wanted on this bike. I stopped being totally lazy and measured the gap so it would fit snugly and I could still get to my bidons. Restrap had just the right size.


----------



## Chislenko (8 Dec 2022)

Not today but last week, some new wheels for my winter bike on the Black Friday event at Merlin.

Vision Team 35 which were £195. They are a nice looking wheel and not a great deal more than basic "trainer wheels" They are now "in the sale" at £229.

The braking surface on the wheels they replaced was non existent and stopping the bike had become a bit of a lottery! 

Altogether quite pleased with them although a non-splined 8-9 speed spacer was a new one on me especially as they were advertised as SRAM / Shimano specific.


----------



## bikingdad90 (8 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Not today but last week, some new wheels for my winter bike on the Black Friday event at Merlin.
> 
> Vision Team 35 which were £195. They are a nice looking wheel and not a great deal more than basic "trainer wheels" They are now "in the sale" at £229.
> 
> ...


Now back down to £166.50 for the disc version.


----------



## Chislenko (8 Dec 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> Now back down to £166.50 for the disc version.



I'm a rim bloke!!

There does appear to be a reversal of fortunes now, rim braked wheels always seemed to be cheaper but now disc brake wheels are becoming more prevalent they are now cheaper. I suppose supply and demand.


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2022)

The Avanti Circa 1's SRAM Rival rear derailleur's not shifting too well - which may be something with me wellying it through a gatepost and catching it earlier this week. I've picked up a spare cheaply off eBay just in case I bent it.


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Dec 2022)

Just bought a fan for indoor trainer use; we'll see if it arrives before Christmas.

Also looked on the CHPT3 site as I was thinking of getting their cargo bibs but none in my size, same with the Community Clothing hoodies.


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/32545578...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

As new pair on the bay ATM £120 bin.

Hands on buzzers go... !


----------



## DCLane (20 Dec 2022)

A pair of Castelli bib shorts, plus a pair of socks, a couple of bottles and an inner tube - all from Wiggle in their current discount (see the post in the Bargains thread).

A pair of 3T TT bar clamp brackety-type things that'll hopefully solve Son no. 2's broken TT bike issue.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> A pair of Castelli bib shorts, plus a pair of socks, a couple of bottles and an inner tube - all from Wiggle in their current discount (see the post in the Bargains thread).
> 
> A pair of 3T TT bar clamp brackety-type things that'll hopefully solve Son no. 2's broken TT bike issue.



Glad it's sorted👍


----------



## DCLane (20 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Glad it's sorted👍



Not yet. I just hope they fit - but given it's an Argon E-116 with very fiddly gearing and brakes I'll get the LBS to fit the part. They'll love me for that given their best mechanic's last comment to me after installing new gear/brake cables last year was "take it away, I never want to see this bike again". Mind you, I _did_ promise cake for doing the repair AND building Son no 2's Ridley Noah Fast with the fiddly integrated bars ... which I delivered on. Lots of cake 

I'll get them to put new bar tape on as well since that needs updating as well.


----------



## Nibor (21 Dec 2022)

My brother snapped this up https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Challeng...fKYYOIaelUXH6+ZihyunnpIz2kfii9Xcp4bnQ6ut55LEz


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Dec 2022)

I bought this period correct Midland Case Company rear bag for my Dawes Kingpin, brand-new old stock and it’s in its sealed wrapper with original price-tag.


----------



## DCLane (25 Dec 2022)

I've bought a frameset. Keeping quiet about which brand but it's an unusual one


----------



## davidphilips (25 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've bought a frameset. Keeping quiet about which brand but it's an unusual one



Give us the details david, think of it as our Christmas surprise? Or perhaps let every one guess what it is, my guess would be Genesis volare stainless?


----------



## DCLane (25 Dec 2022)

@davidphillips - providing it fits me I'll be building one of these in the New Year: https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/bikes/road-bikes/thompson-capella-review/

Basically my Raleigh SP Race commuter / winter bike would go onto the turbo instead of the Dawes Giro 400 I've recently built up once it's all done, with the Dawes components going onto the to-arrive frame being the plan. The 'new to me' frame purchase would become the new commuter bike for a bit.

I just _hope_ the frame size fits me as I've had to guess a bit. The auction ended this morning and I _really_ hope the seller honours the deal after a bike auction win last week was cancelled by the seller without notice.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Dec 2022)

Lifeline fluid trainer as my old elite volare is knackered . just taken an electric sander and a file to the plastic flywheel cover as it had literally started melting around the edge where it was catching on the cover plate where the cable goes in .
new one will not be here till the new year though and the only way for me to ride the next few days is zwift


----------



## davidphilips (25 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> @davidphillips - providing it fits me I'll be building one of these in the New Year: https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/bikes/road-bikes/thompson-capella-review/
> 
> Basically my Raleigh SP Race commuter / winter bike would go onto the turbo instead of the Dawes Giro 400 I've recently built up once it's all done, with the Dawes components going onto the to-arrive frame being the plan. The 'new to me' frame purchase would become the new commuter bike for a bit.
> 
> I just _hope_ the frame size fits me as I've had to guess a bit. The auction ended this morning and I _really_ hope the seller honours the deal after a bike auction win last week was cancelled by the seller without notice.



Very nice, health to ride and hope to see pictures when finished, noticed a frameset sold on Ebay for a fraction of what a compleate bikes worth so fingers crossed you will have a great bike, happy Christmas and happy cycling.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Dec 2022)

With PlanetX having 20% off everything for the day, I picked up the bits I needed to change my Spa Elan from Shimano to SRAM 1x as I prefer the Double Tap system and the simplicity of the 1x set-up with it being supplied on 2 of my bikes and having converted another couple.





I already have a SRAM Apex 1 rear deraileur which is 11 speed and Exact Actuation so will work with the Rival 22 shifter, a 46 tooth narrow/wide chainring to fit to the current Rival crankset (I'm keeping my eye out for a cheap Apex/Rival 1 crankset) and 1 new disc rotor, so that just leaves a single centrelock disc rotor to source.


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 Dec 2022)

@Jenkins if you’ve got 180mm adaptors then wiggle have some rotors in for abo it £15 a popz


----------



## Jenkins (26 Dec 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> @Jenkins if you’ve got 180mm adaptors then wiggle have some rotors in for abo it £15 a popz



I've got a £10 off a £50 order code for Tredz so I'll get a standard 160mm one off there when I order a spare bottom bracket after payday.


----------



## sevenfourate (27 Dec 2022)

A bargain Muc-Off complete cleaning kit with various brushes, sponges, cleaners, lube etc etc. A detailers dream infact !!

And a couple of sets of throwaway lights for the kids bikes etc at a mammoth £1.29 a set. Oh; and some supposedly really hardwearing floor paint for the man-cave…


----------



## further (27 Dec 2022)

Brooks B17 narrow


----------



## DCLane (28 Dec 2022)

Three jockey wheels to replace the ones used yesterday. Some CR2032 batteries for HRM and other stuff.

Oh, and a new Microshift 10-speed groupset that I'm going to have a play with on a frame somewhere.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Dec 2022)

Time to spend the C*****mas vouchers/cash

2 x PC1110 chains from Halfords for the total of £3.40 cash after British Cycling discount & gift voucher

From Tredz (thanks to a £10 off a £50 order)...
Shimano 6-bolt disc rotor to centrelock adaptor (I have 2 spare new 6 bolt discs but need a centrelock one and this was about the same price)
Hope DOT 5.1 brake fluid
BBB jockey wheels
BBB brake pads
ETC 10 speed chain
Vavert inner tube (to keep in the locker at work just in case)


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2022)

A Dura-Ace bottom bracket for either the new bike frame or the Holdsworth Roi de Velo crankset change.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2022)

Noticed that Beautiful Wife's bike tyres are looking a bit dodgy, not surprising as they were on the bike when I bought it used ca 12 years ago and it was probably a good ten to fifteen years old then. I've bought a set of Marathon plus tour tyres and will now start a complex round of 'cascading' tyres amongst the bikes, so the most heavily used bike gets the new tyres, and the next well used bikes gets the next set, and so on. Beautiful Wife rides within the local town and not in bad weather, but she'll appreciate the smoother tread of the Marathon plus tyres I expect.


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2022)

A pair of Gaerne Carbon Road shoes with BOA fastening for £69.99 on Chain Reaction down from £179.99. Just had my size as I'm a 43 in road shoes/44 MTB so went for 43.5. Next suitable size was 44.5 which would be too big with thin socks (summer shoe).


----------



## sevenfourate (30 Dec 2022)

To encourage myself to commute to work by bike (Which I’ve NEVER done before) I’ve just bought a reduced price and relaxed Geometry Fuji Sportiv.

I’ve always had the ‘excuse’ of not wanting to use my reasonably expensive other road bike - and leave on a site with constant welding / grinding / painting going on. Or for doing 16 miles on Tarmac on my MTB….

So excuse free we head into 2023. I’ve been deciding whether or not to for a while. So mind made up - I feel quite excited and am now looking forward to it. I think 🤔


----------



## HarSa43 (30 Dec 2022)

A turbo trainer! 
It'll be the first time ever cycling indoors for me. I'll have to get a cadence sensor too though. £20 off ebay for a second hand one, can't complain.


----------



## Alex321 (30 Dec 2022)

A new front shifter (£167), ordered from Tredz today. LBS says a ratchet is broken in the current one, and his suppliers aren't open until Tuesday, so quicker for me to order it and him fit it when it arrives.

Also a new bottom bracket and pedals for my old hybrid, so I have something to ride until that bike is back on the road.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2022)

sevenfourate said:


> To encourage myself to commute to work by bike (Which I’ve NEVER done before) I’ve just bought a reduced price and relaxed Geometry Fuji Sportiv.
> 
> I’ve always had the ‘excuse’ of not wanting to use my reasonably expensive other road bike - and leave on a site with constant welding / grinding / painting going on. Or for doing 16 miles on Tarmac on my MTB….
> 
> So excuse free we head into 2023. I’ve been deciding whether or not to for a while. So mind made up - I feel quite excited and am now looking forward to it. I think 🤔



Hope it goes vaguely to plan. Have fun and tell us all about it.


----------



## Gwylan (31 Dec 2022)

Looking for "wet" tyres. 27.5 X 1.5. Bit specific, finding stock of reasonably priced and available items is a challenge.

Suggestions


----------



## sevenfourate (31 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hope it goes vaguely to plan. Have fun and tell us all about it.



Thanks Andy - and very Happy New Year to you 👋

It’s 7.8 miles (direct) each way in the car.

I absolutely won’t be going that way though. And have a range of ‘scenic’ routes planned of I suspect something like 10 miles each way. Norfolk broads, plenty of Countryside, interesting Churches, I’m right near the sea etc. Should be plenty to keep the brain engaged whilst commuting 😎


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Looking for "wet" tyres. 27.5 X 1.5. Bit specific, finding stock of reasonably priced and available items is a challenge.
> 
> Suggestions


At 1.5 you’ll be looking at 650b and 47c width roughly.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2022)

A pair of Durano Plus tyres for the commuter/ Tourer.


----------



## fossyant (31 Dec 2022)

Superstar Wheels for my Boardman Pro MTB. Don't exactly need new wheels, but these were a crazy bargain and they had my hub size in £68.75 with 75% off.


----------



## Gwylan (31 Dec 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> At 1.5 you’ll be looking at 650b and 47c width roughly.



42c to replace the existing ones, cope with mudguards and the frame dimensions.

LBS came up with a pair at a reasonable price. Bit of tread on them, suggests more wet security. Would have liked wider but these will fit for sure and were available today. 

This afternoon taken care of. 
Spared me a trip to Halffits


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2023)

Having got the wrong bottom bracket for my Holdsworth Roi de Velo upgrade (a Dura-Ace 9000) I bought the correct one; a Miche Supertype Evo Max external. Or at least I _hope_ that's the correct one from the several listed but otherwise unavailable


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Jan 2023)

Lightly used C-Bear T47/shimano bb.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jan 2023)

ianrauk said:


> A pair of Durano Plus tyres for the commuter/ Tourer.



I tried them and TBH wasnt overly impressed, a right swine to get on/off so much so that i once spent a good 10 mins trying to get one off after a flat .I know my rim/tyre combo makes for hard work and thought that a supposedly tough tyre would balance it out but found them no better than zaffiros .
I hope you have better luck


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jan 2023)

having bought some wheels from superstar components i am waiting for them to get back to me to confirm they are right for the intended bikes , @DCLane did have a look at his and they sound ok but im waiting with baited breath


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2023)

Bought an S-Works Evade helmet for the new track season. I went down on mine last year and I'm not convinced it's 100% safe any more.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2023)

cyberknight said:


> I tried them and TBH wasnt overly impressed, a right swine to get on/off so much so that i once spent a good 10 mins trying to get one off after a flat .I know my rim/tyre combo makes for hard work and thought that a supposedly tough tyre would balance it out but found them no better than zaffiros .
> I hope you have better luck



I've never had a problem with them myself. But as you say, its rim dependent. Zaffiros wouldn't last 5 minutes on my commute through the mean streets of SE London.


----------



## HarSa43 (3 Jan 2023)

HarSa43 said:


> A turbo trainer!
> It'll be the first time ever cycling indoors for me. I'll have to get a cadence sensor too though. £20 off ebay for a second hand one, can't complain.



Well the seller cancelled...maybe because I won it cheaply so I ended up buying this instead!

https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/brand/jet-black/training-rollers-911315

I better get some elbow pads then


----------



## sevenfourate (3 Jan 2023)

HarSa43 said:


> Well the seller cancelled...maybe because I won it cheaply so I ended up buying this instead!
> 
> https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/brand/jet-black/training-rollers-911315
> 
> I better get some elbow pads then



***Video of first use required 😎


----------



## Alex321 (3 Jan 2023)

HarSa43 said:


> Well the seller cancelled...maybe because I won it cheaply so I ended up buying this instead!
> 
> https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/brand/jet-black/training-rollers-911315
> 
> I better get some elbow pads then



It was only after following that link, and looking around at their other cycling products, that I realised Evans are now part of the House of Fraser group  (as are Sports Direct).


----------



## HarSa43 (5 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> ***Video of first use required 😎



I had a quick go yesterday (no video sorry!)
How is it so hard?! It's like riding a bike on ice! However the kit itself is very well made and folds away nicely. No complaints there, only complaint is how it makes me feel like I've never sat on a saddle before but I'll pick it up sooner than later.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2023)

Just had to re-order a different wheelset from Superstar - they had run out of the XC wheels, so I've ordered the wider rim "Downhill" wheelset - i.e. overbuilt with upgraded hubs. Only £18 more. On the cancellation they said this was the only 650b wheelset they had left in my size. This probably means this wheelset becomes the default wheels on my bike, and my originals go as spares due to the hub and rim upgrade.


----------



## Jameshow (5 Jan 2023)

My wheels arrived. Alex at400 28h

First impressions 

• Narrow much like da16 profile. 

• Thin sidewall not a heavy duty wheelset by any imagination.

• Bearing are smooth but tight - sealed bearing so I'm sure they will free up. 

• Freehub noisy Colin's rides will hear me coming!🤣

Weight fairly lightweight but mainly in the hubs/rims as the spokes look fairly robust. 

I think they are probably best as an audax wheel dependable but not heavy-duty like an old Mavic on tiagra etc. Sidewall too thin for commuting tbh. Doubt they will be as fast as rs10 / Mavic factory wheels. 

For £37 I'm happy, if I paid £100 probably not....


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jan 2023)

Jameshow said:


> My wheels arrived. Alex at400 28h
> 
> First impressions
> 
> ...



mines sitting in the box , i have a pair of elite 24s with less spokes that are 5 years old and still going strong and never broke a spoke and still smooth .Mind you im am normally about 147 llbs


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2023)

Look what was waiting for me when I got back from work...


----------



## Threevok (5 Jan 2023)

A rose by any other name would not look as sweet


----------



## FishFright (5 Jan 2023)

Brand X 740mm bars and 55mm stem for a pump track bike based on a kona frame.

Plus a Lezyne pump and a few bits


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2023)

Jameshow said:


> My wheels arrived. Alex at400 28h
> 
> First impressions
> 
> ...



They should be OK for commuting - I used a set of Superstar wheels for commuting (Icon Ultra Pave/Elite 24 spoke according to my order history so not heavy duty by any means) and they did me for over 9,000 miles in all conditions before the rim became too worn for safety




The same bike is currently fitted with a set of their Essentials Road 2 wheels with about 6,000 miles on them and are showing minimal wear in the braking surface.


----------



## Jameshow (5 Jan 2023)

Jenkins said:


> They should be OK for commuting - I used a set of Superstar wheels for commuting (Icon Ultra Pave/Elite 24 spoke according to my order history so not heavy duty by any means) and they did me for over 9,000 miles in all conditions before the rim became too worn for safety
> View attachment 673538
> 
> The same bike is currently fitted with a set of their Essentials Road 2 wheels with about 6,000 miles on them and are showing minimal wear in the braking surface.



That's good to know. 

Perhaps they use tougher alloy than Shimano / Mavic?


----------



## sevenfourate (Friday at 22:38)

New workhorse of the fleet is in the house. Literally. Causing huge annoyance to the wife. 

Why on Earth would I consider building this up tomorrow in a cold’ish garage when I can do the same in a warm house ?


----------



## Slick (Friday at 22:40)

sevenfourate said:


> New workhorse of the fleet is in the house. Literally. Causing huge annoyance to the wife.
> 
> Why on Earth would I consider building this up tomorrow in a cold’ish garage when I can do the same in a warm house ?
> 
> View attachment 673620



Enjoy.


----------



## sevenfourate (Friday at 22:42)

Slick said:


> Enjoy.



Thankyou. Can’t think of anything more enjoyable; setting up to my standards and getting exactly as I want; knowing it’s all been done properly….

Have a great weekend yourself 👍


----------



## ColinJ (Friday at 23:03)

_*A pair of Rubino Pro tyres at a bargain price.*_


----------



## freiston (Friday at 23:55)

On Wednesday, I took delivery of a Carradice Lowsaddle Longflap saddlebag. Black with white straps. I hmmed and ahhed over whether to get the black canvas/white straps or the dark green canvas/"honey" straps but I would have been happy with either so there wasn't really a wrong or right choice. In the end, I decided on black/white for a black saddle and green/brown for a brown saddle - and my saddle is black.

The bag is in memoriam to a dear friend who passed away last year and it is afforded due to his bequest to me. He was a bit of a traditionalist and also gave me my leather saddle when his illness meant that he would never use it, so it seems a fitting way to remember him: I know he would have approved. Today was its first outing.


----------



## cyberknight (Saturday at 06:40)

Off to get inner tubes and rim tape today for the superstar wheels assuming decathlon do it ( cant see any that would fit on the website ) as mrs ck wants to go to ikea which means i can mooch around bike stuff when she goes into the next store .
Not sure what width to get TBH but i can only see 22 mm which is way to wide


----------



## davidphilips (Saturday at 07:50)

sevenfourate said:


> New workhorse of the fleet is in the house. Literally. Causing huge annoyance to the wife.
> 
> Why on Earth would I consider building this up tomorrow in a cold’ish garage when I can do the same in a warm house ?
> 
> View attachment 673620



Have fun and many years of happy cycling, think bout wearing a cycling helmet if building the bike up in your living room its a lot less painful when your head gets hit with a frying pan?


----------



## Jenkins (Saturday at 10:44)

A SRAM Rival 1 chainset from ProbikeKit to go onto the Spa Elan.


----------



## sevenfourate (Saturday at 11:16)

davidphilips said:


> Have fun and many years of happy cycling, think bout wearing a cycling helmet if building the bike up in your living room its a lot less painful when your head gets hit with a frying pan?



Thankyou. Wise advice. Borne from previous experience (?) 🤣😂


----------



## sevenfourate (Saturday at 11:20)

Computer, pedals, half toe clips, water bottle and cage, clear protection tape, decent pedal spanner and another storage stand - for the new commuter. You know: the one that was going to be a cheap workhorse and I wasn’t going to spend a further penny on 🙄


----------



## buzz22 (Yesterday at 23:13)

My 1996 Giant CFR got a new set of tan wall Continental GP5000's and some new handlebar tape- feels like a new bike!




My 70's Abeni also got new bar tape as well as a Topeak rack to make it a bit more practical. A couple of P clips to attach it to the frame and ready to go.


----------



## fossyant (Yesterday at 23:45)

Tubes, rim tape, rotors and a new cassette arrived for the Superstar wheels. The cassette will be put on my older wheels. The wheelset is tubeless compatible, as are my existing tyres, but I'll still run tubes - can't be doing with the mess.


----------



## DCLane (Today at 08:51)

A GP4000 tub, Ultegra rear brake caliper and a Dura-Ace bottom bracket via eBay as low-ish bids. All for stock.


----------



## rivers (Today at 10:25)

The new Zwift Hub


----------

